#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-09
<cnd> so quiet again
<cnd> bregma, I think it's just the two of us again
<cnd> I spent the whole day on an xserver issue where it's logging in signal context using a ton of signal-unsafe code
<cnd> that was friday
<cnd> I think I'll still be spending some time today on the fallout
<cnd> and then more bug fixes
<cnd> wherever I find bugs
<bregma> I'm grooming all the geis test cases for leaks right now
<bregma> looks like the leaks I see are in the test cases, not the library, which is good
<cnd> cool
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-10
<Satoris> Three finger spread still does not work for me. Is it working for someone?
 * bregma shakes out his empty coffee cup, thinks about brewing up some espresso
<cnd> Satoris, it works for me
<cnd> I'm working on bug 974887
<bregma> I'm trying to repro #976432 (also #963815, #973539)
<cnd> it's a heisenbug where sometimes when you touch the panel on a touchscreen input will lock up
<dandrader> Doing per-touch hit test when a direct device is used to perform a 3-finger's drag in unity. the ensures that the user can only drag a window on a touchscreen if all 3 fingers are over that window
<cnd> I haven't found a reliable reproducer, so I'm going to have to instrument with a bunch of logging
<bregma> mine are crahes in geis that evidently require invoking the dark arts to reproduce
<cnd> tvoss, Satoris: standups!
<cnd> bregma, I'm ok with letting utouch crash for bad guys :)
<Satoris> Tvoss is in a QA meeting.
<bregma> that would never pass the DFSG test, though
<Satoris> I worked on some bugs, quality tools and some on the super secret thingy.
<Satoris> cnd: you might want to look at my newest arsenal commit.
<cnd> Satoris, ok, I'll take a look today
<cnd> thanks
<Satoris> It has two output modes now, a beautified tree HTML and it also exports a linear list of JSON that all the other tools produce as well.
<Satoris> You have to edit the code to toggle between the two, though.
<Satoris> cnd: the code is in my private branch, I trust you have the address.
<cnd> I think so
<Satoris> s/private/personal/
<cnd> Satoris, is the json formatted into html by the existing template tools too?
<Satoris> No, didn't get that far yet. But the format is identical to, e.g., collect-video-driver-bugs.py so there really should be no reason for it not to work.
<Satoris> Famous last words. TM
 * bregma pops open another caramel-filled chocolate egg
<cnd> Satoris, ok
<Satoris> Three finger swipe does _not_ work for me even with all updated packages.
<Satoris> Pinch, not swipe.
<cnd> hmm, I realize I'm running a hacked up unity
<cnd> I should reinstall and test
<cnd> Satoris, actually, what version of unity are you running
<cnd> you need to be running at least 5.10
<dandrader> the fix hasn't been released yet, as far as I know
<cnd> the pinch fix was only merged last week
<Satoris> 5.8, apparently.
<Satoris> bregma: you do notice that bug 976432 is in Oneiric, right? Even though the tag says precise.
<cnd> Satoris, why do you think it's oneiric?
<Satoris> Install media is oneiric and there is no upgrade log.
<cnd> DistroRelease: Ubuntu 12.04
<cnd> the kernel is 3.2 too
<cnd> I doubt there will always be an upgrade log
<cnd> the user could have deleted it, for one thing
<Satoris> Well, something is fishy in any case.
<Satoris> I don't get that error, but instead I get a hundred lines of assert failures when closing eog.
<bregma> #976432 is using libutouch-geis1 2.2.8, which is the latest release, that's what counts for me
<Satoris> cnd: probably Skype today.
<dandrader> cnd, the fix for dragging windows in touchscreens (where all fingers must hit the same window) is ready. Would you mind testing it for me?
<dandrader> it's in lp:~dandrader/unity/direct_device
<cnd> dandrader, I will in a bit, I'm deep in the middle of X server debugging :(
<dandrader> sounds like fun
<dandrader> np
<dandrader> cnd, I'll wait until you give me an "ok, it works" before proposing it for merging
<cnd> ok
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-11
<Satoris> Unity 2D's dash not showing is _not_ caused by the gesture stack. I can verify that it does get the gestures, but the Dash visibility toggling code does not do what it is supposed to.
<cnd> dandrader, bregma, tvoss: standups!
 * bregma sips some cold dark-roasted Sumatran
<tvoss> working on chromium patch, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/utouch-frame/generic-backend and #950974
<bregma> just fixed #973539, writing a good test case (hopefully)
<cnd> I'm *still* working on bug 974887, which involves many nasty hairy issues in the server when touchscreen pointer emulation is performed
<bregma> I don't like touching hairy issues
<cnd> here's the gist:
<cnd> you have two touches in sequence, down up down up
<cnd> both are grabbed by a touch grab
<dandrader> I'm rebasing my s/geisv1/geisv2 refactoring on unity gestures code on top of my changes done for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/978378
<cnd> the second touch is rejected before the first touch
<cnd> while both touches can be pointer emulated, we can't send pointer events for touch 2 before touch 1
<dandrader> then I'll continue working on looking at what's missing on unity 3d gestures
<cnd> dandrader, I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to test your unity fix yet
<cnd> I hope to finish off the bug I'm working on this morning
<cnd> and then I'll get to testing it
<dandrader> cnd, ok
<bregma> cnd, do you know if is there a directive in xorg.conf to force the server to NOT load an extension?
<cnd> bregma, which extension?
<cnd> I don't know anything off the top of my head
<cnd> man xorg.conf
<bregma> yeah, I'm doing that but asking is quicker, if you know the answer
<bregma> I want to disable the XInput extension to test what happens when uTouch is used against a server that does not have it
<bregma> that bug is reported frequently, we need to handle it gracefully
<cnd> bregma, whoa, I don't think that's possible
<cnd> I think there are some extensions that are not optional
<cnd> and XI is one of them
<bregma> well, I can test against no server at all, the code path is almost the same
<bregma> but not identical
<cnd> bregma, you could also patch the server to not advertise it?
<bregma> not worth it for a simple regression test
<cnd> yeah
<bregma> as far as uTouch is concenrned, no server and no XI2.2 are pretty much the same thing
<cnd> so many bugs I'm encountering when using a touchscreen...
<tvoss> cnd, ping
<cnd> tvoss, pong
<tvoss> cnd, finished pimpl'ing of the generic backend, unit tests pass: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/utouch-frame/generic-backend
<cnd> cool
<tvoss> cnd, next step: port over the x backend, or should I go for documenting the code and start porting the x backend after that?
<cnd> tvoss, documentation should be done first, methinks
<cnd> it also helps one notice holes in implementations :)
<tvoss> cnd, no problem, will tackle that first
<cnd> tvoss, I think we might want to rename the includes as <utouch/backend/*>
<tvoss> cnd, yeah, do you think we should rename generic to something like legacy?
<cnd> tvoss, why legacy?
<tvoss> cnd, I think due to my bad understanding of english ;)
<tvoss> let me give leo a try
<cnd> tvoss, legacy in this context would mean something kept around from the past
<cnd> like a compatibility layer
<tvoss> cnd, ack ... and totally misleading :) stick with generic then?
<cnd> tvoss, I think we might want to structure this as src/v2/backend/<backend framework implementation> and src/v2/backends/<backend implementations>
<cnd> ?
<cnd> oh wait, I'm wrapping my head around this the wrong way
<cnd> hmm
<tvoss> cnd, but the structure is fine for me
<cnd> tvoss, what I'm thinking is that the generic backend implementation should be part of the main implementation
<cnd> right now you have a generic backend on top of the main implementation
<cnd> so it sits beside the current X backend
<cnd> instead, should we move the generic backend code into the main implementation itself?
<tvoss> yeah, like a well-defined interface to the underlying implementation
<cnd> yeah
<tvoss> awesome
<cnd> the idea really is that we are creating a public api for the frame backend, which is currently private
<tvoss> indeed, encouraging people to "port" frame in terms of custom backends
<tvoss> cnd, do you have any feedback from jorge regarding the uds sessions?
<cnd> tvoss, they are scheduled
<cnd> I'll forward you the email
<tvoss> cnd, thanks
<dandrader> cnd, I'm starting to think that fixing this drag timeout issue in unity is more important than porting it to geisv2 api
<cnd> dandrader, the fix merely entails exposing the threshold and timeout configuration through geis
<cnd> you can ask bregma for details on how to do it
<cnd> it should be simple
<cnd> grail already has an API for setting the configurations
<dandrader> cnd, is the "flick" gesture type working or is it deprecated?
<cnd> dandrader, it was an attempt to make a flick or a hold gesture possible with the old architecture
<cnd> I don't think there's any reason it shouldn't still work, but it may be better to do it on the client side of geis
<cnd> bregma?
<cnd> I think I'm down to one last issue in the server, but it's very intermittent
<cnd> I can't seem to nail it down
<dandrader> cnd, should we expose those gesture configurations only in geisv2 or also in geisv1?
<cnd> dandrader, I think only in geis 2
<cnd> it's not worth the effort in geis 1
<dandrader> ok. so the fix for that in unity will carry along with it the port for geisv2 api :)
<bregma> I don;t think flick has been tested in a very long time
<bregma> ... the geis v1 configuration is a passthrough to the geis v2 configuration, the only extra work is in setting up the test cases (test cases are about 500% of the work involved in most tasks)
<cnd> dandrader, this isn't a fix for a bug in precise is it?
<cnd> it's needed for future gesture work, correct?
<dandrader> cnd, it's in precise
<cnd> dandrader, so what is the bug, and why do we need to configurations?
<bregma> the door is rapidly swinging closed for precise
<dandrader> if you put 3 fingers over a window, wait a second or so, and then start dragging them the window will stay put since the drag gesture has timed out
<cnd> dandrader, there are two resolutions:
<cnd> 1. Won't fix
<cnd> 2. use the info from the touch gesture events instead
<cnd> I'm fine with either, tbh
<cnd> people who want to move their windows are very likely to begin moving them as soon as they touch them
<dandrader> I think it would be silly to have this limitation
<cnd> dandrader, yes, I don't think we should have the limitation either, but it's not a huge deal imo
<dandrader> it's not huge, sure
<cnd> and I think it's worked this way for multiple releases, so it's not a regression either
<dandrader> but it's not a rare situation either, I think
<cnd> dandrader, sometimes you have to cut your losses and hope to fix things in the next release :)
<cnd> it's only 6 months away :)
<cnd> btw, I'm going to try your unity branch right now
<cnd> argh, nux changes again
<cnd> wait a minute...
<cnd> it's trying to in include Nux/Nux.h
<cnd> but all the nux -dev packages are namespaced like Nux-2.0/Nux.h
<cnd> how is this supposed to compile?
<cnd> dandrader, do you have /usr/include/Nux?
<dandrader> the path is [...]/Nux-2.0/Nux/Nux.h
<cnd> ahh
<cnd> so in my build configuration it isn't looking in the right place for some reason
<dandrader> you might want to rm * -rf build and run cmake again
<cnd> I just did a clean checkout and cmake configuration
<cnd> nothing would have changed
<dandrader> did it find nux at all?
<cnd> I resolved it
<cnd> I did what you said :)
<cnd> because cmake failed once because I was missing a dep
<cnd> so I installed the dep and reran it
<cnd> but apparently rerunning cmake doesn't produce the same result as a clean cmake run
<dandrader> yeah, cmake seems to do a lot of caching
 * bregma keeps studiously silent
<cnd> yeah, that's it's point, but if it caches it needs to do so correctly :)
<bregma> woo-hoo, I got a jenkins failure mail for the first time evarr
<cnd> yay
<bregma> make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/src/xorg-gtest-all.cpp', needed by `libgtest_geis_a-xorg-gtest-all.o'.  Stop.
<bregma> hmmmm
<cnd> bregma, sounds like an out of date aclocal macro
<cnd> the gtest prefix isn't being set properly
<cnd> bregma, oh right
<cnd> this was an issue in the pbuilder-jenkins setup
<cnd> check the build log for it attempting to install some dependencies
<cnd> like xorg-gtest
<cnd> it is probably trying to install libxorg-gtest0, which doesn't exist anymore
<cnd> I remember hitting this issue with grail
<cnd> dandrader, I'm hitting bugs in the x server with your branch again, so it'll be a bit before I can get back to you...
<dandrader> ok
<cnd> I'm getting really annoyed with pointer emulation bugs
<cnd> however, this new bug looks to be a compiz bug
<bregma> yay, play pass the bug
<cnd> oo, it is a bug in the unity gesture code
<cnd> I think it's always been there
<cnd> and my X fixes have activated it from being dormant to being a real issue
<cnd> dandrader, when gestures start, they call pushGrab
<cnd> when they end, they call releaseGrab
<cnd> removeGrab I mean
<cnd> when I do a three touch drag, I see a pushGrab for both pinch and drag
<cnd> but I only see removeGrab when the pinch finishes
<cnd> I'm not sure yet if the drag gesture finish isn't being sent, or if there's some other issue
<dandrader> cnd, and what does the missing removeGrab causes
<dandrader> ?
<cnd> dandrader, the compiz grab grabs the X pointer
<cnd> so now the pointer is grabbed, which means only compiz sees any pointer motion
<cnd> it looks like the code is ok though
<cnd> so this could end up being a bug in the server after we unravel it all
<dandrader> the gesture recognition parameters (timeout and threshold), should they be exposed via GeisSubscription or GeisGestureClass?
<cnd> bregma ^^?
<cnd> dandrader, found the bug in the GestureEngine
 * dandrader listens
<cnd> so in EndDrag(), we check if the drag gesture id is valid
<cnd> however, it merely checks if the id is non-zero
<cnd> the first gesture has an id of 0, so this is clearly wrong
<cnd> we don't really need to check _drag_id
<cnd> checking _drag_window is enough
<dandrader> its "empty" value should be -1 instead of 0
<cnd> dandrader, even then that isn't quite right
<cnd> a gesture id is an unsigned value, and -1 is valid, IIRC
<dandrader> ?
<cnd> well, -1 means 0xffffffff
<cnd> so it would be valid, after a really long time
<dandrader> _drag_id in an int
<dandrader> s/in/is
<dandrader> although it should probably be an unsigned int, to match the geis definition. in which case -1 wouldn't be possible
<cnd> then it's wrong
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> so there's no "invalid" gesture id
<cnd> but that's ok :)
<cnd> I have a patch!
<dandrader> good
<cnd> dandrader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/925516/
<cnd> _drag_window is maintained properly throughout the code
<cnd> so checking it alone is good enough
<cnd> dandrader, now for the bad news
<cnd> your changes don't seem to have affected my ability to interact with objects even though some touches are outside their bounds
<cnd> I'll see if I can figure it out
<dandrader> cnd, but the corresponding unit test is passing! :)
<cnd> heh
<cnd> dandrader, so the device is NULL
<dandrader> ah... that's it
<cnd> and thus it falls over to going the indirect device route
<dandrader> yes
<dandrader> so geisv1 is not providing device info?
<cnd> or the unity code isn't handling things right
<cnd> in FindCompWindow, the frame->deviceid seems wrong
<cnd> it's 0xe310, a rather high value for an incremented value, IIRC
<cnd> it is getting the value from geis
<cnd> oh, it is likely right
<cnd> it's the lower 16 bits of the UFDevice value, which is a pointer
<cnd> so the devices array in the gesture engine is empty
<dandrader> cnd, geisv1 is not calling any of the callbacks provided via geis_input_funcs()
<cnd> ok
<dandrader> s/geis_input_funcs/geis_input_devices
<cnd> bregma, geis bug!
<dandrader> :)
 * cnd builds a debug version of geis
<cnd> it looks like devices that existed at start up are not handled
<cnd> when I add my magic trackpad, the callbacks work
<bregma> that's odd
<cnd> bregma, when I try geistest it doesn't print out all the connected devices like it used to
<cnd> I made sure to use -w <window id>
<cnd> however, it always errors out with error in geis_init...
<cnd> I guess that's the real bug with geistest
<bregma> hmm, I wonder what could possibly have changed
<bregma> I will have to look at it later tonight, then
<bregma> gotta run, back later....
<cnd> dandrader, do you have a good idea on how to test the DragEnd() fix?
<cnd> so we can propose it
<dandrader> cnd, of course
<dandrader> cnd, test/test-gesture-engine has mocks for Compiz stuff
<cnd> ok
<cnd> I'm so glad that bug was a simple issue in compiz
<dandrader> hopefully just a matter of doing count++ for each pushGrab call received and count-- for each removeGrab received and then checking if count ==0 in the end
<cnd> I was shouting expletives at my computer
<cnd> I'm very tired of the mess that is pointer emulation for touchscreens
<cnd> dandrader, so I should add a grab counter in CompScreenMock?
<dandrader> cnd, I don't see why not
<cnd> ok
<cnd> I'm trying to figure out how all this works :)
<cnd> dandrader, does this look right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/925597/
<dandrader> maybe you would want to do the grab/remove counting per GrabHandle
<cnd> hmm
<dandrader> having a hash that maps a GrabHandle to its grab/remove count
<dandrader> In my tests I couldn't reproduce the missing removeGrab. I wonder if using a touchscreen instead of a trackpad makes any different.
<cnd> dandrader, there's only a list of grabs
<cnd> it's not per grab handle
<cnd> so a grab count should be correct
<dandrader> even better
<cnd> dandrader, check if your gesture id for your drag is 0?
<cnd> that's the only way to trigger the bug
<dandrader> ah, right. that's a tough one. the very first drag I do gets id 1 (probably the touch gesture got the id 0)
<dandrader> but well, I'm done for the day
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-12
<dandrader> bregma, any news on that geisv1 bug that doesn't report existing devices on start up? should I report it?
<dandrader> make a bug report, I mean
<bregma> I'm looking in to it this morning
<bregma> yep, there's definitely a bug in the geis v1 implementation introduced by the synchronous start feature
<bregma> I'll create a bug and work on that today
<dandrader> ok.
<dandrader> I wish we could have dependencies between bugs in launchpad
<tvoss> added doxygen documentation for frame's generic backend, worked on chromium patch to get rid of duplicated enumeration values
 * bregma drains the cold dregs from his mug
<bregma> fixin' a GEISv1 bug
<bregma> #979855
<cnd> I think I have fixed all the big touchscreen bugs, I'm waiting on user testing
<dandrader> rebasing my port of unity gestures code to geisv2 api on top of the changes made by the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/978378
<Satoris> I have been slightly ill today, so I have done some research, read code and rested.
<bregma> is that because you have a bug touchscreen?
<bregma> s/bug/big/
<cnd> so I'll have to find bugs to work on, or make architectural diagrams :)
<cnd> bregma, no, just big bugs :)
<Satoris> cnd: did you get my mail yesterday?
<cnd> Satoris, yeah, I just didn't get time to respond
<cnd> Satoris, thanks for pushing for the unity 2d fix :)
<Satoris> No prob. I'm just glad the devs fixed it once I had traced it to a single line. The D-Bus fix they produced was quite magical.
<cnd> heh
<Satoris> And not magical as in ponies and rainbows.
<bregma> dbus is the devil's work
<cnd> bregma, in the test case for the device report fix, I don't see any device being created
<cnd> if the test is run on a machine without a multitouch input device, won't this fail?
<bregma> gtest_instance.cpp:31 is the line where the device is created
<cnd> oh I see
<cnd> why do you have the comma on the next line?
<cnd> bregma, if you make a release you might be able to get it in right before the final freeze later today
<bregma> all I need is a an acceptable merge request review and I'm good to go
<bregma> I particularly want to get the fix for 973539 in
<bregma> (crash using remote access from a machine without XI2.2)
<cnd> bregma, I approved the device report MP
<cnd> bregma, is there another outstanding?
<bregma> nope, that should be it (unless I can repro #976432 and find a fix, which is unlikely)
<dandrader> Does geis v2 also provides the attributes GEIS_GESTURE_ATTRIBUTE_TOUCH_N_[ID|X|Y] in its frames or is it only used by Geis v1?
<bregma> only GEISv1
<bregma> it's a terrible way to reportdata
<dandrader> true
<cnd> dandrader|lunch, your merge for https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/utouch-grail/tap_threshold_doc/+merge/101648 is fine, I'm sure, but note that no one actually approved it :)
<cnd> just fyi, a reminder to double check before merging
<bregma> hmm, I think the fix for #973539 should also prevent #976432 (crashes in geis) but unless I can repro it I can not be certain
<cnd> bregma, you can mark it as fix released but ask people to reopen if they hit it again
<cnd> bregma, actually, you should dupe it, but ask people to undupe if they reproduce it
<bregma> it's not a dupe so much as the fix for  #973539 should prevent whatever causes #976432 from resulting in a crash, so marking as fixed released (once #973539 is released) is the best plan
<bregma> dandrader|lunch, I went ahead and merged https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/utouch-geis/doc_touch_defines/+merge/101765 so I can get a geis release out before cutoff (in less than 3 hours)
<bregma> geis 2.2.9 is uploaded to the UNAPPROVED queue, should be in by deadline.....
<bregma> for those keeping score at home, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1
<dandrader> bregma, great!
<dandrader> cnd, I merged with the modification you said
<cnd> yeah, it's not a big deal, it's just a pedanticism ;)
<dandrader> got it
<dandrader> cnd, should unity support moving two different windows at the same time (e.g. one with each hand)?
<cnd> dandrader, I think so
<cnd> but it will only be possible with geis 2 and without atomic gestures
<cnd> that's one valid use case for the "regular" recognizer path
<dandrader> finally i found a case for geis v2 in unity :)
<cnd> yep :)
<dandrader> now if compiz support such things (two windows being moved at the same time) is another question
<cnd> well, that and the threshold setting
<cnd> I would be surprised if compiz didn't
<dandrader> who knows, maybe that's tied to focus or something... (only focused window can move)
<dandrader> but probably it's fine
<cnd> yay, I have block diagrams of utouch, utouch-frame, and utouch-grail
<cnd> it should be shared with you guys now
<cnd> bregma, the window for uploading geis is closing quickly :)
<dandrader> cnd, is it possible for unity and an application to both receive the touch events from xserver, at the same time?
<cnd> dandrader, yes and no
<cnd> applications *can* receive events as soon as they physically occur
<cnd> however they do not become owners until everyone before them rejects
<cnd> that's one option
<cnd> but normally, unless they really care, they will only receive events once they become the owner of the touch sequence
<dandrader> what does it mean to be an owner?
<cnd> it's easiest to give an example
<cnd> you have a finger painting application
<cnd> running in unity
<cnd> if I perform a three touch drag over the application, unity will intercept the touches
<cnd> unity is always the first owner because it listens on the root window
<cnd> if the painting app has requested for "ownership" semantics, it will also receive the touch events
<cnd> however, once unity has accepted the touches (by accepting the gesture or by grail doing it through the atomic recognizer), the painting app will be notified
<cnd> and it will have to undo anything it might have done
<cnd> so the painting app could have started drawing immediately, effectively allowing for 0 latency drawing even with unity in the way
<cnd> but then it would have to undo the drawing as soon as it is notified that someone above it has accepted the touches
<cnd> if a client owns the sequence through a touch grab, like unity does, it must accept or reject the sequence
<cnd> if a client owns a sequence through an X event selection, then it will implicitly accept the touch sequence once it receives it
<dandrader> cnd,  is this ownership concept coming from XInput?
<cnd> yes
<dandrader> so if unity does a touch grab the painting app will never get any 3-touch stuff because unity immediately owns the touches until it rejects them?
 * dandrader a bit confused now
<cnd> dandrader, it depends on what the painting app has asked for
<cnd> if it only asks for normal touch events, then it will never get any 3-touch events
<cnd> because unity will always receive ownership and then accept them
<cnd> however, if the painting app asks for ownership events, then it will get all the events at the same time as unity receive them
<cnd> but it will never become the owner of them
<cnd> because unity will always accept them
<dandrader> this seems to explain things well http://lwn.net/Articles/485484/ :)
<cnd> heh
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-13
<cnd> Satoris, how's the bug reporting script going?
 * bregma sips
<cnd> I'm going to be trying to fix jenkins build issues with xorg-gtest, then moving on to a bunch of x fix reworking for upstream comments
<bregma> which xorg-gtest issues?
<cnd> dandrader|afk, Satoris, tvoss: standups!
<cnd> bregma, same you mentioned yesterday
<tvoss> interviews, jenkins work (utouch-* builds and tests again) and #950974
<cnd> can't find the sources
<bregma> that's fixed
<cnd> bregma, how?
<bregma> we fixed it about an hour ago
<cnd> ahh cool
<Satoris> Being sick.
<tvoss> cnd, an issue with an old pkgconfig
<bregma> tvoss refreshed the package
<cnd> good
<tvoss> apt-get install --reinstall did the trick
<bregma> now we get the usual transient failures
<cnd> ugh
<tvoss> :)
<bregma> feel free to tackle those
<bregma> I guess I can do the configuration options in geis today
<cnd> yay
<bregma> is there a list of what needs to be configured?  a bug maybe?
<bregma> I have: drag threshold, pinch timeout, pinch threshold, drag timeout, rotate threshold, rotate timeout, tap threshold, tap timeout
<dandrader|afk> reading about touch ownership and touch grabs. improving the port of unity gestures code to geisv2  api
<cnd> bregma, that looks like it's it, but you can check the grail docs if you want
<cnd> look at the UGSubscriptionProperty list
<bregma> 'swhat I did
<cnd> bregma, the good news is that all the geis tests pass on behemoth
<cnd> the bad news is that all the geis tests pass on behemoth
<bregma> all the geis tests pass on my machines, at least the first time
<bregma> maybe 1 out of 3 subsequent runs without a rebuild
<cnd> hmm
<bregma> depending on the phase of the moon and of the markets are rising or falling
<cnd> it's weird that it fails on both amd64 and i386 in jenkins
<bregma> I had the amd64 build pass that fail point and fail on a bug in the test case
<bregma> I pushed in a fix for the test case and then it failed on the transient error
<cnd> heh
<cnd> bregma, in geis2/gtest_devices.cpp you create a no-atomic geis
<cnd> but you don't ever accept or reject the touches
<cnd> the gestures I mean
<cnd> it could be that there is some stale state carried over from one test to the next?
<cnd> oooh
<cnd> I might see the issue
<cnd> in GTestGeisFixture::SetUp(), it advertises XI 2.2 support
<cnd> in GeisDeviceTests, it doesn't
<cnd> GeisDeviceTests::SetUp() that is
<cnd> so accepting and rejecting touches will fail
<cnd> I don't know why it doesn't always fail though...
<cnd> oh, because it doesn't actually accept or reject touches
<cnd> when geis is closed and the client connection closes, the X server is rejecting the touches automatically I bet
<bregma> I intercept the XClose call errors, the failing call is coming from elsewhere
<cnd> the failing call is an XIAllowEvents
<cnd> which is used to accept/reject touches
<cnd> so when it fails, it is actually making accept/reject requests
<dandrader> cnd, did the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/978378 work after that device reporting bug on geisv1 was fixed?
<cnd> dandrader, oh right, let me check
<cnd> bregma, I bet that intermittently grail is not recognizing the gesture
<cnd> and it then rejects the touches
<cnd> but that rejection fails because the client hasn't advertised XI 2.2 support
<cnd> huh... I'm not getting any gestures any more
<cnd> it could be due to my X changes...
<cnd> argh
<bregma> I don't see a GeisDeviceTests::SetUp(), am I missing something?
<cnd> yeah, I was reading it wrong
<cnd> bregma, I think the code is correct
<cnd> I need to think of why else it would fail...
<cnd> dandrader, four touch tap works
<cnd> I think maybe your code broke something
<cnd> will check
<dandrader> cnd, ?
<cnd> I can't get the three touch window decorations to show up
<cnd> or move the window
<cnd> dandrader, it looks like the coordinates are in device coords instead of screen coords
<cnd> so FindCompWindowAtPos doesn't find any window
<dandrader> cnd, for  direct device?
<cnd> yeah
<dandrader> cnd, touches  always come in device coordinates, right?
<cnd> so grail gives you both
<cnd> the question is what geis does?
<cnd> I think geis may only give one of them
<cnd> and for direct devices, it should be giving screen coords now
<dandrader> yet another thing to be documented in geis API: in what coordinate system touch points come
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> bregma, does that seem right to you? we should be sending direct touch position in screen coords?
<bregma> hasn;t this been discussed many times?
<cnd> probably
<cnd> but it seems we still haven't completely resolved everything
<bregma> I believe the resolution was that direct devices give screen coordinates and indirect devices give device coordinates (as in, the input device, not the display device containing the pointer)
<bregma> really, it absolutely needs to be documented somewhere
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> though to be completely accurate, direct devices are in window coordinates
<cnd> which for unity's case is the same as screen coords
<cnd> since it's on the root window
<cnd> dandrader, would you be happy to tackle this?
<dandrader> yes
<cnd> biab
<dandrader> cnd,  but if the touch points of a direct device are in window coordinates why they don't  hit anything in FinCompWindowAtPos()?
<cnd> dandrader, that's the problem
<cnd> they aren't in window coords right now
<cnd> they are in screen coords
<cnd> sorry, they are in device coords right now
<dandrader> bregma, is the current geis implementation capable of sending events with more than one GeisGroup?
<bregma> the library is, I don;t thing the grail back end is
<dandrader> hmm, ok
<bregma> it's not that it's not capable, I just don't think grail will do that ... I could be wrong
<ah-> i'm having problems with multitouch on a macbook pro 6,2, gestures don't work, both geistest and ginn say "error subscribing to gestures"
<ah-> is filing a bug against utouch the right way to report this?
<ah-> full geistest output: http://nopaste.me/paste/18998271854f888cc2d99a9
<ah-> this has changed quite a lot during the last weeks, but multitouch never really worked
<ah-> a few days i'd get this error, then it would subscribe to gestures but not actually recognize them and then after the next dist-upgrade i got the same error again
<bregma> you're going to have trouble if you;re trying to subscribe to the root window, unity has already grabbed gesture there
<ah-> i'm using gnome shell
<ah-> and gestures don't work in unity either
<bregma> well, the error subscribing to gestures is almost certainly because there's already a gesture grab on the root window -- geistest without arguments tries to grab the root window
<bregma> try running geistest with a different window (xwininfo can give you the window ID)
<bregma> geistest -w 0xdeadbeef
<ah-> ah great, thanks
<ah-> somehow ginn was already running
<bregma> you can go to "startup applications" and disable it
<cnd> ah-, if you have the utouch daily ppa installed, it runs by default
<ah-> that explains it cnd
<ah-> i still have problems with gesture recognition with ginn
<ah-> using this wishes.xml: http://nopaste.me/paste/4613804954f8897d9aad04
<ah-> the gesture outputting j works fine, the one listening on finish doesn't work
<ah-> a few days ago i got the sources for ginn with apt-get source and added a few more debug messages
<ah-> to version ginn-0.2.5+r89+p14~precise1 to be precise
<ah-> this results in this log: http://nopaste.me/paste/9093497654f8898592beca
<bregma> maintenance on ginn has fallen behind
<ah-> any other way to get a swipe to trigger a key press in gnome shell?
<ah-> touchegg doesn't work either
<ah-> it segfaults, but i think there's already a bug filed against it
<cnd> ah-, you may want to run with GRAIL_DEBUG=-1 and/or GEIS_DEBUG=3
<cnd> then you can attach the log to a bug report
<cnd> and we can try to figure out what went wrong
<ah-> for touchegg?
<cnd> sure
<cnd> and for ginn
<cnd> we can at least make sure that the underlying utouch stack is working properly
<cnd> but note that we don't develop touchegg, and we don't really support ginn much
<ah-> ok, i'll do that
<bregma> we do accept contributions if you have a fix, though
<ah-> well if i happen to fix it i'll surely send a patch
<cnd> :)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-08
<Takagami> Ugh...
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> good morning
<postmodern> ping anyone awake?
<labsin> Anybody tried to build the Gallery (or any other) app from the touch previouw in qt creator?
<MANOfJosh> Hi, I'm a nexus 4 user and would like to have clarification on a couple of my queries.
<MANOfJosh> Will ubuntu install from recovery wipe all data in phone including music, nandroid backups?
<nik90> I need some help with my qtcreator...it is spitting out error that it cannot find ubuntu components .. help pls
<popey> nik90: what's the error?
<ktogias-office> Hi. I own a mutitouch x86 (not arm) tablet/ultrabook hybrid device and have done some testing with ubuntu 12.10 and 13.04 beta2. I have posted results, fixes and other related info on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/1121379 . Maybe some of this stuff is interesting or useful for ubuntu touch team... You are kindly invited to give a look, if you find it relevant with your work.
<popey> MANOfJosh: if you use our script, it will wipe the device
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1121379 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Multiple finger touch fails on Sony Vaio Duo 11 running Ubuntu 12.10 (N-Trig DuoSense MultiTouch)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<postmodern> is there a status/roadmap page for ubuntu phone?
<nik90> popey: there was a recent update to the ppa..which reinstalled my qtcreator..now whenever I try to compile my projects, it gives the error "Cannot find ubuntu components"
<nik90> popey: however if I run qmlscene from the terminal, it successfully runs the project
<postmodern> im waiting for the phone image to become usable
<postmodern> thinking of eventually flashing this LG Mach LS860 with it
<popey> nik90: do you have qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin installed?
<popey> postmodern: yes. 1) make a working image, 2) get OEMs to ship it, 3) ??? , 4) Profit!!!!1111
<nik90> popey: yes I have it installed (version 0.1.40~precise1)
<postmodern> popey, im more interested in the missing features and hardware support
<nik90> popey: somehow qtcreator is unable to find it I think
<popey> postmodern: we're working on that roadmap and will make it public shortly
<popey> ^^ Mirv seen this? qtcreator unable to find components in precise?
<MANOfJosh> popey: The reference to your script applies to install from recovery too?
<MANOfJosh> Btw, Thanks for your time.
<popey> MANOfJosh: I only ever flash using the phablet-flash tool, you could look at that and see?
<nik90> popey: screenie http://i.imgur.com/OxWvw7E.png
<popey> nik90: if you "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk" does it pull in additional packages?
<popey> and do you have the ppa enabled as per http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ ?
<nik90> popey: I have both the ppa mentioned installed on my system..and trying to install ubuntu-sdk does not pull any more new packages
<nik90> popey: although I do notice something strange..if I run projects which I had in my system before the update they compile as usual..however if I bzr branch new code now and try to run it, it fails with the error :(
<popey> how odd
<nik90> popey: do you think, I should just reinstall the whole qtcreator, ubuntu components ppa from scratch?
<popey> well, it shouldn't need that..
<Mirv> popey: not really, but might be configuration issue
<popey> interested to know what's missing, because others may have this issue
<Mirv> nik90: do you mind resetting your qt creator configuration, it might be the problem if you've everything properly installed otherwise?
<popey> I just did a bzr pull of ubuntu-clock-app and opened and ran it from qtcreator here on raring
<nik90> Mirv: how I reset the qtcreator config?
<nik90> popey: I had this all running fine on friday...and now something weird has happened
<Mirv> nik90: only from command line, but like this: rm -r .config/Trolltech.conf .config/Qt* .config/Nokia*  (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1164504)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1164504 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "No automatic reconfiguration / reconfiguration feature when system environment changes" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Mirv> nik90: ok well that's then even weirder, it might be actually some problem
<Mirv> nik90: I noticed the SDK team had uploaded this new 0.1.40 release of components on Friday
<Mirv> I'll fire up my precise machine, which was also working just fine last week
<nik90> Mirv: exactly after the update, it messed up
<nik90> Mirv: I think it works now :)
<Mirv> nik90: the new Qt Creator was fine, I copied it in place - seems to still run fine with the old ubuntu-ui-toolkit version. trying upgrade now.
<Mirv> nik90: ok, sounds good :) I'll test the 0.1.40 on my precise as well
<Mirv> seems to continue to work after upgrade, which is good. although it doesn't solve what went wrong on your machine.
<nik90> Mirv: I'll keep your command rm -r .config/Trolltech.conf .config/Qt* .config/Nokia* bookmarked for future use if I run into this issue again...but for now everything seems resolved and all files compile without any problem
<popey> excellent, thanks Mirv
<nik90> popey, Mirv : thanks for ur help :)
<Mirv> no problem
<vasilise> hi guys!!!
<vasilise> can i connect a LG T1910B touch screen monitor to ubuntu and work fine the touch?
<vasilise> ?
<nik90> vasilise: do you mean the ubuntu touch images?
<ktogias-office> Are touch images use X.org? Or Mir?
<nik90> vasilise: I think currently you can install the regular ubuntu on your desktop pc (connected to the touch monitor), run the ubuntu touch core apps like clock, calendar, calculator etc..and control them using touch input on the monitor
<nik90> ktogias-office: Currently touch images use android display server surfacefinger
<ktogias-office> ok
<nik90> ktogias-office: it is expected to use Mir in the coming months though
<nik90> ckpringle: good morning :)
<vasilise> you think that the touch will work?
<nik90> vasilise: I think that the touch should work since even now you can use the ubuntu desktop using touch input (i.e if you have a touch monitor)
<nik90> vasilise: so I see no reason why the ubuntu core apps wouldn't
<vasilise> ok i will try it. Thank you very much
<ktogias-office> So, you have no experience/interest with X.org and multitouch support. Right? I have a  bug "triggered 'if(!(event->device_event.flags & (1 << 5)))'" appearing in xorg logs when testing desktop raring (and older releases) and I was wondering if this is a relevant place to seek some help.
<nik90> ktogias-office: the ubuntu-touch images will never use X.org for sure. and work is being done to make Unity use qml/qt (unity-next) and run on Mir
<nik90> ktogias-office: so no, I do not think this is the right place for xorg errors...although you could check in #ubuntu regarding this
<nik90> you can always submit the bug report
<ktogias-office> Thanks for your reply nik90. I have filled a bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/1121379 . But seem to be the only one actively working with it :( . And if ubuntu plans are away of xorg, maybe none from ubuntu tech team want to fix it...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1121379 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Multiple finger touch fails on Sony Vaio Duo 11 running Ubuntu 12.10 (N-Trig DuoSense MultiTouch)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ktogias-office> Will advances made in ubuntu touch images be also available in ubuntu desktop versions? I have a x86 tablet/ultrabook hybrid. Can I test any of the work ubuntu touch work on it? (I knw you are currently working on arm based systems)
<nik90> ktogias-office: I think by 14.04 the plan is have one common code base for phones, desktops, tablets etc...meaning that the advances in ubuntu touch will definitely come over to the desktop
<nik90> ktogias-office: even if the unity team moves to Mir, it will take a couple of releases..so they might fix ur bug
<tsdgeos> zsombi: any reason why http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688841/ should not "open" a selector when click on the values on the desktop?
<ktogias-office> Will there be some testing image (or repo) for installing ubuntu touch on intel processor machines?
<zsombi> tsdgeos: what do you mean not open? Expand?
<tsdgeos> zsombi: let me choose some other vales
<tsdgeos> values
<egyangel> can i install ubunto touch in nexus 7 (3g) ??
<egyangel> hello!!
<labsin> I'm trying to launch the gallery-app in qt5 on raring but I get errors.
<labsin> Frist module Ubuntu.HUD not found (so I commented them out) any whay to get these on the desktop?
<labsin> I also had to copy the qml files in the build directory cause they aren't copied automaticly
<labsin> And now I get "Type AlbumViewerAnimated unavailable"
<labsin> This is a type that should reflect to a qml file in the same directory. The first qml file is loaded from a cpp file in an other project in the gallery-app.
<tsdgeos> zsombi: did you answer me while i was offline maybe?
<egyangel> hi all I want to ask if it possible to install ubunto touch into nexus 7 (3g)?
<zsombi> tsdgeos: nope, I was asking what you meant about "should not open"? is open == expand?
<tsdgeos> zsombi: let's put it this way, it's a value selector with values. How am i supposed to select the other values?
<zsombi> tsdgeos: The ValueSelectors are OK as far as I can see, so there anint supposed to be anything wrong with that
<zsombi> tsdgeos: but what I see that it may not expand
<zsombi> tsdgeos as you enforce the Column height to its parent.height
<tsdgeos> zsombi: there's plenty of space
<zsombi> tsdgeos: so, is the problem that the value selector does not expand?
<ogra_> sergiusens, the sync script will now pull raring-phablet too
<greyback_> egyangel: check if it is listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<tsdgeos> zsombi: the problem is that i can't choose any value, i'm not sure how the value selector let's me choose values, if it's by a popup, expanding vertically, horizontally or whatnot
<zsombi> tsdgeos: ok, now I got it :) yes, the ValueSelector expands in place, no popup called or so
<tsdgeos> if it has to expand vertically
<tsdgeos> i wonder why it doesn't
<tsdgeos> since there's plenty of space
<zsombi> tsdgeos: it does for me
<zsombi> just added it to a document, and it expands
<tsdgeos> zsombi: i'm running that in qmlscene and doesn't :_/
<zsombi> tsdgeos: any warnings logged?
<tsdgeos> nope, nothing
<zsombi> tsdgeos: running on raring?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you having the same problem with http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688841/ not expanding vertically right?
<tsdgeos> zsombi: yep
<zsombi> 32bit or 64?
<tsdgeos> 64
<zsombi> same here, and it works fine...
<tsdgeos> zsombi: using raring sdk or your own build
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> i'm with 0.1.38
<zsombi> my own... I don't have the SDK installed on my desktop
<zsombi> tsdgeos: there supposed to be a newer release, however the ListItems were not touched lately...
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> greyback_: Saviq: can you check if you can expand the value selector of http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688841/ on quantal?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑
<tsdgeos> er
<greyback_> okies
<tsdgeos> greyback_: Saviq: mzanetti: quantal -> raring sorry
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, works
 * tsdgeos kicks his computer
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: works here too
<greyback_> tsdgeos: not working for me
<mzanetti> on raring that is
 * tsdgeos kicks greyback_'s computer too :D
<tsdgeos> so what greyback_ and me have or not have that makes it not work?¿
 * greyback_ hugs his macbook, mutters comforting words to it about the nasty Spaniard
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the ResponsiveGridView works for me under qmlscene, too
<greyback_> tsdgeos: I'm investigating
<greyback_> tsdgeos: try an update. With the SDK trunk it works
<tsdgeos> greyback_: i'm updated
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: maybe you have some sdk ppa?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: maybe last release broke something. hmm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team
<Saviq> me purges
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688925/ this looks suspicious
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> i'm on 0.1.38
<mzanetti> oh... so apparently last update fixed something :D
<greyback_> tsdgeos: me too
<greyback_> bbiab
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, 0.1.38 has it broken
<tsdgeos> great
<tsdgeos> all cleared up then
<tsdgeos> we just need more releases into raring
<tsdgeos> it's feeling old already :D
<mzanetti> hehe
<ppisati> guys, where can i find a changelog about prebuilt images?
<postmodern> ppisati, probably the release notes?
<ogra_> ppisati, on cdimage
<ppisati> postmodern: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled.changelog
<ppisati> postmodern: empty
<ogra_> ppisati, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled.changelog ... no changes today
<ogra_> you can also diff the manifest (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.manifest) with yesterdays
<ogra_> to see if it lies :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, how about raring changelog and manifest ?
<labsin> What'll be the best practice for a Settings page in QML for Ubuntu touch? Best to add a tab with setting or a link in the action menu?
<ogra_> use the action menu iirc thats what it is for
<labsin> ogra_: do you know if any of the core apps already have some preferences. Will such things be better implemented in the future? (I know it's all a bit to early but can't wait)
<ogra_> i would exxpect that there will be some kind of settings api in the future ... not sure there is already anything
<nik90> labsin: currently there is no setting ui for core apps (atleast for the clock app) I am sure...
<labsin> ok
<nik90> labsin: we are still waiting for the design for that...although your best bet would be to add a new tab page for all settings...That's what some community developed apps are doing at the moment
<labsin> I was thinking Ubuntu would go in that direction to. Is there a timespan in when to expect that these qml components will be fully compatible with the desktop (like arrows for tab navigation, hud integration etc). Is it planed for 13.10 or even later?
<nik90> labsin: not sure about that..
<labsin> Cause the comulity qml apps now use a lot of hacks to get good dektop support. I really like the idea of a 'Unified' moddle and scaling the layout etc. I'll just have to wait then
<ogra_> the scaling bit will depend on Mir which will make that part completely transparent
<labsin> But the eta of 2014 is a bit hard...
<ogra_> hard ?
<ogra_> do you think we should have said 2015 rather ?
<smartboyhw> Or do you mean it should eta now?
<ogra_> (the plan is to actually have a fully functional basic phone by 13.10 btw ... 14.04 is tablet/convergence/highend phone, etc)
<P3T3> Hi all, still have trouble with daily preinstalled
<shylockshao> i'm shylockshao
<mpt> ivanka, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings#phone
<ivanka> thanks mpt
<oSoMoN> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> oSoMoN: pong
<oSoMoN> mhall119: would you mind top-approving (or have someone else top-approve) https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-phone-commons/appTemplate-packaging-fixes/+merge/157077 ?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: done
<mhall119> oSoMoN: thanks for the MP, I'll work on applying it to the core apps today
<oSoMoN> mhall119: excellent, thanks
<oldercoder> hey guys
<oldercoder> where can i download ubuntu for my tablet
<oldercoder> ?
<smartboyhw> oldercoder, what tablet are you using?
<oldercoder> huawei mediapad 10 FHD
<smartboyhw> oldercoder, I'm extremely sorry to say that there isn't a port for it. However you can port it yourself!
<oldercoder> so i can port it myself?
<smartboyhw> oldercoder, sure do!
<oldercoder> can you send me ubuntu download link ?
<smartboyhw> oldercoder, you want to download which version?
<oldercoder> im newbie in this subject , i dont know , just be good :D
<smartboyhw> ogra_, what Ubuntu release do we recommend for porters?
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> porting only happens to the android stack
<smartboyhw> ogra_, OK good. I will recommend LTS then.
<smartboyhw> oldercoder, releases.ubuntu.com/preciswe
<smartboyhw> *precise
<ogra_> oh, you mean as a workstation ?
<smartboyhw> ogra_, er yep
<ogra_> yeah, 64bit precise
<oldercoder> thank you smartBOY
<Guest33231> hi, version 66 = no keyboard for wireless network password ? any idea ?
<smartboyhw> Guest33231, version 66 of what?
<Guest33231> grouper / nexus 7
<rickspencer3> Guest33231, try rebooting, there was a bug on that last week
<rickspencer3> every few reboots the keyboard wouldn't show up for the wireless
 * rickspencer3 looks
<Guest33231> ok i try
<Guest33231> thanks you
<Guest33231> working now
<oldercoder> hey guys , ubuntu touch already release ??????
<cyphermox> oldercoder: depends what you mean by release
<cyphermox> there are daily releases for testing and development, for the nexus 4, nexus 7 and galaxy nexus that have been blessed already
<oldercoder> it mean , can i install it on my tablet?
<cyphermox> and some others being worked on (though I'm not sure the exact status of other devices)
<oldercoder> my tablet is not nexus , so i cant install?
<cyphermox> oldercoder: I suggest looking at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<cyphermox> specifically, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working.2C_but_not_available_from_cdimage.u.c
<kgunn> pete-woods: hey would you mind joining #ubuntu-unity
<mterry> mzanetti, why did you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/dont-halt-on-test-failure/+merge/157607 ?
<mterry> mzanetti, seems bad
<mzanetti> mterry: why?
<mterry> mzanetti, why wouldn't you want a runtests.sh script to fail on a test failure?
<mzanetti> because I want to know all failed tests, not just the first failing one
<mterry> mzanetti, makes it much harder to use in, say, debian/rules if it doesn't return an error code on failure
<mzanetti> mterry: ^
<mzanetti> mterry: you can't use this in debian/rules
<mterry> mzanetti, that was just an example
<mterry> mzanetti, I just feel that test run scripts should return whether the tests succeeded, eh?  I'm not opposed to adding the -k, but at least save the return value
<mzanetti> mterry: it generates *test*.xml with reports
<mzanetti> mterry: and if one of them contains a failed test, the jenkins light will turn yellow
<mterry> mzanetti, that's not machine-checkable is my point
<mzanetti> mterry: the runtests script is really meant to generate statistics
<mterry> mzanetti, if you think it's fine in this case, I'll defer to your judgement
<mzanetti> mterry: if you want blocking behaviour, just run "make alltests"
<mzanetti> mterry: that does exactly what you want
<mzanetti> mterry: runtests is used to generate the fancy graphics in jenkins
<mterry> mzanetti, maybe it should be called generate-test-statistics.sh or something then ;)
<mterry> mzanetti, but I'm just being a punk; it's fine
<mzanetti> mterry: no problem... its good to have people taking care of details
<mzanetti> mterry: but in this case we really need the -k
<mzanetti> mterry: as I said... just run "make alltests" if you want an error when a test fails
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I forget how we debug the Android side segfaults (other than using printf's): do we have gdb for it?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/UbuntuDebugAndroid
<jhodapp> thanks
<rsalveti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Core/UbuntuDebugAndroid
<rsalveti> was moved
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, know the new link?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Core/UbuntuDebugAndroid
<jhodapp> rsalveti, so I'm not trying a hybris layer right now, just purely an Android binary using an Android set of libraries
<rsalveti> jhodapp: oh, right
<jhodapp> rsalveti, all bionic side
<rsalveti> not sure if gdb would work there
<rsalveti> jhodapp: something along http://www.kandroid.org/online-pdk/guide/debugging_gdb.html
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I'm getting a crash in an Android provided test app that's trying to send an AMessage() instance (so over binder)...segfaulting somewhere in there
<rsalveti> now we need to find where to grab a compatible gdb server
<jhodapp> yes :)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, this might work? http://gnutoolchains.com/android/
<rsalveti> jhodapp: probably
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I'll try it out
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yeah, seems the ndk supports that kind of by default
<rsalveti> so you just need to hook the things and get it to work
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, so seems the NDK ships with a gdb and gdbserver...I'll have to see if it's in the NDK I have
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right
<Pavel_> hi
<Pavel_> Any body there to help
<labsin> Pavel_: You can ask. Best to wait maybe 5-10 min afterwards
<Pavel_> ok, I'm waiting
<labsin> Pavel_: No I meant that it could sometimes take a couple of minutes for someone to notice but most of the times you get a response here.
<labsin> And if you don't, you don't have to be afraid to ask it again when ppl are chatting here :)
<Pavel_> I want to install ubuntu touch in my tablet
<labsin> Which one
<Pavel_> Sony tablet S
<labsin> Is it on the support list?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices has a list of currently workign devices
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting has the guide to do a paort yourself if it is not on that list
<labsin> And there is also the posibiltity of a port existing on XDA-developers.com but then you'll have to ask about specifics there.
<Pavel_> Not in list
<Pavel_> only phones are avilable
<ogra_> right, if you are lucky someone on the xda forums did a port
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> there are plenty of tablets on that list
<ogra_> (or do you mean sony phones)
<Pavel_> ya
<labsin> Seems no port on xda
<labsin> So you'll have to take the plunge or you're out on the fun :/
<Pavel_> :(
<labsin> If you want to try it, ppl here'll try and help you
<ogra_> well, it wont be easy if there is no cyanodenmod port yet
<ogra_> *cyanogenmod
<Pavel_> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1074200 does it works
<ogra_> (if there is, its not really a beginner task, but also not hard)
<miing> you guys, enjoy it. (https://github.com/miing/utouch_tools_phablet) :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: one more https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/series_select/+merge/157710
<netcurli> can anyone here answer my question on non-blocking access to a local database via qml? https://plus.google.com/u/0/111619044192746082060/posts/UL862iH8FfG
<netcurli> or at least point me in some direction, that could be useful
<bobweaver> hello there i am trying to use Tabs for a app and I am trying to check if a sqllight command is a success load this number tab (  selectedTabIndex: ) but I am not sure how to run the test :(  any tips ?  example:     DbUtils.videoPic() === Error ? 0 : 1       thanks for your time
<bobweaver> bad example better on would be   if (DbUtil.ipAddress() ===  NULL || ERROR )    load this tab else load this tab
<bobweaver> so in other words if the database has the ip Address load tab 1 else load tab 0
<pmcgowan> mhall119: how do I get the file manager to run
<mhall119> pmcgowan: you need the nemo plugin from the PPA
<mhall119> qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugins-folderlistmodel in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+packages
<pmcgowan> mhall119: ack thanks
<jhodapp> rsalveti, so I'm getting a crash on the bionic side (only, no hybris involved) in /system/bin/linker, I would think if I'm missing a .so or a symbol that it would raise a runtime exception but maybe bionic is a lot more stripped down?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: might be, what is the symbol you're using?
<rsalveti> might be good to check at the bionic code to see if it's indeed exported
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I'm not sure what symbol it's crashing on yet
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right, something you added?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: what do you get at your logcat once you get the crash?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, no, this is just a test app that comes in the libstagefright sources
<rsalveti> jhodapp: weird
<jhodapp> rsalveti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5690360/
<rsalveti> jhodapp: probably a http://androidxref.com/4.2.2_r1/xref/system/core/libpixelflinger/codeflinger/CodeCache.cpp#68
<rsalveti> E/BufferQueue(  127): [A Surface] connect: already connected (cur=3, req=3)
<rsalveti> E/MediaCodec( 1409): native_window_api_connect returned an error: Invalid argument (-22)
<rsalveti> wonder if that would have any effect
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, that's EINVAL for invalid argument
<jhodapp> rsalveti, it's not happy connecting to the surface proxy
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right
<jhodapp> rsalveti, we're running the full surface flinger proxy right?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: I think so
<rsalveti> jhodapp: what is the gdb stacktrace?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ok, it may not be a problem for me though since qtvideo-node sets up a surface for me anyway...I was just trying to prove that the MediaCodec stuff would work on the Android side before I ventured any further
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right
<jhodapp> rsalveti,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5690378/
<rsalveti> jhodapp: hm, that's not that useful
<jhodapp> rsalveti, and that address points to /system/bin/linker if I look at /proc/my_pid_num/map
<rsalveti> jhodapp: did you copy the libs and binaries with symbols before debugging?
<jhodapp> sorry, maps
<jhodapp> rsalveti, not yet no
<rsalveti> that might help getting a better stacktrace if you're indeed interested in fixing or finding why the test is failing :-)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, hmm, seems to be jumping around where the segfault is
<ivucica> Cheers! What will be the recommended way to port OpenGL ES games from other platforms?
<ivucica> Also, how will applications be unpacked on the filesystem? Will they be similar to sandboxed self-contained .app bundles a la iOS, packed up .zips a la Android, or scattered across the filesystem once  they are unpacked from .deb a la Debian and Ubuntu?
<labsin> ivuciva: you can specify this in the deb. Propably scattered. It'll be like the Desktop Ubuntu as in the future it's going to be one unified source for all.
<labsin> ivucica: And for OpenGL ES, you can write them in cpp (qt) or in qml using the (I don't remember but it's not that usefull on itself). You should search for qt5 examples
<ivucica> labsin: Any way to avoid Qt?
<labsin> ivucica: it is plain ubuntu so yes. But which i don't know.
<labsin> But you'll miss some ubuntu integration but I think as long as you provide the .desktop with icons in the apropriate folders it'll show up nicely in the dash.
<ivucica> labsin: Cool. Well, generally, I'm interested in creating my own integration code, without playing with existing frameworks. Brb, rebooting...
<RobbyF> can i phablet-flash the raring build ?
<labsin> ivucica: You can run binaries and launch a script or issue a command from a terminal. But you'll have to build for armhf. I don't know how you'll have to compile with mesa. Ubuntu and qt are providing libraries and the headers compatible with Qt. I think you can do anything you want from Qt. I don't really know how to do it specificly (have just played a bit with it) and have no clue how to build applications without Qt in Ubuntu tou
<labsin> ch.
<labsin> cica: probably ivuciva?
<cica> hey every one i'm new and i'm looking for the source code of the virtual keyboard on ubuntu phone
<labsin> cica: is it in the ubuntu touch core apps ppa?
<labsin> it's on launchpad.net
<labsin> cica: apperantly not
<cica> i don't find it ...
<labsin> cica: https://wiki.maliit.org/Plugins (I think)
<labsin> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1303-apps-osk
<labsin> It says "Short term work items are to integrate maliit-keyboard into Ubuntu Touch to replace nemo-keyboard"
<labsin> So for now it's probably one of the two
<cica> thanks i just want to analyse a keyboard's code
<n-iCe> so there is no Contact person with the GS3
<dank101> which one
<n-iCe> GT-I9300
<dank101> What about?
<n-iCe> you asked
<dank101> no i ment
<n-iCe> oh
<dank101> what do you want to know
<n-iCe> Well, nothing, is not even supported yet
<dank101> Maybe you can fix that
<n-iCe> how
<dank101> port it
<n-iCe> what does that mean
<dank101> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<dank101> make it real
<n-iCe> oh sorry, I'm not a developer
<dank101> lol
<dank101> who said you needed to be a dev
<n-iCe>  If you have experience in porting code to Android devices or are generally knowledgeable in terms of porting, working with the Kernel and other core bits and pieces of a distribution, this might be interesting to you.
<n-iCe> I have no idea about it
<dank101> this MIGHT be interesting to you
<dank101> >interesting
<dank101> not impossible
<n-iCe> help me
<n-iCe> And I will contribute
<wilee-nilee> the ye'old cart before the horse offer. ;)
<n-iCe> dank101: knew it
<labsin> The international GS3 is really a completly other phone than the Ameriacan counterparts. Samsung likes it that way, never got why it uses an other cipset but hey they were doing it for all the galaxy phones. That's why there is no port.
<dank101> labsin, stop lying
<dank101> i know why it was abounded
<dank101> it was "the bleeding a$$" of linux" that stopped develpment
<labsin> dank101: ?
<dank101> labsin, samsung slacking off on exenoys drivers release
<labsin> dank101: yes, what I meant
<labsin> Thats only for the International version
<dank101> The dev working on it abounded his s3 for the n4
<n-iCe> so will never be ported
<labsin> Why do they make 2 versions with different chipsets. The difference is enough to give them other namens.
<dank101> the code being 99% done
<n-iCe> really?
<dank101> labsin, Because samsung is retarded
<n-iCe> cyanogenmod just runs buggy
<dank101> n-iCe, thats why it broke
<n-iCe> I'm selling a GS3 intl, who wants it?
<n-iCe> *g*
<labsin> n-iCe: I give u €2 who gives more?
<n-iCe> nu
<n-iCe> it is really expensieve
<n-iCe> I want a Nexus 4
<labsin> I know I know
<dank101> Trade it
<n-iCe> with who
<n-iCe> I think is not even released in mexico
<dank101> Mexico, eh?
<n-iCe> yup, where I am from
<dank101> how much do you want Ubuntu touch?
<n-iCe> not sure haha
<n-iCe> why
<labsin> Seems like the Nexus 4 isn't everything either. Some hardware guys say that some might show hardware flaws after a year or so because of springconnections and adhesives etc. They also have little impactzone.
<labsin> No Goolge play here to...
<dank101> labsin, tl;dr GOD DANM SAMSUNG BULL*** SECURITY ***ING UP THE N4
<labsin> ehhhh
<labsin> :D
<n-iCe> what's a better phone galaxy note 1 or gs3
<labsin> I'm waiting for the Goolge/Motorola phone that they are hopefully anouncing before the summer
<dank101> depends n-iCe
<n-iCe> on what
<labsin> The size
<n-iCe> but in general
<dank101> n-iCe, Note
<dank101> the end
<n-iCe> really?!
<n-iCe> note 1 not 2
<dank101> 2 is better but it doesn't matter
<n-iCe> dank101: so the best phone is the nexus 4?
<n-iCe> for you guys?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-09
<wade|shull> hello everyone
<RobbyF> hello wade|shull
<wade|shull> hello RobbyF
<wade|shull> are you playing with the porting side of touch or the programming
<wade|shull> ?
<wade|shull> I just installed 13.04 and QtWebKit is throwing an unknown error
<RobbyF> playing with the live device
<wade|shull> like it actually says - 'Unknown Error'
<wade|shull> ok
<RobbyF> sorry :(
<wade|shull> me too
<wade|shull> killing me
<RobbyF> pretty sure 13.04 isn't nearly as ready
<RobbyF> I'm not getting any wifi module working ect.
<wade|shull> when I tried in 12.10 I had different plugin problems
<wade|shull> maybe I should go back to 12.04
<wade|shull> haha
<wade|shull> its insane
<RobbyF> sorry, I'm referring to on the device, not desktop
<wade|shull> oh
<wade|shull> well I see something about qtwebkit 13.04 something about deleted
<wade|shull> and I seems to be defeted
<wade|shull> so I will try something
<wade|shull> without a working version of qtcreator and the sdk I can't finish my apps anyway
<wade|shull> so I might as well play with installing different systems
<wade|shull> :)
<RobbyF> lol
<RobbyF> what were you making?
<wade|shull> working on a couple of different apps
<wade|shull> not the core ones
<wade|shull> I am not smart enough for that
<labsin> wade: what's te issue? That qtcreator is not opening or that you can't use qtWebkit?
<wade|shull> I was working on a SoundCloud app
<wade|shull> and then a Trello
<wade|shull> QtWebKit itself is throwing an error
<wade|shull> when I run my app inside of QtCreator when I run the app
<wade|shull> and it is the nice handing 'unknown error'
<wade|shull> hahaha
<wade|shull> oh well wiping now and putting on 12.04
<labsin> try sudo apt-get install libqt5webkit5-dev libqt5webkit5-qmlwebkitplugin
<wade|shull> ohh I didn't know those
<wade|shull> well
<wade|shull> I did
<wade|shull> sudo apt-get install libqtwebkit*
<labsin> I found them with apt-cache search webkit
<wade|shull> and it grabbed those
<wade|shull> I will try again before I wipe it out though
<labsin> the command you gave is not for the qt5
<wade|shull> ok sweet
<wade|shull> would be great if this works :)\
<wade|shull> booting up right now
<labsin> It tries to install qt4 libraries
<wade|shull> ahh it does have both libraries
<labsin> I think you should best remove libqtcore4-perl libqtwebkit-qmlwebkitplugin libqtwebkit4-dbg libqtwebkit4-perl libsmokebase3  libsmokeqtcore4-3 libsmokeqtgui4-3 libsmokeqtwebkit4-3
<labsin> that are the ones that tried to install with your command
<labsin> normally webkit is already installed
<wade|shull> well strangely when I ran that
<wade|shull> it said the -dev was
<wade|shull> but the -qmlwebkitplugin wasn't
<labsin> With be both are
<wade|shull> let me load qtcreator and see what I get now
<labsin> You need that one for qtcreator to recoginse them
<wade|shull> this would make my night for sure
<labsin> I searcht for this myself a whole day with an other library
<labsin> I was also missing the -plugin
<wade|shull> still a fail
<wade|shull> hmm
<wade|shull> oh well
<labsin> libqt5webkit5 had an update just minutes ago
<wade|shull> hehehe
<labsin> At least last hour
<labsin> Are you on the edgers repo or on 13.04?
<wade|shull> 13.04
<labsin> try adding http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu
<labsin> and http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper/ubuntu
<labsin> to your repo's
<labsin> then do a apt-get update
<labsin> a apt-get install  ubuntu-sdk
<labsin> and then a apt-get dist-upgrade
<wade|shull> I already have the ubuntu-sdk
<labsin> Then you'll have the latest version of everything needed for sure
<labsin> Also the qt5-edgers?
<labsin> ubuntu-sdk is adviced in the tutourial but not actually needed anymore thats why I added it.
<labsin> btw, if you add it to pastbin, I want to give it a try
<wade|shull> I think that is why I am going to go back to 12.04
<wade|shull> and start over
<wade|shull> that way I will get edgers
<labsin> No, just add the edgers
<labsin> it works to on 13.04
<wade|shull> ok
<wade|shull> I will give it a shot
<labsin> everything works better on 13.04 than on 12.10
<labsin> all the dev's are also on 13.04
<wade|shull> sorry didn't help
<wade|shull> wiping it out
<wade|shull> it's no big deal
<labsin> If you just post the qml somewere I will try it for you
<wade|shull> I only made this computer for making apps
<wade|shull> I know the qml is fine
<wade|shull> that part I do know
<labsin> Yes, to test the setup
<labsin> If if works on my setup
<wade|shull> crap I can't send you all this
<wade|shull> it is a huge app
<wade|shull> see it worked in 12.10
<wade|shull> then tabs started acting funny
<labsin> put it on pastebin
<wade|shull> so I installed 13.04
<wade|shull> and the tabs act fine but not the WebView
<wade|shull> so now I am going to 12.04
<wade|shull> I can give you a cut down version I guess hold on
<labsin> ok
<labsin> You can just past it on pastebin.com without an account. Just something that should work but doesn't with you.
<wade|shull> yeah I editing out like my access code and stuff
<wade|shull> for soundcloud
<labsin> offcorse
<wade|shull> http://pastebin.com/kynfF54U
<wade|shull> that is as simple as it gets
<wade|shull> it will work I bet
<wade|shull> but someone I broke it
<wade|shull> I am good at that :)
<labsin> Yes it works as it should with me.
<wade|shull> hehehe awesome
<wade|shull> well really that is fine
<wade|shull> that is good
<labsin> My setup is 13.04 with the two repos I just told you
<labsin> then installed ubuntu-sdk and the two packages I told you earlier
<labsin> that should do it
<labsin> Have you tried to delete these: libqtcore4-perl libqtwebkit-qmlwebkitplugin libqtwebkit4-dbg libqtwebkit4-perl libsmokebase3  libsmokeqtcore4-3 libsmokeqtgui4-3 libsmokeqtwebkit4-3
<labsin> That are the ones that you installed that weren't necesary
<wade|shull> ok I will work on it
<labsin> If you wanted to make a clean install, i'd install 13.04
<wade|shull> I am semi slow at linux
<wade|shull> ok
<labsin> then sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk notepad-qml
<wade|shull> from the website
<wade|shull> ok
<wade|shull> I might do that
<labsin> and then sudo apt-get install libqt5webkit5-dev libqt5webkit5-qmlwebkitplugin
<wade|shull> just start over with 13.04 and run the command they say to do for 12.10
<labsin> yes
<wade|shull> thanks labsin I am going to do that
<wade|shull> give me a bit and I will tell you how it goes
<labsin> oh and do a apt-get dist-upgrade now and then
<wade|shull> ok
<labsin> cause 13.04 is still in Beta
<wade|shull> I will have to write a note for myself
<labsin> once it's released it's no longer needed
<wade|shull> well I am only running it for making apps :)
<wade|shull> right now I am chatting with you on a windows machine - I know I know, please don't hate me
<labsin> :D
<wade|shull> I have some other things to do
<wade|shull> thanks for all you help
<labsin> If you do that and have libqt5webkit5-dev and libqt5webkit5-qmlwebkitplugin installed it should work
<wade|shull> if you are around when I am done I will let you know how it goes
<labsin> if you need to find some other things. Usefull commands are apt-file (you need to install this and look online for how to use it) and apt-cache search.
<wade|shull> thanks again
<labsin> you're welkom
<labsin> It's 3 am here, so I'd better go to sleep.
<noobix> just testing..
<RobbyF> working
<noobix> :) thanks
<krabador> ok people, but calls and 3g can't only works on nexus...
<noobix> does the browser work for anyone? mine is galaxy nexus...the app doesn't even open
<krabador> noobix, in my i9100 works, not superlative, but works
<noobix> ok
<noobix> not sure if related....i've got Ubuntu SDK 0.1~bzr20130204-0ubuntu1~quantal1~test4 installed...I now have an update notification for 0.1.40~quantal1
<noobix> safe to upgrade?
<krabador> noobix, almost
<noobix> k, almost is good enough I guess...tx
<wade|shull> well labsin I am back to my orginal problem
<wade|shull> so I think I give up
<dundee> Hey, trying to ubuntu phone app tutorial on website, but it does not work.
<dundee> I'm using ubuntu 13.04
<Aotom> Hello all
<Aotom> I am looking for word from anyone with a current build on Nexus 7
<Aotom> What's new?
<Aotom> Anyone?
<Aotom> I am looking for word from anyone with a current build on Nexus 7
<Aotom> I am looking for word from anyone with a current build on Nexus 7
<icedwater> Aotom: we've seen the question...
<icedwater> You might have to wait a while longer.
<Aotom> Have you recently installed a daily?
<Aotom> thanks for answering
<icedwater> Nope, I haven't installed yet, I just came from an intro session :)
<icedwater> And now I'm off to lunch
<Aotom> Ok well, thanks anyways
<Aotom> cheers, have a nice lunch
<icedwater> Thanks :P
<icedwater> It was pretty good.
<dholbach> good morning
<icedwater> Any Touch devs here?
<icedwater> I asked jounih about packaging for Software Center and he wasn't sure how it would work.
<icedwater> Are debs going to be usable on Touch?
<janimo`> icedwater, right now and in the short term at least Touch is plain Ubuntu underneath so packages are deployed as deb
<janimo`> no idea about long term
<icedwater> Hmm. Thanks.
<adamshumpisxxx> I have two questions I hop someone can help me with. They're general in nature and nowhere to be found VIA Google (as far as I can find).
<adamshumpisxxx> Is anyone available?
<nerochiaro> don't ask if you can ask, just ask
<adamshumpisxxx> Alight...Thanks. 1) Is there an official release schedule chrt for Ubuntu Touch like with the regular desktop release charts? 2) After the developer preview will updates be constantly given ike any other OS or will support be stripped and kept only for Canonical developed devices?
<adamshumpisxxx> Thanks.
<nerochiaro> adamshumpisxxx: i personally don't know the answer, hope someone else can help you out. the other option, probably more effective, is to ask this question in the mailing list. more eyes will see it
<adamshumpisxxx> OK. Can you link me to said mailing list?
<nerochiaro> adamshumpisxxx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute#Where_to_discuss
<adamshumpisxxx> If anyone has the answer to my above questions you can PM me at the same username on Ubuntu Forums.
<om26er> is the 13.04 touch zip working ?
<om26er> this page now have a zip file based on 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130408/raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<om26er> sorry: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130408/
<steve_fi> om26er, I don't know the answer, but i'll certainly try installing it and see what happens, and i'll answer you within 30 mins or so
<om26er> steve_fi, i am downloading too ;)
<steve_fi> ;D
<steve_fi> boots, but its not as stable as the quantal one om26er
<om26er> steve_fi, which device did you try on ?
<steve_fi> om26er, Asus Transformer Pad TF101
<steve_fi> om26er, using quantal from about a week ago is totally stable, albeit some problems with the fonts, but the raring crashed twice in about 5 minutes of use
<om26er> my tablet's battery is down, i'll test once i have a bit of charge on it
<steve_fi> om26er, the contacts page seems to be missing for me and the Wifi shows no networks, but I can do it using adb, also when I say crashed, the gui simply reloaded
<steve_fi> om26er, I used the same stock CM10.1 build that I used with quantal last week
<mpt> Just completed "About This Phone" design: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice#Phone
<davmor2> mpt: should that design not contain Phone Number too?
<mpt> davmor2, I haven't been told that phone number needs to be anywhere. If it does, perhaps a "Phone" panel (together with call waiting etc) would be better.
<brendand> davmor2, that would be 'About this SIM' (in most cases) ;)
<davmor2> mpt: Ah fair enough.  As long as there is a place for it somewhere that's okay :)
<brendand> davmor2, usually looking up the number is supported (or not) strictly through the operator
<mpt> I don't know what "supported" or "through" means there :-)
<mpt> But like I say, there isn't a place for it until someone tells me.
<davmor2> brendand: in most phones you find it in the about dialog hence the question
<brendand> davmor2, i've never seen that. sometimes it's in contacts
<labsin> mpt: shouldn't all designs be min or more the same on phone and desktop so that you get approximatly the same view on a really big phone or tablet then on a desktop?
<mpt> labsin, no, firstly because the primary input device is different, and secondly because the common screen sizes are very different.
<davmor2> brendand: every android phone, Settings → About device → Status  lists phone number, ios has something similar, on windows phone Setting → Applications → Phone, Blackberry it's in about phone etc etc etc
<labsin> mpt: and a tablet?
<brendand> davmor2, actually in iOS its in contacts as 'My Number'
<mpt> labsin, the same first reason.
<davmor2> brendand: I'm pretty sure I've seen it in the setting app somewhere too, but that was someone else showing me their phone I've never had one, so I could be wrong :)
<mpt> davmor2, brendand: Settings > Phone
<mpt> It's even editable. I don't know why.
<davmor2> mpt: thanks for that
<davmor2> brendand: now do you see why I asked :)
<mpt> davmor2, brendand: Questions like that can be answered by exploring my settings comparison survey. <https://workflowy.com/#/7a9f3f83-e108-e73d-9eff-3ef0113083dd>
<brendand> mpt, that's really weird. perhaps it's pre-filled somehow
<labsin> mpt: is there a list somewhere of all these wiki's
<mpt> labsin, yes. :-) <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings>
<brendand> mpt, i can't view that for some reason - is it public?
<davmor2> mpt: I just noticed it wasn't there and thought I would ask, I was pretty sure it would of been thought of. But the About page seems to be the right place was all :)
<mpt> brendand, works for me in an Incognito window.
<brendand> mpt, but you created it right? maybe it's a permissions issue?
<brendand> mpt, when i enter that specific url i just get redirected to a blank page
<mpt> brendand, that's why I tested it in an Incognito window, to rule out permissions issues.
<brendand> mpt, you don't get a login page when doing that though?
<mpt> Correct.
<labsin> mpt: can't open it too
<brendand> mpt, i'm forced to login
<mpt> odd
<mpt> I just unshared and reshared it
<labsin> I don't get something with the settings tho. Wasn't it the goal to scale all the apps from a phone layout through bigger screan to a window on the desktop to take full adventage of a convergence device? That's what it stays on the SystemSettings wiki.
<labsin> But fi the timeanddate is still just like how it's now. Is that going to change?
<mpt> labsin, I said "these settings, and their categories, will be shared across form factors whenever practical". I didn't say the design would be the same.
<labsin> ohw
<mpt> Sorry, maybe that's a bit unclear
<mpt> I was referring to the settings themselves, e.g. which background you choose, not the UI for choosing it
<labsin> I see
<mpt> If you want to see how a phone settings design would look on a PC, try Gnome 3.8, where (for example) the background chooser is a panel with a giant button. It's ridiculous.
<labsin> I do get that fi a horzontal layout is better on the desktop and that there should be less lists etc.
<mpt> Or (for example) the Privacy panel scrolls off the bottom of the screen despite having truckloads of empty space.
<labsin> mpt: totally right
<mpt> Because of the tiny screen, phone designs have shorter labels, and therefore more explanatory captions. They also have more scrolling and more separate screens, and therefore fewer tabs and navigation lists.
<labsin> mpt: idd, I hate to keep scrolling with the scroll wheel on a pc
<mpt> Right, it's faster than using scrollbar arrows, but still much slower than scrolling on a touchscreen.
<labsin> mpt: you'll also have to think about where the phone options would come when you dock the phone. Should some phone options still be accessible? and where would they go :)
<mpt> labsin, as in dock in a charger, or dock to a PC?
<labsin> as a pc
<mpt> true
<mpt> Ubuntu for Android is probably a starting point there
<labsin> I'll have to wait till 14.04 at least probably.
 * ogra_ would expect phone specific setting panels to show up in the sidestage if in desktop mode
<mpt> Hmm, I just tried that Workflowy URL in Epiphany and it gave me a login page too.
<mpt> That's annoying.
<davmor2> mpt: I get the login page on Workflowy
<steve_fi> heya, is there any major difference in functionality between the raring and quantal daily images?
<steve_fi> i.e. is there any functional reasoning behind switching to the raring ones?
<ogra_> steve_fi, development should happen on the development distro :)
<ogra_> note that raring will also only be a very temporary thing ... S will become the default dev release
<steve_fi> yeah, I kinda figured that was coming :)
<ogra_> in quantal nearly all packages came from PPAs ... in raring many are in the archive already ... for S it is expected that all of them come from the archive ...
<steve_fi> ah ok
<ogra_> same goes for the image builds ... they will slowly migrate over to the generic ubuntu image builders
<ogra_> (they are currently coming from a specific internal canonical builder)
<labsin> does anyone know if the sources in the gallery app in the core/ folder will become part of the sdk (like DataSources etc.)
<P3T3> Hi, can anybody help with this error "no suitable EGLConfig found" ?
<labsin> P3T3: you'll probably have to provide more info on that
<labsin> where, with what, while doing what?...
<P3T3> labsin, I know you need more details, I have problem with HP Touchpad, MWC demo boots, but daily finishes with blackscreen
<P3T3> my logcat http://pastebin.com/ir3Gdk1K talks about EGLConfig not loaded
<labsin> can't help with that. Sorry
<P3T3> labsin, nevermind ;-)
<ogra_> ARGH  !!!
<smartboyhw> !?
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you have any idea where build/envsetup.sh comes from ?
<ogra_> whoever wrote that should get sent a POSIX shell handbook
 * ogra_ cries
<ogra_> (/me actually had written something quite different than "sent a POSIX shell handbook" above ... but corrected that sentence since this is a family friendly channel)
<davmor2> ogra_: so on this galaxy S is there a way I can update the touch version without altering the kernel/drivers that the devs have fixed so nicely?
<ogra_> you can try ... no guarantees though
<ogra_> additional to the android bits the hw specific image contains the platform-api and libhybris parts ... if there were updates the ubuntu side needs you can be screwed
<ogra_> *additionally
<davmor2> ogra_: so it might be worth me taking my time to do my own port so I can update it on a regular basis then maybe?
<ogra_> well, you should make sure that the porter  of the hw image does regular updates if something in the two bzr branches change
<ogra_> s
<ogra_> rsalveti, !
<rsalveti> ogra_: hey!
<rsalveti> finally on :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti,  do you have any idea where build/envsetup.sh comes from ? this is a massive mess of bashisms  and will make it very hard to automate in a POSIX based environment
<ogra_> is that from us, CM or google ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: I believe from both, but changed by CM
<rsalveti> ogra_: do we need to change that?
<rsalveti> not something we're planning to package or include at the distro
<ogra_> well, i would prefer to use POSIX indeed , just looking through it ... its 1700+ lines though
<rsalveti> ogra_: not worthy investing your time there
<ogra_> rsalveti, the android builds use it on the livefs builder
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> don't we have bash available there?
<ogra_> i only did my tests in a terminal yet, doing them automated revealed alll the mess now
<rsalveti> ogra_: right
<ogra_> i think we even have bash in the chroots, not sure ... else we would have to make livecd-rootfs depend on bash (which is super ugly though)
<rsalveti> well, you can try to change that, but it's a huge work I'd guess, as the script is quite large (and not sure if we also have more than just that at the build system)
<ogra_> its the only thing we srouce atm
<ogra_> *source
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> and we'd need to get that accepted at CM upstream if possible later on
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/datengrab/phablet-android$ checkbashisms build/envsetup.sh.new 2>&1 |wc -l
<ogra_> 84
<ogra_> i'm down from 600 lines to 84 in 20min of work ... but these were all low hanging fruit
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> not sure i want to actually go on here :)
 * ogra_ still ponders
<rsalveti> ogra_: :-)
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti that is what we source, but there are certainly a lot more scripts inside build that are used
<sergiusens> after you lunch and brunch, anybody can make something get sourced
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> well, thats the point, you cant source it on a non bash env
<ogra_> s/on/in/
 * ogra_ votes that hardcoded bash scripts shouldnt use the .sh extension but be .broken instead :P
<ogra_> sergiusens, so i guess in your jenkins jobs you actually force bash as shell to make that work when autobuilding ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: yes... I just switched to bash on my workstation too since I got tired of mistakenly sourcing with zsh
<ogra_> well ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, we could of fixed it, but it was just too much... although it would probably make building a lot faster
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/datengrab/phablet-android$ for file in $(find build/ -name *.sh); do echo "############### $file #################";checkbashisms $file;done 2>&1|wc -l
<ogra_> 311
<ogra_> its about 300 changes ...
<ogra_> (in the build/ dir)
<ogra_> not sure there are other bits that get sourced from elsewhere though
<ogra_> the big majority is in envsetup.sh though
<ogra_> i doubt it will speed up much ... but it will make it wrk for automation easier and also support other shells
<wool> bom dia galera
<wool> tentei instalar o ubuntu phone em galaxy x e nao passa mais da tela do google,oq fazer?
<ogra_> english ?
<bfiller> oSoMoN: what's the easiest way to see what all the properties of QtWebKit.experimental are?
<oSoMoN> bfiller: I don’t know of any other way than to look at the code
<oSoMoN> bfiller: let me find an online reference to it
<oSoMoN> bfiller: http://code.metager.de/source/xref/WebKit/Source/WebKit2/UIProcess/API/qt/qquickwebview_p.h#255
<bfiller> oSoMoN: thanks!
<sturmflut> I got a brand new Nexus 7 tablet with build JOP40D and phablet-flash -b -l complains about "Unsupported device, autodetect fails device"
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~davidhackerdvm/session-manager/add_moto_config_files/+merge/157014 failed at i386 autolanding
<sergiusens> bfiller: if you want to checkout the raring build, check http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/using-phablet-tools-to-install-raring-image.html
<mhall119> tmoenicke: ping, I still have a keyboard bug
<tmoenicke> pong
<tmoenicke> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> tmoenicke: on my app, if there's a clickable widget below the OSK, pressing keys on the OSK will trigger the onClicked on the widget below
<mhall119> even if there's a Popups.Dialog over it, clicking elsewhere on the dialog doesn't cause the event to fall through, only clicking on the keyboard does
<tmoenicke> mhall119: which device is it?
<mhall119> nexus 7 (grouper)
<mhall119> hmmm, maybe it's not the keyboard....
<mhall119> well now this is weird
<pmcgowan> tmoenicke: are you talking about a fix for 1133705
<tmoenicke> pmcgowan: could be related. i have a package with the new keyboard soon which should fix this
<tmoenicke> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> tmoenicke: I think maybe we can rule out the keyboard for my issue.....
<mhall119> I'm getting a video of it
<tmoenicke> ok
<mhall119> it's uploading to U1 now, I'll share it once it's there
<pmcgowan> tmoenicke: let me know if you have a package for testing
<xnox> Hmmm a lot of folks are asking development questions about Qml on #ubuntu-app-devel
<xnox> are qml/ubuntu touch dev experts idle there?
<xnox> s/are/do/
<tmoenicke> pmcgowan: yep i will
<tmoenicke> mhall119: cool
<mhall119> tmoenicke: tl;dw is that touch events are falling through even my Popups.Dialog below a certain y value on my screen
<mhall119> which also happened to be under the OSK, which is why I thought it was an OSK bug
<waq> hello
<waq> any one there
<pmcgowan> xnox: not too many, I will ping some to join
<xnox> pmcgowan: thanks.
<mhall119> aquarius: U1 is making me grumpy :(
<xnox> pmcgowan: it is very low traffic =)
<waq> can any one tell that msi enjoy 10 plus support ubantu or not
<pmcgowan> waq: check the touch/devices wiki page
<waq> its not there
<genii-around> waq: Then it's not currently supported/ no one has ported it yet
<mhall119> pmcgowan: tmoenicke: can you see this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zk-u2hr4MM& ?
<tmoenicke> mhall119: it says it is currently unavailable
<mhall119> ok, must still be processing it or something
<pmcgowan> I can see it
<mpt> Just completed initial design for "Location" settings: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Location#Phone
<tmoenicke> mhall119: was the keyboard up before and you dismissed it?
<mhall119> tmoenicke: no
<pmcgowan> mhall119: what are you displaying there, an app you wrote?
<tmoenicke> mhall119: would it be possible you extract some code that demonstrates the issue and email it to me or put it on a bugreport?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: yeah, it's my uReadIt app I've been building
<mhall119> tmoenicke: you can run the whole app: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/uReadIt
<tmoenicke> mhall119: ok cool, thx
<tmoenicke> mhall119: i will have a look later on
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> bzoltan1: you might also want to look at http://youtu.be/2zk-u2hr4MM
<zsombi> mhall119: I checked that, it is the InverseMouseArea that got screwed with Qt5.0.1... we have a bug logged for that
<robru> gusch, we're going to need more tests in lp:camera-app... it only has one, and no autopilot tests either
<mhall119> ah, thanks zsombi
<gusch> nerochiaro: ^
<gusch> nerochiaro: see comment from robu
<nerochiaro> gusch: it's a good point
<robru> nerochiaro, gusch : also, what is the deal with cameraplugin-fake? I thought it was needed for camera-app to run on non-ARM
<gusch> robru: for one it was the first and easy plugin
<gusch> robru: second - it's handy for testing
<gusch> robru: and third, it works, even if there is no webcam
<nerochiaro> gusch: in fact with a real webcam and no fake plugin, camera app has issues
<nerochiaro> gusch: at least it had for oSoMoN, i don't have a camera to try
<robru> gusch, I am getting exactly the same runtime error with or without cameraplugin-fake installed
<gusch> robru: then it's rather a Qt bug
<robru> nerochiaro, gusch : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5692720/
<robru> gusch, so where should I file the bug
<robru> ?
<gusch> robru: i'll try to reproduce that bug - are you on raring?
<robru> gusch, yes, raring, 64bit.
<gusch> robru: ok - so same as me
<robru> gusch, easiest way to try is just 'bzr branch lp:~robru/camera-app/packaging' and then 'bzr bd' and it should build ok (well, you'll see a failure to sign the package, but that's fine). then install the deb and try to run it.
<pmcgowan> tmoenicke: that was known issue with inverse mouse area
<pmcgowan> in qt 5
<tmoenicke> ah ok, good!
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  zsombi was faster :)
<mpt> awe, hi, I'm designing settings for cellular connections. As I understand it, turning off 3G increases battery life, at the expense of data speed. Is there a similar tradeoff for 4G?
<mpt> And does it make sense to have 4G turned off and 3G turned on, or vice versa? Or should they be toggled together?
 * mpt goes looking up what an "APN" is
<mpt> All hail Wikipedia
<ogra_> heh
<gusch> robru: I get that error with "bzr bd" https://pastebin.canonical.com/88783/
<robru> gusch, great, so how do we fix it? ;-)
<sturmflut> I got a brand new Nexus 7 with firmware build JOP40D and phable-flash complains about "Unsupported device, autodetect fails device"
<gusch> robru: can I disable the signing (like -us -uc for dpgk-buildpackage ?)
<robru> gusch, no, that failure is simply a matter that you do not have my private gpg key for signing the package
<robru> gusch, the debs are built, you can ignore that error and install the packages
<gusch> robru: ah - ok
<robru> gusch, so now just 'sudo dpkg -i ../build-area/*deb' and then try to run camera-app
<gusch> mc
<gusch> ups wrong window ...
<gusch> robru: works for me - camera runs without problems
<robru> gusch, so what could possibly be going wrong? can you read the error message and make any sense of it?
<robru> gusch, my impression from the error message that I got is that Qt was giving some indication that incorrect API calls were being made. is it possible that we have different versions of Qt installed?
<gusch> robru: my best guess is a missmatch of versions (I'd guess qtmultimedia lib)
<robru> gusch, so tell me what version you have and I will compare
<gusch> robru: hmm - debian packages ...
<gusch> robru: how do I do that best way?
<robru> gusch, try 'apt-cache policy pkgname'
<robru> gusch so I did 'apt-cache policy qtmult.*' and it showed a bunch of packages and their version numbers.
<jP_wanN> hello
<gusch> robru: Installed: 5.0.1-0ubuntu6
<robru> gusch, that looks the same for me...
<jP_wanN> anyone here who has downloaded the phablet sources?
<ogra_> several
<rsalveti> sergiusens: what was the issue regarding the failure at the i386 landing job?
<sergiusens> which ones?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~davidhackerdvm/session-manager/add_moto_config_files/+merge/157014
<jP_wanN> In the porting guide I read the following:
<jP_wanN> The phablet-dev-bootstrap command will automatically use the repo tool with the Ubuntu Touch Preview custom manifest to download all the git repositories and needed data. Be aware that this step takes a long time and requires at least 15GB (plus 2-3GB for the binary output).
<rsalveti> just for raring
<sergiusens> rsalveti: network gpg
<sergiusens> key add
<jP_wanN> does this mean, that I'll have to download 15GB? o.O
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, saw that at the log but was surprised by the error
<ogra_> jP_wanN, yes
<rsalveti> sergiusens: but cool, thanks for fixing it
<jP_wanN> okay thanks
<ogra_> there is a way to avoid it if you have a local copy of cyanognmod sourcces
<buxtor> help, i wanna restore my Nexus 7
<ogra_> (since then you already have downloaded more than 15G)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: so we need to talk about network manager... it's not a link issue
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, let me reflash raring here
<ogra_> sergiusens, heh, gnome-keyring ?
<ogra_> i suspect we need to find a replacement for it at some point
<sergiusens> ogra_: nope, add-apt-key or whatever the command was called)
<ogra_> ah
<sergiusens> ogra_: sometimes fails
<ogra_> any error msg ?
<robru> gusch, i just realized that I have a ton of beta PPAs enabled, so i will try to disable some and see if I can't make camera-app work
<gusch> robru: ok
<aquarius> mhall119, pong
<sergiusens> ogra_: sorry, missed your Q
<sergiusens> ogra_: gpgkeys: key 5E51A24C not found on keyserver
<sergiusens> ogra_: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/session-manager-raring-i386-autolanding/6/console
<ogra_> oh
 * ogra_ didnt get that this was on jenkins
<sergiusens> ogra_: happens on my workstation every now and then too
<sergiusens> ogra_: but IS also limits the amount of reqs/s we can make, so it could've been that too
<cyphermox> sergiusens, rsalveti, did you guys review my patches for bluetooth on the nexus 4?
<ogra_> do you actually use add-apt-repository or something self scripted ?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: I looked at them, but I don't have that device to test so I left for rsalveti
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sorry, not yet, can test it today
<cyphermox> OK
<sergiusens> ogra_: self scripted, need to support private PPAs
<cyphermox> Ok, was just checking
<ogra_> sergiusens, og, private too !
<ogra_> *oh even
<mhall119> aquarius: pong?
<aquarius> mhall119, you were annoyed with u1 while I was on the phone in meeting 3 :)
<mhall119> aquarius: it got stuck trying to upload a .webm video I was trying to share
<aquarius> mhall119, :(
<aquarius> mhall119, did it work now?
<mhall119> aquarius: seems to have
<mhall119> I gave up and uploaded it to youtube instead
<aquarius> mhall119, sorry. :(
<mhall119> don't worry, I just like to complain
<sturmflut> Okay, I found the problem: My new Nexus 7 from the store didn't have the latest firmware installed. It was on JOP40D instead of JDQ39, and phablet-flash only works with JDQ39.
<mhall119> in fact, that's what the video was, me complaining about an SDK bug
<mhall119> Does anybody know if there a way to set the MainView header text without using Tabs or PageStack?
<robru> mhall119, sorry, dunno. I think the easiest thing is to just "use tabs" but only have one tab.
<robru> (that's what friends-app is currently doing)
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> I'm trying to update the currency converter tutorial, want to keep it as close to how it was as I can
<mhall119> but now MainView is putting the header there all the time
<t1mp> mhall119: which version of the UITK are you using? The latest version (0.1.40) should hide the header when no title is set.
<t1mp> mhall119: in raring universe it has an older version, but in the PPA version (see https://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ - (1)) it is 0.1.40
<mhall119> t1mp: let me check
<awe> rsalveti, ofono-raring MR fixed; I'm downloading the latest daily, and will give it a quick run through it's paces...
<sergiusens> awe: nice
<rsalveti> awe: cool, were you able to test with quantal as well?
<awe> rsalveti, that's what I'm about to do
<rsalveti> awe: cool
<awe> the hfp thing turns out to be the new hands-free-profile
<awe> they built as a pseudo-driver
<awe> and phonesim depends on it
<awe> so I jiggered the Makefile.am to build it
<awe> I'd disabled a bunch of drivers/plugins with if !RILMODEM
<awe> that said, we're still disabling bluetooth & dundee
<awe> will leave those lovely treats for cyphermox.  ;D
<rsalveti> awe: right, that's fine, step by step :_)
 * ogra_ wonders if it is his browser or if the CSS on https://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ is actually gone 
<seb128> ogra_, your browser (works here)
<ogra_> hmm, works again ... yeah, i blame my browser
<sergiusens> ogra_: ogra_ seb128 fails for me too, so it may be a balancer issue?
<ogra_> bzoltan1,  mhall119, so do we actually have any story for packaging our apps from the SDK ?
<rsalveti> works fine here
<sergiusens> rsalveti: doesn't for me :-/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: firefox?
<ogra_> sergiusens, chromium ?
 * ogra_ just noticed a little new icon in his URL bar
<rsalveti> yeah, chromium didn't like it
<ogra_> hah !
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, works in FF, fails in chromium
<ogra_> "this web page contains insecure content, load it anyway [Yes/No]"
<rsalveti> the developer just tested with firefox :-)
<ogra_> if FF would be any usable on arm i would use it
<sergiusens> ah the police badge from simcity
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> allowing it gets me a broken "https lock" but loads the CSS
<cyphermox> awe: what's up with hfp?
<awe> ah, I'm porting our ofono code to raring, and for now I've disabled the bluetooth and dundee options
<awe> so if/when you start playing with handsfree, you'll need to sort it out...
<cyphermox> yeah
<pmcgowan> ogra_: packaging support is on the plan
<cyphermox> I'm right there now
<awe> I think the hfp code was also based on bluez5
<cyphermox> why does bluetooth need to be disabled?
<cyphermox> oh ok
<awe> build issues...
<cyphermox> then that's probably "fine"
<cyphermox> ok
<ogra_> pmcgowan, doe we have a blueprint ? i would like to end the discussion on the ML with something fruitful where people can drop ideas
<awe> yea, just giving you a heads-up
<cyphermox> I'll grab and build the code on my n7 then :)
<awe> I'm really not doing any work on the BT bits right now, and this is blocking further SIM/GPRS work
<pmcgowan> ogra_: let me check the thread, will check also on blueprint
<cyphermox> awe: sure, no problem, it's the right thing to do
<awe> fyi, this is how we built ofono on the quantal images as well; temporary solution only
<awe> cool, thanks
<jhodapp> rsalveti, any idea what device the native_window_api_connect() call is trying to connect to on the Android side? I'm getting this when trying to use a SurfaceTextureClient instance: "E/MediaCodec( 1802): native_window_api_connect returned an error: No such device (-19)"
<sturmflut> Are the instructions on http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/ still correct? I tried the CurrencyConverter example on Raring Ringtail and the code fails because "import Ubuntu.Components 0.1" doesn't seem to work. Also the package providing /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/ , qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin, is not mentioned in the tutorial.
<rsalveti> jhodapp: not sure
<rsalveti> jhodapp: this is the same error you had with the test based app, right?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, no it's different now, though similar
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I think it's erroring at a very similar point though
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I was getting errno -22
<jhodapp> rsalveti, since I hadn't set up a proper surface
<dhacker29> hello all
<rsalveti> jhodapp: http://androidxref.com/4.2.2_r1/xref/system/core/include/system/window.h#797
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ah you found where it is, I was just looking for that
<rsalveti> jhodapp: http://androidxref.com/4.2.2_r1/xref/frameworks/av/media/libstagefright/MediaCodec.cpp#1496
<rsalveti> jhodapp: so you can only have one api connected at a surface at a time
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah saw the line in MediaCodec...was hunting for native_window_api_connect()
<jhodapp> rsalveti, oh interesting...so I've stopped ubuntu-session for this test...I wonder what other API might be connected
<rsalveti> jhodapp: need to find what is -19
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ENODEV
<jhodapp> no such device
<jhodapp> rsalveti, that's why I'm wondering if it's trying to connect to a framebuffer device or something
<rsalveti> http://androidxref.com/4.2.2_r1/xref/frameworks/native/libs/gui/SurfaceTextureClient.cpp#connect
<rsalveti> jhodapp: that's weird
<rsalveti> in theory the surface client is already connected with surfaceflinger
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I've created the GL surface in my test program and wrapped it in an android::SurfaceTexture
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right
<jhodapp> rsalveti, then it gets passed to the SurfaceTextureClient
<rsalveti> jhodapp: maybe it's missing some sort of setup to tell it to use sf
<rsalveti> not sure
<rsalveti> as this connect is not necessarily special
<rsalveti> for the media type
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah
<jhodapp> rsalveti, it's interesting that even the Android test player that uses MediaCodec doesn't work on our setup
<rsalveti> jhodapp: but the -22 is kind of different, but still, that would probably be related with a broken code
<jhodapp> rsalveti, right
<rsalveti> which I'm not sure if it's the case as well, as I expect it to just work
<dhacker29> rsalveti is this what you were looking for in the MR?
<rsalveti> but your enodev is more interesting
<dhacker29> # override defaults by sourcing /etc/ubuntu-session.d/$device.conf
<dhacker29> # or counterpart in android file system if the config is not in session-manager yet
<dhacker29> [ -e /etc/ubuntu-session.d/$device.conf ] && . /etc/ubuntu-session.d/$device.conf ||
<dhacker29> [ -e /system/etc/ubuntu-session.d/$device.conf ] && . /system/etc/ubuntu-session.d/$device.conf
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, it comes from the MediaCodec::configure() call
<ogra_> dhacker29, ++
<rsalveti> dhacker29: yup
<dhacker29> OK I will push it up
<ogra_> though really remove the ||
<rsalveti> dhacker29: thanks
<rsalveti> ogra_: without || it'd override the system config
<dhacker29> Well he wanted to make sure that if it was in session-manager we not use the device version
<ogra_> else a porter wont be able to override
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats what it should
<rsalveti> I prefer to avoid overrides
<ogra_> did you see my last comment in the MP ?
<rsalveti> nops, lemme see
<ogra_> the first one is already an override
<ogra_> its a chain
<ogra_> so that the porter can still put something in place ...
<awe> rsalveti, ofono-raring MR is all set.  Just finished testing...and added a comment to the MR
<rsalveti> awe: cool
<ogra_> rsalveti, or do you actually test each of the merges you make on the actual device to be sure they work as desired ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but I think we should avoid allowing overrides , and instead just provide a way for the porter to provide the right file via the android image
<ogra_> it gives the porters some flexibility in case a value in our zip is wrong
<ogra_> rsalveti, and that you will reach by remooving the files from /etc/ubuntu-session.d/
<rsalveti> but it'd make it behave differently depending on the android image used, for example
<ogra_> and have porters put them into their images in /system/etc/ubuntu-session.d/$device.conf
<rsalveti> and people would not necessarily contribute the fixes back to us
<ogra_> they would with the android merge
<rsalveti> ogra_: android merge?
<ogra_> rsalveti,  dont we plan to merge their git stuff into phablet.u.c ?
<ogra_> i thought that was what the gerrit instance was for
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but I thought we'd still prefer such files to be part of the ubuntu side
<rsalveti> we could then merge such changes and have 2 files with the same settings
<rsalveti> and the android one would take priority
<ogra_> then we can drop ours
<ogra_> yeah, which is good
<rsalveti> that's why I'm ok about extending to look somewhere else, but not replacing the original
<ogra_> eventually the porters should care for the HW side themselves
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> your call
<rsalveti> I just want to avoid having two places to maintain files :-)
<ogra_> well, if the HW package ships that file we can drop it ... and i would assume to porter to know better if the values are coreect
<ogra_> *correct
<rsalveti> ogra_: right
<rsalveti> ogra_: dhacker29: ok then, let's merge without the || and see later what happens
<ogra_> but really, your call :) i wont complain (but also wont agree) if you do it with the ||
<rsalveti> that's fine, we'll probably change it later on again, once we finish the container flip investigation and android image simplification
<ogra_> (i dont think its overly important in the end :) )
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> right, the container flip might change everything
<awe> keyword *might*
<rsalveti> yup
<ogra_> heh
<awe> wow, timing
<awe> ;)
<awe> ogra_, if you want to come to Boston a week before the Sprint, my band's playing!  ;)-
<ogra_> awe, oh ! new band ?!?!!!
<awe> ( old band )
<awe> ( me, bfiller, ... )
<ogra_> geez !
<awe> Been looking for a place to play some guitar in Oakland too...  maybe we'll find an open mic night somewhere, as the hotel wasn't super music friendly last time.
<rsalveti> awe: you should play at the sprint
<ogra_> awe, couldnt you have told me last week ?
<ogra_> my flight is booked :(((
<awe> yea, kinda last minute
<awe> rsalveti, been trying to figure out some way to play at the Sprint.  We'll see.
<ogra_> i'll be in NY/Boston/Maine end of the year i think ...  if you could play again then :)
<rsalveti> awe: that would be awesome
<awe> ogra_, keep me posted on your dates
<awe> I have good friends in Portland, ME that I'm overdue seeing.
<ogra_> will do, nothing is fixed yet
<ogra_> i'm going to the annual LTSP lobster thingie in maine and was planning to actually fly in to NY and then drive up the coast
<dhacker29> Merge proposal updated https://code.launchpad.net/~davidhackerdvm/session-manager/ubuntu-session-update/+merge/157013
<awe> ogra_, sounds like a good time!
<ogra_> :)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, do you know where in the source (I assume it's part of SurfaceFlinger
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ISurfaceTexture.cpp connect() connects to?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, meaning where's the other end of the proxied connect call?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: not sure, probably surface flinger itself
<rsalveti> tvoss might know better
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah that's what I'm thinking...I'll email him
<sergiusens> rsalveti: do I get a webapi for phablet.c.c ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sorry, for what exactly?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I can breakfast now, but I default to 'github' as the remote, I want to check if phablet-10.1 is in phablet.c.c for the repo to set the remote to phablet
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, don't think so, I believe it's just a plain gitweb
<rsalveti> sergiusens: do you have that with github?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, did a little research... I could resort to beautiful soup or hand crafted regexes
<sergiusens> the former is more _polished_ while the latter adds no deps
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, might be easier with beautiful soup, but I believe we don't need much though
<rsalveti> sergiusens: do you only want to check if the repo is available at p.u.c?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: or do you want brunch to download from CM if not available at phablet.u.c?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'm already breakfasting from CM ;-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: what I need to know is if not only the repo, but the phablet-10.1 branch is available
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, and if not check from CM
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yup
<sergiusens> rsalveti: don't worry, I'll craft some filters :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: alright, looking forward to see the implementation :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: because we need to solve 2 issues, probably solved by the same solution
<sergiusens> rsalveti: what's the other?
<rsalveti> one is downloading just what is needed from phablet.u.c when bootstraping the repos for a device
<rsalveti> and the other is allowing people to download the extra repos automatically from CM
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I can already do the latter, just did it for the n7000, but I never check phablet.c.c ... which is what I want to do now
<rsalveti> the second is useful at least to fetch the repos to customize locally
<rsalveti> but not for auto bootstrap/build
<sergiusens> rsalveti: if I read correctly, I think I solved both issues... just needs this prior check on phablet.c.c
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we might want to warn the user as well that the repos are coming from the original CM
<rsalveti> so he knows that brunch will probably fail :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well, breakfast tells you that already... we can do something more _warningful_ if required
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, I think we should add a bit more warnings :-)
<rsalveti> just so people knows it's not supported at al
<rsalveti> all
<mhall119> ogra_`: right now there's no packaging in the templates or packaging option in QtCretor
<ogra_`> mhall119, that i'm aware of :)
<singpolyma> What's the reccomended way to test Ubuntu Touch apps while developing?  Is there a simulator?
<mhall119> ogra_`: the default is currently debian packaging, we're doing it manually right now, it can probably be mostly automated with either the template & QtCreator or with something like pkgme
<boiko> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/phone-app/revert_conversation_fixes/+merge/157966
<mhall119> ogra_`: aquarius's team was investigating the scalability of our current method of packaging and deploying, compared to other ways of doing so
<bfiller> boiko: I'll take a look
<boiko> bfiller: thanks
<ogra_`> mhall119, i'm aware of that too ...
<boiko> bfiller: I have na appointment now, but I can come back later if there is any problem with the MR
<bfiller> boiko: sounds good, thanks
<ogra_`> mhall119, i was just wondering (based on todays mail thread) if there were already some high level plans for how it will look to the dev etc
<mhall119> ogra_`: I don't think so, no
<ogra_`> even debian packaging should be easy to integrate (and i belive we will stay with a simplyfied kind of dpkg in the end)
<ogra_`> i think it would be good to have a spec for that to gather developer input at the next vUDS
<RobbyF> anything interesting today?
<mhall119> ogra_`: I believe aquarius's team is preparing exactly that
<ogra_`> k
<RobbyF> I like how calculator keeps last calculation in history
 * sergiusens hates it when github starts returning 403s
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-10
<sergiusens> rsalveti: seems I can't test my stuff with github for a bit: "message": "API Rate Limit Exceeded for 190.17.x.x"
<rsalveti> sergiusens: lol
<rsalveti> sergiusens: let me know if I can help
<rsalveti> I also got a vpn (hidemyass.com)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ah, if I auth I get more reqs :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
 * sergiusens tries to remember his github password
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I am now Unauthorized instead of Forbidden :-P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: haha
<rsalveti> now they know it's you
<sergiusens> rsalveti: need to fill in the forgot password form again :-/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: isn't it the one you use for you blog as well?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ssh keys and web login passwords are different
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: to add up to the issues, I stopped paying my ieee subscription and my email relay has been shutdown it seems :-P
<rsalveti> blogs at github is kind of new to me :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hahah
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it's not a blog as in _today_'s terms, it's a satic blog
<sergiusens> rsalveti: http://nikola.ralsina.com.ar/
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I just commit the output to github pages: http://pages.github.com/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
<Sahir> hi every one
<Sahir> i need help and advice
<Sahir> i am ubuntu fan, and i would like to be ubuntu developer, but i don't know how and where to start
<Sahir> any syggestion , ideas from the experties here, i know that's always the first step is the hardest step, that's why i came here
<bef0rd_> do you have any previous knowledge about development or programming
<bef0rd_> Sahir ^
<Sahir> yes
<bef0rd_> what languages
<Sahir> english,and arabic
<bef0rd_> er, programming languages
<Sahir> i know c++, littile of java
<bef0rd_> I would say that python is preffered in Ubuntu Desktop, now in Ubuntu Touch apps, QML and Javascript should be enough, some c++ will help
<bef0rd_> you can also use QML on the desktop though
<Sahir> i c
<bef0rd_> search que Ubuntu SDK guides
<Sahir> ok, that sounds good
<bef0rd_> and follow them, create the sample app and go from there
<Sahir> thanks
<Sahir> :)
<bef0rd_> no problem
<sergiusens> rsalveti: still here?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup
<sergiusens> rsalveti: awesome, I just had some dinner and going to send in some patches (very minor) that I did when my github thing died
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we need to rebase the nm mr
<rsalveti> sergiusens: and the current mr fails to build for me
<rsalveti> network-manager-packaging/debian/patches/series:git_machine_id_duid_gen_1d14d17.patch
<rsalveti> which is not there
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/ubuntu.raring
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cyphermox_ pushed a new version at raring a few hours ago
<rsalveti> sergiusens: mind updating the mr?
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-extras/network-manager-packaging/+merge/155388
<rsalveti> I'm finally able to check and test all the pending mrs as I got my internet back :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that's an easy one, will push
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it's 4
<sergiusens> rsalveti: :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, just got them
<rsalveti> sergiusens: all pushed
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok, just checked and github api is allowing me to use it again... one more step and everything breakfast will work
<sergiusens> rsalveti: but that's a tomorrow task :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
<sergiusens> going to zZzZz now
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I manually merged latest nm and I'm testing it here
<rsalveti> should update or create a new mr later today for you to test tomorrow
<sergiusens> rsalveti: awesome, I might make some tea and stay a little longer :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: don't worry too much, will take a few to build
<zsombi> robru: ping
<lotuspsychje> any ubuntu tablets being sold yet?
<madeu> if you install ubuntu touch, will it remove the android os
<madeu> if no, then is there any way to remove android before adding linux
<madeu> My phone is underpowered so any solution to that?
<lenios> madeu, it will remove android
<madeu> ok thanks
<madeu> lenios was very helpful
<madeu> Bye, guys
<Rhonda> Hi. I wonder, is the ubuntu mobile OS compatible with the google app store, or wouldn't that work?
<Rhonda> And are devices already available?
<nik90> Rhonda: Ubuntu Mobile OS is *not* compatible with google app store. You cannot run android apps on ubuntu.
<nik90> Rhonda: However there are many community apps which are in development which port some of the famous android apps over to ubuntu touch.
<ogra_`> Rhonda, we only use the kernel, driver and HAL layer of android,  above that it is a normal ubuntu rootfs
<ogra_`> there is no java at all in the default install
<ogra_`> (i assume someone could write a dalvik emulator to make it work thouogh)
<Rhonda> Is there some gps/geocaching app available already? :)
<Namidairo> i don't even think gps even works on most of the builds
<ogra_`> nope, at least not beyond what you could quickly port from maemo or so :)
<Rhonda> too bad
<ogra_`> and the platform API is still lacking in the sensors area
<Rhonda> Guess that would be an interesting market enabler.
<ogra_`> but its planned to have such stuff indeed :)
<ogra_`> UTouch is still young ...
<ogra_`> (it looks farm more mature than it is though :) )
<ogra_`> *far
<Namidairo> it still has that tentative release date of october does it not
<ogra_`> it does
<Rhonda> I know I know, wasn't meant to badmouth or such. :)
 * ogra_` didnt read it as badmouthing :)
<Rhonda> The ellipsis made it sound a bit, just stating.
<Rhonda> Alright, if I would get me a nexus, would there be a way to have the images stored on my laptop, and switch between android and utouch every now and then?
<ogra_`> october is the estimated date for a basic phone release whith the handfull of core apps currently in development ... focus is to run on a dual core A9 with 512M ...
<ogra_`> high end phoness and extra features will happen for 14.04
<ogra_`> yeah, you can flash back and forth as you like
<Rhonda> Including user data without any troubles to lose something, I hope. :)
<ogra_`> not yet :)
<Namidairo> if you backup properly...
<ogra_`> right
<Namidairo> but that is an extensive process
<ogra_`> well, android is cloud centric enough to not lose anything if you use all the google stuff
<Rhonda> The nexus 4, 7 and 10 are tablets, only the galaxy is a mobile phone, right?
<ogra_`> on the ubuntu side you would have to backup the /home/phablet dir
<ogra_`> nexus4 is a phone
 * Rhonda . o O ( sorry for that dumb question, I don't have any smartphone yet and am a DAU when it comes to hardware … )
<ogra_`> aa pretty high end one
<Namidairo> no smartphone in this age?
<Namidairo> owch.
<Rhonda> Got me a samsung outdoor mobile phone two years ago, but that was the biggest waste of money I've done so far. :)
<ogra_`> (the nexus4 HW is easily worth twice the amount you pay for it, if you consider a smartphone, get an n4)
<Rhonda> Was looking for something sustainable with a little kid, that was the reason to choose it.
<ogra_`> (i.e. the same device from samsung or HTC will cost you double)
<Namidairo> yeah the price is very good
<Namidairo> the only thing I don't like about it is the lack of usb host
<Rhonda> Some shop you can encourage to use, I see it for 430,- EUR on amazon. :)
 * ogra_` doesnt like that the case breaks so easily ... you have to treat it like your precious :)
<Rhonda> uh oh, that might outrule it in my environment.
<ogra_`> making everything glass is shiny and feels really good in your hand ...
<ogra_`> but you have to be sooo careful
<Namidairo> I've scuffed my galaxy nexus in a couple places
<Namidairo> if I did that with the nexus 4 it would probably shatter
<Rhonda> So the galaxy is tougher?
 * ogra_` has a "phone sock" for his ... 
<ogra_`> Rhonda, it doesnt have as much glass ...
<ogra_`> the n4 has glass on the back as well
<Namidairo> there are a multitude of phones under the samsung "galaxy" brand
<Namidairo> like, alot.
<Namidairo> look at this list and weep
<Namidairo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy
<Rhonda> About the battery life time, what would you rather suggest?
<Namidairo> i know the galaxy nexus has pretty crap battery life
<ogra_`> well, we dont have working 3G networking yet (only GSM for calls/SMS and wlan for network) ... so the battery life currently fells like its endless :)
<ogra_`> that will change massively once 3G works
<ogra_`> i'm using an old galaxy S2 for development, it easily survives a full week of daily playing around with no charging currently ...
<ogra_`> using it with android and 3G networking it survives 2 days in max
<ogra_`> given that we use android at the bottom layer i would expect that in the end we have similar battery life
<ogra_`> once all the bits work etc
<Namidairo> is there anything stopping an app from just keeping a wakelock and draining the battery like theres no tomorrow?
<ZDmitry> clear
<nik90> ogra_`: damn I wish there was an image for the s3 international :(
<ogra_`> still none ?
<ogra_`> i thougght people are actively working on it
<nik90> ogra_`: there was some1 working on it...but now in the wiki, it shows nobody working on it
<mlankhorst> I see a raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip, does it work yet or is quantal still recommended?
<ogra_`> mlankhorst, it "kind of" works :)
<ogra_`> its not ready to replace the quantal one yet
<mlankhorst> nexus 7, no need to make phone calls or anything as long as wireless touch and display works I suppose
<ogra_`> basic functions are there (you get the shell) ... so for testing graphics stuff which i assume you want, it shoudl work
<mlankhorst> yeah
<ogra_`> apps are not all working yet and there are bits and pieces missing ...
<ogra_`> we'll only fully switch once the image is equally good
<mlankhorst> and then it's time to move to s again :P
<ogra_`> yeah
 * ogra_` would really have liked to skip R 
<smartboyhw> ogra_`, people would have liked to skip S even:P
<ogra_`> well, we need to work inside the distro at some point
<ogra_`> so S is fine
<ogra_`> R is just to early ... since not everything could go in
<chon> Hi
<sergiusens> mlankhorst: networking (all types) don't work on the raring build
<ogra_> sneaker network does if you use an OTG cable and USB stick ;)
<ogra_> though the throughput speed is limited :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: speaking of limited throughput, did you solve that problem with the chromebook?
<ogra_> which one ? i dont have any
<ogra_> (i think i claimed that before)
<ogra_> the only issues i have with my chromebook is that unity tells me it is fully supported but it doesnt actually seem to be accelerated at all ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, but before that you mentioned otherwise when I told you that I could download our images at 3MBps on my workstation, but at 100KBps on the chromebook ...
<ogra_> on a lower level the device just works as i expect
<ogra_> well, i have a 2M line here ... so i can hardly compare ... but transferring files in my LAN shows no issues
<sergiusens> I'll have to dig in deeper then
<ogra_> what kernel do you use ?
<ogra_> i didnt touch it at all here
<sergiusens> ogra_: IIRC I'm using an ubuntu one, let me check
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> might be an U1 screwup
<ogra_> i definitely didnt get good throughput from it alst time i tired
 * ogra_ blames aquarius 
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, I'm using linux-image-3.4.0-5-chromebook
<Quintasan> ogra_: As I expected, upgrading the hybris bzr stuff helped
<sergiusens> ogra_: just got your pun :-P
<ogra_> Quintasan, yay
<Quintasan> too bad most of the fuctions are placeholders
<Quintasan> but it works quite good
<Quintasan> I wonder if hw acceleration is present
<popey> bug 1129061 # wondering if this is a virtualbox upstream bug..
<ubot5> bug 1129061 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Applications fail to render under VirtualBox" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1129061
<popey> qmlscene just renders a black box
<mhall119> because virtualbox doesn't support OpenGL ES
<mhall119> The Clinic is Open!
<popey> Hmm..
<christina> popey, hello
 * mhall119 is also in a meeting
<popey> hi christina
<mhall119> hello christina
<popey> christina: you been testing out apps on the phone?
<christina> hey mhall119
<christina> popey, we got the apps on the device and been playing around with them
<popey> excellent
<mhall119> so the device images have a new QML shell that lets you see and run any installed SDK app
<mhall119> also ^^ about getting clock, calculator and calendar in the default images
<mhall119> popey and I are also planning on opening a "beyond core" apps PPA, to collect the 3rd party apps being developed into a single PPA
<mhall119> popey: the resistor calculator is packaged now, so that's an easy one to target for that PPA
<popey> great. we need a better name than "non-core" and I don't like "extras" because it clashes with the desktop extras ppa
<popey> without wishing to bikeshed it, a name would be useful
<mhall119> cool-apps :)
<ogra_> "community"
<popey> meaning core ones are uncool? ☻
<popey> "other" ☻
<mhall119> ogra_: well core-apps are written by the community
<mhall119> so that might be confusing
<mhall119> more-apps?
<popey> http://thesaurus.com/browse/extra
<popey> "optional" ?
<mhall119> cheating
<mhall119> :)
<popey> "beyond"
<mhall119> any app developers around that want to weight in on this?
<popey> in addition I'd love to see some video tutorials for getting started with qml..
<popey> like video versions of your blog posts
<mhall119> good idea, we just need somebody with a good recording voice...
<mhall119> speaking of, I need to write tomorrow's post sometime today
<mhall119> doing a blog-a-day is harder than it sounds
<sergiusens> popey: app-bazaar
<mhall119> we don't want to imply that it's a market or store, we have one of those and a PPA isn't it
<mhall119> app-playground maybe?
<mhall119> app-potluck
<ogra_> app-kindergarden ?
<mhall119> app-hippie-commune
<sergiusens> well it's a freemarket
<mhall119> not really, it's a curated PPA where everything is free
<ogra_> app-pool ?
<ogra_> (bring your own bikini)
<mhall119> mankini
<ogra_> ++
<mhall119> no ++
<ogra_> heh
<popey> mhall119: I'll happily convert your blog posts to videos if you like
<mhall119> popey: it might work better with a simpler app
<popey> sure, initially I agree
<mhall119> like the currency converter, once we finish updating the text version to use the new SDK
<mhall119> oh, we should be getting updated API docs soon, for version 0.1.40 of the SDK components
<popey> ckpringle: speaking of videos, you might want to record future videos using the camera app on the iphone rather than vine, and then upload to youtube, it gets wider coverage and is less freedom hating than vine ㋛
<popey> e.g. i can't play the vine videos in chromium at all so I just see big boxes with no content
<mhall119> vine?
<nik90> youtube is the best way to showcase videos..
<nik90> mhall119: I think it is a video recording app for iphone
<popey> yeah, a proprietary video camera app / editor and host
<mhall119> oh, ckpringle, I never did get a +1 or -1 on using the icons from the qml shell for the core apps
<mhall119> can I get that today?
<ckpringle> popey: lol ...
<popey> the "USP" is that you can only publish 6 second videos
<ckpringle> mhall119: they seem to be on the build already so I think that is fine for now, it is temporary
<mhall119> ckpringle: I would need to copy them into the core-apps branches, so they become part of their .deb package
<mhall119> is that okay?
<nik90> mhall119, popey: renato submitted a MP with a basic autopilot test for clock app..however in order to run the tests, I need autopilot package which is currently only for quantal and raring..whom do I contact to get it for precise?
<mhall119> balloons
<nik90> oh yeah. I will do that
<mhall119> maybe thomi, but I don't know if he's still doing autopilot stuff
<mhall119> balloons will at least know who to poke about it
<popey> nik90: https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<mhall119> nik90: you need precise packages?
<popey> there's a ppa with a precise build of autopilot
<nik90> mhall119: yeah i am using precise for clock app development..my production laptop
<nik90> renato asked me to use https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/tools ppa where the autopilot was only for q and r
<mhall119> nik90: raring is so nice, you should upgrade :)
<popey> I disagree. I am keen for people to develop on 12.04
<mhall119> raring is still nice :)
<nik90> mhall119: I have 15 ppa on my system :P... the upgrade might not go that smooth
<popey> nik90: give that ppa a go, and let me know if it works
<popey> also..
<popey> alan@deep-thought:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ ls -l *.list | wc -l
<popey> 76
<popey> :D
<nik90> popey: holy shit...that many ppa
<popey> I should have a clean out
<mhall119> 24
<nik90> so when u guys go over to the newer release..do you upgrade or clean install?
<mhall119> upgrade, but I believe it disables PPAs automatically before doing the upgrade
<popey> i upgrade
<mhall119> so most of mine, and probably most of popey's, aren't active
<nik90> ah ok
<popey> they are, the inactive ones are .list.save
<nik90> popey: I will try out the ppa u linked...but do I install autopilot or libautopilot-qt or both of them?
<popey> oh, many commented out, I should clear up.. job for later
<popey> python-autopilot i believe
<popey> ah hang on
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/tools has the version modified to work with qt?
<mhall119> popey: find /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ -name "*.list" |xargs grep -v '^#' |grep -v 'deb-src' |wc -l
<mhall119> I get 8
<popey> so the one in the autopilot ppa won't have that I suspect
<nik90> not sure...I was asked to install that by renato..so I assume they work with qt
<ckpringle> nik90: mhall119 popey video - it's what my iPhone made :(
<popey> ckpringle: using vine?
<mhall119> iphones...
 * popey ♥  his iphone
<nik90> ckpringle: in all honesty, I do not know why people had trouble playing your videos .. it worked fine for me on firefox
<mhall119> nik90: so how are you finding the core-apps development work? I see you've been doing a lot of stuff with the Clock app
<popey> bah, it works now, ignore me ckpringle ☻
<nik90> mhall119: it is really fun to talk to other people, get opinions and improve your code .. nice experience
<nik90> ckpringle: ooh by the way, I wont be able to make it to the design meeting tomorrow..I actually have an exam tommorw
<ckpringle> popey: yeah vine
<mhall119> it's certainly been a new experience, we've never organized teams and projects like this before
<ckpringle> nik90: oh no! We could rearrange?
<nik90> ckpringle: would u be up for friday same time?
<nik90> mhall119: the best part is that the core apps started from scratch which made it so much easier for me to join and contribute..I learnt quite a bit of qml through this process
<mhall119> nik90: so you're new to QML as well?
<nik90> mhall119: yup :)
<mhall119> what do you think of it?
<mhall119> I know I've had to change the way I approach GUI coding
<nik90> it seems easier to work it and also much easier to draw the gui elements compared to stuff like gtk..but I still am discovering more of its advantages
<nik90> also I like that you can combine javascript to do the logic part which is nice as well
<mhall119> yeah, I'm getting advice on my blog posts about easier ways to do thingss
<nik90> yeah I saw ur posts..very informative for new users like me
<mhall119> I'm so used to having to be explicit about every little thing
<sergiusens> popey: mhall119 nik90 there are to versions of autopilot dangling
<sergiusens> one that is compatible with unity
<sergiusens> another one that is touch friendly
<sergiusens> autopilot 1.3 should merge all these changes, but there will be _some_ breakage
<popey> sergiusens: will it be backported to 12.04?
<sergiusens> popey: according to thomi, no... we backported to quantal ourselves
<popey> we use autopilot for desktop testing, that needs to carry on working
<nik90> is there a easy way to copy your ssh-id authentication keys from 12.04 to a new ubuntu install?
<nik90> I actually triple boot (windows, 12.04, 13.04) ...so if I can copy my launchpad keys over to 13.04, I would like that
<popey> yeah, just copy the ~/.ssh folder
<popey> but I generally make new ssh keys for new machines so if one machine is compromised/lost I can disable that single key
<popey> (doesn't apply for dual booting I guess)
<nik90> popey: and branching code from launchpad and all other developement stuff should just work..I will give that a try then
<mhall119> behold the power of config files
<nik90> mhall119: :)
<WebbyIT> hi popey! Today I signed the CLA,but some days ago I did some bugfix that were included in trunk. mhall119 said me to wrote you, but you didn't answer me. Can I assume that everything is all right? (sorry for poor english)
<popey> oh, not seen that.. lets see
<popey> WebbyIT: did you mail my canonical address?
<WebbyIT> popey: yes, i did. I'm Riccardo Padovani
<WebbyIT> popey: is a forward of an email with object "Re: Calculator application"
<popey> ah, found it, thanks
<popey> one moment
<mhall119> hi WebbyIT
<popey> WebbyIT: just checking the CLA
<WebbyIT> popey: my launchpad's profile is https://launchpad.net/~rpadovani
<WebbyIT> (if you need it)
<popey> WebbyIT: thanks, just checking with our administrators that your CLA application has been processed
<mhall119> popey: he's in the LP tema
<mhall119> team
<popey> you're in https://launchpad.net/~contributor-agreement-canonical so that implies yes
<WebbyIT> so, is it all ok? :)
<popey> not sure about back-dating contributions. I mean, given you've now signed it, and we have that email it should be fine, but I'm not a lawyer ☻
<mhall119> popey: yeah, I would think that the email saying the previous contributions can be considered as being done under the CLA would be enough
<cyphermox> sergiusens: care to join #ubuntu-unity to discuss the stack updates with us?
<popey> mhall119: WebbyIT I'll get a confirmation though
<WebbyIT> popey, mhall119, ok, i'm here. If you need more time, you have my email ;)
<WebbyIT> thanks guys
<mhall119> thank you WebbyIT
<mhall119> and with that, another clinic hour comes to a close, thanks everybody who came
<mhall119> we'll all still be around here of course, so you can ask questions any time
<P3T3> popey, mhall119 Hi, can anybody explain what changed in compilation from MWC demo to daily builds? I am stuck with HP Touchpad. It boots in BlackScreen with daily builds
<popey> P3T3: do you know at what point it broke?
<mhall119> yeah, kind of a lot has changed
<P3T3> popey, not exactly, but MWC boots in GUI while daily finishes in black
<P3T3> I am trying it on HP Touchpad also with Toshiba AC100, both of them finishes in black
<popey> i have a bunch of old images if you want to try an older one
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/Downloads/phablet-flash$ du -hs .
<popey> 15G	.
<christina> nik90, ckpringle and i could make friday if it works better for you
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695477/
<christina> popey, ^ any chance we can rearrange tomorrow's to friday so nik90 can join us? thanks!
<nik90> christina: friday is fine with me..(any time)..I can send an email to everyone if ckpringle is alrite with the change
<popey> christina: sure, you guys agree a time and I'll move it
<popey> actually, dpm owns that meeting, he will need to move it I think
<popey> but I'm sure he'd be delighted to move it for you
<christina> nik90, ckpringle and i are fine with this. what time do you suggest? perhaps dpm can help us move this meeting.
<christina> popey, thanks
<popey> i have a bunch of meetings on friday, don't block on me not being there
<popey> mhall119: how about "collection" for the ppa?
<mhall119> popey: works for me
<popey> win, done
<P3T3> popey, can you share some early daily to me?
<nik90> christina: thnx.
<popey> P3T3: sure..
<christina> nik90, shall we say 12.30 london time? (Im not sure what time it means for you..let me know if it's too early/too late)
<popey> i think 90 was the mwc build number (that right ogra_)?
<nik90> christina: yeah that is fine with me..it will be 13:30 on my side
<christina> nik90, great! 12.30pm it is then.
<nik90> c u there :)
<christina> dpm, can you help us move the clock app meeting from tomorrow to friday 12.30pm for this week only? thanks
<christina> nik90, yep we will see you then
<lecrs> do we have a stable release by now?
<popey> 12:30 BST, 11:30 UTC?
<popey> lecrs: define "stable" ☻
<lecrs> some non dev one
<popey> P3T3: uploading the earliest build I have
<popey> lecrs: no, we only have dev builds right now
<lecrs> thank you
<ogra_> popey, 68
<ogra_> oh, mwc
<P3T3> popey, OK I will wait
<ogra_> popey, mwc was 95
<P3T3> mhall119, is anywhere list of changes to look in?
<P3T3> mhall119, changes from MWC to daily
<popey> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/collection
<dpm> christina, sure
<mhall119> popey: \o/
<mhall119> popey: do we want to start pushing stuff in there, or ask upstreams first, or announce it and wait for upstreams to come to us?
<popey> "yes"
<mhall119> I'm +1 for grabbing what we find and pushing it in, personally
<mhall119> ok :)
<popey> i am keen on us packaging what we find, and letting people know we did it
<popey> "people" as in the developers
<mhall119> ok
<popey> be good to have a wiki page with a list of candidates?
<popey> we can crowdsource people letting us know about them
<popey> which can be developers or random users who see stuff on their social network
<mhall119> that would work, I have a few lists from previous blog posts to start with
<popey> mhall119: can you make the first stab at the list on the wiki? and we'll promote and tidy as we go
<mhall119> sure
<popey> Touch/Collection perhaps
<popey> i.e. not under CoreApps anywhere
<christina> dpm, thanks
<popey> we should craft a disclaimer for both the wiki and the ppa description "May eat your kittens and cause your device battery to die" etc
<_NerdyMe_> hi there, how will the permissions be handled? I mean, if the app needs access to the contacts-directory, does the user has to allow the permissions for it first? so at the end will there be a api for that?
<dpm> christina, popey, updated the clock meeting time, you should have received a notification
<P3T3> popey, I have to go, can you mail link to build to pb@P3T3.org ?
<popey> P3T3: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/phablet/8/ it will be there eventually
<P3T3> popey, thank you, will check later
<P3T3> Bye
<mpt> awe, hi, did you see my questions about 3G and 4G yesterday?
<mterry> jhodapp, hello!  I've got a merge dealing with some more gles2/gl nonsense.   Can you point me to who the best person to review it would be?  I'd like a quick turnaround on it if possible.  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/platform-api/gles/+merge/158128
<jhodapp> mterry, I'd say loicm or ricmm is your best bet
<awe> mpt, don't think so?
<mterry> loicm, ricmm ^ I'd like to know if this is a good solution to the problem, and if not, what else might be
<awe> I'm just finishing up a PRD review on messaging, then have a stand-up
<awe> mpt, I can ping you when I wrap up
<mpt> ok
<_NerdyMe_> hello, permission to contracts-directory are handled how? will there be an API soon? (asked that before but internet connection went down.)
<jhodapp> mterry, sorry I was thinking it was qtubuntu...ricmm is definitely your guy and if he can't, he'll recommend who else can review that for you
<ogra_> _NerdyMe_, there will, but its not done yet
<cyphermox> sergiusens: do we have an image almost ready to be usable as raring? :D
<ogra_> cyphermox, only without networking ...
<ogra_> afaik
<ogra_> its on cdimage
<sergiusens> ogra_: cyphermox: networking should be working soon
<sergiusens> cyphermox: reviewing an MR for it right now
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> what was wrong with networking?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: I got this written up to make it easy: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/using-phablet-tools-to-install-raring-image.html
<cyphermox> cool, thanks
<cyphermox> for now I won't need it, I did the dance to build hud on quantal
<sergiusens> cyphermox: this is the MR, but basically udev: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/network-manager-raring/+merge/158002
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> interesting
<cyphermox> ok, I'll try to figure out a way to flatten this in a way that things might magically work properly
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I got my github password and email reset :-) with .netrc I get more API requests
<rsalveti> sergiusens: haha, cool
<rsalveti> ev: I suppose the apport issue is related with the ubuntu-desktop image, right?
<rsalveti> might be something android changed at the kernel
<ogra_> rsalveti, nope, its touch
<ogra_> and indeed it is android changes :)
<rsalveti> cool, didn't know we're trying apport there already
<rsalveti> easier for me to test
<ogra_> i was wondering if you knew which
<rsalveti> need to check
<rsalveti> ev: have a bug in hands?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: the udev issue will be gone once we have a proper container or doing the flip
<rsalveti> cyphermox: so it's a temporary fix
<ogra_> "doing the flip" ... sounds like a dance :)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: the only thing we need to take a better look is the disabling of p2p and policykit
<rsalveti> ogra_: :-)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> ok, bbl
<ev> rsalveti: nope, but I can create one :)
<ev> rsalveti: what LP project?
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> thats the trick question :)
<rsalveti> ev: https://launchpad.net/touch-preview-images should work
<ogra_> ev, try the topic pne
<ogra_> *one
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> hopefully that will soon just be "ubuntu"
<rsalveti> ev: feel free to assign me to that
<ev> oops :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup
<ev> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1167415
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1167415 in touch-preview-images "android kernel ignores /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern" [Undecided,New]
<ev> ah, will do
<rsalveti> ev: thanks
<sergiusens> ogra_: I have image testing going on in our jenkins instance... but I'm consuming it post build from jenkins itself as you would
<sergiusens> ogra_: do I really need to go to cdimage.../pending?
<ogra_> sergiusens, not until we move to the actual cdimage stuff
<ogra_> (i'd say)
<plars> ogra_, sergiusens: when is that likely to happen?
<ogra_> currently its still my shell script doing the mirroring
<sergiusens> ogra_: then we can be good if you parse the test results bfore doing the sync?
<ogra_> plars, i hope by end of the week i have at least the android builds working
<plars> ogra_: I got a reply from IS saying that they think the firewall rules are fixed now, if you have an ssh key set up already, it might be good to test that it works (from my jenkins server it still seems to be blocked)
<ogra_> plars, for the rootfs side i guess we will keep that on jenkins until S
<plars> ok
<sergiusens> ogra_: way further than S, lots of opens still live in a PPA
<ogra_> i.e. until we can fully build from the archive
<ogra_> sergiusens, that should change with S opening, no ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, can you give me the urls to parse the results ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: not entirely yet...
<sergiusens> ogra_: sure, gave them last week... but it's not ready yet, autopilot is sort of broken
<ogra_> well, then give them once you are ready :)
<ogra_> i'll see what i can do
<ogra_> plars, that wont affect you yet since currently i'm polling to cdimage with a script ... its not integrated in the stuff you do with cjwatson
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, it's the same build job though, but with /job/ubuntu-touch-image/lastCompletedBuild/aggregatedTestReport/
<ogra_> ah. k, thanks
<sergiusens> ogra_: plars I'm sort of lost with the targets here though (as in objectives)
<ogra_> plars, our model wont need pending/
<plars> ogra_: right, but if you eventually want it to test the image in pending, and then tell it to move it from pending to current when it passes smoke tests, you'll want this. I thought that was one of the goals here
<ogra_> sergiusens, plars and colin work on a model that takes the created images from cdimage (pending/) then does a test in the lab and moves them to current/
<awe> mpt, ping
<ogra_> plars, yes but only after we actually build on cdimage
<sergiusens> ogra_: should probably merge into the same team then... or sync up more often
<ogra_> plars, today the whole build happens in jenkins as well as the tests ... i can just not pull if they failed
<ogra_> sergiusens, on my side the plars/colin model will just work by the day we move the builds  ... on your side you should provide plars the tests
<ogra_> but there is no hurry ... as i said S is earliest for these builds
<ogra_> as long as we dont use the same infrastructure it wont matter much
<ogra_> (pulling something to "pending" if we already know its not working doesnt make any sense ... so my script will just pull to current as it does now, after verifying teh tests were successfull)
<sergiusens> ogra_: sounds good
<ogra_> builds on cdimage actually get spit into pending first
<ogra_> so they need to be pulled into jenkins and then become "current" after the tests
<sergiusens> plars: anyways, autopilot is sort of failing today on the images... need to fix some code in there
<tdcroz> Morning, I just got ubuntu touch installed on tf101 and now looking for help to set up a user account for me
<plars> sergiusens: would still like to get those smoke tests running here too
<plars> or at least some set of them
<sergiusens> plars: sure
<plars> sergiusens: what all devices are you running on at the moment?
<sergiusens> plars: maguro
<plars> sergiusens: I don't have any mantas, but I have grouper and mako we could be running on
<ogra_> no maguro ?
<plars> ogra_: I have maguro too, yes
<sergiusens> rsalveti: just sent you an email
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool, will check later today, thanks!
<jairo> alguien que sepa instalar el touch en milestone 3
<jairo> o xt860
<ogra_> jairo, try english :)
<jairo> i need help, ive tried to install on milestone 3 or xt860
<sergiusens> rsalveti: just approve ;-)
<sergiusens> no trust these days :-P
<sergiusens> lol
<ogra_> what ? not even among brazilians ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: lol, want to test :P
<HelenaKitty> Hello I want to know where the screen calibration and touch sensativity settings are please.
<sergiusens> rsalveti: you should, I don't even trust myself :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: anyways, I tested with breakfast mako and breakfast n7000
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I did remove the prior mako entries from the manifest as well
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
<rsalveti> sergiusens: guess we need a patch for that as well, right?
<rsalveti> at the android.git
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, i think that part lives in the android layer
<HelenaKitty> After a bit of use Ubuntu loses touch sensativity and I want to have a go at fixing it
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: No?
<HelenaKitty> I don't have Android
<ogra_> if you use ubuntu touch you do
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: Explain?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<HelenaKitty> okies
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, i assume you talk about the ubuntu desktop image for the nexus7 then
<ogra_> if so, that would be Bug 1068994
<ubot5> bug 1068994 in OEM Priority Project "button1 gets stuck after a while" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068994
<ogra_> that bug seems to affect all xorg based touch installs
<ogra_> (which ubuntu touch isnt)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: one step at a time
<sergiusens> rsalveti: but yes
<rsalveti> sergiusens: :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it does no harm it it' there though
<bobweaver> Hello there I have ubuntu touch running on a virtual machine and am trying to tie it into qtcreator all the ssh tests come back a fine meaning that it can connect to virtual machine. But It will not deploy wondering if anyone has had any luck with something like that
<bobweaver> maybe shared folders ? I am going to try that
<HelenaKitty> ogra_?
<HelenaKitty> That says nothing about android
<HelenaKitty> that just says about using it on android compatible devices. :/
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, Ubuntu Touch (which this channel is for) is based on a minimal android ...
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, but since you say your issue is not on ubuntu touch i figured thatt you might hit bug 1068994
<ubot5> bug 1068994 in OEM Priority Project "button1 gets stuck after a while" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068994
<ogra_> (which is known to appear on xorg based ubuntu like the nexus7 ubuntu desktop image we also provide atm)
<aquarius> how am I meant to use Tabs so that the content of a Tab does not appear *underneath* the header bar??
<aquarius> annoying. :(
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: So if it's the android kernel...
<HelenaKitty> that means that keyboard isn't part of gnome/unity, right?
<ogra_> keyboard ?
<HelenaKitty> yeah
<HelenaKitty> onscreen beyboard
<ogra_> didnt you talk about touch ?
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> so what do you have installed over there ?
<ogra_> what image on which device
<HelenaKitty> er...
<ogra_> (lets clearify that first, its hard to support someone without knowing that)
<HelenaKitty> raring 12 image on the Nexus 7
<ogra_> ah
<HelenaKitty> It's just I want to use a different WM
<ogra_> so the keyboard is "onboard"
<HelenaKitty> yes
<ogra_> its the default accessibility kbd shipped with ubuntu
<HelenaKitty> :(
<ogra_> why :(
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: Will it work with other WMs?
<ogra_> you can use it under any WM you like
<ogra_> sure
<HelenaKitty> :o
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, it needs some gnome infrastructure like dconf to store its settings, make sure to not remove that
<HelenaKitty> hmm
<HelenaKitty> either way...
<HelenaKitty> I lauched i3
<HelenaKitty> and the keyboard didn't come up :/
<HelenaKitty> but...
<ogra_> you need to put it in the startup scripts of your wm indeed
<HelenaKitty> sensativity on i3 is a LOT better and smoother
<HelenaKitty> oh
<ogra_> it doesnt launch on its own (not even in gnome) :)
<bobweaver> yeah it is not shared folders I also checked to make sure that the ports where open and forward'ed. Not sure if this can even be done but would be cool
<HelenaKitty> Once I have this working my next task is to safely remove gnome/unity :/
<HelenaKitty> damn
<ogra_> bobweaver, what exactly are you running as VM over there ?
<HelenaKitty> and it feels like the keyboard isn't part of gnome ogra_
<HelenaKitty> even that has better touch sensativity than gnome
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, you mean onboard ?
<bobweaver> Hey ogra_  like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzNFCmIFyJw      btw hope that you are having a good day !
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: Yes
<HelenaKitty> if I say keyboard in this channel EVER!
<ogra_> onboard is just a python app
<HelenaKitty> I mean onboard :3
<HelenaKitty> oh :o
<ogra_> but it uses gsettings/dconf to store its settings
<ogra_> so that part of gnome needs to stay installed if you want to use it
<HelenaKitty> :/
<HelenaKitty> damn
<ogra_> (its just a tiny part, dont worry)
<ogra_> bobweaver, always ! :)
<HelenaKitty> I'm Googling and can't even find out how to use this dconf thing
<HelenaKitty> I found a gnome page but it isn't helping
<HelenaKitty> Wait...
<HelenaKitty> documentation
<HelenaKitty> aaaah
<ogra_> bobweaver, lol. the background sound is funny ...
<bobweaver> ogra_, I know right that is my fan going crazy !
 * ogra_ is working with arm devices since ages ... havent heard a fan around me for some time 
<bobweaver> lol
<ogra_> i was just checking my chromebook when the video started
<ogra_> :)
<HelenaKitty> :o
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: I found gsettings but I can't find out how to use it for er...
<HelenaKitty> xsession
<bobweaver> I guess one of the main reasons that I want to do it this way (VM ) is because I am sick of not beeing able to play simpsons  touch on n7
<ogra_> you dont, onboard will take care itself
<bobweaver> HelenaKitty,  you are using dconf-settings ?
<ogra_> just make sure onboard gets started in your xsession
<Robin_Watts> ogra: My A305 had a fan. So did my A310. And my A440/1. Any my A5000. And my A7000+. And my RISC PC. And my Netwinder. And my DNARD...
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: Well it hasn't taken care of itself
<ogra_> bobweaver,  ubuntu desktop image on the nexus7
<HelenaKitty> wait...
<HelenaKitty> I just but gsettings command into xsession ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> onboard
<HelenaKitty> it's not a command
<bobweaver> ogra_,  cygwin I think with touch chroot but could be wrong a about that
<HelenaKitty> oh it is
<HelenaKitty> nvm
<ogra_> :)
<HelenaKitty> thanks!
<ogra_> bobweaver, ah, so you omit the android layer ?
<ogra_> Robin_Watts, well, my SGIs all have fans too ... that doesnt mean i run them often :)
<HelenaKitty> Oooooh come on gnome!
<HelenaKitty> respond pls :(
<HelenaKitty> :(((
<bobweaver> Not sure what that means ogra_   on my nexus 7 I have a x11 12.04 version with my hacked up unity 2d then internal then Ubuntu touch then raring desktop multi boot
<bobweaver> ogra_,  ^^
<ogra_> mlankhorst, do you know if someone still actively works on bug 1068994
<ubot5> bug 1068994 in OEM Priority Project "button1 gets stuck after a while" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068994
<bobweaver> But I also have Ubuntu touch running in a 12.10 x11 version of Ubuntu
<ogra_> bobweaver, ah, well, we are looking for a real VM solution where we can also run the android layer ... i was wondering if you had found something like that
<ogra_> that will soon stop working
<ogra_> since UTouch will switch to MIr
<ogra_> (before the desktop does)
<bobweaver> ogra_,  yeah just make cgwin and add it you can use img in creating but davik or whatever it is called is a b&*%(#
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: The onboard keyboard still doesn't come up :/
<HelenaKitty> it never comes up by default anyway
<bobweaver> ogra_,  if you want to try something like that try necessitia
<ogra_> weird, i definitely have used it under openbox on the very forst image (before we added the desktop to it)
<davmor2> ogra_: kvm set to arm?
<HelenaKitty> O.o
<ogra_> bobweaver, well, i need something from the archive :) or at least something i can put there
<ogra_> davmor2, kvm x86 with an x86 android layer was my idea
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: I put the onboard command into the ~/.xsession file
<HelenaKitty> logged out
<HelenaKitty> logged into i3
<ogra_> can you see it in the processlist ?
<HelenaKitty> I can't get a processlist up ogra_
<bobweaver> ogra_,  try this and see what you think it is android but there is no port to qt5 (stable) if you want qt5 look at zephyer that is qt5 on wayland
<ogra_> it probably runs but i3 doesnt give the right info to it
<HelenaKitty> the WM is complately dependant on a keyboard
<ogra_> install openssh and log in via ssh
<davmor2> ogra_: hmmm yeah I forget you still need the underlying android stuff
<mlankhorst> ogra_: xserver bug?
<mhall119> aquarius: I noticed that about tabs headers too
<ogra_> bobweaver, thats not a VM :)
<mhall119> not sure how you're supposed to position content
<mhall119> but I gather anchors.fill: parent isn't it
<ogra_> bobweaver, we want to emulate the hardware and possibly also sensors etc
<aquarius> mhall119, aha, sussed it
<ogra_> mlankhorst, xinput bug
<aquarius> mhall119, a Tab must contain a Page
<aquarius> as page
<mhall119> what?
<mhall119> I thought a Tab *was* a Page
<aquarius> so don't do Tab { page: LlistView {} }
<ogra_> bobweaver, zephyr will just give me a graphical emu
<mhall119> oh, a page property?
<davmor2> ogra_: Has anyone tried android on an arm vm or lxc
<aquarius> do Tab { page: Page { ListView { } } }
<mhall119> makes no sense at all
<aquarius> and then put anchors.fill on the ListView so it fills the Page.
<bobweaver> ogra_,  so necessita uses adk and ndk and a tool chain that has been ported then when installing to client it uses minestro to look to see if libs (qt) are installed if so app runs if not it it grabs from repo it is android emulator
<mhall119> well, ok, it kind of does
<ogra_> davmor2, not yet, i got it on my TODO but am stuck on some other tasks
<mlankhorst> ogra_: all the patches from https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56578 should fix it
<bobweaver> mhall119,  use a loader
<mhall119> but it kind of doesn't
<aquarius> it does not. I ahve just complained at bzoltan1's team about this :) Page is what takes care of avoiding the header.
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 56578 in Server/Input/Core "race condition with active/passive grabs when opening menus with touch" [Normal,Assigned]
<mhall119> aquarius: then it should be baked-in to Tab
<ogra_> mlankhorst, right, i was just wondering if we will get the fix in before final
<mhall119> imo
<HelenaKitty> Oh come on
<HelenaKitty> :(
<aquarius> mhall119, I agree :)
<ogra_> mlankhorst, since else the nexus7 desktop image gets unusable
<mlankhorst> ogra_: not likely, just get it from S since sru takes ages..
<mhall119> bobweaver: loader?
<ogra_> mlankhorst, then we will have to kill that image :(
<ogra_> mlankhorst, i'm only talking about raring
<mlankhorst> or push the sru admins quickly, it's not that hard to fix :P
<bobweaver> mhall119,  http://pastebin.com/rE9kqGy7
<ogra_> we cant release without working input
<ogra_> its a touch based image
<mlankhorst> I can cook you a patched xserver
<ogra_> so SRUs wont happen if the image is gone before release ...
<ogra_> i thought timo was working on it
<mhall119> bobweaver: are you talking about in general, or for my app specifically?
<ogra_> but it got quiet around that bug
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: Shouldn't onboard be set up like a service?
<HelenaKitty> init script or something?
<ogra_> nope
<mlankhorst> ogra_: well the current series was only reported to work on 1.14
<ogra_> for which we dotn have tegra X11 drivers
<bobweaver> mhall119,  pm tell me what you are trying to do (if you like)
<ogra_> which is the only reason we stayed oon 1.13
<mlankhorst> ironic, eh?
<ogra_> yeah, quite
<mhall119> bobweaver: the issue aquarius and I had was that if you don't use Page as the only child of Tab, then your content will fall below the Header
<bobweaver> mhall119,  take a look at paste the anchors take care of that
<bobweaver> If I get what you are saying
<aquarius> nah. YOu're not supposed to use anchors for this
<aquarius> Page takes care of avoiding the header by magic
<aquarius> I just got shouted at for using anchors to try and do the magic myself ;)
<bobweaver> aquarius,  read Page.qml
<mlankhorst> ogra_: we could do a custom 1.13 once we figure out why 1.13 was crashing
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, onboard is just an app you run from the startup scripts of your desktop ... it listens to input focus events from the WM, it could well be that i3 doesnt use the standards here
<HelenaKitty> oh
<ogra_> mlankhorst, so heeping the image around but tell people to pull another xserver after install ?
<aquarius> bobweaver, yeah, I talked to timp. You need to do Tabs { Tab { title: "tab1"; page: Page { ListView { anchors.fill:parent } } } }
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, install openbox and try with that ... also first switch to gnome and enable the "floating button" option in the onboard settings
<bobweaver> aquarius,  / mhall119  so it is when you use Page under  Tab{ page: Page{}}  that it is messy ?
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: How the hell do you configure gnome when the damn DE doesn't respond to touch?
<mhall119> bobweaver: just tedious, really
<mlankhorst> ogra_: or make the image with the custom xserve
<bobweaver> aquarius,  wont that fill the full parent aka Tabs ?
<aquarius> that is: a Tab must have a Page set as "page". The Page can then have whatever children you want, which should fill the Page. Then the header stuff all works properly.
<mhall119> if you *always* need a Page inside a Tab, it should do that for you
<aquarius> bobweaver, no, it won't -- the parent of the ListView is the Page.
<ogra_> mlankhorst, its an official image, no PPAs allowed
<aquarius> I agree with mhall119 that since you *always* have to put the page in, then that's stupid and Tab should do it for you :)
<ogra_> has to be done by the user
<bobweaver> aquarius, gotcha
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, well, it does respond for me ... it just freezes after a while here
<HelenaKitty> Okies
<ogra_> is it completely frozen for you right after start ?
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: It does after a bit of use
<ogra_> (and how did you install i3 then )
<HelenaKitty> you could only get seconds out of it
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: with a terminal
<bobweaver> aquarius,  I also noticed thhat there was a change in the sdk like a week ago that made it so I could not just do  Tab{page: MyElenmet{}}   docs should be up dated
<HelenaKitty> and struggle
<ogra_> yeah, that should be enough to fiddle with the onboard options
<aquarius> bobweaver, the docs are updated...but the website is not showing the updated docs, yet.
<ogra_> the floating button helps a lot
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, we are talking about the default unity desktop, right ?
<mlankhorst> ogra_: well I'll try to look at backporting
<HelenaKitty> yep
 * ogra_ hugs mlankhorst 
<mlankhorst> boo btw, just upgraded to ubuntu touch
<HelenaKitty> I can't restart the X service :/
<ogra_> from the commandline ?
<HelenaKitty> yep
<HelenaKitty> from SSH
<ogra_> sudo service lightdm restart
<HelenaKitty> oh
<ogra_> you dont restart X ... you restart the login manager
<ogra_> (which is the one starting X actually)
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: Even on openbox onboard doesn't pop up
<HelenaKitty> cat ~/.xsession
<HelenaKitty> yep I see it
<ogra_> it should pop up as soon as there is something to type in ...
<HelenaKitty> xinitrc is deprecated
<ogra_> i.e. a terminal that has the focus
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: I need it to always be up
<HelenaKitty> (if possible)
<ogra_> that can be adjusted in the settings
<HelenaKitty> well...
<HelenaKitty> okies
<ogra_> but for that you need to trigger it to come up at least once
<HelenaKitty> Oh come on
<ogra_> so put xterm into your xsession
<bobweaver> aquarius,  I just tried that and 1 out of 4 times that I switch tabs it kills the app (crash's) Do you know workaround ?
<ogra_> and tap it so it gets the focus
<HelenaKitty> no manual page for onboard
<ogra_> (or better gnome-terminal)
<HelenaKitty> I google onboard gnome and find nothing of any use
<ogra_> yeah, its badly documented
<HelenaKitty> What?!
<ogra_> onboard
<aquarius> bobweaver, I do not :(
 * HelenaKitty hates it when cool stuff is badly documented
<HelenaKitty> it's always the cool stuff :/
<HelenaKitty> Whyyy WHYYYY WHY! :(
<aquarius> bobweaver, also, by definition, a crash is a bug that needs fixing :(
<netcurli> bobweaver: do you have a webview in one of your tabs?
<ogra_> well, the onboard devs surely would love contributions ;)
<bobweaver> aquarius,  then back to anchors for me :P
<bobweaver> netcurli, nope
<HelenaKitty> lol
<bobweaver> it is alpha code I will post it
<mlankhorst> because cool stuff becomes boring when it works? :)
<HelenaKitty> xsession doesn't seem to work
<HelenaKitty> not even a terminal will start
<ogra_> openbox ?
<HelenaKitty> is it .xsession or .xsessionrc ?
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: Yes
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, ~/.config/openbox/autostart ... add bith there
<ogra_> *both
<bobweaver> netcurli,  and aquarius  both of the 1st 2 branchs do that. the weather one has webview in it though https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills
<ogra_> with & for backgrounding
<bobweaver> lp:~josephjamesmills/+junk/myth-remote
<bobweaver> lp:~josephjamesmills/+junk/ubuntu-weather-sdk
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'm applying your patches
<HelenaKitty> Okies that worked
<HelenaKitty> but no keyboard
<ogra_> even if the terminal gets focus ?
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: Yep
<t1mp> bobweaver, aquarius there is a bug for webviews inside Tabs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1124065
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1124065 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[tabs] WebView as a Tab child does not work" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> did you use gnome-terminal ?
<HelenaKitty> no
<HelenaKitty> I used terminator
<ogra_> try that then
<ogra_> oh
<mterry> robru, you have a work item for daily-release of qtvideo-node.  Is that lp:qtubuntu-camera/qtvideonode?
<mterry> (i.e. source package qtvideonode-plugin)
<t1mp> bobweaver, aquarius feel free to add information or solutions there. Hopefully I can work on it next week.
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, another missing bit might be gnome-settings-daemon ...
<bobweaver> thanks t1mp  you can also seeing it work great on pure android here lp:~josephjamesmills/+junk/ubuntu-weather-sdk-pure-android
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: Crazy, right?
<HelenaKitty> oh
<ogra_> try if that changes anything
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: That's a daemon
<ogra_> (start it before onboard)
<t1mp> bobweaver: what do you  mean? you run te ubuntu sdk and your app on android, not ubuntu?
<aquarius> hmph. In this new world order of having to have a Page in a Tab and then put my actual thing inside the Page, it's hard to find my actual thing by walking the tree. tabs.selectedTab.page.children[2] works, but that's horrid
<bobweaver> t1mp,  it is port to necessitia
<aquarius> and I don't know how to give a name to a child element :(
<HelenaKitty> That worked ogra_
<aquarius> t1mp, if you've got any ideas on that, that'd be handy :)
<HelenaKitty> OMFG!
<bobweaver> needs adk ndk and gcc armel
<HelenaKitty> this is soo much better than gnome :D
<HelenaKitty> and unity
<HelenaKitty> and kde
<bobweaver> aquarius,  you an not make a varient property ?
<t1mp> bobweaver: oh that's cool. Does necessitas have its own qml component library, or is the ubuntu sdk ported to that?
<bobweaver> I added some of it t1mp  you can compile I am working on backport to qt4
<HelenaKitty> Thank you very much!
<bobweaver> Ubuntushape ect
<ogra_> :)
<aquarius> bobweaver, the problem is this: how do I name a child? For example, imagine... Rectangle { id: top; Rectangle { id: interior } }. How do I get a reference to "interior" without saying "interior"? top.children[0] hsould work, but that'll screw up if I add other children later.
<bobweaver> that is not in that branch though
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: I knew it was gnome/unity at fault
<HelenaKitty> with the touch thing
<HelenaKitty> Now to get this working in i3
<t1mp> aquarius: I'm reading the backlog, but I don't see what's the problem exactly. Can you repeat it for me?
<bobweaver> aquarius,  so you want a dynamic id ?
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, good luck :)
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: I have to say...
<HelenaKitty> my tablet is faster than my netbook
<ogra_> haha
<HelenaKitty> wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy faster
<ogra_> the tegra is an awesome thing, yeah
<t1mp> HelenaKitty: my tablet is faster than my ultrabook ;p
<aquarius> t1mp, when we were talking earlier about how a Toolbar Action can reference "the current tab", I can use tabs.selectedTab. But I want to get at my widget inside the Page inside the Tab. So... Tabs{ Tab{ page: Page{ MyThingy{} } } } ... how do I get MyThingy? tabs.selectedTab.page.$SOMETHING. All I can think of is tabs.selectedTab.page.children[0] but that's horrid and will break if I add other children
<bobweaver> property string childID interior.id       Rectangle { id: top; Rectangle { id: parent.childID } }     then make it  then call in other file ?
<ogra_> t1mp, inteal is soo dead :) but people never belive me ...
<bobweaver> aquarius,  ^^
<ogra_> *intel even
<t1mp> aquarius: you can give MyThingy an id
<aquarius> t1mp, ya, but I can't use its ID... because what I want is "the MyThingy which is in the selectedTab". Not "this one specific MyTHingy always"
<t1mp> Page { property alias myThingyId: mythingy; MyThingy{ id: mythingy } }
<t1mp> add a myThingyId to each of the Pages?
<t1mp> maybe that helps, but I don't know the full structure of your app
<aquarius> I can alias to an Item?
<t1mp> yes
<aquarius> I tjought I could only alias to a property of an item
<aquarius> right
<aquarius> that's fine then
<aquarius> thank you :)
<HelenaKitty> fml
<t1mp> hmm.. at least I think you can. You made me doubt now
<t1mp> I think you can :)
<mterry> robru, what's this about qtvideo-node being arm-only?  <- jhodapp, did you mention that at one point?
<HelenaKitty> Oh come on
<jhodapp> mterry, yes
<t1mp> aquarius: ahh.. maybe not. but you can say property Item myThingyId: mythingy
<t1mp> I was confused
<aquarius> nope! it works fine!
<aquarius> smart
<jhodapp> mterry, robru filed a bug
<aquarius> property alias thingy: myThingyId; MyThingy { id: myThingyId }
<mterry> jhodapp, OK, the plan is to make it all arch right?
<aquarius> sweet.
<aquarius> I have learned a new thing.
<jhodapp> mterry, eventually
<mterry> jhodapp, what's so arm-specific about it?
<nik90> mzanetti: ping
<jhodapp> mterry, your patch from today will help, but there are a few things that blow up on amd64 right now (pointer casts, etc)
<jhodapp> mterry, won't even successfully compile on amd64 atm
<ds500ss> it is possible to build CM 10.1 jellybean for 'nozmomi' with the original AOSP code? https://github.com/sonyxperiadev/device-sony-lt26
<mzanetti> nik90: pong
<nik90> mzanetti: I saw your comment in the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-clock-app/autopilot/+merge/157982
<mterry> jhodapp, hm, yeah I see an error about GL_TEXTURE_EXTERNAL_OES
<nik90> mzanetti: will autopilot-qt5 work the same as libautopilot-qt5?
<jhodapp> mterry, yeah, same thing happens with qtubuntu-media and qtubuntu-camera
<mzanetti> nik90: yes. the main difference is that the old one consisted of 2 packages: autopilot-qt4 and autopilot-qt5
<mterry> jhodapp, -media should work
<mterry> jhodapp, it compiles on all three arches
<jhodapp> mterry, you've tried it?
<mzanetti> nik90: libautopilot-qt works for both qt versions
<nik90> mzanetti: in the case that something goes wrong, I can always ppa-purge it , rite?
<mzanetti> nik90: however, after I posted I've seen that there is actually a libautopilot-qt build for precise. you might want to try that one as well
<mterry> jhodapp, yeah.  ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next has it building on amd64 and armhf; it only fails on i386 because of those header include issues
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah. the packages should not harm your systems
<jhodapp> mterry, yeah...ok
<nik90> mzanetti: in the same ppa link you pasted in the MP?
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah
<mterry> jhodapp, except of course that it depends on qtvideonode-plugin, which is only on armhf.  this also stops mediaplayer-app from working on non-armhf
<mzanetti> nik90: everything autopilot should be in there
<nik90> mzanetti: I do see a libautopilot-qt version 0.6+bzr39.. is that the package u are referring to?
<mzanetti> nik90: yes (dunno any version numbers out of my head)
<jhodapp> mterry, interesting...actually to fix that it should rely on qtubuntu-media or qgstreamer as a package dependency...qtubuntu-media is useless when not on an Android-based ARM target
<nik90> mzanetti: thnx for the backport to precise.. will give it a shot
<nik90> and let u know
<mterry> jhodapp, is the abstraction choice supposed to be at the app level or the qtubuntu-media level?
<mhall119> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection
<jhodapp> mterry, but my ultimate goal (that I'm working towards now) is to get rid of qtubuntu-media and only need qgstreamer.
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ^^ might interest you too
<jhodapp> mterry, and then the abstraction would happen at the GStreamer level
<mterry> jhodapp, cool
<mzanetti> mhall119: should I add my apps in there?
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: damn
<HelenaKitty> Idk how to get the keyboard onscreen at all times :/
<mhall119> mzanetti: yes please
<pmcgowan> mhall119: nice, you can add my PPA and call packaging done
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, did you enable the floating button ?
<mhall119> mzanetti: give me one minute, I'm making an edit
<ogra_> that should at least give you an on/off switch thats always there
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: How do I do that from the terminal?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: awesome, thanks
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, you do it  in onboard ... it has a settings button somewhere
<ogra_> that should pop up the settings
<aquarius> mneh. how do I set the width of a DefaultSheet? :(
<nik90> mzanetti: I added the ppa, however on trying to install autopilot, it says "unable to locate autopilot"
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: Well I can't find it :/
<mzanetti> nik90: have you tried apt-cache search?
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, there is a modifier key on the right somewhere
<netcurli> aquarius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1158569
<ogra_> that should get you to another key layout
<ubot5> Error: Bug #1158569 is a duplicate of bug #1128976, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1128976)
<netcurli> use contentsWidth
<nik90> mzanetti: tried it now, it shows 3 results, which are python-autopilot, autopilot-phablet and libautopilot-qt
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: Alt Gr?
<ogra_> no
<nik90> mzanetti: I am guessing i need to install autopilot-phablet and libautopilot-qt
<HelenaKitty> :/
<ogra_> on the very right
<mzanetti> nik90: exactly
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: yeah and blue buttons come up
<HelenaKitty> Onboard Home
<HelenaKitty> Example
<ogra_> right
<HelenaKitty> and the rest are just dashes
<HelenaKitty> I know
<ogra_> there should also be one with an icon
<HelenaKitty> that is on the very right
<ogra_> with a wrench and screwdriver iirc
<HelenaKitty> nope
<HelenaKitty> nothing like that there
<mhall119> mzanetti: all done, you can add yours now
 * ogra_ hasnt used onboard in quite a while 
<ogra_> there is ... for sure
<mzanetti> mhall119: cheers
<ogra_> tap around a bit :) might be another modifier level
<nik90> mzanetti: Unresolvable packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696164/
<HelenaKitty> Does anyone know how to use onboard?
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah... thats what I feared...
<aquarius> good call netcurli. I have affects-me'd the bug, although it's a dup of a private bug that I can't see :)
<nik90> mzanetti: I will try to work on it on 13.04 then..no worries
<mzanetti> nik90: ok thanks.
<HelenaKitty> This is annoying
<mhall119> aquarius: it doesn't take over the full width like Dialog?
<aquarius> mhall119, it takes over slightly *more* than the full width. Usefully. That's what netcurli's bug is about :)
<mzanetti> mhall119: done
<mhall119> aquarius: ah, that does seem suboptimal
<mhall119> kenvandine: http://askubuntu.com/questions/279971/how-to-add-support-for-new-services-to-friends
<aquarius> kenvandine, also, lp:~sil/friends-app/popover-post :-)
<aquarius> friends-app with mentions! yay! I bet kenvandine rejects it :)
<mhall119> aquarius: robru just last week rejected an MP I sent in 2010
<paullenovo> Can I run Ubuntu touch on my Lenovo X230 Tablet?
<mhall119> so I'm betting kenvandine ignores it until he re-writes Gwibber in Go
<mhall119> paullenovo: technically yes, usably not yet
<ogra_> paullenovo, if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices has it ... else you would have to port it yourself https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<mhall119> ogra_: I believe the x230 is an x86 convertable laptop
<ogra_> oh, wait, thats intel ?
<paullenovo> How bad would it be?
<ogra_> yeah, no intel yet
<paullenovo> Yea, intel
<mhall119> paullenovo: you'll really want to run Unity Next, once it's in a usable state
<paullenovo> hmmmm Unity Next?
<mhall119> that's the merging of Ubuntu Touch's Unity with the more traditional desktop Unity
<paullenovo> Ok
<robru> mhall119, not a bad bet. we are suffering through the worst part of jwz's CADT model at this point...
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> jwz leaves his marks everywhere
<mhall119> robru: which part isn't a bad bet, the ignoring, or the Go re-write?
<robru> mhall119, all of it ;-)
<ogra_> (i thought he stopped coding beyond doing screensavers)
<robru> mhall119, just kidding. I think the new thing is really solid, well tested, and we can be responsive to bugs. I'm not sure why ken let patches languish for years, but I'm hoping to not let that happen again.
<mhall119> in fairness to ken, my patches were probably pretty amateur
<robru> mhall119, nahhhh... there were like trivial one-line patches that fixed important things that ken also ignored. I forward-ported those ones.
<robru> (dpm had a one-line patch that fixed translations, had to forward-port it because the file had been renamed)
<aquarius> hey, robru, is there something on a StreamModel so I can see whether it's still loading or not?
<pmcgowan> bfiller: rsalveti who is doing the weekly update? I think we are overdue
<robru> aquarius, ehh... still loading what? like when you first connect to it? or like after you do a refresh? there is a 'notify::synchronized' gobject signal that you can connect to in order to be notified after you're initially connected... otherwise, most methods offer async callbacks when various operations complete.
<bfiller> pmcgowan: not sure, thought you were making a schedule to rotate it?
<aquarius> robru, in QML, I mean. I'd like to display an ActivityIndicator while the StreamModel is in the process of populating itself
<pmcgowan> bfiller: I was afraid you'd say that
<bfiller> pmcgowan: :)
<pmcgowan> I am now
<aquarius> robru, notofy::synchronized is a signal on the deemodel, but I don't think it's exposed to QML as a property?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: I can do this week if you promise to make a schedule :)
<pmcgowan> deal!
<robru> aquarius, probably not. ken wrote qml-friends, I don't know much about what we're exposing into Qml.
<aquarius> yeah, kenvandine said "use synchronized" ;)
<mpt> Accounts settings design done: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts#phone-settings
<aquarius> but I can't see how that can be exposed, purely because you aren't allowed to name a QML property "notify::synchronized" ;-)
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: Is there no tegra 3 for Ubuntu? :o
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, how do you mean ?
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: Well the graphics like to garble up, right?
<ogra_> they should work fine
<ogra_> at least under unity
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: nope
<HelenaKitty> they garble up
<ogra_> no idea about other desktops
<ogra_> how ?
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: I don't see how it's the desktop!
<HelenaKitty> Lots of white spaces scattering everywhere
<ogra_> in unity ?
<HelenaKitty> nope
<HelenaKitty> in i3
<ogra_> that must be new ...
<ogra_> ah
<HelenaKitty> like I said...
<HelenaKitty> How is it the desktop?
<ogra_> no idea, i never used i3 ...
<ogra_> it definitely works under unity ... or it did at least
<bobweaver> Hello there I want to killall unity and replace with metacity then run unity-next on desktop  I have it all compiled and am just having troubles with putting the command together. Host is VM oso no droping to tty. But this is what I tried       killall compiz && killall compiz && meatacity --replace && ./run     but it says that there is eindow manager open Oo thanks for your help
<bobweaver> or mutter would be cool
<bobweaver> or mir
<ogra_> i doubt many actually check that image ... and we might even drop it if there is no fix for the xorg input bug
<HelenaKitty> :/
<ogra_> given that everything is focusing on UbuntuTouch now
<HelenaKitty> DONT DROP IT!
<HelenaKitty> Nexus 7 is a very nice tablet
<HelenaKitty> :/
<ogra_> yes, and UbuntuTouch supports it by default
<HelenaKitty> If it gets dropped I will hate Ubuntu more than I already do.
<ogra_> the desktop image was a temporary thing to get the apps  tested in context of a tablet
<ogra_> i wanted to keep it for 13.04 at least, but if the bug doesnt get fixed that makes not much sense
<slangasek> ogra_: what is this bug?
<mlankhorst> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56578
<ogra_> after 13.04 we will most likely have to drop it simply because there is nobody who would fix any bugs
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 56578 in Server/Input/Core "race condition with active/passive grabs when opening menus with touch" [Normal,Assigned]
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: What is being dropped?
<kenvandine> aquarius, do you get onSynchronizedChanged?
<HelenaKitty> ubuntu touch?
<kenvandine> that was just my guess :)
<ogra_> slangasek, bug 1068994
<seb128> ogra_, slangasek: it's not likely we will be able to keep a normal desktop running on armhf just after raring anyway
<ubot5> bug 1068994 in OEM Priority Project "button1 gets stuck after a while" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068994
<kenvandine> mpt, yay!  designs for UOA
<slangasek> seb128: why?
<seb128> well "normal desktop" being unity-compiz
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, but i didnt want to put off poeple using the image so at least an unsupported release for 13.04 would be nice
<ogra_> seb128, and we will still need an armhf image to test the apps
<mlankhorst> ok setting up xserver, building from nfs will be fun
<ogra_> you want to be able to try libreoffice still
<mpt> kenvandine, are you implementing it?
<ogra_> and other bits
<ogra_> so a desktop image is definitely still needed
<kenvandine> mpt, no :)
<kenvandine> but i've been anxious for it
<aquarius> kenvandine, interestingly, onSynchronizedChanged exists (becuase it doesn't throw an error) but it never fires... and it can't fire anyway, because you can't have a property called "synchronized", because synchronized is a reserved keyword, I think ;)
<seb128> slangasek, ogra_: I was discussing that today with didrocks, quite some indicators and components (e.g bamf, hud) are not compatible with both desktop and ubuntu touch
<kenvandine> i've been working on signon-ui for touch though
<slangasek> seb128: and how is this an armhf issue?
<kenvandine> aquarius, ah!
<seb128> slangasek, ogra_: so it seems the current approach to be able to build ubuntu-touch from the archive is to enable the "touch" codepath on armhg
<ogra_> seb128, then we can switch to xubuntu or something for that image ... but we need a desktop to test desktop apps on
<slangasek> hmm
<seb128> armhf
<kenvandine> mpt, but we couldn't get to far with it or the qml bindings until we had designs
<seb128> ogra_, slangasek: which will break the standard desktop
<ogra_> seb128, i'm sure you dont want to fly blind
<ogra_> you need something to test applications on
<ogra_> and fixes/bugs etc
<seb128> ogra_, sure, xorg will still run, it's just indicators and stuff will start breaking
<seb128> so it will not be a fully functional image
<ogra_> right, as i said, we can switch to a flavour desktop
<seb128> or we need to define another strategy
<slangasek> seb128: I would appreciate if we could have a public discussion about this on ubuntu-devel, so that everyone's on the same page wrt what's being rendered incompatible and why
<ogra_> ++
<seb128> +1 as well
<seb128> the issue just started surface with hud2 landing
<seb128> they rely on a bamf that is incompatible with the current desktop unity
<ogra_> alternatively we could have a touch image with XMir
<ogra_> if thats already far enough
<seb128> so we can't land phablet apps, that use hud2
<slangasek> ogra_: it's not; I'm told xmir is still several months out
<seb128> it's not
<slangasek> it's not critical path for the phone
<ogra_> yeah, thought so
<seb128> and that will not solve the issue of e.g bamf or hud being incompatible
<seb128> same for indicators
<seb128> atm we have "forked" versions of ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> and how do you solve that on x86 desktop ?
<seb128> those are going to be merged back
<seb128> but atm they are no co-installable
<seb128> ogra_, solve what?
<ogra_> i dont see why the arch matters here
<ogra_> well, the x86 desktop image will persist, wont it ?
<seb128> atm we made the assumption i386,amd64=unity-compiz ; armhf=unity-touch
<ogra_> ARGH !
<seb128> that's not for R
<ogra_> in the archive ?!?!
<seb128> yes
<seb128> different build time options
<ogra_> oh my god !
<seb128> until we properly converge
<seb128> well, that's early thinking and not raring material
<seb128> ogra_, if you have other suggestions, you are welcome
<ogra_> we are talking about S here
<seb128> the plan B was "don't build ubuntu-touch images from the archive until the codebases properly converge"
<ogra_> raring is done
<seb128> but that could be some months off
<seb128> so what do we do early S?
<seb128> keep "forked" versions in a ppa
<ogra_> no
<seb128> and keep building ubuntu-touch from that?
<rsalveti> bfiller: will you cover this week then?
<rsalveti> for the weekly updates
<bfiller> rsalveti: yup
<ogra_> that in package decision seems so wrong though
<seb128> there is not so much decisions
<rsalveti> bfiller: cool, thanks
<seb128> we can't break the current desktop on i386/amd64
<ogra_> have two differently named packages ...
<ogra_> its very easy
<seb128> co-installable?
<ogra_> and do a transition once you can merge the codebase
<seb128> like change all the paths, etc
<seb128> have NEW sources in to drop them in a few weeks/months?
<ogra_> have them conflict until the merge
<seb128> it's a waste of efforts
<seb128> well, have them conflict
<seb128> how is that different from "have different builds flags"?
<seb128> you are basically saying that ubuntu-touch will depends on the second source
<ogra_> you still have working desktops ?
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> do we need working indicators?
<ogra_> no prob with that
<seb128> it might be easier to claim desktop to be xubuntu...
<ogra_> we already have a completely separate seed exactly for this
<ogra_> we created it with exactly the difference in mind
<seb128> well, it just means duplicate quite some sources
<seb128> and making code changes to use different paths
<slangasek> seb128: for my part, I have to wonder why these codebases can't be converged right now and be ready to go by the end of the month
<seb128> slangasek, because they are on different techs
<ogra_> why do we have a separate seed and meta at all then
<seb128> it's going to take some time to converge them
<ogra_> if ubuntu-desktop  is one thing on one arch and something completely different on the other anyway
<mhall119> seb128: you're not busy this month are you? :)
<seb128> slangasek, like the touch indicators speak a different protocol which is not understood by the compiz unity
<slangasek> hmm
<ogra_> seb128, it also means to me that my chromebook (and many others out there) is trash
<ogra_> unless i stop using unity
<seb128> mhall119, you know me, I'm a slacker ;-)
<seb128> ogra_, slangasek: I'm not claiming any made decision anyway, I'm just saying it's not going to be easy to build ubuntu and ubuntu-touch from the same packages before a while
<seb128> the touch image "forked" quite come component in a way which is incompatible with the compiz unity
<slangasek> seb128: well, if you can lay out the details on -devel, that would help us understand the landscape here and what options we have for S
<slangasek> I have assumed up to now based on other discussions that we would continue carrying desktop images for Panda for validation until Xmir lands
<seb128> slangasek, will do, I need to sync with didrocks about specific technical details
<slangasek> we should work out whether that's still the right call, and if so muster some resources to help you make this possible... and if not, figure out what our fallback is (and let people off the hook for maintaining Panda desktop hardware support that we won't use)
<seb128> slangasek, did we commit to build ubuntu-touch from the ubuntu archive by some date and when is that?
<mhall119> mzanetti: I see your apps are for Meego/Maemo, do they run on Ubuntu Touch too?
<mzanetti> mhall119: GetMeWheels is fully ported, just not published yet because QtLocation crashes on our phone
<seb128> slangasek, we could keep building from a ppa, containing the forked versions of the components that didn't converge, until ready
<seb128> slangasek, but I'm not sure how long the "ready" is going to take
<seb128> it's not going to be before summer
<mzanetti> mhall119: Xbmcremote is 90% ported. I'm waiting for the design of the official music player to give it some consistency
<mhall119> ok
<slangasek> seb128: I am not happy at all about building Ubuntu Touch from a ppa, even in raring
<mhall119> mzanetti: I'd love to see screenshots of them running with the Ubuntu SDK
<mzanetti> mhall119: let me find the urls
<slangasek> seb128: I understand there are incompatible changes that prevent us from syncing it in without disrupting stuff - I'm just saying that I'm not happy that it's in a ppa instead of the archive
<mzanetti> mhall119: http://notyetthere.org/data/xbmcremote/screenshots/
<seb128> slangasek, nobody is happy about it, but reality is that they took shortcuts to build the demos and it's going to take some time to clean that debt
<mzanetti> mhall119: http://notyetthere.org/data/getmewheels_ubuntu.png
<slangasek> seb128: so I don't know if we have a "committment" of any kind, but I think we *should* be building Touch from the archive as soon as S opens
<slangasek> seb128: maybe you could throw some of the cleanup work our direction?
<ogra_> slangasek, i heard that cant happen
<mhall119> mzanetti: thanks!
<ogra_> things like NM seem to have incompatible changes in them
<ogra_> and other stuff
<ogra_> so there will be packjages that seem to be planned to stay in PPAs
<seb128> slangasek, we need to line a clear roadmap of what needs to happen to get there, I will try to get that done and posted to ubuntu-devel this week
<slangasek> ogra_: nack, those things MUST be cleaned up so they can be integrated into the archive
<seb128> slangasek, then we can see how we make things happen sooner rather than later
<ogra_> slangasek, my words exactly :)
<slangasek> seb128: thanks very much :)
<ogra_> slangasek, i'm just the messenger
<seb128> yw
<seb128> ogra_, nothing was "planned to stay in the ppa"
<seb128> but the first shortcut we were thinking about is to build the new codebase on armhf
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: I'm playing a video in ubuntu touch :3
<HelenaKitty> with LXDE it's a charm!
<mzanetti> mhall119: and here's a video of playmee http://ubuntuone.com/3E17r8E45xefxXYunriiB7
<slangasek> ogra_: well, the message you delivered was "that can't happen" - I'm saying not only do I not accept that it can't, I don't accept other people *believing* it can't because they should be working to fix the delta ;)
<seb128> so making armhf the ubuntu-touch version (and breaking the normal desktop on it)
<seb128> slangasek, we are working to fix the delta, we just say it's going to take some time
<ogra_> slangasek, i was referring to "when S opens"
<bobweaver>  \o/ Finally http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh7yCVrGhc8
<seb128> the question is what we do during this time
<slangasek> seb128: well, for my part I think this is a high enough priority that we should consider throwing more resources at it to reduce the time :)
<slangasek> like, every package with a delta should have someone responsible for fixing it
<slangasek> in parallel
<ogra_> +1
<seb128> slangasek, I think we are throwing as much resources as we have
<labsin> Anybody that can help me with the ValueSelector from Ubuntu.Components.ListItems?
<slangasek> seb128: you're not, because you haven't tapped Foundations for it! :)
<seb128> well, it's not as easy as "merging delta"
<seb128> slangasek, I'm not sure that having foundation learn about gmenumodel and porting gtk code to it is the best use of your resources
<seb128> it's going to take some weeks to get up to speed to do those code changes
<slangasek> seb128: there are other packages we can help with.  I know mountall, network-manager, libhybris are all still on the "needs work before pushing to archive" list, for instance
<ogra_> there are other bits
<seb128> slangasek, right
<slangasek> but I'm not sure anybody is driving this
<slangasek> nobody's talked to me about the requirements for mountall, for instance
<sergiusens> slangasek: it's everything in phablet-extras
<seb128> slangasek, that's a bit orthogonal to the components I was talking about that are not "converged" yet
<seb128> we should have cover mountall&co in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-ubuntu-touch-porting
<ali1234> bobweaver: did you get touch UI working in virtualbox with the sdk?!?!?
<seb128> the whiteboard says "* mountall: should be discarded based once we have a proper ubuntu/android container model"
<ogra_> ali1234, necessitas
<bobweaver> ali1234,  yup and it is tied into qtcreator
<seb128> " discussion to have in the container discussion (will be fixed with lxc)"
<ali1234> ogra_: wat?
<bobweaver> ogra_,  that is not true it is unity-next
<ogra_> ali1234, http://necessitas.kde.org/
<ali1234> necessitas is qt for android
<slangasek> seb128: right... who owns the action to finalize that "proper" container model?
<bobweaver> not everything is working I had to compile it
<ogra_> bobweaver, ah, i thought you said you used that
<slangasek> (there's no workitem for it)
<sergiusens> seb128: or if the flip happens android<->ubuntu
<bobweaver> necessitias uses adk and ndk not virtual box
<seb128> I'm trying to find the spec for that...
<ali1234> bobweaver: oh it's unity-next? not the phone ui?
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-containers-host-client-ubuntu-android
<seb128> ?
<bobweaver> it is ubuntu 12.10
<ogra_> slangasek, it depends on ChickenCutlass1's outcome of the container model flip
<ali1234> ah ok, not quite as exciting..
<ali1234> good start though
<seb128> right
<bobweaver> with unity-next compiled on it  the main point is intergration into qtcreator for the sdk that way devs can test Hud and all that in there apps
<seb128> that specs seems to suggest that a first step is ChickenCutlass1 to do investigations
<ogra_> right
<bobweaver> at this point you can not do that with qmlscence
<ogra_> only if we know which container model we use we will know how we deal with it
<ChickenCutlass1> seb128: ogra_ working on it
<mhall119> bobweaver: that's nice, not being able to test HUD locally is a pain
<ChickenCutlass1> seb128: ogra_ almost have Ubuntu booting first
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass1, i know :)  slangasek was asking
<ogra_> since there are depending workitems that arent actually clear
<mhall119> bobweaver: in theory, would this allow writing Ubuntu SDK apps on Windows or Mac?
<bobweaver> the VM will now be striped down of all things that are not needed make a stock image and tie that into the (might be better to start from scratch ) but I think that it would be cool if it was shiped in SDK itsself
<bobweaver> mhall119,  if it runs VM and also qtcreator
<mhall119> bobweaver: awesome
<cyphermox> Fwiw I'm not convinced we can't handle at least NM without these patches.. I'll look at NM alongside ofono as soon as I'm done with hud (today)
<cyphermox> seb128, slangasek: ^
<rsalveti> slangasek: we still need the ppa even for raring, and we now we should be building from the archive asap, but I'm not concerned about the base os
<bobweaver> mhall119,  just a VM that is moded like crazy then the code gets pushed to VM. I just think that that is how the SDK kit should work but that is just me
<rsalveti> we're still investigating the container model and such
<ogra_> rsalveti, we're discussing S
<ali1234> well, i can test my desktop apps on my desktop... i can't currently test any phone apps though, that's the problem from my pov
<rsalveti> ogra_: these modifications (nm, mountall and such) are all specifics until we define the way to go
<mhall119> bobweaver: I'm with you, pmcgowan1 can we incorporate bobweaver's VM integration into our SDK offering?
<rsalveti> just answering based on the backlog
<ogra_> rsalveti, it isnt clear if we can actually start building images in S even
<rsalveti> and I agree that switching to touch for armhf is *wrong*
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but apparently that dcision is gone
<HelenaKitty> ogra_: http://ompldr.org/vaTF6NA
<ogra_> *decision
<rsalveti> who made that decision?
<HelenaKitty> Look at that!
<rsalveti> just to understand why
<HelenaKitty> no garbled graphics
<HelenaKitty> :3
<ogra_> rsalveti, desktop
<slangasek> it's not decided, just being discussed
<rsalveti> makes no sense for me
<ogra_> HelenaKitty, great
<rsalveti> there are still a lot of things to do to merge the touch things back
<HelenaKitty> Yep :D
<HelenaKitty> It's awesomes
<HelenaKitty> lol
<sergiusens> rsalveti: that choice is hud based only, right cyphermox ?
<rsalveti> unity-next, hud, platform api and such
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I was also thinking about making a adk/ndk viersion but with cgwin and phablet on top then user can pick from menu say Ubuntu touch on android that starts the android emulator or if desktop that starts virtual box or whatever
<rsalveti> and for raring we're using the ppa anyway, so don't worry about the archive if the upstream app needs more love still
<rsalveti> we are the upstream for most of these components, it's just that there might still take 1-2 months
<ali1234> bobweaver: why would you need adk for that?
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, we have the choice to not have touch images from the archive (and build armhf as is) or to have the merged code spit out different binaries based on arch
<rsalveti> to have everything done right
<ali1234> bobweaver: someone told me it would be better to use linaro's qemu
<seb128> ogra_, rsalveti: no decision was made
<mhall119> bobweaver: is this a QtCreator plugin, or just configurations?
<ogra_> seb128, oh, it sounded like
<seb128> ogra_, sorry if what I said was confusing
<rsalveti> well, for raring we don't need to worry about the archive
<slangasek> rsalveti: my concern is whether "not worrying" about the archive means things are being postponed that are going to be on the critical path for archive builds later
<bobweaver> ali1234,  for the emulator you would just make a new emulator with custom iso
<rsalveti> let's just keep producing the old desktop to avoid breaking panda, chrome and others
<ogra_> rsalveti, right
<slangasek> rsalveti: I don't want to be halfway through the S cycle and still be building from a ppa
<seb128> ogra_, I said that was the first idea on "how to resolve the issue" we had with didrocks when discussing it today
<mhall119> ali1234: an emulator in hand is worth two in advice :)
<ogra_> ah
<slangasek> rsalveti: and today, I'm not confident that we're on track to avoid that
<seb128> ogra_, early brainstorming
<rsalveti> slangasek: nothing is being postponed, people are working on that stuff
<ogra_> seb128, that sounds completely different :)
<cyphermox> It's especially relevant for hud, I suggested it knowing it's not a solution but it at least lets me test hud here for now
<rsalveti> it's just that it might not be the right time to deal with that, specially for raring
<ali1234> bobweaver: so..... why does it need adk/ndk?
<ogra_> but probably i wanted to read it like that to have a reason for whining :)
<seb128> ogra_, I will make sure we reach ubuntu-devel by the end of the week with the issues we have and the potential option we though about
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> slangasek: that depends on the component, we got a *lot* to do
<cyphermox> Separate packages with separate build rules seems a better option
<seb128> cyphermox, so different sources building conflicting binaries?
<rsalveti> yup, but still avoiding splitting packages based on arch
<ogra_> and then merge by FF
<seb128> souces duplications is annoying
<ogra_> we have a separate touch seed, so we can easily handle that
<seb128> but it might the easiest option meanwhile
<seb128> +be
<rsalveti> yup
<ogra_> ok
 * ogra_ goes afk to at least see the rest of that football game ... 
<rsalveti> I just think that there's no to rush to push touch related changes at raring atm
<seb128> ogra_, enjoy!
<rsalveti> only if that helps us somehow once S is open
<seb128> rsalveti, oh, raring is done, it's hard frozen
<ogra_> i will ... the bavarians dont look good though :)
<seb128> rsalveti, we are already on S
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well didrocks though differently earlier today
<rsalveti> good :-)
<cyphermox> seb128, it's a lot of work but I got a handle on it and it might be mostly just for hud...
<rsalveti> yeah, we're discussing this at the same time barca is playing against psg :P
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well for daily releases at least
<seb128> rsalveti, "we are" being "our thinking is"
<rsalveti> right
<seb128> cyphermox, it's going to be indicators as well
<seb128> cyphermox, like indicator-messages
<seb128> the touch version and desktop versions are very different
<rsalveti> yup
<sergiusens> seb128: bfiller told that has a path to resolution though
<cyphermox> Ok
<rsalveti> slangasek: the desktop related components is what worries me the most
<cyphermox> Couldn't the indicators magically figure things out at runtime?
<rsalveti> because of bamf, nux and a few other dependencies
<seb128> sergiusens, the path is "teach the desktop unity to talk the new protocole, then make indicators build a desktop profile on the new model" I guess?
<seb128> cyphermox, we need to make unity-3d speak gmenumodel indicators first
<seb128> cyphermox, which isn't the case atm
<bfiller> seb128: right
<cyphermox> Ie, what kind of hud/unity do I have and what can I do with it
<cyphermox> Do we?
<seb128> cyphermox, larsu is working on it
<bobweaver> ali1234,  we make are vm image right the moded one (ubuntu phablet) http://imagebin.org/253510      we then  add it to are qtcreator for testing  http://imagebin.org/253511  so when we press the run button it fires up the qemu emulator that the android-sdk uses and pushs code to it to test
<bfiller> seb128: ubuntu touch indicators already speak it so they are all set
<seb128> bfiller, the issue is that if your bring those on the desktop you break unity-3d indicators
<seb128> until we teach unity-3d to talk the same protocol
<seb128> but that's ongoing work
<seb128> so not a lot of discuss
<seb128> just a bit of time to get it done
<bfiller> seb128: right, except I think the touch indicators are named differently right now so shouldn't conflict? maybe not in all cases
<seb128> I think they have conflicting files
<seb128> like icons
<seb128> but that shouldn't be too hard to resolve
<pmcgowan1> mhall119: bobweaver has vm intergation?
<mhall119> pmcgowan1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh7yCVrGhc8
<mhall119> using virtualbox, integrated with QtCreator
<mhall119> it may not give device-like emulation, but it should enable app development on non-Ubuntu platforms
<pmcgowan1> mhall119: I think JP was planning to do exactly that, did he make a plugin
<ogra_> pmcgowan1, using the android sdk emulator ...
<pmcgowan1> interesting
<pmcgowan1> mhall119: lets show it to jppiiroi1en
<mhall119> probably too late today for jppiiroi1en
<pmcgowan1> yep
<mhall119> unless maybe we say his nick a bunch more
<pmcgowan1> mhall119: so the collection page is great, is there any plan to package and PPA them all?
 * mhall119 emails him
<mhall119> pmcgowan1: that's the goal
<mhall119> popey made a shiny new PPA for them
<pmcgowan1> oh good where at
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/collection
<pmcgowan1> ack
<HelenaKitty> I've tried to install flash player to see how well youtube performs but every package and repo I've tried has failed.
<HelenaKitty> and claims the package is missing
<HelenaKitty> :/
<labsin> HelenaKitty: I suppose there's no armhf build for that package.
<ali1234> ogra_: he's using virtualbox... not qemu
<ali1234> in the video anyway
<HelenaKitty> labsin: Why not?
<ali1234> wait, never mind
<labsin> HelenaKitty: Adabe canceled development for it
<labsin> and also for Linux
<labsin> The Chrome implementation of it micht work. Will probably come with Chromium.
<HelenaKitty> labsin: I know
<HelenaKitty> but...
<HelenaKitty> I still want to use it!
<labsin> Maybe look at Gnash?
 * HelenaKitty sighs
<HelenaKitty> okies
<labsin> HelenaKitty: Have you tried installing Chromium?
<HelenaKitty> labsin: That's what I use
<HelenaKitty> labsin: How do I use gnash?
<HelenaKitty> I installed it but it doesn't work out of the box.
<labsin> is it in chrome://plugins (you put that in you're address bar). I just found it when google'ing
<HelenaKitty> Okies :3
<HelenaKitty> labsin: gnash/flash doesn't show up in there. :/
<rsalveti> boiko: testing today's image and the compose option is not available anymore when opening up a contact
<rsalveti> boiko: actually, from the log
<boiko> rsalveti: you mean clicking a message?
<rsalveti> I dialed a number, and wanted later to send a text
<rsalveti> but wanted to use the entry available at the conversation view
<rsalveti> thought that this was available before
<rsalveti> might be wrong
<boiko> rsalveti: nope, it wasn't :)
<boiko> rsalveti: known but and part of the discussions we are going to have with designers starting this week
<rsalveti> the conversation view for an entry only allows 'back'
<rsalveti> not even compose
<boiko> rsalveti: it never had a compose option
<rsalveti> boiko: right, then ok :-)
<boiko> rsalveti: but anyway, there was a release today that improved that a bit, but not that far
<rsalveti> just wanted to confirm that this was the behavior
<rsalveti> quite annoying as I had to enter the number again when composing the message
<boiko> rsalveti: yep, it is annoying, and we want to fix that
<rsalveti> boiko: cool :-)
<kgunn> jasoncwarner_: ping
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sergiusens: why do we need https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/phablet-tools/bootstrap/+merge/157967 ?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I think it's a tag for the daily release as it constructs a change log from the last bzr revno
<sergiusens> rsalveti: so the next daily release will update/generate a changelog good for revno 71+
<m3th4n3> Hello everyone!
<m3th4n3> I just flashed My Nexus 7 with today's release of Ubuntu touch, but i am stuck with the lock screen and it says i have 14 tweets. the clock works, but nothing else.
<HelenaKitty> I can't seem to get any sound. I boot up the device, gets to login screen, hears the login jingle, logs in, the volume control in the LXDE tray is always right down to minimum so I turn it up, still no sound however the tray icon is showing that something somewhere it muted, so I checked alsamixer only to find nothing is muted there and also found that my music player is on full volume, what could the problem be?
<HelenaKitty> I would prefer to diagnose my system from a terminal.
<bfiller> sergiusens: where do the raring images live on cdimages?
<RobbyF> bfiller, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ at the bottom of the page
<RobbyF> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<bfiller> RobbyF: thanks
<HelenaKitty> Guys? I've no sound! O.o
<sergiusens> bfiller: yes
<sergiusens> bfiller: and you can use the --alternate-settings thing I gave you for autodownlaoding with phablet-tools
<bfiller> sergiusens: thanks
<cyphermox> rsalveti: it's needed because of daily build, to avoid having the automatic jobs picking up bugs that have already been fixed and marking them as closed by an upload
<HelenaKitty> Ooooooooooh
<HelenaKitty> academia
<HelenaKitty> you can pick me up
<HelenaKitty> soon with your love and I need your love
<HelenaKitty> *whistlesdownthemic*
<HelenaKitty> Guys?
<HelenaKitty> Is this #music or...
<HelenaKitty> #ubuntu-touch? :o
<sergiusens> bfiller: if you want a working network manager I can make some packages available, if not, it will most likely be in the next build
<sergiusens> HelenaKitty: what are you running?
<HelenaKitty> sergiusens: ?
<dassie> How will apps be distributed for the ubuntu phone? Is it gonna be like the apple store where developers have go through some validation process before it gets published? Basically I'm asking whether developers should anticipate their apps being rejected for the same reasons that apple would reject them from their store.
<sergiusens> HelenaKitty: well you mention lxde, I don't consider that part of ubuntu-touch... so what are you running? how did you install?
<HelenaKitty> ...
<HelenaKitty> sergiusens: Dude
<HelenaKitty> Ubuntu touch = Ubuntu with Android kernel
<HelenaKitty> You use it like you use Ubuntu.
<HelenaKitty> Either way I am going back to plain android because I found Ubuntu to be unstable on my device. :/
<genii-around> hence "developer preview"
<HelenaKitty> genii-around: Well...
<HelenaKitty> overall it's nice
<HelenaKitty> but...
<sergiusens> I wouldn't expect stability with our raring transition either
<HelenaKitty> what lets it down is a graphics bug
<sergiusens> HelenaKitty: on what device?
<HelenaKitty> that's the only thing that let it down
<HelenaKitty> sergiusens: Nexus 7
<cyphermox> sergiusens: using the desktop nexus 7 image actually
<HelenaKitty> It's to do with the Tegra 3
<sergiusens> cyphermox: oh, yeah, I don't consider that ubuntu-touch :-)
<HelenaKitty> It is tho
<HelenaKitty> like I said...
<HelenaKitty> Ubuntu Touch = Ubuntu with Android kernel
<sergiusens> HelenaKitty: it's much more than that today, so no
<HelenaKitty> sergiusens: ?
<sergiusens> Ubuntu Touch ~= Ubuntu + Android HAL
<HelenaKitty> They've been talking about ditching the Nexus 7 image cause of that one bug. :/
<HelenaKitty> fml
<HelenaKitty> geez just leave it up there but mark it as stable!
<HelenaKitty> Nexus 7 is a good tablet someone will come around to fixing the bug.
<HelenaKitty> It doesn't happen over night, you know?!
<HelenaKitty> it wont just happen in months even always!
<sergiusens> HelenaKitty: well you can always rebuild the image... that image was build just to test stuff
<HelenaKitty> s/stable/unstable
<HelenaKitty> sergiusens: What image isn't?
<HelenaKitty> what image would you recommend?
<HelenaKitty> I've been told this before
<HelenaKitty> but I STILL think it shouldn't be ditched!
<sergiusens> HelenaKitty: it probably won't be ditched, but I'm sure the people who were working on it are moving on to ubuntu-touch
<sergiusens> which is not the same
<HelenaKitty> er
<HelenaKitty> What is Ubuntu Touch then sergiusens?
<HelenaKitty> I originally wanted Debian on my device. Before that I ran Debian in a chroot :/
<sergiusens> HelenaKitty: what easier to explain than the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<HelenaKitty> so I proceeded to flash Debian, ran into many problems I couldn't fix that were causing kernel panic
<HelenaKitty> So then I flashed that Ubuntu image
<HelenaKitty> lol
<sergiusens> cyphermox: with the bootstrap thing you mean marking them Fix Released or Close?
<HelenaKitty> WTF man?!
<cyphermox> sergiusens: yeah, appearing in the changelog at all
<HelenaKitty> ...
<cyphermox> rsalveti: checked my bt patches for mako? :)
<HelenaKitty> WTF?!
<cyphermox> HelenaKitty: what's wrong?
<HelenaKitty> Nexus 7? Whyy u no responding?
<HelenaKitty> damn bootloader is all frozen up and everything. :/
<cyphermox> also, can you please keep these interventions to a minimum or to make them in a more polite way, please?
<HelenaKitty> This has baffled me
<HelenaKitty> the only cause to this problem would be an I/O error
<cyphermox> HelenaKitty: with the touch image or the desktop image?
<HelenaKitty> nope trying to put factory android back onto it.
<HelenaKitty> the device is totally bricked I am totally locked out completely can't even detect the device
<sergiusens> HelenaKitty: boot with vol up and down pressed
<HelenaKitty> I know what I am doing and can confirm I made no mistake here.
<HelenaKitty> sergiusens: I know what to do
<HelenaKitty> It's just...
<HelenaKitty> MTD had a failure copying O.o
<wilee-nilee> HelenaKitty, Can you get to the fastboot then recovery?
<HelenaKitty> wilee-nilee: recovery is gone
<HelenaKitty> bootloader is there
<HelenaKitty> but recovery MTD messed it up
<cyphermox> HelenaKitty: you can manually reflash that
<HelenaKitty> I investigated the problem and there is an error on my system that came from the copying process of MTD.
<HelenaKitty> cyphermox: Dude that is what I am doing!
<sergiusens> HelenaKitty: if you know what to do and know the problem, why did you need a response?
<cyphermox> HelenaKitty: just grab a cwm recovery and re-flash it, but even then, the factory images from google will just happily reflash over everything
<wilee-nilee> yeah, Ihad the desktop image do some damage about 5 days ago I had to delete the ubuntu image from recovery and load the factory to get to my saved image in the end.
<cyphermox> what's MTD have to do with reflashing a nexus 7?
<HelenaKitty> fastboot uses the MTD protocol for I/O
<cyphermox> wilee-nilee: afaik that was a known bug before, not sure if it was fixed, but yeah, re-flashing the factory images would clear it up
<HelenaKitty> adb also uses the MTD protocol
<HelenaKitty> YES!
<HelenaKitty> it's okay now guys
<wilee-nilee> cyphermox, Yeah I just chuckled, I have images of all my installs on all devices.
<cyphermox> duh, /me confused MTD and MTP >.<
<HelenaKitty> Okies
<HelenaKitty> know that is out of the way
<HelenaKitty> rebooting to the bootloader again
<HelenaKitty> Now to flash "system" and should be ready to go!, right guys? haha
<HelenaKitty> That's why it failed guys. I forgot to set "system" as mountable and when MTD attempted to mount that's how it failed.
<sergiusens> rsalveti: this is good to go https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/network-manager-raring/+merge/158002
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cyphermox: got it, cool (phablet-tools mr)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yup, had to fix network first at raring so I could test it there properly as well
<rsalveti> should land for tomorrow's iamge
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
<rsalveti> sergiusens: will you merge/push it by hand?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: sure
<HelenaKitty> Okies :£
<HelenaKitty> :3
<sergiusens> rsalveti: on second though, can you do it? You already signed it :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure
 * HelenaKitty is tired, wants to chill in bed, get her feet warm and snuggle and watch some movies
<HelenaKitty> :D
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: cool
<cyphermox> I'm having dinner now, but when I'm done maybe I can try to flatten NM's patches in a way that I could just upload everything the same for phablet and not-phablet
<rsalveti> cyphermox: p2p might be easy to support
<sergiusens> rsalveti: how far is ofono from being in too?
<rsalveti> even the revert I did
<rsalveti> sergiusens: tested at quantal and it worked fine, now testing at raring
<rsalveti> should be good in a few
<rsalveti> cyphermox: only one that might be hard to support is regarding policykit
<rsalveti> sergiusens: new nm just for raring, right?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yes
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we should deprecate quantal :-)
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> soon
<sergiusens> pwd
<sergiusens> ldoh
<HelenaKitty> DOWN DOWN DOWN THE CHIMNEY
<HelenaKitty> DOWN DOWN DOWN THE CHIMNEY
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-11
<cyphermox> sergiusens: rsalveti: heh, phablet-tools, I didn't wake up about it, no point now what there has already been a release in PPA...
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/ofono-release-112phablet1/+merge/158261
<sfrique> rsalveti, are you here?
<sfrique> does anyone who knows about ofonod and ril can help me?
<sfrique_> anyone?
<binhgreat> hello
<binhgreat> I flashed ubuntu-touch to my Sony Arc from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2226406
<binhgreat> It's boot but performance is low
<binhgreat> I checked by "top" and find that, hud-service always around 54%, rsyslogd is 44%
<binhgreat> Could anyone help me? I think if hud-service and rsyslogd can be disabled or reduce the cpu usage, ubuntu-touch may be run good in my phone
<sfrique_> anyone on ril or ofono that can help me?
<sfrique_> Ursinha-afk, are you there?
<oSoMoN> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<road>  hi
<road> nobody
<shadeslayer> I'm curious, could someone explain how the graphics stack works right now ( the X bits ) on ubuntu touch?
<shadeslayer> more specifically to the N10
<shadeslayer> ogra_: do you have any idea ^ ?
<ogra_> no X bits involved :)
<oSoMoN> dpm: ping
<dpm> hey oSoMoN
<ogra_> in the android layer you have SurfaceFlinger which the Ui attaches to from the ubuntu container via libhybris
<oSoMoN> hola dpm
<dpm> buenas :)
<ogra_> that part will soon be replaced by Mir
<oSoMoN> dpm: do you know if jenkins/autolanding is enabled for the core app template branch?
<oSoMoN> dpm: I have https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-phone-commons/appTemplate-packaging-fixes/+merge/157077 which is approved, but hasn’t landed yet
<ogra_> shadeslayer, see the Mir spec pon the ubuntu wiki, it has  an overview of "today" and "tomorrow"
<ogra_> s/pon/on/
<shadeslayer> ogra_: I see, and what if for Kubuntu we want to use X + kwin_gles
<shadeslayer> since kwin won't have Mir integration
<shadeslayer> ( atleast that's the situation right now )
<ogra_> you will be able to use X as you do now
<shadeslayer> but graphics acceleration?
<dpm> oSoMoN, I think it's only enabled for the core apps. If you think it makes sense for it to autoland, I think we can just ping mmrazik (who doesn't seem to be online right now) and add it to jenkins. For now, I could merge in your change manually
<ogra_> we dont plan to drop it from the archive :)
<ogra_> once Mir enters the desktop there will also be XMir
<shadeslayer> haha, no, I mean, lets say I install ubuntu-touch and then install Kubuntu ontop of that
<ogra_> ah, that wont work (doesnt work with gnome or other stuff either)
<oSoMoN> dpm: not sure autolanding is really needed for this branch, but if you can merge mine I’d appreciate :)
<ogra_> shadeslayer, you would need to port kwin to QtMir
<shadeslayer> right, so my question is, is there a way to get the drivers from https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#manta, plop them somewhere and make it work?
<ogra_> or just live without Kwin ... the apps should just work
<shadeslayer> ogra_: uh, Martin's position is pretty clear on Mir atm
<ogra_> btter ask that in #ubuntu-mir
<ogra_> yoou cant just use the android drivers without their context i guess ... you will need some android env around it
<ogra_> (the kernel and HAL layer)
<shadeslayer> I see
<ogra_> in any case the guys in #ubuntu-mir are far more qualified than i am, i'm mostly guessing based on what i know today ...
<dpm> oSoMoN, ok, merged :)
<ogra_> they can surely go more into detail
<shadeslayer> okay will ask
<oSoMoN> dpm: awesome, thanks!
<shadeslayer> possibly the mer people have also figured out something
<xnox> jhodapp: rsalveti: when you will have a moment later today, I'd like to chat about platform-api & ubuntu-sensors and testing. I did run the test_* apps from the platform-api for the hybris implementation and they do work. Are those being run in jenkins setup somewhere. Similarly for qtsensors, there are no tests at the moment - but it's a plugin for qt framework.
<xnox> should it like have (1) api-compat unit tests against qt framework (2) sensors regulartly tested (autopilot or manually or some funky integration tests "e.g. change brightness via api & check if kernel reports a delta change)
<ogra_> xnox, i think that stuff isnt finalized yet
<xnox> I mean if either of platform-api / sensors get broken and "slip-in" it will be detected quite quickly. But i'd like some automated safety net against braking phablet images due to bugs in either of those.
<xnox> ogra_: ok. Then I'm happy to start daily landing those - tbh.
<xnox> ogra_: cause we will have autopkgtests to check buildability for example and I will push for api-compat monitoring.
<xnox> didrocks: ^^^^^^ any other thoughts.
<ogra_> dont quote me on that though ... but i think the majority of sensores isnt even working afaik
<xnox> ogra_: i've tried raring chroot and reverted back to quantal/raring frankenstein, because I was not getting wifi on the raring chroot.
<xnox> ogra_: i twiddle the brightness slider with my finger in the indicator and it totally works on nexus 7 =)
<didrocks> xnox: ok, do you mind coordinate on it with mterry? as I think some of his work is dep on yours
<ogra_> yeah, no network is a known bug
<xnox> ogra_: ok.
<didrocks> xnox: sad that we can't have them being running before or as part of the daily release
<ogra_> should be fixed this week though according to sergio
<didrocks> xnox: meaning, we are breaking something and then fixing
<didrocks> rather than the other way around :)
<Mirv> loicm: could you sponsor lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit (0.1.41) into raring? I merged your raring specific changes so it should be fit for archive upload as well (with the general FFe for mobile related stuff)
<didrocks> xnox: please put all details in the spreadsheet so that we can have a summary
<xnox> didrocks: true. but we are a bit in a chicken & egg situation: cannot test this stack (e.g. raring/s daily image flashed to a tablet), since we don't have all the pieces built/bootstrapped/image generated.
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, just mark that down and check with mterry to have the stack daily landing now
<didrocks> xnox: you have the bootstrap commits and everything?
<xnox> once we have first image, we can start doing things similar to daily-iso-testing-desktop.
<xnox> didrocks: will fill the details on the spreadsheet and commit bootstrap marker.
<xnox> otherwise sensors are fine. and platform-api is landing into ppa already.
<P3T3> ogra_, Hi, as I remember you know how to detect version of build image?
<didrocks> xnox: great! :)
<xnox> P3T3: .disk/info or some hidden file?!
<ogra_> P3T3, somewhere in /system/etc ...
<xnox> oh.....
<ogra_> there is a stamp file
<ogra_> or was it /etc ? ... /me forgot
<ogra_> xnox, that will likely be there once we do actual cdimage builds :)
<ogra_> in S or so
<P3T3> OK there is /etc/buildstamp
<ogra_> right
<xnox> didrocks: hm.... your comments seemed to be gone from the spreadsheet? or they got marked "resolved"
<didrocks> xnox: urgh?
<xnox> didrocks: nevermind found them.
<didrocks> yep ;)
<P3T3> I have an image from popey with acubens Fri, 01 Mar 2013 05:23:11 +0000
<P3T3> This image is later then MWC demo and it boots in UI, is this image from daily builds?
<popey> yes P3T3
<popey> P3T3: march 1st is the datestamp on it
<P3T3> I know, but do not know which date starts daily images :-)
<popey> P3T3: how will that help?
<popey> i think the first public build was on feb 19
<popey> or thereabouts
<P3T3> popey, latest daily builds fails to boot in GUI, I am searching what changed and when
<popey> sure, but you said the one you have works?
<popey> so surely something broke _after_ the image you have, not before
<P3T3> this one is from you and it works
<popey> right, and that's from march 1st, so you want to find out what broke after?
<P3T3> thats right!
<popey> we can do a bisect ☻  I can upload one from half way between then and now
<P3T3> I think enough will be date 10th March
<popey> ok, thats build 17, want that one?
<P3T3> if you can :-D
<popey> sure
<popey> P3T3: it's uploading to the same place, will be there later
<P3T3> popey, Thank you, I will wait
<popey> np
<P3T3> otherwise, I think this image from March 1st is a bit faster then MWC one
<popey> thats possible
<shadeslayer> ogra_: I'm reading up on the xf86-video-armsoc , which seems to be a driver for the Mali T6xx series
<ogra_> shadeslayer, well, yeah, but it has its issues with composite (i'm using it right now)
<shadeslayer> oh
<ogra_> i thought you were after running kde on top of ubuntu touch
<shadeslayer> hm, nope, I was thinking of running X -> Run KDE
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well you asked about the graphics stack of ubuntu touch initially
<ogra_> so i kind of assumed that
<shadeslayer> yeah, I was investigating how it works on ubuntu touch :)
<shadeslayer> I think I understand now
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> armsoc will work indeed
<shadeslayer> yay, but with issues, that's fine
<ogra_> but has its issues and you need to hack around in the ldconfig setup
<shadeslayer> atleast there's something I can start off with
<shadeslayer> oh?
<ogra_> (to prevent mesa from taking over)
<shadeslayer> ah
<ogra_> you want mesa for GL stuff but not for GLES
<shadeslayer> roger
<ogra_> and the driver doesnt have a concept fro this (since the GLES driver is completely unlicensed, so cant be distributed in packages)
<shadeslayer> fun, do you have your setup documented somewhere? or can you throw it up in a pastebin real quick?
<shadeslayer> the N10 has very bad button placement :(
<shadeslayer> so awkward to press the buttons at the top
<popey> shadeslayer: all android devices have bad button placement ☻
<xnox> didrocks: lp:qtubuntu-sensors has the bootstrap node, comments added on the spreadsheet, bugs filed against the project and linked to the blueprint to create WI.
<shadeslayer> popey: haha
<xnox> didrocks: please "add" qtubuntu-sensors to start landing into the ppa.
<ogra_> i just removed the /etc/ld.so.conf.d/arm-linux-gnueabihf_GLES.conf link, put the libGLES stuff for mali into /usr/lib and run ldconfig here
<didrocks> xnox: does it have autolanding? (upstream merge)
<didrocks> xnox: I don't find it in the current stack
<shadeslayer> ogra_: 'here' ?
<ogra_> on my chromebook
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<ogra_> (same HW)
<popey> P3T3: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/phablet/17/ finished
<shadeslayer> ogra_: and regarding the libGLES stuff for mali, did you use the libGLES so that google provides or the driver from the archive?
<ogra_> there is no driver from the archive
<shadeslayer> the driver I downloaded from google has a libGLES_mali.so
<ogra_> as i said, its not distributable
<shadeslayer> uh
<ogra_> i copied the files from chromeos
<shadeslayer> http://pad.lv/u/xf86-video-armsoc
<xnox> didrocks: hmm... explain. It was part of the blueprint tasks for cleanup & landing. And this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtubuntu-sensors/bootstrap/+merge/157399
<xnox> did get merged.
<ogra_> that doesnt contain any mali libs
<ogra_> its only the driver
<shadeslayer> ah I see
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, interesting, I don't find the configuration of the CI jobs, not sure how they dealt with it, but looks good, I'm adding it to the daily release stack
<xnox> ack.
<xnox> didrocks: not sure what to do with this "changelog-entry-only-merge" https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/qtubuntu-sensors/qtubuntu-sensors_release/+merge/152181
<didrocks> xnox: seems they did a "release" the old way (they change the changelog) for phablet
<didrocks> xnox: you can get it merged if you want, would be more clear if the top changelog is the one with the boostrap though
<didrocks> (but not 100% necessary)
<shadeslayer> ogra_: how's ubuntu on the Chromebook though?
<ogra_> shadeslayer, fine apart from the composite issue ... unity doesnt catch that and runs (even thinks it is fully supported) but it slow as hell
<ogra_> so i have to resort to other WMs
<ogra_> waiting for Mir desktop support :)
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<shadeslayer> I can't wait to flash this literally-brand-new-N10
<ogra_> alternatively hoping that someone fixes it in early S  for arm desktops :)
<didrocks> xnox: added to the daily FYI
 * ogra_ loves unity (like manu others) on arm desktops ... so it would be nice if that cound be fixed at some point 
<ogra_> s/manu/many/
<xnox> didrocks: cool, thanks.
<didrocks> thanks to you :)
<shadeslayer> ogra_: just to make sure I understood this correctly, the armsoc is the driver, that's opensource and licensable, OTOH samsung ships it's own libGLES that cannot be packaged, correct?
<ogra_> right
<shadeslayer> okay
<ogra_> and armsoc uses the libGLES for acceleration if it is available
<shadeslayer> right
<P3T3> popey, downloaded and now in flashing process. I will inform you about result
<popey> P3T3: great
<P3T3> popey, fails, have black screen
<popey> bummer
<P3T3> can we try other build ?
<P3T3> I have Mar 1st working and MAr 11th non working
<P3T3> first one is build #8 and second one is #17
<popey> P3T3: sure
<popey> P3T3: i have 9, 10, 11, 13, 16
<P3T3> popey, 13 as it is happy number in China
<smartboyhw> P3T3, but it isn't in Western countries (I'm from China)
<popey> my house is 13. but the stupid builders were superstitious so they labelled it 12A ☹
<P3T3> My house number is 13 too
<popey> P3T3: uploading, same place
<P3T3> popey, and you can delete 17 if you no longer need it
<popey> thanks
<ftpd> Hi all. Does 3g data work on current build?
<ogra_> nope
<ftpd> :/ So still have to wait. Thanks.
<ogra_> but it is actively being  worked on
<shadeslayer> ogra_: the phablet-armhf.zip is basically just a debootstrapped ubuntu + packages right?
<P3T3> popey, #13 is black too. So remains 9,10,11. Can you give me 10 please? 13 is to delete
<tsdgeos> bzoltan: is there any reason the 1.41 toolkit release is not in raring?
<tsdgeos> 0.1.41
<bzoltan> tsdgeos: we do not (can not ) release straight to Raring
<bzoltan> tsdgeos:  so there is a delay between our release and the distro release
<tsdgeos> ok
<bzoltan> tsdgeos:I suggest to use the SDK Release PPA if you need the latest Toolkit
<tsdgeos> that's what i'm doing
<tsdgeos> but using ppa's makes me sick :D
<andril> hello all
<tsdgeos> hi
<ogra_> shadeslayer, well, it is ubuntu-minimal + android integration + ubuntu touch UI
<shadeslayer> right, I'm just trying to create my own zip
<shadeslayer> seems like there are some other files in there too META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary
<ogra_> yeah, android stuff
<shadeslayer> where does that come from?
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> phablet-dev-bootstrap gens the zip
<jhodapp> xnox: we can chat about that whenever you want
<xnox> jhodapp: well, I think between myself, ogra & didrocks we agreed to start autolanding qtubuntu-sensors. We just need to come up with testing strategy for it.
 * ogra_ is out for ~2h
<jhodapp> xnox: indeed
<xnox> jhodapp: are sensors api exercised via autopilot tests somehow at the moment? or since they are - well - sensors they need manual testing?
<popey> P3T3: ok
<jhodapp> xnox: manual testing, although we should be able to add some simple unit tests to some of those functions
<xnox> I have filed http://pad.lv/1167825 http://pad.lv/1167818 for pure api/abi stability monitoring.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1167825 in qtubuntu-sensors "needs reverse-dependency testing" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1167818 in qtubuntu-sensors "needs api stability tests" [Undecided,New]
<jhodapp> xnox: though I'm sure someone could get creative in simulating the sensors
<xnox> jhodapp: well, we don't want to mock the sensors, cause that's not the point. When I ask to dim the screen - it should dim for real, cause it's a bit pointless to say that well the mock sensors does dim... but the actual tablet regresses and doesn't change brightness.
<xnox> I wonder if Certification team has something in checkbox to test that already - e.g. testing the britness keys on the desktop. But instead of manually pressing buttons, we can go via qtubuntu-sensors api to up/down brightness.
<xnox> jhodapp: what type of unit tests were you thinking? to exercise / checks all functions. Is there like a standard qtsensors examples which we can be compiling/running atainst qtubuntu-sensors plugin?
<jhodapp> xnox: right but that's a functional test...I'm talking more unit testing
<jhodapp> xnox: really basic ones, qtubuntu-sensors really doesn't do a whole lot...it's just very simple glue between the AAL layer and a Qt/QML app
 * Namidairo sniffs qtubuntu-sensors
<xnox> jhodapp: ok. well if you have something in mind that could be done, please open a bug against sensors or add a WI to the landing raring touch blueprint.
<xnox> jhodapp: would you be willing to write those?
<jhodapp> xnox: I don't have anything specific in mind atm, but if I think of something I will certainly add it
<jhodapp> xnox: a bug/blueprint entry
<xnox> jhodapp: ok. I'll poke the code again once we get the raring/s images.
<jhodapp> xnox: also know that I'm no longer the person actively working on that code
<P3T3> popey, if 10 will work then I will need 11, otherwise 9. But first I will need to test it. Will inform you
<xnox> jhodapp: hmm.... who became "goto person" about it?
<popey> P3T3: np
<jhodapp> xnox: I'm not sure offhand, but I can find out for you if you like
<xnox> jhodapp: please do. I'm not familiar with the upstream teams hacking on this stack. I'm from ubuntu engineering trying to get it to land into archive =)
<jhodapp> xnox: ok, np then
<P3T3> popey, downloading 10, thanks
<P3T3> popey, #10 fails. Remains #9, can you upload it?
<popey> sure
<P3T3> popey, 10 & 13 you can delete
<popey> done, thanks
<P3T3> me too
<id0_stupid_user> Hi, may I ask if UT caters for phones with hardware buttons ?
<pmcgowan> the UI is designed to not require hardware buttons, but I think some ports have mapped them to certain functions
<id0_stupid_user> thank you pmcgowan I shall try to search for said 'ports'
<smartboyhw> id0_stupid_user, what phone do you use?
<smartboyhw> Try to find yours at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Upender> I have Nokia N8
<Upender> is it possible to install ubuntu on NOkia n8
<smartboyhw> Upender, whoa I don't think so. Someone needs to port Android to Nokia N8 first:P
<id0_stupid_user> smartboyhw: I have an old android tablet that I pushed generic ubuntu LTS armhf to.
<Upender> okies..actully i am not happy with nokia belle any more
<Upender> hence looking to chagne but no issue will check for any other update or possiblity in furthre
<Upender> future
<id0_stupid_user> I've got the hardware buttons working via a C script that I wrote... Obviously not having X I can't use xevents
<id0_stupid_user> Upender: cool ... My wife has an N8 - I need to repurpose that too ;)
<ali1234> N8 is symbian, good luck rooting it
<id0_stupid_user> :)
<Upender> hmm
<ali1234> Upender: if you just hate belle there is a secret way to downgrade to S^3
<id0_stupid_user> Good luck ladies and gentlemen
<shadeslayer> uh hi
<shadeslayer> when running adb root I get : adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<shadeslayer> causing phablet-flash to fail
<shadeslayer> any ideas?
<popey> P3T3: 9 is done
<P3T3> popey, thanks, going to test it
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> I'll have to root it?
<jhodapp> xnox: you'll want to talk to ChickenCutlass about the sensors now, he's leading that charge
<xnox>  jhodapp ok, thanks.
<jhodapp> xnox: np
<P3T3> popey, #9 works, it's buildstamp = arneb Sat, 02 Mar 2013 05:02:52 +0000 , manhattan-quantal-armhf-20130302-1
<popey> P3T3: good luck finding what changed ⍨
<P3T3> popey, is there any log with changes?
<nik90> hey guys in the ubuntu touch component showcase, I see a tab for icons. I also read the demo code. However where does one find the entire list of icons?
<rsalveti> xnox: ogra_: indeed, the sensors are not "done" at this moment, and I believe the apis will probably change with the new desired implementation at the platform-api
<nik90> I see them using call-start, computer-symbolic etc..but I am unaware as to what other icons are available
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass is the owner of sensors in general, so he might know more
<rsalveti> xnox: but we have the infra available already to run test apps at a real device already
<popey> kaleo: see nik90's question? Do we have a full list?
<rsalveti> so we just need the proper plumbing
 * ogra_ looks for his wrenches
<xnox> rsalveti: ack. What about the test_* apps in platform-api? same story?
<rsalveti> xnox: yup
<rsalveti> they were just quick test apps to make sure hybris wasn't failing while doing the development mostly
<rsalveti> as we're redesigning platform-api, I also believe it'll change quite a bit
<kaleo> popey: nik90: sorry there is no list yet
<kaleo> popey: nik90: moreover the list is different on the desktop and on touch right now
<kaleo> popey: nik90: we use ubuntu-mono-dark on the desktop and ubuntu-mobile on ubuntu touch
<nik90> kaleo: oh ok ... then I'll wait until we get the icons officially for the touch
<kaleo> dpkg -L ubuntu-mono will give you the desktop ones
<kaleo> dpkg -L ubuntu-mobile will give you the touch ones
<kaleo> nik90: just hang on :)
<nik90> kaleo: where do I find the ubuntu-mobile package?
<tsdgeos> intetesting
<tsdgeos> our calculator is mathematically correct
<tsdgeos> which means people will complain :D
<tsdgeos> well, now i did 12 * 8 and got 9696
<tsdgeos> forget that mathematically correct part :D
<nik90> tsdgeos: do you mean in the ubuntu-calculator-app?
<tsdgeos> nik90: whatever is shipped in the phone
<tsdgeos> i guess yes
<nik90> tsdgeos: just tried it now...wierd
<shadeslayer> ogra_: once you're back, I'd like to talk :)
<kaleo> nik90: it's part of the ubuntu-themes source package
<kaleo> nik90: which is or will be soon in raring
<kaleo> nik90: otherwise I think there is a PPA http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/desktop-deps/ubuntu/
<ogra_> shadeslayer, i'm here
<dholbach> sergiusens, rsalveti, ogra_: so client-1303-sponsoring-community-touch-builds is for "1303" obviously - I'm just wondering if with the next UDS happening at 14-16 May 2013 it'd be something we should discuss there?
<dholbach> or do we expect many bits already having fallen into place by then?
<ogra_> i hope the android builds will happen on cdimage by then
<kvarley> I use my tablet for web browsing and playing videos, will the preview serve my purposes yet? I'm a long term ubuntu user and wouldn't mind some bugs
<ogra_> kvarley, both technically work ... but the browser doesnt know about tabs yet for example ...  so its not very comfortable as an enduser
<kvarley> Ok, well my setup is basically TV on my tablet and IM on my phone so I guess I can browse on my phone too
<mhall119> kvarley: depends on the device too, videos play on my Nexus 7, but sound doesn't
<mhall119> but a couple weeks ago, videos didn't play
<mhall119> so, progress!
<shadeslayer> ogra_: hey, so, I'm curious, the chroot that phablet-flash flashes, that contains android stuff and ubuntu chroot correct?
<ogra_> mhall119, just enable subtitles :)
<shadeslayer> ogra_: what if I don't want the android tools and just want a minimal ubuntu chroot ( debootstrap + ssh server )
<ogra_> shadeslayer, it contains the ubuntu side of the platform api and libhybris
<ogra_> shadeslayer, you can do that but wont be able to use any graphical stuff i belive
<shadeslayer> oh, not even by using the methods we talked earlier?
<ogra_> you will need to talk to SurfaceFlinger soemhow
<ogra_> (the android display server)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, wait for Mir:P
<shadeslayer> no no, what if I don't want surfaceflinger and just want to use X?
<ogra_> or build your android in a way that it doesnt fire that up
<mhall119> ogra_: if I wanted to read a movie, I'd buy the book :P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: KWin upstream is not going to accept Mir integration :P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: Martin made that very clear
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I know (LOL) so that:P :P
<ogra_> mhall119, audiobooks ftw :)
<shadeslayer> okay, I thought you were serious ;)
<ogra_> (with subtitles indeed)
<mhall119> ogra_: unless you have to audio....
<mhall119> do audio books have subtitles?
<P3T3> rsalveti, do you know something about compilation parameters of daily builds?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I did watch the whole conversation.
<ogra_> lol, dunno
<rsalveti> P3T3: sure
<shadeslayer> ogra_: recall our conversation earlier today, can't I boot minimal rootfs, put more things that I want ontop of it and then use the libGLES from Samsung to get HW acceleration? ( No Android things at all on the system )
<rsalveti> dholbach: I believe we should be done with it before next uds, but I'd also vote to have some sort of community porters checkpoint
<dholbach> rsalveti, ok great
<rsalveti> to see what we could do to improve the porting experience and such
<ogra_> shadeslayer, you should be able to ... try it :)
<dholbach> sounds great
<shadeslayer> right, now my actual question :D
<ogra_> oh, you did hide it behind smalltalk !
<P3T3> rsalveti, today I have discovered that build from March 3rd causes my problem which leads in black screen
<shadeslayer> how do I switch out the zips? :P
<ogra_> dunno, why do you want zips ?
<shadeslayer> because I don't quite understand how the booting works here
<P3T3> I need to know something about changes between MArch 2nd and 3rd
<shadeslayer> oh
<rsalveti> P3T3: hm, we didn't change any parameters back then
<rsalveti> P3T3: which hardware?
<P3T3> HP Touchpad
<shadeslayer> so I can flash quantal-preinstalled-boot-armel+manta.img and then flash a rootfs to the /data ?
<shadeslayer> and it will all just work?
<ogra_> shadeslayer, have a look at the nexus7 codepath of ac100-tarball-installer ... thats what we use for the n7 desktop images ... should workj similar for the n10
<ogra_> you want a boot.img and put in an initrd that contains the ac100-tarball-installer bits
<shadeslayer> I see
<ogra_> then you can just use a rootfs tarball you prepare
<ogra_> might need some hacking but essentially thats the process i would use
<shadeslayer> okay, thanks :)
<rsalveti> P3T3: I wonder if that is an incompatibility of the platform-api and the compat layer at hybris
<shadeslayer> I'll try and figure out how the AC100 does things
<rsalveti> it might be related with the ubuntu rootfs you're using as well
<dholbach> rsalveti, shall I make it part of the community track?
<ogra_> shadeslayer, better look at the nexus7 codepath in there ... thats way simpler
<ogra_> the ac100 has a ton of checks etc that you dont really want
<rsalveti> dholbach: yeah
<dholbach> sweet, on it
<P3T3> rsalveti, my hybris and platform-api are newest one
<rsalveti> P3T3: weird, have the logs from logcat?
<rsalveti> would be nice to compare the ones from the working and not working images as well
<ogra_> rsalveti, P3T3 is Petr Bláha on the ML btw :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks!
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_>  http://pastebin.com/ir3Gdk1K
<ogra_> from the black screen thread
<P3T3> http://pastebin.com/ir3Gdk1K
<ogra_> :)
<P3T3> I am too slow
<P3T3> it dies at ubuntuappmanager, I think
<dholbach> sergiusens, rsalveti, ogra_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1305-touch-porting
<P3T3> ogra_, rsalveti true, I am Petr Blaha :-D
<rsalveti> right, let me try to better find what changed between such builds
<rsalveti> dholbach: great, thanks
<ogra_> ah, already subscribed
<sergiusens> dholbach: didn't we have a blueprint for this?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: this is for uds
<dholbach> sergiusens, one for 1303
<sergiusens> dholbach: ah... I'm still confused by the milestones :-)
<dholbach> :)
<sergiusens> dholbach: that last one is for the next vUDS, right?
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1c51ci/building_an_ubuntu_sdk_app_rev_56/ could use some upvoting love
<dholbach> yes
<sergiusens> dholbach: also, porting is going to simplified a bit since we got breakfast to work and I plan on removing some stuff from the build :-)
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> awesome
 * sergiusens doesn't know what he's missing but doesn't use reddit
<P3T3> rsalveti, there is a logcat from working build = http://pastebin.com/3dRghCH0
<mhall119> dpm: do you want to add my blog series to http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/ ?
<mhall119> or some other category of the cookbook?
<rsalveti> P3T3: can you also get me your /system/quantal-ubuntu_stamp ?
<rsalveti> but guess it'll be dev, nevermind
<dpm> mhall119, sure, that sounds good. Feel free to add them, I think that's the right category.
<mhall119> ok
<P3T3> rsalveti, at working I have only "dev" inside
<sergiusens> P3T3: open the phablet.*.zip from that image and check the tarfile name
<rsalveti> sergiusens: manifests from march 1,2,3,4 are the same
<P3T3> working build is : manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130302-1.tar.gz
<rsalveti> weird
<P3T3> and non working is manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130303-1.tar.gz
<rsalveti> diff -Naur manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130302-1.manifest.appcache manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130303-1.manifest.appcache
<rsalveti> nothing
<rsalveti> anyway, need to grab food, brb
<P3T3> and what about hardfloat compilation flag? I have this one with software backward compatibility
<mhall119> dpm: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/ look good to you?
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, did we add some hardcoded NEON stuff perhaps ?
<ogra_> remember thats a tegra2
<dpm> mhall119, looks good. Could you add the currency converter tutorial while you're at it? I see I forgot to add it.
<P3T3> ogra_, but I have same problem wirh HP Touchpad
<mhall119> dpm: sure
<P3T3> HP has Snapdragon with neon, AFAIK
<ogra_> ah, k
<sergiusens> ogra_: There is no change fro manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130302-1 to manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130303-1 ... just reconfirming what rsalveti said
<ogra_> yeah
<mhall119> dpm: done
<dpm> cool, thanks
<mhall119> dpm: any other articles you know about that we can link in there?
<dpm> mhall119, the one I can think of is Rick's blog post, there might be some others -> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com.es/2013/03/sweet-ubuntu-device-qtcreator.html
<mhall119> he had a few of them, actually
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ogra_ do you recall where that NVIDIA_HACK was?
<ogra_> NVIDIA_HACK ?
<ogra_> whats that >
<ogra_> ?
<mhall119> rickspencer3_: do you have any problem with us linking to your blog from http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/ ?
<nik90> mhall119: what about asking Stuart Langridge for tutorials...I remember him creating many apps like https://plus.google.com/108243663090085262773/posts/gmHwiRxKNxJ, https://plus.google.com/108243663090085262773/posts/W5Nic8PcrFS
<ogra_> aquarius, ^^^
<ogra_> sergiusens, can you elaborate ?
<dpm> we ask him all the time :)
<mhall119> nik90: does he have tutorials? or just apps?
 * mhall119 probably asks aquarius for too much already
<rickspencer3_> mhall119, fine with me
<mhall119> thanks rickspencer3_
<nik90> mhall119: he just posted videos of his apps..maybe should request he write tutorials
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> nik90, that sounds like a good idea
<aquarius> nik90, but I'd watch out for that Langridge person. He's a bit weird
<aquarius> handsome guy, mind.
<ogra_> lol
<nik90> aquarius: :) u playing with my mind..hehe...with nicknames
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> nik90, to be serious for a moment, dpm has asked me about six times to write some tutorials :)
<aquarius> I plan to do something when I get a chance, indeed
<dpm> nik90, I told you we had :)
<mhall119> dpm: that cookbook page is looking much nicer now :)
<dpm> mhall119, why, did you add a picture of aquarius to it?
<nik90> dpm: hehe...adding more pressure always help :D
<tedg> Uhm, this should be based on Qt, so it should work on Ubuntu Touch, no?  https://twitter.com/mairin/status/322377455186890753
<tedg> Seems like something we should package and see :-)
<mhall119> dpm: not that much nicer :)
<mhall119> tedg: in theory
<tedg> mhall119, Make it happen!  :-)
<mhall119> or should I say, "in theory" with scare-quotes
<aquarius> are the screenshots deliberately blurred? :(
<tedg> Yeah, I'm not sure why.
<aquarius> it depends on whether it's using components that we don't have
<tedg> But apparently they're presenting at LGM as we speak.  It might be a capture from the stream.
<aquarius> and it would obviously not follow the design guidelines, which is bad
<mhall119> aquarius: maybe they took a picture of their screen witha phone
<mhall119> then printed it out
<mhall119> scanned it back in
<mhall119> uploaded it to a photo sharing site
<aquarius> and spilled a glass of water on it
<tedg> aquarius, Hah, like those will hold up past v1 ;-)
<mhall119> downloaded the thumbnail
<nik90> :P
<dpm> and sent via regular post
<mhall119> upscaled it
<mhall119> ...
<aquarius> but in theory it's doable, at least
<dpm> mhall119, nice work with the cookbook page
<mhall119> in theory everything is doable
<tedg> It's doable, we just have to figure out: how can we get enough beer and cigarettes to aquarius' house to make it happen?
 * tedg checks amazon
<aquarius> amazon won't deliver cigarettes, I don' tthink :)
<mhall119> he doesn't smoke real ones anymore anyway
<mhall119> can you download more electronic cigarettes?
<ogra_> yeah. you could just have delivered a canister
<ogra_> full of that stuff that tastes like old socks if you burn it
<ogra_> or  a big box of nicotine patches :)
<kaleo> seb128: cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/new_icons/+merge/154470 is ready to be merged :)
<seb128> kaleo, thanks
<rsalveti> sergiusens: nvidia hack was at hybris
<rsalveti> but still, the same version, weird
<bfiller> dpm: trying to create a spec and put it on ubuntu wiki but can't login, you seeing this at all?
<dpm> bfiller, let me try. In the meantime, have you tried to log out from SSO and log back in?
<bfiller> dpm: let me check, don't think I was logged in to begin with
<dpm> bfiller, I can still edit pages, but I was already logged in
<bobweaver> ping mhall119
<cyphermox> cool cool, thanks kaleo
<cyphermox> jenkins will merge it shortly
<mhall119> bobweaver: pong
<bfiller> dpm: I'm in, had to log out first. thanks
<dpm> bfiller, cool, glad it worked
<bobweaver> hey mhall who should I talk to about vm intergration I also made new templets for it
<bobweaver> and some extrenal tools
<bobweaver> mhall119,  maybe you would like to try the new template. ... I will make a video
<mhall119> bobweaver: I emails bzoltan your video, he's going to take a look
<P3T3> rsalveti, sergiusens, ogra_ Thank you guys, I am going to investigate more deeper
<shadeslayer> ogra_: and what exactly are these images? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-preinstalled/current/
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I already did and pinged bobweaver
<ogra_> shadeslayer, broken crap i forgot to remove :)
<shadeslayer> hah
<ogra_> we tried to do n7 builds of kubuntu-active ...
<shadeslayer> yeah, I don't think kwin talks to SurfaceFlinger :P
<ogra_> no, that was desktop based
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  I am making a video of what I made should be done in ten minutes
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> and when you say desktop based, you mean like the AC100 steps that you explained earlier right?
<bzoltan> bobweaver: OK
<ogra_> shadeslayer, like the nexus7 desktop image
<P3T3> rsalveti, sergiusens Can you look at diifs between builds 20130303, 20130304, 20130305 and 20130306 ?
<shadeslayer> no idea what that is 0.o
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<P3T3> I have to go, can you mail me diffs to pb@P3T3.org ? Thanks
<kaleo> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity/phablet-use_icon_theme/+merge/158426
<kaleo> Saviq: it's not quite ready but it's coming real soon
<popey> hmm, todays image the OSK doesn't work when i want to type a WPA key for network.. known issue?
<popey> on nexus 7
<popey> keyboard doesn't appear
<rickspencer3> popey, did you try rebooting?
<rickspencer3> that was a bug that slipped in a week or so ago
<rickspencer3> every few reboots, you get that
<popey> rickspencer3: clean boot after new install, will reboot
<rickspencer3> popey, yeah, I bet it works after you reboot
<popey> ta
<rickspencer3> mhall119, hey, I notice that on the lenses, when you scroll up, the title smoothly scrolls off the top of the page
<rickspencer3> should I be setting up my apps in some way so that htey do that?
<rickspencer3> kaleo, ^ ?
<popey> nope, reboot still shows no keyboard
<kaleo> rickspencer3: if I understand correctly what we are talking about, it should be automatic
<kaleo> rickspencer3: if you are using a MainView and some Flickable/ListView inside it
<popey> bah, reboot again it works
<rickspencer3> kaleo, I am, but I wonder if I have it set up wrong
<rickspencer3> it goes MainView{PageStack{ListView{}}}
<kaleo> rickspencer3: we have documentation now! :)
<kaleo> rickspencer3: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-mainview.html
<kaleo> rickspencer3: with examples
 * rickspencer3 looks
<kaleo> rickspencer3: hmm, PageStack, let me see
<kaleo> rickspencer3: doc is unclear about that case
<rickspencer3> kaleo, so the flickable needs to be a direct child of the MainView for this to work?
<rickspencer3> kaleo, oh, I lided
<rickspencer3> lied, even
<rickspencer3> it goes MainView{PageStackPage{{ListView{}}}}
<rickspencer3> dang it
<kaleo> rickspencer3: :)
<rickspencer3> it goes MainView{PageStack{Page{ListView{}}}}
<kaleo> rickspencer3: I would expect that to just work but the doc does not say it
<kaleo> rickspencer3: let's check with timp
<bobweaver> I NEED MORE RAM !!! stupid thing keeps on frezzing
<bobweaver> take 4 bobweaver  pulls his hair out ep 3
 * ogra_ sends bobweaver a swapfile 
<ogra_> also installing zram-config will help ;)
<ogra_> (will magically add ~1/3 extra ram to your machine)
<kaleo> rickspencer3: in the toolkit demos there is a similar case that works; let me look at the code
<kaleo> rickspencer3: yeah it is the same structure: MainView{PageStack{Page{Flickable{}}}}
<kaleo> rickspencer3: and it just works
<rickspencer3> weird
<kaleo> rickspencer3: can I test your code?
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> kaleo, let me see if I pushed it anywhere
<rickspencer3> lp:~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/technews/
<rickspencer3> kaleo, ^
<kaleo> thx
<rickspencer3> kaleo, aaah, I lied again
<rickspencer3> there is a rectangle between the listview and the page
<rickspencer3> I bet that is the problem
<bobweaver> I need it but I hate it gstreamer !!
<kaleo> rickspencer3: :)
<rickspencer3> the rectangle is unnecessary, I think
<rickspencer3> kaleo, so the rule is, if the child of the page is a flickable, the autoscrollng will work?
<kaleo> rickspencer3: unless you want to display a colored rectangle then it is :)
<kaleo> rickspencer3: yes
<bobweaver> take 4
<rickspencer3> I don't even know why I put them in rectangles, tbh :/
<rickspencer3> seemed like the thing to do at the time :)
<ogra_> because circles are trademarked by google ?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, yeah, probably something like that ;)
<kaleo> rickspencer3: fixed!
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> thanks kaleo
<rickspencer3> I'll fix it up and blog about it later
<shadeslayer> ogra_: oh btw I can't find this on the interwebs, how does on start the adb daemon on the device?
<ogra_> in ubuntu touch it runs by default
<ogra_> nothing to start there
<shadeslayer> sure, but what exactly is that called?
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> its adbd and android fires it up on boot
<shadeslayer> mm .. right, and adbd isn't something that's available in ubuntu
<ogra_> i'm not sure if the adb package contains the daemon ... never looked at that
<ogra_> but we usually dont use adbd in ubuntu, yeah
<shadeslayer> well, since I'm debootstrapping a basic install, once I put it on the device, how do I connect to it
<shadeslayer> which is why I needed adb
<bobweaver> Allright got it that time Uploading it now bzoltan  and mhall119
<shadeslayer> or rather adbd
<ogra_> well, do you base on touch now ?
<ogra_> then your android layer has adbd #
<ogra_> and runs it on boot
<shadeslayer> hmm, yeah, but I distinctly remember my TF101 didn't have android bits
<shadeslayer> and it had adbd
<ogra_> no idea then
<ogra_> i know we have it in ubuntu touch by default
<ogra_> in the android layer
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: ^^
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: I distinctly remember the ubuntu chroot you provided for the TF101 had adbd
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  and mhall119  video will be up in 5 minutes or so  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JARd_eMYqOA
<bobweaver> notice the new tools
<bobweaver> like the Ubuntu Virtual package (adding in debian stuff today ) and the tools to launch the VM
<bobweaver> Need to fix the vm and get rid of all the bloat though
<bobweaver> add some upstart scripts ect
<shadeslayer> ah well
<shadeslayer> I'll just make it use wpa_supplicant and connect to my network
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  mhall119  video is done uploading let me know what you think
<bobweaver> well besides that the vm needs work that is
<bobweaver> for the wizards I see that you all are using json why not the reg way of xml? there are many more options and better ways to handle filenames
<bobweaver> jppiiroi1en,  ^^^
<bobweaver> as far as launching the VM I was thinking about putting that in with the cpp that is there for plugin already (ubuntu.pro) but I did not know if I should make my own button and screen do I just put it in extrenal tools for now
<ogra_> sergiusens, so looking at that image test page on jenkins, i see a ton of app tests, but how do i know from that if the image is good to go or not ?
<bobweaver> at any rate I do not need to plug in my nexus 7 and make sure that it is on touch and what not I can now just use the virtual machine to test Hud and what not
<bobweaver> if qsortproxyfilter would be more nice and application plugin was there then I could integrate this fully into desktop
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you have any toplevel thing i can poll (image good/image bad) instead of having to screen scrape the whole list of tests ?
<bobweaver> seems like there needs to be more work done in that area but I have no clue who is in charge and what is and is not allowed so I am not touching that with ten foot pole
<sergiusens> ogra_: I can probably right something
<sergiusens> and right it in as a file
<ogra_> yeah, that would help
<sergiusens> s/right/write/
<ogra_> currently it seems a lot of the app tests still fail
<sergiusens> ogra_: that's an autopilot bug
<sergiusens> ogra_: need to fix today
<ogra_> well, if i would rely on the table at the bottom i wouldnt publish ... i can indeed easily just check if there are no fails at all but i would expect that we allow some level of fuzzyness
<dobey> is aptdaemon running on ubuntu-touch platforms, or is there now python bits at all? and if it's not there, how does an app request that a package be installed/updated, or how does the user change mirrors or such?
<bobweaver> so bzoltan  and jppiiroi1en  and who ever If you want me to do this just say yes or no. I just dont want to waste any time if it will never be used. As I have what I need atp  but I could make real professional if need be But I would like to do  a google hangout with the people that are in charge of this stuff so I DONT waste my time like I did With Ubuntu TV  thanks
<popey> dobey: apt, apt-utils and apt-transport-http are on the phone, not much else in regards to application shopping
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  As I saw in the video you start a regular Ubuntu in a VM and launch the unity-next as a standalone app in it. I do not see the added value compare to just starting the QML apps on the desktop.
<dobey> popey: is everything run as root?
<popey> dobey: by "everything" do you mean apps? if so, no, there's a non-root user 'phablet'
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  you can use Hud in normal desktop ?  you can tie apps into touch on normal desktop ?
<bobweaver> you can use on windows and mac on desktop ?
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  using HUD is a good one.
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  the idea would be to make the standalon app not stand alone and a shell. And make upstart for it make user "ubuntu" no login and kill unity and all that on start up
<dobey> popey: how does "phablet" request that something be installed? you just have to open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install foo" or something? is there a plan to have aptdaemon there, or are plans leaning toward something else?
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  Sorry, I missed the part of tieing apps into touch. Where was it? Why not to start the next without the VM?
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  that is the idea I only started this yesterday
<popey> dobey: we don't have that functionality yet
<popey> aiui
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  but it was not in your demo
<popey> dobey: I think aquarius is the best person to ask
<dobey> i was afraid you might say that :)
<popey> :D
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  because that is not implanted as of yet. I would need to hack unity-next and if I am going to do that I need / want to make sure that what I am doing i the correct steps
<bobweaver> no need to re-create the shell like I did with unity 2d if it is not what Canonical wants
<bobweaver> so what I am saying or trying to lol  is that I do not wnt to hack on the shell and the virtual machine iso if there is no reason to :)
<bzoltan>  bobweaver: What I am interested in is  1) a VM running the phablet image  2) qml-shell running in a nested display server
<popey> +1 to a VM running phablet
<bzoltan> popey: yes, that is real deal.
<bobweaver> my plain of attack is as follows  1) talk to you all. 2)  hack the vm so that it i lean mean fighting machine. make the upload and paths and what not correct for the shell
<bobweaver> 3)  make qtcreator have more options
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  You talk to me, so that is a good start :)
<bobweaver> 4 ) add button to launch the vm under the devices button
<bobweaver> add tests to the wizards fo debian packaging
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  I am frank with you. I think you attack on too many fronts. I personally prefer simple steps and properly done small features.
<bobweaver> Hi frank :) j/k I am glad that you are that is the best ! thanks
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  so the vm would need to be packaged with the sdk in the end with its own ssh keys and what not
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  I know
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  what do you think about that ?
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  The best would be native VM with the armhf phablet image in it.
<popey> still yet to see a reason why we can't use the android emulator
<bobweaver> davik >
<bobweaver> ?
<bobweaver> like adk ndk style ?
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  the second option would be to start the qml-shell in a nested display manager
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  it is cgwinn chrooted ? for stock android ?
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/android-sdk-linux/tools$ file emulator-arm
<popey> emulator-arm: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, not stripped
<popey> bobweaver: ^^ that one
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  yes
<bobweaver> popey,  that is fine but how to talk to qtcreator
<bobweaver> adk ndk ?
<popey> via adk
<popey> adb etc
<bobweaver> and what use ant for java
<popey> java?
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  qtc is a little problem
<bobweaver> so is davik or how ever you spell it
<bobweaver> adk ndk part ^^
<bzoltan> dalvik
<Rttommy> Anyone encountered the QQmlComponent: Component is not ready bug?
<bobweaver> becuase it is cgwinn or how ever uyou spell that :)
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  there are two options: 1) emulated platform with a full stack 2) emulated display server and shell
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  do you think that it would be better for vm stuff to wait for necessitias to get to qt5 ?
<bobweaver> seems like bogden or what ever his name is is working on that
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  what is missing from qt5?
<bobweaver> compiler and a couple of other things
<bobweaver> phone brb
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  compiler? I do not understand...
<netcurli> Rttommy: yes
<bobweaver> for a7
<bobweaver> also I do not think that minestro has any repo for qt5
<ogra_> why woudl you need a compiler in a vm ?
<bobweaver> for apps
<ogra_> you cross build already
<Rttommy> netcurli: How can I fix it (I installed the SDK as instructed, on 13.04)
<ogra_> no need for it to live in the vm
<bobweaver> ogra_, Oo
<ogra_> you only want the vm for executing your binaries and test them
<bobweaver> no for qt I am saying
<ogra_> (at least we do)
<bobweaver> ogra_,  have you ever used necessitia ?
<ogra_> compiling inside the vm will be slow as hell
<bobweaver> no no no
<bobweaver> it compiles and sends package to device
<ogra_> no, i havent even ever used Qt ... but i have worked with arm vms for years
<bobweaver> adt or whatever they are called
<ogra_> right, and we would like to replace the device with a vm
<bobweaver> android app like deb but for android
<ogra_> but keep the setup beyond that as is
<spanner3003> Hi I'm trying to build cm10.1 for padfone 2 anyone interested in helping me please.
<ogra_> currently we do cross builds that we push to the real device running UTouch
<ogra_> from the SDk
<gustavold> nt?
<ogra_> and we would like to have the VM for people that dont have a device
<ogra_> no other changes
<ogra_> so we need a VM that runs UTouch
<ogra_> and that the SDK can push to
<netcurli> Rttommy: you are only talking about the error message, right? the application runs fine otherwise?
<bobweaver> so necessitia was made so that qt developers could make apps on vm to test (or to deploy to device ) if no device it launchs emulator (dalivik ) and then makes package for android  it then after adb pushing used necesstia to call minestro that looks at device if package is(qtcore / whatever) is installed your app launchs (this happens only once ) if it is not it installes them
<bobweaver> project lighthouse I thinkit was called
<Rttommy> netcurli: no, many elements (in the tutorial and the touch core apps) do not render correctly.
<bobweaver> Think is key word
<ogra_> bobweaver, right we would want the dalvik part without dalvik but instead with UTouch :)
<bobweaver> correct
<bobweaver> that is the hard part
<netcurli> Rttommy: do you get other error messages as well?
<ogra_> one idea was to have an x86 android build that runs in qemu
<ogra_> same thing we run on the devices but x86 and qemu based
<Rttommy> netcurli: the only output is : QQmlComponent: Component is not ready /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene exited with code 0
<bobweaver> that is what I have in virtual box ogra_  but I just did not want to take all the time to fix it if not a good idea
<ogra_> bobweaver, so you did an android x86 build ?
<bobweaver> it is concept
<bobweaver> ogra_,  yeah
<ogra_> of our device tree ?
<bobweaver> things are missing
<bobweaver> device tree ?
<ogra_> pahblet.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> *phablet
<ogra_> our stripped android base
<bobweaver> I compiled it and had to alter some tests and what not Hud was a b&*^(
<ogra_> Hud ?
<ogra_> i'm talking about the device layer ...
<ogra_> not the rootfs
<bobweaver> no this is just concept:(  but the idea if x86 then take the ubuntu-minamal and start there build a working VM
<bzoltan> bobweaver: I do not think we want a VM based cross compiler in the Ubuntu Touch SDK in the following half a year.
<netcurli> Rttommy: and what exactly is not working? can you pastebin the code you try to run?
<ogra_> we want to emulate the device layer ...
<bobweaver> a great example of this would sailfish and how they are doing it
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  for armhf target I suggest to use the real device or crosscompile on the desktop
<bobweaver> but with out mer
<Rttommy> netcurli: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/CurrencyConverterUpdated/files/8
<ogra_> bobweaver, the issue is that we need the platform-api and libhybris bits running in android to have proper emulation
<ogra_> bobweaver, else it is just Ubuntu Touch being run in an x86 VM
<ogra_> we want to emulate the whole stack
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  I agree seems like you all have the device stuff under wraps all ready for the creator
<ogra_> including the lowest layer
<bobweaver> ogra_,  How to tie into qtcreator ? just wondering ?
<ogra_> so Mir can eventually just blend in (and with luck directly talk to the deslktop Mir)
<netcurli> Rttommy: and it doesn't look like the screenshots from the tutorial?
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  what we want is what popey, ogra_ and me are saying... either emulate the whole stack or just run the shell in a nested display server on x86
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> what bzoltan said
<ogra_> like xephyr ... but using Mir :)
<std> how far has the terminal app yet?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  exactly
<ogra_> or a full android VM
<bobweaver> yeah I am onboard for that bzoltan  Just wondering If I should start on the second one ?
<std> *is
<ogra_> bobweaver, thats hard since there is no Mir for the desktop yet
<bobweaver> zephyer is AWESOME !
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  That would be a great idea
<ogra_> we would need one mir to talk to the other
<bobweaver> correct
<bzoltan> bobweaver: yes, I liked zephyer from the N900 and N9 SDK :)
<ogra_> and to date only the android Mir is working afaik
<Rttommy> netcurli: Nope, the header is empty, and part of the main area is hidden under the header.
<bobweaver> ogra_,  / bzoltan  x11 VM super striped down that only has shell running ?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> that will not work :)
<bobweaver> ogra_,  or bzoltan  google hangout ?
<netcurli> Rttommy: then maybe that has to do with the tutorial code not having been updated for the current UI toolkit version
<ogra_> nope, i had a full day of hangouts today ... (its late here) ... we can do one tomorrow if you like
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  Only if you teleport to Finland in the unfortunate case my kids wake up from my voice....
<ogra_> bobweaver, the point is that what you know as shell today will soon make full use of Mir features
<bobweaver> I would like to start working on x86 striped down one
<bobweaver> cool
<ogra_> so X11 wont help
<Rttommy> netcurli: That's what I'm starting to guess, thank you, I'll wait until the code is updated
<bobweaver> yeah I meant x86
<bobweaver> sorry
<ogra_> ah
<bobweaver> mir is a no go on x86 ?
<ogra_> nope, but further from being ready than on arm
<ogra_> they focus on the android drivers only atm
<ogra_> so when S opens you will see Mir land for UTouch but not for the desktop yet
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: poke poke
<ogra_> what we need is something like http://www.android-x86.org/  ported to phablet.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> as our base
<ogra_> there Mir will just easily work
<bobweaver> why not make it happen like that striped down x86 so the only thing that is running is the ubuntu-ui-toolkit example and also the shell (not as stand alon app though )    make dirs so thtat they are readable and have them install (qtcreator-->dirs) and have it restart unity on start up ?
<ogra_> the alternative is to wait until the desktop Mir lands ... but that will be to late
<bobweaver> so that way app can talk and act in shell (phablt)
<ogra_> the prob is that we will start to rely on Mir functions
<ogra_> you need a way to run that bit
<bobweaver> so scrap it and add mir to it ?
<ogra_> to what ?
<bobweaver> from x11
<bobweaver> the vm ^^
<ogra_> if Mir only riuns on androids libGLES atm
<ogra_> *runs
<bobweaver> but later ? I mean it is going to run on x86 I would hope
<ogra_> the problem is that there is no way to replace X11 yet
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> later it will
<voyaflex> which apps are working right now
<ogra_> but that will be to late for us :)
<bobweaver> so x11 now then replace with mir
<bobweaver> I mean the Virtual machines can be updated with package
<ogra_> as soon as S opens and the new unity lands it will start depending on Mir
<bobweaver> I have virtual machine of zephyer for Mer
<ogra_> and will likely not be fully functional in an X11 based VM
<bobweaver> I see
<bobweaver> that is what I make all my qt5 apps for wayland on is the zephyer using Mer and qtcreator
<bobweaver> would it not be the same with Mir ?
<bobweaver> sorry just trying to get this all together ?
<ogra_> not sure
<ogra_> well, the think is that we will make heavy usage of the compositing of Mir in the UI
<tedg> rsalveti, Do we have support for the light sensors on the current Nexus devices?
<ogra_> *thing
<ogra_> you wont be able to emulate that in X or zephyr
<rsalveti> tedg: not yet, ChickenCutlass looked at that during the london sprint, but we didn't yet finalize the implementation
<ogra_> its trivial
<ogra_> (teh light sensors)
<ogra_> you can read their value from sysfs
<tedg> Hmm, we were just curious about that for indicator-power.  Whether it'd make more sense to use that data instead of a slider.
<bobweaver> ogra_,  here is my zephyer set up https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-_y2zcbpF7cw/UTo9rKCGEXI/AAAAAAAAA10/D3DF5ANvmWo/s902/Screenshot+from+2013-03-08+14%3A34%3A38.png                                I just use that as testing bed for apps (alot of things dont work yet on it though )
<ogra_> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699366/ ... thats what i use on the chromebook ... i dont have my nexus7 handy buts its similar
<tedg> ogra_, Is there a upower interface for that?  I thought there was.
<bobweaver> https://wiki.merproject.org/wiki/Zephyr
<rsalveti> ogra_: getting the values is trivial, but we don't have an api for that
<rsalveti> tedg: brighteness is different
<rsalveti> you need to use sysfs indeed
<ogra_> rsalveti, right
<rsalveti> like what is done by g-s-d
<bobweaver> so I guess that there will be a qt-mir like qt-wayland
<ogra_> g-s-d doesnt do light sensors
<rsalveti> but for the auto-brighteness you'd need that indeed
<ogra_> bobweaver, yeah !
<rsalveti> and that's why it's not yet supported even on phablet
<ogra_> but getting an api together shouldnt be hard ... work of a day or two
<ogra_> since you can already easily get and set the values
<ogra_> just needs the high level definition
<ogra_> and i think janimo started some work on that for the g-s-d nexus7 stuff for the desktop image
<tedg> I'm surprised that Upower doesn't abstract it.
<ogra_> not sure if there is proof of concept code
<tedg> Is the sysfs interface constant for everyone?
<ogra_> brightness is, lux/illuminance isnt afaik
<rsalveti> tedg: at least for brightness it is
<rsalveti> ogra_: doing the api is easy, the hard part is doing it in a way it's common and standard enough for us to use at somewhere else ;-)
<rsalveti> we don't want to keep changing api all the time
<ogra_> yep
<bobweaver> +1
<rsalveti> so that's why we decided no to do it until we have a standard way of handling all the sensors
<tedg> Hmm, doesn't seem my laptop (which has a light sensor) has anything "illuminance" in there.
<ogra_> look for lux
<ogra_> i think the non standardization of the kernel interfaces is the reason you dont have that in upower and g-s-d
<tedg> Uhg
<ogra_> its usually a platform device on arm and everyone picks their own names
<ogra_> not sure how it is on x86
<ogra_> but i wouldnt expect much better there
<rsalveti> even worse at the android based kernels
<ogra_> the illuminance interface should be identical on the nexus 10 btw
<ogra_> since chromebook and n10 have the same board afaik
<rsalveti> that's why android has an abstraction layer for that
<ogra_> yep
 * tedg still hasn't found it on his machine
<ogra_> heh
<rsalveti> I think the only thing related with light sensor at upower is related with the keyboard
<ogra_> x86 HW is so weird and ilogical ...
<ogra_> :P
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  soorry to nag well.... nr but should I make proff of Concept x86 I mean it is going to be super bare bones
<davmor2> hey ogra_ touch version has no sound on a n7 is this something that should get fixed with the move to raring?
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  no worries... you have heard  ogra_ about the possibilities
<ogra_> davmor2, known bug, not fixed in raring
<davmor2> ogra_: :( but know :)
<ogra_> davmor2, the android layer is the same in raring and quantal ... its a low level thing
<davmor2> ogra_: ah okay that makes more sense then
<mhall119> davmor2: ogra_ recomments audiobooks with subtitles to work around it :)
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: is it the same thing with the camera though I haven't tried that lately
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  ogra_  so just dont pull out qx11extras what ever I do then :P
<davmor2> mhall119: are they not just called books at that point ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, just draw signs with subtitles :)
<mhall119> davmor2: no no, way better
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> haha
<davmor2> mhall119: I think you have worked with Europeans too long you seem to get sarcasm :P
<davmor2> mhall119: that jono has a lot to answer for :)
<mhall119> davmor2: I'm from the south, I was born into sarcasm
<davmor2> mhall119: isn't that in Louisiana
<mhall119> the dangly-part of the south
<ogra_> the norway of the equator ?
<mhall119> ha, I like that, I'm using it from now on
<ogra_> :)
<popey> hmm, qml shell seems to have barfed on my daily today
<tedg> rsalveti, Okay, so it seems there's iio in the kernel that is supposed to be "the" way to do ambient light sensors.
<popey> in fact there are no processes running as phablet
<tedg> rsalveti, There are a few drivers for it.  Do you know what chips are in the nexus devices?
<rsalveti> tedg: no, but can check
<rsalveti> tedg: did you find which kernel subsystem this is in?
<tedg> rsalveti, iio, which doesn't make sense to me.  But, eh.
<popey> restarting qml-phone-shell now It cant see any networks
<popey> seems properly borked
 * popey reboots
<tedg> rsalveti, Apparently it's relatively new.
<rsalveti> tedg: right
<rsalveti> let me investigate as well
<tedg> rsalveti, meet sforshee, he has taught me everything I know about iio :-)
<rsalveti> :-)
<sforshee> geez, you must not know much then
<sforshee> cause I sure dont ;-)
<tedg> That is a very good assessment :-)
<tedg> rsalveti, sforshee was also interested in figuring out what we're doing for various other HW abstractions.
<tedg> I don't know much about that either, but thought getting you two to talk would be best.
<sforshee> actually rsalveti and myself and some others are supposed to chat about it next week
<rsalveti> as not everything at android is following the usual standards, and also providing stuff via binaries, we initially thought about abstracting the sensors interface via an api similar to the platform-api
<rsalveti> so I believe we'd need some sort of api/abstraction layer
<rsalveti> and hopefully get better drivers as well following whatever is standard at the kernel
<sforshee> yes, I'm of a similar opinion after looking at the drivers for a couple of devices
<sforshee> for some things the kernel interfaces are well-enough defined to serve as the abstraction, like input for example
<sforshee> but for other areas like sensors, not so much
<rsalveti> right
<tedg> I mean, if we're going to invest in work there, would it make sense to do that work in the kernel to get better interfaces?
<rsalveti> sure, but we could do that in parallel, as we cannot easily change the current drivers available
<sforshee> except we're targeting android devices which are already using ad-hoc interfaces into the kernel
<rsalveti> remember we need a way to reuse what is already available as well
<rsalveti> besides looking forward for the right implementation
<tedg> Sure, but if I remember right there's a way to do some sort of loopback style thing in a kernel driver.
<tedg> So we could mimic the interface.
<sforshee> for some types of devices
<tedg> Sensors?  :-)
<sforshee> we might have to invent it for e.g. iio
<sforshee> I doubt it
<sforshee> input has that
<sforshee> also we have to keep in mind that some devices don't have a kernel driver at all
<sforshee> gps on the nexus 4, for example
<rsalveti> we also need to better understand how android is currently handling that, and how that's used at least for the devices we support
<rsalveti> exactly
<tedg> Hmm, that is much trickier.
<rsalveti> they might only export the memory interfaces sometimes
<sforshee> or not even that
<rsalveti> or be completely user space
<rsalveti> i2c?
<sforshee> not positive, my guess is a uart
<sforshee> plus some gpios
<tedg> I guess I'd just like it to be where we could use something like udev or upower to access them.
<tedg> Not invent another interface there.
<mpt> Just completed initial design for "Cellular" phone settings. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#Phone
<rsalveti> tedg: I'm not sure that this will be possible
<rsalveti> we might end up needing another abstraction layer
<tedg> rsalveti, :-(
<tedg> I was hoping we could just tell udev that it's an iio device if that's what we think the final would be.
<rsalveti> that's why the idea was to follow and extend kind of what is currently done at the platform-api
<tedg> Even if udev is doing something crazy in userspace.
<rsalveti> we cannot enforce this final decision either
<rsalveti> we can enforce as a distro, but not when doing a product
<sforshee> tedg, what might be realistic is that we provide abstraction libraries for the "standard" interfaces to make something like iio work automagically
<sforshee> and someone making a product could supply their own libraries
<rsalveti> we'll kind of get whatever the vendor is able to give us, and depending on the timeframe, we might not have time to do it the 'right' way
<rsalveti> exactly
<rsalveti> that's exactly the big and most useful thing from android
<rsalveti> the abstraction layers, even if that makes a pita to maintain from a distro perspective
<rsalveti> but working with oems is not an easy task
<rsalveti> and android succeeded on that
<tedg> Sure, I guess I just feel like we have an abstraction layer already.  Let's put more in there than build another one.
<sforshee> in an ideal world ...
<rsalveti> well, we're redesigning the current one, which is the platform-api
<tedg> Let the vendor library link in there, not into the user space.
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> the platform-api is abstracting the access via hybris (and then android libs)
<tedg> Well, platform API is kinda silly.  I mean, it's hard to use because it's all pure C/C++.  Where things like udev have simple libraries already built to access them.
<rsalveti> right, that's why I said *we* can propose something better now
<rsalveti> while we kind of redesign platform-api
<rsalveti> and I believe that was the work ChickenCutlass was kind of responsible for
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: what did I do now ?
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<tedg> I guess my thought would be that window and application management need to be separate from sensors/drivers.
<tedg> That stuff has to be in user session, where the other is system level.
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: discussing about the abstraction around the sensors :-)
<ChickenCutlass> right
<rsalveti> tedg: I'm +1 on that
<rsalveti> I'd like to abstract that at a base os/platform layer
<sforshee> +1 from me too
<rsalveti> separated from ui and session handler
<tedg> Trying to think of why it bothers me.  I think it's because one needs to go across user boundaries, and one doesn't.
<tedg> There'll always be one rotation sensor, but there could be a session manager per suer.
<tedg> (well, there could be two axis, but I think you get the point)
<shadeslayer> ogra_: okay, last step remaining, I have no idea how one creates an initrd
<rsalveti> and sometimes we'd also need to abstract to reduce sensor usage, in a way only the abstraction/provider would control the real access to the sensor
<rsalveti> like, we don't want to have a bunch of apps taking the data in parallel directly from the hardware
<rsalveti> but instead trying to sync that at a provider
<tedg> rsalveti, Are you thinking just for accessing it at the same time issues, or power?
<sforshee> I think both are valid concerns
<rsalveti> yeah
<sforshee> if all drivers are completely in the kernel then we _might_ be able to deal with concurrent access
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: so currently there is a sensor service on the android side that controls access to the data.
<sforshee> but I've seen drivers which do power control by exporting a gpio to userspace
<sforshee> so if you have multiple processes trying to control power, things are likely to go bad
<rsalveti> right, it's all kind of crazy, lack of standards all around
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: right, we might end up using that or doing something similar to it
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: yup
<tedg> I think the key is that we need something that works for laptops too.  If we use it, we need to figure out how to make it work on that side of things.
<tedg> Not sure if that's a big deal or not.  But I really want my backlight to use my ambient light sensor ;-)
<rsalveti> sure, we need to abstract all use cases
<tedg> So, what triggered all this is mpt asking whether we need a slider for brightness in the power indicator or we could solve this with ambient light sensors.
<tedg> And it seems like there is generally support for it, but we're not quite close to making use of it.
<rsalveti> well, we need both
<rsalveti> we need auto-brightness and to allow the user to manually set the level of brightness
<sergiusens> rsalveti: if you apt-get update the raring image, it will be mostly functional
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool, let me try
<tedg> rsalveti, Because of ambient light sensor not being accurate enough, or because we don't have support for it?
<tedg> For instance, iOS doesn't expose it easily.
<rsalveti> tedg: well, android exposes both, so I just assumed that
<rsalveti> I'd hate if the device didn't allow me to control brightness
<rsalveti> just because I personally hate when the device tries to be smarter than me :-)
<tedg> Heh, it's like the number of people at UDS that complain we don't have a good CPU monitor.
<tedg> :-)
<rsalveti> tedg: but I agree, that's easier to assume at i* devices
<rsalveti> because they fully control the hardware
<rsalveti> so they can make sure the sensor is good enough at most of the cases
<rsalveti> which is not the case for android based devices, and which would be similar with us I believe
<sforshee> and can we really assume that all devices even have an light sensor?
<tedg> There is probably a chicken and egg problem there, eh?  The OEMs don't work on it because they figure users adjust it.
<rsalveti> probably not
<tedg> I would think so for mobile...
<tedg> I mean, laptops, no.  But every phone would need at least a proximity and a light sensor.
<rsalveti> yup, but if we allow the user to manually control the brightness level that would work for all cases already
<rsalveti> so that's why I think we should have both
<tedg> It seems to me like something that could be in settings instead of the indicators though.
<rsalveti> tedg: the entire idea of the touch indicators was to allow the user to change stuff there directly ;-)
<tedg> Heh, I wish we could have the few of settings.
<tedg> that few
<tedg> Would make my job easier!
<rsalveti> :-)
<shadeslayer> could anyone explain to me how the initrd.img for the boot.img is made?
<shadeslayer> and if possible, which kernel is used ?
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: they are built as a build step from the android image currently
<rsalveti> using the kernel sources from android as well
<rsalveti> depending on which device you built against
<shadeslayer> okay, and what if I want to build a initramfs that can boot ubuntu but use the android kernel, is that possible?
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: yup
<shadeslayer> could you give me a quick run down? :)
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: might have a few pointers easily, he is mostly doing the same thing at this moment
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> :)
<rsalveti> abootimg helps you extracting and creating the boot.img
<shadeslayer> yeah I have that part down :P
<rsalveti> so you can extract that, put your own initrd and create it again
<shadeslayer> but I have no experience in creating an initrd
<shadeslayer> I've always downloaded premade initrd's and they worked :P
<rsalveti> right, that's done by the update-initramfs tool available at ubuntu
<nubby> anyone here workign on a one x port ??
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: what I'm trying to accomplish : Android kernel + any initrd that can boot ubuntu + a debootstrapped rootfs in userdata
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: then I can pass rootfs=/dev/block/whatever and I think it'll work
<nubby> as i ntoiced the current maintainers seem to be mia
<shadeslayer> atleast that's how the TF101 worked
<rsalveti> sergiusens: awesome, lens working again :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: how far are we from fixing the resolv.conf issue?
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: right
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yup... I'll double check with tim... if not, I'll workaround it
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok, so we can have a fully working build tomorrow already
<shadeslayer> oh, that sounds right?
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: usually there's not much hardware specifics at the initrd
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: yeah
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: I wrote my own
<rsalveti> you could have modules added by ubuntu, but you can remove that
<nubby> i dont no what device oyur workign on btu whats teh problem with resolv.conf
<shadeslayer> but it dodn't work :P
<shadeslayer> it keeps rebooting
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: :-)
<rsalveti> crashing somewhere
<nubby> humm resolv.comf is cuasign a system reboot or dchcpcs
<nubby> cd*
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: followed this http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-initrd/
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: do you have the initrd you used as reference from the desktop image for nexus7?
<rsalveti> we can just use that
<shadeslayer> though that guide doesn't put a init call anywhere
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> otherwise would need to grab from my pand
<rsalveti> pnda
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<ulph> why do I need ubuntu for android rather than runnning android with some chroot goodness?
<nubby> ulph: im assumign becuas ubuntu is runnign from an android base btu is usign its own packages and i think its sitll rmeotely debian based
<nubby> remotely*
<shadeslayer> I have everything ready, I just really need a initrd
<shadeslayer> :P
<nubby> shadeslayer: erm what you need initrd for
<shadeslayer> nubby: the idea is to use a ubuntu initrd + Android kernel and a debootstrapped ubuntu in userdata
<shadeslayer> then I can get rid of surfaceflinger and use X + KDE
<nubby> ahh what device
<shadeslayer> not to mention other android stuff is also removed
<shadeslayer> Nexus 10
<nubby> ahh
<nubby> wishign the dev team would do some work on the one x port
<nubby> im to lazy to get the itnial boot working
<shadeslayer> I have an HOX
<nubby> but heh im pretty sure the lakc oif networkign is  ovrsite on ther part
<shadeslayer> but I don't want to screw my only phone ;)
<nubby> heh you shoudlent scrfew it the oen x is prety mcuh unbrickable
<nubby> as logn ads oyu have recovery and a kernel installed you should be safe
<shadeslayer> well, I meant, it's my only phone, and if I isntall unstable things, I won't be able to make calls or whatever
<nubby> fair point
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: right, let me boot my panda
<shadeslayer> awesome
<nubby> shades you lucky enogh to have an s-off'ed
<shadeslayer> nubby: no idea, its all stock
<nubby> ahh
<nubby> lols
<nubby> s-off'ed hoxs are rear as rockign horse shit
<nubby> unless you got a the lte version
<nubby> then there ment to be an s-off method sicne it isnt based on tegra 2
<nubby> tegra3*
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: I don't suppose you have an idea on how big the Nexus 10 boot partition is :P
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: can try to check
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: fwiw I made a ramdisk using mkinitramfs -o ramdisk.img in a armhf chroot
<shadeslayer> bootloop
<nubby> how big is the source for ubuntu-touch and all its nessercery bits and peices
<shadeslayer> :(
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/initrd-raring.img
 * shadeslayer tries
<rsalveti> gzip -dc ../initrd-raring.img | cpio -ivd
<rsalveti> find . | cpio -o -H newc > ../initrd-new.img
<rsalveti> + abootimg should be enough
<shadeslayer> erm why extract it?
<rsalveti> in case you want to change it
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> lets just try it
<shadeslayer> mmm nope
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: can you md5sum that for me?
<rsalveti> d68230a5edb8ca965ca3d46c7cffde25  initrd-raring.img
<shadeslayer> okay
<rsalveti> crap, my n10 is out of battery
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<shadeslayer> not in gzip format
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: shadeslayer I just installed a kernel in my armhf chroot and grabeed that initrd
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: and it worked?
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: not yet
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: working onit
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: any ideas on how big the boot partition of the N10 is?
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: I don't know off hand
<shadeslayer> I've previously faced issues with the TF101 where the bootpartition was too small
<shadeslayer> and the boot.img I flashed was too large ( the flash command returned successfully )
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: should be big enough for a minimal initrd
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> I /think/ it's 4 MB's
<shadeslayer> from the android boot img
<shadeslayer> well now I know
<shadeslayer> it's 16 MB's
<ChickenCutlass> plenty big
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/722570/
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<shadeslayer> the TF101 had 5-6 MB's I think
<rsalveti> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5699761/
<rsalveti> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Apr 11 20:28 boot -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p6
<rsalveti> BOARD_FLASH_BLOCK_SIZE := 4096
<shadeslayer> you have 22 MB's? 0.o
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5699768/
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: yup
<shadeslayer> quite different ... hmm
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: which device?
<rsalveti> also, I'm using 4.2.2
<shadeslayer> N10
<shadeslayer> ah
<rsalveti> 4.0.4 should be different
<shadeslayer> well I think I updated it earlier today
<shadeslayer> when I got it
<shadeslayer> so should be 4.2.2
<shadeslayer> but then I flashed ubuntu on it
<rsalveti> I don't even have dw_mmc.0 here
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: what is the emmc size of yours?
<rsalveti> mine is 16gb
<shadeslayer> that probably made different partitions I guess
<shadeslayer> same
<rsalveti> and the controller
<rsalveti> oh crap
<shadeslayer> controller?
<rsalveti> I'm doing that at nexus 4
<shadeslayer> lol
<rsalveti> too many devices plugged in
<shadeslayer> clearly ;)
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: now it matches yours
<rsalveti> :P
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<BOY77X> http://www.reddit.com/r/XXXBITCHINBEACHXXX/comments/1c5t0e/beautiful_girl_big_boobs_beautiful_face_wonderful/
<shadeslayer> what the fuck
<IdleOne> Please mind your language
<shadeslayer> sorry :S
<IdleOne> All #ubuntu-* channels follow the same !guidelines please read them if you are not aware of them
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubot5> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<RobbyF> I see nothing
<BOY77X> http://www.reddit.com/r/XXXBITCHINBEACHXXX/comments/1c532e/worlds_stronges_vagina_guinness_book_of_records/
<shadeslayer> IdleOne: ^^
<shadeslayer> ....
<IdleOne> :/
<IdleOne> sorry I didn't see that before
<shadeslayer> IdleOne: doesn't make me right ;)
<IdleOne> true :)
<popey> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<popey> yeah, that works
<IdleOne> needs to be edited
<popey> ignore that
 * k1l looks in
<popey> sorry
<IdleOne> !no ops-#ubuntu-touch is <reply> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
<popey> sweet!
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
<IdleOne> done
<tedg> Not sure that oubiwann would want to be pinged there.
<mhall119> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> Anybody who doesn't want to be in that bot trigger feel free to PM me and I'll fix it
<IdleOne> if I forgot anybody let me know also
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: how does one even debug issues with the initrd? all I get is the google logo
<shadeslayer> and then it reboots
<plars> anyone ever see "protocol failure" when phablet-flash tries to push the zipfiles to the device?
<plars> I retried the adb push by hand, and it worked fine
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: without a serial console it is flying blind.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I don't suppose the N10 has a serial console muxed over USB
<sergiusens> plars: yeah, but I only see it on raring
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: you could possibly build the kernel with the USB gadget driver and try to get a USB serial console going.
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: reading up on what a usb gadget driver is ..
<ali1234> that will be a major pita
<shadeslayer> oh
<ali1234> might be easier to patch in early framebuffer
<plars> sergiusens: this is on quantal desktop and latest quantal-preinstalled image
<plars> sergiusens: I've seen odd timing issues with adb not being *quite* ready after a wait-for-device before, but this is a new one, trying to reproduce now but I suspect it's a fluke
<ali1234> shadeslayer: http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/file/product/Exynos_5_Dual_User_Manaul_Public_REV100-0.pdf
<ali1234> looks like it has the pin muxing details
<plars> protocol failure
<plars> Error while executing adb -s 0149BD7E0200E00F push /home/ubuntu/Downloads/phablet-flash/69/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip /sdcard/
<sergiusens> plars: might want to check you dmesg for usb resets or something similar... at least on raring, after that I get the annoying MTP message
<shadeslayer> ali1234: better share that with ChickenCutlass
<plars> I just got it twice in a row
<plars> sergiusens: nothing interesting in dmesg, but I can still run it by hand with no problems
<shadeslayer> he probably knows how to get this working better than me
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: I will get it working.
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: give me some time.
<sergiusens> plars: hmmm... I'll check the script for weirdness, but I think I already have :-P
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: right :)
<shadeslayer> I have no idea how to :P
<ali1234> looks like the USB pins aren't muxxed with anything useful... i don't think you can even GPIO with them
<shadeslayer> that sucks
<shadeslayer> okay, I'm sleeping, will pursue this tomorrwo
<shadeslayer> night :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: still around?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup
<sergiusens> rsalveti: have an MR for you
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure :-)
<Linton> Is there an official Google blog for ubuntu touch somewhere? I want to know when the next release happens.
<RobbyF> rsalveti, good raring tomorrow eh? what timezone are you in ? :p
<wilee-nilee> Linton, there is a daily I believe.
<RobbyF> https://plus.google.com/u/0/114111362741083777649/posts/1j5HvB1uqBT
<RobbyF> tease
<RobbyF> lol
<Linton> I was missing the terms "daily" or "changelog".  That's what I needed.  Thanks!!
<dank101> Help everyone
<dank101> i MUST KNOW
<dank101> what are the new lib hybris libs
<dank101> my retarded little brother broke my android compiling laptop
<dank101> i was wondering
<dank101> can i just copy the new libs
<chriadam> dank101: https://github.com/stskeeps/libhybris
<dank101> Compiled?
<chriadam> oh, sorry, I misunderstood what you were asking
<dank101> Lol
<dank101> Yeah pls
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-12
<dank101> anyone?
<dank101> pls?
 * Linton is just lurking for info.
<Bevo> is there somewhere to keep up with a changelog for touch? ie things that are changing from the release notes?
<Linton> xda forums seem to have some unofficial threads that compile them
<lenios_> there is also a ubuntu touch summary section in ubuntu weekly newsletter
<lenios_> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg01464.html for week 13, as in UWN 311 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue311
<houtworm> just curious how far are you guys with ubuntu phone im getting a xperia z next month i have a good working smarthphone so i want to use the experia z to experiment with ubuntu touch i have little knowledge about flashing phones but i can work my way around in ubuntu if i want to install it could i use the nexus image or should i install it another way
<user90> How can i connect to a hidden SSID using ubuntu phone?
<nagu> Is there any provision to run ubuntu touch on virtual box?
<Mirv> lool: could you do a new upload of lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit into raring? I merged your raring changes into trunk so it should be ready for an upload
<dholbach> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<istyRO> hello all
<istyRO> :)
<istyRO> who knows anything about ubuntu toutch:) i have a fiew questiuons:)
<gusch> Wellark: ping
<Wellark> gusch: pong
<gusch> Wellark: is there some documendation for qml HUD ?
<Wellark> gusch: not at the moment. The final API is still in flux. :/
<gusch> Wellark: and where can I find the current API?
<Wellark> the plan is to get the HUD and the API finalized by the end of this month
<Wellark> gusch: the current 1.0 is in lp:libhud-qt
<Wellark> gusch: we are investigating on creating an unified action class for all of the unity APIs
<Wellark> and that affects the HUD API also
<Wellark> gusch: I'm able to work with the HUD API next week with the SDK team for review
<gusch> Wellark: I was rather interested in how to enable/disable context
<Wellark> gusch: that is still WIP in the backend, too
<gusch> Wellark: but would it be better to wait for further work on HUD?
<Wellark> gusch: have you gotten any additional specifications for new actions?
<Wellark> or are you only interested on the context support right now?
<gusch> Wellark: more or less - well - I was looking for doing HUD "right" for gallery
<Wellark> gusch: yeah, like the edit commands are only available on edit view and such
<Wellark> gusch: please wait until the 1.0 API is "frozen"
<gusch> Wellark: ok - I'll wait then - thx
<Wellark> gusch: there is no release of 1.0 at the moment so even though if you would compile it yourself you could not commit that to gallery trunk
<Wellark> *commit the HUD changes
<lool> Mirv: yup
<didrocks> lool: can we have that under daily release? I thought ken and Mirv were discussing about it?
<didrocks> that would be better than old-fashion manual upload, not tracking state and so on :)
<lool> didrocks: I dont mind; Mirv, is that ok?
<lool> Mirv: BTW latest changelog entry seems to repeat changelog entry from 0.1.38 where I drop ubuntu-sdk package?
<oSoMoN> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> lool: that's ok, I just thought the daily enablement would be done only after S, plus I'm not sure what further needs to be done (probably jenkins side)
<Mirv> lool: yes, sorry, it repeats that because for the PPA release that was a new item, merging your dropping
<Mirv> oSoMoN: pong
<Mirv> after raring release, regarding the daily
<rockbaaska> hi  guys
<oSoMoN> Mirv: I’ve got a patch for qtwebkit, sending you all the details by e-mail in a minute
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok, thanks
<rockbaaska> quantal-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip not flashed
<rockbaaska> md5 error
<oSoMoN> Mirv: sent
<oSoMoN> Mirv: note that so far I have tested the patch on desktop only, an armhf build is currently running to test it on a device, but I really don’t expect any difference, I’ll keep you posted anyway
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok, keep me posted, I added it in my work tree and after your armhf build finishes I can push another build of my own into qt5-beta-proper, from which it'd be copied to qt5-proper
<oSoMoN> excellent!
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: any luck with the initrd? :P
<mardy> mpt: hi! Are you subscribed to the ubuntu-phone ML?
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, todays image did only spit out the rootfs, no android zips
<mpt> mardy, I didn't realize there was one, but I'm subscribed now.
<mardy> mpt: ah, I already wrote a message there, so you probably missed it: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg01674.html
<mpt> yep
<mardy> mpt: I will edit the page to note a couple of requirements that this design brings to Mir
<mpt> mardy, Mir? Really?
<tsdgeos> gusch: what happened with the gallery-app icon? Can't see it in the hud anymore
<lool> didrocks: so it seems fine; would you set it up?
<didrocks> lool: I think for S then
<didrocks> lool: so go ahead for R
<didrocks> (Mirv talked about S)
<Negu> hi anyware there?
<Negu> please someone can tell me if there will be a version of ubuntu to galaxy tab 10.1 3g?
<ogra_> if it is not on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices you have to port it yourself https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/porting
<ogra_> (or find someone who does it for you)
<Negu> if anyone knows and can give me information my email is:enegreiros@hotmail.com thanks
<ogra_> hmm, do i have the invisible font in use today ?
<didrocks> if only ogra_ answered…
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> :)
<popey> ogra_: so the build failed today?
<ogra_> popey, thats the weird part ... it didnt
<ogra_> it just didnt spit out the android zips
<popey> ckpringle: ^^
<ogra_> but is still considered goog by jenkins
<ogra_> *good
<popey> but the files are missing at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ckpringle> ogra_: ok so phablet-flash-l is not working
<ogra_> right
<mardy> mpt: I edited the page, please let me know if the technical paragraph is not clear
<popey> ckpringle: yes, you'll need to manually install apps for the moment until a new build is made
<didrocks> ogra_: isn't reduce the image size one of your goal? Seems jenkins was good at it :)
<popey> hah
<popey> infinte compression!
<didrocks> ;)
<ogra_> popey, cdimage automatically pulls from the LastGoodBuild dir from jenkins ... jenkins decides if a build is considered good
<popey> is someone looking into this?
<ogra_> err lastSuccsessfulBuild that is
<ogra_> who could ?
<ogra_> i only know sergiusens  has full access
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> ubuntu/platform-api/android/hybris/../..//include/ubuntu/ui/ubuntu_ui_session_service.h:22:30: fatal error: ubuntu/ui/config.h: No such file or directory
<ogra_> compilation terminated.
<ogra_> i dont get why it didnt actually stop though
<mpt> mardy, looks fine to me.
<mardy> mpt: on the design side, you might want to think what happens if the applications need to provide some extra settings for the user (in the desktop, you can now find an "Options" button next to Empathy)
<mpt> mardy, that should be in the application UI. Putting app-specific options inside Online Accounts just makes them harder to find.
<mpt> (In that Empathy Options panel it says "Go online to edit your personal information". But I am online already, and there's no hint what "personal information" it's talking about.)
<ogra_> popey, aha, seems to be commit  48 in platform-api .thats at fault
<P3T3> rsalveti, sergiusens : Hi, can you check changes between compilations of builds again? I have another date where I have a bug
<nik90> ogra_: do you know the name of the qtwebkit package?
<ogra_> smells like mterry added #include "ubuntu/ui/config.h" to the code but forgot a bzr add or so
<ogra_> since the file isnt there actually
<ogra_> nik90, sorry, no
<nik90> ogra_: np
<gusch> tsdgeos: where does HUD get the app icon from?
<ogra_> aha https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/platform-api/gles/+merge/158128 is the issue ... config.h.in doesnt seem to be processed
<ogra_> and no mterry :(
<Asker> Hello everyone. Sorry my bad English. Can I install IDEs like PyCharm on Ubuntu Touch (when it would be released)?
<tsdgeos> gusch: don't remember anymore :D
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: do you remember where the hud-service gets the icon from?
<tsdgeos> desktop file?
<tsdgeos> or the hint in the Hud thing?
<tsdgeos> Wellark: ↑↑ ?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I thought it was the desktop file
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I think it grabs a load of random information from there
<gusch> tsdgeos: maybe the previous icon is not installed anymore, as now gallery installs it (them) on its own
<tsdgeos> gusch: which path?
<tsdgeos> gusch: we are using giconloader to find it
<tsdgeos> maybe that's the problem?
<gusch> tsdgeos: gicon can find it (tested it, and the shell app lens uses it)
<P3T3> ogra_, Hi, can you check changes between builds?
<gusch> tsdgeos: hmmmm - looks like the gallery on the current images does not install the icons
<tsdgeos> gusch: that may explain it
<gusch> tsdgeos: with the next image, this should work then (released yesterday)
<tsdgeos> ok
<Wellark> gusch, tsdgeos: yes, the icon comes from the desktop-file
<tvoss> ogra_, I'm here now
<ogra_> ah, good
<ogra_> so we dont need to spam mir
<ogra_> the android build chockes on :
<ogra_> In file included from ubuntu/platform-api/android/hybris/../default/default_ubuntu_ui.cpp:19:0:
<ogra_> ubuntu/platform-api/android/hybris/../..//include/ubuntu/ui/ubuntu_ui_session_service.h:22:30: fatal error: ubuntu/ui/config.h: No such file or directory
<ogra_> compilation terminated.
<tvoss> ogra_, okay, got it: can you adjust your MP such that include/CMakeLists.txt has a line reading: include_directories(${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR})
<tvoss> ogra_, no need to write CONFIGURE_FILE then :)
<ogra_> not at all or just no need to capitalize ?
<ogra_> tvoss, ^^^
<tvoss> just no need to capitalize :)
<ogra_> k
<P3T3> can anybody check what changed in compilation of daily builds between March 3rd and March 6th?
<tsdgeos> phablet-flash is failing on me
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701126/
<tsdgeos> ideas?
<tsdgeos> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip seems not to be there
<ogra_> tvoss, done
<tvoss> ogra_, ack
<P3T3> tsdgeos, today's build has some problems, so only manually install from previous builds
<tsdgeos> P3T3: it'd be cool if the script that copies thigns around was smart enough not to break phablet-flash if the build fails
<ogra_> tsdgeos, yeah, its broken ... waiting for the fix above and for sergiusens to trigger a new buuild then
<P3T3> tsdgeos, sure ;-)
<ogra_> seems the jenkins check for broken builds doesnt work right, that shouldnt have been marked as successful build
<tsdgeos> ogra_: i see
<tsdgeos> want me to file a bug somewhere?
<ogra_> tsdgeos, the script only picks what jenkins considers successful
<ogra_> no, i'll talk to sergiusens , i guess he needs to check his scripts
<tsdgeos> ookidoki
<tsdgeos> t
<ogra_> no need for a bug, wont be forgotten :)
<tsdgeos> x
<tvoss> ogra_, did you check locally that it builds?
<ogra_> tvoss, nope, let me try to get libhybris -dev onto this chromebook
<tvoss> ogra_, same problem here
<RobbyF> whats with the flash today?
<ogra_> broken
<ogra_> tvoss, building now
<tvoss> ogra_, great, thank you
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~/branches/platform-api$ dpkg -c ../libplatform-api-headers_0.18.1daily13.04.12ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb|grep config.h
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- root/root       826 2013-04-12 13:29 ./usr/include/ubuntu/ui/config.h
<ogra_> its there
<ogra_> but i'm not so sure that the android build actually generates it then ... i cant see cmake being called in the log
<ogra_> (in the android build log)
<demist> hello guys. does anybody know anything about porting ubuntu touch to htc sensation xe?
<tvoss> ogra_, argh, getting it now ... is ubuntu/ui/config.h conditionally included or always expected?
<ogra_> well, the merge from mterry seems to make it always required
<ogra_> but to get the gles stuff into config.h it needs to be generated
<ogra_> catch22
<tvoss> ogra_, then we need to teach the android build system to generate that header, too
<ogra_> right, but thats for rsalveti/serguiens ...
<ogra_> lets see that we get the fix in first
<ogra_> i rolled cdimage back to yesterdays image for now
<ogra_> for everyone who has issues with phablet-flash, it should work again
<ogra_> tsdgeos, RobbyF ^^^
<ogra_> jppiiroi1en, ^^
<tvoss> ogra_, thanks, pinged sergiusens
<ogra_> yep, i did that here already
<Sunight> Hi
<ogra_> (no need to do it in pprivate :) )
<tvoss> ogra_, old habits :)
<RobbyF> working :)
<RobbyF> wait. no new image
<RobbyF> figured the raring would go
 * RobbyF off to work
<ogra_> no, the new image is the one thats broken, i just removed it for now until someone can lookk into it
<ogra_> phablet-flash just gets you yesterdays atm
<jppiiroi1en> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> pmcgowan, FYI, we had a little jenkins issue today that resulted in it publishing a broken image (only rootfs, no android builds) i rolled back cdimage and disabled the syncing until thats fixed
<pmcgowan> ogra_: ack, thanks
<ogra_> waiting for brazil to get up :)
<Namidairo> muahahahahaha
<ogra_> sergiusens, hey
<sergiusens> ogra_: hey... let me check
<ogra_> sergiusens, seems the android builds all failed but jenkins still published
<ogra_> we added a fix to platform-api ... but the missing config.h is generated by cmake ... do we run that during the build ?
<ogra_> (i rolled back cdimage to the last working image)
<sergiusens> ogra_: no...
<ogra_> hmmm, that might be a prob
<sergiusens> ogra_: if it's not in an Android.mk, it won't build
<ogra_> tvoss, any idea ? ^^
<sergiusens> ogra_: you'll need to replicate that rule that generates the file into the Android.mk for platform-api
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, the more important issue is that jenkins considered it a good build
<tvoss> sergiusens, it's a cmake rule. I have no idea how to run that configure in Android.mk
<ogra_> even though tehre was nothing built
<sergiusens> ogra_: also, if all these are 0 build probably failed: http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/Phablet/job/ubuntu-touch-image/lastSuccessfulBuild/aggregatedTestReport/api/json
<sergiusens> ogra_: compare that to the previous one: http://10.97.2.10:8080/view/Phablet/job/ubuntu-touch-image/69/aggregatedTestReport/api/json
<ogra_> sergiusens, ok ... i dont get why it lands in lastSuccessfulBuild though
<sergiusens> ogra_: that said, I'll still fix the script
<sergiusens> ogra_: script needs fixing...
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_: just thought I'd mention that there's an easy way to check the test results in the meantime :-)
<ogra_> heh, if you did, i didnt see it ... you said you would look into it
<ogra_> thats my last status
<sergiusens> ogra_: no, I didn't... was doing that now ;-)
<ogra_> phew :)
<sergiusens> tvoss: regarding Android.mk and the config.h, I can look at it
<ogra_> sergiusens, so what level of fuzziness do you want ? something like "if totalCount - failCount > 10" we'll publish  ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: well for now, if totalCount == 0
<ogra_> or should we wait until at aleas all tests succeeded once
<ogra_> ah, k
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'll be fixing the tests today and we can switch it next week
<ogra_> so publish if any tests ran ...
<ogra_> k
<sergiusens> ogra_: script is fixed too, so it _should_ abort on any errors
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> if you fire off a new build (and it uscceeds) i can switch the auto sync back on
<ogra_> *succeeds
<sergiusens> ogra_: let me fire up a build, if nothing changed, it should fail
<sergiusens> ogra_: while that runs, I'll be fixing the platform-api
<ogra_> well, platform-api changed ... but if the file isnt generated it will indeed still fail
<ogra_> building the package does the right thing here
<sergiusens> ogra_: because it calls cmake :-)
<ogra_> yep
<P3T3> sergiusens, can you do something to me?
<sergiusens> P3T3: what exactly? I'm fixing the build right now
<ogra_> ok, check for tests is added to the sync script
<ogra_> autosyncing switched back on
<sergiusens> ogra_: and the build also failed ;-)
<ogra_> as expected :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: but it didn't fail for some reason.... hmmm
<ogra_> oh, you measn it landed in lastSuccessfulBuild again ?
<ogra_> sigh, if the VPN wouldnt be so slow
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, the build failed, and exited but jenkins marked as success...
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, found the issue... fixed
<ogra_> yay
 * sergiusens thinks it's too early for this
<ogra_> well, at least i dont get the wrong stuff from jenkins :)
<ogra_> i understand that adding cmake might not be easy
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, depends on how it's generated... most likely I'll need to replicate
<P3T3> sergiusens,  I need diffs between builds March 3rd to March 6th
<LUZifer_> hello! Can you tell me if new Ubuntu 13.04 works in my tablet Memup SlidePadNG808DC, Dual Core 1,5GHz and 1GB RAM
<ogra_> LUZifer_, no x86 support yet
<janimo> rsalveti, does the contained Ubuntu see the same device nodes in /dev as Android?
<ogra_> i think it is bind mounted
<janimo> rsalveti, I say the dev/alog renaming to avoid the syslogd conflict
<ogra_> but you dont have udev
<ogra_> LUZifer_,oops, ignore that i see it isnt x86 ...  if the device is not on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices you will need to port it yourself https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<LUZifer_> ok, the sistem in my tablet is Android 4.1.1, will it be possible to upgrade to Ubuntu, in the future?
<ogra_> not if nobody portss it to that device
<Namidairo> and what tablet is that...
<Namidairo> oh right
<rsalveti> http://ubuntuonair.com/ -> Ubuntu Development: Presentation about the work on image-based updates for Ubuntu touch
<rsalveti> starting just now
<ogra_> Namidairo, google tells you :)
<rsalveti> at #ubuntu-on-air
<Namidairo> the slidepadmemupgenericshenanigan
<Namidairo> way to mute yourself
 * Namidairo runs away
<rsalveti> RobbyF: utc-3 :-)
<rsalveti> janimo: yeah, it's bind mounted still
<rsalveti> that's why we needed the dev/log rename at the android side
<P3T3> rsalveti, HI, can you check what changed between builds March 3rd and March 6th
<rsalveti> P3T3: sure
<LUZifer_> I understood that Ubuntu for a specific tablet will only exist if someone creates it especially for the device, is it?
<Namidairo> still no gerrit instance?
<Namidairo> remember to do certificate pinning
<rsalveti> P3T3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701391/
<rsalveti> that's the only changes between 3dr and 6th
<Namidairo> still no gerrit instance?
<rsalveti> Namidairo: not yet
<rsalveti> hopefully soon
<P3T3> rsalveti, thanks! I have working image #10 from Mar 3d and non working #13 from Mar 6th
<rsalveti> P3T3: right, it'd probably work if you match hybris and platform-api at the android side (based on the versions used by ubuntu)
<janimo> QUESTION: Is there an overview or comparison of various OEMs, carriers and Google's way of delivering system image updates? Besides update.zip (which is not universally used either) is everyone doing their own server-side and phone-side setup?
<P3T3> rsalveti, this is odd, my hybris and api are newest I can have but still no luck
<Sunight> Who test Ubuntu touch on TF101 ?
<rsalveti> janimo: maybe for #ubuntu-on-air? :-)
<janimo> rsalveti, oh, indeed :)
<janimo> 4 channels open and I am already confused, thanks :)
<rsalveti> :-)
 * Namidairo looks at his hexchat side panel
<Namidairo> 18 channels across 6 networks
<Namidairo> :S
<sergiusens> tvoss: rsalveti https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/platform-api/config_h/+merge/158613
<sergiusens> ogra_: build is now properly failing as it should
<P3T3> rsalveti, will bzr pull sync all needed files? I am looking inside ubuntu dirs and I can see all dates are Feb 28th
<ogra_> good
<sergiusens> P3T3: bzr pull will pull as long as there are no conflicts
<sergiusens> will pull cleanly that is
<ogra_> sergiusens, funny whitespace change :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: in the MR? dang
<ogra_> (looks good to me)
<ogra_> line 6 ...
<ogra_> ignore it
<sergiusens> ogra_: going to remove it
<sergiusens> ogra_: easy to remove, I'll just do it
<ogra_> yeah, as you like
<sergiusens> ogra_: done
<P3T3> sergiusens, bzr pull in directory ubuntu/hybris says  No revisions or tags to pull. but all files have date Feb 28th
<sergiusens> ogra_: I set USE_GLES to one even though debian/rules only set it for armhf and this is armel :-)
<sergiusens> P3T3: do bzr pull lp:phablet-extras/libhybris
<sergiusens> P3T3: what does bzr revno say?
<ogra_> sergiusens, shouldnt matter i guess
<ogra_> we want GLES enabled in any case
<P3T3> sergiusens, still same :-( = No revisions or tags to pull.
<ogra_> in these builds at least
<sergiusens> P3T3: what revno are you on?
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, I was just trolling :-D
<ogra_> hehe
 * ogra_ forgot it is friday 
<P3T3> sergiusens, 123 in hybris and 49 in api
<janimo> QUESTION: Can't we just use whatever carriers already use for Android ROMs without having them make something compatible with whatever our implementation for the UBuntu servers is?
<sergiusens> P3T3: you have the right versions..
<P3T3> I know
<P3T3> but all files are old
 * janimo keeps seeing at least some of the scenarios as an Android ROM update + an app update
<ogra_> janimo, we'll see ... you could ask in the right channel though :)
<sergiusens> P3T3: and you can check them in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-ubuntu_stamp
<janimo> ogra_, may I suck. I'll close this tab
<ogra_> dont leave us !
<janimo> s/may/man/
<sergiusens> ogra_: janimo where and what is going on?
<P3T3> sergiusens, I know about version numbers in stamp
<ogra_> sergiusens, #ubuntu-on-air
<ogra_> sergiusens, image updates
<janimo> sergiusens, discussion about OTA updates
<sergiusens> janimo: interesting! I should join
<ogra_> you should also watch the stream :)
<ogra_> (ubuntuonair.com)
<sergiusens> ogra_: on it now
<sergiusens> ogra_: using my phone as I can't from the chrome book :-/
<ogra_> heh, same here
<ogra_> which is funny, i usually never have issues with youtube
<sergiusens> it feels better though, I can toss the phone to a side and keep on using this _book_ :-)
<P3T3> sergiusens, i deleted whole dir hybris, then initialised and pulled again. Now I have it back with revno 123
<P3T3> sergiusens, which command to pull api dir?
<sergiusens> P3T3: bzr branch lp:platform-api
<mhall119> popey: I submitted packaging fixes to all the core apps yesterday, and better icons for clock, calculator, calendar, weather, facebook and youtube
<mhall119> clock has already merged it, and their new package built
<mhall119> looks like rssreader has merged the changes too
<popey> mhall119: awesome
<mhall119> I'm hoping the new clock icon gets into the next touch image
<mhall119> popey: if you could encourage the others to land these branches, we will be ready to start on the project renaming
<popey> ok
<mhall119> thanks
<rsalveti> hm, the other nick is already grouped
<ogra_> rsalveti, can you approve sergiusens'  fix in https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/platform-api/config_h/+merge/158613 so we can get a workign image ?
<rsalveti> sure, lemmelook
<rsalveti> ogra_: sergiusens: tested and approved
<rsalveti> once merged we can trigger a new job
<ogra_> \o/
<sergiusens> rsalveti: great
<jun> hey how is dev going
<ogra_> great
 * jun wants touch on nexus 4
<ogra_> your wish can be fulfilled
<ogra_> there are images
<jun> :】
<jun> i tried the images but its not really usable now
<ogra_> they will be in october
<ogra_> there is still a lot to do
<jun> ah october... thats still a long time away
<jun> i noticed hehe
<ogra_> depends how you look at it :)
<ogra_> i would say time is short :)
<jun> to build an os from scratch its quick
<ogra_> being a developer having to do it its short :)
<jun> for impatient enthusiasts its long
<ogra_> but its all open, you are free to help out indeed ;)
<jun> i wish i was gifted enougj
<jun> h
<TheGorgotron> Im pretty proficient at some "hello world" in java and c++, what are my chances of getting the source and actually doing some good? :)
<mhall119> TheGorgotron: source of what?
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview has all the userspace trees ... pahblet.ubuntu.com has the android layer
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> phablet.ubuntu.com
<TheGorgotron> Source code. I was joking.
<ogra_> what you dont find there is from the normal ubuntu archive
<mhall119> QML is so easy, you might actually be able to do some good with just "Hello World" level knowledge
<TheGorgotron> I've only taken two intro so far but ild like to get better. Gone as far as multi dimensional arrays.
<TheGorgotron> So we will be able to dock our tablet/phones and use a full OS right?
<ogra_> not yet, but yeah, you will
<ogra_> thats rather a 14.04 feature
<ogra_> basic phone is 13.10 ... full convergence is 14.04
<TheGorgotron> Awesome. So the mobile OS will recognize when docked and boot to separate partiton? Will we be able to have whatever distro we want then as well?
<ogra_> not boot ... it will just show a desktop on the attached monitor
<ogra_> and you will likely only get ubuntu for the start ... if others port their desktops to Mir they will be able to participate though
<TheGorgotron> So its still all within the mobile OS then?  Ubuntu is all i use anyways :) just curious
<ogra_> it will be the same OS  ...
<ogra_> if the convergence is done there wont be a "mobile OS"
<TheGorgotron> Oh ok. Is the info on all that up on the wiki as well, i would really like to read up on how that's going to work.
<ogra_> we're still defining how it will work :)
<ogra_> but essentially the plan is that the same OS works across every device you install it on ...
<TheGorgotron> Im super stoked! I really think this will be a game changer for mobile devices and computing in general.
<ogra_> in some cases (small phones that have limited resources) you will see a cut down version ... in others (full desktop) you will not have the mobile UI working
<ogra_> but effectively it will be all the same software and tools across all devices ... adapting automatically to the context they run in
<TheGorgotron> Im hoping they make some pretty high-end phones for it
<TheGorgotron> ogra_: so i take it you are a part of the development team?
<smartboyhw> TheGorgotron, you do know that he work's for Canonical for that?:)
<ogra_> TheGorgotron, yep
<ogra_> smartboyhw, i dont work for canonical "for that" :)  i jumped teams as needed over the last 8 years
<TheGorgotron> I kind of figured
<smartboyhw> ogra_, :O
<smartboyhw> ogra_, so what do you work *NOW*?"{
<ogra_> currently in teh foundations team, soon phablet/ubuntu-touch
<smartboyhw> ogra_, ah so you are going to work on it soon:P
<smartboyhw> Officially..
<ogra_> i already work on it ...  just not  formally in the team
<ogra_> just paperwork :)
<smartboyhw> ogra_, :O
<TheGorgotron> Since Cyanogenmod is the base for the Android side, will there be a release for other Android phones aside form Nexus?  I saw the portathon on the site but figured I'ld ask here.
<ogra_> TheGorgotron, they are all community supported, but yeah there are about 50 ports
<TheGorgotron> ogra_, is there a list somwhere. Looked on ubuntu and wiki site and couldn't find anything
<TheGorgotron> googled too
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<TheGorgotron> sorry i didn't see it there when i looked. thanks
<TheGorgotron> of course no s3! By the time this is out my contract will be up anyways
<mpt> Just completed draft design for phone "Diagnostics" settings: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker#settings
<TheGorgotron> mpt, looks like the final version to me
<mpt> TheGorgotron, how do you know? :-)
<mpt> I'm fairly sure I'll need to add a "Privacy Policy" item, at least
<TheGorgotron> mpt, because of the badass GUI :)
<mpt> Aww, thanks
<TheGorgotron> seriously though what did you use to create that?
<mhall119> tedg: do HUD action from QML work on the touch images?
<mhall119> I'm trying to add one for uReadIt, but it doesn't seem to get the callback
<tedg> mhall119, Hmm, I'd expect it to.
<tedg> mhall119, Are the gallery ones working for you?
<tedg> Wellark, ^
<mhall119> tedg: gallery ones work
<mhall119> which is why I was wondering if it's a QML-only problem
<tedg> mhall119, Gallery is QML :-)
<mhall119> hmm...
<mhall119> tedg: then maybe you can tell if I'm doing something wrong:http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/uReadIt/view/head:/uReadIt.qml#L21
<mhall119> obviously it's uncommented on the device
<mhall119> I even put a console.log('HUD reload') at the top of the onTriggered
<tedg> Really Wellark is the guy you want there.
<tedg> The only thing I see is odd is that the keywords are more like a description.
<tedg> But I don't think that'd break anything.
<tedg> Keywords should be more my synonyms.  Refresh
<tedg> It's other things that'll results in hits in the search.
<mhall119> ok
<tedg> Perhaps gusch would notice something wrong with that QML? ^
<tedg> mhall119, You're not allowed to have QML questions this late European time  ;-)
<ogra_> haha
<gusch> mhall119: can you see the reload on the HUD?
<mhall119> gusch: it shows up, yes
<mhall119> just doesn't reload when I click it
<gusch> mhall119: could you see the console log that you mentioned?
<Wellark> tedg, mhall119, gusch: hi guys
<Wellark> mhall119: so you see the action in HUD and it does nothing.. weird..
<Wellark> mhall119: just to be safe, can you put a console.log() on the onTriggered handler to see that it really does not get called
<mhall119> http://design.canonical.com/2013/04/core-utility-apps-visual-exploration/ all about visual design for Ubuntu Touch apps!
<mhall119> Wellark: I have that, it doesn't output anything when I launch the app from the command line
<mhall119> but I'm not sure if launcing from the commandline with qmlscene is enough to make HUD aware of it
<mhall119> gusch: I don't see any output from the console.log I added, no
<gusch> mhall119: what if you add --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ureddit.desktop as parameter to qmlscene?
<mhall119> let me try
<mhall119> http://ubuntuone.com/3fCdyxWybJg99YDNKArIAb is a screenshot showing the HUD entry
<mhall119> gusch: still nothing
<mhall119> gusch: I do see "adding actions" being printed, is that from HUD?
<gusch> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> gusch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701943/ is all the output I get
<gusch> mhall119: in gallery I get "ACTION ADDED" for every acion
<mhall119> gusch: I only have one action
<mhall119> but I get "adding actions" not "ACTION ADDED"
<gusch> mhall119: output from gallery: https://pastebin.canonical.com/89092/
<Wellark> mhall119: looks like you are creating two HUD instances
<Wellark> which does not make sense by looking at your code
<mhall119> Wellark: why would it be creating 2?
<Wellark> mhall119: yeah, that's what I'm wondering, too
<wathek> Hi everybody
<JesseH> How do I test this on my desktop?
<mhall119> JesseH: test the Touch interface, or an app?
<JesseH> touch interface
<gusch> mhall119: sorry - need to go now - good luck
<mhall119> thanks for trying gusch
<rtg_> ogra_, ppisati tells me that the android flash method in flash-kernel doesn't actually work (at least for N4 and N7).
<ogra_> oh, that could be since android has these weird device paths for disks
<rtg_> does it work for the Toshiba AC100 / Dynabook AZ ? (which is the only other android method)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it also works on the n7 desktop image
<rtg_> ppisati, ^^
<ogra_> but the android kernel doesnt give you a /dev/mmcblk*
<ogra_> which breaks the device setups in f-k
<Wellark> mhall119: ok, never seen this before, but for some reason the constructor of QML HUD component gets called twice
<rtg_> ogra_, I changed the path to /dev/block/mmcblk0p, but it finds the recovery partition instead of the boot partition
<ogra_> (it kind of expects linux device names)
<Wellark> which can only mean that there are two instances created
<ogra_> rtg_, hmm, it shouldnt
<Wellark> mhall119: can you paste me the _exact_ source file you are running
<ogra_> rtg_, file a bug, i'll look into it on the weekend (or monday if i dont get to it)
<ppisati> ok
<rtg_> ogra_, its because the loop doesn't break when it finds the first boot partion.
<ogra_> well, it should break for the biggest one ... but i figure recovery might be bigger than boot
<ogra_> though i dont get why recovery would have an abootimg signature
<ogra_> it should be ignored
<rtg_> ogra_, since we _know_ what partiton it shold be in (because db/all.db tells us), why is there a search loop at all ?
<ogra_> thats older than the db ... since it worked, nobody changed the code
<ogra_> (i guess)
<nik90> popey, mhall119: ping
<popey> nik90: yo
<nik90> popey: u should check out the latest trunk build...we got something awesome for the stopwatch :)
<Wellark> mhall119: btw, check that you don't have the app running in the background somewhere
<popey> nik90: ooh!
<Wellark> mhall119: running from commandline is a bit fragile
<mhall119> Wellark: I don't
<Wellark> mhall119: does qmlscene keep on running on the terminal?
<popey> nik90: nice!
<Wellark> mhall119: before it just exited
<nik90> popey: I think when combined with the visual designs released today...they look great
<popey> love the lap effect
<mhall119> nik90: looks nice
<nik90> mhall119, popey: thnx
<Wellark> maybe something has changed with the qmlscene or something
<mhall119> Wellark: ps doesn't show qmlscene running
<rtg_> ogra_, are you _sure_ the N7 flash-kernel works ? I think the patch in db.all is wrong. it is '/dev/mmcblk0' when it should be '/dev/block/mmcblk0boot0'
<rtg_> patch -> path
<pstolowski> hello, I've just started with ubuntu on the galaxy nexus phone; what's the best way of compiling qt5 apps for the phone? I can ssh onto my phone, so could install all the -dev deps and compile there, but perhaps it can be done by cross compiling or by some other means on the desktop (and then just transfer the binary)?
<ogra_> rtg_, it worked when i tested last ... we disable all android stuff in the linux-nexus7 kernel
<ogra_> for exatly that reason (and a few others that completely trash our userspace)
<ogra_> rtg_, linux-nexus7 uses an ubuntu config (or did that change ? that would mean no more network, xserver and disk access for n7 desktop users)
<rtg_> ogra_, I'm not yet running the Ubuntu N7 kernel, I'm still looking at the original android kernel and am trying to figure out how to get flash-kernel to work.
<Wellark> mhall119: just to verify my hypothesis
<ogra_> rtg_, well, apart from the path it sholdnt differ in function
<Wellark> mhall119: could you add a Component.onCompleted handler to the top MainView ?
<ogra_> if it does there is definitely soemthign wrong
<Wellark> mhall119: and put there something like console.log("MainView Loaded")
<Wellark> mhall119: I really need to see if it's loaded twice. I know the qt platform plugin does some black magic under the hood
<pstolowski> Saviq: ping
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, did you disable the image tests again ?
<mhall119> Wellark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702063/ line 16
<ogra_> sergiusens, with teeh new checks i cant sync now ... i'll disable the check for the tests over the weekend, lets revisit that on monday
<t1mp> mhall119, Wellark so, 1 mainview, 2 huds?
<Wellark> mhall119: ok. so mainview loads just once..
<Wellark> mhall119: can you move the onCompleted handler to the HUD object?
<mhall119> t1mp: somehow...
<sergiusens> ogra_: no, I didn't, the tests actually failed...
<ogra_> they dont seem to have run at all
<Wellark> t1mp: oh, right.. are you guys doing something funny for the children of MainView by any chance? ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, because the deploy failed, let me check
<ogra_> the rest looks fine
<mhall119> Wellark: also only called once
<sergiusens> ogra_: I just triggered a test rebuild
<ogra_> sergiusens, so should i block the sync ?
<ogra_> (would run at :35 )
<Wellark> mhall119: ok. even weirder
<mhall119> that's me :)
<Wellark> mhall119: just to confirm. libhud-qt-qml version is 0.1.0~dev9 ?
<t1mp> Wellark: ehh, no funny stuff in MainView. It does set a default property to a simple Item that is inside the MainView, so children get placed inside that
<t1mp> mhall119, Wellark you could try to have Item as the root, and put the MainView and HUD in that, but it shouldn't be necessary
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'll give you a heads up....
<ogra_> ok, i'll block then
<mhall119> Wellark: 0.1.0~dev9~quantal1
<mhall119> Wellark: the full code it at https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/uReadIt if you want to try it yourself
<mhall119> Wellark: you'll need to uncomment the HUD lines
<Wellark> mhall119: ok. unfortunately I can't test it today
<Wellark> sorry :/
<mhall119> np
<sergiusens> ogra_: network seems to be down in the lab... or at least it's not connecting...
<ogra_> ok
<Wellark> mhall119: have you tried rebooting? 8)
<ogra_> lets keep the test parts out then i'd say
<mhall119> Wellark: yup
<sergiusens> ogra_: let me do some digging... a bit to see if it's really that
<Wellark> ok. that's like super weird
<mhall119> Wellark: it's like everything works, but onTriggered isn't being called
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm downloading the image to verify
<Wellark> mhall119: and all the "stock" apps with HUD are working?
<mhall119> Wellark: has this been tested with any other QML-only apps launched by qmlscene?
<mhall119> Wellark: I tried gallery, it works
<rickspencer3> hey mhall119 I saw you mention somewhere that you can get a back button for free with a page stack
<t1mp> mhall119, Wellark I noticed gallery puts the HUD outside of the MainView
<mhall119> phone-app's HUD items work too
<rickspencer3> how does that work?
<rickspencer3> oops, sorry to interupt
<mhall119> rickspencer3: yup
<t1mp> not because of a bug I think, but because of its complicated start-up sequence
<Wellark> mhall119: well, I haven't heard any reports on such behaviour before :)
<mhall119> rickspencer3: the Toolbar has a placeholder for 'back', and when PageStack gets a second (or more) page pushed to it, it set's the 'back' toolbar action and makes it visible
<mhall119> rickspencer3: so all you need to do is use PageStack.push() to change pages
<mhall119> pretty slick, really
<rickspencer3> mhall119, do you have a code sample?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/uReadIt/view/head:/uReadIt.qml#L72 is where I push the articleView page on top of the subreddit page
<t1mp> rickspencer3: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-pagestack.html :)
<t1mp> rickspencer3: the online docs were updated yesterday or today
<mhall119> that changes the UI to the articleView, and set's the articleView's Page toolbar back button to go to the subreddit page
<lotuspsychje> any tablets with ubuntu touch default sold yet?
<ogra_> nope
<mhall119> lotuspsychje: no
<mhall119> lotuspsychje: ubuntu touch is still being developed
<lotuspsychje> is nexus 7 working flawless with it?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> but it's working pretty well
<mhall119> I used it every day now
<rickspencer3> mhall119, so, it starts out iwth a Page visible in the pagestack
<lotuspsychje_> ill play a little on my 64bit ubuntu netbook then
<rickspencer3> and then just pushing your articleView makes the back button appear in the toolbar?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: yup
<rickspencer3> mhall119, hmm, not doing that for me
<mhall119> I set the first page using Component.onCompleted on the PageStack, then subsequent push'es do the rest
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> I see
<t1mp> rickspencer3: should work if you have >1 Page on the stack.
<rickspencer3> I need to explicitly push the first page on the stack?
<mhall119> probably
<mhall119> that's what I'm doing
<Wellark> mhall119: can you try to move the HUD out from the MainView?
<mhall119> Wellark: into what?
<Wellark> mhall119: you would need to create a toplevel Item where you insert the HUD and the MainView siblings and have the mainview
<t1mp> rickspencer3, mhall119 yes you need to explicitly push the first page.
<rickspencer3> ok, that's got it
<mhall119> Wellark: oh, move it up and outside of MainView all together?
<rickspencer3> t1mp, mhall119 I had assumed that when I did PageStack{Page{}}
<rickspencer3> the page was declared as pushed onto the PageStack
<mhall119> no, but that would make sense wouldn't it?
<t1mp> rickspencer3: no automatic pushing. If you do it like that, and Page.visible is not set to false, you will still see it but it is not on the stack
<t1mp> there is a related feature request https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1097726
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1097726 not found
<t1mp> I'm not sure what is the best solution. Automatically push the first child of PageStack if it is a Page?
<mhall119> push the first visible child Page, would be my expectation
<t1mp> hmm. I'm thinking that we may have had something similar, and it was removed. Or maybe I just planned it but never implemented it
<t1mp> nope, it was never there.
<mhall119> rickspencer3: ^^ is that what you expected as well?
<t1mp> I'm revisiting the whole PageStack API we had before implementing it - https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1GoSDDd3nd6AZgOBYgtNVYJaejH1YqZ5h7DM62SoerRA/edit#
<t1mp> I think it is good to automatically push the first visible Page, and automatically make all following Page children of PageStack not visible
<ogra_> sergiusens, the sync looks ok (even though it pulled #70 first but it properly overwrote it) , the raring manifest file is empty though
<rsalveti> ogra_: guess that's expected still
<rsalveti> let me download it
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, that's been like that for a while
<ogra_> k
<sergiusens> rsalveti: the resolv.conf hook didn't work (not that it would've been in this build, but still)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: didn't you fix it yesterday?
<rsalveti> or still to be fixed?
<ogra_> did you talk to stgraber ?
<ogra_> (he owns the resolvconf stuff)
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's not a resolvconf issue... it's live-build and offspring
<sergiusens> rsalveti: never said I fixed yesterday :-/
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I mentioned in today's daily that I was testing some stuff out until the proper fix lands
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah, k ... evil :P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, got confused somehow
<rsalveti> sergiusens: and what is the current state of that?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, ancient live-build at ibs
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well, using a hook to create the symlink, just gets overwritten afterwards
<rsalveti> sergiusens: :-(
<sergiusens> rsalveti: going to see if I can get it in the edifier script
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, might be easier indeed
<rickspencer3> mhall119, sorry
<rickspencer3> I badly misunderstood how to use pagestack
<rickspencer3> knowing what I know now, I think I would expect that the PageStack would have a property that is the initial Page on the stack
<rickspencer3> I guess I would expect that you would declare the initial page, not set it in code, if that makes sense
<sergiusens> rsalveti: testing now... if it works... then we can at least not deal with it now
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah
<rsalveti> that should work
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I always forget the ln syntax though, and the help just confuses me... my brain maps TARGET and LINK to the same thing... always!
<t1mp> rickspencer3, mhall119 what do you think is better? an initialPage property, or automatically pushing the first child?
 * rickspencer3 ponders
<rsalveti> sergiusens: haha, true
<rickspencer3> t1mp, if you made me decide right now, I would go with both
<rickspencer3> use the first child (that is a page) by default
<rickspencer3> but let the developer define initialPage to override that
<rickspencer3> not sure of the pros and cons, that's just my first thought
<mhall119> same, do the magic but allow an override
<rickspencer3> total cowboy API design
<rickspencer3> pew pew
<Wellark> mhall119: yeah, moving it completely out of MainView. most of the stock apps didn't use MainView when I did the HUD integration and that is the only difference I can think of. It *should* work just fine under any Item, but the behaviour you are seeing is just so bizarre
<mhall119> Wellark: that did it
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> so why doesn't it work inside a MainView?
<mhall119> and which project should I file this bug against?
<t1mp> rickspencer3: hehe. My first intuition is that both is a bit too much :)
<rickspencer3> t1mp, then I would say it has to be initialPage
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti do we want to make the switch to raring a coordinated thing?
<t1mp> mhall119: huh that is weirrrd. I didn't do anything "special" in MainView
<rickspencer3> because you want the developer to be able to set that dynamically
<ogra_> sergiusens, i prefer chaotic :P
<ogra_> sergiusens, (what do you mean by that)
<Wellark> mhall119, t1mp: maybe there is a copy happening or something
<t1mp> rickspencer3: there is always the push() alternative besides initialPage.
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, for starters I'd need to get rid of all the 'quantals' in the build
<Wellark> mhall119: please file agains libhud-qt
<sergiusens> ogra_: then update the tools
<rickspencer3> t1mp, right, but I think you might want to bid it
<Wellark> just that I don't forget to investigate this with the 1.0
<rickspencer3> oops
<ogra_> sergiusens, i would start with the tools  and keep the images
<rickspencer3> "bind" it
<sergiusens> ogra_: although I would prefer to not use either quantal or raring on the android parts and use a 'generic' tag
<rickspencer3> initialPage: lastUsedPage
<ogra_> sergiusens, and if you know the tools (and new images) are safe, drop the old ones
<rickspencer3> just seems more declarative to me
<mhall119> Wellark: ok, thanks for helping me debug this
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, not sure i can do that on cdimage later
<rickspencer3> t1mp, I'm hardly religious about it, was just saying
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti doing it in  edify did the trick
<t1mp> Wellark: ohh wait a second
<Wellark> t1mp: it might be my code.. if the HUD object is copied by the QML engine when inserted to the list of childs of MainView or something I'm not 100% sure it does the right thing
<t1mp> Wellark: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/MainView.qml has some HUD-related code at the bottom
<rickspencer3> mhall119, t1mp thanks you guys, my news reader app is much better now
<ogra_> sergiusens, the stuff under daily-foo/ is usually marked with the release it is built for (even adding raring there atm i break that rule)
<sergiusens> ogra_: so we _are_ being chaotic :-)
<ogra_> already, yeah :)
<t1mp> Wellark: it creates another HUD there?
<sergiusens> ogra_: ack... we'll stick to raring then
<ogra_> anyway, i would start with switching phablet-flash
<Wellark> t1mp: ah, right.. it's the incomplete hud integration
<mhall119> rickspencer3: what kind of news reader?
<Wellark> I didn't know somebody actually merged that in
<mhall119> rickspencer3: we can always use more contributors on the RSS Reader core app :)
<rickspencer3> mhall119, it used feedzilla
<ogra_> see if people complain .... if they dont, drop the quantal images
<shadeslayer> hi
<Wellark> mhall119, t1mp: so yes, the MainView is creating a HUD instance
<ogra_> for the android parts i can add links while syncing
<mhall119> Wellark: oh?
<ogra_> until you switch the names
<mhall119> Wellark: so how can I add actions to it?
<t1mp> Wellark: yeah, almost one month ago. I wasn't aware of that.
<sergiusens> ogra_: and then from raring to slippery seal
<ogra_> yeah
<t1mp> mhall119: mainview has a __hud property, but it doesn't seem like it is intended to be used like that.
<mhall119> :/
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, I'd like to create a snapshot tag of quantal before switching so we have something to compare with
<ogra_> oh, no prob ... i can just copy the last quantal build around then
<ogra_> next to mwc
<ogra_> thats a non issue
<sergiusens> ogra_: that will work... I already added a --list-revisions to the tools with some webscrapping ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> so when do you think raring is ready enough ? are the UI issues all done ?
<t1mp> Wellark, mhall119 I think this hud code was added to MainView to have the possibility to quit apps that don't include any HUD code themselves
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah... last pending one was people lens which was missing a dee-qt, everything works and I'd rather have us move soon
<t1mp> wellar, mhall119 I don't know if it was supposed to be temporary, and whether there is another solution now
<t1mp> *wellark
<sergiusens> ogra_: there's one important issue in raring, and it's that memory seems to run out faster
<ogra_> sergiusens, so lets do it next week then ... mind you , next week is also final freeze in ubuntu so i might be busy with any upcoming emergency arm stuff that could happen
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: as discussed no regressions, when we leave quantal we need to bless a final build so it is available when needed
<ogra_> (before i claim something wrong i should better check the schedule)
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: yes, quantal blessing is good
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: but the memory thing won't go away until it becomes the development focus
<ogra_> yeah, 18th
<tassadar_> ogra_: have you already decided what will you do about that memory usage? I mean, is it going to kill old apps like android or something like that?
<ogra_> tassadar_, something :)
<ogra_> no, i dont think we have a definite answer yet
<rsalveti> sergiusens: send me the mr then :-)
<pmcgowan> apps in background can be killed and state saved is the thinking
<ogra_> sergiusens, how about monday then ?
<tassadar_> k, thanks)
<rsalveti> +1 on tagging quantal before switching to raring
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> so i would say lets switch phablet-flash on monday ... i'll put in some links for the android bits to make them raring, then lets give people time to test the new stuff until tue ...
<ogra_> then move quantal images next to mwc and do the actual switch
<t1mp> Wellark, mhall119 perhaps the HUD in MainView should be properly exposed so that developers use that one to add functions
<pmcgowan> ogra_: what do you mean move quantal images next to mwc?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: in the tags for quantal
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/
<pmcgowan> so we add a new tag for the blessed image and keep the mwc image?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/ creating a "last-build" or "last-image" here
<pmcgowan> right
<ogra_> next to mwc :)
<pmcgowan> ack
<mhall119> t1mp: that would be ideal, yes
<t1mp> mhall119 / Wellark do you have a reference for a bug somewhere that you were trying to fix?
<t1mp> mhall119 / Wellark I'm re-opening this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1129966 perhaps you can comment on it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1129966 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "HUD integration to the MainView" [Critical,New]
 * t1mp eow
<mhall119> thanks for your help t1mp
<RobbyF> can i flash raring from phablet-flash?
<pmcgowan> RobbyF: yes, sergiusens where are your raring instructions?
<RobbyF> pmcgowan, care to share that secret command?
<RobbyF> I've been doing it manually. prefer to do it faster is possible.
<pmcgowan> http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/using-phablet-tools-to-install-raring-image.html
<pmcgowan> is that what you have been doing?
<sergiusens> that's what we have
<RobbyF> I've just downloaded the .zip pushed and rebooted to recovery
<pmcgowan> RobbyF: we are discussing moving over sometime soon
<pmcgowan> so the default is raring
<sergiusens> RobbyF: yeah that works too
<sergiusens> once the switch is official, the tools will do the right thing
<RobbyF> :) sounds good.
<RobbyF> wow new raring feels really good
<sergiusens> RobbyF: glad to hear
<RobbyF> I was showing yesterdays latest quantal build to people at work today, They all love it. I work in mobile industry
<pmcgowan> RobbyF: thats great to hear
<mhall119> is this new ubuntu-mobile icon theme available in the device images?
<h01ger> so the release notes say i should add ppa:phablet-team/ppa to sources.list - does that also mean that i need to install the ppa's listed as dependencies on https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa ?
<h01ger> IOW: do PPAs have to be self contained or not? :)
<h01ger> and shall i really use quantal for these ppas or rather raring?
<mhall119> t1mp: Wellark: I got HUD working by overwriting __hud in my MainView, it's not pretty, but it works!
<dank101> i need a kernel developer
<bobweaver> does anyone know the size of phablet by default ?  example:  240x400x8
<krabador> ok people, please help commyni
<krabador> community on hardware support
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-13
<mhall119> bobweaver: I think it depends on the device
<mhall119> I'm not sure there's an actual default
<RobbyF> mhall119, I was looking to install some core-apps via the daily ppa but I guess wifi isn't working on raring?
<mhall119> RobbyF: raring on devices?
<RobbyF> yes
<mhall119> I didn't know we had raring images yet
<RobbyF> oh
<RobbyF> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130412.1/raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<mhall119> must be really new then
<mhall119> I haven't tried it
<RobbyF> half a week or so
<RobbyF> oh, I thought you posted something on G+ about it
<mhall119> huh
<RobbyF> maybe it was someone else
<mhall119> not about that, no
<RobbyF> oh, wasn't on raring maybe.
<RobbyF> your post from 9.5 hours ago. no worries, I'll go watch a movie.
<mhall119> always a good option for a Friday night
<tmm6> can you still use the nexus4 as a phone with ubuntu touch?
<tmm6> (T-Mobile)
<Fr34k> lo ppls
<wilee-nilee> A little curious about the raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip install. Does it run more or less the same as the previous tablet developer version. On the nexus 7 it was a little problematic, no biggie just curious if this might a slight improvement.
<mhall119> wilee-nilee: RobbyF was saying earlier that some stuff (wifi)_wasn't working
<mhall119> but I don't know what device he was using
<wilee-nilee> mhall119, Cool I have a ether plug set up so I will probably just check it out, I have my android roms backed up.
<wilee-nilee> thanks
<mhall119> ethernet plug for a Nexus 7?
<wilee-nilee> mhall119, Yeah you can get them on amazon hold on.
<mhall119> cool, didn't know that
<wilee-nilee> mhall119, http://www.amazon.com/BobjGear-Ethernet-Ultrabooks-ChromeOS-Included/dp/B007RTACDM
<wilee-nilee> works great no drivers needed
<wilee-nilee> You just need a usb to mini plug adaptor as well
<Fr34k> quick question??
<Fr34k> I have the asus memo pad 7...will I be able to flush it ?
<mhall119> !devices | Fr34k
<ubot5> Fr34k: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Fr34k> I have been there, so only those 4 available then?
<mhall119> officially, there are lots of others that are provided by community developers
<mhall119> but those 4 are the ones provided by Canonical and installable with the phablet-flash tool
<Fr34k> ok thnx... is there a forum or place to get hold of someone ?
<Fr34k> I really love ubuntu..and really need it on my pad
<Fr34k> mhall119: can I try doing this myself?
<mhall119> Fr34k: do what?
<Fr34k> mhall119: chnage ubuntu to work on my pad.... point me to some resource to do this please?
<mhall119> Fr34k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting has some good instructions
<mhall119> you can often find people in here to help too, at least during the week
<Fr34k> <mhall119>: you're the man  :)
<mhall119> just trying to be helpful :)
<natxo> hi! I installed Ubuntu touch from one pc without problems. Now I want to reinstall another daily build with another pc and it doesn't find the phone. Do you know why?
<Namidairo> adb/fastboot drivers
<natxo> ok, stupid problem: the usb cable was guilty. Thanks any way
<little> hi
<little> i want to isntall ubuntu on my windows yoga of lenova
<little> will the ubuntu 12 give the same funcationality as ubuntu tablet or there will be separate iso for the same
<little> there is no clarity in the site3
<little> has anybody tried it
<little> how does it work
<Natxo> Hi! After dowloading a new daily build I get the message: Not enough space in /data. What should I do?
<wilee-nilee> Natxo, this might be some help, is the device full? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2172750
<Natxo> Yes, it is helpful. But why I was able to reinstall a daily build previously but not now
<Natxo> ?
<wilee-nilee> Natxo, How filled up is the device, is there enough free space?
<Natxo> 3.9 G
<wilee-nilee> Natxo, If you look in the data folder what do you see, just somewhat guessing I see people using a delete there as well
<Natxo> I've followed this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/279726/how-to-wipe-data-on-nexus-4-to-install-ubuntu-touch uing the recovery mode option. At this time I can't reboot ubuntu... WiP
<wilee-nilee> Natxo, I had a install of ubuntu touch on my nexus 7, and had to do a factory install to get back to my custom roms, the touch was not cleanable.
<Natxo> Definitely I can't reboot ubuntu after wipe data/factory reset!!!
<wilee-nilee> Natxo, Right you have to reinstall ubuntu, if you factory wiped
<Natxo> How?
<wilee-nilee> Natxo, How you installed originally, you must be using the phablet PPA's tools
<Natxo> I used phablet-flash, but now I can't use it because I can't boot, I can't start anything on the phone
<wilee-nilee> Natxo, Ah the factory reload did not work?
<Natxo> I think it worked.
<wilee-nilee> Natxo, Can you boot to the stock image?
<Natxo> I only can boot in fastboot mode (the robot, etc)
<wilee-nilee> Natxo, you would have to run the sudo fastboot oem unlock to get things gong again from the wiki, since you flashed it stock.
<wilee-nilee> going*
<wilee-nilee> I would think it has to have been able to run the stock image to prove your in good shape to flash the touch again.
<wilee-nilee> Natxo, In the recovery choose backup and restore then delete then run the factory wipe and install, that is what I had to do to get mine to the stock image.
<Natxo> I'm trying manual installation. WiP
<Natxo> Finally, it worked. I've ubuntu again. Thanks wilee-nilee. Bye, bye
<h01ger> so i upgraded to raring, rebooted and now the screen stays black (nexus 4), i can still ssh in but i kinda like to see a UI too ;) known problem? known fix?
<ebotta> Hello anyone can help me with returning android after ubuntu touch install? This is all what I get ... http://pastebin.com/bFS5PGpN
<vvv_> hi
<PolandUser> welcome
<PolandUser> I want to install Ubuntu Touch port on my Xperia Mini Pro
<ogra_> see if there exists a port on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ... else you need to port it yourself https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<PolandUser> I find the port on xda-dev
<PolandUser> I must install cm10.1.zip and after what i am do?
<ogra_> follow the wiki instructions
<ogra_> there is a manual installtion section on the install page
<PolandUser> start from step one or step 3?
<PolandUser> i have unlocked bootloader
<ogra_> use the "manual install" section
<RobbyF> good morning ubuntu-touch team
<wilee-nilee>  I know very little of it though. ;)
<Immutable> has anyone installed ubuntu-touch on a lenovo tablet?
<jackie_> hello
<jackie_> i have questions about ubuntu touch. who should i approach
<bef0rd> just ask if somebody knows they'll answer
<bef0rd> there is also ubuntu stackexchange page
<jackie_> thanks bef0rd..i have a galaxy tab as a gift..i want to wipe the android on it and install ubuntu touch. i know it's still under development. how do i do this?
<wilee-nilee> jackie_, The touchpad link is in the channel header.
<wilee-nilee> Uh I mean ubuntu-touch Doh.
<wilee-nilee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<jackie_> that's perfect. will i be able to run libreoffice on it?
<wilee-nilee> jackie_, Not sure here I have not used it long enough, I guess there is a raring desktop about a week old in development in the touch now as well, not familair with it eithier.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-14
<[|HuGO|]> hi can help me please?
<ddk> Рус есть?
<ddk> anybody rus?
<shadeslayer> !ru
<ubot5> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<shadeslayer> ddk: ^^
<ddk> okay... =(
<elhana> !eo
<ubot5> Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<elhana> lol
<elhana> there is noone in esperanto channel :(
<Oranger> !fr
<ubot5> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Meizirkki> hi
<Meizirkki> I'm thinking about getting a nexus 10 and installing ubuntu
<Meizirkki> How much different is the Ubuntu Tablet os from the desktop ubuntu?
<Meizirkki> It's using android kernel and stuff?
<Meizirkki> sorry got to go nevermind
<Meizirkki> Hi again
<Meizirkki> Sorry i had to catch a bus
<Meizirkki> Is ubuntu-touch using wayland?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> it's using SurfaceFlinger at the moment and will use Mir in the future
<Meizirkki> Oh
<shadeslayer> as for your question regarding the Nexus 10, the UI is fairly different from the desktop ui
<shadeslayer> then again, I don't use unity, so I'm probably not the best person to listen to ;)
<Meizirkki> Yes, i'm more curious of the technologies used
<Meizirkki> I don't use unity either
<Meizirkki> I'm a fAn of e17
<Meizirkki> And so i was curious whether i could compile and run it on nexus
<shadeslayer> me and some other folks here are trying to get a debootstrapped ubuntu running
<shadeslayer> on the Nexus 10
<Meizirkki> Awesome
<shadeslayer> without any android bits
<shadeslayer> so far the status is that it needs an initrd, ChickenCutlass was working on that
<shadeslayer> no idea if he got it up
<Meizirkki> Okay
<Meizirkki> Is the nexus 10 hardware similar to the chromebook ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Meizirkki> Part from cpu, that is
<Meizirkki> A*
<Meizirkki> Hmmhmm
<plot44> Hi  anyone used ubuntu touch on lenovo s10 netbook/tablet?
<Meizirkki> I've been considering both chromebook3 and nexus 10 lately, but neither is available in finland too easily :/
<shadeslayer> Meizirkki: the idea is to flash the userdata partition with the ubuntu rootfs and flash a working initrd + kernel combo to boot.img and pass root=/dev/block/mmcblk0p9 to the boot parameters
<shadeslayer> yeah, I got mine from the UK, so expensive to get these :/
<Meizirkki> Okay :) i'm not much of a coder/hacker but when I get my nexus 10 i'll gladly help you guys any way i can. I can do testing and bug reporting :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> as soon as I have a working initrd I can make images :P
<Meizirkki> What's the problem with initrd atm?
<shadeslayer> for me it bootloops
<shadeslayer> no serial console to look at, so debugging is hard
<Meizirkki> Ok
<Meizirkki> Cya later
<shadeslayer> bye
<ogra_> shadeslayer, what ChickenCutlass works on has nothing to do with getting rid of the android bits (pretty much the opposite)
<shadeslayer> oh
<ogra_> he works on moving the android bits into a special container so that the ubuntu rootfs can instead move out of the container
<shadeslayer> ogra_: by android bits I meant not using /system
<ogra_> its a flip ... not a removal of anything
<shadeslayer> ahhhh
<ogra_> it will still use /system and fully depend on the andrpid HW bits
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> but no SurfaceFlinger ?
<shadeslayer> and Mir ( or if I want, X) instead?
<ogra_> same thing as today ... no changes at all
<shadeslayer>  I see
<ogra_> the container flip wont change anything apart from the fact that you will be able to use udev and friends (which you currently cant in the container)
<shadeslayer> okay, so it'll stil use SurfaceFlinger .. hmm
<ogra_> and the the /proc space is handled differently
<ogra_> no cahnges ... as i said
<shadeslayer> right
<ogra_> it will soon be Mir but thats totally independent from the container stuff
<shadeslayer> ah well, I'll have to wait for his initrd since I can't get it to boot at the moment :P
<ogra_> you cant boot with a std ubuntu initrd ?
<ogra_> that should just work
<shadeslayer> nope, it bootloops
<shadeslayer> well weird
<shadeslayer> oh
<ogra_> what do you use exactly atm ?
<shadeslayer> there was one other issue
<shadeslayer> when I flashed userdata using fastboot, I got a failiure saying something about sign
<ogra_> a self compiled kernel from the android source with options changed, a std ubuntu initd and a debootstrap based rootfs should just work
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> yep what I did was : abootimage -x boot.img
<ogra_> something identically to the nexus7 image
<ogra_> (teh desktop one)
<shadeslayer> then grab the zImage from that, an initrd from a debootstrapped ubuntu with the kernel installed + root=/path/to/userdata
<ogra_> that cant work
<shadeslayer> oh?
<ogra_> you need a sanely comppiled kernel
<shadeslayer> I see
<ogra_> with things like fbcon enabled
<shadeslayer> I am not entirely certain as to what options I do need to enable, do you have a list of sorts?
<shadeslayer> I can have a look tomorrow then
<ogra_> start with the kernel, and get it to output console stuff on your screen ... thats a good start (might need cmdline changes too ... some android devices set contole= (with no value) which breaks output)
<ogra_> once you are at that point, get an ubuntu initrd to work ... (it helps to have a USB keyboard) and break into it (cmdline option break=top or  whatever break level you want)
<ogra_> if you are done with that you can mount partitions, copy rootfs tarballs around, etc
<ogra_> that should eventually get you to a working rootfs
<ogra_> if you have *that* running you start caring for X
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<ogra_> i should write a howto one day
<ogra_> the process differs slightly from device to device ... but its the same thinng in its basics every time
<spanner3003>  i trying to build unity-next on ubuntu 12.10 and i keep getting CMakeFiles/test-voice.dir/test-voice.c.o: In function `context_drain_complete': /media/android/Development/unity/unity_build/hud/tests/test-voice.c:107: undefined reference to `pa_context_disconnect' for every reference to pulseaudio in test-voice.c
<shadeslayer> ogra_: does the kernel need to be compiled with the ubuntu toolchain or the Android one?
<spanner3003> this is the whole output from the start of the error http://pastebin.com/bND2DCbj
<Namidairo> pulse seems to be missing
<Namidairo> cursory google would have showed that
<spanner3003> pulseaudio is installed
<shadeslayer> ogra_: and when you say start with the kernel, you mean the one from https://android.googlesource.com/kernel/samsung.git
<ogra_> shadeslayer, userspace doesnt care with what the kernel is compiled (i would use the ubuntu toolchain because its simply easier) ... and yes, whatever the android source tree for your device is
<shadeslayer> ogra_: thanks :)
<spanner3003> would anyone be willing to help me to port ubuntu-touch to the asus PadFone 2, atm i'm trying to build cm10.1 for it but as it is not supported i finding it hard
<shadeslayer> ogra_: re enabling fbcon, is that FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE  in .config?
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> exynos4_defconfig sets console=ttySAC1
<shadeslayer> ogra_: @_@ .... the source from the git repo doesn't even build :/
<shadeslayer> I'll try the cyanogenmod kernel now
<shadeslayer> #$43t
<shadeslayer> wrong git repo :/
<iz1glg> hello. anybody here?
<kvarley> yup
<RobbyF> hi
<iz1glg> hi guys.. can anyone explain me if on ubuntu touch I can install deb apps or if it is just an android with different user interface ?
<Luis__> hello?
<NOTE2Owner> Wondering if anyone knows if there are any developers working on touch for SCH-I605 Samsung Note 2?
<_polto_> hi
<_polto_> I just installed touch on my nexux4, how can I create a new user please ? Really, can't find any info about on the web.
<_polto_> how can I run a shell ? adb shell open some limited android shell.
<_polto_> I would like to create a new user, install SSH, and some other services...
<_polto_> ok, find everything here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<SecretFire> can I put ubuntu touch on my motorola atrix 4g?
<RobbyF>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<n-iCe> hello guys, the GS3 GT-I9300 is not supported, can I do something to install it and try it or to help to make it work?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-07
<anonynimity> could someone tell me why in the first step of the porting process several necessary packages are removed from 12.04LTS x64?
<Neverevermind> hiho
<Neverevermind> question
<anonynimity> what's your question?
<Neverevermind> which smartphone should i buy to play with .......to get unbuntu on it ..... cause i want one ..... and i ruled me not to  buy one until a independent os run on one
<anonynimity> I don't know. I'm working on a port for the SGSIII (pain in my ass)
<nhaines> Neverevermind: the best thing to do (unless you're a developer) is to order one from ubuntu.com later this year.
<Neverevermind> it only has to be able to make and receive calls and wlan
<Neverevermind> yeah i read sthn about that
<anonynimity> nhaines... could I get your help with this bro?
<nhaines> anonynimity: I do a tiny bit of SDK advocacy but I don't know anything about the system level stuff, unfortunately.  :(
<nhaines> I know the ubuntu-phone mailing list has some updated porting instructions.
<anonynimity> during compilation it gave me some errors most of which i was able to figure out except for com.android.nfc_extras.xml is required by .....
<anonynimity> and I found the .xml file, but the jar file was missing in the "firmware" folder... which I had downloaded, and set in the firmware folder... but it wouldn't take it...
<anonynimity> :/
<anonynimity> right now I'm following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidDevel then will go back to the porting guide tomorrow.
<anonynimity> using the aosp and phablet mirrors. I'm determined to get the networking working, as well as the gsm, audio, camera, etc...
<Neverevermind> @nhaines,anony ;-) no im not a developer but i like it to play with this things/progs/osses since i got my first own pc when i was a kid .... so my question is (exept buying an unbuntu - phone which i would and will do if it will/would come out;-) : ..... which smartphone with ubuntu f. ph. can make and receive calls/sms (hdy-speaker) and manage wlan with the rest i can play ;-)
<anonynimity> check ubuntu.com/phone?
<anonynimity> or ubuntu.com/touch
<alfonsojon> Hi.
<alfonsojon> Cyanogenmod just committed a "quickboot" feature, which essentially hibernates the phone when shutting down instead of doing a complete shutdown.
<alfonsojon> Would it be possible that Ubuntu Touch would include some similar functionality?
<lotuspsychje> can someone confirm this tutorial is good to go, to install ubuntu touch on nexus7: http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-touch-nexus-7-2013/
<dholbach> good morning
<AskUbuntu> make bootable usb stick for ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/444376
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy No Housework Day! :-D
<ogra_> Saviq, so i was doing bootcharts over the weekend, and was wondering if it would be possible that unity8 re-orders its own start phase a bit ... if you look at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-279.png and scroll down to where the indicators start,
<ogra_> you see that it takes 8 seconds of the boot until the panel service gives them the upstart event to start ... that really holds up the boot process, would it be possible to start it earlier ?
<ogra_> (if i put the event into a post-start script in unity8's upstart job they start about 3 seconds after unity and i dont see any ill effects, so i assume it could be emitted earlier)
<cwayne> lool, ping re: ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, it could be emitted earlier indeed, right now it's the indicators QML plugin that kicks those, but that won't happen until late in unity8 startup
<ogra_> it would be really helpful in speeding up the boot if we could start it earlier ...
<ogra_> (and if indicator-messages could finally be ported to upstart startup ... )
<Saviq> ogra_, I'll have a chat with dednick on what'd be required there (i.e. would we need to parse things or something), but ultimately maybe we just need to emit a custom signal (indicators-ui-starting) in unity8 post-start that the indicator jobs would start on?
<ogra_> Saviq, right, thats what i'm doing here for the above test ... i just added an initctl emit for the event the indicators listen for to post-start script ... but i was execting that unity8 actually needs to have the service ready so that seemed suboptimal
<ogra_> *expecting
<Saviq> ogra_, nope, they can be started early
<ogra_> cool
<Saviq> ogra_, so just MP a new event from unity8 pre-start, even
<ogra_> that and fixing the messaging indicator might bring us towards a 25sec boot :)
<ogra_> will do
<sil2100> dbarth: hello!
<sil2100> dbarth: are you around?
<Saviq> ogra_, huh, apparently there's actually a custom event already
<ogra_> Saviq, right
<ogra_> and unity seems to emit it from its code too ... just a little late
<dbarth> sil2100: yes
<dbarth> whatś up?
<sil2100> dbarth: ah, just PMed you ;)
<Saviq> ogra_, indicator-services-start and indicator-services-end
<ogra_> Saviq, right
<Saviq> ogra_, we should probably yank most of that code out of unity8, too http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/plugins/Unity/Indicators/indicatorsmanager.cpp#L220
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> ogra_, think you could do that as part of the same MP?
<ogra_> the whole "IndicatorsManager::setLoaded" function ?
<ogra_> or the whole file ?
 * ogra_ has not much clue about that code 
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi!
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> oSoMoN: silo for your webbrowser landing assigned o/
<oSoMoN> sil2100, awesome, thanks!
<davmor2> Morning all
<axoin> regarding the converged desktop experience: is there any way to install plain ubuntu and then add ubuntu-touch related packages afterwards? Any other hints to bring ubuntu-touch to x86 (http://askubuntu.com/questions/444376/make-bootable-usb-stick-for-ubuntu-touch ? ) Thanks!
<asac> sergiusens: hello
<asac> sergiusens: do you know the status of python3 in AP?
<asac> sergiusens: didrocks believed it landed but was disabled
<asac> but i had to fix a python3 issue ... so seems it got enabled?
<asac> is that through phablet-test-run?
<sergiusens> asac: yes; it's through phablet-test-run; it pics it depending on the packaging
<sergiusens> the clicks need to change for py3
 * sergiusens will brb
<asac> sergiusens: so i see it tries to be smart, falling back to py2?
<asac> if imports blow up
<asac> i think we should somehow figure how to keep those highlighted that are still py2
<tteke> hello
<popey> sergiusens: can you please look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/include-plugin/+merge/213368 - dpm has a q for you..
<janimo> ogra_, is lxc-console or similar available to run inside the android container?
<tteke> I have a nexus 4 and when I try to flash it with ubuntu-device-flash --channel=stable --bootstrap I get error autodeploy.zip not found error in cwm recovery
<ogra_> janimo, sur
<ogra_> e
<ogra_> lxc-console -nandroid -t0
<ogra_> needs an explicit "enter" once you are in the console
<janimo> ogra_, ah, the explicit enter tripped me up, thanks :)
<ogra_> yeah, i think lxc-console should just send a newline here
<ogra_> but didnt strike me as important enough to file a bug for it yet :)
<janimo> Well I have been trying this feature for a while, and typing ctrl-a and other combinations it prints as a greeting
<ogra_> yeah
<janimo> so maybe just saying 'press return' is good enough without actually sending it
<janimo> ogra_, actually no, the -t0 matters too
<janimo> by default tt1 does not work
<ogra_> yup
<janimo> so the default setting for lxc=cosnole is not optimal I'd say
<ogra_> well, for our container
<janimo> yes
<ogra_> open a bug and discuss it with stgraber :)
<janimo> ogra_, against the lxc package
<janimo> ?
<ogra_> dunno, i think so
<ogra_> dpkg -S $(which lxc-console)
<ogra_> :)
<janimo> ogra_, sure I just wsnt' sure whether there's some lxc-touch-android package ship[ping config options for lxc :)
<sil2100> bfiller: hi!
<sil2100> bfiller: are you already around?
<ogra_> janimo, nope, there isnt
<janimo> I think changing the default is not a good idea if it affects all other lxc uses
<AskUbuntu> Publish a QML/C++ application as a click package | http://askubuntu.com/q/444446
<janimo> ogra_, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1303756
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303756 in lxc (Ubuntu) "make lxc-console work non-confusingly by default on touch images" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> confirmed
<janimo> ogra_, thanks
<cwayne_> mardy, https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/app-access2/+merge/211711 doesn't have the account-plugin click hooks -- is that expected?
<mardy> cwayne_: uh... let me double check, looks like a directory is missing from that branch...
<mardy> cwayne_: I can blame the CI train, anyway :-)
<cwayne_> mardy, :) i blame the CI train for everything, it's awesome
<mardy> cwayne_: ah, lol, the click-hooks dir is already in trunk
<cwayne_> yeah, the dir is, but the hooks themselves are missing right?
<mardy> cwayne_: the files are there, but the directory is not listed in the qmake file, so they won't be installed
<cwayne_> ah
<mardy> cwayne_: the story was that CI merged this branch, then reverted it (but apparently not completely)
<mardy> cwayne_: and this app-access2 branch is the second attempt
<cwayne_> ah, right
<dbarth> ogra_. popey: about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1303676
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303676 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] when using multiple webapps they crash randomly, if there is only one app remaining, this one starts being replaced when new ones start" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dbarth> i can reproduce, and suspect this could be the app lifecycle stopping instances because of memory pressure
<dbarth> thre is an open bug to handle memory pressure callbacks, which the container does not handle yet
<ogra_> dbarth, well, it should only SIGSTOP them, not kill
<sergiusens> asac: what's the problem, that change landed 2~ weeks ago?
<dbarth> ogra_: unless the signal is not handled, and so the app stops, right?
<ogra_> dbarth, to me it looks more like the apps all end up under the same appid or some such
<ogra_> oh, indeed the app needs to know to stop on SIGSTOP and to start again on SIGCONT
<asac> sergiusens: the problem was that everyone believed that autopilot didnt swithc to python3 yet
<asac> they thought it was landed disabled
<dbarth> ogra_: so that could be it
<asac> so the issue that was not caught by the import fallback mechanism
<ogra_> great :)
<asac> came unexpected and also folks didnt know they should start using autopilot3 now
<asac> for pre-landing testing
<dbarth> right, apps are killed onc i have ~4 of them, whichever i start first
<asac> (which i dont agree with to be clear - they should use phablet-test-run)
<asac> sergiusens: so for me the biggest thing left is that its not making clear where we still run python2
<asac> e.g. too much magic
<asac> without warning/error/feedback
<asac> maybe adding a big WARNING that counts as an error unless you pass --allow-py2
<asac> would be the solution
<popey> dbarth: I don't think that's it. I still see lots of webapp-container processes, and oxider-renderers but the apps all disappeared (bar one) from unity
<ogra_> dbarth, the thing that made me think about the app id was that the last remaining app gets constantly replaced once you start new ones
<sergiusens> asac: oh, warnings could be fine
<sergiusens> and easy to add
<ogra_> but that might be just a coincidence
<popey> sergiusens: did you see my comment earlier about https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/include-plugin/+merge/213368 ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: btw, the ofono/rild job seems racy, it wasn't that start stanza; it sometimes comes up, sometimes doesn't
<ogra_> sergiusens, btw, mind to review my phablet-bootchart MP (before asac pokes me about bootcharts again :P )
<sergiusens> popey: no, not really, sorry
<asac> sergiusens: really think we should be failing unless you epxlicitely set it to ignore, so that folks using phablet-test-run get reminded that they are not done yet.
<popey> np
<asac> and in infra continue running with ignore flag with big warnings
<sergiusens> ogra_: saw it yesterday, looked fine. But didn't test it out yet
<asac> or something
<sergiusens> will do
<asac> ok have to cook lunch
<asac> bbiab
<ogra_> sergiusens, thanks ... i'll take a look at the ofono thing ... probably we need to start later
<ogra_> whee !
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-280.png
<ogra_> 27seconds :)
<cwayne_> ogra_, nice!
<ogra_> cwayne_, i want to reach 20 :) (and the screen is up around 18 already in that bootchart btw)
<cwayne_> ogra_, that's awesome
<ogra_> yup
<cwayne_> poor mterry and MacSlow did all that work for the boot animation, and you'll never even be able to see it if we boot too fast :)
<ogra_> well, the last time i tried the animation silo it added another 5 sec to the boot
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> that should be enough to see some animation :)
<cwayne_> lol
<MacSlow> cwayne_, :)
<MacSlow> cwayne_, well see it this way... if anything messes up our boot-time... we're at least ready with nice bling ;)
<cwayne_> haha yep! im excited to see it land in the image MacSlow
<MacSlow> cwayne_, going to push a few more tweaks later today.
<ogra_> MacSlow, the problem is that the boot *before* u-s-c starts is way longer than the few seconds it takes from u-s-c to the shell
 * ogra_ would love if we could start u-s-c earlier
<MacSlow> ogra_, I see... are the finer details for the boot-process documented somewhere?
<ogra_> not finer than in the bootchart above i fear ... point is that we need the android container up for the graphics driver
<ogra_> which takes about 10-12 seconds alone
<ogra_> (if you look at the chart you see a second init being started by lxc-start, thats the container startup)
<MacSlow> ogra_, there's nothing coming that'll give us full native (non-android) startup, right? We need that because of all the hardware-drivers?!
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> specifically for the graphics driver
<MacSlow> ogra_, it's not just the graphics-driver I assume... but also other SoC-parts too... DSPs, WiFi-chips etc
<ogra_> wifi is handled on the ubuntu side, but yeah. the rest
<ogra_> what i'm currently working on is to get the container start earlier and faster ... so we can cut down that time
<ogra_> but there is only so much i can do :)
<ogra_> with luck i can get it to 8 seconds or so
<MacSlow> ogra_, I understand... good luck hunting for those fractions of seconds! :)
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> popey: what was your comment? Don't see it in the MR
<popey> sergiusens: not mine, dpm's
<dpm> sergiusens, I'm here now if you prefer to chat directly instead of via comments (re: the filemanager MP)
<sergiusens> popey: yeah, he answered my question, so I think it's fine; not entirely fine, but fine; my original question implied that if they knew what they were doing and wasn't an accident it was ok
<sergiusens> dpm: want me to do a full review?
<popey> dpm: is https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-terminal-app/enable-translations/+merge/187986 still needed?
<dpm> sergiusens, that'd be great
<sergiusens> ok, will add to my TODO
<popey> mhall119: is https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix-1284602/+merge/208949 good to go?
<dpm> popey, yes, it just never got reviewed or merged. I guess it'd need to be slightly changed now, as it's an old branch
<popey> right
<dpm> awesome, thanks sergiusens, that'll allow us to land file manager to the store, as the version there now is a few months old
<popey> dpm: if you get a chance can you confirm bug 1303763
<ubot5> bug 1303763 in Ubuntu Reminders app "File: qml/reminders.qml does not exist at any of the standard paths!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303763
<dpm> popey, looks like a duplicate of elopio's bug last week
<popey> maybe
<popey> dpm: but mine was built on jenkins, not click-buddy - so *should* work
<popey> (lol)
<dpm> famous last words? :)
<dpm> popey, what does jenkins use to build the click package?
<popey> as far as I know, magic.
<popey> dpm: cmake - http://s-jenkins:8080/job/reminders-app-click/6/console - build looks sane to my eye
<dpm> fginther, could you join us today as well at the core apps call?
<dpm> popey, I don't seem to be able to see that URL
<popey> are you on the vpn?
<popey> if not, thats why
<dpm> ok, yeah, I try to stay away from setting up VPNs :)
<dpm> in any case, de-duplicated, it seems to be another bug
<ogra_> Spironal
<ogra_> oops
<fginther> dpm, I have a meeting conflict, I could 5-10 minutes early
<dpm> fginther, np, shall we jump on the hangout then, say 15 minutes before time?
<dpm> popey, balloons, would that work for you too? I.e. start the core apps review 15 mins earlier just for today?
<popey> dpm: sure
<popey> balloons is on vacation dpm
<dpm> ah, I thought he'd be back today
<popey> done
<popey> oh, maybe, i thought he was out till wednesday at least
<popey> yes, his calendar confirms this
<fginther> dpm, yes, works for me
<dpm> perfect, thanks
<dpm> popey, you're probably right, I've not checked the calendar, I just thought he'd be back Monday
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens, i just noticed we still ship /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d/15-no-uchroot ... i assume we can drop that nowadays ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: I think so
<ogra_> great
<rsalveti> the original file is not even there
<rsalveti> that is really old stuff
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and wastes a sed call on startup
<ogra_> rsalveti, when did you last look at logcat output of one of our images ?
<ogra_> W/Adreno-ES20( 2074): <core_glReadPixels:212>: GL_INVALID_OPERATION
<ogra_> W/Adreno-EGLSUB( 2074): <CacheInvalidateHandle:243>: PMEM_INV_CACHES undefined
<ogra_> i cant remember seeing that last time i looked ... but thats admittedly weeks ago
<ogra_> now it seems to be a frequent error
<ogra_> (like every few seconds)
<rsalveti> hm, not sure if that normal
<rsalveti> let me flash latest
<rsalveti> flo?
<ogra_> mako
<ogra_> flo has it too though
<ogra_> just checked
<ogra_> rsalveti, seems to happen every time i switch apps or slide back to the applications scope
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> smells like something caused by the new app switcher
<rsalveti> just flashing an older image to check
<ogra_> 250 should be fine
<ogra_> was the last promoted one
<rsalveti> as I remember we had such warnings before, but not sure if that frequently
<ogra_> without the new switcher iirc
<ogra_> not sure i have ever seen "INVALID_OPERATION"
<ogra_> i know we had stuff there before ...
<ogra_> but iirc only on load of the driver
<stgraber> janimo: the reason why lxc-console won't attach to tty0 but always to tty1 or higher is that attaching to tty0 only works for backgrounded containers
<stgraber> janimo: containers which aren't backgrounded have tty0 attached to the original lxc-start process and so can't be opened by lxc-console
<oSoMoN> didrocks, hey, I have packages in silo 4 that build-depend on the latest oxide-qt that is currently in trusty-proposed, is there a way to have the PPA depend on proposed to build the packages?
<ogra_> stgraber, well, probably having a config file for lxc-console would help :)
<stgraber> ogra_: not sure if you saw in scrollback/e-mails but it looks like I've got cgmanager working reliably on touch now. I'll give you a debdiff for the lxc-android-config change in a bit.
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, i saw that !
<ogra_> thanks a lot !
<ogra_> lxc-android-config is currently blocked in a silo so we cant "just upload" atm
<stgraber> ogra_: so in theory if lxc-console could query LXC to know whether a given container was started on the background or not, then it could default to tty0 when it's backgrounded. However there's no way to query that at the moment and I believe adding that feature would require an API break of the internal communication protocol, so probably not something we can do until the next major upstream release (as we try not to break our API or commun
<ogra_> you cut off after "API or commun"
<stgraber> ogra_: I don't think lxc-android-config is terribly urgent, but we probably want to make sure this gets done this week, quite likely before final freeze
<ogra_> yeah
<stgraber> "or communication protocol within the same SOVER)"
<ogra_> stgraber, well, i personally know about -t0 and my fingermemory uses it ... i dont think it is urgent :)
<ogra_> janimo might disagree though
<ogra_> for me its in the "nice to have" category
<didrocks> oSoMoN: it does depend on proposed normally
<didrocks> oSoMoN: let me recheck
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ok, so it might be that the oxide build wasn’t completed in proposed when I triggered the build in the PPA
<annerajb> hello all
<oSoMoN> didrocks, so the next question would be: if I hit the build button again on the silo page, will the packages be rebuilt in the PPA?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yep, checked again, it does dep on proposed
<annerajb> rsalveti, do commands like breafkast not work on the new aosp branch?? you gave me to checkout last friday??
<didrocks> oSoMoN: better to not rebuild a source package for nothing, if it does say it build-deps, there is a cron every 30 minutes on launchpad PPA retrying a build
<rsalveti> annerajb: you need to use lunch and then make
<annerajb> but the device i am porting too is not listed there
<annerajb> rsalveti, I am porting (or trying) the lG G2 which should be d802 but is not listed since it has no notion of it existing.
<oSoMoN> didrocks, it’s been more than 30min since oxide-qt hit proposed (lp says 4hours), and no rebuilt has happened
<didrocks> oSoMoN: more than 30 minutes that it's published in proposed?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: so built + published?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, yes, I think so
<didrocks> oSoMoN: it's because you not build-dep
<didrocks> oSoMoN: did you forgot to bump the build-dep on latest oxide-qt?
<didrocks> you just FTBFS
<rsalveti> annerajb: you need to add the target to lunch
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ok, got it, there’s no explicit version number requested in the build dep, there’s only a builddep on liboxideqt-qmlplugin
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, it should have been with the explicit version number
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I’ve hit build again, it should fix the ftbfs
<didrocks> oSoMoN: can you fix the version number in next build?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: you surely want to provide "webbrowser-app" in rebuild only package list
<didrocks> to not rebuild the qml component
<oSoMoN> didrocks, it doesn’t make sense for webbrowser-app to depend on an explicit version number, as oxide is a moving target, it would only be a maintenance burden
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I did
<annerajb> rsalveti, any hints on the syntax i searched on google and tried doing which lunch to find the source of lunch but I had no luck
<annerajb> also tried lunch -? --help -h
<rsalveti> annerajb: check build/envsetup.sh
<rsalveti> annerajb: you have all the used functions in there
<didrocks> oSoMoN: well, don't expect magic happening then from LP, you need to rebuild everytime :)
<rsalveti> you can also source it with bash -x, and see the output when calling lunch
<oSoMoN> didrocks, that’s alright, thanks for explaining :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yw ;)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I like magic though, when it makes my life easier ;)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: well, there is no magic info though to know you need latest oxide-qt ;)
<oSoMoN> yeah, I was just kidding :)
<annerajb> rsalveti, found out how you have to add it to vendersetup.sh the add_lunch_combo and when you run build/envsetup.sh it updates the menu
<rsalveti> annerajb: right
<annerajb> rsalveti, should this be documented on the porting guide?
<rsalveti> but I guess you might need a few additional files and defined variables in your device specific repository
<rsalveti> annerajb: yes, if you have the time, please do so
<rsalveti> ogra_: E/MP-Decision(  879): Error 13 setting online status to 0 for cpu2
<rsalveti> E/MP-Decision(  879): Error(-19) changing core 2 status to offline
<rsalveti> guess this is expected?
<rsalveti> logcat is now basically useless
<rsalveti> the entire ringbuffer is full of those messages
<ogra_> i was wondering if it makes sense to put mpdecisionn into late start
<ogra_> only for the first 60 sec
<rsalveti> not sure if that will help, let me check that
<ogra_> rsalveti, rsalveti echo manual >/etc/init/no-cpu-hotplug.override
<ogra_> and reboot
<pmcgowan> popey, did you file a bug on some webapps not starting properly
<popey> pmcgowan: can you be more specific?
<pmcgowan> popey, I run facebook and get a whitescreen
<popey> pmcgowan: wikipedia is the only one (in the store, not ours) that didnt start
<popey> wfm
<ogra_> facebook is out, use G+
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-07-152300.png
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> will reboot and try again
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: facebook works fine for me too
<sergiusens> ogra_: you can only share to facebook from the gallery ;-)
<pmcgowan> thanks
 * ogra_ wonders if any of our app developers care about migrating app data etc ...
<sergiusens> so facebook wins now
<ogra_> pfft
<mhall119> oSoMoN: ping
<sergiusens> ogra_: as a user I was bothered to need to relog in given that I don't remember all my passwords :-)
<oSoMoN> mhall119, pong
<ogra_> see that as an opportunity to memorize them better ;)
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, it's fine after you override that job
<ogra_> rsalveti, sure
<rsalveti> let me see if late start helps, but I don't think it'll help much
<ogra_> i just wonder how we could make mpdecision be quiet about it
<mhall119> oSoMoN: does UbuntuWebView support the UrlSchemeDelegate overrides that WebKit has in experimental?
<ogra_> yeah, it will cut a few messages
<ogra_> but surely not all
<ogra_> as the ro/rw switch for the sysfs node only happens after 60sec
<oSoMoN> mhall119, no
<rsalveti> ogra_: why 60sec?
<ogra_> rsalveti, to have all cores up during the whole boot
<ogra_> 45 would suffice for us i guess ... but i want it to be fast on slower devices too
<oSoMoN> ogra_, hey, seen my last comment on bug #1303676 ?
<ubot5> bug 1303676 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] when using multiple webapps they crash randomly, if there is only one app remaining, this one starts being replaced when new ones start" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303676
<ogra_> oSoMoN, nope ... will check and comment ...
<oSoMoN> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> oSoMoN,
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/apps$ adb shell ps ax |grep -c webapp-container
<ogra_> 9
<ogra_> ogra
<ogra_> thats with only one app visible in the scope
<ogra_> so yes, i can confirm
<rsalveti> ogra_: changing to late_start doesn't help much
<oSoMoN> ogra_, so it seems like a bug in unity8, right?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, also a good bunch of "[oxide-renderer] <defunct>"
<rsalveti> and mpdecision is a binary blob afaik
<rsalveti> so not much we can do
<rsalveti> just annoying that while you fixed the kernel to have a useful dmesg, now logcat is useless lol
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, then we have to live with it i fear ... i wont give up the 4seconds that cgains us
<ogra_> well, you can disable the upstart job ...
<ogra_> its just useless if you didnt do that
<rsalveti> right, but I mean for debugging
<rsalveti> without making it rw
<ogra_> could we redirect mpdecision at startup ... to /dev/null ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: nops, because this is part of the androd log system
<rsalveti> not stdout
<ogra_> (i dont want to add more sed commands to pre-start.d though)
<rsalveti> but guess not much we can do, unfortunately
<rsalveti> if we want to have a super fast boot :-)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> this was one of the more noticeable speedups
<stgraber> ogra_: so where's the latest lxc-android-config? you mentioned it being in a silo somewhere. I'd like to base my debdiff on that so it's easier to apply once the current one has landed.
<ogra_> i'm curious what the next one will give ... once we rebuild android my new handling of the container unpacking will land
<ogra_> stgraber, silo 19
<ogra_> stgraber, but i want to have at least a few people test it ... i'm a bit scared about breaking the lab for days again
<ogra_> and testing that change is time consuming ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: the invalid was also happening with 250
<ogra_> ok
<rsalveti> ogra_: every time you bring the launcher
<rsalveti> so not a regression, but maybe something to investigate at some point
<ogra_> well, the launcher shouldnt use inavlid functions ...
<ogra_> but yeah, not urgent then
<rsalveti> I think this is a side effect of the UI effect you have when you bring the launcher
<rsalveti> probably something in qt/mir
<janimo> stgraber, I do not know much about lxc internal, I was just assuming there may be some config option to set that would only be valid on touch
<janimo> or have an android-console shell wrapper shipped on touch :)
<stgraber> ogra_: I'll build that debdiff I attached to the bug and start a loop on up to date mako, hopefully that'll give you the assurance you need that things work fine :)
<ogra_> stgraber, i would like to have someone test it thats not you or me ... like davmor2 or popey
<davmor2> don't look at me I hate you both remember ;)  is this the no boot fix if so popey might be your better bet I need my phone for testing on
<stgraber> yeah, that's the "sometimes every 80 boots or so, the device may hang" bug
<popey> happy to sacrifice a device if it's easy for me to setup (i.e. a deb or something) rather than me manually patching stuff
<ogra_> right easy to let the test script run over night
<popey> but can't do that until ~19:00 UTC
<ogra_> popey, yeah, like last time, let it run over night
<ogra_> same script/test ... let it loop-reboot ... sleep 30sec etc etc
<stgraber> popey: yeah, the test script is pretty simple and I'll have a new lxc-android-config for you that you can manually install to test.
<popey> ok, stgraber can you fire simple instructions at me when its ready - I'm guessing wipe clean install, install a deb, run the script, right?
<stgraber> popey: sounds about right, yeah
<ogra_> popey, only copy the upstart job iover the old one
<ogra_> not even install a deb :)
<ogra_> trying to install lxc-android-config is pointless anyway
<ogra_> stgraber, so awe_ is looking for a way to run an upstart job exactly once on first boot, does the boot-hooks mechanism off sich features ?
<ogra_> *such
<ogra_> (i see "initctl emit boot-hooks WHEN=every-boot" in /etc/init/boot-hooks-emit.conf ... would are there other options for "WHEN" ?)
<awe_> ogra_, no that's not quite right
<ogra_> awe_, once on upgrades ?
<awe_> I'm looking for a way to do a one time deletion of ofono gprs files *without* creating a unique upstart job to do this
<awe_> what would be nice, is if we had a some generic mechanism in our updates that could handle this case
<stgraber> so you could use book-hooks WHEN=new-version and then have your job write a stampfile, check it in pre-start so you can do the removal just one time and reduce the number of times that job will be attempted to a minimal
<ogra_> awe_, right, i think the boot-hooks mechanism offers something like that
<stgraber> but there's no way to do that without upstart jobs because the boot-hooks are upstart jobs (located in /etc/init/boot-hooks/)
<ogra_> awe_, but you wont get around shipping *something* that does it
<ogra_> be it an upstart job, or a wrapper script for ofonod or whatever
<awe_> so we have no hooks on our server-side?
<ogra_> how would it help to have it server side ?
<ogra_> you want to change variable data of an installed system no ?
<ogra_> so you have to run something on the system
<ogra_> awe_, so i thinnk the trick for you is to ship that upstart job ... leave it in some versions and have it only run on upgrade löike stgraber described above and then rip it out in some subsequent upload of your package (once you are sure people are converted)
<ogra_> either ship it in ofono ... or i'm happy to drag it into lxc-android-config
<awe_> rsalveti, ^^
<ogra_> "book-hooks WHEN=new-version" means  that it will at least only run on upgrades and not on every boot
<rsalveti> ogra_: would that logic work when upgrading images?
<rsalveti> if so, then it should be fine for us
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, it should only fire the job after an upgrade
<rsalveti> then fine, better at least
<ogra_> not exactly a one time thing indeed
<ogra_> stgraber, i think i want to delete ureadaheads pack files on upgrades ... i assume that needs to happen in the system-image-upgrader script, right ?
<stgraber> ogra_: probably, I guess boot hooks run a bit too late to do that using WHEN=new-image
<mhall119> bzoltan: I can't assign it to you, but could we get https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1303535 done sooner rather than later?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303535 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Change Ubuntu API link" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, that would waste one boot as ureadahead would only profile on the next one
<bzoltan> mhall119:  will be fixed today
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> bzoltan: I just realized it's pointing to local API docs though....which might be better
<mhall119> I thought it was still pointint to old online docs
<mhall119> but the header and footer are outdated and point ot pages on developer.ubuntu.com that don't exist anymore
<didrocks> beuno: is click store dead?
<didrocks> beuno: nothing appears anymore in the available click scopes
<didrocks> ok, it's back
<didrocks> mhr3: we don't get any feedback when the click store can't be reached
<didrocks> like you click on a clic app and get the preview view which is empty
<mhall119> didrocks: sounds like the click scope died
<mhall119> didrocks: are you on wifi or cellular data?
<mhr3> didrocks, yea... design was trying to design what happens when you don't have internet the week they left
<mhall119> bfiller: is there a plan to get video recording working again on mako?
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, so it's known and tracked?
<didrocks> mhall119: wifi, but the store itself died for a while
<didrocks> mhall119: we were 3 at multiple parts of the planet seeing it :p
<mhr3> didrocks, i suppose somewhere on bottom of mikenagle's list :)
<bfiller> mhall119: phonedations team working on that, not sure when it will be done
<sil2100> dbarth: when was #1271436 fixed you say?
<didrocks> mhr3: nice :p
<dbarth> alex_abreu: ^^ apperently that was in january
<dbarth> so that's a recent regression
<alex_abreu> dbarth, so the issue reappeared?
<dbarth> alex_abreu: apparently so
<mhall119> Chipaca: when will push notifications be open for 3rd party testing?
<alex_abreu> dbarth, ok I'll have a look
<dbarth> can't see it on #280 though
<mhall119> oSoMoN: re-ping from Friday, is moving UbuntuWebView to Ubuntu.Browser something we can do before ubuntu-sdk-14.04 is frozen?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, we just discussed it in a call with bfiller, dbarth, jdstrand and alex_abreu, and while we agree on the rationale of doing the move, we think the timing is pretty bad
<davmor2> mhall119: trojita needs to handle signed mails better
<mhall119> davmor2: it needs a lot of things, you can help
<mhall119> oSoMoN: agreed on the timing, I wish I knew there was an issue months ago
<bfiller> mhall119: we can't get that done in time, too many changes have to happen
<davmor2> mhall119: I can file lots of bugs and test stuff I'm not really one for coding
<oSoMoN> mhall119, sorry I gotta rush out now, let’s continue the discussion by e-mail/through the bug report if you don’t mind
<Chipaca> mhall119: I don't know, yet
<mhall119> ok, so then can we support it in Ubuntu.Components.Extras.Browser and get the API docs online?
<Chipaca> mhall119: why?
<mhall119> Chipaca: I have a candidate app (community-cast)
<Chipaca> mhall119: post-14.04 in any case :)
<mhall119> Chipaca: ok
<ogra_> davmor2, is there a click for it already ?
<ogra_> (trojita i mean)
<mhall119> ogra_: not in the store, but you can use http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/trojita/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.trojita-ubuntu_0.2_armhf.click
<ogra_> perfect
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> funny that firefox offers me the software-center to open a click package
<davmor2> mhall119: you need to update you instructions for install, you need to do sudo -u phablet -i or it will only appear for root ;)
<mhall119> ogra_: it thinks it's a .deb
<mhall119> for good reason
<ogra_> aww
<ogra_> then i wont test it
<mhall119> davmor2: good point
<ogra_> my production phone is readonly and stays that way
<mhall119> ogra_: all click packages are nearly-debs
<mhall119> ogra_: but it's a proper click
<davmor2> mhall119:  at least when installing from adb anyway :)
<ogra_> oh, you mean i can click install it ?
<mhall119> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> thats all i need ...
<ogra_> i just dont want to install debs on that phone
<ogra_> (or make it writable)
<mhall119> ogra_: just pkcon install-local as phablet
<ogra_> yeah
<mhall119> ogra_: it'll be called Trojitá in the Installed section
<ogra_> yep
<mhall119> didrocks: no promotion today?
<didrocks> mhall119: none :(
<beuno> didrocks, what was the symptom
<beuno> ?
<didrocks> beuno: so, if you booted before the outage, you click on an available app
<didrocks> you end up in an empty preview view
<didrocks> of course, if you reboot, no available apps at all are shown
<didrocks> mhr3: maybe one way for a quick fix first will be to collapse and hide the available apps when you can't reach the click scope?
<beuno> didrocks, ah, I see there was a code rollout
<didrocks> (like you ping regularly?)
<beuno> didrocks, which atm has a small period of unavailability
<didrocks> beuno: ok, I think that the client code should be smarter anyway about it
<beuno> didrocks, +1
<mhr3> didrocks, that's for design to decide
<didrocks> mhr3: I hope we do have a clear ETA of course!
<beuno> mhr3, also, s/decide/input?   :)
<mhr3> beuno, shhh, some of them read this channel ;)
<dbarth> sil2100: about that toolbar issue, i can't reproduce it on #280, am i missing something?
<dbarth> i tried on a couple of webapps from a recent restart though
<sil2100> dbarth: you would have to ask the bug reporter
<davmor2> mhall119: lets see trojita should I be able to send a message/read a message/access attachments?
<mhall119> davmor2: not in the Ubuntu UI yet
<davmor2> mhall119: right so currently it's an app that tells me how full my inbox is then not a bad start though to be fair,  one annoying things is the scrolling... I'd much rather scroll be slowed and read the text
<davmor2> mhall119: I'm assuming though that search will possibly take care of that :)
<mhall119> davmor2: yeah, I think that's a pre-mature optimization
<ogra_> mhall119, hmm, trojita doesnt show my mails in the Inbox ... only subfolders
<mhall119> ogra_: yeah, I noticed that, it's either/or, it doesn't mix messages and subfolders, file a bug please
<ogra_> well, i'd be happy only seeing messages and no subfolders :)
<ogra_> mhall119, where ?
<mhall119> V
<mhall119> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?product=trojita&component=Ubuntu&resolution=---&list_id=997226
<ogra_> thx
<mhall119> \np
<ogra_> mhall119, kde bug 333166
<ubot5> KDE bug 333166 in Ubuntu "Does only show subffolders but not messages in Inbox" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333166
<ogra_> bah, i typoed :P
<mhall119> thanks ogra_
<mhall119> cjwatson: are click package versions compatible with debian package version numbering?
<mhall119> like, can I have version 4.0-ubuntu1 ?>
<mhall119> or 4.0~git123456
<beuno> mhr3, yes
<beuno> er
<beuno> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> beuno: perfect, thanks
<beuno> they use the same code to compare versions
<jdstrand> jhodapp, rsalveti, mdeslaur: hey-- over the weekend I played with the media-hub (as you know). I confined the music-app and removed its access to ~/Music, but gave ti access to @{HOME}/.cache/media-art/ and @{HOME}/.cache/mediascanner/
<jdstrand> jhodapp, rsalveti, mhall119: the music-app used the media-hub without needing the direct access to the files, which is great
<jhodapp> jdstrand, that's awesome!
<jhodapp> jdstrand, how about letting media-hub have network streaming access from say an http server?
<jdstrand> jhodapp, rsalveti, mdeslaur: however, it occured to me that the mediascanner and media-art access is an information leak currently. ie, if I add that access to a 'common' policy group like audio or video, then any app would be able to enumerate all the music, videos, etc on the device
<jdstrand> jhodapp: I gave media-hub that already based on previous conversations (I don't think I mentioned that in the email)
<jhodapp> jdstrand, ok, I'll have to give that a good testing then once we all align
<mdeslaur> so, we were supposed to get rid of ~/Music and have music be owned by the music app
<jdstrand> jhodapp, rsalveti: mdeslaur asked a question about the app only being able to play its own music
<mdeslaur> how does the musicscanner restrict media scanning to an application's directory currently?
<mdeslaur> s/musicscanner/mediascanner/
<jdstrand> I think we could maybe achieve that by making mediascanner a trusted helper
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I *think* it just looks in ~/Music only right now
<jdstrand> well, and ~/Videos I guess
<mdeslaur> We probably need to start by having a discussion whether music and videos are global locations, or if apps should own their own files
<jhodapp> indeed, and are there ever any exceptions?
<jdstrand> right now we handle exceptions by have the music_files_read and video_files_read reserved policy groups
<jdstrand> 'reserved' means that app uploads are stopped on manual review in the store
<mdeslaur> if we do decide that music and videos should be a global location, then yeah, it would make sense for mediascanner/media-hub to be a trusted helper
<jdstrand> I think I can add the necessary access to the audio and video policy groups (common, ie non-blocking) for access to the media-hub itself, but that the mediascanner accesses would not be common yet
<jhodapp> jdstrand, so an app can be classified as being in one of those groups?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: I think it needs to be a trusted helper before you make them non-blocking
<jdstrand> jhodapp: the way it works is that the click manifest specifies a security manifest, the security manifest says what policy template to use along with any policy groups needed by the app. eg, audio, video, networking, location, etc
<jdstrand> jhodapp: there are common policy groups that any app may use, and reserved ones that apps typically cannot use
<jhodapp> jdstrand, that's interesting...so the app store is the point at which that gets reviewed then
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: so I get that with the mediascanner, but why for the media-hub?
<jhodapp> jdstrand, err, submission to the app store
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: something needs to prevent apps from playing songs blindly outside of their own directories, no?
<jdstrand> jhodapp: the sdk is clear about which policy groups people can and can't use, and the review tools on clicks can be run prior to upload. but yes, upon upload we will run the checks. anything that uses a reserved policy group is blocked
<jhodapp> jdstrand, thanks for the explanation
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: it is true that an app could blindly guess what is installed on the device, yes
<mdeslaur> right, so they need to be trusted helpers, and possibly both use the same permission
<jdstrand> I was trying to decide if that is a problem. I suppose it is
<mdeslaur> ie: you get prompted for "Access your media library"
<mdeslaur> the other thing, is that is only for the common ~/Music directory, but you don't want an app to attempt to play a sound from the facebook app folder to see if facebook is installed, for example
<jdstrand> we wouldn't want to prompt though for accesses within the app-specific directory
<mdeslaur> so the media-hub needs to perform access control
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: re facebook> yes
<jdstrand> (that is what made me suppose it was a problem, but also what prompted this discussion)
<mdeslaur> so the media-hub would allow playing sounds from the apps own directory, would prevent the app from playing sounds from other app directories, and would prompt to play from ~/Music
<jdstrand> that wouldn't be too terribly difficult though
<mdeslaur> I suppose the mediascanner would only do ~/Music
<jdstrand> it does the libapparmor api call to get the label (APP_ID), parses that and sees if the file is in ~/.local/share/$pkgname
<mdeslaur> ep
<mdeslaur> yep
<jdstrand> if it is, lets it play, if it isn't, see if it is in the global directory (eg, ~/Music), if it is, prompt, if it isn't reject
<jdstrand> maybe the last one could be refined for sharing...
<jdstrand> sharing should be via content-hub
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yep
<jdstrand> it will be an interesting user experience though to access the mediascanner and then the hub
<mdeslaur> that's why they should probably both use the same trusted-helper database
<jdstrand> cause those are different processes. I suppose there is nothing saying that they couldn't share the same trust store
<jdstrand> hehe
<jdstrand> yeah
<mdeslaur> yeah :)
<mdeslaur> lol
<jdstrand> haha
<mdeslaur> STOP COPYING ME OR I'LL TELL MOM
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: see, I like talking to you
<jdstrand> :)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: so sounds like we have a plan?
<jdstrand> I think so, yes. I'll file a bug against mediascanner2 and add media-hub to it when it is in the archive
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: cool, thanks
<rsalveti> jdstrand: jhodapp: mdeslaur: I'd guess we want the media files to be globally available
<rsalveti> in case we have more than one player
<rsalveti> at least that was a quite common use case for me when using android
<rsalveti> n900 and others
<jhodapp> rsalveti, same for me on the iPhone
<rsalveti> globally for the same user I mean :-)
<rsalveti> right
<popey> stgraber: do you have a package or something for me to test on my phone?
<stgraber> popey: https://dl.stgraber.org/lxc-android-config_0.161_all.deb
<stgraber> popey: you'll need to "umount /lib/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules", then remount / rw, install that package, then remove cgroup-lite and after that do the reboot loop
<popey> stgraber: from a very clean wiped recent image?
<stgraber> yeah, latest -proposed, factory reset isn't really needed but you might as well
<popey> kk
<stgraber> the reboot loop is something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7218298/
<stgraber> popey: oh, you'll also need "rm /etc/init/cgproxy.override /etc/init/cgmanager.override"
<stgraber> because they are conffiles so won't automagically disappear when you dpkg -i the package
<pmcgowan> ogra_, what time do the automatic builds run?
<popey> stgraber: not sure I got this right.. http://pad.ubuntu.com/RebootTesting
<stgraber> popey: you don't need to remount the file, it's only used at boot time so the reboot will take care of it
<popey> ok
<jdstrand> mdeslaur, rsalveti: can you review bug #1303962?
<ubot5> bug 1303962 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "please integrate mediascanner2 and media-hub with trust-store" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303962
<mdeslaur> sure, /me looks
<jdstrand> I haven't added the task for media-hub yet since it hasn't landed
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: you have "prompt user for access to global music files" in the video section
<jdstrand> fixed
<mdeslaur> cool
<jdstrand> tyhicks: since this is happening over dbus, is there a better method than aa_getcon() in bug #1303962?
<ubot5> bug 1303962 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "please integrate mediascanner2 and media-hub with trust-store" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303962
<mdeslaur> I added a little note that we probably don't want personal videos taken with the camera to be stored in the common ~/Videos folder
<ogra_> pmcgowan, 2am UTC
<pmcgowan> ogra_, only one per day then?
<ogra_> yes
<pmcgowan> aw rats
<ogra_> a test run takes 5h ... and the tests start delayed
<ogra_> all in all the time from starting a build to test results is 8h
<pmcgowan> wow need to fix that, wheres that emulator
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, we could easily fix that by just buying 20 makos with broken screens off ebay
<ogra_> or 40
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I am still surprised we dont do a second build
<tyhicks> jdstrand: I'm a little bit confused by the psuedocode
<ogra_> its a joke that we only fiddle with a handfull of devices ... even with the emulator around you will need full image tests
<tyhicks> jdstrand: aa_getcon() gets the current process' label, but you're really wanting the label of the process connecting to media-hub/mediascanner, correct?
<ogra_> *on* the devices
<pmcgowan> true
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: working on it still, but people keep breaking it over the time
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, we usually do
<pmcgowan> ogra_, just manual start you mean
<pmcgowan> ok
<ogra_> pmcgowan, one automated one, one during the EU workday normally
<ElectroPug> hello there, somebodey willing to help me? I have a question concerning the porting guide :)
<rww> johnjohn101: tl;dr: if you have a sysvinit script and there isn't a systemd unit file that replaces it installed, it'll happily work with the sysvinit script
<ogra_> so we can adjust the build time for the landings and make sure everything we want in one test run is actually landed
<pmcgowan> yep makes sense
<jdstrand> tyhicks: yes-- I didn't read the man page close enough. I was thinking I could give the pid to aa_getcon, but I cannot
<tyhicks> jdstrand: ok, then the answer is 'yes', there's a better way to do it all within dbus
<ogra_> sergiusens, so for the ofono race i think just changing the upstart job to "start on android" should be enough for now ... we can do fancy fine grained stuff later
<tyhicks> jdstrand: the bus method org.freedesktop.DBus.GetConnectionAppArmorSecurityContext() can be used
<ogra_> seems there is an issue with the property watcher sometimes
<tyhicks> jdstrand: I've documented that method in the aa_getcon() man page
<jdstrand> tyhicks: ok, updated the pseudocode
<tyhicks> jdstrand: looks good to me!
<jdstrand> tyhicks: thanks! I should have tapped 'PgDn' once :P
<sergiusens> ogra_: if that works, do you mind pushing it in?
<tyhicks> jdstrand: :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, do you have a test setup ?
<ogra_> to do a quick test (since you reproduced the race)
<sergiusens> ogra_: just loop reboot and ofono should be online (list-modems) (and ofono started)
<ogra_> sergiusens, that means i need to fiddle with setting up a phone with the ppa etc
<ogra_> i thought you have one around already
<jdstrand> jhodapp, rsalveti: you said that music-app didn't have to be updated to use media-hub, that it all happened way down underneath
<jhodapp> jdstrand, only partially true
<jhodapp> jdstrand, it must be modified to use the new BackgroundPlaylist object to continue playing music when the app loses focus or the screen turns off
<rsalveti> right, for the proper implementation I believe we're still missing playlist
<jdstrand> jhodapp, rsalveti: how many other apps use the same api as the music-app? I was thinking the trust store integration doesn't affect the silo, but now I'm less sure
<rsalveti> jhattara: is the BackgroundPlaylist implementation done already?
<popey> stgraber: uh, after doing those steps and rebooting for the first time it's stuck at the google logo!
<jdstrand> which the actual code for media-hub would be like 50 lines or something, but the problem is, we need the mir support to land
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I assume you meant me :) It is, but there are limitations with a client dying and then reconnecting
<rsalveti> jdstrand: right now I believe only music-app and mediaplayer-app
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yeah, sorry
<jhodapp> only music-app
<jhodapp> mediaplayer-app won't change
<jdstrand> ok, and mediaplayer-app is shipped as a deb and unconfined
<jhodapp> yep
<rsalveti> jhodapp: but did you test if it works if the app gets a sigstop at least?
<rsalveti> but dying would also be a valid use case, as the user can just kill the app
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, rsalveti do we know it has to change? isnt music-app already using a std API for playlists?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ricmm has, I haven't personally gotten a chance to try it yet
<ahayzen> jhodapp, i guess we only need to make it add the current play queue to the media-hub?
 * ahayzen has come in half way through the conversation
<jhodapp> ahayzen, yeah, you would construct your playlist as a BackgroundPlaylist and pass it to the MediaPlayer instance
<rsalveti> where is ricmm now :-)
<jhodapp> furniture shopping :)
<jdstrand> jhodapp, rsalveti: what is not clear (as mentioned in bug #1303962) is if apps are supposed to use a dbus api for the mediascanner files are access the db directly. it seems like music-app is doing the latter based on the apparmor policy I had to add
<ubot5> bug 1303962 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "please integrate mediascanner2 and media-hub with trust-store" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303962
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: I believe we'd need to change it to use the background playlist api
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, how is this being exposed through qt
<ahayzen> jhodapp, awesome, at the moment we have a ListModel with the queue would that be easy to pass to the MediaPlayer?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, we dont want apps calling papi
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, as a new QML type (plugin)
<jdstrand> s/are access/or access/
<pmcgowan> cool, right answer!
<rsalveti> right, not done by papi directly
<jhodapp> ahayzen, no, you'd use this as your List instead (or parallel)
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, is it based of the existing Qmobility api?
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, who did the QML api design?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, no because it didn't have this support at the QML level
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, ricmm
<pmcgowan> sounds good
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, we are ahead of upstream on this
<pmcgowan> fair enough, we can give it to them
 * davmor2 wonders when we get a mami to go with the papi 
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, and they'd be interested in using our solution possibly
<ahayzen> jhodapp, cool :) i can't remember, does it handle shuffle/repeat for us as well?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, yes it will
<ahayzen> jhodapp, \o/ awesome, when will it ready for us to move?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, trying to finish up one last thing here and media-hub will land...we can then start to engage the music-app team
<ahayzen> jhodapp, great work, let me know when it has landed and either me or Victor will move the music-app over :)
<jhodapp> ahayzen, sounds good
<popey> pmcgowan: who owns music scope ?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: remember we also need to do the powerd integration before pushing the background api implementation forward as well
<rsalveti> otherwise the device will suspend :-)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, right
<pmcgowan> popey, strehl owns all scopes, not sure who works on music
<popey> ok, ta
<pmcgowan> popey, well, all but click I guess
<pmcgowan> or no, all of em now
<ChickenCutlass_> rsalveti, jhodapp just need to move the call to powerd dbus api from app to hub
<jhodapp> yeah
<rsalveti> right, but I'm surprised that the app is allowed to call that dbus api
<rsalveti> in theory the app shouldn't be allowed to do that
<rsalveti> would need to check
<ChickenCutlass_> rsalveti, yeah -- was always temp
<rsalveti> for media-hub is fine because it's a service
<ChickenCutlass_> right
<rsalveti> right, but we never had the right permission for the phablet user to call the powerd dbus api
<rsalveti> that's the interesting piece
<rsalveti> I know we also added the app itself as part of our app lifecycle
<ChickenCutlass_> rsalveti, we whitelisted it
<rsalveti> but that wouldn't block the device to suspend
<rsalveti> let me give it a try and see what is really happening regarding powerd
<mterry> doanac, so were you OK with lp:~mterry/unity8/unlock-script ?
<doanac> mterry: i think so. i haven't had time to re-work our daily image testing in a way that we can use it yet
<mterry> doanac, that's OK.  We can land the script and it won't hurt anything.  (It doesn't remove the existing support that jenkins is using)
<doanac> exactly
<mterry> doanac, can you approve the branch then?  I'd like to land this in the next unity8 drop
<doanac> mterry: done
<mterry> doanac, thanks!
<stgraber> popey: hmm, weird, it's been happily running here...
<stgraber> popey: oh, I see, you missed purging cgroup-lite
<popey> ah,
<popey> stgraber: can i do that now and reboot?
<stgraber> popey: if you can get into a shell using adb, then yes
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: pmcgowan: jhodapp: yeah, just confirmed, music-app is not allowed to request a sysstate from powerd
<rsalveti> so if you try to play a music and suspend the device, it'll try to suspend
<rsalveti> nothing is blocking that
<jhodapp> ok
<rsalveti> as I thought initially, the app is not allowed to call that powerd interface, and never was
<rsalveti> people were just lucky because some other process had a wakelock, which is usually what happens on mako
<rsalveti> but if you try to play a music in background with flo, you'll see that it try to suspend
<rsalveti> so landing media-hub should fix that (once the powerd integration is done)
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, btw can we ever fix that wakelock thing?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: nops
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, but you can fix anything ;(
<rsalveti> we could try to spend some time to improve it a bit more, but would need kernel changes and so on
<rsalveti> well, I could try to fix it, just don't have the time right now :-(
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, so I take it its not just merge an upstream patch
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: no, as that patch is already part of our current tree
<rsalveti> would need some further investigation in there
<rsalveti> I saw that we might have some other changes that could improve a bit
<rsalveti> but would need to find the time to do that
<pmcgowan> ok
<rsalveti> mostly busy with the emulator now
<pmcgowan> right more important
<rsalveti> yeah
<pmcgowan> maybe one of kernel team could look into it
<rsalveti> yeah, that was my suggestion to ChickenCutlass
<pmcgowan> I can ask
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: bug 1267570
<ubot5> bug 1267570 in linux-mako (Ubuntu) "Mako not always entering suspend (msm_hsic_host wakelock)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267570
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, I have that on speed dial :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> I can help if you're able to get someone to look into that
<pmcgowan> ok let me ask
<popey> stgraber: its hanging trying to remove cgroup-lite ⍨
<popey> stgraber: shall i start again?
<Rienzilha> lol
<popey> stgraber: sorted, how many reboot loops do you want me to do?
<rsalveti> ogra_: [  135.380000] init: enable-cpu-hotplugging main process (1046) terminated with status 1
<rsalveti> ogra_: there's no online in the emulator
<rsalveti> for cpu in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/online; do chmod 644 $cpu; done
<rsalveti> ogra_: mind fixing that?
<stgraber> popey: not sure how many ogra_ wants, around 200 would probably be good
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: Saviq: it seems the app lens is always empty for me in the emulator now, can you guys reproduce the issue?
<popey> stgraber: kk
<stgraber> popey: my own box + nexus 4 are up to 164 now with the same setup as you so I'm pretty confident you won't get any problem :)
<popey> stgraber: yay
<mhall119> do we override XDG_CONFIG_HOME when running apps under confinement?
<popey> stgraber: bad news, 36 passes and it's at the google logo
<popey> stgraber: just noticed 30 mins have passed since last reboot
<popey> stgraber: adb devices shows nothing
 * popey starts the loop again
<stgraber> popey: hmm, that's not good... here I'm up to 249 passes
<popey> stgraber: run again and I have 13 passes
<popey> and failed
 * popey starts another run
<stgraber> popey: I wonder what's different in our setups...
<popey> well indeed
<popey> stgraber: any confirmations of package versions or somesuch?
<popey> (i should do?)
<popey> stgraber: i followed the etherpad
<stgraber> popey: I'm resetting my device again here to see if I can reproduce what you're seeing, though it's giving me a hard time when trying to install the new lxc-android-config
<popey> stgraber: i had to adb shell, then dpkg -i it in the shell, it wont let me do it all in one line
<popey> happy to reset and do same as you
<stgraber> popey: just to make sure things look good, can you pastebin "dpkg -l | grep cg", "ls -l /etc/init/" and "dpkg -l lxc-android-config"
<popey> ok
<stgraber> popey: what I'm going to do here is wipe my device completely, reflash the latest image from trusty-proposed, then from the recovery partition, push the new deb and install it which will ensure I don't get into any trouble because the system is running.
<popey> you can install the deb from the recovery part?
<popey> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7219165/
<stgraber> popey: ok, so you have cgroup-lite that's still sort of around (its init scripts anyway), you probably should purge it, not sure whether that would cause your problem though
<popey> hmmm odd.
<stgraber> dpkg --purge cgroup-lite ought to do it
<popey> ok
<popey> bah, yes, i messed up earlier, only removed, didn't purge
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# apt-get remove cgroup-lite
<popey> sorry
<popey> have purged via dpkg and will start the reboot loop again
<stgraber> popey: that's how you install a package from recovery: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7219206/
<stgraber> loop re-running here following those instructions, that should be as close as we can get short of spinning a new image
<popey> stgraber: handy
<popey> will leave this loop running overnight
<popey> assuming it gets further
<stgraber> let's hope it will... if it doesn't I hope mine will get stuck too, otherwise this will be a pain to figure out
<micahf> hey, I did "apt-get install ubuntu-touch" on my tablet with 14.04 and it got me into loads of trouble!
<micahf> specifically, the lxc-android-config package was preventing me from booting up.
<popey> stgraber: got stuck again
<popey> after 15 boots
<stgraber> popey: is that mako you're testing with?
<popey> stgraber: yes
<stgraber> popey: so I really should be getting the same thing here... up to loop 17 here
<popey> stgraber: want me to do a clean start to confirm I didn't balls it up?
<popey> based on your pastebin?
<stgraber> popey: yeah, I think that'd be interesting that way we know we have exactly the same thing
<popey> ok, will do
<popey> stgraber: btw thanks for the -f in reboot recovery, didn't know that the -f was needed, will update docs
<stgraber> popey: it depends on what adb you have. In some cases you can do "adb reboot recovery" so asking adb to do the reboot for you and in some others you need to actually call the reboot command with "adb shell reboot -f recovery", the latter tends to always work so I usually stick to that
<popey> i've never had reboot recovery work with ubuntu
<decopump> is the Nexus 7 the best device for booting android, ubuntu touch, and firefox os?
<popey> which nexus 7?
<decopump> 2013 i guess?
<popey> does ffos support the nexus 7 2013?
<decopump> there is some support but i'm not sure of the extent
<popey> ok
<decopump> i'm looking for a magical device that can do all 3
<popey> so we support ubuntu on the nexus 7 2013
<wolflarson> hey popey
<popey> dunno about ffos, but sure, android can ☻
<decopump> im not really experienced with this kind of stuff either
<popey> hello wolflarson
<wolflarson> do you guys support nexus 5 yet? :)
<wolflarson> i cant find the community port in english
<popey> wolflarson: we don't, no.
<wolflarson> aww
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-08
<popey> stgraber: 56 and still going, off to bed now.. will leave it going
<stgraber> popey: that sounds much better!
<popey> yeah
<stgraber> popey: here I just got past 100 and it's still going
<popey> sounds great, thanks!
<popey> stgraber: bah, just went to walk away and noticed it's wedged 13 mins ago
<popey> stgraber: 73 loops
<popey> stgraber: adb devices shows nothing
<stgraber> popey: hmm, I really don't get why we're not seeing the same thing... Here I'm at 148 and still going... if there's still a bug I'd really like to also hit it so I can actually fix it
<popey> stgraber: what can i get off my device to debug?
<popey> dammit it just booted, not into bootloader even though i had my hand on the vol button
<popey> stgraber: is wifi enabled on yours, 3g? does it have a sim?
<popey> stgraber: mine has wifi on, and a 3g enabled sim on board. fwiw
<stgraber> popey: I've got wifi on and a SIM inside, data isn't enabled though (foreign sim card)
<stgraber> not that it really should matter that early in the boot sequence...
<popey> stgraber: yeah, wild speculation ☻
<stgraber> popey: getting /var/log/upstart/cgmanager.log and /var/log/upstart/cgproxy.log after the hang may help, though if it's like last week, the chances that the file is actually synced by the time you force the reboot aren't particularly high...
<popey> stgraber: ok, gonna leave it now and if it's barfed by the morning i'll try that thanks.
<milky_> hello
<milky_> maybe someone here can help, i am trying to flash a Nexus 7 flo with ubuntu touch
<milky_> i installed everything, bootloader is already unlocked
<milky_> i plugged in and did adb reboot bootloader
<milky_> but when i try to do the bootstrap
<milky_> it’s stuck at “Expecting the device to be in the bootloader…. waiting"
<milky_> tried googling and stuff but nothing :|
<rickspencer3> o/ all
<RAOF> Hey, rickspencer3!
<rickspencer3> hi RAOF
<rickspencer3> I'm in Beijing if youa re wondering what I am doing up at such an hour :)
<RAOF> Ah.
<RAOF> Not London with everyone else? :)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I'm not sure whoe "eveyrone else" is, but yeah, guess not :)
<rickspencer3> I guess it's only 6:43 there :)
<RAOF> Oh, are they on daylight savings already?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, dunno, I always just ask Google what time it is somewhere
<rickspencer3> :_
<Mirv> Europe switched a week ago too
<dholbach> good morning
<masta> hi
<masta>    
<masta> pwd
<masta> su
<masta> c,i
<masta> how can i want to install ubuntu on galaxy s3
<mpt> 2014/04/08 08:56:00 Start pushing /home/mpt/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/devel/mako/version-250.tar.xz to device
<mpt> 2014/04/08 08:56:00 Cannot push /home/mpt/.cache/ubuntuimages/gpg/image-master.tar.xz to device
<mpt> Dear #ubuntu-touch, what do?
<popey> stgraber: ogra_ did this and left over night http://paste.ubuntu.com/7219206/ - it's now on 540 loops..
<mpt> It doesn’t give me any other error message. The phone is on the “Recovery” screen.
<popey> mpt: what did you run?
<mpt> popey, “ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap” (and yes, it was at the bootloader to start with)
<mpt> Hmmm, the wiki page contradicts itself
<popey> oh? how so?
<mpt> popey, <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_4_-_Downloading_.26_Deploying_Image_to_Device> says (a) “the recommended command is to be run from the bootloader: ubuntu-device-flash…” and (b) “ubuntu-device-flash will not work unless you have booted your device (it must not be displaying the boot loader screen…)”
<mpt> So it both must and must not be at the bootloader
<popey> it depends if you're bootstrapping i believe
<popey> if you are then it must be in the bootloader, if not, it doesn't
<mpt> I’m not sure what bootstrapping is, but if it’s flashing the device for the first time, I’m doing that and I was at the bootloader
<popey> mpt: yes, that.
<mpt> Ah, now it works
<mpt> popey, the only thing I did different this time was check “Always trust this computer” (I don’t remember the exact wording) in the Android USB debugging prompt
<popey> how odd..
<ogra_> popey, great, stop the looping then ... (250 would have been enough to convince me :) )
<ogra_> i'll land the change today and we should be done with that bug
<popey> yay
 * popey reflashes
<soroush> :-?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Be Kind To Lawyers Day! :-D
<davmor2> Morning all
<ogra_> dbarth, so it seems the aebapps actually hit OOM ... i just tested with 281 here (commented on the bug)
<popey> ogra_: even though they're still running?
<annerajb> hello
<ogra_> popey, the ones that the log claimed to kill are gone
<lotuspsychje> can i make ubuntu touch go horizontaly on my nexus7?
<annerajb> the AOSP does not produce .zip to install the device builds anymore is this normal?
<annerajb> (this is not for the default devices btw)
<ogra_> popey, i think we have two bugs here ... one is the apps hitting OOM ... the other is that when killing an app not everything gets torn down
<ogra_> annerajb, yes, AOSP never supported zips
<annerajb> ogra_, how do you install the builds now then?
<annerajb> just flash the system.img and boot.img?
<ogra_> use rootstock-ng ... (see my mail to the ML from 6-8 weeks ago)
<annerajb> ogra_, ill search for it
<ogra_> bzr branch lp:project-rootstock-ng; cd project-rootstock-ng; ./rootstock-touch-install /path/to/rootfs.tgz /path/to/system.img
<ogra_> (and before flash boot and recovery with fastboot)
<ogra_> (and the device needs to be in (the new) recovery when you run the rootstock-touch-install script ...
<ogra_> )
<annerajb> so before running rootstock-ng i flash the boot and recovery
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> then boot into recovery and hand the cdimage tarball and your self built system.img to the script
<ogra_> there is also a README in the branch (and the script has a --help option)
<ogra_> dbarth, oh, btw, are --webappUrlPatterns supposed to work yet ? seems they don't ... all links open inside the wepapps
<annerajb> the instructions on the ml talk about a rsalvetti ppa and mir is that "needed"
<ogra_> no, that was for the experimental 4.4 images
<ogra_> ignore that
<ogra_> follow what i wrote above (or follow the README)
<sergiusens> mandel: hey, did you see my comment about u-d-m not building in the PPA for non x86 arches?
<mandel> sergiusens, nope, I missed it, can you point it to me?
<sergiusens> mandel: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-019/+packages
<sergiusens> mandel: summary, all non x86 builds had test timeouts
<dbarth> ogra_: not yet, not in #281, it's coming in silo 8
<sergiusens> dbarth: \o/
<ogra_> dbarth, ah, fine then
<dbarth> ogra_: this is bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1294279 on the webapps-blocker tag
<mandel> sergiusens, oh, great, I have a fix for that I'm finishing in a few mins :)
 * sergiusens mentions that the feeling is different when it's your main device
<ogra_> dbarth, so i think we have multiple bugs, not only one ...
<mandel> sergiusens, I did notice that last night
<ogra_> dbarth, i think something is wrong with the way the webapps register with unity-mir/upstart-app-launch ... else OOM would properly tear down everything (and probably even quietly restart it) ... and the other is that we hit OOM at all
<ogra_> dbarth, and given that webapps that use to old api are not affected i dont think the issue lies within unity-mir here
<ogra_> Saviq, ^^^
<ogra_> s/to/the/
<dbarth> ogra_: hmm, ok
<dbarth> oSoMoN: ^^
<dbarth> maybe there is an issue with the process group
<dbarth> i remember that we had this issue initially with qtwebkit
<ogra_> yeah
<dbarth> and also, i was suspecting a bad response to a memory pressure callback, which could incite the app managr to get rid of non cooperating apps
<ogra_> dbarth, hmm, so looking at my processlist i see actually two times the same webapp-container process for each webapp
<ogra_> once the app dies from the UI one of them is gone
<ogra_> (nice work with the scrollbar btw)
<ogra_>  3750 ?        Tsl    0:12      0    41 589950 71168  3.7 webapp-container --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://sueddeutsche.de/* http://m.sueddeutsche.de/
<ogra_>  3776 ?        T      0:00      0    41 235138 15236  0.8 webapp-container --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://sueddeutsche.de/* http://m.sueddeutsche.de/
<ogra_> i.e. that is what i see for a running app
<ogra_> after the app dies only the first one is gone from the processlist
<lotuspsychje> cant flip my nexus7 horizontaly with ubuntu touch, is this normal?
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, the shell has no rotation support yet ... some apps do though
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: ok tnx
<jdstrand> tedg, mdeslaur: hey-- I observed the music-app needing this access: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221312/
<jdstrand> tedg, mdeslaur: I was wondering if you guys knew what it was and if that would be safe for all apps to do?
<jdstrand> tedg, mdeslaur: (ie, considering adding it to the templates)
<mdeslaur> music-app is a dbus service?
<mdeslaur> sounds fishy
<Saviq> ogra_, well, we rely on OOM to kill apps that have been stopped...
<ogra_> Saviq, right, but only one of the grou is killed
<ogra_> *group
<Saviq> ogra_, mhm
<ogra_> (i dont get at all why i see two webapps-container processes)
<ogra_> (for each running app)
<gatox> hi, is there anyone here that can help me? I'm creating a "qml extension library + tabbed ui" in qt creator... but i'm not sure how to execute that app so it opens the proper window with the ui... i don't know if there is any missing default setting or what
<ogra_> Saviq, running an old webapp that uses the 13.10 api i only get oone process
<ogra_> dbarth, ^^^
<Saviq> ogra_, you should get another process that's rendering anyway
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: hi, do you know if there's any documentation on how to use "click chroot" to create a chroot that's ok for building apps for our latest image ?
<ogra_> Saviq, right, but not two "webapp-container" processes with identical commandlines
<dbarth> Saviq, ogra_: i can get that too
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah
<dbarth> 2 webapps-container's running ebay, with their oxide render children
<ogra_> right
<Saviq> ogra_, I only have one container...
<Saviq> and no separate rendering process...
<ogra_> Saviq, for an app thats using the new API ?
<Saviq> ogra_, webapp-container --webapp --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://m.jakdojade.pl/* http://m.jakdojade.pl
<dbarth> and no oxide processes?
<annerajb> ogra_, do you need qemu-arm-static as it says on the ml?
<ogra_> annerajb, yup ...
<annerajb> which ppa is that on??
<ogra_> annerajb, oh, wait
<ogra_> annerajb, for installing you dont
<Saviq> ogra_, dbarth right, started g+, two containers
<annerajb> ah ok thanks
<ogra_> only for the rootfs build script
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah, i guess jakdojade uses the 13.10 API
<Saviq> ogra_, probably, yeah
<ogra_> smells like webapp-container re-execs itself or some such
<Saviq> ogra_, dbarth yeah, I can confirm webapp spawns twice
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7221375/
<ogra_> and unity-mir cant catch that apparrently
<Saviq> ogra_, OTOH when I stopped it, both went away
<Saviq> ogra_, but it might be that if one dies, that's when it goes fishy
<ogra_> Saviq, right, but not if it gets killed automatically
<Saviq> ogra_, yup, we don't really support multi-process apps yet, the web process is whitelisted
<ogra_> i guess the killing instance simply doesnt know about the second process ... and the partent doesnt tear it down alongside
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: "click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.04 create" is supposed to do it
<ogra_> teach the parent to tear it down and i guess we have at least one issue fixed
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: is this process documented anywhere ?
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: i'm trying it now, thanks
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: "man click" to some extent.  but you aren't really supposed to need to do it directly, normally, QtCreator is supposed to take care of it for you
<jdstrand> mdeslaur (and tedg): well, it seemed related to the whole GApplication discussion-- but I don't know, which is why I asked
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: forcing people to rely on a GUI tool isn't that great, and even in that case it should be documented online somewhere
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: just my 2 cents
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: sure, whatever
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: I did give you a pointer to a man page as well
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: I'm not forcing anyone to do anything
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: no idea what the security impact of that is, need to wait for tedg to explain why it's needed
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: sorry if it came up as a complaint, i was just giving out a suggestion so that things would be easier for all developers interested to use the platform
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: I don't think me documenting a single line would be helpful; it should be documented in the context of a broader workflow, which is beyond what I can help with
<cjwatson> (hm, I'd probably better change the default for -f in time for release ...)
<sil2100> oSoMoN, dbarth: hi guys!
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: yes, i wasn't implying you did that yourself or just documenting that single line. i was just wondering if that workflow documentation already existed somewhere and if not who would be responsible for writing it. perhaps dpm knows ?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur (and tedg): seems like https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=699259 and http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html#dbus
<cjwatson> it would be something in dpm or mhall119's area, I guess
<cjwatson> on developer.ubuntu.com
<sil2100> oSoMoN, dbarth: so, seb128 noticed that there are 2 landings that have webbrowser-app locked in, it seems robru ignored conflicts for one of those - is there any chance we can merge those two landings into one?
<dpm> hi nerochiaro, what's up?
<seb128> oSoMoN, dbarth, sil2100: or land one and then rebuild the other silo
<cjwatson> dpm: see scrollback
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: yeah, sounds really scary, wonder why it's needed for that app
<sil2100> Yeah, that's how usually it's done
<nerochiaro> dpm: hi, is there any documentation anywhere on how to build a click app from the command line, install it to the device, run tests on it, etc ?
<sil2100> seb128: but this approach prooved a bit flawed, since people 'ignore' warnings and in the morning we had to fix a package that was broken because of that
<nerochiaro> dpm: i found something about tests in the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing but that's about it
<sil2100> seb128: so I would prefer to merge those two requests into one for clarity...
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, that works for me
<nerochiaro> dpm: i feel very lost, coming from a world of debs and having to start working on click packages. missing a proper document describing the whole workflow
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I'm not sure why it is scary. I think this is so that if an app is launched by dbus, it can be passed url and things. the thing is, if all apps bind to org.freedesktop.Application, how are they differentiated when something is sent to them?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: definitely need more info
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: the scary part is that the app gets launched by dbus..why would we want that?
<jdstrand> we don't on touch with application lifecycle (and we block it currently). but I don't know about on converged
<ogra_> nerochiaro, what i do for my webapps is: create manifest, .json and .desktop file in a dir, add an icon to that dir too, copy it to /home/phablet/ on the device, adb shell in ... cd to that dir and run "click build"
<dbarth> sil2100: i know, trying to make room
<cjwatson> ogra_: urgh, ideally don't recommend on-device building to people
<cjwatson> that's not the intended long-term workflow
<ogra_> cjwatson, ok
<ogra_> saves me from installing click on my desktop ... i'm just lazy
<cjwatson> eh, apt-get install click, is it hard? :)
<dpm> nerochiaro, yes, we don't have any documentation on click packages on d.u.c right now, other than cjwatson's click docs on readthedocs. I agree we should have at least something on the site, but it's been low on our priority list, as we've been working on the HTML5 and scope docs recently. Would you mind filing a bug about it on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+filebug ? I can't promise we can address that straight away, but we've got o
<dpm> ur next docs day this Thursday, where we'll go through the bugs in the site and prioritize things
<cjwatson> for a webapp there's absolutely no point copying things around, click build on a desktop will work just as well
<ogra_> yeah, when i started that wasnt possible iirc ... and the procedure stuck
<annerajb> ogra_, the script has been on transferring rootfs for a while now. I know the rootfs is big 500mbs but is been more than 10 minutes
<ogra_> annerajb, give it another few
<annerajb> kk
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: what do you mean by "how are they differenteiated"?
<cjwatson> ogra_: um, ok, I guess there's no point trying to debug historical problems but I've had click installed on my desktop since roughly day zero
<cjwatson> only packagekit-plugin-click is problematic
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: it's the interface name underneath their own object path, no?
<ogra_> well, i remember it wasnt possible to get it on precise initially ... and my laptop doesnt run trusty for that long yet
<cjwatson> oh, precise, sure
<cjwatson> for you fossils
<ogra_> haha
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: music-app is binding to org.freedesktop.Application
<ogra_> my desktop has so many steam games :)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: under what path?
<ogra_> dont want to risk breaking them
<jdstrand> I didn't think bind had a path
<jdstrand> let me see
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: look at gedit in d-feet for an example of org.freedesktop.Application
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: this is the denial: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_bind"  bus="session" name="org.freedesktop.Application" mask="bind" pid=3544 profile="com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.389"
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I guess what would happen is after it binds to that, then its path would need to be used for its methods
<nerochiaro> dpm: ok, will file a bug. i would suggest we really make it a priority though, otherwise how do we expect developers to be able to develop for our platform ?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: you don't see paths when you get bind requests?
<jdstrand> and if we were to allow this (still not saying we should), then we would have another rule with the path
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I pasted what I see
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: it's worth noting you only need a chroot for packages with native code
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: maybe music-app is doing it wrong, I don't know
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: good point, this one has it
<AskUbuntu> Porting Ubuntu Touch On Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus | http://askubuntu.com/q/444953
<jdstrand> which gets back to asking about it :)
<dpm> nerochiaro, they would in principle use Qt Creator, which would do it for them. I agree that it's worth documenting, but it's not that anyone is blocked on that
<lotuspsychje> how can i change default root password on ubuntu touch?
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: so once i create the chroot, click-buddy --arch armhf from the branch directory will build it properly, right ?
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I don't know about click-buddy
<cjwatson> You'd need to ask its author
<nerochiaro> ok, sorry
<cjwatson> i.e. sergiusens
<cjwatson> sergiusens: just looking at click-buddy source, were you aware that session support in click chroot landed a little while back?
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: ah, looks like today click-buddy won't *quite* work because it relies on the default value of click chroot -f and that's currently ubuntu-sdk-13.10 ...
<cjwatson> let's see if I can at least make that possible
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: dpm: i see, so from the qtcreator, after opening the CMakeLists.txt, how do i build a click package and deploy it to the device ?
<nerochiaro> build seems to build locally
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: now I'm confused...music-app is qml, right?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: it is qml with C++
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/phablet-tools/click-buddy-pass-framework/+merge/214744 ought to at least make "click-buddy --arch armhf --framework ubuntu-sdk-14.04" work, I think
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: oh, any idea where the C++ parts live? /me can't find in tree
<dpm> nerochiaro, the UX is a bit clunky on the QtC version on the archive, but this is going to change very soon (pending a FFe). Right now, you'll need to 1) create a click chroot first with Tools > Options > Ubuntu > Create click target
<dpm> nerochiaro, and then 2) Build > Build in chroot
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: I'm told lp:music-app is the bzr branch. vthompson would know more
<annerajb> ogra_, it finished. it is now stuck on the LG logo screen.
<dpm> mdeslaur, jdstrand there are no C++ parts  in lp:music-app, they live in separate projects. Which bit are you looking for?
<mdeslaur> dpm: we're looking for whatever is trying to bind org.freedesktop.Application?
<dpm> mdeslaur, what do you mind by bind?
<dpm> err, *mean, sorry
<annerajb> ogra_, when you flash the boot.img and system.img does it modify anything that the recovery uses?
<mdeslaur> dpm: music-app is trying to bind to org.freedesktop.Application on dbus
<annerajb> since recovery was working before running rootstock-ng
<dpm> mdeslaur, I've no idea what would do that, sorry. In any case, the only C++ plugin we're using is at https://code.launchpad.net/qtgrilo (mediascanner 1) - although we're migrating to the new mediascanner 2 and we're trying to drop that soon
<ogra_> annerajb, you flashed recovery and boot with the files crated by your build ?
<annerajb> i flash recovery and it was working fine and showed the ubuntu logo
<annerajb> then i flash boot and the rootstock-ng script
<annerajb> and can't seem to get into recovery
<ogra_> well, rootstock doesnt touch the recovery at all
<annerajb> ogra_, does flashing boot.img affect the recovery??
<ogra_> not if you flash to the right partition
<annerajb> yeah should be flashed to the right onw
<annerajb> one*
<ogra_> well, rootstock doent touch anything but the content of the data partition ...
<ogra_> *doesn't
<annerajb> ok then ill have to figure out if i am hitting it right
<nerochiaro> dpm: i don't have "Ubuntu" under Tool > Options
<annerajb> does recovery uses it's own recovery kernel? ogra_
<ogra_> its a boot.img usually
<ogra_> but that may vary between devices
<annerajb> ok got it it was the key combo
<ogra_> (boot.img = kernel plus initrd)
<annerajb> now to figure out why it dosnt work
<ogra_> boot again
<ogra_> til it hangs
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: my best guess for now is that some component it's using is doing it wrong...it should be trying to bind that
<ogra_> then reboot directly into recovery again
<ogra_> (make sure it is really the direct newxt boot)
<ogra_> then adb shell cat /proc/last_kmgs >messages.txt
<dpm> nerochiaro, are you on 14.04 and using Qt Creator from the archive?
<annerajb> ogra_, where was the temp file that holded the logs /proc/last_kmsg?
<annerajb> k
<ogra_> that should have the log of your last boot
<ogra_> *kmsg
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: sorry, meant "should not be trying to bind that2
<annerajb> if i built the kernel without swap and you guys are using swap could it hang or does it fallback into using memory?
<ogra_> it should just fall back
<nerochiaro> dpm: yes, i'm using 3.0.1-0ubuntu3
<annerajb> ogra_, just realized my device does not appear to be on a boot loop it just stays on the logo
<annerajb> it dosnt turn off and go back to it
<ogra_> thats good
<ogra_> did you check if you have adb ?
<annerajb> yeah it dosnt show up
<annerajb> also i just remembered ogra_ do we still have to modify the kernel cmdline for the console?
<annerajb> like setting console=tty1,S115200?
<ogra_> that would have gotten you a reboot loop
<ogra_> so check last_kmsg
<ogra_> see how far the boot got
<annerajb> there is no last_kmsg
<ogra_> hmm
<dpm> zbenjamin, could you perhaps help nerochiaro with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7221533/ ? I'm using a non-released QtC, so I don't know how the UI looked before that
<ogra_> did you disable it in the kernel config ?
<annerajb> ogra_, which flag is it?
<ogra_> dunno, just know there is one :P
<annerajb> ogra_,  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9682306/android-how-to-get-kernel-logs-after-kernel-panic
<ogra_> annerajb, RAM_CONSOLE
<ogra_> make sure thats on
<annerajb> it is but none of the other ones on the stackoverflow post i linked are on the config
<zbenjamin> dpm: if there is no Ubuntu options page he maybe does not have the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu installed
<dpm> nerochiaro, ^
<pmcgowan> nerochiaro, you need to run the "ubuntu sdk" not qtcreator
<pmcgowan> actually that seems ok now
<kenvandine> mhall119, can you update the content-hub docs on d.u.c?
<mterry> didrocks, I actually had a dream that my phone had a system update available last night
<ogra_> mterry, you should seriously see a psychologist :)
<nik90> rsalveti: ping
<ogra_> dreaming of work isnt a good sign :)
<mterry> ogra_, :)
<stgraber> popey, ogra_: similar result here, left it running overnight and got up to around 380, then it eventually got stuck though looking at it it's because the kernel of the box it's plug into decided to shutdown the port for some reason :)
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, i'll land the fix today
<ogra_> just need to coordinate with the telephony landing which uses lxc-android-config too
<mhall119> kenvandine: doc import is failing, there's no ResponsiveGridView HTML being generated
<mhall119> running "make doc"
<kenvandine> mhall119, make doc is failing?
<mhall119> no, the import is failing  because that qml class is referenced in the index, but the doc file for it doesn't exist
<mhall119> it's in ubuntu-content-qml-api.index
<didrocks> mterry: I stopped dreaming, I live in reality! :)
<sergiusens> mandel: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-019/+build/5889264
<mhall119> tedg: ping
<tedg> mhall119, Good morning.
<mhall119> good morning tedg, does upstart-app-launch change the $XDG_ variables? For example $XDG_CONFIG_HOME, to point to a location that the confined app can write to?
<tedg> mhall119, Well, we make sure it is set correctly, but that directly isn't a place that they can write to.
<tedg> mhall119, For instance they can write under their own package name in that directory.
<mterry> didrocks, :)  one of these days we'll promote an image!
<didrocks> mterry: let's see and put a candle
<mhall119> tedg: oh, so ~/.config/<app>/ is writable?
<tedg> mhall119, I believe so, though jdstrand would be the best guy to ask on that.
<mhall119> is it the full APP_ID? or just the last part?
<tedg> mhall119, You can also look in /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof/templates/ubuntu/1.1/ubuntu-sdk
<tedg> mhall119, It's not the app id, it's the package name.
<mhall119> oh, package name?
<tedg> Looks like line 420-ish is what you want in that file.
<mhall119> ok, I think that might be my problem
<jdstrand> mhall119: the "name" field in the click manifest. this intentionally corresponds to APP_ID.split('_')[0]
<AskUbuntu> How should I design an Ubuntu app icon for Unity 8? | http://askubuntu.com/q/444997
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ApplicationId
<mhall119> jdstrand: ok, that's my problem then
<jdstrand> mhall119: aa-exec-click sets all these things up too. you can examine /usr/bin/aa-exec-click to see what gets set and how
<jdstrand> mhall119: also see 'Runtime environment' in http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<jdstrand> mhall119: that gives a lot of good information for a developer
<dobey> dpm-afk, mhr3_: can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/translated/+merge/214182 please?
<lotuspsychje> how can i set a new homepage on webbrowser-app in ubuntu touch?
<mhr3_> dobey, did you talk to seb about it?
<dobey> mhr3_: i looked at what system-settings is doing, and added usage of dh-translate. the translations will happen in "ubuntu" on launchpad, and not against lp:unity-scope-click. we'll have to pull the translations from ubuntu into the tree when the strings get translated. but i didn't talk to seb about it no
<mhr3_> seb128, is that the blessed way? ^
<dobey> mhr3_: that's how we were doing it for ubuntuone packages as well
<kenvandine> cjwatson, can you list some gsettings values for me?
<kenvandine> gsettings list-recursively com.ubuntu.content.hub.default
<kenvandine> gsettings list-recursively com.ubuntu.content.hub.destination
<kenvandine> cjwatson, ^^
<seb128> dobey, mhr3_: it's one way which works fine, for most of the new touch apps and for system-settings we enabled translations with autocommit to trunk though, which means the project just needs to keep the pot updated
<kenvandine> cjwatson, and what's in your ~/.local/share/content-hub/ dir?
<dobey> seb128: i think that creates a weird situation with CI though
<seb128> dobey, weird like?
<dobey> seb128: weird like trunk != package
<cjwatson> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221853/
<dobey> seb128: since the CI train process is that trunk is what's in the archive
<mhr3_> dobey, the real weirdness is that trunk == package :P
<dobey> mhr3_: yes i agree, but double weirdness doesn't make it right :)
<seb128> dobey, I don' think so, see e.g http://launchpadlibrarian.net/168483955/ubuntu-system-settings_0.1%2B14.04.20140228-0ubuntu1_0.1%2B14.04.20140303-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> dobey, mhr3_: the CI system takes the trunk commits and flag them as "Resync trunk" in the changelog
<seb128> that works fine in practice
<kenvandine> com.ubuntu.content.hub.default pictures ['com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.922']
<kenvandine> cjwatson, grr... i wish i knew how that was getting set for some people... did you ever test the gallery-app switch to click?
<dobey> but then you have the pot in trunk, which can be annoying for developers
<ogra_> bfiller, so i'm fiddling with the bootspeed on the phone, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch-modified-280.png has a bootchart with all optimizations i can do ... if you look at the CPU graph at the top you notice some extra activity 3sec before the dashed red line (at 28sec)
<seb128> dobey, right, no perfect system...
<cjwatson> kenvandine: I don't believe so
<ogra_> bfiller, if you ithen scroll down you can see that it seems to be maliit doing something
<cjwatson> kenvandine: Unless it landed in images
<kenvandine> cjwatson, gsettings reset-recursively com.ubuntu.content.hub.default
<kenvandine> will fix it
<kenvandine> it did land... but in order to test it before it landed you would need to manually set that
<AskUbuntu> I can install Ubuntu for Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3? | http://askubuntu.com/q/445009
<dobey> i think not having the pot in trunk is better, though it does require occasional pulls of translations to merge them back into trunk
<cjwatson> kenvandine: ok, so you think this is basically some local/transitional problem and nothing for me to worry about for this click landing?
<kenvandine> i haven't been able to find anywhere that would have tweaked that
<ogra_> bfiller, do you have any idea why and what maliit does there ? (especially since it is running for 7 sec already)
<kenvandine> yeah... unrelated problem
<cjwatson> "com.ubuntu.content.hub.default pictures ['com.ubuntu.gallery', 'gallery', 'current-user-version']" now, right
<kenvandine> yup
<bfiller> ogra_: I don't really know, we'll need to look into that
<bfiller> ogra_: mind filing a bug and I'll get someone assigned to work on it
<ogra_> bfiller, can you put that on your TODO ... for early after relese or so ... not urgent for trsuty
<cjwatson> kenvandine: ok, looks good thanks, rebooting to double-check
<ogra_> *trusty
<ogra_> bfiller, sure
<bfiller> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/unity8/speed-up-indicator-startup/+merge/214779 for you ... i fear i must leave the cleanup of the old emitting code in unity8 to you
<Saviq> ogra_, nw
<Saviq> ogra_, can you push it as ~unity-team then?
<Saviq> ogra_, I don't want to multiply MPs
<ogra_> Saviq, btw people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch-modified-280.png vs people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-281.png (see the indicators)
<Saviq> ogra_, you can use a single emits statement, btw
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, looks good, not sure how to read that, but hey ;D
<ogra_> i think i'll give a small talk at the sprint how to read bootcharts ...
<ogra_> or at least whats important :)
<lotuspsychje> you devs work alot here!
<cjwatson> kenvandine: It did give me an opportunity to make click more robust against failing hooks though, so thanks. :-)
<ogra_> Saviq, i cant push as unity-team ... not a member
<Saviq> ogra_, ok leave it then :)
<kenvandine> cjwatson, that's one way to look at it :)
<cjwatson> (It now continues to run other hooks even if one fails, and doesn't log the whole thing as a click crash)
<kenvandine> good
<Saviq> ogra_, btw, why not pre-start?
<Saviq> ogra_, unity8 doesn't need to be running when they start
<cwayne> Saviq, is new unity8 not setup for translations?
<ogra_> Saviq, oooh !!!
<ogra_> Saviq, will update that after my meeting
<Saviq> cwayne, translate what?
<ogra_> cwayne, you mean the new scopes ;)
<cwayne> yeah, the new scopes themselves i guess :)
<cwayne> the scope titles aren't translated, neither are any of the results, but they used to be
<ogra_> i had poked dpm about it a while ago
<Saviq> cwayne, so yeah, all strings need to come translated from scopes, we Can't Touch This™
<ogra_> not sure what happened to it
<cwayne> Saviq, what about the scope titles themselves?
<Saviq> daa da da da, du du, du du Can't Touch This™
<Saviq> cwayne, same
<cwayne> lol
 * ogra_ swings along
<Saviq> cwayne, well titles themselves probably need to be i18n'd in unity-scopes-shell
<Saviq> mhr3_, ↑?
<mhr3_> saviq, scope-registry actually :)
<ogra_> tedg, will that indicator-messages upstart change land before release ?
<tedg> ogra_, That? Which one?
<ogra_> tedg, you had a patch that moved it from dbus activated to upstart managed
<ogra_> we talked about it a week ago or so
<Saviq> mhr3_, right
<tedg> ogra_, Yes, it's be blocked on being "too risky" for trusty.
<ogra_> tedg, huh ?
<ogra_> what is risky about it
<tedg> ogra_, It includes a change. All change is bad. Or something like that.
<seb128> tedg, it's not "blocked", it just require somebody to put a landing ask for it
<ogra_> it is completely ouot pof sync with all the other indicators and massively delays the boot
<seb128> stop trolling
<seb128> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> seb128, ok
<ogra_> i'll drive that
<tedg> seb128, You said you wanted someone on the release team to ack it.
<ogra_> well, it surely needs acking there
<ogra_> since we use it on the desktop
<seb128> tedg, no I didn't, I might have asked Laney what he though but that was just to get another opinion, not to ask release team formal advice
<seb128> but imho it's fine to send to the unapproved queue
<seb128> then you might need to argue with release team
<seb128> but it should be fine
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> I just didn't want to do land changes for all indicators
<ogra_> it just makes it  being in sync with all other indicators
<seb128> because I don't understand enough the consequences that could have on other flavors
<tedg> ogra_, Well, they're all out of sync with each other really. That's just the one you notice on touch.
<ogra_> tedg, nope
<ogra_> people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch-modified-280.png
<ogra_> look at their start in that chart
<ogra_> thats with all proposed changes
<tedg> seb128, Okay, that wasn't the impression I got from the conversation, but that's great. All for landing that one especially.
<ogra_> now compare to what we have atm in people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-281.png
<seb128> ogra_, tedg: I can put a landing ask for indicator-messages if you want
<ogra_> -messages clearly sticks out and keeps the system non-started until it is done
<ogra_> seb128, yes please ... happy to test on phone and desktop
<tedg> ogra_, I think we're using "out of sync" differently, I'm saying behave differently, you're saying line up on the boot chart :-)
<ogra_> tedg, i'm saying "dont dely the system boot for 7 seconds"
<ogra_> *delay
<seb128> ogra_, ok
<cwayne> mhr3_, so should i log a bug against scope-registry about it not being translated?
<mhall119> zbenjamin: did you get the update on your FFe bug?
<zbenjamin> nope
 * zbenjamin looks
<mhall119> Kaleo: ping re: QSettings
<mhr3_> cwayne, it might be a bug in scope-registry, but first the scopes themselves need to be translated
<zbenjamin> mhall119: since me and zoltan answered nothing changed as far as i can see?
<mhr3_> cwayne, which i don't think they are
<mhall119> zbenjamin: slangasek commented on one of them and marked it incomplete...
<zbenjamin> mhall119: yes that i saw, me and zoltan answered to that comment, anything else i need to do?
<mhall119> ok, that's what I wanted you to see, and you saw it
<zbenjamin> mhall119: :) thx for the ping
<mhall119> is bzoltan out today?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: are there qml qdocs for UbuntuWebView? and if so how can I generate them?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, no, there aren’t atm
<oSoMoN> (it’s on my todo list to write some)
<didrocks> renato: what kind of release block are you talking about? I'm not aware of any
<mhall119> oSoMoN: can we get some put together quickly so I can publish them?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, if I weren’t juggling with several high priority issues, I’d gladly jump on it, but I don’t have time right now
<mhall119> oSoMoN: can you give me an estimate about when you will have time?
<annerajb> ogra_, do the old break=top kernel arguments still work?
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> something is seriously odd with LPs merge request mail processing today
<seb128> ogra_, you mean? seems to work fine here
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, i'm getting the rwa mail header inside the message body and stuff
<ogra_> *raw
<ogra_> had that twice today
<mhall119> bzoltan: ping
<mhall119> bzoltan: if a developer sets a Qt Application's organizationName, it appears to make QSettings use a config directory that the app doesn't have write access to under apparmor
<mhall119> it'll use ~/.config/<orgname>/ rather than ~/.config/<appname>/
<sergiusens> mhall119: if you use organization name, it needs to be the package namespace; that's what I did for gallery and camera at least
<jdstrand> I feel like that was discussed somewhere. I don't know where. I also feel like mzanetti had thoughts on it, but I could be wrong. I think we settled on that qml apps won't set organizationName, and Qt applications that do "can find the values of the XDG directories by using the QStandardPaths API as well as QCoreApplication::applicationName" (from http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/)
<jdstrand> I'm not a(n experienced) Qt developer, but I think that is where we landed
<mhall119> sergiusens: ah, ok
<mzanetti> jdstrand: hey, my thoughts on this were just that some parts in Qt are relying on the organisationName, such as QSettings.
<mzanetti> and the issue I see is that setting applicationName in QML clears any previously set organisationName again.
 * jdstrand nods
<sergiusens> mzanetti: jdstrand in any case, it's a mistake to use organizationName as that brings issues with multiple apps per package namespace
<mhall119> sergiusens: does it reverse the package namespace?
<mhall119> for example, if I name my package net.flaska.trojita_0.4.1, will it use ~/.config/flaska.net/ ?
<sergiusens> no it doesn't
<mhall119> if I set applicationName in my QML, but it's run from a C++ binary rather than qmlscene, will it still set things to use the right config dir?
<blaroche> mhall119:  i think it does, you can just set it in c++ too app.setOrganizationName(ApplicationName);
<blaroche> i admitt, its been a long time i looked at it tho
<blaroche> i had this working.  in qml applicationName: mainwindow.getApplicationName(), which returns a string from c++ i set in a config.h file.  it makes use of the .cache .config and .local dirs
<mhall119> blaroche: I have to set the organizationName to the app name?
<blaroche> sorry, i don't belive so.  no
<blaroche> but keep that in mind if you have problems ;)
<cwayne> doanac, ping -- we have an MR to update the customization tests to python3, is that okay to merge or is there any config change or anything we'd need to do?
<doanac> cwayne: can you share the MP. i'll have to double check to remember how this works
<cwayne> doanac, https://code.launchpad.net/~savilerow-team/savilerow/test-cleanup-and-py3/+merge/214630
<doanac> cwayne: i think its okay, but how about I run a quick sanity test to ensure?
<doanac> can you give me an hour? I have another test running on my phone I don't want to kill?
<cwayne> doanac, absolutely, works for me
<cwayne> or I can do it if youd like
<cwayne> i've run this with phablet-test-run, but im not sure that's the same thing that jenkins does?
<SonikkuAmerica> cwayne: Are you still using phablet-flash?
<cwayne> SonikkuAmerica, no
<cwayne> t1mp, ping
<mhall119> bzoltan1: has the click chroot plugin been fixed to use the CMake config flags passed to the project?
<doanac> cwayne: i think the MP is good. all the test failed, but then i realized my image isn't a customized image. i'll re-flash, but i think its going to be fine
<cwayne> doanac, lol you have no idea how many times ive done that
<cwayne> WTF EVERYTHINGS FAILING oh wait wrong image
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  yes, it is fixed and it is about to land with several other goodies in the archive
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> bzoltan1: is there any way to keep the click and apparmor .json files somewhere other than the project's root directory?
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  not at the moment, what do you suggest?
<mhall119> bzoltan1: I'm not sure what would be best, but for ported apps they will want to support a variety of packages and will usually have a separate directory for the package config files
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  that makes sense .. if you come up with a directory structure proposal, i will make it supported right away!
<mhall119> bzoltan1: I currely have ./click/ but that might possibly confict, would it be possible to make this configurable per-project?
<dobey> mandel: what's the deal with https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/all-downloads-client/+merge/207490 ? It's been approved for over a month and still hasn't landed
<mandel> sergiusens, we need to kill that build, I'm working on a fix
<dobey> mhall119: ./click/ makes sense just as much as ./debian/ does
<mandel> dobey, CI train
<dobey> mandel: nothing has landing in u-d-m in over a month?!
<mandel> dobey, working on it
<t1mp> cwayne: pong
<awe_> mandel, have you tried all the latest bits from the silo?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch on Xperia z tablet (LTE) | http://askubuntu.com/q/445113
<doanac> cwayne: your MP is working from me in my testing.
<cwayne> doanac, awesome, thanks
<sergiusens> mandel: I can't stop those builds in the ppa
<mandel> sergiusens, do they have some type of timeout?
<mandel> awe_, well, the tests are stuck :-/
<mandel> awe_, so I can test everything but installing udm manually
<awe_> yea, I saw that the tests were stuck.  What I really care about is whether or not on a fresh install with the new lxc-android-config, ofono and NM, you get internet connectivity
<awe_> it appears something's broke in the new image that's affecting NM
<cyphermox> awe_: I tested this here yesterday and did have full connectivity once I manually started ofono
<awe_> sure, but image 281 wasn't available yesterday!  ;)-
<awe_> me just noticed 282 landed, so I'll try re-flashing
<Chipaca> how can i force the screen off from the commandline (adb)?
<Chipaca> (testing stuff and don't want to wait around for the screen to go off post reboot)
<ogra_> powerd-cli should have an option
 * Chipaca pokes around
<Chipaca> ogra_: ta :)
<dpm> ogra_, cwayne, yeah, using bug 1297889 to track the missing i18n support in scopes
<ubot5> bug 1297889 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Scopes are not translatable" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297889
<Chipaca> ogra_: powerd can turn on the screen, but not off
<Chipaca> (wat)
<Chipaca> powerd-cli at least
<ogra_> Chipaca, ask the AP guys, i know they have something to switch it on
 * Chipaca pokes dbus
<Chipaca> ogra_: "the AP guys"?
<ogra_> autopilot :)
<Chipaca> ogra_: who are they?
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> ogra_: and who are they?
<ogra_> QA team :)
 * Chipaca is but an egg
<ogra_> doanac, do you remember what were the runes to swithc the phone display on ?
 * ogra_ guesses there is a dbus way
<doanac> ogra_: let me check
<ogra_> hmm
<doanac> ogra_: I think this does it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/scripts/run-autopilot-tests.sh#L112
<ogra_> grepping in the testing branch i only see adb shell powerd-cli display on &
<ogra_> which definitely is a no-op nowadays
<doanac> ogra_: oops. do i need to make it do something else?
<ogra_> dunno
<ogra_> my display here doesnt turn on with that command
<doanac> ogra_: i kind of remember that this only worked if you grabbed it before it went off
<doanac> once it was off, i don't think i could ever get it to power on
<ogra_> yeah
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> so not what i want
<Chipaca> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=com.canonical.Unity.Screen /com/canonical/Unity/Screen com.canonical.Unity.Screen.setScreenPowerMode string:off
<Chipaca> respectively, :on
<Chipaca> doanac: ^
<Chipaca> ogra_: ^
<Chipaca> that DWIM :)
<ogra_> awesome !
 * ogra_ saves that 
<Chipaca> ogra_: i have no idea how portable outside of this particular phone that call is, so if you try it and it works, awesome (let me know) :)
<ogra_> yeah, definitely doesnt do anything on my flo tablet
<Chipaca> ogra_: as root?
<ogra_> yeah
<Chipaca> bummr
<ogra_> i get a proper dbus response ... but the display stays off
<Chipaca> ogra_: works on both the makos i have here
<Chipaca> on r250 i think?
<ogra_> i'm on 278 or so on the flo
<Chipaca> yep, 250
<Chipaca> man, adb is weird
<Chipaca> shell '( pkill -f ubuntu-push-client || true ); echo $?'
<Chipaca> prints *nothing*
<Chipaca> remove the -f and it works again
<Chipaca> (that weird '(cmd); echo $?' is a lame way of getting the return value out of it)
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch and Paranoid Android dual boot | http://askubuntu.com/q/445163
<vthompson> Hi all, anyone here from the music scopes team who might have been helping Andrew Hayzen with music-app URI handlers?
<Haky86> hello guys, i would like to know if ubuntu touch can be ported on samsung galaxy s2 i9105p, thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-09
<Shadow> hello
<Guest60567> i need help please
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> how can i change root pass on my nexus7 ubuntu touch?
<orangey> hello all
<orangey> can touch do docking yet?
<lotuspsychje> orangey: not sure i just installed it on my nexus7
<orangey> lotuspsychje: it seems to have fizzled after early 2013
<lotuspsychje> orangey: whats fizzled mean?
<orangey> lotuspsychje: didn't take off?
<lotuspsychje> orangey: oh, well it seems to run pretty decent
<lotuspsychje> orangey: but some stuff need little more developement
<orangey> lotuspsychje: the docking?
<lotuspsychje> orangey: no i mean touch on nexus
<orangey> lotuspsychje: yes. I am referring to the docking feature
<orangey> it was only really covered in early 2013
<lotuspsychje> orangey: well im sure it all gonna get better right
<orangey> lotuspsychje: At the moment, I'm interested in whether the feature is implemented and works.
<lotuspsychje> orangey: when ubuntu will ship on that meizu and BQ phone, im sure more improvements will come
<orangey> lotuspsychje: thank you for your input. However, like I said, I'm interested in a concrete answer at the moment, not platitudes. It sounds like you're not familiar with the feature, though.
<Beldar> A multi OS cell phone with all being dockable desktops would be nice
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: im only interested in ubuntu on tablets/phone
<lotuspsychje> android is very leak
<Beldar> I'm just thinking of the free market and what might sell, but I would be satisfied with a ubuntu cell/desktop
<lotuspsychje> got my nexus7 running touch atm
<dholbach> good morning
<msvb-lab> dholbach: Good morning yes.
<dholbach> hi msvb-lab
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Cherish An Antique Day! :-D
<vesar> hey I'm trying to install click package but facing some permission issues. Anybody able to help me out?
<vesar> Cannot install /usr/com.ubuntu.developer.vesar.browser-g-test-on-the-phone_0.1_all.click: Cannot acquire permission to write to /opt/click.ubuntu.com; either run as root with --user, or use "pkcon install-local" instead
<ogra_> vesar, so do what it tells you :)
<vesar> ogra_, well that the message when my command is: sudo pkcon install-local com.ubuntu.developer.vesar.browser-g-test-on-the-phone_0.1_all.click
<ogra_> vesar, why do you use sudo ?
<vesar> ogra_, well just trying that after trying without. without it it gave me exactly the same result
<ogra_> (read the error message again: "either run as root with --user" (i.e. if you use sudo) ... "or use "pkcon install-local" instead" (if you are the phablet user)
<vesar> ogra_, sudo click install com.ubuntu.developer.vesar.browser-g-test-on-the-phone_0.1_all.click --user
<vesar>  ?
<ogra_> sudo -u phablet -i
<ogra_> pkcon install-local ./com.ubuntu.developer.vesar.browser-g-test-on-the-phone_0.1_all.click
<vesar> ogra_, ok thanks one step further. But still failing:
<vesar> Installing files              [=========================]
<vesar> Fatal error: could not resolve: ./com.ubuntu.developer.vesar.browser-g-test-on-the-phone_0.1_all.click
<vesar> ogra_, any suggestions?
<ogra_> vesar, well, you need to point to the .click file with the path
<ogra_> i was just assuming it is in ./
<ogra_> sergiusens, argh
 * ogra_ curses system-image-cli ... 
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's adb returning the new line
<ogra_> it always appends ^M
<ogra_> no, its system-image-cli ... no other command under adb does that
<sergiusens> heh; darn then :-)
<ogra_> fixing ... thats trivial ... but really annoying
<Saviq> is phablet-screenshot from the SDK release ppa supposed to work?
<ogra_> sergiusens, fix uploaded
<ogra_> well ... committed
<Saviq> sergiusens, can you comment on ↑?
<sergiusens> Saviq: there's a phablet-tools in the sdk ppa?
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah...
 * ogra_ has no clue how much the SDK ppa is in sync 
<ogra_> thats awful !
<ogra_> does it differ from whats in the archive ?
<Saviq> 1.0+14.04.20140122-0ubuntu1
<sergiusens> ogra_: precise and saucy
<Saviq> vs. 1.0+14.04.20140401-0ubuntu1
<sergiusens> then no, it wouldn't work
<ogra_> wow
<sergiusens> that package looks old
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats really bad
 * Saviq wonders who should update it there
<ogra_> the sdk team i suppose
<Saviq> ok /me goes there
<davmor2> Morning all
<ogra_> though i'm not sure it is a good idea to have it there at all
<ogra_> especially if they dont update it for 3 months
<ogra_> they need to commit to keep it in sync with the rest of the world or make people use the pahblet-team PPA
<Saviq> ogra_, I agree
<Saviq> ah there's a pt ppa? /me goes
<Saviq> no p-tools there :/
<ogra_> thats where phablet-tools for old releases lives
<Saviq> ah tools
<sergiusens> Saviq: ppa:phablet-team/tools
<Saviq> looks better
<Saviq> sergiusens, thanks!
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/tools
<ogra_> ah, i'm slow today :P
 * sergiusens had to type less
<ogra_> heh, true
<ogra_> sergiusens, lol ...
<sergiusens> what just happened?
<Saviq> sergiusens, pfft! old tools in there as well!
<ogra_> ..."My comment comes from the fact that a promoted image already has this issue;" ... how did i know that *someone* would bring that up if we let the issue sneal through to help people landing stuff
<sergiusens> arg, the sync job must be failing....
<ogra_> *sneak
<sergiusens> ogra_: :-)
<sergiusens> it's a valid point
<ogra_> well, might be, but if thats a reason there wont be such lax promotions in the future anymore
<ogra_> i think the Mir team is on it still btw
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, but that's already in
<ogra_> right, we wont let something like that in in the future anymore if that argument is considered valid ...
<ogra_> but that means landers will suffer
<ogra_> the issue has to be worked around or fixed before release in any case
<ogra_> thats probably an argument you can make
<sergiusens> Saviq: new tools batch should be published soon
<ogra_> but "we have released one image with the issue, that validates to release more with it" isnt acceptable for something that was special cased explicitly for exactly one image
<Saviq> sergiusens, thanks
<ogra_> and only to make landers not go stuck
<oSoMoN> didrocks, hey, my landing request at line 51 will be superseded by another upcoming one, is it safe to delete the row in the spreadsheet?
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, I don't buy that; if a piece wants to land something and we knowingly promote it with issues; then from then on it shouldn't be treated as a regression
<sergiusens> and the feel is much more if you use it as your personal phone ;-)
<sergiusens> ONLY personal phone
<ogra_> we shouldnt have released with it in the first place indeed ... but that was a special case where it blocked the world
<didrocks> ogra_: was is assigned?
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ^
<didrocks> oSoMoN: if it was assigned, you need to free up the silo with "only free silo"
<didrocks> (then, you can delete the line)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, there’s no silo assigned to it any longer
<didrocks> oSoMoN: so yeah, feel free to delete!
<oSoMoN> cool, thanks
<t1mp> oSoMoN: hello
<t1mp> oSoMoN: do you know how I can run the gallery-app autopilot tests on desktop?
<t1mp> oSoMoN: I compiled the app and an run it, but when I run the AP tests, it doesn't know where to find the application and terminates all apps with RuntimeError: Unable to find package 'com.ubuntu.gallery' in the click manifest.
<oSoMoN> t1mp, no idea, I haven’t run them in a good while, artmello or nerochiaro would know
<t1mp> oSoMoN: ok, thanks
<ogra_> sergiusens, FYI http://paste.ubuntu.com/7225667/ ... and the output is at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ (in case you want to compare with yours :) )
<sergiusens> ogra_: if you already ran it, I'm fine; as it worked good except for the file naming
<ogra_> yeah, i use it every day :) just the first time with your requested changes
<ogra_> sergiusens, btw, i was wondering if there isnt a better way for phablet-network to determine the wlan name ... having to sudo is really bad
<ogra_> (it forces me to run the bootchart script under sudo ... even though i hand over a file with network credentials)
<popey> ogra_: iwconfig | grep ESSID | awk -F ":"  '{ print $2 }'
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> popey, yeah
<ogra_> well, i think if i pass a credentials file it shouldnt even attempt to find an active network
<ogra_> network_file=$(sudo grep "$network_active_uuid" $NETWORK_MANAGER/* | grep uuid | cut -d: -f1)
<ogra_> thast the current code
<ogra_> oh, that codepath isnt even used
<ogra_> that one is
<ogra_> sudo grep -v mac-address "$network_file" > $TMP_FILE
<ogra_> hm, thats easy to fix i think
<sergiusens> ogra_: nmcli can do it; but not grab the file
<sergiusens> ogra_: which is why we sudo; to grab the file
<sergiusens> which has the credentials
<ogra_> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7225709/
<ogra_> hmm, wahts wrong with my indendation
<ogra_> we should only require sudo if the file isnt readable ...
<ogra_> if i hand over the file i'm most likely able to read it ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_: tabs
<annerajb> morning
<ogra_> yep, fixed
<sergiusens> ogra_: right; I had to fix that fwiw
<sergiusens> ogra_: propose it and it will land :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, will do ... that will make automated testing as non root possible ... at least for the bootcharts :)
<annerajb> ogra_, I made some improvements to rootstock-ng-install how do i submit them to you?
<annerajb> pastebin a diff?
<ogra_> annerajb, push them to launchpad (you need a launchpad account for that) and then click "proposed for merge" in the UI after you pushed the branch
<annerajb> ogra_, ok thanks.
<ogra_> bzr commit -m'your change message'
<ogra_> bzr push lp:~/project-rootstock-ng/my-changes
<annerajb> thx
<ogra_> thnen go to launchpad.net/~youraccount, click on code, select your branch and propose it :)
<annerajb> ogra_, does this kernel cmdline look ok?
<annerajb> console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8 androidboot.hardware=g2 user_debug=31 msm_rtb.filter=0x0 debug break=mountroot androidboot.emmc=true androidboot.serialno=xxxxx lge.signed_image=true androidboot.baseband=msm vmalloc=600m uart_console lge.rev=rev_10 lcd_maker_id=1 cont_splash_enabled=true gpt androidboot.mode lge.bootreason=0x0 lge.kcal lge.hreset=off androidboot.laf androidboot.dlcomplete=0 lge.bnr androidboot.lge.lcdbreak_mode maxcpus=4 usb.diag_enable
<annerajb> =false model.name=LG-LS980
<ogra_> annerajb, yep
<annerajb> ogra_, the console does not have to be at the end with the other tty1 set?
<ogra_> if it boots :)
<ogra_> if it doesnt shuffling a second console= at the end can help
<annerajb> if hangs on the lg logo i put a break=bottom and now I am trying a break=init. The Break botttom I could join with ADB and look around the FS and the dmesg and everything looked good.
<ogra_> right, break=init wont work ... adbd cant start at that point
<annerajb> you guys should remove that from there -_-
<ogra_> try editing /etc/init/adbd-emergency-shell.conf
<ogra_> make: start on stopped lxc-android-config RESULT=failed
<ogra_> to be: start on startup
<ogra_> that should force an adb shell in any case if you make it past /sbin/init
<annerajb> ok ogra_ sent you the merge request for the rootstock-ng
<ogra_> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/no-sudo-in-phablet-network/+merge/214921
<annerajb> ogra_, how can I change that /etc/init file if I can't adb to the booted os
<ogra_> from recovery
<ogra_> mount /data/system.img /mnt
<ogra_> then mkdir /mnt/android/system/bin
<ogra_> cp /system/sbin/sh /mnt/android/system/bin/
<ogra_> chroot /mnt
<ogra_> or better
<ogra_> chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<ogra_> make your edits ...
<ogra_> rm -rf /mnt/android/system
<ogra_> umount /mnt
<annerajb> this sucks my phone has no flashboot (or it dosnt work) so flashing this boot.img requires me to restore my backup and use the flashify app
<ogra_> annerajb, argh, i just noticed your change requires expect to be installed
<annerajb> yup
<ogra_> can you please add a chekc for that ... thats not normally installed
<annerajb> sure
<annerajb> ogra_, i push a new branch but I am not sure if you have to update the review or if it does so automatically
<ogra_> it all goes automatically
<annerajb> ok
<ogra_> you just have to bzr commit and bzr push
<ogra_> (to the same branch)
<annerajb> Oo that's cool
<ogra_> sorry btw, i made a bit of a mess with the "needs fixing"
<ogra_> you likely got a bunch of pointless mails
<annerajb> ogra_, it's ok
<ogra_> sergiusens, so tony mailed me tht he wants the bluetooth and hfp plugins dropped from the ofono upstart job ... do you think i should push that into the PPA (read: will it still take longer that it is worth it) or should i just do an upload right after you released the silo
<sergiusens> ogra_: well mandel still needs to push fixes; so I I guess we can do that now
<mandel> sergiusens, what?
<mandel> sergiusens, what fixes?
<ogra_> sergiusens, see the other chan.
<ogra_> :)
<mandel> sergiusens, I pushed the fix for arm64 build but that is all AFAIK
<sergiusens> mandel: oh, I read that it worked for amr64 but missing other arches
<mandel> sergiusens, no no, other way around :)
<sergiusens> ok
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm fine either way; and I am in no rush
<ogra_> i just dont want to hold up the landing or trigger re-testing
<sergiusens> ogra_: right; true that
<sergiusens> ogra_: then let's do it separately
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> (unless it would taint the testing indeed)
<sergiusens> ogra_: fwiw, I still need to test with the new udm; but since nuntium isn't in or seeded we can deal with that separately
<sergiusens> ogra_: tbh I just want my stuff merged; having a lot of issues keeping track of my MRs :-)
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> ask me with all my debs :P
<ogra_> (and people randomly uploading them while they are in silos)
<sergiusens> mandel: ogra_fwiw; the build is still red for u-d-m https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-019-1-build/12/console
<sergiusens> do I need to rebuild?
<sergiusens> and if unity-scope-click needs a rebuild, do we need to push it there as well?
<mandel> sergiusens, I though it was ok, is arm64 the only missing one, correct? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-019/+packages
<mandel> sergiusens, that would be ideal, but if we do that I'll add a branch on top of the one I gave you so that we also land a fix they needed
<sergiusens> mandel: yeah, arm64 is the only missing one
<mandel> sergiusens, so, we can add unity-click-scope to be rebuilded with udm  and use lp:~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/all-downloads-client from udm instead
<mandel> sergiusens, that way we have mms and we do not break click-scope
<mandel> sergiusens, I'll create a rebuild branch with no changes to the click scope, sounds good?
<sergiusens> mandel: yeah
<mandel> sergiusens, here it is lp:~mandel/unity-scope-click/rebuild-with-udm
<sergiusens> mandel: I'm lazy, give me the MR!
<mandel> sergiusens, mr for unity-click-scope => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/unity-scope-click/rebuild-with-udm/+merge/214935
<mandel> sergiusens, mr for udm => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/all-downloads-client/+merge/207490
<annerajb> ogra_,  there is no adbd-emergency-shell.conf in /etc/init
<ogra_> then your rootfs is to old
<annerajb> i got it 2 days ago afaik
<annerajb> if not 4 days
<annerajb> ogra_, this are not the latest???? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<annerajb> it says march 20 your change was done on april 4
<annerajb> where can i find the latest rootfs images
<ogra_> annerajb, no, you want pending
<annerajb> k
<ogra_> pending is the latest build ... current is the last blessed build
<annerajb> ima start getting ready for work. while the image downloads hopefully the adbd-emergency-shell.conf gives me a adb
<ogra_> yeah, else there are issues with /sbin/init  ... makes it harder for sure
<annerajb> ogra_, i have a question that /etc/init/adbd-emergency-shell.conf resides inside the system.img or the rootfs??
<ogra_> thats the same :)
<ogra_> the system.img you have in /data is the rootfs
<annerajb> oh so the system.img from the build for my device that's 100mb get's expanded and the rootfs copied into it?
<ogra_> inside that system.img there is another one in /var/lib/lxc/android ... thats your android system.img
<annerajb> ahh ok
 * ogra_ bets someone will show up at stgraber's house one day for picking system.img as name for nboth images :P
<annerajb> lol
<dobey> dpm_, mhr3: can you both please re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/translated/+merge/214182 ? thanks.
<mhr3> dobey, sorry, what was the conclusion from the discussion with seb yesterday?
<dobey> mhr3: that this works acceptably well
<mhr3> dobey, and were you able to try it with some dummy translations?
<dobey> mhr3: i made a fake en_GB.po to test building with, and it build the .gmo just fine, yes
<mhr3> dobey, did it display the translated strings anywhere?
<dobey> mhr3: i didn't install it and check that, but gettext is pretty well tested and we are calling the correct code for it to work, so i don't see why it wouldn't (other than there not being a translation in the user's language)
<mhr3> install dir reference being incorrect or something
<dpm_> dobey, done
<mhall119> kenvandine: do we have any documentation on how to wire up UriHandler in an app so that it will be called by the platform?
<mhall119> all I can find is http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.UriHandler/
<dobey> mhr3: you'd have to override the cmake variables, with different ones in the po/ dir and the scope/ dir when installing, to make that happen; but then that's on you, not the code :)
<dobey> dpm_: thanks
<kenvandine> mhall119, one sec
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/URLDispatcher
<kenvandine> mhall119,  ^^
<mhall119> kenvandine: why is this on the wiki and not in the UITK docs?
<kenvandine> mhall119, that isn't part of the sdk
<kenvandine> not sure where it would go
<mhall119> it's part of the SDK, definitely, maybe not part of the UI Toolkit though
<kenvandine> tedg created the wiki page recently
<mhr3> dobey, so theoretically it works, practically... we'll see? :)
<kenvandine> before that there was nothing :)
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^ maybe you should get that published somewhere else
<mhall119> tedg: can I put that content onto developer.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> ?
<tedg> mhall119, Sorry, missing part of the backlog, are you guys talking about URL dispatcher?
<mhall119> tedg: yes, and the wiki page about how to use it
<tedg> mhall119, I don't care *where* it is, it's just easier to write wiki pages :-)
<tedg> mhall119, How does one update dev.u.c ?
<mhall119> tedg: I can give you access to it, or you can ping dpm or myself
<tedg> mhall119, Oh, I thought it was built from the packages somehow.
<tedg> mhall119, Do you need me to reformat?
<mhall119> tedg: the stuff in /api/ is
<mhall119> tedg: I've got it
<tedg> Cool, the only big change I expect is to drop those temporary URLs at some point, but most devs don't care.
<dobey> mhr3: it works unless intentionally broken. we're passing the install dir into bindtextdomain()
<mhall119> tedg: kenvandine: it's now linked from http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/
<mhall119> so it's discoverable
<tedg> mhall119, Could we please have URL dispatcher above Content Hub in the listing. It is clearly more important.
 * kenvandine smacks tedg
<tedg> As a rule, if kenvandine does it, bottom of the list.
<mhall119> tedg: I ask him for far too many favors to do that :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<tedg> mhall119, I'd be more worried about him living within a day's drive ;-)
<mhr3> dobey, fine, do you want to land that branch?
<mhall119> it'd be a long day
 * mhall119 has driven that
<dobey> mhr3: yes
<mhr3> dobey, k, any others?
<stgraber> ogra_: well, they are both system partitions :)
<stgraber> ogra_: besides /userdata/system.img was meant to be a temporary solution until slangasek would implement the resizing code
<ogra_> ah, right
<dobey> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/remove-dead-code/+merge/214831 can land as well
<ogra_> slangasek, land it !
<ogra_> :P
<alecu> dobey: if I can have your re-review on this other branch, we may ask mhr3 to include it too: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/desktop-apps-toggle/+merge/214833
<mhr3> i sooo wish we didn't have to use desktop files
<dobey> alecu: +1
<alecu> dobey: thanks
<alecu> mhr3: can we include it too?
<mhr3> sure
<dobey> mhr3: can i set my branch to top approved?
<mhr3> dobey, sure, udm guys block click though, can't build it now
<alecu> yes, click-scope is being rebuilt because udm is adding methods to its api
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> well i wonder if the branch we *need* is in the u-d-m landing
<dobey> ie, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/all-downloads-client/+merge/207490
<dobey> mandel: ^^ did you get that one in the silo?
<mandel> dobey, yes, that is why the click-scope is being rebuilt :)
<dobey> good
<dobey> then we can finally fix that bug after it lands
<mandel> dobey, exactly
<annerajb> ogra_, the command you gave me for the chroot on data does not export all the bin commands and such
<annerajb> sorry ls commands
<ogra_> right, it has no path set
<annerajb> ill just edit it without chroot
<ogra_> if you manage :)
<ogra_> iirc we dont have an editor in the recovery
<annerajb> we dont
<annerajb> so ill have to pull
<ogra_> ah
<annerajb> and push the edited file
<ogra_> you edit externally, ok
<annerajb> i could use a sed inside the recovery but is faster
<gatox> hi, is there anyone here that can help me with some issues that i'm having with the sdk?
<annerajb> ogra_, why do i have to rm -rf /mnt/android/system
<ogra_> annerajb, to not leave the dir you cretaed around
<ogra_> *created
<annerajb> nvm i did not create the directory since i pulled the file out of the device
<ogra_> the initrd mounts /system there
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> you dont need any of my commands above if you pull/push
<ogra_> just the mount/umount
<annerajb> ogra_, didnt work still stuck at the lg logo
<annerajb> changed the adb thing from start on stopped to start on startup
<ogra_> i wouldnt have expected it to change anything but to offer you adb
<annerajb> right no adb
<ogra_> try "start on started mountall"
<annerajb> k
<ogra_> you didnt manage to enable last_kmsg yet ?
<annerajb> nope
<ogra_> if the adb hack doesnt work, i fear you have to
<annerajb> k bbl need to do a errand
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, are animated gifs supposed to work in oxide already ?
 * ogra_ notes that he can play youtube videos in the G+ app on the phone, but naimated gifs arent playing
<ogra_> *animated
<kenvandine> tedg, if upstart-app-launch starts an app but it doesn't get focused, should i file that bug against ual, unity8 or mir?
<doanac> ogra_: phablet-bootchart is cool. i found a small bug. you must be running ./phablet-bootchart. line 5 needs $(basename $0) so you'll create a proper TMPDIR
<tedg> kenvandine, File all the bugs against unity! ;-)
<tedg> kenvandine, You can use upstart-app-watch to see if the focused signal is sent
<tedg> kenvandine, But it's probably Unity, we're pretty simple in that regard.
<ogra_> doanac, oops ... indeed, thanks !
<cwayne> mterry, pingaling
<mterry> cwayne, pongalong
<cwayne> mterry, just curious -- has there been any design for edge hints or some sort of improved UX for the lockscreen?
<mterry> cwayne, for lockscreen or greeter?
<mterry> cwayne, i.e. for the bits where we ask for pin/password or just the greeter in general?
<cwayne> mterry, i guess more the greeter
<mterry> cwayne, there was a small UX bundle of fixes, but it hasn't landed yet.  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-ux-fixes/+merge/210042
<mterry> cwayne, didn't affect edge hints though
<kenvandine> tedg, bug 1305128 in case you have any insight
<ubot5> bug 1305128 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Apps don't always get focused when started with upstart-app-launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305128
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^
<bfiller> kenvandine: thanks
<bfiller> Elleo: ^^^
<Elleo> cool
<bfiller> Saviq, tedg : can you guys take a look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1305128, somewhat critical I'd say
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1305128 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Apps don't always get focused when started with upstart-app-launch" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> Guessing that it's a greyback thing?
<cwayne> mterry, ah, that;d be awesome. expected to land soon?
<mterry> cwayne, I hope...
<kenvandine> Saviq, i reproduced that 4 out of 5 tries using those steps in the bug, so maybe it's a race?
<kenvandine> or greyback ^^
<cwayne> mterry, cool beans. let me know if there's anything I can do to help get it landed sooner (helping testing, etc)
<artmello> hi guys, just flashed image 283 on my nexus 10 and my /home/phablet is empty. Anyone had the same problem? Or knows some workaround?
<Saviq> bfiller, we will
<Saviq> kenvandine, ↑
<kenvandine> Saviq, thx
<bfiller> Saviq: thanks
<greyback> will get to it asap
<AskUbuntu> Will Ubuntu Touch support a range of Bq Aquaris phones, especially the 5.7inch model? | http://askubuntu.com/q/445509
<ogra_> doanac, fyi https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/fix-bootchart-tmpdir-creation/+merge/214980
<doanac> ogra_: thanks! i gave it my +1
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> doanac, so i get it you are already working in integration ?
<ogra_> (because that was my next TODO ... getting in touch with you guys and get a daily test running)
<doanac> ogra_: i thought i'd start toying with it. i need to loop in plars also, but shouldn't be too hard
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> ping me if you need anything
<plars> doanac, ogra_: yeah, I saw that this morning, I think we should be able to add it as a test that gets run in parallel
<doanac> ogra_: i'd like to see if i can do it smart enough so it can show up here: http://ci.ubuntu.com/bootspeed/arch/amd64/
<ogra_> yeah that would be cool
<ogra_> doanac, hmm, is there a way to see an actual bootchart too ?
<ogra_> ah, got it
<ogra_> nevermind
<ogra_> woah ! the desktop takes 41sec ?!?
<aru_> Is there any development happening to port to Hp touchpad or Pre3?
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> aru_, check that wikipage
<aru_> ogra_, Thanx
<gtrmtx> ubuntu touch on a note 3? anyone know how to get it?
<morphis> rsalveti: while working with qtmultimedia and your port to gstreamer 1.0 do you ever saw errors like:
<morphis> Assertion 'pthread_mutex_unlock(&m->mutex) == 0' failed at pulsecore/mutex-posix.c:108, function pa_mutex_unlock(). Aborting.
<annerajb> ogra_, is this the line you told me to try out? 'start on started mountall RESULT=failed'
<annerajb> ogra_, this is how the whole file looks http://paste.ubuntu.com/7227160/
<ogra_> annerajb, no, just "start on started mountall" ... you can also try "starting" if "started" does not work
<ogra_> if neither works at all, i fear you are actually hanging at the switch to /sbin/init
<annerajb> ogra_, no luck with starting instead of started
<b8e5n> can someone help me a bit on the porting
<b8e5n> ?
<ogra_> well, then i fear you wont get around getting last_kmsg to work
<b8e5n> I'm a bit confused with the guide... I remember the fist one was clearer (well I think)
<ogra_> yeah, and the one we have is not really up to date, there was a discussion about the android bits on the mailing list recently
<annerajb> ogra_, apparently is enabled
<ogra_> annerajb, well, then it should contain *something* in recovery :)
<annerajb> ogra_, the thing is that I believe my device shutdowns to get into recovery clearing the last_kmsg
<annerajb> since the button sequence is the turnoff button and it seems to reboot
<b8e5n> Do I actually have to boostrap? because it says eventually...
<ogra_> well, for me it usually works with a hard reset (holding power, making sure i hole the vol button before it starts up again) ... but thats indeed on nexus devices
<ogra_> b8e5n, you need the aosp tree from phablet.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> then you need to merge your hardware support into that and build
<b8e5n> ogra, ok but I thought there were using CM...
<ogra_> the general process was always the same ... the unerlying tree has changed though and details how to get your HW support in will be different
<annerajb> b8e5n, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidAOSPPorting#preview
<ogra_> we switched to AOSP kitkat a while ago
<b8e5n> ok, good to know, thx
<annerajb> ogra_, is there a way to make init write to a file somewhere?
<ogra_> there is a strong desire to get the porting guide fixed, but we all dont have spare time to do it atm
<ogra_> annerajb, not easily ... if you could do that you could as well start adb :)
<annerajb> what could cause init to not work??
<ogra_> well, console= is a typical candidate ... but usually that gets you a reliable reboot loop ... so it is easy to spot
<ogra_> i assume something actually hangs when switching to init or right after that
<ogra_> and the only reliable log you can get at that point is dmesg ...
<annerajb> i really miss the serial usb cable :(
<ogra_> (which is the same as kmsg ... )
<ogra_> well, if you can get serial to work on your device that would indeed work as well
<ogra_> (i.e. i know there is a cable hack you can do for the nexus 4)
<annerajb> i did it on the samsung device i was porting and looking at the kernel code there are some source file talking about resistance bvalues for the cable
<annerajb> but it has no pinouts or which reistance is for serial
<ogra_> well, there must be a way to get kmsg logging to work with your kernel
<ogra_> even LG engineers need to debug sometimes :P
<ogra_> (or your bootloader ... if thats the issue)
<annerajb> ogra_, i can try printing it on the framebuffer
<ogra_> ah, your framebuffer console is on ?
<annerajb> not sure
<ogra_> well, do you see scrolling text on boot =
<ogra_> ?
<annerajb> no
<annerajb> and CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER is off
<ogra_> right
<annerajb> ogra_, can you get me the kernel command line for a lge kernel of one of the supported devices??
<ogra_> your graphics driver will likely also not get along with it
<ogra_> i can get you one from a nexus4
<ogra_> console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8 androidboot.hardware=mako lpj=67677 user_debug=31 uart_console=enable lcd_maker_id=primary lge.hreset=off lge.reset=mode_reset gpt=enable lge.kcal=0|0|0|x lge.rev=rev_11 mdm_force_dump_enabled androidboot.emmc=true androidboot.serialno=0079a79f1857654a androidboot.bootloader=MAKOZ10o androidboot.baseband=mdm bootreason=reboot
<ogra_> (we dont modify the android one)
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, did you get my earlier ping ? ... are there plans to support animated gif in oxide ? (they dont wrok in the G+ app on the phone atm)
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, if it works in chromium, it should work in oxide
<ogra_> hmm, not sure ...
<ogra_> on the desktop i use FF ... and on android i use the app ... no idea if that uses chromium anywhere to display the content
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> in the browser i get the embedded mediaplayer for animated gifs
<ogra_> doesnt seem to work in the webapps-container
<ogra_> ah, no, that was site specific ... was their player
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, bah, ignore me ... seems it works in the G+ app as well in the latest image :P
<ogra_> (it didnt work yesterday, i swear !!)
<b8e5n> I am trying to build a non supported device, so I cannot run the breakfast. So I should prepare the xml first?
<janimo> ogra_, do you know why we need swap on the phone?
<janimo> I mean why do we not try to avoid it altogether
<ogra_> janimo, there is still code missing in the lifecycle handling afaik
<ogra_> once thats there we will drop swap
<b8e5n> janimo, can't you just swapoff ??
<ogra_> you can even remove the swapfile... the prob is that apps will die earlier etc
<b8e5n> orga, which branch of aosp should I choose?
<janimo> ogra_, so code missing in lifecycle handling meaning memory leaks, or wasteful use of resources?
<annerajb> b8e5n, there is no breakfast anymore
<annerajb> b8e5n, the branch should be this one. repo init -u https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git -b phablet-4.4.2_r1
<b8e5n> ok...  then I should wait for the next version of the porting tutorial...
<annerajb> b8e5n, you can start now without the porting tutorial
<annerajb> b8e5n, what I linked earlier contains what's missing of the tutorial
<b8e5n> ok, it returns me this now:
<b8e5n> error: manifest required for this command -- please run init
<b8e5n> don;t get it it's an init command...
<annerajb> b8e5n, what are you typing in the console?
<b8e5n> repo init -u, etc...
<b8e5n> I am in a forlder created for the phablet
<annerajb> weird.
<b8e5n> wait, let me clear the folder
<annerajb> what are you passing after the -u?
<b8e5n> the https link, just copy pasted ^^
<b8e5n> and of course the -b and the branch name
<annerajb> weird
<annerajb> it worked fine for me
<annerajb> b8e5n, read this http://vanuitert.org/wordpress/source-code/repo-init-error/
<annerajb> apparently there is a .repo somewhere and that is messing up the repo command
<b8e5n> I ran rm -rf ./*
<annerajb> if there is a .repo on a directory up apparently it can mess it up too
<b8e5n> annerajb, yeah, it did not remove it ^^
<b8e5n> I assumed it did... aparently * does not count for hidden folders...
<slangasek> rsalveti: do you have anything preliminary for me to look at wrt qt+gles?  Is there a pending MP or staged commit on the packaging branch?
<rsalveti> morphis: hm, no, this is an issue with the pulseaudio side, weird
<rsalveti> probably not even related with the changes we did
<rsalveti> slangasek: will get a few debdiffs for you, give me a few minutes
<rsalveti> many things in parallel :-)
<slangasek> yep :)
<robotfuel> who do I ping to get this merged in to phablet-tools? https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/phablet-tools/fix_1289525
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, ^^
<morphis> rsalveti: it seems to be eglibc related
<rsalveti> that's annoying
<morphis> rsalveti: http://lists.openembedded.org/pipermail/openembedded-core/2013-August/083173.html
<rsalveti> wonder why we never had this issue before
<robotfuel> who is a good person to ask for platform-api merge proposal reviews? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/platform-api/check-sensor-tests-for-devices/+merge/214972
<rsalveti> robotfuel: ping ricmm (guess it's already eod for him today)
<rsalveti> but from a quick look, please add the copyright header at the new files
<robotfuel> rsalveti: thanks
<thomi> tedg: what's with libUAL having 'observer_add_app_started' but then 'obsever_add_app_stop'
<thomi> should be 'stopped', right?
<tedg> thomi, yeah, historical reasons. Used to be start/stop but then we added an extra start so we had to differentiate.
<thomi> fair enough
<dovah> hey wolflarson
<wolflarson> hey dovah
<wolflarson> pm?
<dovah> ok
<svarun> hi
<svarun> i think i broke my nexus 7 with instaling ubuntu tuch
<svarun> it is stuck at google logo and adb cand detect device
<svarun> is it possible that bootloader is broken?
<svarun> anybody alive here
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-10
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ogra_, hola muchacho
<dholbach> didrocks, salut mon ami
<didrocks> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> didrocks, ogra_: is there a good reason not to go ahead with https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.remove-cordova-2.8/+merge/215098?
<dholbach> it's basically dropping a non-used package from ubuntu-sdk-libs
<didrocks> dholbach: do you know if we got click apps using cordova 2.8?
<dholbach> dbarth, ^
<didrocks> and if moving to 3 breaks compatibility with 2.8?
<didrocks> (like I wrote an app for 2.8, it's broken with 3)
<didrocks> if it's the case we need a clear communication on the toolkit breakage
<didrocks> and Pat to sign off
<dholbach> didrocks, that makes sense
<dholbach> I think we had the conversation before and we don't have any click apps using it
<dholbach> but it's worth checking with monsieur dbarth :)
<didrocks> yeah
<dbarth> oh wow, monsieur
<dbarth> what's up?
<dholbach> bien sur :)
<didrocks> dbarth: heh, scroll back a little bit ^
<dbarth> ah yeah
<dbarth> sure, seen it
<dbarth> i'm just waiting for one or 2 +1's one the MP
<dbarth> so today is the day
<dholbach> dbarth, did we check that there's no click apps making use of cordova-ubuntu-2.8?
<dholbach> popey, could you point me to your "get all apps from the store" script again? :)
<dholbach> popey, that'd be super helpful for cases like this :)
<dbarth> dholbach: there is one, and he agreed to port
<dbarth> i contacted him a few weeks ago
<dholbach> dbarth, do you recall the name of the app?
<dbarth> dholbach: http://iqfitfun.com/IQFitFunHtml/index.html
<dbarth> dholbach: the developer is named Michael Biermann
<dholbach> dbarth, ok, found it
<morphis> rsalveti: which eglibc version is ubuntu using?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eglic
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc even
<UTouchUser> Hi. Is there a way to disable automatic suspend/sleep (or whatever is the correct term) when Ubuntu Touch has been inactive for a while. I have a background computing job whose performance reduces dramatically
<nhaines> Nope!
<nhaines> The main problem is that people would abuse it.  :(  Better to do cloud processing.
<dbarth> dholbach: i emailed him again to give him time to re-upload
<UTouchUser> nhaines: Are you really sure about this?
<nhaines> UTouchUser: yes.  You can do it locally, but not through anything that can be released through the click store.
<UTouchUser> nhaines: How can I do it locally? That would be OK for me
<nhaines> Just write for Ubuntu and cross-compile for ARM.
<UTouchUser> nhaines: I have a Java process that I would like to run on Ubuntu Touch while monitoring cpu, memory and power consumption (through UPower). However, if I'll plug my tablet (Nexus 7) off from the USB cable, the Java process becomes extremly slow to execute after the tablet enters into a some sort of sleep state
<UTouchUser> nhaines: Is there any way to prevent this from happening?
<UTouchUser> nhaines: On the other hand, if I'll leave the tablet connected to my workstation through USB, the Java process runs at its full speed
<nhaines> Oh, you're already running outside of AppArmor?
<nhaines> I have no idea then.  Probably not.
<nhaines> Might want to look at powerd or upstart, but I don't know what's controlling power savings anymore.
<UTouchUser> nhaines: I have no idea what is AppArmor. I have been running this Java program through command line and on the top of the Oracle-provided JVM for ARM
<ogra_> UTouchUser, you could be brutal and stop powerd, but that might a) cause misbehavior of the rest of the system and b) wont help you collecting any accurate data for the power consumption
<UTouchUser> Hmm... There seems to be no easy (if any way) then. The data that UPower gives while USB cable is connected 'seems not to take into account' the amount of power that the device takes from the USB port
<UTouchUser> Hmm... If the cable is connected and I run a heavy Java process, the "energy-rate" given by UPower may show readings of ~1.6 W (at max) while without the cable and before entering into a 'sleep/standby' mode it can show even ~4 W
<UTouchUser> In 'sleep/standby' mode the readings are ~1.3 W and the execution of the Java process has become extremly slow
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Safety Pin Day! :-D
<popey> dholbach: this is the "get all clicks" script http://paste.ubuntu.com/7229848/
<dholbach> popey, awesome, thanks
<dholbach> popey, is that to be run on the phone or where do I get the credentials file from? :)
<UTouchUser> Hmm... There's something like this "sudo powerd-cli active" in UTouch. Perhaps I should try if that makes the device to prevent entering into 'sleep' state
<popey> dholbach: i can't remember, it was JamesTait who helped me set it up, its his script
<JamesTait> What did I break now?
<popey> UTouchUser: powerd-cli display on bright
<popey> JamesTait: getting creds for the "download all the clicks script" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7229848/
<popey> for dholbach
<JamesTait> That doesn't look like my script - maybe based on one of mine though.
<JamesTait> popey, dholbach: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jamestait/+junk/click-support-tools/view/head:/get_click.py is the script I originally wrote.
<dholbach> JamesTait, hum.. I was looking for a script which downloads all click packages from the store :)
<JamesTait> dholbach, I think that will allow you to get the credentials into an .ini-style config file in ~/.config/get_click/get_click.conf which you can then plug into a JSON file, but I'm not sure what the format of the JSON file needs to be.  Let me see if I can find out.
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> thanks JamesTait - I think I can take it from here then
<JamesTait> dholbach, happy to help. :)
<omnibook10> Hi, i was wondering where the i386 img of Ubuntu Touch 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) is located?
<omnibook10> I was trying to boot from usb on a HP Omnibook 10
<popey> omnibook10: i dont believe we have an image for that device
<ogra_> yeah. you would have to port ... and you would be the first one to successfully port to an x86 device too :)
<ogra_> (if there is even an android image you can base on for this device)
<popey> well, we have an x86 image for the emulator...
<ogra_> right, rootfs is there
<omnibook10> it has a 64bit compatible processor: http://ark.intel.com/de/products/78415/Intel-Atom-Processor-Z3770D-2M-Cache-up-to-2_41-GHz
<ogra_> you still need the android layer for drivers etc
<omnibook10> how come, it runs on Intel hardware and 32bit/64bit windows
<omnibook10> i guess any ubuntu touch with ms surface support should work - is there such thing?
<ogra_> ubuntu touch uses the android drivers for all its backends
<ogra_> what you could do an an x86 device would be to do a normal 14.04 install, then install the unity8 preview session and run that ... but that wont give you much in hardware support, just the UI bits
<omnibook10> will i get multitouch support?
<omnibook10> in the UI ?
<ogra_> in a real ubuntu touch devices you get all the (android) driver supports
<ogra_> *device
<ogra_> two finger zoom etc
<ogra_> i dont think that will work with the preview session
<omnibook10> will the unity8 preview have the two finger zoom?
<omnibook10> ah ok
<ogra_> you would have to try
<omnibook10> ok I will thank you
 * ogra_ never ran the preview session thing ... 
<omnibook10> thank you!!
<omnibook10> byeee
<ogra_> sergiusens, can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/fix-bootchart-tmpdir-creation/+merge/214980 and https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/fix-bootchart-tmpdir-creation/+merge/214980 ?
<ogra_> )i think andy uses a local hack of this already though)
<sergiusens> ogra_: affirmative
<ogra_> merci
<sergiusens> ogra_: aren't those the same MR?
<ogra_> sergiusens, oops
<ogra_> copy paste :P
<ogra_> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/no-sudo-in-phablet-network/+merge/214921
<ogra_> sorry :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: we have an urgent webbrowser-app landing right now, so we would have to assign a silo with the 'ignore conflicts' option
<sil2100> oSoMoN: this will basically mean that once that webbrowser-app landing lands, you will have to rebuild your webbrowser-app in your silo...
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I will add it as a comment in your landing if anything
<mhall119> so many nice things landing in devel-proposed....it's so hard not to flash to it
<popey> hahah
<popey> wuss
<didrocks> mhall119: resistance is futile? :p
<didrocks> mhall119: more seriously, the blockers are in a good path since yesterday
<didrocks> I can see light!
<mhall119> I don't care about light, I want you to see an image promotion :)
<mhall119> actualy, no, *I* want to see an image promotion
<ogra_> does that mean you expect him to doo it blindfolded ?
<ogra_> -o
<mhall119> hey, whatever he needs to make it happen
<mhall119> I'm not judging
<ogra_> heh
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping when you're around
<kenvandine> hey mhall119
<kenvandine> mhall119, oh, i forgot about the failure you hit when generating the docs
<kenvandine> what was it again?
<mhall119> kenvandine: ResponsiveGridView didn't have an HTML page generated for it
<kenvandine> and that was an error?
<kenvandine> there shouldn't be docs for that, it's used internally
<mhall119> it's listed in the .index for content-hub docs
<mhall119> but doesn't exist in reality
<kenvandine> ah
<mhall119> so it's making my import script fial
<kenvandine> i see
<mhall119> fail even
<kenvandine> was that what your ping was about? or something else?
<mhall119> something else, actually, but this is higher priority
<mhall119> I was going to check on the wallpapers click packaging we talked about last sprint
<kenvandine> ah, i got a bit distracted since we lost the background in the shell... just shown in the greeter
<mhall119> right....is that coming back or will the dash continue to be opaque?
<kenvandine> i haven't heard
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> anyway, low priority on that, getting updated content-hub docs is more important
<kenvandine> mhall119, did anyone from design ever actually weigh in on that thread?
<mhall119> about wallpaper packageS?
 * kenvandine is still annoyed by losing wallpapers :/
<kenvandine> about them being displayed
<ogra_> ++
<mhall119> I don't recall anyone from design chiming in, no
<mhall119> mhr3_: new scopes can define their own background image now, right?
<kenvandine> there lots of +1s on that thread
<kenvandine> oh, scopes can control their background?
<kenvandine> maybe by default they can be transparent :)
<mhall119> I thought so
<ogra_> then the system setting should control the apps scope background by default
<mhall119> ogra_: that's what I was thinking
<kenvandine> or just make them transparent so the wallpaper shows through
<kenvandine> unless the scope sets it
<alex-abreu> mandel, (no pressure just news), issues w/ the MIR?
<ogra_> yeah, thats woould be better, but indeed break the concept of "scopes have their own bg"
<mandel> alex-abreu, we are in a silo to tray and merge everything and is a big one (nm, ofono, udm, mms)
<mhall119> kenvandine: I'm not sure how dash works, "transparent" might not do what you want
<mandel> alex-abreu, if there are updates I'll ping you
<kenvandine> mhall119,  yeah, not sure
<alex-abreu> mandel, sure, ...
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi! So, we published the other webbrowser-app landing and I now triggered a rebuild of it in your silo
<oSoMoN> sil2100, excellent, thanks!
<sil2100> yw!
<kenvandine> Elleo, the doc generation for d.u.c is failing for content-hub, because the generated index file includes references for ResponsiveGridView which we don't generate docs for
<kenvandine> Elleo, i can't seem to figure out how to exclude that
<kenvandine> i tried excludefiles
<kenvandine> didn't work...
<kenvandine> Elleo, any ideas?
<Elleo> kenvandine: not sure, will take a look
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> it's killing me :)
<kenvandine> if we go through and add \internal docstrings for all the functions and properties it does create an html file for it, so it wouldn't break mhall119's tool for importing them
<kenvandine> but that seems silly... since none of that is public api
<Elleo> yeah
<kenvandine> excludefiles = ../../../import/Ubuntu/Content/ResponsiveGridView.qml
<kenvandine> i would expect that to work
<kenvandine> but it doesn't...
<Elleo> kenvandine: heh, this is nice; you know how sourcedirs/headerdirs/etc. no longer work with absolute paths? well it'd appear excludefiles now *only* works with absolute paths :P
<kenvandine> hahaha!
<kenvandine> i just assumed it suffered from the same problem
<kenvandine> :-D
<Elleo> yeah, the docs for it show an example with a relative path too
<Elleo> but it only seems to actually exclude things when I give it an absolute path
<kenvandine> so you have a fix :)
<Elleo> yeah, will push a branch now
<kenvandine> great, lets have mhall119 try out your branch
<kenvandine> make sure it works with his import script
<mhall119> kenvandine: what branch?
<Elleo> mhall119: just pushing now
<mhall119> ok
<Elleo> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/content-hub/qdoc-fix-grid-view
<mhall119> kenvandine: Elleo: http://91.189.92.89/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Content/
<mhall119> btw, if there's anything that needs to be deleted, I have to do that manually still
<Elleo> mhall119: cool, looks like we should add summaries to a few of those, other than it looks good :)
<mhall119> Elleo: kenvandine: shall I push these docs to production, or wait for those summaries?
<Elleo> mhall119: I can add some summaries quickly now
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<ogra_> alex_abreu, jono, isnt bug 1283601 a matter of the app defining "SingleInstance=true" in its .desktop file ?
<ubot5> bug 1283601 in WebApps: libunity-webapps "More than one web app can be loaded at the same time" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283601
<Elleo> mhall119: pushed
<alex_abreu> ogra_, its actually an issue w/ some cruft that pollute 7 confuse bamf/unity ...
<ogra_> ah, desktop ...
<ogra_> that dieing stuff ...
<ogra_> :)
<EyeMonkey> hi there
<EyeMonkey> just arrived  here i was wondering if someone knows if it's possible to instal the latest ubunto on an Iphone 5s
<asac> should we be scared that apt-cache depends --recurse libqt5core5a | grep gallery-app  has a hit?
<EyeMonkey> ubuntu
<ogra_> asac, thats for desktop ... galleryy on the phone is click
<ogra_> EyeMonkey, nope, not possible
<asac> ogra_: well, question still stands :)
<asac> ogra_: why is libqtcore pulling in gallery-app :)
<EyeMonkey> Thanks Ogra  ^.^
<ogra_> asac, its desktop ... who cares :P
<ogra_> asac, i suspect Mirv might know, but i think he is off for the evening
<asac> ogra_: well: apt-cache depends --recurse libqt5core5a | grep -v ^\  | grep ubuntu-touch-session
<asac> ubuntu-touch-session
<asac> not much better
<asac> :)
<ogra_> asac, what are you trying to prove there ?
<asac> nothing :)... just  tryuing to figure what qt5 pulls in
<asac> :)
<asac> apt-cache depends --no-pre-depends --no-suggests --no-conflicts --no-breaks --no-replaces --no-enhances --recurse libqt5core5a
<asac> seems to be closer
<asac> but nevermind
<asac> dont want to distract anyone :)
<Saviq> daker, hey, is this branch active, or can be deleted / marked Abandoned? https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/unity8/fix.battery.slider
<daker> Saviq: well i don't know, i made a MR(if you remember) but hasn't been merged
<daker> do you want me to delete it ?
<Saviq> daker, right, the MP isn't there any more?
<Saviq> daker, if you want to get it merged, please MP again
<daker> Saviq: i see, yes this one should be remove
<daker> since we made a fix here https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-settings-components/fix.slider
<Saviq> daker, right, yes, please delete or mark Abandoned
<daker> deleted
<Saviq> daker, thanks!
<dobey> mhall119: hey, might you know why the core apps don't have the X-Ubuntu-Application-ID field in their .desktop files?
<mhall119> dobey: probably their .desktop hasn't been updated since before that was a thing
<mhr3> mhr3
<mhr3> eh
<mhr3> mhall119, there's still open design question what should really be customizable
<mhr3> maybe it'll be just background color
<mhr3> not really an image
<mhall119> Elleo: http://91.189.92.89/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Content/ better?
<mhall119> kenvandine: ^^
<mhall119> I need a +1 so I can publish them to production
<kenvandine> mhall119, not yet... did you see the comment from dpm?
<kenvandine> he pointed out there are docs for ContentImportHint
<mhall119> kenvandine: where
<mhall119> ?
<kenvandine> which has actually been removed... but maybe the file never got dropped
<kenvandine> ubuntu-app-devel
<kenvandine> it's now ContentTransferHint
<mhall119> kenvandine: ah, yeah, the importer doesn't remove things, so if that class is gone I need to manually delete it
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> ah... that explains it :)
<mhall119> so, yes to push to production?
<Elleo> looks okay to me
<kenvandine> oh oh oh... google calendar and contact sync just appeared!
<kenvandine> SO exciting!
<tedg> jdstrand, So if we're talking independent of the 14.04 release schedule, shouldn't we just implement group delete with Upstart cgroups?
<tedg> I'm confused why we'd want to have appmgr handle this.
<jdstrand> I just saw the upstart work items for cgroups be postponed. I figured this was cause of systemd
<jdstrand> but the actual kill mechanism doesn't matter
<tedg> Not sure, let's invoke slangasek
<tedg> :-)
<tedg> Sure, but it matters whether we put it in app manager of have the init daemon do it.
<jdstrand> we need to notice that something that something happened, then kill stuff appropriately
<tedg> or
<jdstrand> true
<tedg> I think that's something the "init system" what ever that is, should handle.
<tedg> Keep app manager higher level
<jdstrand> tedg: I guess you are saying if the the leader dies, upstart should kill it all?
<tedg> Yes
<tedg> Scorched earth process management.
<jdstrand> sure, assuming that is enough
<jdstrand> like for chromium, the zygote dying is unrecoverable
<jdstrand> so it would probably crash
<jdstrand> which would make the leader go away
<jdstrand> and restart
<jdstrand> but, eh
<jdstrand> maybe that is ok?
<tedg> I'm okay with it :-)
<jdstrand> what I'm thinking about is a non-leader dying
<jdstrand> when they are all in STOP
<tedg> That should be normal operation though, right? The process parent has to handle children.
<jdstrand> I think chrisccoulson said chromium won't handle the zygote dying
<jdstrand> it handle the others
<slangasek> tedg: cgroups postponed for 14.04 because it's very difficult to get right and we're out of time for 14.04.  If upstart cgroup support is going to be a dependency for phone work, we should make sure we know what you need, and whether we should address this in upstart or plan to deal with it on top of systemd instead
<jdstrand> hey if it fixes the bug, I guess its ok, but I like the fuller scorched earth any STOPped process that isn't around gets everything killed
<jdstrand> also, I'm pretty sure we could have an appmgr patch in a few days. we won't have an upstart patch that quickly
<tedg> slangasek, For this one case, and since we have cgroups manager, would it make sense to just build the group in pre-start ?
<mhall119> kenvandine: Elleo: dpm: new content-hub docs are in production
<kenvandine> mhall119, thx
<slangasek> tedg: that's the workaround that we're proposing in general for 14.04 - if you need cgroups, use pre-start to create the group and post-start to move the process into the group.  jodh is to write up the howto
<jdstrand> but I don't particularly care who does the killing. appmgr has a nice ring to it about managing apps, so it seemed reasonable :)
<tedg> Yeah, for the most part app manager only cares about app ids.
<tedg> It passes everything else down to UAL. (plus or minus)
<jdstrand> suspend and resume acred about process groups
<jdstrand> cared
<tedg> Yeah, they're trying to get me to take that :-)
<jdstrand> so, seemed to fit
<jdstrand> I see
<jdstrand> well, feel free to assign the bug to yourself and go nuts :)
<tedg> Heh
<ogra_> slangasek, that sounds like it will cost us app startup time again
<jdstrand> tedg: btw, will that be 'ubuntu-app-launch' going forward?
<tedg> It sounds like we can do something pre-start-ish to make it work quickly.
<slangasek> ogra_: I don't know the startup costs of the cgmanager tools; this should be measured
<tedg> jdstrand, Yeah, avoiding 14.04 for that change. Waiting for the new archive.
 * jdstrand nods
<ogra_> slangasek, definitely, especially since our startup time while it got better is still pretty suboptimal imho
<jdstrand> tedg: have you ever read 'What's in a name?' in /usr/share/doc/ufw/README.gz?
<dpm> thanks mhall119 \o/
<Elleo> mhall119: great, thanks :)
<oal> Can I flash my S3 with ubuntu-device-flash?
<tedg> jdstrand, Heh, can we call it u-app-launch? ;-)
<oal> I've flashed cm_i9300... but how do I flash the trusty-preinstalled-touch...? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=51690682&postcount=223
<oal> Extract it to the sd card and boot from it?
<kenvandine> renato, are there plans to support multiple calendar sync for a single account?
<renato> kenvandine, not yet
<renato> kenvandine, you can ask that for bfiller  :D
<bfiller> kenvandine: that's next week :)
<bfiller> kenvandine: need to fix single calendar first
<kenvandine> bfiller :)
<kenvandine> bfiller, renato: i'm just excited to have syncing at all :)
<kenvandine> great work!
<kenvandine> renato, i'm played around with editing a couple contacts and i'm seeing some errors in the sync-monitor log
<kenvandine> 	 "error" : "error code from SyncEvolution remote, status 400: PUT: bad HTTP status: <status 1.1, code 400, class 4, Bad Request>"
<kenvandine> i know that probably isn't very helpful :)
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232215/
<kenvandine> renato, ^^
<renato> kenvandine, could you report a bug for that, we saw that some time ago but we thought that we have fixed that
<kenvandine> sure
<renato> kenvandine, if possible could you run this: syncevolution --sync two-way loglevel=4 google-contacts-2 contacts_uoa_2
<kenvandine> syre
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> renato, do i need to kill anything first?
<renato> and attache the files found in .cache/syncevolution/<last-created-dir>
<renato> kenvandine, stop sync-monitor
<renato> looks like there is a memory corruption on sync evolution, I am trying to catch that
<kenvandine> renato, which last created dir?  there is one that starts with target_ and one that starts with google_
<renato> kenvandine, sorry, inside of both directories has another one with the last sync date
<kenvandine> renato, so all the files in both directories?
<renato> yes
<cyphermox> awe_: hey, does ofono bring in phonet-at?
<kenvandine> has all my contacts in those logs... how about i email those logs?
<cyphermox> awe_: nevermind, I'll just nuke --enable-pnat from bluez.
<kenvandine> renato, bug 1306238
<ubot5> bug 1306238 in sync-monitor (Ubuntu) "bad HTTP status: <status 1.1, code 400, class 4, Bad Request>" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306238
<kenvandine> renato, and i emailed all those logs
<tedg> mterry, Can you look at this please: https://code.launchpad.net/~jconti/indicator-sound/fix-vc-interface/+merge/215288
<mterry> tedg, looking
<mterry> tedg, that name should be right...
<mterry> tedg, that schema should be in accountsservice-ubuntu-schemas
<mterry> tedg, looks like there is a missing dep on that
<mterry> tedg, I have a memory of adding it though...
<mterry> tedg, so we have two options: a) fix that or b) don't -- option A means dropping a last minute feature in before feature freeze to sync sound on the desktop
<mterry> tedg, color me nervous
<tedg> mterry, So it seems we need to patch it, overall, we can decided whether to SRU it when that opens.
<tedg> mterry, I think we're already beyond freeze, no?
<mterry> tedg, I think you have 40min left?
<mterry> before Final Freeze
<tedg> So, as I said, we're already too late for freeze :-)
<mterry> tedg, we only need to patch it if we want to enable the volume syncing for desktop.  Which while nice, I don't think is a make-or-break thing.  Much more important for Touch
<tedg> Are the schemas seeded?
<tedg> Is this someone who isn't using a desktop seed perhaps.
<mterry> tedg, only seeded in touch
<tedg> mterry, So then, for desktop, do we want it? I mean, if we added it ot indicator-sound would that be desired?
<mterry> tedg, yeah theoretically
<mterry> tedg, just seems like a big change for an SRU or to squeeze in now
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, makes sense to me.
<mterry> tedg, sorry about that.  I was so touch focused, where we seed that.  I tested on desktop, but I have that package installed
<tedg> Yeah, me too.
<jfbrown> hey all
<jfbrown> anybody put version 250 on a 2013 nexus 7 lately? I'm struggling
<jfbrown> anybody have any suggestions regarding who to talk to?
<jfbrown> I've been reading everything I can find online to no avail
<Saviq> jfbrown, nexus 7 2013 is a supported device, did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ?
<Saviq> jfbrown, if so, and it failed, please describe your issues and provide as much info as possible, and either file a bug in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch or send an email to ubuntu-phone mailing list ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net
<jfbrown> okay
<jfbrown> I did follow the instructions, and I just get a hanging screen
<jfbrown> no errors
<jfbrown> but nothing happens
<jfbrown> apparently there's no verbose mode for the ubuntu-device-flash, so I have no idea where it's getting stuck
<jfbrown> I'm not sure it's a bug; it could be me, but I have no idea how to proceed
<matthew> hello!
<Guest72915> Could somebody possibly help me with installing Ubuntu Touch?
<Guest72915> ?
<Guest72915> ?
<Guest72915> ?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-11
<basketball> is ubuntu touch ready yet for everyday users on nexus 7 2013
<bitgandtter> good nigths. i have a question, Ubuntu phone will be have a initial phone setup with some email account and register the phone in the line?
<nhaines> bitgandtter: No, the phone isn't shipping with an email client and phone provisioning will presumably be done by your carrier in the normal manner.
<nhaines> (For example, for T-Mobile USA you just put your SIM card in and it autoprovisions.)
<bitgandtter> i imagine that because i wont read about this theme, but i want to be sure. I ask in the first place because i have an idea in the anti-theif scope
<bitgandtter> i leave in venezuela a country with a very higth index of thief
<bitgandtter> so if the phone could be register with the imei in some canonical cloud service under only one email owner, that will be provisioned in the first phone setup
<bitgandtter> that will prevent the activation of the phone by other user, unles the ifrst give him access or pass the ownership over to him
<bitgandtter> what do you think of this?
<bitgandtter> maybe this service will be something like android device manager and have some options like gps finder etc
<bitgandtter> by the way if the idea look nice to the developers i will fell enthusiastic to collaborate or develop this solution
<lotuspsychje> does ubuntu dekstop run smoother then ubuntu touch on a nexus7?
<SonikkuAmerica> lotuspsychje: Well, since there are are 8 different DEs Ubuntu desktop can run...
<lotuspsychje> SonikkuAmerica: well ive recently tested touch on my nexus7, but still not running smooth yet
<lotuspsychje> SonikkuAmerica: so would be nice to know if ubuntu desktop works better on it?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, like a chroot-and-VNC type of deal? I'd say if you want that use LXDE, but I'd say the responsiveness is roughly the same with LXDE-enabled chroot-and-VNC Ubuntu as Ubuntu Touch
<lotuspsychje> SonikkuAmerica: i just want to know if everything works, touch support, automatic turn etc
<SonikkuAmerica> lotuspsychje: In Touch?
<lotuspsychje> SonikkuAmerica: no on desktop
<lotuspsychje> SonikkuAmerica: i tested touch, and didnt work very well for me
<SonikkuAmerica> So let me see if I got this right: You want me to tell you about chroot-and-VNC Ubuntu desktop running on a Nexus 7 (2013)?
<lotuspsychje> SonikkuAmerica: not sure what you mean by the chroot and vnc, but its possible to run ubuntu-desktop on a nexus7 right (!nexus7 in #ubuntu)
<lotuspsychje> SonikkuAmerica: and want to know if all apps work as it should
<SonikkuAmerica> lotuspsychje: Oh! You must be talking about the now-deprecated ubuntu-nexus7-installer
<SonikkuAmerica> it's dead
<SonikkuAmerica> Jim
<lotuspsychje> ah okay
<lotuspsychje> the trigger still talks about 13.04 desktop for nexus7
<SonikkuAmerica> Well 13.04 is dead, I'd better go to -ops and have it checked out
<lotuspsychje> so i guess ill have to wait the stable ubuntu-touch in future
<oal> Anyone here running Ubuntu touch on a galaxy s3?
<Hooda> Hi guys, I want to make a bootable usb or iso from the Ubuntu touch i386 image : trusty-preinstalled-touch-i386.zip, is there a way ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Barbershop Quartet Day! :-D
<oal> Anyone around?
<oal> I've flashed Ubuntu to an S3, and when I boot, I get the SIII logo, then it all goes black. Is this a good or bad sign?
<oal> It's been all black for a minute or two
<ramahoel> how about user experience with latest ubuntu touch on Nexus 7 2012?
<popey> ramahoel: no longer supported I'm afraid.
<ramahoel> I believe it is still supported
<ramahoel> but I was wondering about functionality. What works and what doesn't
<ramahoel> and how about stability
<ogra_> we dropped support for it, but there are still images being produced
<ogra_> we do not test on it anymore etc
<ramahoel> Nexus 7 is still in active development
<ogra_> only for the 2013 model (flo)
<ramahoel> there is not so much difference I guess
<ogra_> we dropped the 2012 one (grouper)
<cwayne> there's an enormous difference
<ogra_> it is completely different hardware
<ramahoel> OK tks for the info
<ramahoel> the images are funcional however?
<cwayne> on the 2013 version, yes. not sure on the old version
<tedg> jodh, I'm told to ask you about using cgroups in my upstart jobs
<jodh> tedg: here's something I prepared earlier :) ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/TechnicalOverviewUpstart#cgroups
<jodh> tedg: alas, the cgroups upstart branch didn't make it into trusty.
<ramahoel> what is the last functional image for Nexus 7 (2012)?
<ramahoel> and where can I get it
<tedg> jodh, So who do I get the PID of the exec'd process in post-start ?
<ogra_> tedg, did you read the bug btw, chrisccoulson added some summary
<jodh> tedg: if you just run 'status' (no arg), you'll get the pid of the post-start and the main process
<tedg> ogra_, No, just getting up :-)
<ogra_> morning :)
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, perhaps jodh would be interested too ;)
<ogra_> oh right :)
<ogra_> bug 1303676
<ubot5> bug 1303676 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] when using multiple webapps they crash randomly, if there is only one app remaining, this one starts being replaced when new ones start" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303676
<ogra_> jodh, ^^
<tedg> jodh, So from that, it seems that we could just clean up the session in post-stop?
<tedg> Or are folks thinking this is something Upstart should do itself?
<jodh> tedg: still reading the bug. seems the apps are buggy though?
<tedg> jodh, Just skip to the end :-)
<tedg> We won't tell your high school English teacher ;-)
<tedg> At some level, perhaps they're buggy, but we still need to protect against it.
<chrisccoulson> there's nothing buggy about the app in this case - it already has the mechanisms to ensure it's children are all cleaned up. The issue here is that they're all stopped, so they either need waking up by the kernel (which happens when i group becomes orphaned), or someone else needs to clean up the mess ;)
<chrisccoulson> *a group
<tedg> I guess I'm more thinking about this as teaching us how to deal with apps that don't have those mechanisms in place as well.
<tel0s> hey all. probably a question a bot can answer.... I want to run Awesome-WM on my nexus7, but read that X11 is not supported. is this still the case?
<popey> yes, we don't support X on ubuntu touch
<yamUbuntu> hi everybody
<tedg> "How do we build popey-bot?" "We take beer and we make it watch Dr. Who, eventually it becomes sentient and we put it on IRC."  ;-)
<yamUbuntu> i have a problem
<popey> yamUbuntu: hello.
 * popey rolls a newspaper up and raps tedg on the nose. Bad dog!
<yamUbuntu> when i want to install ubuntu dual boot
<yamUbuntu>  an error message appears
<yamUbuntu> like this
<yamUbuntu> download falied need more storage:/cache need 5020331220 bytes for download and /data need 2.5g for system
<tel0s> popey: Can you elaborate? Is there a limited application store to provide alternatives to X11 applications? is there intention to support X in the future?
<popey> tel0s: yes and no.
<popey> Yes, we have a store which has apps which install and work. No, we don't plan to support X on the phone.
<ogra_> well, at some point in the far future we will support X apps in desktop mode
<tel0s> popey: thanks. can I see a list of supported applications somewhere without having to install the OS?
<ogra_> (some time on the way to 16.04)
<popey> tel0s: we dont have a web frontend to the store yet
<tel0s> I see. that's unfortunate. surely there is a repository of packages I can look through? It doesn't have to be a pretty web interface.
<yamUbuntu> i would like to help me anybody please sorry my english is not good
<popey> tel0s: run this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7234943/
<tel0s> popey: perfect! thanks!
<popey> np
<tsdgeos> dobey: ping
<cwayne> oSoMoN, ping
<dobey> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> dobey: i'm trying to test the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1301309
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1301309 in Unity 8 ""reviews" widget not displaying properly" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> is that already live so i can test?
<tsdgeos> or?
<dobey> tsdgeos: yes and no. the scope has support to show the reviews, but there are none on the server because we don't have submission fo reviews yet :)
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> i'll see if i can just fake one and that's it then
<dobey> tsdgeos: if you pull lp:~dobey/unity-scope-click/fake-reviews and build it locally, and run the scope from that branch, it should show a couple fake reviews
<oSoMoN> cwayne, plouf
<tsdgeos> let's try that, tx dobey
<cwayne> oSoMoN, is there a new settings api coming for webbrowser-app? specifically to set homepage, bookmarks, etc
<tel0s> Can i run standard console apps like vim?
<tel0s> and i assume the browser is firefox based/
<popey> tel0s: yes, we have a terminal
<popey> tel0s: and you can ssh into it if you like...
<oSoMoN> cwayne, no, there’s still no settings API in the SDK afaik, so nothing in the browser
<popey> tel0s: no, not firefox
<tel0s> chrome? :D
<ogra_> oxide :)
<oSoMoN> (chromium under the hood)
<ogra_> well, parts from chromium :)
<cwayne> oSoMoN, ok, so for the time being, dropping files in ~/.config/webbrowser-app is still the right thing to do?
<oSoMoN> cwayne, yes, it hasn’t changed
<cwayne> oSoMoN, ack, thanks, just wanted to make sure the switch to oxide didn't change anything :)
<tel0s> hmm. It still seems that I'll be quite restricted on the platform. I'll have to give it a try and see I suppose.
<oSoMoN> cwayne, it changed many things, but not that one :)
<cwayne> :)
<ogra_> cwayne, dude !
<ogra_> did you use the new browser yet ?
<cwayne> ogra_, i did
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, just pushed a fix for the AP-failure with the modal-snap-decision AP-tests... currently running it through jenkins to see if everything's fine there too
<ogra_> it is snappier than androids
<cwayne> it really is :D
<cwayne> im just asking in terms of customization and whatnot
<ogra_> yeah ...
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: goodie
<ogra_> :)
 * MacSlow keeps fingers crossed
<tel0s> Last question and I'll stop pestering you. Aside from ubuntu touch, I assume my only alternative is to run a chroot build of the desktop OS and access through VNC? or is there a beta/alpha port of the desktop for ARM?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> thats stuff we will start developing during the next two years
<ogra_> target for the desktop/convergence mode is 16.04
<tel0s> ogra_: beautiful. :)
<cwayne> rsalveti, is adb no longer available on emulator?
<ogra_> first we needed a rock solid phone OS before starting to add shiny features ;)
<ogra_> that bit is close to be done ...
<tsdgeos> dobey: in which apps should i see the fake reviews?
<dobey> tsdgeos: any click app should show them
<tsdgeos> ok
<tedg> jodh, So, thoughts on how to clean up the processes?
<tsdgeos> dobey: i was missing a restart of the smart-scopes-proxy ^_^
<jodh> tedg: does the appmgr get notification that the process group leader has died?
<jodh> tedg: well, been killed.
<dobey> tsdgeos: ah, so the fix works then? :)
<tsdgeos> dobey: yes :)
<tedg> jodh, Yeah, basically we pass along the stopped signal from Upstart.
<ogra_> jodh, it needs to know about that since it maintains the oom score for the apps
<ogra_> so yes
<dobey> tsdgeos: great. thanks!
<jodh> tedg: well couldn't you just react to that and kill (-main_pid, SIGHUP/SIGCONT)?
<ogra_> jodh, the appmanager doesnt kill anything
<ogra_> it only sets oom scores, the kernel does the killing then
<tedg> jodh, Yeah, so it'd be nice that when we realize we're stopping the app, we could ensure that it is really stopped. Whether by crash or something else.
<ogra_> (but it knows the parent PID of the group)
<jodh> ogra_: I gathered that, but that might be a solution to the problem you are facing :)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but i think there was a reason to leave the killing to the kernel
<jodh> ogra_: I think I'm missing something. If these apps are not buggy, why are they getting killed by the OOM?
<tedg> jodh, Because we're on a restricted memory device, the only way we know when to shutdown a background app is when we're out of memory.
<tedg> jodh, Basically apps only close by being killed by the OOM.
<ogra_> jodh, apps in background get sigstopped and a low oom value ... the more apps you start the less ram you have ... at some point the bg app is killed when you have enough apps
<ogra_> the SIGSTOP/CONT bit is done by the appmanager ... as well as the rescoring
<ogra_> but the killing is left to the kernel ...
<ogra_> note that even if the app was killed by the kernel it will still be in your tasklist as backgrounded app
<ogra_> if you tap on it the app either gets SIGCONT or it gets newly started because the kernel had killed it
<jodh> does the oom rescoring only affect the process group leader then?
<ogra_> so usually the longest backgrounded app will die if you start new ones
<ogra_> i think its only done for the leading pid, not sure though ... (i didnt work on the code, but know roughly how it works)
<jodh> if all a jobs pids had the same oom score, wouldn't that solve the problem?
<ogra_> iirc the parent PID is the only thing that upstart-app-launch hands over ...
<rsalveti> cwayne: it should be
<tedg> Yeah, I think it only knows about the parent today. We do need to fix that.
<tedg> But I don't think that the OOM would kill all of the things at the same score though.
<tedg> I think it only kills what it needs to, which may only be the parent.
<ogra_> jodh, only if the kernel knows about that (since it is the killer)
<tedg> Would be interesting to change the score so that the parent is always one less than the children. But that's probably getting a bit fancy :-)
<ogra_> jodh, but i dont know if the kernel would SIGCONT them before killing then
<pmcgowan> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1306656
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1306656 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "OSK does not get displayed after a suspend/resume" [Critical,New]
<ogra_> the prob is that they are stopped ... even if the kernel sends its KILL ... they wont recieve it ...
<jodh> so when the appmgr sends SIGSTOP, why can't it first set the oom score for all pids in that process group to 1000 so that the kernel would consider the entire group for killing? I prolly need to read the oom code to see if that would work though (haven't looked at that for years... :-)
<ogra_> oh, and the special thing about the new webapps is that the forked renderer processes all run as root in a sandbox
 * jodh curses self for starting a response with "so"
<ogra_> jodh, because it only gets told about the PPID
<tedg> I think that, no matter, we need to handle the case of the parent magically disappearing (by whatever cause).
<popey> pmcgowan: confirmed
<pmcgowan> vg
<ogra_> well, for getting the release blocker out of our way even a hack would do
<ogra_> i agree this should be solved properly, but i'm wondering if the time isnt to short for this
<tedg> jodh, can I get the list of processes in the session in post-stop ?
<chrisccoulson> jodh, did you see my comment on that bug? any thoughts?
<chrisccoulson> hi tedg :)
 * ricmm eavesdrops on this convo
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> i see everyone is talking about that already
<chrisccoulson> sorry ;)
<ogra_> tedg, i'm a bit scared that any hack you do to u-a-l might impact the app startup time again ... we're still not shiny there
<tedg> ogra_, Sure, that's why I'm trying to avoid building the cgroup, but if upstart is already building the session, and I can just use that in post-stop, it'd only delay when stopping apps.
<tedg> Slower shutdown of apps should be fine :-)
<jodh> tedg: not without groping around in /proc. using cgm would make life easier though since you can just cat the cgroup task file.
<ogra_> well, that means slower restart perhaps :) depends when the shutdown occurs :)
<ogra_> but yeah, less impact for sure
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'd like to see you say "slower shutdown is fine" to all the people who complain about firefox's "Firefox is already running" dialog ;)
<ogra_> heh
<tedg> jodh, I'm not above groping /proc
<jdstrand> tedg, jodh: not sure if you guys saw this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1303676/comments/31
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303676 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] when using multiple webapps they crash randomly, if there is only one app remaining, this one starts being replaced when new ones start" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tyhicks> ogra_: back to this real quick: "the prob is that they are stopped ... even if the kernel sends its KILL ... they wont recieve it ..."
<tyhicks> ogra_: the SIGKILL would get through
<ogra_> tyhicks, oh,, thanks !
<tyhicks> np
<tedg> jodh, How does that work? Where are the sessions?
<tyhicks> ogra_: SIGCONT and SIGKILL are the only signals that I'm aware of that get through to a SIGSTOP'ed process
<ogra_> tyhicks, right, i didnt know about KILL actually
 * jdstrand is slightly surprised TERM doesn't go through
<tyhicks> it might but I didn't try that yesterday bc KILL was sufficient
<jodh> tedg: define session?
<jdstrand> but I guess it makes sense. the process can catch TERM, but if it is STOPped it obviously can't do that
<tyhicks> jdstrand: just tested it - TERM doesn't unSTOP a process
<tedg> jodh, Honestly I'm a bit unclear on that, seems like a process group to me. But it seems from chrisccoulson's comment that setsid is the key here.
 * jdstrand nods
<jodh> tedg: ? I'm saying, why not consider using cgm(1) to cgroup-contain the apps, then you can query all the pids in that "app" by looking at the app-instance-unique cgroup task file.
<tedg> jodh, I do like that, but we're worried that creating the cgroup on application start would delay it.
<tedg> jodh, I think that makes sense longer term, to figure that out. But I was hoping for something quicker we could do in post-stop today, with what we have.
<jodh> tedg: I'd suggest trying.
<cwayne> dpm-afk, ping when you're back
<jodh> tedg: if not, you can get the session id from 'awk '{print $6}' /proc/[0-9][0-9]*/stat'
<tedg> jodh, Does that stay around even after the parent PID is gone? i.e. for post-stop ?
<tedg> mdeslaur, With the apparmor stanza in the upstart job, is the post-start job confined?
<tedg> So, let me talk this through :-)
 * ogra_ cleans his ears 
<tedg> If, in post-start, I got the process group of the parent pid
<tedg> Then I stored that in the job's environment
<tedg> Then in post-stop I sent KILL to that process group
<tedg> We should be good, no?
<ogra_> try it ?
<tedg> Heh, there is that :-)
<ogra_> the issue is easy enough to reproduce with a few new-API webapps
 * tedg seems to see the pattern in this bug, clearly the problem is the BBC!
<ogra_> tedg, i rather think its the NSA intercepting the connection to the guardian
<Laney> damn liberals
<mhall119> didrocks: I figured out what you're up to
<didrocks> giving good news? sure! :)
<didrocks> promotable image? no :p
<didrocks> waiting for #300? no!
<mhall119> didrocks: you're holding out
<didrocks> or maybe ;)
<mhall119> damn, that was my theory
<mhall119> holding out for #300 on release day
<kenvandine> ha... #300 is going to be awesome :)
<oSoMoN> robru, hey, are you around?
<robru> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> robru, hey, I have a landing request (silo 8) that was blocked by an FFe, but the FFe has just been acked, so I guess it’s good to publish now, can you confirm?
<robru> oSoMoN, confirmed
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks
<ogra_> mhall119, oooh, is there a new click for trojita ?
<mhall119> ogra_: there is
<mhall119> ~git140
<oSoMoN> robru, would you mind publishing for me?
<robru> oSoMoN, published ;-)
<oSoMoN> that was fast, thanks :)
<robru> oSoMoN, well it had to be done right now ;-)
<ogra_> mhall119, got the full url again ? (i'll bookmark it now, promised)
<mhall119> ogra_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/trojita/
<ogra_> thx
<mhall119> I could use some help automating the click package creation
<mhall119> hint, hint
<mhall119> mzanetti: ^^
<ogra_> OMG !
<ogra_> i see mail !
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> ogra_: spoiler alert: Bruce Willis was mail all along
<dpm> hey cwayne, I'm back
<cwayne> dpm, hey, where are we re: scopes translations?
<dpm> cwayne, essentially, the click scope is now translatable, and that's pretty much it. So what is left is still to make remote scopes translatable and the phone to send the locale to the server, so that our default remote scopes are translatable. Any other local scopes still need to be made translatable in the same way as the click scope
<dpm> Additionally, there needs to be an API accessible to read the translations of the app's metadata
<dpm> essentially name and description
<dpm> I've got a couple of bugs to track all this, let me dig them out
<dpm> bug 1297889
<ubot5> bug 1297889 in unity-scope-scopes (Ubuntu) "Scopes are not translatable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297889
<dpm> and bug 1302045
<ubot5> bug 1302045 in Software Center Agent "Make click translations metadata available in the API " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302045
<cwayne> so even the scope titles themselves are still not translatable?
<mhall119> now, do I wait until Monday in the hopes of an image promotion, or just onto -proposed knowing that there are only 2 blockers keeping it from promotion
<mhall119> popey: davmor2: ^^ how safe is -proposed right now?
<popey> better than ever
<popey> davmor2 is on vacation
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> we just discovered a solid blocker
<mhall119> how solid?
<ogra_> mhall119, try doing two calls in a row
<mhall119> is that common?
<mhall119> :)
<ogra_> (pulse will crash)
<mhall119> does it always crash on the second call, or only if it's made soon after the firsT?
 * mhall119 doesn't make many calls, but also doesn't want to reboot after each one
<ogra_> right, especially not with the release image :P
<dpm> cwayne, sorry for the delay. Exactly, scope titles are not translatable :(
<tedg> If anyone is bored, this works for me, but I'd love it if other people could test it as well: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/process-group-kill/+merge/215475
<tedg> I'm going to test some more before calling it done.
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, looks like tedg has a fix, care to test?
<tedg> If anyone grabbed that branch already, refresh, forgot to move a -KILL over into the branch.
<tedg> r148
<tedg> Copying is hard, this is why I could never cheat at school.
<XAUXAU> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7soFYjn_pQc
<XAUXAU> HOW DO I INSTALL UBUNTO TO MY ANDROID?
<tedg> Cool, now tested with packages on a rebooted device.
<XAUXAU> how do i install ubuntu to my tablet?
<XAUXAU> android on that is older version
<XAUXAU> OTA never come
<XAUXAU> will it work on my device?
<XAUXAU> can i double boot with android?
<ogra_> tedg, well, it does kill the oxide renderers ... but it gets pretty chaotic if you have enough apps open
<ogra_> if they get killed they take way to long to respawn
<ogra_> and the app switcher starts re-ordering them ...
<ogra_> tedg, but for a hack that looks good :)
<XAUXAU> i have so many apps a i need a search funtion
<XAUXAU> i taped 7 times but nothing comes up
<XAUXAU> Step 1.5 - Optional Android Backup
<XAUXAU> If not enabled, enable developer mode, by tapping Settings -> About phone -> Build number (x 7 times)
<ogra_> do you have a supported device ?
<XAUXAU> what do you mean?
<XAUXAU> i come to irc for support
<XAUXAU> can i flash it using windows8?
<ogra_> do you have a device upbuntu touch can run on ...
<XAUXAU> bc the thing isnt booting anymore
<ogra_> we only support three devices by default ... and there are about 50 other community ports
<XAUXAU> i dont know im going to try it
<ogra_> if yours is not one of these models you wont be able to run ubuntu on it without porting it yourself
<XAUXAU> its got mali400 grafics
<ogra_> what device is it ?
<XAUXAU> and its android
<ogra_> that doesnt help
<XAUXAU> its got 2 cams
<XAUXAU> its 7"
<ogra_> what manufacturer or model
<tedg> mdeslaur, So if an app is confined, can it get out of the process group that upstart starts it in?
<tedg> If using process groups would solve that problem too, I'd be happy.
<tedg> :-)
<XAUXAU> model?
<XAUXAU> you dont need modle to instsll ubuntu on computers
<ogra_> ubuntu for phones is different
<XAUXAU> isnt android open source?
<XAUXAU> so its even easyer
<ogra_> parts of it are
<XAUXAU> so you mean its not open?
<XAUXAU> ive been had
<ogra_> oarts of it are not
<ogra_> *parts
<ogra_> i.e drivers
<XAUXAU> if parts arent that means its not open
<ogra_> the google apps or the playstore ...
<XAUXAU> is it open YES or NO?
<XAUXAU> if its not completelly open the naser is a resounding NO
<ogra_> tedg, so i can confirm your hack "fixes" the issue but it really points out how slow the webapp container restart is ... gives a slightly weird experiance
<tedg> ogra_, hmm, haven't noticed that, I was starting other apps. What are you doing for that?
<tedg> ogra_, Oh, you mean when you go back to the app after it's been killed?  Yeah, that kinda sucks.
<ogra_> i have 9 apps running ... and i randomly pick one from the app switcher in a rotating manner
<ogra_> at some point one app that was longer backgrounded than others dies
<tedg> OOM Russian Roulette
<ogra_> if i now select that app i see the surface of the open app *underneath* that app ... until the webapp-container restarted and loads the app that i actually tapped
<ogra_> there is quite some deelay until that has settled .. and like 5 sec where you only see the app underneath
<tedg> Okay, yeah. I see that. I can't fix that. :-)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> its an app startup speed thing
<ogra_> i wonder if mir couldnt show the surface it uses in the app switcher until it has loaded properly again
<ogra_> ricmm, ^^^
<pmcgowan> we have talked about that for a while, showing a snapshot
<ogra_> right
 * tedg assigns bug to pmcgowan, he spoke first
<tedg> :-)
<pmcgowan> heh there is one open somewhere
<ogra_> even a non responsive pic of the right app is better than seeing the wrong app in front of you
<tedg> Seems like worst case at least dimming the app behind would be better.
<ogra_> and we already have the surface stored somewhere
<ogra_> cant be so hard to shuffle that on screen
<ogra_> (though effectively we should simply start faster)
<ogra_> 5 sec is way to long
<pmcgowan> yeah why it so long
<ogra_> oxide starts a tad slower (it is bigger)
<ogra_> currently the webapp container still loads webkit alongside, the fix is stuck in proposed (final freeze)
<ogra_> dropping that should speed us up a little
<ogra_> well, and teds hack to fix the bug is kind of contributing to the restart time again
<tedg> pmcgowan, I think that ricmm was working on getting some numbers on that. Not sure how far he got. More looking at the qtubuntu side of things.
<tedg> Seems we have more control to fix the QML apps than we probably do the webapps.
<tedg> I find the weather app funny, it goes red at 80°F. That's really only hot for someone that lives in London :-)
<tedg> Should take into account averages for the area.
 * ogra_ tries with the webkit dropping patch
<ogra_> nope ... doesnt improve
<ogra_> hmm, ok
<ogra_> if i restrict myself to 5 webapps nothing crashes
<ogra_> s/crashes/gets killed/
<ogra_> yup, even starting a few native apps doesnt get in the way
<XAUXAU> can i install firefox OS on my android?
<ogra_> ask in a firefox OS channel perhaps
<XAUXAU> firefox OS is going to rule
<ogra_> tedg, ugh, why is u-a-l seeded in the desktop ? for what do we use it there ?
<XAUXAU> its coded in html5
<XAUXAU> its lightning fast
<pmcgowan> hey mhall119 are you about?
<XAUXAU> its the future
<rww> XAUXAU: feel free to discuss that in a firefox OS channel :)
<tedg> ogra_, Hmm, probably the lib gets pulled in by something.
<mhall119> pmcgowan: yup
<XAUXAU> i bet it does everthing android does with 1/10 of the hardware
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I noticed a couple of busted apps
<dobey> XAUXAU: you are in the wrong place to ask about firefox os
<pmcgowan> mhall119, how do I report that
<mhall119> XAUXAU: #firefox on irc.mozilla.org is where you want to be
<mhall119> pmcgowan: depends on the app
<mhall119> all the core apps are on Launchpad and use LP bugs
<mhall119> other apps, would depend on the developer
<pmcgowan> mhall119, these are just random store apps
<mhall119> pmcgowan: once R&R is working, you would be able to report problems through the dash
<mhall119> but for now, I don't think there's a way
<mhall119> you can ping beuno, I suppose, but he doesn't scale well
<dobey> pmcgowan: "click info $packagename" and e-mail the publisher/author as listed in the json output?
<pmcgowan> dobey, will try that
<dobey> assuming you've installed them of course
<pmcgowan> does the preview have that info?
<dobey> no
<pmcgowan> prolly not
<ogra_> tedg, commented on the bug ... lets see if we can get that through the final freeze somehow (might need SRUs)
<tedg> ogra_, K, worst case we could put an override in ubuntu-touch-session since it's just the .conf files.
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<ogra_> !
<tedg> I hate that solution, but if we need something.
<ogra_> ugly ...
<ogra_> but will work around the freeze
<ogra_> though i want the other fix too ... (webapps-container)
<ogra_> which means we might need a SRU anyway
<tedg> Now you're just being greedy ;-)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> well, i want the final release kind of usable ...
<ogra_> preferably
<ogra_> ... just a thought though :)
<popey> hello frecel_ - long time no see
<jdstrand> I just upgraded from 250 to 287-- is there a problem with sound? if someone calls me, there is no ring
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, pulse is crashing, fix jst went into a silo I think
<jdstrand> going into settings and trying to set a ringtone-- all of them are quiet
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, ^^
<jdstrand> ah
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: jdstrand: fix in progress as we speak :-)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: is there a bug number?
<rsalveti> not yet, let me create one
<rsalveti> but have the fix
<rsalveti> :-)
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, we are interested in the symptoms and then the tests to prevent them
<jdstrand> rsalveti: well, really, I just want to install the package on my phone :)
<rsalveti> sure
<jdstrand> rsalveti: if it is in a silo, I'll happily just snag it from there
<jdstrand> ok
<rsalveti> bug 1306797
<ubot5> bug 1306797 in android (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes after ending a voice call" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306797
<jdstrand> I am with pmcgowan btw, but first things first-- I want to hear incoming calls (I am expecting one)
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, oh man
<jdstrand> I guess I could reboot
<jdstrand> yeah, I normally only run promoted
<jdstrand> but I filed other bugs and people said they couldn't reproduce-- we have 100% pass rate on mako, I figured, if there was a time to do a one off upgrade to proposed, now is it
<jdstrand> hehe
<jdstrand> (I was able to verify those other bugs were fixed btw)
<rsalveti> the problem of having a phone and not really using it as a phone hehe
<pmcgowan> nice
<rsalveti> I hate calling people lol
<ogra_> ++
<rsalveti> and receiving as well
<ogra_> i love reading news in my palm though
<rsalveti> hate synchronous stuff
<jdstrand> heh, me too
<ogra_> or email
<pmcgowan> synchronous stuff, what a geek
<pmcgowan> lol
<jdstrand> rsalveti: would you mind pinging me when it is in a silo?
<rsalveti> jdstrand: sure, but I think I'll push the fix to the archive
<rsalveti> so we can spin a new image
<rsalveti> this is critical stuff
<jdstrand> that wfm too
<jdstrand> I'll watch the package in lp
<XAUXAU> is firefox os using the liux kernel?
<XAUXAU> linux
<pmcgowan> it does, and much of android
<XAUXAU> i friend os mine loves reading palms shes a gipsy
<dobey> good for you
<dobey> pmcgowan: don't feed the trolls
<XAUXAU> it would be fun to have mozzila stealing the show from google
<ogra_> and don't troll the feeds either :)
<mhall119> XAUXAU: I'm sure they'd love to talk to you about it in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<mhall119> I see you're not there yet
<dobey> mhall119: it would be so hard to troll ubuntu from there though
<kenvandine> dobey, indeed :)
<pmcgowan> dobey, was duped by a legit question, or so I thought
<kenvandine> XAUXAU, how fast is it?  in mph please :)
<XAUXAU> mozzila has been on the web for like ever they deserve it 1000x times more that google peeps
<dobey> kenvandine: weren't you in the navy? that should be knots
<kenvandine> nope... fly boy here
<kenvandine> still don't know knots :)
<dobey> heh
<XAUXAU> Britannia rules the waves
<XAUXAU> too bad they still using roman units
<XAUXAU> noblesse oblige
<dobey> *yawn*
<XAUXAU> was that a flie that got into dobey mouh?
 * mhall119 remembers the time before mozilla
 * dobey remembers the time before the deluge of idiocracy upon the Internet
<mhall119> I doubt that
<mhall119> :)
<dobey> i have been around a *long* time :)
<mhall119> so have idiots
<XAUXAU> you used the ships wheel browser?
<dobey> mhall119: yes, but they were so few. which is why i said "idiocracy" :)
 * kenvandine remembers mosaic fondly
 * mhall119 doubts that too
<dobey> stop doubting, this isn't confessional
<mhall119> my only encounter with mosiac was at a college library, it was the front-end to their catalog
<XAUXAU> mhall119: is the oldest here
 * dobey doubts that
<XAUXAU> hes nearly 120 yo
<kenvandine> i remember being all excited because i could see images on the web... mosaic was an upgrade :)
<mhall119> it was almost as user friendly as the card catalog, and nearly as fast
<dobey> mhall119: i believe the technical term is "portal"
<mhall119> oh man, that term brings back bad memories of my Java days
<XAUXAU> i only got excited about computers once they made 3D grafics
<mhall119> graphics? lol, kids these days
<kenvandine> kids...
<kenvandine> haha
<dobey> get off my lawn
<mhall119> +1
<kenvandine> turn down the music :)
<kenvandine> although... that's usually my kids telling me to turn down the music :)
<mhall119> that's not music, in my day we had *real* music
<kenvandine> they just don't appreciate AC/DC the way it should be
<XAUXAU> you mean reall like in tapes?
<mhall119> you can only appreciate AC/DC in it's original Latin
<dobey> trolles ite domum
<XAUXAU> this this chat got redirected to OT?
<mhall119> yes, let's all take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mhall119> beuno: why can't I see Jupiter Broadcasting's app in my dash? is it region-locked?
<dobey> mhall119: i saw it the other day
<mhall119> or is it because I'm not running -proposed?
<dobey> are you running saucy?
<mhall119> dobey: devel channel, which is trusty
<dobey> i'd think you should see it then
<dobey> i wouldn't think the -proposed frameworks list would be different
<dobey> and i see it here on my n7
<dobey> mhall119: have you already installed it?
<mhall119> maybe -proposed has a newer click and/or scope that uses all the installed frameworks?
<mhall119> dobey: nope
<dobey> it's the ~7th app under available for me
<jdstrand> rsalveti: the fix is actually in pulseaudio, correct?
<dobey> what build # are you on?
<beuno> mhall119, let me inspect it
<mhall119> dobey: r250.....still
<popey> it uses ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1
<dobey> oh
<beuno> that would do it
<beuno> you're not seeing it FOR YOUR OWN PROTECTION
<rsalveti> jdstrand: android
<mhall119> /usr/share/click/frameworks/ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1.framework exists on my phone
<dobey> then yeah
<jdstrand> ah
<rsalveti> jdstrand: you'll need to flash the next image
<dobey> mhall119: but not in the app
<mhall119> but something must not be using it like it should
<mhall119> dobey: what's not in the app?
<dobey> mhall119: the app isn't using that framework, it's using the new explicit ones i guess
<dobey> mhall119: so you do need -proposed
<mhall119> it's using ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1
<dobey> ohrly?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: yeah, ok
<popey> ytes
<mhall119> yarly
<popey> thats what it says in the store
<dobey> so it does
<dobey> oh, i guess click scope in 250 is only sending the 13.10 framework
<mhall119> probably
<dobey> well, i confirmed how to make rhythmbox crash with mtp
<dobey> :-/
<mhall119> crashing rhythmbox isn't much of a feat
<dobey> yes, well, i was trying to not crash it
<dobey> but it really does not like having multiple mtp devices connected at the same time
<dobey> not to mention the device thing on the launcher is confusingly showing 4 icons, when i only have 2 devices
<ogra_> just use the music-app
<ogra_> its the future :)
<dobey> that is not possible
<ogra_> tedg, why did you set the reviewer to indicator developers in the u-a-l MP
 * ogra_ would approve and drive it through the landing if he could
<tedg> ogra_, That's the default for the branch
<ogra_> oh
<tedg> You can land it, that'd be great.
<tedg> I can make you and indicator-applet-developer if you want :-)
<ogra_> well, i cant top-approve it
<ogra_> ugh
<tedg> That doesn't mater anymore
<ogra_> no, not more LP spam please
<tedg> Nothing uses that value
<tedg> Heh, at some point, if you already have all the spam, you can't get more by being added to groups.
 * ogra_ gets 100s of LP mails from "hey, can you comment on that bug please ... oh wait, you need to be in the team foo ... i'll quickly add you"
<tedg> Perhaps you should seek that nirvana.
<ogra_> and then you get bombed with MP mails all of a sudden :)
<ogra_> tedg, add me to the team i just heard u-a-l is in the general feeze exception
<ogra_> (i could have checked ... didnt think of it)
<tedg> Ah, cool.
<tedg> ogra_, You are now empowered
<ogra_> great
<mhall119> ogra_: LP needs a "Guest Member" status that expires after a couple hours
<ogra_> mhall119, ++
<ogra_> sooo ++
<mhall119> let me quickly add you to ~launchpad-dev so you can comment on that idea
<ogra_> !
<ogra_> lol
 * mhall119 still thinks didrocks is scheming ot make the next promoted image #300 on release day...
<tedg> Considering the number doesn't really matter, it should probably be #1404
<tedg> In October we can release #14,100 then
<a_muva__> what is a current version now?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: do we expect a new image tonight/this weekend?
<jdstrand> rsalveti: nm, I see 290 is building
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-12
<rsalveti> jdstrand: yup
<rsalveti> in a few
<Aki-Thinkpad> how do tooltips work on ubuntu touch?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I can add one for my button, but I do not know how it will show up when I push my finger on it
<Aki-Thinkpad> does anyone know?
<dobey> i think it won't
<Aki-Thinkpad> dobey, hmmmm; does the current onscreen keyboard show what you just typed? I'd like to do something like that then
<Aki-Thinkpad> where you press a button down, and a bubble pops up above it.
<dobey> i don't know, but the OSK is i'm sure not using tooltips for whatever it's doing
<Aki-Thinkpad> dobey, Ahh, i think i'll just add a blank area for tool tips then
<Aki-Thinkpad> and do it manually
<dobey> what are you trying to do?
<dobey> tooltips are not a generally good thing to use
<Aki-Thinkpad> dobey, Because my calculator is pretty... extensive (its basically a front end for Gnu APL), I'd like to give a brief description of all the primitives
<Aki-Thinkpad> dobey, What I think I will do, is add a bar at the bottom, just like on the ubuntu file manager, and whenever a button is clicked, a description will be listed below
<dobey> i'm not sure tooltips that display after the user has already done something, are all that useful
<vthompson> Aki-Thinkpad, what file manager uses is called a Popover
<vthompson> you'll find it in the SDK
<Aki-Thinkpad> vthompson, Ah thanks; I was looking at statusbar, slightly confused
<vthompson> Aki-Thinkpad, you might want a Popover to become visible "onClick" but when released it should disappear
<vthompson> I assume the OSK has a custom Popover type component
<Aki-Thinkpad> vthompson, I'll put that in later perhaps. For now, what am I looking for if I just want a persistent bottom toolbar?
<karislight> hello guys
<karislight> does somebody know how can I test a app that I have done in qml using phable emulator ?
<vthompson> Aki-Thinkpad, you can lock the toolbar in it's open state
<karislight> i just dont have a real phone to test
<vthompson> Aki-Thinkpad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7237689/
<karislight> hello, anybody can help me testing my apps for touch using the phone emulated?
<LandWalker> hmmm will the ubuntu touch run smoothly on alcatel one touch scribe easy?
<Aki-Thinkpad> vthompson, ah great; thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> !cookie vthompson
<ubot5> Aki-Thinkpad: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vthompson> Aki-Thinkpad, I'll gladly walk down my stairs and grab my own cookie. Thanks!
<Aki-Thinkpad> vthompson, show off
<Aki-Thinkpad> I wish I had stairs...
<vthompson> :) Aki-Thinkpad, I grab 2 because stairs are involved
<vthompson> *I'll
<Aki-Thinkpad> :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> vthompson, hey something about your code: http://imagebin.org/305141
<Aki-Thinkpad> vthompson, when locked is set to true, it mucks up the interface like on the left
<Aki-Thinkpad> but corrects itself when set to false
<vthompson> Aki-Thinkpad, hm, might need to set an anchor for the component that holds the buttons
<Aki-Thinkpad> vthompson, where is the best tutorial for qml and ubuntu development. Ive been looking for some videos, but havn't found anything particularly informative yet.
<Aki-Thinkpad> vthompson, or do you suggest that I just keep trial and error like I am doing right now?
<vthompson> Aki-Thinkpad, Start here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/
<vthompson> that has tutorials
<vthompson> Aki-Thinkpad, above that look at the source for some of the core apps: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<Aki-Thinkpad> vthompson, thanks, I think this is what I am more looking for http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.ubuntu-layouts/
<vthompson> Aki-Thinkpad, possibly. Good work at digging right for the APIs. :) those will help you immensely!
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am just happy I am finally moving forward ~
<vthompson> In general some of the Qt 5 QML docs are great references. Google or start here: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtqml-index.html
<vthompson> If something's not in the Ubuntu SDK it very well might be in the base Qt libraries
<Aki-Thinkpad> vthompson, looks like this documentation has broken links http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.ubuntu-layouts/
<Aki-Thinkpad> grid, rows, colums, and flow are 404'ing
<Aki-Thinkpad> Can you verify? Should I file a bug?
<vthompson> Yea, broken. mhall119 might be able to help get the API docs up to par
<vthompson> I'm not sure which project the bug should get assigned to, however
<vthompson> Since it points to the Qt docs anyway, I'd just continue on your way in that direction.
<vthompson> BUT, it might also be nice to ping mhall119 in terms of the docs. I'm not sure who else works that area
<Aki-Thinkpad> vthompson, I filed a bug at the ubuntu docs launchpad page
<Aki-Thinkpad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1306867
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1306867 in Ubuntu Documentation "Column, Row, Grid, Flow broken links at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.ubuntu-layouts/ " [Undecided,New]
<sh1ft1> Hello, I have a question.
<lotuspsychje> sh1ft1: whats going on mate
<sh1ft1> Not much, has anyone tried the Ubuntu for tablets on the 2010 nexus 7? Not the 2013... I understand that on their site it said that it was deprecated, but I want to know if someone has tried it?
<echoe> I'm installing ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 now, going through the motions, and currently it's on 'shared storage' in the backups. it was referencing other files. is this going to finish and it's in progress now? there is no terminal output as it runs - i'd assume so but want to be sure
<Aki-Thinkpad> what does gu stand for?
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, woah nice; I'm jealous :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, have you tried ubuntu-touch yet?
<echoe> no! doing it now :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, after 40 minutes, you'll be side swiping everything :P
<echoe> it's probably not going to replace my shiny new iphone 5c but my prior phone was the nexus 4, and i think i'm going to keep it around. for stuff like this
<echoe> hehe. well maybe
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, it really is a great ui, and I have only had my hand at it on a lousy barns and noble nook
<echoe> huh
<echoe> well, I guess I can always back up from something else if the backup process got all fubar'd. ... I have only seen previews. it's releasing officially in 6 days right?
<echoe> here we go. :0
<echoe> the instructions could be clearer, I didn't realize that the bootloader was the stage where the phone is booted with volume keys held. ... also, it says to wait, and "then it will boot into the ubuntu unity shell", but that isn't the last step.
<echoe> deception!
<sh1ft1> So no one has tried ubuntu for the 2010 nexus 7?
<echoe> ... the automated install is not working on my nexus 4 for some reason, I'm rebooting into android. :|
<echoe> also, I haven't, and you probably mean the 2012 one right?
<sh1ft1> Yeah, not the 2013
<sh1ft1> It says it is deprecated on their help site
<sh1ft1> Which to my understanding it might be frowned upon trying.
<echoe> yeah it's deprecated so there's no official support for it anymore.
<sh1ft1> Shitty...
<echoe> from what I understand the nexus 4 and nexus 7 have very similar chips/setups so that's why. one chip, less to support
<echoe> also, theoretically they have to hit their 5 day goal
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, sh1ft1 Can you blame them? I tried stepping into that quicksand of android kernel kuffufling...
<Aki-Thinkpad> way too much effort to get this installed on an old device :P
<echoe> Aki-Thinkpad: no, I can't. I can blame them for not creating stupid instructions that work, I am seeing it actually start to load up now though!
<echoe> it's rebooted into recovery to flash. rotating ubuntu logo.
<sh1ft1> So the nexus 4 has the same chip setup as the 2013 or 2014 nexus 7?
<echoe> the 2013 one
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, sometimes the devices have a failsafe boot install hardwired in. After every 7 non successful boots or something, my nook would reinstall itself
<sh1ft1> Oh, well that is still somewhat a relief to where i can actually try it.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Piece of trash; don't buy barnes and noble anything
<echoe> I had a nook. ... yeah it was slow.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Did you have it in canada?
<Aki-Thinkpad> "Please enter your credit card to install applications..."
<Aki-Thinkpad> "Thanks! Oh wait, you live in Canada, we can't install this free application because something something"
<echoe> no, US here. pluses, minuses. ... it booted into a google logo. oh, dear.
<sh1ft1> Lol
<Aki-Thinkpad> lol
<Aki-Thinkpad> Your pain is funny
<sh1ft1> Haha I'm sorry echoe....
<echoe> well, the screen's blank now so maybe it's just rebooting or something.
 * echoe nods. obliviousness. let's not think about it
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, Try yelling at it if it doesnt work
<Aki-Thinkpad> and if that doesnt work, try spitting on it
<echoe> oh it booted into an os!
<Aki-Thinkpad> and insulting its mother
<sh1ft1> Lol try making it feel bad
<echoe> woooo it's ... laggy
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, you got in?
<Aki-Thinkpad> nice
<echoe> yeah. this is me posting from it in irccloud. :p ... this dorsnt seem close to an actual release at all to me ghough, its a bit worrisome
<echoe> it does look nice though.
<echoe> I hope they fix the thing where if you swipe out of an app using the keyboard the keboard stays open.
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, is that a bug?
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, are there still place holder apps in the release you are using?
<echoe> not sure?
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, also do not forget that the current version you have, may be like a year old (I am not sure what the nexus 4 image actually uses)
<echoe> it's the most recent release
<Aki-Thinkpad> for example the nook used a 12.10 developer preview release
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, are you sure?
<echoe> it's the one in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Instructions_for_flashing_a_phone_or_tablet_device_with_Ubuntu . so, no, it would be older if they havne't updated the bootstrap
<echoe> which is possible
<Aki-Thinkpad> so you are using the mako...
<echoe> yes.
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah I guess that one is pretty up to date
<echoe> hah there's a flappy bird clone in the store
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, Angry birds?
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, True story; I woke up with a wild flappy bird bouncing on my knee today
<echoe> @.@
<Aki-Thinkpad> and that is not an allusion to anything
<echoe> that'd be weird
<Aki-Thinkpad> it was euphoric
<Aki-Thinkpad> I think it was a sparrow
<Aki-Thinkpad> was tweeting away, looking for grub
<Aki-Thinkpad> happened with a squirrel a few weeks back
<echoe> where do you live? a more rural area?
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, woods
<echoe> ah, cool.
<echoe> i'm in the middle of civilization. i don't think that would happen ... a few people said they saw a skunk once, a few months ago. that's about it
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, that stinks :P
<echoe> it's ok! the outside is kind of icky sometimes, hehe.
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, yep :)
<echoe> oh wow
<echoe> there actually are a bunch of apps.
<echoe> well. i'm going to sleep. will find out more tomorrow. :P
<sh1ft1>  Later dudes
<echoe> good to talk with you. [i'm on a thinkpad too right now! gasp.]
<Aki-Thinkpad> echoe, later gator
<dudo33> hi everyone, i have a zopo zp810 android smartphone with MTK processor, is it possible to install ubuntu on this device? i'd love to have my favourite os on the phone!
<dudo33> hi, i'd like to install ubuntu touch on a mtk6589 android device, can anyone help me?
<n3tJ4ckr> Will ubuntu touch 14.04 come out the same day as the desktop image?
<kappa91> hi all
<kappa91> can anybody gimme support on the ubuntu touch installation process?
<kappa91> i did all the step suggested at the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<kappa91> got into the recovery screen
<kappa91> but maybe i'm missing something, i mean, i expect to reboot the device and find the ubuntu touch os, not android 4...or we still have just the recovery screen?
<WebVisitor-3> hi there
 * WebVisitor-3 test
<WebVisitor-3> anyone there?
<WebVisitor-3> :)
<Mcferry> Hi everyone
<Mcferry> why nexus 5 is not supported?
<ogra_> nope, but there is a relatively good community port
<ogra_> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06721.html
<svensode> hello
<svensode> i try to intsall ubuntu on my nexus 4
<svensode> can somone tell me the the chennel?
<svensode> ubuntu-device-flash --channel= [???] --bootstrap
<popey> devel or devel-proposed
<ogra_> devel for images that have had proper QA before being released ...
<ogra_> devel-proposed for untested images (the latest and greatest but at times broken stuff)
<svensode> okay, i have tryed it but...
<svensode> i cant select a provider in the celluar settings
<ogra_> and it doesnt pick one by default ?
<svensode> no
<svensode> btw im from germany and i use also a sim from germany
<ogra_> hmm, your provider is probably not in the database
<ogra_> bug 1225174
<ubot5> bug 1225174 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cellular Settings -- No way to edit APN" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225174
<svensode> ok i will reed it. thx
<svensode> can i check it, if my provider is in the datatbase?
<echoe> sven, not sure what you're asking but that bug also has a way to edit the settings if your provider is not in the database, if you know what they should be edited to
<echoe> it's the next to last comment
<noobastank> hello
<noobastank> stupid noob question here: I read that Ubuntu 14.04 LTS will be released on the 17th, I was wondering if I'll be able to install that on my Nexus 4 android device? Thanks in advance!
<noobastank> and how about a samsung tab 2??
<noobastank> anyone?
<echoe> noobastank: nexus 4/7 are the only two officially supported devices for first release
<echoe> [nexus 7 2013 at that]
<noobastank> cool! so I'll be able to try it out on my nexus 4 !
<noobastank> thanks echoe!
<echoe> you can currently install ubuntu touch on your nexus 4 now, actually :)
<echoe> it's not a final version but i got it working myself, though i'm not using that phone for actual calls [and it does seem to have a ways to go for me to use it as my actual phone].
<noobastank> haha nice :)
<noobastank> atm it is my main phone so I'm gonna wait a week and see how the official release looks!
<echoe> that's a good idea i think. :D
<noobastank> well thanks alot echoe, I'm off for now, have a good weekend :D
<cwayne> sergiusens, ping
<echoe> oh. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices I guess I was wrong about the tab 2, kinda. community support
<Ploppz> I am going to buy a new phone and wondering if I should think about getting ubuntu on it. Is it a good idea to get ubuntu touch now or should I wait?
<echoe> definitely wait, imho. phones either aren't powerful enough, or ubuntu touch isn't optimized enough. but we'll know better in a week when the official build is scheduled to launch?
<Ploppz> I could also just buy a phone and use that phone's operating system until it's a good idea to get ubuntu touch. If so, what kind of phone should I look for? (most fit for ubuntu=
<Ploppz> )
<echoe> the current reference device is a nexus 4.
<Ploppz> Okay, thanks. And oh, only a week?
<echoe> it's supposed to release with 14.04
<echoe> which releases on the 17th of april if i'm not mistaken?
<Ploppz> Oh at first I though you meant 14.04 as in 14th of april :P
<Ploppz> Version?
<echoe> yes
<echoe> ubuntu 14, to be precise, hehe.
<Ploppz> Oh, Nexus 4 is actually pretty cheap
<echoe> it is!
<Ploppz> Do you think it also will be adept for Ubuntu touch?
<Ploppz> Hm, just thinking, any possibility for dual booting or something? :P
<Ploppz> Installing UT without uninstalling the previous OS?
<ogra_> Ploppz, phones with ubuntu preinstalled will be available some time in the second half of the year
<Tassadar> where can I see changelog of lxc-android-config or its repository? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/lxc-android-config/trusty has 0.117, but I have 0.160 on my phone?
<Tassadar> *. instead of ? at the end
<ogra_> Tassadar, the gunzipping of the android initrd was removed
<ogra_> happens in ubuntu initramfs since 290
<ogra_> so it wasnt needed to do it again from lxc-android-config
<Tassadar> k, thanks. why itsn't that in the repository?
<ogra_> (speeds up the boot a bit)
<ogra_> lxc-android-config is a deb source package ...
<ogra_> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/lxc-android-config
<ogra_> these ubuntu bracnhes get created on package uploads (there is no upstram branch for it atm)
<Tassadar> if it is in init now, that means I have to force-rebuild the android part, because the initrd is in their boot.imgs, right?
<ogra_> right, you should always upgrade the bootimg regardless
<Tassadar> right now, android parts get built only when the android package changes
<ogra_> well, it changed :)
<ogra_> with image 290
<Ploppz> ogra_: Do you mean regular Nexus 4 phones just with ubuntu installed or are there other advantages?
<ogra_> Ploppz, canonical works with meizu and bq on preinstalled ubuntu phones
<ogra_> Ploppz, http://www.engadget.com/2014/02/19/ubuntu-phones-meizu-and-bq-mobile/
<Ploppz> Ooh. Those look like the ubuntu phones that were planned but failed in kickstarting
<Ploppz> So they are special made for ubuntu?
<ogra_> no, thats just a photo ... these are not the phones :)
<ogra_> google for "meizu mx3 ubuntu"
<Ploppz> Hm, yet it will take some time before there are a lot of apps for ubuntu
<ogra_> yeah, there are ~250 or so in the store atm
<ogra_> but it is constantly getting more
<Ploppz> Ah. I am thinking most about skype, kik, snapchat
<ogra_> well, there are facebook, twitter and G+ webapps ... but yeah, things like whatsapp or skype are still missing
<Ploppz> Is Meizu Mx3 the name of the phone?
<ogra_> this first batch of phones is actually thought for developers of such apps
<ogra_> yep
<Tassadar> ogra_: the android package has version like this: "20140328-2310-0ubuntu2" - what does the 0 in front of ubuntu mean?
<Ploppz> And it's made specifically for ubuntu?
<ogra_> Tassadar, usually debian packages are versioned x.x.x-y
<ogra_> Tassadar, where x.x.x is the upstream version
<ogra_> and -y the revision of the package
<ogra_> ubuntu adds -yubuntuz to show that there was an ubuntu specific change ... debian always starts to could at -1
<ogra_> so if there is a debian package of whatever you find in ubuntu and it gets -1 this will be greater than -0ubuntuZ
<sergiusens> cwayne: pong
<ogra_> that guarantees that debian packages will always override ubuntu ones ... i.e. if your package that wasnt in debian before gets adopted there
<ogra_> Tassadar, i think you can safely ignore the -0ubuntu part ... but you want to watch the upstream version and the last number (ubuntu revision) to see if anything changed
<Tassadar> yeah, I wasn't checking the last number
<ogra_> that usually gets updated for "no change rebuilds" when we want it to pick up a new initramfs or kernel
<ogra_> actual android changes automatically cause an upstream version bump
<Tassadar> cool, so I can do "make clean" only for the full rebuilds at don't do it for the "no change" rebuilds
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> that usually only pulls in new debs from the archive ... (hybris, platform-api, kernel, initrd)
<Tassadar> are the initrd scripts for ubuntu touch in a repository somewhere?
<ogra_> yeah, bzr branch lp:ubuntu/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<Tassadar> meh, it's rebuilding stuff even without make clean
<ogra_> fun ...
<ogra_> ... android
 * Tassadar cheers his one-thread-shared-among-a-dozen-other-VPS on
<programguy> I just flashed ubuntu touch to rom-slot 4 on my Droid 4. I rebooted and now all my phone does is vibrate and restart when I'm using rom-slot 4. Ideas?
<cwayne> sergiusens, does the packaged version of go-flags in universe have the fix for this: https://github.com/jessevdk/go-flags/issues/55
<sergiusens> cwayne: working with go? :-) nice
<sergiusens> cwayne: let me check
<sergiusens> cwayne: it's not, want me to update the package?
<cwayne> sergiusens, if you don't mind, that'd be awesome :)
<sergiusens> cwayne: just for gossip; care to say what you are crafting?
<cwayne> sergiusens, making a tool that people can use to easily make a custom tarball (so like adding themes/click pkgs and stuff)
<cwayne> wrote the frontend with qml+go, figured the cli tool should be go as well :)
<sergiusens> cwayne: nice; is that the thing you showed during vUDS?
<cwayne> sergiusens, yeah, although i think it was c++ then
<sergiusens> cwayne: hmm, optional subcommands is something I wanted actually; this may work for me too :-)
<cwayne> :) perfect
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-13
<snwh> i somehow survived the massive net split
<techbee> hi all
<techbee> frinds is ubuntu touch better than meamo?
<techbee> anyone thre?
<echoe> fronds!
<Aki-Thinkpad> Rats
<Aki-Thinkpad> I missed my chance to hate on meamo
<TomTheGeek> ha
<Aki-Thinkpad> Thats really cruel
<Aki-Thinkpad> I should go to #arch and ask if ubuntu is better than arch, and then leave right after :P
<TomTheGeek> terrible
<TomTheGeek> i actually liked arch until they removed the installer framework
<Aki-Thinkpad> TomTheGeek, its been awhile since I used it. I use ubuntu though for unity, although I suppose you could get it working on arch as well
<TomTheGeek> someone prolly ported it over somehow
<Aki-Thinkpad> if only people knew why the hud is so great :P
<TomTheGeek> holy crap i was right
<TomTheGeek> there is a port of it on the arch user repo
<Aki-Thinkpad> TomTheGeek, they love the goods ~
<Aki-Thinkpad> TomTheGeek, now, do they have mir?
<TomTheGeek> Aki-Thinkpad, yes, there is a unoffical port on their user repo system
<Aki-Thinkpad> o_O nice work arch guys
<TomTheGeek> i had lightdm running on my old linux machine haha
<Aki-Thinkpad> TomTheGeek, are you working on any applications for touch?
<TomTheGeek> Aki-Thinkpad, i'm screwing around with a port of it with my phone. some awesome dev got trusty to work on the d2att
<Aki-Thinkpad> TomTheGeek, oh nice! Ive only run touch on one device, and it was a developers preview
<Aki-Thinkpad> I was still really impressed.
<TomTheGeek> yeah, back then i was running that on my old htc ace (desire hd/inspire 4g)
<Aki-Thinkpad> TomTheGeek, how does it run now? Have you thought about app development? I'm just going through the qml tutorials now
<Aki-Thinkpad> took me a bit to find the best one to start on
<TomTheGeek> Aki-Thinkpad, i'm working on updating the thing to the latest packages. It runs well, aside from a few buttons not working and some other functions
<Aki-Thinkpad> TomTheGeek, Wait, do you actually understand how to do all that kernel android stuff?
<TomTheGeek> Aki-Thinkpad, naw, i know how to build cyanogenmod and that's it.
<Aki-Thinkpad> TomTheGeek, that stuff is so incredibly complicated; I tried taking my hand at porting a device, but having no previous experience with android, it was way too overwhelming
<TomTheGeek> Aki-Thinkpad, yeah, i learned over time. it's really time comsuming when you gotta download 15+ gigs of android trees
<Aki-Thinkpad> TomTheGeek, _
<Aki-Thinkpad> o_o *
<Carbon14> hi
<Carbon14> can someone help me please
<Aki-Thinkpad> Carbon14, hmmm?
<Carbon14> whats the difference beetwen ubuntu-touch and ubuntu-touch-preview
<Carbon14> where I can find find the info? or do you know?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Carbon14, if I am not mistaken, the touch preview is basically something you would take to a demonstration
<Aki-Thinkpad> where as the touch will basically be the latest branch
<Aki-Thinkpad> Carbon14, What are you trying to do?
<Carbon14> try the ubuntu touch on my android but i dont know what version to use
<Aki-Thinkpad> Carbon14, what you need to do is find your phone, because each one uses a different issue
<Aki-Thinkpad> Carbon14, unless you have like a nexus, or something.
<Carbon14> nexus 4 wgy?
<Carbon14> why?
<Carbon14> rooted with customrecovery
<Aki-Thinkpad> Carbon14, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Aki-Thinkpad> Carbon14, well you have a goodish phone then to do it on
<Aki-Thinkpad> Carbon14, for example, I had a barnes and noble nook; the image that is available for that one was over a year old
<Carbon14> but for nexus 4 whats the diferance
<Carbon14> I can use brand new version?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Carbon14, it all depends what version has been made available for the device
<Aki-Thinkpad> because each device is kind of unique, so it needs ubuntu-touch to be more or less tailored for it
<Aki-Thinkpad> sec
<Carbon14> but ubuntu-touch is like I install totaly a new os but ubuntu-touch-preview is like I install a new rom?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Carbon14, TBH, I don't want to give you bad advice, so I do not really know where the project is at yet
<Aki-Thinkpad> but I "THINK" you are not too far off. I "THINK" initially, the touch was basically an android hack until they got mir working to where they want it.
<Aki-Thinkpad> but I am vague on the details
<Aki-Thinkpad> Carbon14, Uhmm, what would be really good actually is to post this question on AskUbuntu, because when other people ask the same question, they will see the post as well
<Carbon14> on what?
<Carbon14> on askubuntu?
<Carbon14> whats that?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Carbon14, Its a stackexchange for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ive tested ubuntu-touch on my nexus7 Carbon14
<lotuspsychje> it needs alot of work still
<Aki-Thinkpad> actually someone was on here earlier doing ubuntu touch on his nexus 4
 * Aki-Thinkpad checks logs
<lotuspsychje> Aki-Thinkpad: it works alrright, but still need alot of fixing
<Carbon14> work like what?
<lotuspsychje> Carbon14: screen automatic turns, tocching links not always work
<lotuspsychje> Carbon14: automatic keyboard doesnt always show
<lotuspsychje> etc
<lotuspsychje> i found an easy tut to install
<lotuspsychje> want it?
<lotuspsychje> Carbon14: http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-touch-nexus-7-2013/
<lotuspsychje> im gonna reinstall it after its all fixxed
<Carbon14> and does it work good?
<lotuspsychje> Carbon14: its stable as Os yes, but not flawlessly
<lotuspsychje> Carbon14: maybe nexus4 works smoother
<lotuspsychje> Carbon14: try and install and decide yourself :p
<lotuspsychje> you can always go back to android if no like
<Carbon14> speed was good?
<lotuspsychje> speed was very good
<lotuspsychje> sliding works perfect
<lotuspsychje> apps too
<lotuspsychje> terminal, browsing,
<Aki-Thinkpad> I heard the nexus 4 was a tad bit slow
<lotuspsychje> didnt test myself on nexus4
<lotuspsychje> Aki-Thinkpad: i hope touch gets released as stable soon :p
<Aki-Thinkpad> lotuspsychje, I hope I can get my hands on a device :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> lotuspsychje, especially since I am developing an app for it ~
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> wich app?
<Aki-Thinkpad> lotuspsychje, Ever heard of apl?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am basically front ending that language into a calculator
<Aki-Thinkpad> and calling it a logic calculator
<Aki-Thinkpad> Apple and Android have nothing like it >:]
<Aki-Thinkpad> it will be the killer app for nerds
<lotuspsychje> Aki-Thinkpad: nice!
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<Aki-Thinkpad> o/
<Carbon14> coment on fait pour avoir acces au channel quon a pas acces?
<Aki-Thinkpad> !french
<ubot5> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Carbon14, ^
<carbon14__> shats the diferance btween ubuntu touch and ubuntu touch preview?
<FujitsuM532> Have anyone tried flashing Ubuntu Touch on a non-supported tablet?
<Denchyaknow> hi wvweyonw~
<Denchyaknow> whoops..
<Denchyaknow> hello..
<Denchyaknow> I was wondering if i could get some tips on ubuntu touch?
<Denchyaknow> anyone there?
<weebo> hi im trying to get a wireless adapter working through an otg cable, itsa
<weebo> dlink ar9170 based dongle. has anyone dealt with one before?
<weebo> or does anyone know what chipset would work with ubuntu touch?
<weebo> where does  /lib/firmware reside on touch?
<weebo> anyone in?
<weebo> is there an actual active  touch irc channel?
<beuno> weebo, yes, but not so much on Sundays
<weebo> figured it'd be busier
<bizounours> Hi
<PreSSion_> hi! I want buy a smartphone, because I haven't got mobile right now, is it posible ubuntu phone (the smartphones) release to 2014 ends or Apribl...? because I think a mobile but idk if i must wait... (sry for my "engrish")
<PreSSion_> sry, no "I think", I wanted write "I need"
<PreSSion_> xd, sry
<bef0rd> nexus 4 is the current reference device as far as I know
<bef0rd> also I read that the second half of this year devices with ubuntu preinstalled will be available
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-06
<Knuckl3head> Hello?
<Knuckl3head> Anybody?
 * Dragonkeeper is guarding this room, noone is home, except the dragons in the far corner, its time to turn back.
<Knuckl3head> Dragonkeeper, do you know much about Ubuntu touch?
 * Dragonkeeper knows of ubuntu touch. He recalls it being mentioned here some time ago.
 * Dragonkeeper looks at the Knuckl3head
<Knuckl3head> I've got a device I would like to try and get it working on, assuming that I had that I had the full root filesystem of android, where would I find it's hardware drivers?
<Dragonkeeper> you mean proprietary drivers? Knuckl3head
<Knuckl3head> Mostly, yeah.
 * Dragonkeeper points to /vendor dir within android
<Knuckl3head> So the /vendor/lib, /vendor/modules, and /vendor/pittpatt could be somehow imported to ubuntu touch?
<Dragonkeeper> think there is a script in the repos in the ubuntu enviroment for porting that can pull the needed drivers from a device running android . they are used in the ''android'' part of system but its a minimal version in container that no really called android anymore .. then ubuntu goes on top
<Dragonkeeper> Knuckl3head: ^
<Knuckl3head> I didn't know that, but that would make this process a billion and a half times easier.
<Dragonkeeper> following the port guide on ubuntu site?
<Knuckl3head> I'll go there then. Thanks for the help, Dragonkeeper.
<Dragonkeeper> o/
<elisam98> Hey everyone! I'm excited to get started porting Touch to the LG Volt (LS740) from Boost Mobile. I have my device tree vendor lobs and kernel sources all in place, but I seem to be getting a compile error:
<elisam98> "fatal error: linux/msm_mdp.h: No such file or directory"
<elisam98> I have an "include" folder in my device tree and in my kernel sources. They both contain the linux folder which includes the msm_mdp.h file.
<elisam98> ..But it's not getting included by the compiler. Any ideas where to start?
<phix> hey
<phix> How's the phone coming along??
<XVampireX> If my device is not supported or supported under a very close port... say I have a Galaxy Tab 3 SM-T310 that samsung thinks I am the only one who's using it and there are no updates whatsoever.... and I want to get updates, what do I do?
<XVampireX> I mean I wanna try ubuntu touch
<XVampireX> XD
<popey> phix: one released in europe, one soon in asia, announcement for us market soon
<Angel2006> hi all
<brunch875> hello!
<Angel2006> anyone could help me installing ubuntu touch in dual boot on my nexus 4?
 * brunch875 has no idea on how to do that
<Angel2006> and someone else?
<Angel2006> ;D
<Angel2006> :D
<brunch875> you can follow this though
<brunch875> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<brunch875> It looks pretty complete
<Se7> morning#
<brunch875> g'morning!
<Silex> I, there's this but I'd like to report but I'm not sure to find its correct category: On Aquaris 4.5 BQ phones, when I mute the sound in the PathWind game (or any game), then then no sound goes out anymore in the browser app in Youtube for example
<Silex> there's this bug*
<Silex> even if I move the volume up or down
<Se7> Silex, here i think there is some bug https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<Silex> Se7: yes, but as I said no category really fits
<brunch875> it's a known bug though
<Silex> brunch875: okay, then no need to report. Thanks
<Silex> is enabling writable image and using apt on the device "ok"?
<brunch875> advice: don't apt-get upgrade
<brunch875> it'll break everything
<Silex> ah, good to know
<Silex> I was thinking about giving https://github.com/tgalal/yowsup a try
<brunch875> also, I discourage you to enable writable
<brunch875> it's preferred if you install stuff in home if you can
<Silex> brunch875: thanks for the advices... how do you handle unmet dependencies?
<brunch875> I have no idea :D
<Silex> I see python is installed so yowsup should theorically work with a local install
<brunch875> installing more stuff in home? hahaha
<Silex> maybe I can tell dpkg to install stuffs locally, or just cross compile on the host and copy there
<brunch875> you  can use dpkg -x to extract stuff from the debs
<brunch875> and apt-get download to get the debs
<Silex> right
<brunch875> you can also use a chroot jail to toy around with apt-get without needing to enable write
<Silex> Maybe I could also write some little apps
<Silex> so installs/updates go through the system installer
<brunch875> if you're comfortable with flashing, go ahead and toy around
<brunch875> you can always just re-flash ubuntu
<Silex> I'm a c++/ruby dev, but I'm inexperienced with phone dev. The ubuntu SDK looked fairly straight forward tho
<brunch875> ever played with android?
<brunch875> flashing is done the same way
<brunch875> with adb
<Silex> okay
<brunch875> and fastboot
<Silex> theorically I won't need to flash around if I manage to wrap yowsup and provide whatsapp support that way
<Silex> but I guess I'll try local installs first
<Silex> and if it works wrap it into some tiny app
<Silex> we'll see how it goes, thanks for the infos
<brunch875> make sure to tell me if you're succesful
<brunch875> I want to try it out
 * brunch875 's battery is about to die and there's no power nearby!
<Silex> it's a shame apt-get install doesn't work out of the box
<brunch875> it "does"
<brunch875> enabling write is easy :)
<brunch875> it's just for security reasons
<Silex> yeah but I never heard anyone recommand it
<brunch875> that's because of the click packages
<brunch875> they solve the dependency nightmare inherited from debian
<Silex> hum, you mean there's two packages manager in ubuntu touch?
<brunch875> let's hope the ubuntu devs gradually migrate from apt-get
<brunch875> yeah, and the desktop will use the click packages too
<brunch875> I've heard something about snappy packages which seem to be about the same thing
<brunch875> basically they're packaging all dependencies of the application with the application
<embik> snappy packages are for Ubuntu Core, the cloud/server "version" of Ubuntu
<brunch875> and sandboxing it
<embik> it's not the same as click packages afaik (but I might be wrong)
<brunch875> click packages are the future
<Silex> creating two new package manager sounds a bit dangerous imho
<brunch875> this doesn't mean they're going to get rid of apt-get though
<Silex> so much legacy code depends on debian packages
<embik> click packages are the future for me when I'm able to package up go applications with it
<Angel2006> hi all ,, anyone know how could i boot ubuntu on my nexus 4?
<Angel2006> i've tried to install it in dual boot with multirom (ubuntu touch 14.09) .. but once i restar the phone, the ubuntu logo appears but i leave it 30 mins and turn continously  and so doesn't boot.. (after 30 min i've shut down my phone) .. any suggestion?
<phix> popey: I guess I will buy it in Europe then
<OscarBookworm> Installed Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 10, all is fine but no sound (music app), any ideas?
<ahayzen> OscarBookworm, is there a sound-indicator in the notification bar?
<OscarBookworm> of course it is
<ahayzen> sometimes that doesn't start for me ;) ... is it just music or all apps?
<OscarBookworm> youtube video is working fine with sound but music app sucks
<ahayzen> :/ define 'sucks' as in no audio at all or stutters?
<OscarBookworm> there is no progress if i press play
<ahayzen> ugh ... do you know what format the file are?
<OscarBookworm> I tried both ogg and mp3
<ahayzen> ok they should work... would you be able to pastebin some logs for me? ... /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/media-hub.log and /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.music_music_2.0.846.log ?
<OscarBookworm> How to show hidden files on device?
<ahayzen> OscarBookworm, how are you trying to get to the files? file manager or terminal? ... i usually just adb pull them over to the desktop
<OscarBookworm> I#ll try it with adb, just a moment please
<Se7> it s possible to install android lollipop in dual boot on aquarius ubuntu editions?
<brunch875> it should be
<brunch875> technically it's the same es the android edition
<brunch875> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<Se7> tnx :)
<ogra_> there is no officially supported way of dual booting ...
<ogra_> the ubuntu edition is partitioned differently ... and the drivers use fimware from android 4.4 for the hardware, if anything in lollipop brings a newer one it might break HW functionality under ubuntu
<brunch875> snap
<Se7> understood
<Se7> but why that link?
<brunch875> it shows how to install dual boot
<ogra_> (but if you are adventuorus you can indeed try :) the phone is open enough to do so if yo like the risk ;) )
<brunch875> ogra_, is the access to fastboot/recovery in a read-only memory?
<brunch875> is it possible to break the device beyond repair?
<ogra_> the first stage  bootloader is, afaik
<ogra_> the second stage (fastboot) is alerady read from mmc
<ogra_> (i think)
<brunch875> is that accessible from / ?
<ogra_> the partition containing the bootloader ?
<brunch875> yeah
<ogra_> i think so
<brunch875> so rm -rf / would brick the device
<brunch875> hardbrick I mean
<ogra_> yes, but not the bootloader
<brunch875> so it would still be possible to slap the usb into it and fix it?
<ogra_> (well, rm -rf / would not brock it if you wuldnt make it writable)
<ogra_> *brick
<brunch875> yeah, assuming a successful rm
<ogra_> well, that still would needteh partition mounted to do any harm to it
<ogra_> there is no filesystem on it ... you can not mount it
<brunch875> that's great news
<brunch875> knowing that I'll fiddle more with my phone
<ogra_> yo would have to use dd on the device node (or a tool using dd) to break it
 * Se7 asked a nice question :P
<popey> ahayzen: i dont think the nexus 10 has had a lot of love, I wouldn't worry too much about audio issues on that device.
<ahayzen> popey, ok :) i was just intrigued what the error would be
<popey> me too :)
<rsalveti> popey: hey, do you have a final krillin version with you around?
<popey> rsalveti: ya
<rsalveti> looking for someone that bought the device :-)
<popey> <- did
<rsalveti> popey: can you run the following?
<rsalveti> cat /sys/devices/platform/mtk-tpd/chipinfo
<rsalveti> and paste me the output
<popey> ID:0x0 VER:0x15 IC:ft5336 VENDOR:ckt (dc)
<rsalveti> yay, there you go
<rsalveti> thanks
<popey> ooh
<rsalveti> looking at what might be missing for https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1436273
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436273 in Canonical System Image "Keeping fingers on the invisible Android buttons makes the screen unusable" [Critical,In progress]
<popey> ID:0x0 VER:0x40 IC:ft5336 VENDOR:ckt (dc)
<popey> thats my white android one
<rsalveti> yeah, the script that updates it is broken
<rsalveti> and it seems the final device got an older firmware by default
 * popey adds comment
<popey> That's unfortunate
<popey> wonder what else is between 0x15 and 0x40!
<EdwardMorbius> hello, what logs do I need to report UI freeze on the phone?
<popey> EdwardMorbius: I'd "adb shell" to the phone and "ubuntu-bug unity8"
<popey> then click the link it gives you and file the bug that way
<popey> it'll gather everything
<EdwardMorbius> popey ok I will try that
<EdwardMorbius> I am guessing unity8 and mir will get updated in 15.04 image right?
<EdwardMorbius> unity8 is from 26.2 and mir from 15.1 according to what  I  grepped in the phone terminal
<pmcgowan> ogra_, beat me to posting the battery graph :)
<ogra_> :)
<spazzymoto> Hey guys, can anyone config for me if lxc-checkconfig should look like this for the android container http://pastebin.com/9T4XmU3q
<spazzymoto> confirm*
<ogra_> spazzymoto, you definitely want all namespaces enabled
<spazzymoto> any idea where i set this?
<spazzymoto> Do i need to do something like http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/157361/lxc-start-no-cgroup-mounted-on-the-system
<ogra_> you need to enable all the options in your kernel config
<ogra_> spazzymoto, you need to point the CONFIG variable to your kernel config, not the lxc setup file
<ogra_> else it will default to just check the running kernel
<Talustus> ^^
<spazzymoto> Ah sorry :( haha looks much better http://pastebin.com/8A2LMvV2
<spazzymoto> do i need cgroup device in order for android to mount any partitions
<ogra_> no
<spazzymoto> ok cool yeah i see i can mount it manually in the container. Just need to figure out why they dont seem to be mounting on boot. Thanks
<ogra_> why do you need it in the container ?
<spazzymoto> Im getting [   19.716211] pil-q6v5-mss fc880000.qcom,mss: mba: Failed to locate mba.mdt in my dmesg and i see that file is locate in /firmware/image
<ogra_> ah, i thought you mean cgroups
<spazzymoto> oh sorry, no i thought i may need it to allow mounting in the container. but as i can mount it manually in container it wouldnt seem so. cant seem to find any messages that tell me why they didnt mount :(
<themeles> When I'm trying to sync owncloud with my ubuntu phone i get the following error when setting up syncevolution "[ERROR] sync password for target-config@wd-oc: cannot store password in GNOME keyring, not enough attributes (user=meles). Try setting syncURL or remoteDeviceID if this is a sync password.".
<themeles> Can somebody help me?
<studio_> hi
<studio_> is there an experimental channel for the bq e4.5 an its kernel?
<themeles> problem solved. The solution was "--keyring=no"
<studio_> sorry, i do not know how to fix the problem with the cifs and the bq kernel by myself. i need help.
<studio_> could "please" someone help?
<studio_> john-mcaleely, i was reading, reading and reading, but i didn't figured out where the problem is. can you "please" help?
<peat-psuwit> awe_: I've added some comments in my pull request. Could you have a look?
<awe_> peat-psuwit, I'll try and take a look later on... I have some other tasks I have to finish first today
<peat-psuwit> awe_: That's fine. Maybe I'll take a look again tomorrow, as it's almost midnight here.
<awe_> ok
<studio_> where is the different between git checkout aquaris-E4.5-ubuntu-rtm and git checkout aquaris-E4.5-ubuntu-master? there is still missing in both cifs and nfsd?
<studio_> come on, how to enable cifs and nfsd in the kernel?
<studio_> hmm, nobody here is using the bq Aquaris e4.5?
<danrik> "More Ubuntu phones coming soon…" how soon is soon?
<studio_> if yes, would be nice how  to use "mount -t cifs" or "mount -t nfs" on the bq Aquaris e4.5 without kernel or modules!?
<dobey> danrik: i'm assuming you're referring to the bq site. you will have to follow @bqreaders or @ubuntu on twitter to see when the next flash sale happens, or when they start selling them generally
<studio_> dobey, you are still there?
<danrik> dobey, no - i'm referring to ubuntu site: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
<dobey> studio_: that has nothing to do with the e4.5 afaik. it sounds like you want to request that those be enabled by default on ubuntu phones. file a bug that they aren't available, and make a reasonably good argument as to how they would be beneficial to users in general (don't demand that they need to be enabled)
<dobey> danrik: oh, well soon is soon. when more phones are released, they will appear there i guess :)
<danrik> dobey, im using my android phone with broken glass currently...
<studio_> dobey, it is a problem from the kernel, the kernel is built without "love"
<dobey> studio_: no it is not. and please don't say such things. it is rude
<studio_> dobey, as i told you, i am not "rude", but the kernel is built, for exp., with nfc. but E4.5 do not support nfc ....
<dobey> studio_: you are the only person in the past 2 years to complain about the ubuntu phone image not having cifs or nfs support.
<dobey> studio_: "the kernel is built without 'love'" is rude
<studio_> true
<studio_> is nfc in the kernel rude?
<dobey> cifs and nfs are not something one needs on a phone in general.
<dobey> it is irrelevant
<studio_> and nfc?
<dobey> nfc is irrelevant
<studio_> so,why it is in the kernel?
<dobey> why are you talking about nfc?
<dobey> nfc has nothing to do with cifs or nfs
<studio_> it is compiled to the kernel!
<dobey> the argument of "this one thing is enabled in the kernel, so these other things should be too" is a facile argument
<danrik> dobey, - wait  - so how do u watch something from Windows share without cifs compiled?
<dobey> danrik: how do you do it on an android phone? or ios? or even on a windows phone?
<studio_> dobey, please do not missunderstand me, i try to figure out, why nfc is compiled in the kernel and cifs or nfsd is not ...
<danrik> dobey, i dunno. im on cyanogen - and I think I can browse cifs...
<dobey> studio_: i don't misunderstand you at all. you are being arrogant and demanding something should be be enabled, simply because some other irrelevant option is enabled in the kernel.
<studio_> arrogant?, come on, help me to fix the kernel!
<dobey> it's not broken. if you want to build your own kernel with cifs enabled and nfc disabled, then do so
<dobey> there's nothing more i can tell you to help you with that
<studio_> do you help or not?
<dobey> i can have you removed from the channel again for being demanding and rude, if that will help?
<studio_> so you can't or will help for this issue?
<dobey> i'm not going to continue answering things i've already answered, no
<studio_> fixing the kernel is still not answered!
<dobey> the kernel is not broken
<studio_> "broken" is "depending" ...
<dobey> no
<dobey> broken means it needs a change to the source code
<dobey> what you want to do has nothing to do with changing the source code
<dobey> all you want to do is change compile time options
<dobey> and the kernel source code comes with plenty of documentation on how to build a kernel
<studio_> dobey, i am not the only one who is asking for cifs and nfsd ...
<dobey> you can also read the ubuntu porting guide listed in the topic
<dobey> studio_: yes. yes you are.
<studio_> dobey, us google to search ...
<dobey> studio_: google also has links to many sites explaining how to configure and build kernels. feel free to use it as well
<studio_> dobey, use google for an answer, "because we do not know" is not the correct way!
<dobey> studio_: again, you are being rude. please stop or i will ask to have you forcibly removed yet again.
<studio_> rude is depending in your way
<ogra_> kids, behave !
<studio_> ok ... :(
<ogra_> studio_, cifs and nfs are not interesting for us until we can offer app developers to do anything with them, read: once our framework supporst using network filesystems we will enable them ...
<ogra_> if you want them right now for your personal fun, you will have to build your own kernel or modules to make it work
<dobey> they're not interesting even then, as having them be in kernel space presents many problems. the best way to use them would be with an app, and having it be a provider to content-hub. and yes, if you really must have it now on the phone, the only way to do so, is to build your own kernel
<dobey> and if you want that to stick, you'll also need to maintain your own system image builds, or simply avoid ever updating the image.
<dobey> again, and again, and again, these same answers have been given.
<studio_> dobey, no, how to enable cifs and nfsd in the kernel via "https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/tree/aquaris-E4.5-ubuntu-master"?
<dobey> https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/blob/aquaris-E4.5-ubuntu-master/kernel/Documentation/00-INDEX
<ogra_> by configuringit and then building it
<dobey> it's a linux source tree, you configure it the same way as you would any other linux source tree
<studio_> dobey, sorry, i do not unterstand that :( where in what folder do i have to  make  "make menuconfig"?
<dobey> presumably under kernel/
<studio_> but unter kernel it is not working :(
<dobey> after doing whatever is necessry to get the existing config in place
<dobey> read the porting guide. it's linked in the channel topic.
<dobey> you're trying to build something that's already ported, but it will provide you with details on how to go about building the system
<dobey> you should probably build it once as-is, so you understand how to build it, and then try to go about changing the config and rebuilding it
<studio_> dobey, yes, it is still ported, i just want to modify ... and in the git i do not know how the "project" is set? project is the kernel config.
<ogra_> just grab it from the device
<studio_> ogra_, it is different from the git!
<ogra_> the config ?
<ogra_> indeed it is
<studio_> yes
<studio_> indeed, why?
<ogra_> the tree is an unconfigured linux source tree
<studio_> sorry, i do not understand this. i thought config.gz is the same as in the build tree?
<ogra_> there is no config in the tree ...
<studio_> no? so what is project?
 * ogra_ hasnt seen many official kernel tees that come configured 
<dobey> what "project" are you talking about?
<studio_> ~/aquaris-E4.5/mediatek/config/krillin/autoconfig/kconfig/project
 * ogra_ has no idea
<studio_> check it
<ogra_> but why does it matter
<studio_> it is the kernel config
<dobey> why don't you build the kernel following the instructions, as-is first
<ogra_> you copy the config from tehdevice into th right place, call mke menuconfig, reconfigure as needed ... build
<dobey> and then change the config
<dobey> instead of demanding in irc that other people help you do the obvious thing?
<ogra_> th actual configuration is assembled at build time by android scripts ... i doubt you will find anything in the kernel tree ...
<studio_> dobey, please do not make "tamtam". clone the git and tell me in what folder i have to make "make menuconfig" ...
<ogra_> in the top level of your kernel tree indeed
<ogra_> like with any other kernel
<dobey> i am not cloning the git. and wtf is "tamtam" anyway?
<dobey> and i already told you where to run make menuconfig
<studio_> ogra_, have you ever tried?
<ogra_> there is nothing special about this tree that makes it any different from any other kernel tree
<dobey> have you?
<dobey> (cd kernel && make menuconfig) et voila, ncurses
<studio_> aquaris-E4.5/kernel/../mediatek/build/Makefile:13: *** TARGET_PRODUCT/PROJECT is not set.  Schluss.
<studio_> ?
<studio_> that is, why ia ma allways asking. it is not working
<studio_> :(
<studio_> ups, that is why i am allways asking
<dobey> you don't ask, you demand. there is a difference
<dobey> have you read the porting guide? have you read the documentation in the tree? have you built it as it is configured by default yet?
<studio_> dobey, no, i just cloned, as on every time. but the build system seems to be got problems.
<dobey> yeah, it has a PEBKAC
<studio_> what means  PEBKAC?
<dobey> Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair
<studio_> have you ever tried ././makeMtk ?
<studio_> ./makeMtk
<studio_> sorry
<studio_> hmm, i can't see the chair ...
<brunch875> sigh
<dobey> indeed
<studio_> +1
<brunch875> just got home to see my favourite headphones' plug brutally bent inside my soundcard
<brunch875> :(
<brunch875> damn troglodytes!
<roeei> Hi all, any working project to get whatsapp and exchange email working with bq 4.5?
<nik90> Does anyone know which package to install to get Ubuntu.Connectivity?
<roeei> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/libs/qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity
<dadexix86> roeei, if you use whatsapp with an unofficial client they ban you. Probably the only thing to do is to wait for Mr. Facebook to give it to us (I tried to write them an email some time ago, without any reply from them).
<dadexix86> roeei and for the other question, I'm not entirely sure about what an "exchange email" is...
<dobey> roeei: whatsapp will have to provide an ubuntu app themselves if you want to get it
<dobey> roeei: i don't think dekko supports exchange, so probably nothing really on that front either, unless you can maybe use a webapp for it
<dobey> dadexix86: MS Exchange, the groupware server
<Bogdan> i have almost 2 weeks with ubuntu touch and i think its a beautifull experience that need more attention to details bugs and core apps development
<themeles> do I post bugs about the quick settings menu in ubuntu-phone in Ubuntu Phone commons?
<dadexix86> dobey, thank you
<dobey> Bogdan: we are constantly fixing bugs and improving things :)
<Bogdan> Yes, i know...
<dobey> themeles: a particular icon in the top bar, or just in general?
<themeles> dobey: the inactive tabs are not good visible in bad light because the contrast between the grey icon and the black background is to low.
<Bogdan> I fill some bugs and i have seen this in action... But there are so many things to get better... Hangouts, facebook chat integration, downloading any kind of files, options to make the phone a real smartphone, and so on...
<dobey> themeles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+filebug is probably the best place to file that bug
<pmcgowan> nik90, qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity
<dobey> Bogdan: "a real smartphone" is really subjective. hangouts is limited by google, facebook is limited by facebook, etc… we can only work on things that are open and not legally encumbered, really. if you want hangouts, the best thing would be to get google to write an ubuntu hangouts app and distribute it in the store
<themeles> dobey: thank you. and another thing too: is the keyboard that is used in ubuntu-phone the ubuntu-keyboard?
<nik90> pmcgowan: ah yes thnx
<nik90> roeei: thnx as well, just saw your reply
<dobey> themeles: yes it is
<themeles> dobey: ok than i reported the bug at the right place, thanks!
<dobey> no problem :)
<Bogdan> Why pidgin have google talk integration and ubuntu touch cant have?... If pidgin can be ported to ubuntu touch s big problem would be done.
<Bogdan> ;)
<dobey> there's a big difference between xmpp text chat, and "hangouts"
<mcphail> Bogdan: Android took several iterations, a couple of years, thousands of devs and the might of Google to be usable. UT has been out int he wild for a bout 2 weeks. Give it a chance!
<Bogdan> Ok, i need google talk chat.... Could someone do this?
<Bogdan> Ok, i see
<dobey> xmpp will likely come in the future, but proper integration requires changes in the messaging app UI, and such
<Bogdan> Ok
<dobey> but telepathy is on the phone, and yes, it's possible to have IM. it just requires a lot of work to make it right
<Bogdan> I miss very much a basic google talk
<dobey> i agree it would be nice to have
<Bogdan> I miss gtalk, facebook messenger, feedly app and basicaly that is all i need more.
<dobey> but getting IM right on the phone is a lot of work
<dobey> is feedly just a web thing?
<Bogdan> I like the phone, the OS, its beautifull. I tried my wife android phone snd tried to use right edge... But nothing...
<Bogdan> ;)
<mcphail> Bogdan: I'm sure the talk and messaging apps with open protocols will come along when the plumbing is in place. Ubuntu-touch seems much easier to develop for than Android or ios
<mcphail> Bogdan: we've ported some in-house stuff to UT in a couple of days. It took us ages to get it working right on Android. Have faith :)
<Bogdan> I will try feedly in browser
<Bogdan> browser
<brunch875> feedly doesn't work for me on the browser
<brunch875> it chokes on its javascript machinery
<brunch875> I've noticed the browser doesn't behave well with popups
<Bogdan> Ok. I will wait... I was waiting for this phone for 2 years, and i will wait a year from now on... But i hope to see progress on this area.
<dobey> yeah, popups on mobile is bad
<dobey> well, popups are bad
<dobey> but worse on mobile :)
<brunch875> yeah, they're bad
<brunch875> I was visiting euuh... "you'll know when you're older" stuff yesterday; which tends to spam with dodgy popups
<brunch875> it broke the tabs on the browser
<brunch875> opened tabs disappeared, but I could still hear the audio
<brunch875> closing the browser and opening it again wouldn't fix this inconsistent state
<brunch875> had to reboot the phone
<matv1> has anyone experienced being unable to unlock the phone after testrunning an qml app on the phone(mako) from the sdk?
<Bogdan> Is youtube working on your bq phones?
<brunch875> it id
<brunch875> it is* flawlessly
<Bogdan> I hear just audio, not any video
<Dragonkeeper> yeah, i hate the scope tho
<dobey> Bogdan: works here
<Bogdan> Oh... I am the only one?
<Dragonkeeper> Bogdan: only if your connection sucks
<brunch875> is your internet slow?
<nik90> matv1: are you running vivid? or rtm?
<nik90> matv1: I have noticed that issue on vivid
<Bogdan> No, i have powerfull internet
<matv1> nik90 vivid
<brunch875> do you have a lot of stuff open when watching the videos?
<brunch875> like facebook and a lot of opened tabs on the browser
<Bogdan> I dont know, the phone is like i bought? is it rtm?
<pmcgowan> Bogdan, do you have the v20 update?
<matv1> nik90 ah so I am not alone. good to know :)
<Bogdan> Yes, i have 20
<nik90> matv1: well, the situation still sucks :P ... that's why I get back to rtm as fast I can when possible
<Bogdan> Do you need a copy paste from youtube log. I have logwiewer
<Bogdan> ?
<nik90> matv1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1429415
<brunch875> Bogdan: did you try closing your browser tabs?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429415 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unable to enter password in the lock screen after using Qtcreator to run apps on the device" [Undecided,New]
<brunch875> maybe you're just out of memory
<matv1> nik90 ah yes that sounds like what i am seeing
<Bogdan> I hear sound, no video. I tried youtube scope, also youtube in browser. No video, just sound
<matv1> nik90 thanks fr the info. i will stick with vivid though. cant do without seeing all the new stuff right asap :)
<brunch875> after closing all tabs?
<Bogdan> Yes
<brunch875> that's weird, I can't seem to re-create the issue
<Bogdan> Is there a log i can send you
<brunch875> I can take a look at it :D but I'm not a youtube developer
<brunch875> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Bogdan> I have Logviewer. What section i need to copy?
<Bogdan> Mediahub?
<brunch875> no idea :x
<brunch875> oh, I misread you had a log on your hands
<brunch875> my bad!
<Bogdan> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/10753954
<dobey> Bogdan: youtube doesn't go through mediahub
<Bogdan> Where then?
<dobey> it's just html5 video direct in the browser
<dobey> so maybe the youtube app log if there is one, but i'm not sure it will have anything helpful in it
<dobey> Bogdan: also, most all of EU was on holiday today, so you're more likely to get some help tomorrow :)
<Bogdan> Ok. Thanks. I will come here tomorrow.
<Bogdan> Good night
<brunch875> Good night man
<brunch875> good luck!
<Bogdan> Paste.ubuntu.com/10754024
<Bogdan> target density dpi id the problem
<brunch875> It's interesting. I've read someone complain about the same audio-only playback issue.
<pmcgowan> hmm
<brunch875> But I have a BQ device myself and I've never encountered it
<pmcgowan> wonder if he hits a different server or something
<brunch875> sometimes video gets to stutter when the phone is loaded but otherwise nothing :\
<dobey> i have audio only for local videos, on my nexus5; but i think that might be a hardware support issue
<pmcgowan> that seems to be an old tag thats been deprecated
<dobey> pmcgowan: wrong channel? :P
<pmcgowan> dobey, hmm? I should have said key The key "target-densitydpi" is not supported.
<pmcgowan> seems this was reported before and mistakenly duped
<dobey> pmcgowan: oh, the youtube issue?
<pmcgowan> yep
<dobey> ah ok
<brunch875> ooo phone uses upstart
<dobey> yes it does
<dobey> at least, until we can make it not
<brunch875> I've heard a lot of rambling about systemd
<brunch875> but I have no idea how either works
<dobey> so probably sometime during development of 15.10
<dobey> ah well, time to go. later :)
<brunch875> enjoy your sleep
<brunch875> (or not) :D
<dobey> beer and food, then maybe sleep in ~6 hours :P
<brunch875> who needs sleep anyway ;)
<cwayne> popey, heya, got time for a quick review? :) https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/2223/
<nik90> popey: oh man I can remember the old days where you and dholbach used to manually review every app that was added to the store ;-P
<cwayne> nik90, now its just every one of my apps :P
<popey> heh
<popey> done
<natas> anyone with skillz in Linux deploy on android?
<cwayne> popey, <3
<popey> nik90: yeah, now I just watch this climbing... http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_clicks.png
<popey> o/ bed
<popey> nn
<nik90> popey: oh wow its a nice steep climb since march 2015
<ahoneybun> lots of webapps
<nik90> ahoneybun: well there are some native apps as well in that climb :)
<embrik> yo, I've purchased the ubuntu-phonme even though I am from Norway :-) When I play music from spotify it stops when the phone goes into sleep - how do I put spotify in the group for apps to still run swhen the phone is in sleep (hibernate?)
<nik90> and scopes
<nik90> embrik: let me guess cute spotify?
<embrik> yes
<nik90> embrik: It can't be done afaik :/ .. I think the issue was that spotify provides the data in chunks which is not supported by the platform service media-hub.
<nik90> embrik: there are apps which stream music from the web and is support quite well, but that doesn't seem to work with spotify for some reason.
<nik90> may be Elleo (cute spotify developer) can explain ^^
<embrik> hmm - isn't it possible to tweak it? I mean, there is an option to chose apps to run when the phone is in sleep
<Elleo> embrik: no option for that I'm afraid; only a hard coded list in unity8 (which currently only includes the music app)
<embrik> Elleo, Grooveshark?
<Elleo> embrik: what about it?
<ahoneybun> nik90: that would include my app as well
<nik90> ahoneybun: which app?
<embrik> Is grooveshark the app in the phone which works when the phone is in sleep? (is it called hibernate in english?)
<Elleo> embrik: the grooveshark app still gets suspended just like cutespotify does, the difference is that grooveshark provides audio files instead of raw audio streams, so these can be passed to the media-hub service (which carries on running when apps are suspended)
<embrik> the question was meant for Elleo
<Elleo> embrik: but that isn't an option for spotify due to the way libspotify works
<Elleo> embrik: it only provides raw chunks of audio in real-time (presumably in some attempt to protect their DRM or something)
<nik90> cwayne: well someone is got to keep popey busy ;)
<embrik> Elleo, I see, but I don't understand :-) Are there any music apps I can use to play music in my car via bluetoooth without it stopping?
<Elleo> embrik: the music app
<Elleo> embrik: (you'll need to copy some music on to your phone)
<embrik> Elleo, Ok - got the phone yesterday. Haven't had much time with it. There are no apps on it called music and I can't find it in the repository.
<Elleo> embrik: the music app should be installed by default, it's name is probably translated into your native language though
<embrik> Elleo, sorry - found it
<Elleo> embrik: it'll have an icon of a musical note
<Elleo> embrik: great :)
<ahoneybun> nik90: gazeteer
<embrik> I have to download like in the old days - great - I like this :-) I've been away from linux for some years becauese of the work - but this gives me a thrill
<Elleo> :)
<nik90> embrik: if you like podcasts, then podbird will help you there and can play stuff in the background :P
<embrik> nik90, what about pidgin? I find it a bit old fashioned to communicate on it?
<embrik> nik90, have to log into facebook to talk
<nik90> embrik: I hear that the IM backend is in place if I vaguely remember, but the UI needs to be integrated into the default messaging app which is a bit complicated
<nik90> well more a long process
<embrik> nik90, ok - we'll just wait for it then
<nik90> ahayzen: why does a scoreboard for a game need to run in the background?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ^^
<nik90> bah I meant that to ahoneybun ^^
<nik90> sry :P
<ahayzen> no worries lol ;)
<embrik> nik90, Is ther a messaging app as well?
<nik90> embrik: yeah there should be a default messaging app
<ahoneybun> nik90: run in the background?
<nik90> embrik: looks like you need to first the existing apps
<embrik> nik90, I'll searc then - got it yesterday :-)
<nik90> ahoneybun: yeah you meantioned "<ahoneybun> nik90: that would include my app as well"
<nik90> ahoneybun: or was that for a manual review or something?
<ahoneybun> oh no nik90 you said [17:51] <nik90> ahoneybun: which app?
<ahoneybun> I was just late with the reply
<nik90> ahoneybun: oh
<ahoneybun> yea'
<embrik> nik90, can't find any communication app. What is it called? Do you know?
<nik90> embrik: its called "Messaging" in english..it has sms/mms support
<nik90> embrik: it is not a google talk/facebook chat client if that's what you were expecting
<embrik> nik90, well, 've found that- yes I need a client to talk on facebook
<natas> you guys know if there is a Linux deploy chat somewhere?
<nik90> embrik: it will come in due course..after all this is the first version of ubuntu touch out there
<embrik> nik90, is it possible to ssh to it?
<nik90> embrik: yes, but I am not sure how to do it..
<nik90> embrik: I usually adb shell, or phablet-shell into it
<nik90> and run commands
<embrik> nik90, thanks
<embrik> nik90, sorry for asking - I'm kind of new to this. I've use ssh alot like this ssh username@ip-adresse on host - but how do I use adb shell or phablet shell?
<nik90> embrik: for adb-shell and phablet-shell you need to connect the device via usb
<embrik> nik90, ok
<embrik> nik90, what do i write on the pc?
<nik90> embrik: But first, go to Settings App -> About this phone -> Developer Mode -> Enable Developer Mode Switch
<nik90> embrik: then connect the device via usb
<nik90> embrik: and then run "phablet-shell" or "adb shell" in the pc terminal
<embrik> nik90, I'll do that
<nik90> you should then be in the phone's terminal command prompt
<nik90> embrik: Oh also make sure to unlock the device when you type the command in the pc terminal (for security reasons adb, phablet-shell doesn't list your device if it is locked)
<embrik> nik90, Think I have a too old distro: 12.04. Can't find phablet-shell in the repository
<embrik> nik90, the phone doesn't even show up when I connect it to the pc
<georg1982> can you tell me how to change the partition layout for ubuntu touch?
<nik90> embrik: hmm well to get the phablet-tools package you would need to add the ubuntu sdk ppa, but I am not sure if it supports 12.04.
<nik90> embrik: let me check
<nik90> embrik: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa PPA will provide that package to you..BUT it hasn't been updated for 12.04 for almost a year. So I wouldn't add it.
<nik90> embrik: it would be best to keep up with the latest LTS release..I am myself running 14.04
<dadexix86> hi all. is there a way to start a secret chat on telegram?
<Elleo> dadexix86: if you bring up someone's contact info there's a "Start secret chat" option
<dadexix86> Elleo, there it is! thank you very much :)
<Elleo> dadexix86: you can do that by either tapping their name in a chat, or starting a new chat with that person and tapping the person icon in the top right
<Elleo> dadexix86: no worries :)
<embrik> nik90, I have 14.04 installed on my parents laptop, but it runs slow on old hardware :-( My phone doesn't show on 12.04
<embrik> anyone: I can't browse my phone on distro 12.04
<embrik> It doesn't  show
<dadexix86> embrik, you have to update the mtp drivers, or switch to 14.04
<embrik> I can't reach my phone on usb or bluetoooth
<embrik> Using ubuntu 12.04 on pc
<embrik> I am a bit disapointed. Have worked with linux some years ago. Bought myself ubunt phone, and really looked forward to smooth connetction with my ubuntu pc, but nothing works. Not usb, nor bluetooth
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-07
<nhaines> embrik: you can look for the right tools in the PPA, but it wasn't until Ubuntu 14.04 that they started shipping with Ubuntu.
<nhaines> MTP support works out of the box, and you can use adb or phablet-shell (with phablet-tools installed) to get a terminal on your phone via USB.
<nhaines> The phone simply doesn't have Bluetooth support outside of headset support yet.  It's a work in progress.
<embrik> exit
<embrik> leave
<muka_> is there a way to press ctrl+x  in terminal?
<danrik> what phone can I buy that I can install ubuntu image on?
<danrik> ^so it works more or less reliably....
<danrik> buzz
<danrik> what phone can I buy that I can install ubuntu image on?
<lotuspsychje> danrik: nexus 5
<lotuspsychje> !devices | danrik
<ubot5> danrik: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> danrik: but you might wanna investigate whats working and what still in progress, before you buy
<lotuspsychje> danrik: for tablet nexus7 works pretty nice
<danrik> lotuspsychje, any 5.5 inch smartphones?
<lotuspsychje> danrik: check the XDA forums for more projects, the nexus devices are the most supported devices for the moment
<lotuspsychje> danrik: and 2 brands sell the smartphones with ubunut: BQ and Meizu
<danrik> lotuspsychje, meizu doesnt sell em yet - right?
<lotuspsychje> danrik: wont take long i think
<danrik> lotuspsychje, yeh. thats what they say :(
<lotuspsychje> danrik: im sure other companys will follow in the future
<lotuspsychje> danrik: but for now, if you can get a grab of a nexus5 think its your nicest bet (cheapest perhaps)
<lotuspsychje> 2nd hand nexus5 maybe
<danrik> lotuspsychje, and even nexus 5 it says that bluetooth doesnt work and has power issues.....
<danrik> sigh. ive been waiting for a long time. but now mmy phone is busted and I think Ill just get another android.
<lotuspsychje> danrik: android is just so unsafe..
<lotuspsychje> danrik: you dont like Bq specs?
<danrik> lotuspsychje, yeah - specs is a killer :(
<lotuspsychje> danrik: so why not buy the Bq with ubuntu then? its 169 euro
<danrik> lotuspsychje, because bq phone has small screen and other low specs?
<lotuspsychje> ok then wait for meizu :p
<danrik> lotuspsychje, cant unfortunately. :( work stuff. gotta have a phone. been waiting using  (sigh) 5year old dropid incredible. - but now it broke.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> danrik: i hear roomers they installed ubuntu touch on a one+one smartphone also
<lotuspsychje> maybe investigate this?
<danrik> lotuspsychje, YES!
<danrik> lotuspsychje, i was gonna buy that one anyway cuz of low price and cyanogen.
<lotuspsychje> check youtubes on that one with touch
<danrik> fucking ubuntu. it's like J.J. MArtinsen - "ohh don't worry - dragons are coming"
<danrik> "hope and change" bitches
<lotuspsychje> lets keep it familly friendly here :p
<danrik> whatever:) I'll just get one plus for now :)
<lotuspsychje> danrik: check the ubuntu touch video's on 1+1
<danrik> lotuspsychje, hmm. it says blutooth, mobile data and wifi arent working. heh.
<danrik> lotuspsychje, guess im gonna be rocking cyanogen for now.
<DonkeyHotei> danrik: the development model has been the nexus4, not the nexus5
<DonkeyHotei> video playback doesn't work on the nexus5 either
<danrik> DonkeyHotei, heh. that's fine. I've already ordered one plus one.
<DonkeyHotei> one plus one support is a work in progress
<danrik> DonkeyHotei, yeah. so im gonna be using android for now I guess.
<DonkeyHotei> most things don't work on the one plus one yet
<danrik> DonkeyHotei, when ubuntu phone with acceptable hardware gonna gonna come out - Ill  just buy it.
<DonkeyHotei> like the meizu mx4?
<danrik> DonkeyHotei, well - whatever gonbna come out. mx4 or m1 note or whatever. :)
<phix> lotuspsychje: I don't know many kiddies that use IRC these days :)
<lotuspsychje> ?
<Guest75847> Hi : I see the location in platform-api/src/ubuntu/application/ubuntu_application_api.cpp file and know the location is a .so library, but the implement of src/ubuntu/application/common/application/location/instance.h is invoke the ubuntu-location-serviced daemon through dbus-cpp, so exactly what is the location of "IMPLEMENT_VOID_FUNCTION1(location, xxx,xxx)" in ubuntu_application_api.cpp ?
<Guest75847> and I do not find .so file named location.so in /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ directory of device
<OscarBookworm> Some issues after installing devel on Nexus 10: earphone jack won't work, music app title won't start, browser is very buggy, does anybody else have these experiences?
<nhaines> The music app isn't (I believe) working in devel-proposed at all whatsoever for anyone right now.  But should be in a week or two.
<nhaines> There's basically no attention being given to the tablet right now.  I suspect that will change some time in the next 6 months.
<OscarBookworm> I followed the official installation instructions and installed devel, anyway which image will currently fit at best for the Nexus 10?
<nhaines> Probably devel-proposed, but as I said, no one's working on the tablet.  Everything's still focused on the phones at the moment.
<nhaines> I get a Nexus 7 in the mail some time in the next 48 hours.  Hopefully it'll be useful but I'm expecting to spend a lot of time dual-booting between Ubuntu and Android until 15.10.
<OscarBookworm> ok, I'm going to test a little bit more and wait for better times. How can I officially report ubuntu-touch bugs to Canonical?
<nhaines> Ubuntu Touch isn't really something that exists separately from Ubuntu, so you'll need to report the bug against the specific software exhibiting the problem on Launchpad.
<nhaines> Someone here can probably help you find out what software package if you have something specific in mind.
<georg1982> Hi is there a way to change the partition layout on a ubunutu phone running on a nexus 5 during runtime?
<Guest75847> Hi : I see the location in platform-api/src/ubuntu/application/ubuntu_application_api.cpp file and know the location is a .so library, but the implement of src/ubuntu/application/common/application/location/instance.h is invoke the ubuntu-location-serviced daemon through dbus-cpp, so exactly what is the location of "IMPLEMENT_VOID_FUNCTION1(location, xxx,xxx)" in ubuntu_application_api.cpp ?
<Guest75847> and I do not find .so file named location.so in /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ directory of device
<Guest75847> ???
<ogra_> Guest75847, wow, thats pretty detailed, i think tvoss and ricmm should be able to help you
<tvoss> Guest75847, what are you exactly trying to do? :=)
<tvoss> Guest75847, IMPLEMENT_VOID_FUNCTION1 is a macro defined by the platform api impl.
<ogra_> Laney, what do we do with silo4 now ?
<Laney> ogra_: thought you had an idea
<Laney> I don't
<Laney> maybe take didrocks stuff which doesn't have this issue, not sure how many changes that is
<didrocks> OOC?
<didrocks> I guess you are talking about whoopsie-preferences and such
<ogra_> yes
<Laney> mutilating the code to work around this limitation would be quite sad
<ogra_> so we just discussed it in the landing meeting
<didrocks> whoopsie-preferences is for vivid-only
<didrocks> or rather, with latest whoopsie
<didrocks> which moved the conffiles
<ogra_> my idea was to change livecd-rootfs the same way we do for timezone and hostname settings
<ogra_> so that the file actually lives in a writable dir
<Laney> that required hacks in systemd too
<Laney> pitti bears the scars
<ogra_> then we can write atomically to it
<ogra_> but ....
<didrocks> I'm really out of context about the issue/what you are trying to solve
<ogra_> thats to big of a change to do it right now
<ogra_> so we will prepare it but not land it ... and can land it after the OTA *if needed*
<didrocks> Laney: for whoopsie? no systemd hacks AFAIK
<Laney> no
<Laney> for /etc/timezone & co
<ogra_> right, but vivid doesnt use /etc/default anymore
<ogra_> so there we shouldnt need the hack
<didrocks> ah ok
<ogra_> unless you atomically write to the .override file
<didrocks> ogra_: I guess you can forget about the atomic call as long as we have all those bindmounts…
<didrocks> apart if you make the dir writable, of course
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, good morning! I added one more comment to https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/settings-page/+merge/253975
<ogra_> (which would then be really tricky ... since we cant draw the same trick for upstart jobs)
<Guest75847> Hi tvoss: I know the macro, and the macro implement eventually will load a library, and the library name will be passed from declare place such as in "IMPLEMENT_VOID_FUNCTION1(location, xxx,xxx)" location is the library name ?
<Guest75847> hello tvoss?
<tvoss> Guest75847, the library loading is handle by http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/view/head:/src/bridge/bridge.h
<tvoss> Guest75847, where Bridge means the bridge between bionic and glibc world
<tvoss> Guest75847, the IMPLEMENT_VOID_FUNCTION* macros only resolve symbols from the loaded library
<robin-hero> Hi all! When will be the next OTA update release this week?
<ogra_> sil2100, jibel ^^^
<ogra_> robin-hero, i think it goes to bq first for sign off, before it goes public
<robin-hero> ogra_: And what is this mean?
<ogra_> that it might not be this week :)
<tvoss> Guest75847, does that answer you question?
<robin-hero> ogra_: Oh, I am very sad, I can't wait for the new update because the better battery life :( :D
<Guest75847> so where is  location.so in "IMPLEMENT_VOID_FUNCTION1(location, xxx,xxx)" ?
<ogra_> yeah, i guessed so
<robin-hero> ogra_: is the proposed channel enough stable for every day use?
<ogra_> robin-hero, i might be worng, thats why io pinged jibel and sil2100, one of them should know
<sil2100> Hey
<ogra_> sil2100, do you knwo if we push out the image directly or does it go to bq first ?
<sil2100> robin-hero: due to the holiday-delays, I suppose the OTA will be made available to the users next week, since we will start the release process for it later today
<sil2100> ogra_: BQ needs to sign it off as well
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> So it's a 2 step sign-off process indeed :)
<ogra_> sil2100, we should make that more clear in the landing mails
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy World Health Day! :-D
<sil2100> ogra_: right, I'll do that
<ogra_> i.e. that "we release this week" means nothing to the user
<robin-hero> sil2100: Thanks for the answer.
<ogra_> (apart from "wait for bq now" ... )
<nhaines>  I'm happy because unless UPS intentionally sits on my package, I'll get my Nexus 7 later today!  :D
<nhaines> I guess that devel-proposed is still the best channel for tablets?
<sil2100> ogra_: usually BQ signs it off in around a day, so in the best case it shouldn't be much delay
<sil2100> But yeah
<ogra_> nhaines, yeps
<nhaines> ogra_: thanks.  :)
<ogra_> sil2100, right, we just need to get user expectations right, to not cause ddisappointment
<robin-hero> ogra: So my question again: Is 14.09-proposed channel enough stable for everyday use? If yes, how can I change to this channel?
<ogra_> robin-hero, if it is only for getting the OTA earlier, i wouldnt ... after the OTA that channel might see breakage until it is stablized for the next OTA
<ogra_> (if it is to help testing and fixing  such breakage, sure then switch, but be aware that there might be issues after the OTA went out which you will likely have to deal with)
<nhaines> ogra_: can you roll back updates?
<ogra_> you will, once we base on snappy :)
<nhaines> \o/
<ogra_> but not now, no ...
<ogra_> you can re-flash with a former version
<nhaines> Is that a 15.10 thing?
<ogra_> snappy ? yeah, kind of ...
<ogra_> we still have some issues with the age of the device kernels that arent easy to solve
<robin-hero> ogra_: but I think every update in 14.09-proposed channel needs a QA signoff, it isn't true?
<ogra_> (snappy requires systemd, our systemd version (latest upstream) dropped support for older kernels)
<nhaines> Yes, of course.
<nhaines> robin-hero: no, 14.09-proposed is where the updates land and then the QA reports lead to the next version as they stabilize so that a promotion to 14.09 can happen.
<ogra_> robin-hero, the package bundles (silos) need QA signoff ... but that might not catch issues that only happen if the silo is built into the image ... every release from -proposed to the actual OTA channel needs QA (and bq) signoff
<ogra_> but we dont test every single -proposed image
<robin-hero> ogra_: nhaines: Ah, now it is clear, thanks
<Guest75847> Hi tvoss: QtLocation will call to these interface about location in platform-api/src/ubuntu/application/ubuntu_application_api.cpp eventually ?
<tvoss> Guest75847, QtLocation will call to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/view/head:/include/ubuntu/application/location/service.h
<tvoss> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/view/head:/include/ubuntu/application/location/session.h
<tvoss> Guest75847, QtLocation does not know anything about the implementation of the platform api
<ZacharyI123> Whenever I try to locate myself, the app/scope/whatever I am using does not manage to locate me even if location detection and GPS are on. The only way I manage to locate myself is through being connected to a wireless network. I am using a nexus 4 running stable 14.09. Help?
<ogra_> ZacharyI123, the nexus4 images do not have the HERE location provider installed, GPS needs up to 20min to get a sattelite fix ...
<EdwardMorbius> hi, how can I move .crash file from the phone? I used sudo to change permissions for it (copied it to Documents) but phone refuses to attach it in gmail, and desktop says libmtp error cannot get file from device
<ZacharyI123> GPS is always on, I never turn it off. Still getting no location :(
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, they get deleted automatically a while after they got uploaded automatically
<ogra_> ZacharyI123, being outdoors ?
<ZacharyI123> The map app always says geoloction failed unless wifi is on
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ I have the file copied to Documents
<ZacharyI123> Outdoors, indoors and driving
<EdwardMorbius> and this one wasnt uploaded according to whoopsie
<ogra_> there is a "SensorStatus" app in the store
<ogra_> that should give a little more info about GPS (just a little thouh)
<ZacharyI123> I will just get it now brb
<ZacharyI123> ty
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, sudo /usr/share/apport/whoopsie-upload-all
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, that should trigger an upload of the file
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ ok thanks  I will try that now
<Guest75847> thanks for the answer!  and would you please talk about the calling process, such as QtLocation (QML)->QtLocation(C++)->....service.h/session.h? I don't know I need to
<ogra_> you can watch the progess in /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log
<Guest75847>  use QtLocation (QML) or QtLocation(C++)
<ZacharyI123> ogra_ SensorStatus installed. The GPS bit has a green tick for Found supported backend, the Mathod says Satelite, and everything else is blank. What can I do?
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ I got an error for the file
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, what error ?
<EdwardMorbius> error processing compressed file ended before the end-of-stream-marker etc
<EdwardMorbius> that is for the crash file I wanted to move from the phone
<ogra_> thats inside the file ? or when opening it
<EdwardMorbius> that is reported in the terminal whey I type the command you provided
<ogra_> ah
<EdwardMorbius> file corrupted maybe or something?
<ogra_> well, i'm not sure it makes actual sense to upload a corrupt file
<ogra_> probably it crashed whhile compressing
<EdwardMorbius> oh too bad its corrupted, it was related to unity8 freeze.
<ZacharyI123> <ogra_> I have tried SensorStatus. The GPS bit has a green tick for 'Found supported backend', the 'Method' says 'Satelite', and everything else is blank. What can I do?
<ogra_> Saviq, ^^^ do you gain anything from EdwardMorbius uploading a corrupt crash file for unity8
<ogra_> ?
<Saviq> ogra_, EdwardMorbius, nope, sorries
<ogra_> ZacharyI123, well, that looks like GPS is on but doesnt have a sattelite fix
<EdwardMorbius> Saviq ok then I was just planning to update the bug report and say the file is corrupted but no need now
<ogra_> on the N4 i actually have to leave the device outside on the window shelf for 20-30 min to get GPS at all
<ZacharyI123> Strange. Could a case interfere? Tbh I haven't reflashed for ages so I may try that. Maybe one of the devel/devel-rpoposed builds will give me more luck
<ZacharyI123> That's not good. I hope the bq/meizu are a damn lot better!
<ogra_> what channel are you on currently ?
<ZacharyI123> stable
<ogra_> thats really ancient
<ZacharyI123> haha, what should I go for?
<ogra_> and yes, bq and meizu ship the nokia HERE provider ...
<ZacharyI123> that's good, can I change my channel without reflashing?
<ogra_> well, dveel-proposed is still a bit bugy, but there location should work
<ZacharyI123> cheers
<ogra_> devel (without proposed) is also pretty old (december) but i dont know if location is fixed or not in that image
<ZacharyI123> so is it only devel-rpoposed that has the location fixed?
<ZacharyI123> and how can I change the channel (if possible) without reflashing?
<ZacharyI123> ogra_ ???
<ogra_> via adb ...
<ogra_> see the system-image-cli command, it has a --switch option
<ZacharyI123> fab, thanks! right, is it only devel-proposed that has location fixed?
<ogra_> (needs sudo to execute ... no sudo to read the --help output ;) )
<ZacharyI123> ok :)
<ogra_> i dont know, i havent touched an N4 in a long time ... but if it is fixed, proposed is the most likely channel to have the fix
<ZacharyI123> ok thanks!
<ZacharyI123> at least the release devices work, very tempted to get the bq, or the meizu when its out
<ogra_> +1
<ZacharyI123> with the nexus, due to limited ram, my background apps close as I am using them :(
<ogra_> that is by design though
<ogra_> apps you put in bg get sig-stopped ... if the ram is used up they get sig-killed, if you foreground them, they should start again though
<ZacharyI123> yeah, still lose your place
<ZacharyI123> I am waiting for meizu, any clues when and how it will be out?
<nhaines> ZacharyI123: Meizu decides all that internally.
<nhaines> Even if anyone outside of Meizu *did* know, it'd be under NDA.
<ZacharyI123> right, should be soon though?
<nhaines> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<popey> "soon"
<k1l> \o/
<nhaines> Soon: http://i.imgur.com/9QQh8qT.jpg
<tvoss> ogra_, please note that the LastSeen timestamps on wifis in vivid are corrupt
<tvoss> ZacharyI123, ^
<tvoss> with that, network-based positioning might not work at all or be flaky
<tvoss> Guest75847, QML or C++ is up to you, both just works (tm), modulo bugs in the positioning stack
<Guest75847> OK, thank tvoss, I'll try!
<Anon_189473> Hello! I had originally planned to purchase a Nexus7 for Ubuntu Touch. I had ordered two stickers to 'personalise' the device (see www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161646250081 and http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111507947637 ). Unfortunately I did not get on with UT on my E4.5, which I have subsequently returned. I have no interest now in purchasing the Nexus7 and as such as the stickers are surplus. Would anybody like these? (Ideally UK). L
<ogra_> Anon_189473, oh :(
<ogra_> Anon_189473, why did you not get along with the bq ?
<Anon_189473> ogra_: Just too many things not quite there for use as a daily phone for me (bluetooth support for handsfree being one significant example). I understand it's a platform in development and I'm still excited about it but it's just a little too green for me at this stage... Maybe in the future? :-)
<ogra_> ah .. well, the next OTA (within this or early next week) will fix a ton of these issues
<ogra_> but yeah, if you feel it is to "green" then it isnt for you indeed
 * ogra_ uses an ubuntu phone as daily driver since about 1 year ... no android around me ... and i havent looked back yet ... but my demands are probably different
<Anon_189473> ogra_: Maybe I should have waited another week then. Or maybe the UT release should have been held another week? Either way, some people can live with it and some not. As I say, I'm still really interested in the project and you guys should proud of where you're at with it, but it's just too soon for me.
<Anon_189473> And - on that note - that's why I don't need those stickers. I could toss them in the bin but I gathered it was worth checking if anybody else was interested before I did so... I know putting stickers on your gadgets is not something some people are happy with though :-)
<ogra_> well, reality is that we cant really test all corner cases, external hardware etc etc ... so we kind of need reports from community people that catch such issues we didnt or couldnt test
<ogra_> i think for an 1.0 release we did pretty well ... definitely not worse to IOS 1.0 or android 1.0
<ogra_> and with the ~8 days of battery life i get with the current OTA proposed image i think we even advanced beyoond them
 * Anon_189473 was always quite fond of Android on the HTC Dream/G1 - But I suppose that was many years a go and expectations change :)
<popey> reminds me ogra_, next time you reboot your phone, please pull the sd card out :)
<ogra_> popey, oh, i still owe you an info, right
<ogra_> (i'm pretty convinced any SD will work though, i'D like to test a 128G one one day)
<dednick> seb128: hey. trying to run AP tests for system settings. getting an error:
<dednick> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.dbus.exceptions.DBusException: ('org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.DoesNotExist', 'Access point with SSID [fake ssid] could not be found')
<dednick> any idea?
<Guest75847> Hi tvoss?
<tvoss> hey
<Guest75847> I find two libubuntu_application_api.so, one is in platform/android/hybris/, and aother is in platform/src/ubuntu/application/
<Guest75847> Do you know the difference?
<ogra_> dednick, looks like the device isnt set up properly to allow dbus
<ogra_> did you do all the preparation stuff needed for AP tests ?
<dednick> ogra_: hm. I might have reflashed since i last did that. thanks
<seb128> dednick, unsure, check with jgdx
<seb128> that seems like the recent dbusmock changes
<dednick> seb128: yeah. i just saw there were changes to those tests. i've merged latest and rebuilding now.
<seb128> k
<tvoss> Guest75847, you only need to consider the one that is installed in /usr/lib/${arch}/lib...
<Guest75847> I see libubuntu_application_api.so/.so.2/.so.2.9.0,and the 3 so all can work!
<Guest75847> in /usr/lib/${arch}/ directory
<cotton> hi everyone
<cotton> Any news about the date for the next April ota update ?
<cotton> Thanks
<ogra_> cotton, i just answered the same question on the mailing list
<Guest75847> thank tvoss， see you！
<tvoss> Guest75847, yup
<jgdx> dednick, hey, do a sync with trunk, the fix for that should be in there.
<sturmflut-work> Just out of curiosity, am I the only one "fighting" with Mundo Reader Germany's customer service?
<sturmflut-work> Hmmm, I put my Aquaris E4.5 down five minutes ago and it automagically rebooted into Fastboot mode. What to do now?
<ogra_> weird, havent seen that
<sturmflut-work> Okay, holding POWER+VOLUME_UP got me into the boot menu and now it is back up again
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: This is the first time this happened, but I only got the phone yesterday evening
<ogra_> battery charged ?
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: Jep, 34% charged
<popey> one of my "friends" managed to poke the phone into fastboot in a bar at fosdem
<ogra_> popey, by putting it down ?
<popey> not sure what he did, i handed it to him, he handed it back and said "not ready for prime time"
<popey> at the time i didn't know the special move to get out of fastboot which was frustrating
<ogra_> worst case juts hold power until it hard reboots
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: I did, how long do you have to hold the power button on the E4.5 until it aborts fastboot mode and reboots? Because I held it for like 20 seconds and nothing happened
<ogra_> pretty long i think
<popey> longer than you think
<ogra_> john-mcaleely would know i guess
<dednick> jgdx: ta
<sturmflut-work> Hmmm, I somehow automatically expected that it was about ten seconds because it is about ten seconds on the Android devices I have
<sturmflut-work> My fault
<ogra_> it is a few secs in all other modes iirc
<popey> i do like the "powered by ubuntu" thing on the retail phone
<popey> and the origami background
<ogra_> mine is still in the box :)
<sturmflut-work> It is actually a pretty neat device. I was surprised by how much lighter than the Nexus 4 it feels
<ogra_> it is also impressingly fast compared to the N$
<ogra_> *N4
<ogra_> (mostly thanks to the small resoultion i thinnk)
<adexmont> hi :)
<popey> hello
<adexmont> i'm here to get some information about ubuntu-touch and parallella platform
<adexmont> is there anyone that already tryed this ?
<popey> AlanBell: did you get your parallella?
<davidcalle> adexmont, parallella have their own Ubuntu spin
<davidcalle> adexmont, https://github.com/parallella/pubuntu
<adexmont> yes, i know that, just looking for some other lightweight os alternatives
<davidcalle> Oh, ok
<ogra_> adexmont, there are snappy images for parallella ...
<ogra_> cant get any lighter ubuntu (though snappy doesnt have any UI bits yet)
<adexmont> i was looking for a sort of android instead of ubuntu (maybe on arm can perform better ?) but i will not able to compile from scratch
<ogra_> you think java performs better on arm ?!?
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> if you have an android 4.4 tree you could try porting ubuntu though :)
<adexmont> don't know, just looking at smartphone that run a worst cpu than zynq7020 and perform better
<ogra_> (we use the binary drivers from android in ubuntu, you need a minimal tree to build the container we run after startup)
<AlanBell> popey: yes, but I have no clue what to do with it
<cleiton> good day, anyone know how to install or configure ubuntu with the features of ubuntu-touch?
<adexmont> thanks
<cleiton> bom dia, alguem sabe como instalar ou configurar o ubuntu com as funcionalidades do ubuntu-touch?
<sturmflut-work> cleiton: you can install Ubuntu 15.04 and then install unity8. But it isn't ready for primetime yet.
<ogra_> yu can also try the desktop-next images
<ogra_> (on a PC )
<cleiton> sturmflut-work: thanks!!
<robin-hero> I didn't find the file uploading option in messages in the Facebook webapp. Is it possible that it isn't supported?
<ogra_> robin-hero, what kind of file ?
<robin-hero> like pictures
<robin-hero> I want to share a picture in the messages
<cleiton> Does anyone know how to configure ubuntu with accelerometer functionality, automatic rotating screen?
<ogra_> robin-hero, you need to open the allery app (or camera), opne the pic ... there is a menu at the top right ... select "share" and then select facebook from the popup dialog
<ogra_> *gallery
<robin-hero> ogra: but this is share the picture on my wall, right? But I want to share it in the chat.
 * ogra_ has no facebook account ... i donw know the difference :)
<robin-hero> I can send stickers, but not photo/picture
<robin-hero> ogra_: When will be your new G+ webapp available? I don't like the actual version.
<ogra_> robin-hero, you can sideload my click ...
<sturmflut-work> cleiton: There is an article by John Wells about Ubuntu on tablets, http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/ , and there he mentions a script he wrote to rotate the screen, https://github.com/jfwells/linux-asus-t100ta/tree/master/rotation/lib/udev
<sturmflut-work> cleiton: But it doesn't use the accelerometer yet
<sturmflut-work> cleiton: I don't know if the rotation feature in Unity8 makes use of accelerometers on "normal" tablets and PCs, or if it just works on the phone.
<cleiton> sturmflut-work: ok
<dbarth_> alex-abreu: ^^ about sharing on facebook
<alex-abreu> dbarth_, robin-hero there is an issue w/ the user agent there that makes it not possible to access some fb photo share bits, I need to fix it
<DrGnomage> Hello everyone, just wondering is the screen dimming while playing a video a bug or should it be dimming after ~40 seconds?
<ogra_> robin-hero, download http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/google-plus.ogra_0.2_all.click ... enable developer mode and push it via adb to /home/phablet/ .... then log in and run: pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted google-plus.ogra_0.2_all.click
<cleiton> sturmflut-work: I'm from Brazil and here the information are very few on touch technology.
<cleiton>  sturmflut-work: Thank you for your attention
<ogra_> alex-abreu, hey ho ... so i'm looking for a way to get direct photo and video sharing from camera and gallery to work in my alternate G+ app... ken pointed me to your latest G+ commits, but i dont really see how you do the picasa uploads (or youtube), is that actually supposed to work in your last commit ?
<sturmflut-work> cleiton: No problem! What kind of device are you using?
<ogra_> alex-abreu, i would expect some C++ handler that does the login and pushing to the photos/video places G+ uses
<alex-abreu> ogra_, I dont do picassa uploads
<ogra_> but how do you upload then ?
<robin-hero> alex-abreu: thanks, is there a bug report for it?
<cleiton> sturmflut-work: Lenovo yoga 2 13
<alex-abreu> ogra_, g+ is very nasty as an app, there are no g+ apis for uploads etc.
<ogra_> the /share? url only takes a URL parameter
<ogra_> right, i know
<ogra_> i'm banging my head against this since two weeks :)
<alex-abreu> ogra_, so it is very very inconvenient to work w/, ... so the only option there was to play w/ the dom and the webview internals
<ogra_> oh !
<alex-abreu> ogra_, yeah this is depressingly bad
<alex-abreu> no apis and such
<ogra_> nah ... just inconvenient
<alex-abreu> robin-hero, yes hold on a sec
<ogra_> there are apis for picasa and for youtube
<ogra_> you just need to somehow get them integrated
<sturmflut-work> cleiton: Nice! Please do report back about your progress.
<ogra_> (which is rather a bigger thing to do indeed)
<cleiton> ok
<alex-abreu> ogra_, well more than that, ... the code is very britle since it relies on a given dom structure, and google made it so that you have no anchor point in terms of class/id, everything is "anonymized"
<ogra_> yeah, they seem to use some random number generator for names :)
<alex-abreu> ogra_, the picassa api afaik are somewhat deprecated, and they dont allow you to post on your g+ wall anyway
<ogra_> but they usually dont change at least
<cleiton> sturmflut-work: ok
<ogra_> they allow you to use the lh3.googlecontent url ...
<ogra_> so you upload to picasa/google-photos ... obtain that url ... and re-use the /share url
<ogra_> same should work with youtube
<alex-abreu> ogra_, pretty much as dirty as the dom thing :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but will give you video too :)
<alex-abreu> ogra_, video upload is not so much of an issue, the same dirty dome bit would work
<alex-abreu> dom
 * ogra_ will take a look 
<ogra_> is that in a userscript ?
<alex-abreu> robin-hero, https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1392331
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1392331 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Unable to share photos directly on the facebook webapp (or via browser)" [High,Confirmed]
<alex-abreu> ogra_, it's a mix
<ogra_> i got in-app photo sharing working OOTB ... just not the external bits
<ogra_> (as well as URL sharing from content-hub)
<robin-hero> alex-abreu: Thanks
<_1_zabi> hi
<Giordano> si parla italiano?
<ogra_> Giordano, generally we speak english here ... but there might be italians in the channel
<Trevinho> Giordano: if you need some italian guidance, join #ubuntu-it-dev
<jgdx> mpt, hi, do you have apn designs in your backlog?
<mpt> jgdx, yes, working on them right now
<jgdx> mpt, cool. Wondering if you saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1388222/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1388222 in Ubuntu UX "APN editor: only names of existing APNs are visible" [Medium,Triaged]
<jgdx> dednick, green test run on mako. Great.
<jgdx> dednick, no, wait. Looking at the wrong MP.
<mpt> jgdx, yes, I think the way to fix that is switching from instant-apply to a preview screen with an “Apply” button
<jgdx> mpt, yes, and give us more elbow room to e.g. inform the user on failure.
<pitti> does anyone know how I open a link in a new tab (in the phone browser)?
<jgdx> pitti, press and hold — open in new tab
<jgdx> pitti, btw, I added a pr to p-dbusmock.
<pitti> jgdx: that doesn't seem to work on http://zeit.de -- if I do that it marks the paragraph and puts a blue border around it and gives me a "copy" button
<pitti> jgdx: yes, I saw, thanks! back from the long Easter weekend, catching up
<pitti> jgdx: ah, tapping on the headers works, just not tapping a bit below (these also work as links, just not for the menu)
<pitti> thanks!
<jgdx> pitti, cool. Hope you had a nice Easter. Thank you.
<pitti> jgdx: I did, we had some nice days with family and friends in Dresden; how about you?
<mpt> awe_, jgdx: Do IA (LTE) APNs have any different fields from “default” APNs?
<jgdx> pitti, awesome. Had a lovely time on our farm with Family and friends. Classic Poirot and candy. :)
<jgdx> mpt, I don't know. abeato might :) ^^
<abeato> mpt, APN, user and password is enough
<jgdx> abeato, thanks
<abeato> jgdx, np
<dednick> jgdx: Seems like a bunch of the WIfi tests are being skipped because of a problem in the AP tests. WifiPage.have_wireless is looking for "SwitchMenuItem" rather than "SwitchMenu". And it seems to be hiding another failure in test_connect_to_hidden_network_then_cancel
<dednick> AttributeError: 'WifiTestCase' object has no attribute 'active_connection_mock
<jgdx> dednick, I saw the same thing during Easter.
<dednick> jgdx: ok, I'm fixing the rename in my branch
<jgdx> dednick, rename?
<dednick> SwitchMenuItem
<dednick> unless you think it should be separate
<dednick> it was changed to SwitchMenu awhile ago, but looks like the AP tests were overlooked
<jgdx> dednick, can I do the rename in a separate branch?
<dednick> jgdx: sure
<mpt> thanks abeato
<abeato> mpt, np
<karatsu> hi, i ve just bougth bq ubunt phone .. and i'm using ubuntu as main os for desktop .. is there any app usefull on desktop to use with the mobile ?
<lotuspsychje> karatsu: you mean instant messaging?
<dobey> karatsu: the phone does not yet do full convergence, if that is what you're asking
<karatsu> no .. i remember a time showing video where user can send and view sms from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> karatsu: telegram app?
<karatsu> at least can i remote display phone app on desktop ?
<dobey> karatsu: that was probably the convergence video. that is not doable yet really
<dobey> no, you cannot remote display the phone screen on a PC yet
<karatsu> @lotuspsychje : i ve install and test telegram .. seems good alt to whatsapp
<Anon_189473> dobey: As a matter of interest, when you do you expect the full convergence (as intended for Ubuntu Edge) to make it into a release?
<dobey> Anon_189473: when it's ready :)
<lotuspsychje> dobey: isnt there a new teamviewer touch app out?
<dobey> Anon_189473: it will of course also require a phone with a certain level of hardware to really be useful, as well
<karatsu> as a matter of interest when will be the next release .. currently using r20 (stable) but seems there's more recent version (dev) ?
<Anon_189473> I know you cannot make a public commitment, and that's not really what I'm after... But are we talking 1 month, 1 year, 3 years?
<ogra_> Anon_189473, the public commitment we made was "in 16.04"
<dobey> lotuspsychje: i don't know, but it wouldn't let you view/use the phone on another device really, as the security model doesn't allow it
<ogra_> but also only on hardware that cn do it
<ogra_> *can
<Anon_189473> Just this was first talked about some years a go and with Windows 10 apparently doing something similar (I don't know the details - It was news to me too) I wonder if Ubuntu will get there first or not.
<dobey> karatsu: another OTA will be coming soon to the stable channel
<ogra_> most likely not, unless you grow canonical by factor 100 ...
<Anon_189473> ogra_: 16.04 - So is that ~year?
<ogra_> microsoft has a few more employees :)
<karatsu> is it safe to use terminal and apt-get on mobile like in desktop ? because i think there jre in repo ..
<ogra_> Anon_189473, thats an ubuntu release version
<Anon_189473> Yes but release for 16.04 is approx 1 yr away?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> and by then you will see the very first iteration of that feature ...
<Anon_189473> Interesting.
<ogra_> which doesnt mean it will be available on all phones right from there on or something
<popey> karatsu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/599488/how-to-install-a-deb-file-in-ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> to have a laptop in your pocket ... you ... well ... need laptop hardware inside a phone case
<Anon_189473> It's one of those difficult things - Being open Ubuntu (understandably) wants to demo the best features but it seems the good ones get snapped up by people with more time + money. And this means the average shopper probably does not even realise the importance that Ubuntu had in that vision.
<ogra_> devices with decent amoount of ram rae still non-existent
<davmor2> ogra_: not fair, it's more like 1000 not 100
<Anon_189473> But I guess there is no other way aside from keeping it secret which is not particularly in fitting with the philosophy.
<popey> who said it's secret?
<popey> he said the answer - when it's ready
<ogra_> davmor2, we'd get along with x100 to surpass development speed though ;)
<popey> (which it isn't)
<davmor2> ogra_: oh indeed
<Anon_189473> I did not say it was secret - quite the opposite unless I've mistyped (will read back)
<popey> maybe I misread
<Anon_189473> what I meant to say is 1) Ubuntu come out with a good idea (publically) 2) Some other company with more people and money implement it first
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we can live with that :)
<ogra_> many of our phone concepts showed up in the past iphone too :)
<popey> and android
<ogra_> yeps
<popey> android material design builds a lot on our origami / suru concepts
<Anon_189473> And that's the shame of it because the vast majority of users of phones will not know this and never give Ubuntu the credit the software deserves.
<Anon_189473> And the only way I see around that is to not make the ideas public but I understand that's not the philosophy..
<ogra_> Anon_189473, canonical has ~600 employees, we dont need to be the leadin entitiy in the phone busines ... 1-.3% of the market would even enable us to easily break even and hire more people
<Anon_189473> I really hope that happens
<Anon_189473> (Given the innovation we so often read about)
<ogra_> (and only a very small margin of these 600 are developers ... and an even smaller one work on phone stuff)
<davmor2> and even less are QA ;)
<cwayne> and even less are davmor2
<davmor2> cwayne: everyone emulates me though, they have all started thinking how will Dave break this I'm sure of it ;)
<cwayne> davmor2, :)
<dobey> emulate is a strong word
<davmor2> dobey: so you're not hard working, diligent, and all about quality hang you head in shame ;) oh and sarcasm by the boatload we all need that LD
<davmor2> :D even
<dobey> davmor2: it's just not possible to emulate you
<davmor2> dobey: haha
<mpt> abeato, awe_: Can Ubuntu tell automatically *whether* you need LTE APN settings? (different from telling what those settings should be)
<awe_> mpt, no, other than whether provisioning returns a specific APN for LTE
<mpt> awe_, where “provisioning” means looking in the database?
<awe_> and it's possible that the carrier in question may not have an APN defined in our db
<mpt> ok
<awe_> which is why the editor needs to be able to enter one
<awe_> mpt, ack
<awe_> if there's not an APN defined, then we use the default APN for this
<awe_> which isn't 100% guaranteed to work
<awe_> again, the problem is that the db will never be 100% accurate...
<awe_> as new carriers can sprout up, and old ones may fail...
<mpt> So we can’t even say, oh, this carrier uses WiMAX for 4G, therefore you won’t need LTE APN settings
<awe_> WiMax is dead
<mpt> (I’m just wikipediaing here)
<awe_> so basically, if an LTE APN exists for the SIM's carrier
<awe_> then we use it
<awe_> otherwise we use the same APN as used for Internet
<awe_> if this *fails*, then the user may need to manually enter one
<mpt> This is one thing I didn’t understand until today
<mpt> So when we try activating an Internet APN, we try it with LTE (and MMS?) too, just in case it works?
<awe_> no
<awe_> an LTE APN ( of type "IA" in the database ) is used for just that
<awe_> if we find one, we send it to rild *before* we ever get to worrying about setting up the internet connection
<awe_> if we don't find one, then we use the default APN ( ie. the one that's used for Internet )
<awe_> when we get to setting up the Internet connection, we try APNs of the type=Internet only
<mpt> So for LTE, it’s (1) see if it’s in the database, and if not or if it fails, (2) see if Internet is in the database, and if not or if it fails, (3) leave for you to set as custom
<mpt> While for Internet, it’s just (1) see if it’s in the database, and if not or if it fails, (2) leave for you to set as custom
<awe_> I'm not sure if the "if it fails" applies, you'd have to ask abeato
<awe_> please keep this new type separate from Internet
<mpt> Oh, for sure
<awe_> it's (a) if we find a type=ia, use it, else use the internet apn ( not sure about the fallback case )
<mpt> I was just wondering if there was a way we can avoid the fields being there in cases where they aren’t useful (e.g. my carrier doesn’t offer 4G yet)
<awe_> for internet, NM tries each APN w/type=Internet in sequence till it finds one that works
<awe_> if a user enters a custom APN for Internet
<mpt> oh yeah, I forgot about the multi-DB-entry case
<awe_> we tell NM to try it immediately
<awe_> and then if it fails, it goes round-robin again
<awe_> we've added support for a 'Preferred' tag to ofono
<mpt> so “if not or if it fails” -> “if there are none or if they all fail”
<awe_> this hasn't yet landed
<awe_> and we still have to add support to NM for this
<awe_> once we do, the APN editor will be able to mark an APN as preferred, regardless of whether or not mobile data is active
<awe_> NM will then *only* use the APN(s) marked 'Preferred'
<mpt> That reminds me of NM’s 2005-era eagerness to cycle through all open wi-fi networks it could see, looking for one that worked
<mpt> Albeit that an APN database entry is much less likely to be dodgy than a wi-fi network :-)
<dednick> tsdgeos: my device gdb isnt picking up qt5 symbols? any idea why?
<dednick> tsdgeos: after installing them i mean :)
<tsdgeos> dednick: not really, it usually works here, can you paste the backtrace?
<dednick> tsdgeos: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10763549/
<tsdgeos> dednick: which package di dyou install?
<dednick> tsdgeos: libqt5core5a-dbgsym libqt5dbus5-dbgsym
<tsdgeos> dednick: try qtbase5-dbg
<tsdgeos> for some reason sometimes i have issues with the dbgsym packages
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah. ok
<spazzymoto> Hey guys, can one of you take a look at my dmesg if you get a chance and let me know if you can see a reason my partitions in the android container dont seem to get mounted on startup http://pastebin.com/xSjPMfiT
<spazzymoto> Not sure if these have anything to do with it
<spazzymoto> [    1.905960] 8941_l22: Failed to create debugfs directory [    1.906014] 8941_s3: Failed to create debugfs directory
<spazzymoto> otherwise it seems to go pear shaped around line 756
<Bogdan> i have a bug with youtube video on ubuntu touch from bq. If is here someone interested for a log file i am available
<Bogdan> The problem is that i dont see video, just audio
<ogra_> better file it in launchpad so it doesnt get lost :)
<ogra_> Bogdan, is that with the default install ? nothing made writable or tinkered with ?
<Bogdan> I made an update to v. 20
<Bogdan> Default install, yes
<Bogdan> I made an system update, not from terminal
<Bogdan> I will open a bug after 2 days, i have only phone, no computer for 2 days
<ogra_> yes, please do
<ogra_> thats definitely not normal ... and nothing we have seen with a default install
<Bogdan> I can copy paste some logs
<dobey> pmcgowan was saying yesterday there is already a bug for that
<dobey> something about an issue with "target-densitydpi" not being supported
<dobey> pmcgowan: ^^ do you know the bug # for that issue?
<pmcgowan> yes I reopened a bug on it one sec
<Bogdan> Yes, its that bug
<pmcgowan>  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303997
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303997 in Oxide "youtube no video The key "target-densitydpi" is not supported" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> Bogdan, I added your paste to that bug,
<pmcgowan> but I have no idea why you see that and others dont
<pmcgowan> its as if the content is different
<dobey> well, i guess taiebot saw it :)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, that might well be ... youtube uses gelolocking
<ogra_> *geolocking
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i can only watch ~30% of the music videos that davmor2 posts at times ... youtube germany locks me down for them
<pmcgowan> ogra_, but that key its using is long deprecated, seems just like bad html
<ogra_> ah
<dobey> mardy: signon is in github, or i should propose changes to the bzr branch in LP? (did you move it off google code yet?)
<davmor2> ogra_: use a vpn then you can enjoy all the tunes ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, i know ... not all my firefoxes are set up fo rthat though
<spazzymoto> Anyone know if the messages from line 34 are a problem or normal? http://pastebin.com/3MZ2g0mY generate by enabling debugging on lxc
<Bogdan> i will complete the bug about youtube on bq in the next days
<Bogdan> I am the user mention on launchpad
<ogra_> spazzymoto, well, does: "ps ax|grep /init" show you a process called /init ?
<spazzymoto> ogra, ill check now have to reflash cause i broke it lol.
<ogra_> heh
<spazzymoto> im sure init is running tho as i can log into the container?
<ogra_> well, if you see an "/init" (additionally to /sbin/init), thats the android init process inside the container
<ogra_> to enter the container you can use: lxc-console -t0 -nandroid
<ogra_> to read logs from the container you can directly call /system/bin/logcat ...
<spazzymoto> ps ax|grep /init    -> http://pastebin.com/dwaAgppa         looks good
<mardy> dobey: if you can, please propose it here: https://gitlab.com/accounts-sso/signond
<mardy> dobey: the github transition was temporary, I'll delete those projects
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> mardy: hmm, i see the debian/ dir is not in those repos. should i propose packaging changes to lp:signon or lp:libsignon-glib then?
<mardy> dobey: yes, if it's about packaging you should propose them in launchpad
<dobey> ok great
<roeei> dobey thanks for your reply last night, sorry i fell asleep
<roeei> about whatsapp and exchange
<dobey> sure
<roeei> i bough a bq 4.5 specifically to try ubuntu
<roeei> its the next best thing in the mobile world
<roeei> i really cant wait for t
<roeei> mobile/desktop convergence
<Bogdan> i have updated the bug with youtube. 1303997 bug
<Bogdan> If you have any question i can atach any log file
<dadexix86> is there a way to access the phone memory without mtp? on the italian irc there is a guy who cannot access it on ubuntu 14.04. investigating it a bit more, turned out that the phone shows up correctly in lsusb and dmesg, but gvfs does not see it, since it is not present in /run/user/1000/gvfs
<brunch875> try enabling developer mode and accessing via adb
<jgdx> cyphermox, hey, if you do not pass a specific object to AddAndActivateConnection for a wireless connection, what are the consequences?
<cyphermox> I don't know
<cyphermox> isn't it written in the doc?
<jgdx> kay
<jgdx> it's pretty vague
<cyphermox> mmkay :)
<Se7> hi guys
<brunch875> Hello Se7
<brunch875> welcome back!
<Se7> strange think...i can t swich off wifi when i slide down the icons
<brunch875> sometimes the menu glitches
<brunch875> reboot the phone and tata
<brunch875> I believe it has to do with the stuff behind crashing
<Se7> i ll try
<Se7> because if i swich off come on again by himself
<Se7> and the icon where i m connected doesn t change
<Se7> i reboot and tell you if it s change
<Se7> see you later :)
<brunch875> :)
<Se7_> tnx brunch875 he work now :*
<Se7_> i m at work..see you soon beautiful ppl
<jgdx> Wellark, ping
<matv1> is ofonod already a default package on 14.10 desktop?
<matv1> or rather ofono
<matv1> because i just saw a massive crash of my desktop and apport is saying ofonod was the proces that crashed
<matv1> I didnt think that ofono was already part of 14.10 desktop distribution
<jgdx> matv1, seems like it is. Do you have the crash file?
<tobstarr> hi, it seems there is no longer a package for git in the most recent version of ubuntu touch?
<tobstarr> is there a ppa where I can install it from?
<jgdx> matv1, if you have a crash file, $ ubuntu-bug <crash file> # would upload it and create a bug.
<matv1> jgdx i do have a ofonod crashfile yeah. I will do that. But just to satify my curiosity: Is ofono already part of 14.10 desktop by default? or did i get that from installing the sdk?
<jgdx> matv1, I'm not that informed, but looking at [1] gives the impression that it is default in utopic. [1] https://lists.canonical.com/archives/utopic-changes/
<dobey> tobstarr: apt-get is not supported on the phone images, and no, git is not in the archive for ubuntu-rtm
<dobey> tobstarr: if you need to do something with git on the phone, the best thing to do is create a chroot in the home directory and install packages you need within that chroot
<matv1> jgdx yes you are right. And its in my own proceslist. wow! And who said convergence wasnt happening :)
<jgdx> matv1, it's in trusty as well. Yeah, it's great!
<dobey> ofono (from ofono) is seeded in: ubuntu-desktop-next: daily-live ubuntu-touch: daily-preinstalled
<dobey> so no, not installed by default
<matv1> dobey ah so i got it with the sdk install i guess?
<tobstarr> dobey: but I am running apt-get on my phone?
<tobstarr> dobey: not supported or not recommended?
<dobey> tobstarr: either
<dobey> both
<tobstarr> dobey: strange, it does work quite well
<dobey> matv1: probably not? i don't have ofono installed here
<tobstarr> this is also what I read to e.g. run golang apps on ubuntu touch
<dobey> tobstarr: it does not work quite well
<dobey> you don't need apt to run go apps on the phone. you need go apps built to run on the phone
<matv1> dobey but the link to the utopic archive changes does sugest that an ofono package was accepted there
<tobstarr> dobey: but if I want to e.g. use qt I need cgo so I cannot cross compile
<tobstarr> how would I do that?
<dobey> matv1: i'm not sure what you mean by accepted. a new version was uploaded?
<matv1> I mean the link that jgdx mentioned ^^
<dobey> tobstarr: use the SDK
<matv1> yes i guess
<dobey> the link jgdx posted is the index to a mailing list archive
<dobey> i'm not going to troll through all those mails to find which one has ofono mentioned in it :)
<tobstarr> dobey: thanks, will look into the sdk
<dobey> tobstarr: what are you trying to do exactly?
<tobstarr> dobey: current status is to play around a bit, see what is possible
<tobstarr> will probably not use it as my goto phone
<dobey> tobstarr: if you want to use apt on the phone you either make a chroot in ~/ and do stuff in that chroot, or you give up upgrading the system image, or you lose any changes you made with apt, when you install the next update
<idlestabilizer> hello
<dobey> also / is not a very large partition, so it will get filled up very fast if you make it writable and start playing with apt
<tobstarr> dobey: how do updates work on the phone? do they replace all of the root partition?
<idlestabilizer> I am currently stuck while trying to flash UT on my Nexus 5. Always ends at the "This phone needs restoring from a PC or servcice center."
<tobstarr> dobey: yeah, I already ran into disk space issues
<dobey> tobstarr: pretty much, yes
<matv1> dobey oh ok. sorry just trying to get my head around why i have ofono running on regular 14.10 desktop. seems kind of weird. and I am not evenr unning the sdk atm.
<dobey> tobstarr: the system is read-only for a reason :)
<dobey> matv1: do you have the "ubuntu-touch" meta-package installed as well?
<tobstarr> dobey: well, it is only day 2 for me :)
<tobstarr> a lot of things to learn
<tobstarr> dobey: can you also use the sdk from a CLI level? I would like to use vim for the actual coding and just need some cross-compiler etc.
<dobey> tobstarr: updates are a file pulled off the image server, and unpacked on the device; not very different from android OTA updates
<matv1> dobey I dont think so but let me check
<dobey> tobstarr: well, you can code and use some tools, but not the sdk itself.
<tobstarr> dobey: are there any cli build tools?
<dobey> tobstarr: i don't use the sdk much myself, except to build things or play test with some qml UI; i mostly write code in emacs
<jgdx> matv1, or any of the packages listed after apt-cache rdepends ofono
<jgdx> matv1, it's in the archive, maybe not default install. Not sure how you figure that out on second thought.
<dobey> tobstarr: the ubuntu sdk ide is just a nice interface that runs whatever CLI tools are required to build the thing
<dobey> so g++, gcc-go, click, etc…
<dobey> jgdx: the seeded-in-ubuntu tool
<dobey> jgdx: it tells you if what seeds have it :)
<idlestabilizer> I read that the "This phone needs..."-msg is often seen while flashing and that people should wait - but for how long?
<tobstarr> dobey: I am running in the same issue I run on the cli (C source files not allowed when not using cgo(
<jgdx> dobey, thanks
<tobstarr> this is why I tried to compile on the device
<dobey> tobstarr: i don't know much about go, sorry; if there's no way to cross-compile, it should be possible to build on a device (but you should do that via a chroot, not by messing with /), or you can use qemu to do the build on a workstation
<dobey> or laptop or whatever
<dobey> idlestabilizer: you need to flash the stock android 4.4 back on it, boot up into the android welcome screen, reboot to the bootloader, and then do ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap ...
<idlestabilizer> dobey, ok. tried to flash it from lollipop
<tobstarr> dobey: is there anything I could read about chroot on the device?
<dobey> idlestabilizer: you can't have android 5.x if you want to replace android with ubuntu. it has some incompatible changes
<tobstarr> dobey: would that be something like debootstrap?
<idlestabilizer> dobey, ok, good to know...
<dobey> idlestabilizer: you need to have 4.4 on the phone. if you have 5.5 you can maybe use the multirom app from the play store, if you want to dual boot
<idlestabilizer> thanks!
<idlestabilizer> no dual boot necessary
<dobey> tobstarr: i don't know if there's a wiki page or anything about setting up such a chroot. i guess debootstrap might work to create one, i'm not 100% sure on what it does exactly either
<tobstarr> dobey: one more thing: how would I reset my device (if I fucked things up)? :)
<dobey> tobstarr: "click chroot create" might work too, but i don't see how to specify what directory to put it in
<dobey> tobstarr: reflash with ubuntu-device-flash i guess
<tobstarr> dobey: thanks, for the time being I did not break anyting I guess
<dobey> tobstarr: unless you destroy existing files in / you should be mostly fine though. worst you'll end up doing to stuff in ~ is losing your own data, or screwing up permissions by running something with sudo :)
<idlestabilizer> btw. what's the most recent stable version of UT?
<brunch875> r20, isn't it?
<dobey> whatever the latest in the stable channel is the most recent stable version :)
<dobey> brunch875: image numbers aren't aligned across devices and channels unfortunately
<tobstarr> I just use it as a toy, I am thinking of some stuff I would otherwise put on a raspi, nothing I can not afford loosing
<brunch875> ouvh
<dobey> for N5 the latest "stable" version is 17
<idlestabilizer> dobey, thank you!!
<idlestabilizer> ok, I am back at Android 4.4 will try to flash v17 now
<idlestabilizer> wow. Up and running! Thanks dobey
<idlestabilizer> cool
<mandel> ogra_, around?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-08
<nhaines> Aww, devel-proposed on Flo installed via MultiROM Manager just reboots.
<muka_> how  can I press ctrl+X in terminal using nano?
<nhaines> The newest Terminal app added support for this.
<yacuken_off> hi all
<yacuken_off> my modules installed to /lib/modules instead of /lib/modules/`uname -r`. and for now i can't do modprobe (look in /lib/modules/3.4.0-cyanogenmod-g67427e6/). insmod doesn't work too. how to fix this?
<Elimin8er> 268 people< would figure there would be someone here to help.
<nhaines> Elimin8er: I'm logged into IRC 24/7, and connect to my client on a virtual server from time to time.  That's how most people use IRC.
<nhaines> That way I can scroll back and catch up on important channels.
<nhaines> But more importantly, it's 12:15am or 1:15am for most of the engineers working on Ubuntu.
<Elimin8er> nhaines, Yes I know that.. but you would think someone would be around
<nhaines> Why would one think that?
<Elimin8er> Pard me, im American
<nhaines> So am I.
<nhaines> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Elimin8er> Its ok, I havent even asked a question.. I wouldnt know how to ask what I need help withm
<nhaines> IRC etiquette means that typically there's not a lot of "I don't know" repsonses.
<nhaines> It doesn't mean that no one's around.  It just means that no one's available with an answer.
<Elimin8er> ill give it a try, I have built alot of CM roms for a few diffrent devices, No problem there.. But I have problems trying to port this ubuntu-touch to my LG G3 (d851).. I get sometning about cant find config specs for cm_d851, Which might be my first mistake.
<Elimin8er> Does Ubuntu-Touch allow you to use cm sources?
<nhaines> Not that I'm aware of.  AOSP only.
<Elimin8er> I keep hearing other people use cm as well
<Elimin8er> there isnt really device spec for the d851
<Elimin8er> asop even
<Elimin8er> even the guide kept talking about going off of cm
<Elimin8er> cm would make it simple to port.. AOSP would make it a little more harder.
<bzoltan> dobey:  The SDK provides a bit more than just a UI for the build tools. Code completion, syntax highlight, context sensitive help, API documentation, manifest and apparmor file creation, project conversion, device detection and so on. The Ubuntu SDK is a tool itself. The milage to acomplish several development task is much less with the SDK than with plain CLI tools.
<dholbach> good morning
<robin-hero> morning
<nhaines> dholbach: I got my Nexus 7 today, but it appears that MultiROM Manager + Ubuntu doesn't work so well.  :)
<nhaines> I'll try the dualboot app soon.  Maybe when vivid looks more useful.
 * dholbach crosses fingers :)
<robin-hero> I noticed there is an unfamiliar card for me on trello board: "Regression Testing: ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed Arale 157" Is Arale is a codename for an other device? For MX4? :)
<robin-hero> How can I download a mail attachment from dekko? It is always show the content-hub. But I only want to download to the downloads folder.
<brunch875> note to self: write an app which can "open" everything and store it wherever
<robin-hero> brunch875: So I think I can't do this yet. Right?
<DanChapman> robin-hero: does filemanager not come up as a destination when downloading the attachment?
<brunch875> it doesn't
<robin-hero> DanChapman: No, it's not on the app's list
<ogra_> brunch875, heh, that would be an interesting challenge given that our security model doesnt allow apps to write outside of their cache dir in your home ...
<ogra_> (filemanager excepted here ... )
<brunch875> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<ogra_> haha
<DanChapman> robin-hero: hmm that's a bug then. I'm not sure if that's a dekko or filemanager bug though. Need to check that as really filemanager should appear for any mimetype in my opinion
<brunch875> should probably file a bug for downloading stuff like this
<brunch875> it's not only dekko
<brunch875> it happens with the web browser too
<robin-hero> heh, I solved it. :) Downloaded with wget from terminal :)
<brunch875> unfortunately this doesn't work with redirection mazes which are common in some webpages for downloads
<brunch875> :<
<DanChapman> robin-hero: :-D that works. or you could have looked in /tmp after dekko downloaded it and you would have found it
<Guest77917> hello, how to display Notification (from app ) to the tap named Notifications in status bar?
<Guest77917> the tab named Notifications in status bar
<Guest77917> hello ?
<brunch875> I'm sorry, I can't help :x
<brunch875> I haven't started making apps myself
<Guest77917> ^_^
<brunch875> don't worry, devs will eventually read your question. They're just working hard and check this chat via polling :p
<brunch875> Guest77917: did you check this? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/
<Guest77917> thanks very much!
<brunch875> cheers man! Happy hacking
<Se7> morningv:)
<brunch875> Good morning Se7!
<Se7> hey brunch875 <3
<Se7> how are you?
<brunch875> My back aches! I think I got ill
<brunch875> hopefully I only slept in a bad position
<Se7> or to much exercise in the bed :P
<brunch875> Hah, now I undestand what they mean by "sleep tight"
<Se7> lol
<Se7> i was thinking that is it s a bit weird that you can answer messages without unlock the phone
<brunch875> well, it's definitely more comfortable
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Draw a Picture of a Bird Day! :-D
<brunch875> is it?
<brunch875> is it, really?
<ogra_> Se7, there is a setting to disable that
<Se7> o.0 really
<ogra_> in the lock settings
 * Se7 have a look
<ogra_> you can disable the launcher and the notification list
<brunch875> JamesTait: done and done http://imgur.com/5DXlcBl
<Se7> nothifications and quick setting?
<JamesTait> Very good, brunch875!
<ogra_> Se7, right
<Se7> tnx ogra_ :)
<brunch875> I personally would remove my lock, but I need it to enable developer mode
<ogra_> yeah, that will be fixed within the next months
<brunch875> hoorray!
 * ogra_ just needs a bit of time to update the adbd sources, then i'll start working on key authentication ... that will make passwords useless
<ogra_> the adb we ship is still quite old
<brunch875> it's april, which means... 15.04!
<brunch875> will phone also get updates like this?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> he phone gets monthly updates ... only very remotely boound to the distro cycle
<brunch875> interesting...
<Se7> but monthly it s too long no?
<Se7> for the phone i mean
<ogra_> we will re-base the phone release on 15.04 soon, but then development and fixing goes on on top of that
<robin-hero> I really looking forward for the next week's update, I don't want to charge my phone everyday :D
<Se7> right ogra_
<brunch875> battery life will improve?
<robin-hero> brunch875: yes
<ogra_> i'm at 63% after 3 days here
<robin-hero> much better
<brunch875> I'm surprised... my old phone lived half a day
<brunch875> 3 days 63%?
<Se7> not every day robin-hero but you can solve a bug in a day maybe
<brunch875> you're kidding!
<ogra_> nope :)
<Se7> and i think it s and i think it s better to give the fix a sson you got it
<ogra_> Se7, with 50 not found bugs ?
<ogra_> it needs serious testing before we release it to the masses
<robin-hero> ogra_: 3 days 63% with normal use?
<ogra_> no, with not much use
<Se7> yes ogra_ i agree
<ogra_> one/two calls a day, a few times checking and posting on G+ ...
<Se7> for that i am annoying you :P
<robin-hero> 2 days with normal use and 3-4 days with not much use is enough for me :)
<ogra_> if you actually use it i guess you get along with 2-3 days ... if you never wake it up i'd say you get ~8 days
<Se7> for me 2 days using it a lot when i m working
<ogra_> http://i.imgur.com/UuOqvqW.png
<ogra_> proof ^^^
<robin-hero> ogra_: That sounds very cool, much better than my similiar Android phone. :)
<ogra_> (just dropped by 1% when i took the screenshot)
<Se7> with bluethoot and gps on as well
<nhaines> On my Nexus 5, you boot up Ubuntu, on lock the phone, and then throw it as high up in the air as hard as you can.
<ogra_> yeah, i always use the defaults
<nhaines> Then the battery and gravity can have a race.
<robin-hero> nhaines:  :D
<James> raceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/click", line 86, in sys.exit(main()) File "/usr/bin/click", line 82, in main return mod.run(args) File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/chroot.py", line 266, in run return args.func(parser, args) File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/chroot.py", line 68, in create return chroot.create(args.keep_broken_chroot) File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/c
<mcphail> I'm getting good battery life on stock rtm on the bq phone (if the battery stats are accurate). I'm rarely getting below 70% on 1 day's use. I'm charging overnight out of habit rather than necessity. With such low battery usage, I'm wondering whether the restriction on background apps could be eased... :)
<Guest3974> in create self._debootstrap(components, mount, archive) File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/chroot.py", line 451, in _debootstrap archive File "/usr/lib/python3.4/subprocess.py", line 561, in check_call raise CalledProcessError(retcode, cmd) subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['debootstrap', '--arch', 'amd64',
<Guest3974> , '--variant=buildd', '--components=main,restricted,universe,multiverse', 'vivid', '/var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf', 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu']' returned non-zero exit status 2
<Guest3974> hello，error appear when create click target for armhf
<nhaines> mcphail: there's a way for background apps to get things done if they need to.  :)
<mcphail> nhaines: an official way?
<Guest3974> and no error appear when create desktop and i386
<nhaines> mcphail: I'm pretty certain.
<Guest3974> ???
<mcphail> nhaines: is this a new thing? Up until now, apps have been stopped or killed when backgrounded
<mcphail> What is the best way to install debug symbols for Qt and libc on the device without breaking OTA updates?
<mcphail> or is there some way to load the debug symbols into the remote debugger and not mess with the device at all?
<dholbach> ogra_, do you know what could cause http://paste.ubuntu.com/10771459/?
<ogra_> dholbach, is the screen unlocked ?
<ogra_> (and did you make sure it stays unlocked while this is running)
<dholbach> ogra_, yes it is unlocked
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> bad cable ?
<dholbach> I can connect using 'phablet-shell'
<dholbach> and it's working fine there
<nhaines> I blame the user.
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> dholbach, well, worst case flash with the device in recovery ... that error output is a bit sparse
<dholbach> right, ok - I'll try that next then
<dholbach> thanks!
<popey> dholbach: wasn't me :)
<ogra_> liar !
<popey> but I'll take the credit
<yacuken_off> hi all. how to remount system partition as rw?
<popey> sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<popey> (if you must)
<ogra_> mandel, do you see the ubuntu-phone ML ?
<ogra_> seems a user cant get his SD recognized
<yacuken_off> popey: thanks. but i have this mount: cannot remount /dev/loop1 read-write, is write-protected
<dholbach> ogra_, I deleted .cache/ubuntuimages/ and retried the flashing - now it worked
<dholbach> (for whatever reason)
<ogra_> dholbach, awesome
<yacuken_off> kernel modules not loading and depmod not work (read-only file system)
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^ didnt we change the error messages for u-d-f ? seems now it just silently dies if /cache is full
<popey> yacuken_off: is this on ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> yacuken_off, thats the message you get for exactly the command popey gave you ?
<ogra_> / should be on loop0 iirc
<mandel> ogra_, yes, I do but at the end of the day
<mandel> ogra_, let me search for it
<yacuken_off> popey: 1+1. i build ut and try load wlan module
<yacuken_off> ogra_: / is rw after popey command. remount without issues.
<yacuken_off> but kernel modules in /lib/modules -> /system/lib/modules. but /system is ro and write-protected
<ogra_> right, and has no space even if you make it writable
<ogra_> are you doin a port ?
<spazzymoto> yacuken_off, im also working on 1+1 port. have you seen this thread https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/wip-ubuntu-touch-for-oneplus-one.266170/page-43
<ogra_> *doing
<ogra_> oh, i didnt get the 1+1 reference :P
<sil2100> pitti: hey! Are the langpack updates happening now?
<ogra_> did you guys consider forming a team ? i see three people working on the same device now
<spazzymoto> orga_, thanks for all your help :) finally got that dam firmware partition to mount. Now for the slew of other error messages to deal with lol
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> congrats at least :)
<spazzymoto> im working off mariogrip's work. havent seen him in awhile tho :(
<ogra_> ah, cool
<ogra_> i saw him join the channel recently, but staying quiet
<yacuken_off> spazzymoto: hi. it's good)
<yacuken_off> spazzymoto: do you have wlan work?
<spazzymoto> yacuken_off, not yet :(. mariogrip created another channel for 1+1 if u want to chat there? ##UbuntuTouchForOPO
<pitti> sil2100: I tried to re-upload them immediately, but they still went into a black hole; apparently launchpad has some internal gpg key cache
<yacuken> spazzymoto: try build wlan as module. it work for my sailfish port and may be we can load this module in ut? https://github.com/yacuken/android_kernel_oneplus_msm8974/commit/c811e42f4f8c2f6a610c24a3d0b3766d0e9ee22d
<pitti> sil2100: I'll check tomorrow's uploads, and if they still get eaten I'll take this up with Colin/William again
<spazzymoto> yacuken, cool thanks ill try that this evening after work
<yacuken> spazzymoto: me too =)
<sil2100> pitti: ok, thanks :)
<ANJ7> hey can I install ubuntu on my android tablet?
<ANJ7> ubuntu-touch*
<popey> !devices | ANJ7
<ubot5> ANJ7: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> depends which device
<ANJ7> http://img6a.flixcart.com/image/tablet/w/z/p/hcl-u1-400x400-imad8ty9yheahphp.jpeg
<ANJ7> this one ^^
<ogra_> well, if it isnt on the device page you will need the sourcecode for the installed android and can do a port ... this is a pretty advanced thing though
<ANJ7> oh, there are only 3 devices on the page btw
<popey> ANJ7: scroll down
<ANJ7> oh, got it. But my tab isn't mentioned there
<popey> there's your answer
<ANJ7> popey, do you use ubuntu-touch?
<cr|imp> i dont but i would love to
<popey> ANJ7: yes
<ANJ7> popey: what device?
<ANJ7> I would like to buy a cheap one with pre-installed ubuntu on it
<popey> ANJ7: a few
<popey> I have two bq phones and a nexus 7
<sturmflut-work> Hm, if you put a Nexus 4 on german eBay and offer to ship it with Ubuntu you seem to get higher bids than with Android alone
<robin-hero> Am I right If I'm say there is no really turn-by-turn navigation app for UT yet?
<sturmflut-work> robin-hero: Yes
<robin-hero> sturmflut-work: Thanks, I hope it changes soon.
<sturmflut-work> robin-hero: A port of OsmAnd would be nice, but the app is so Android-specific it will probably not be possible
<robin-hero> I personally prefer Waze, but I'd statistied any navigation app now :D
<davmor2> robin-hero: on the official device set here maps to walk rather than drive that gives you the option to access their beta turn by turn
<ogra_> popey, Intenso MicroSDXC 64GB Class10
<robin-hero> davmor2: thanks, I'll try it sometime
<ogra_> popey, sorry, havent found an english page (and amazon doesnt seem to have it) http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/INTENSO-Micro-SDXC-Card-64-GB-Class-10,48353,464136,1143673.html?langId=-3&uympq=vpqr&gclid=COvMpa_M5sQCFafItAodzjgAuw
<sturmflut-work> robin-hero: Well, Waze is not the friendliest company. I prefer OpenStreetMap-based offline data since I contributed a lot to OpenStreetMap and I'm often traveling without Internet access. Also I don't like to be tracked.
<ogra_> popey, ah, here http://www.amazon.co.uk/Intenso-Micro-Class-Speicherkarte-SD-Adapter/dp/B00FMB9A30
<popey> thanks ogra_
 * popey adds to wishlist
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: did you put devel-proposed on your n7?
<dadexix86> I uninstalled "Remainders", but yesterday showed up in an update. Does someone know why? Should I report the problem? Against which package exactly?
<lotuspsychje> dadexix86: maybe its because its a default app of ubuntu touch, it comes back?
<ogra_> it shouldnt come back
<dadexix86> lotuspsychje, no, it does not shows up in the apps now :)
<Mirv> renatu: hi! vivid silo 004 would have the bug #1437300 fix, would you have time to execute the test plan / do your own manual testing and then report on which device + image the silo was tested? I've been running the autopilot tests and it seems to be ok clock + address book but I'm for some reason unable to have the dialer app autopilot tests running for unknown reason (probably unrelated to the silo)
<ubot5> bug 1437300 in qtpim-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Missing detailTypesHint property on QDeclarativeOrganizerItemFetchHint" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437300
<lotuspsychje> dadexix86: wich image have you installed?
<dadexix86> lotuspsychje, r20
<lotuspsychje> dadexix86: i mean wich channel on wich device
<dadexix86> on the bq, the stable (I guess it is the stable, since I did not switch to other branches)
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> dadexix86: maybe file a bug, if its not already an existing one
<dadexix86> lotuspsychje, against which package? ofono?
<ogra_> ofono is for telephony stuff ... :)
<lotuspsychje> not sure mate sorry
<ogra_> as long as you can make calls, send SMS and get 3G data it is surely not ofono :)
<ogra_> dadexix86, where did you see that update, in system-settings ?
<dadexix86> ogra_, yes, the standard updates from there
<ogra_> so start at system-settings ... (most likely not the fault of the UI app indeed, but a good entry point
<ogra_> )
<dadexix86> ogra_, what about click update manager? can that be the program?
<Mirv> Elleo: thanks for trying to schedule the bug to the next sprint!
<ogra_> dadexix86, not sure where you see that
<dadexix86> ogra_, it is already signaled bug #1404030
<ubot5> bug 1404030 in click-update-manager (Ubuntu) "uninstalled apps should not show up when checking for updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404030
<ogra_> hmm, we dont have that package on the phone anymore
<Elleo> Mirv: no worries :)
<dadexix86> ogra_, then we should remove it from the avengers list :)
<ogra_> dadexix86, i added the right task to get it onto pmcgowan's radar
<popey> dandrader: done.
<popey> er, dadexix86 done
<dadexix86> popey, thanks :)
<ogra_> popey, i assume you dont have any idea either where that was merged into ?
<popey> system settings innit?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+filebug
<ogra_> ah, there is no backend tool anymore ?
<popey> seb128: might know
<dadexix86> I wrote it into system settings #1441594
<dadexix86> bug #1441594
<ubot5> bug 1441594 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Update shows uninstalled packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441594
<ogra_> dadexix86, hmm, would habe been better to just add a system image task to the other bug
<ogra_> err system-settings
<ogra_> (especially since you already commented there)
<dadexix86> ogra_, I am definitely ignorant about it. I do not know what a "task" is :) But I thought that since a package is no longer present there (and probably no more maintained) it would have been better to report it to a "current" package.
<ogra_> well, i added a task for the product team to the old bug
<ogra_> so they have it on the radar and can also find the right package
<ogra_> (as i told you above)
<dadexix86> ogra_, now I understand, thank you :) should I mark the second as a duplicate of the first?
<ogra_> i'll care for it after talking to pmcgowan once he is up
<dadexix86> ok thanks :)
<popey> thanks for reporting it dadexix86
<pmcgowan> ogra_, hey
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yo
<pmcgowan> everything good?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, see bug 1404030 ... not sure where that should go nowadays
<ubot5> bug 1404030 in click-update-manager (Ubuntu) "uninstalled apps should not show up when checking for updates" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404030
<ogra_> (the package seems to have vanished)
<seb128> ogra_, popey: what was the question?
<pmcgowan> thats odd. ok will check later
<ogra_> seb128, click-update-manager ... is that replaced by system-settings or is that another component
<seb128> ogra_, settings is only an UI, what was c-u-m doing?
<seb128> I guess the backend is ubuntu-download-manager
<ogra_> seemingly updating the click packages :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> ah, poor mandel then ... this day is full of bugs for him
<janimo> stgraber, ogra_ is the hash in the names of touch tarballs related to that of the tarball contents?
<ogra_> janimo, there is a hash ?
<ogra_> i think thats only genrated when the file gets imported into the pool directory
<janimo> ogra_, well it looks like a sha256sum but it may be just a UUID generated from someting else
<renatu> Mirv, I will do, thanks
<janimo> ogra_, having the name be the hash of the file contents would have been nice
<ogra_> janimo, well, thats stgraber land ... not sure, it might actually be
<seb128> ogra_, popey, dadexix86, the issue you were discussing is bug #1314382
<ubot5> bug 1314382 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Updates shown for pre-installed apps which have been uninstalled" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314382
<Elimin8er> Could anyone answer this, Does Ubuntu-Touch build with CM sources or does it have to be only AOSP ? I seen alot of CM areas in the repo manifest, thats why im asking.. and it would be easier to port if it did.
 * ogra_ hugs seb128 
<ogra_> thanks !!
<popey> \o/
 * seb128 hugs ogra_ back
<seb128> we need somebody to work on the updates code
<seb128> quite some issues/bugs in those settings
<dadexix86> seb128, thanks! :)
<dadexix86> seb128, but in my case it does not come back in the Apps scope :)
<seb128> dadexix86, I guess part of the issue got resolved on the click scope side
<seb128> dobey might know some details
<sturmflut-work> Elimin8er: Sorry, the lower levels are not my area of expertise :/
<Elimin8er> sturmflut-work, its ok.. I was only wondering.. I have had no luck in porting
<sturmflut-work> Elimin8er: The Porting guide states "Note that this guide focuses on porting to devices present in the AOSP tree and another version will focus on CyanogenMod based ports", so that would mean that you can do a port based on AOSP alone, doesn't it?
<jhodapp> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> jhodapp, hey ya
<Elimin8er> sturmflut-work, the manifest has alot of CM downloads.. thats why I asked. or else I wouldnt have asked
<Elimin8er> and I seen alot of prting gues that say dif things
<Elimin8er> guides even
<jhodapp> mzanetti, hey man, do you know if your game that you made that uses the SoundEffect QML component still works well on the latest images?
<mzanetti> jhodapp, is this about that pop-that-wrap game bug?
<ogra_> Elimin8er, our recovery is still based on CM ... the whole rest is AOSP
<jhodapp> mzanetti, not sure what the name of the game is, but you filed the bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1373088
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1373088 in Media Hub "QML Audio {} element blocks for ~200 ms on play()" [Medium,New]
<jhodapp> mzanetti, there is another bug report of someone trying to use SoundEffect but they don't always get sound output
<Elimin8er> thank you..
<mzanetti> jhodapp, yeah, that's the one I meant (the latter one)
<mzanetti> jhodapp, in regard to the first one, I think that's still the case, but my game doesn't use Audio that much any more...
<mzanetti> jhodapp, basically I only start the Audio element during transitions of the screen where it is not noticeable
<ogra_> audio on phones is overrated anyway ... people should be happy they get pretty pictures :P
<jhodapp> mzanetti, ok, but you always get audio in your game?
<popey> ogra_: found a cheaper one... http://www.memorybits.co.uk/shop/microsd/sandisk-64gb-ultra-microsdxc-plus-sd-adapter-sdsdquan064gg4a/28252
<mzanetti> jhodapp, I would say yes, but in my game there is a lot of stuff happening, can't tell if some of the audioeffects are missing
<ogra_> popey, then try it ;)
<popey> (thats the brand of 32GB I currently use)
<popey> I will! :D
<ogra_> the next one i spend money for will be 128G
<jhodapp> mzanetti, ok great, just trying to collect some info about it...thanks!
<mzanetti> jhodapp, I can reproduce that bug with the linked branch if I touch those bubbles quickly
<jhodapp> mzanetti, to where you don't get audio every time?
<mzanetti> yes
<jhodapp> mzanetti, ok that's great to know
<mzanetti> jhodapp, works for the first 10 times, then audioeffect stops playing for like 5 bubbles
<mzanetti> that's when it prints that pulseaudio stream error
<jhodapp> mzanetti, this is either a qtmultimedia bug or a pulse audio bug then
<mzanetti> and then it recovers for a few bubbles
<jhodapp> yeah very interesting, seems a pulse issue
<jhodapp> mzanetti, thanks for the info
<mzanetti> jhodapp, np
<sturmflut-work> Wellark: ping
<popey> ogra_: yeah, they're still quite spendy... http://www.memorybits.co.uk/shop/search/sandisk-ultra-128gb-microsdxc-uhsi-memory-card-with-sd-adapter/27444
<mcphail> Why does the bq phone specify "max 32GB" for SD cards? Is it simply because they don't expect to be able to reformat from exfat?
<popey> mcphail: they probably didn't test larger
<dobey> seb128, dadexix86: i actually haven't encountered that issue in quite some time. i think there was some fix in click itself that resolved it. there's nothing special in the scope to deal with that situation
<sturmflut-work> Does anybody have an idea why my Aquaris E4.5 doesn't automatically update from r16 to r20?
<ogra_> even if you go to system-settings -> updates ?
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: Jep, tried that. It updates individual apps, but it never offers a more recent image.
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: Is there a logfile for the updater?
<nerochiaro> Mirv: do you know if the standard for naming packages for QML plugin libraries is documented anywhere ?
<mandel> ogra_, what is going on today?? agh
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, /var/log/system-image/ has it (needs sudo to read it)
<mandel> ogra_, is bug number 1404030, right?
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, also check if there is a system-image process in your processlist ... that might be blocking
<mcphail> sturmflut-work: is this an issue with having previously mounted / rw?
<mandel> I need to re-write that thing from the ground up and hunt down who wrote it and have a long chat with him
<ogra_> mandel, we have three bogs now ... 1314382 1404030 and 1441594
<ogra_> need to merge them into one
<sturmflut-work> mcphail: I don't think so. AFAIR the device never offered to update the image since the moment I opened the packaging.
<mandel> ogra_, I must have been a horrible person in the past :-/
<ogra_> lol
<mcphail> sturmflut-work: mine definitely offered me the update on first boot
<sturmflut-work> mcphail: Yeah, I read a lot of reports on G+ about the device immediately updating to r20 after people got it
<leouss4dev> hey anyone know how to add qrc file to "QML app with C++ plugin (cmake)" project ?
<ogra_> well, we had such cases in the past, where an old system-image process was dangling around ... but that was supposed to be fixed ... and i havent heard about such issues in a long time
<ogra_> definitely not since the phone is out
<sturmflut-work> mcphail, ogra_: I'll hunt it down, hopefully the problem doesn't fix itself before I find the reason
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, in any case file a bug against system-image
<leouss4dev> hey anyone know how to add qrc file to "QML app with C++ plugin (cmake)" project ?
<sturmflut-work> leouss4dev: You may want to ask that question in #ubuntu-app-devel
<leouss4dev> thanks
<sturmflut-work> leouss4dev: CMake has Qt integration, there is probably some command for this special purpose
<leouss4dev> yeah but I can't find it :/
<sturmflut-work> ogra_, mcphail: Interesting, the OTA update files were downloaded to /android/cache/recovery/ the first time the device connected to a WiFi. As expected. But after that I see python errors in the log file. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10773162/
<nerochiaro> bfiller: florian things that we need to host qt-halide in a separate ppa from the main phablet-team one. is it possible to set up a new one under phablet-team ?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: why?
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, looks like a network error...
<nerochiaro> bfiller: he thinks that our apps PPA is not the right place since people interested in apps would be unlikely to be interested in the qt-halide library
<nerochiaro> bfiller: and vice versa, people only wanting to use the library won't care about the apps
<bfiller> nerochiaro: there are no apps in it, it's basically for testing so it's fine
<bfiller> nerochiaro: it's just temporary anyway, not worth setting up another ppa
<bfiller> nerochiaro: I'm talking about this ppa https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<nerochiaro> bfiller: oh, i was using https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa . i will move to that one
<Mirv> nerochiaro: at least in bug #1342031 which tries to get people to fix the naming, and the linked Debian message in there
<ubot5> bug 1342031 in unity-action-api (Ubuntu) "Rename QML modules to follow qml-module-foo naming" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342031
<bfiller> nerochiaro: that is same thing
<mcphail> sturmflut-work: ogra: looks as if it has asked for the "checking lock" twice without releasing: deadlock???
<mcphail> sturmflut-work: line 87 and 97
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok, got confused. then let's leave it there since as you say it is only temporary anyway
<sturmflut-work> mcphail: What's the checking lock? A file?
<mcphail> sturmflut-work: I would guess so. Could be anything which prevents 2 processes trying to access the same resource concurrently
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, mcphail, barry is the guy you want to talk to about this
<jgdx> Elleo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1415023 <- maybe I was a bit too eager to affect ukeyboard. What do you think?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1415023 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "sim unlock/lock confirmation button dismisses keyboard but doesn't confirm till pressed again" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> ...but i think he is at a python conference this week ...
<jgdx> Elleo, zsombi suspects it can affect normal forms as well.
<Elleo> jgdx: will take a look
<jgdx> Elleo, thank you
<Elleo> jgdx: the keyboard disappearing suggests that the button is taking focus correctly, so not sure why it wouldn't then also run its pressed handler
<zsombi> Elleo: that's a good question, though it may be something else grabbing the focus...
<jgdx> Elleo, right. If I create a proxy MouseArea, it works as expected.
<zsombi> Elleo: Dialogs have also an InverseMouseArea, however that should be inactive on Dialogs.... or not?
<sturmflut-work> mcphail: Damned! I restarted the Update GUI about ten times, now the last line in the log file is "released checking lock from _download()" and the update to r20 shows up in the GUI :/
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, well, file a bug with your log, that should be enough for a start
<Elleo> zsombi: not sure, I'm not massively familiar with dialogs
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: Will do
<Elleo> jgdx, zsombi: does the dialog anchor to the keyboard at all? perhaps its pushing the inverse mouse area up in a way that covers the button or something?
<Elleo> that's complete guess work though, wouldn't have thought that should happen
<zsombi> Elleo: the Dialog uses the OrientationHelper which only calculates the height, however I did not see any anchoring there
<jgdx> Elleo, For the test case in the bug, there's no anchoring.
<Elleo> jgdx: I'll have a play with your test app and see if I can get a better feel for what's happening
<mcphail> sturmflut-work: yes - file a bug. Sounds as if it is a wrinkle ehich needs ironed out
<stgraber> janimo: yeah, it kinda is. It's not an hash of the file itself but it's a combined hash of all the files which were used to make the tarball. That's how we detect if something already got imported
<jgdx> Elleo, thank you :)
<Wellark> sturmflut-work: pong
<Wellark> (in a meeting, but shoot!)
<spazzymoto> ogra_, whats the best way to include files during the install? ie /etc/init/bluetooth-touch-bacon and /usr/share/bluetooth/bacon
<sturmflut-work> Wellark: Hey! Is there a roadmap for the connectivity-api? I filed a couple of bugs against it some months ago because some of my app ideas need more advanced API calls.
<Elleo> jgdx, zsombi: okay, what seems to happen is that the button is *pressed* but it's not *clicked*, which I suspect happens because the button moves (due to the keyboard being dismissed), so the touch release event is no longer happening on the button's mousearea
<zsombi> CRAP!
<Elleo> jgdx, zsombi: if you add a little debugging to AbstractButton.qml to print something onPressed you can see this happening (whereas onClicked doesn't fire)
<zsombi> Elleo: nice finding, dude!!!
<Elleo> zsombi: thanks :)
<zsombi> and that's bad
<zsombi> Elleo: I don't think we can really do much about that...
<Elleo> zsombi: yeah, my only idea would be to have "activeFocusOnPress: false" and take focus manually as part of the onClicked and onPressAndHold handlers, but that wouldn't be backward compatible for apps deliberately disabling activeFocusOnPress themselves (there'd have to be some other property to let them do that)
<zsombi> Elleo: unless we introduce the focus grabbing on clicked
<ogra_> spazzymoto, we dont really have a mechanism for that, if a file doesnt exist already in the rootfs we dont add it ... the mechanism only bind-mounts a file from the container on top of an existing file
<zsombi> Elleo: the problem with clicked is that it requires event filtering... otherwise if we do not consume the pressed event, we won't get the released anymore...
<zsombi> Elleo: and filtering is damn expensive
<spazzymoto> ogra_, ok cool thanks
<jgdx> Elleo, nice
<Elleo> zsombi: yeah, can't think of any other solutions off the top of my head I'm afraid
<ogra_> spazzymoto, a hack could be that you ship something in /system/ubuntu/etc/init that uses an existing filename ... i.e. i think we have some mako bluetooth upstart job that you could abuse on the 1+1
<Elleo> jgdx: interestingly if you tap really quickly (so the release happens before much hiding has happened) you can get it to trigger ;)
<ogra_> spazzymoto, for the extra dir in /usr/share i have no idea though
<Elleo> jgdx: for your specific bug you could just not have the button take focus
<Elleo> jgdx: since you'll be presumably dismissing the dialog when its pressed anyway (which'll hide the keyboard)
<spazzymoto> orga_, thanks ill take a look. i think i can get around the usr/share if i can hack the /etc/init file :)
<Elleo> jgdx: by setting "activeFocusOnPress: false" on that button
<ogra_> spazzymoto, worst case just overwrite the bluetooth.conf completely, keep the old stuff in there aand add what you need additionally
<zsombi> Elleo: jgdx: but then make sure you remove teh OSK when closing teh dialog
<ogra_> either way is equally hackish :)
<Elleo> zsombi: presumably closing the dialog will result in focus changing to something other than the text field (which no longer exists), so should close the OSK automatically
<zsombi> Elleo: ah, yeah, whatever was focus before the Dialog was open will be restored
<zsombi> Elleo: so if it was an input, it will stay :)
<Elleo> true
<Elleo> but then if it was input it'd also reappear if you'd just hidden it in the dialog
<zsombi> yup
<Elleo> jgdx: the only other thing to be aware of is if the field accepts text completion you have to manually call Qt.inputMethod.commit() if you're not taking focus, but I suspect that doesn't apply to the pin field? (I'm guessing it's just a numbers field)
<jgdx> Elleo, right, we disable completion in most inputs where this is a problem.
<mcphail> What is the best way to install debug symbols for Qt and libc on the device without breaking OTA updates?
<Elleo> jgdx: yeah, then just setting "activeFocusOnPress: false" should solve everything for you
<jgdx> Elleo, so I can't make a press synonymous with a click for the affected buttons?
<Elleo> jgdx: I don't think abstractbuttons expose press events
<Elleo> jgdx: unless you filled it with your own mouse area
<Elleo> jgdx: but I think just not taking focus would be a better option, otherwise you're also having to duplicate the haptic and sound effect stuff in your custom onPress handler, and it won't behave quite like other buttons on the system (since it'll trigger when they press instead of when they release like all other buttons)
<jgdx> Elleo, only thing I'm worried about is the side effects of text fields not losing focus, but we can deal with that on a per case basis. There's only a few places where in USS where this is a problem.
<jgdx> Elleo, so thank you so much. Awesome detective work.
<Elleo> jgdx: you could take focus yourself in your onClicked handler
<Elleo> jgdx: no problem :)
<ogra_> .oO ( do we need to call him sherlock now ? )
<Elleo> heh
<jgdx> Elleo, yeah you need a drug habit and an assistant
<Elleo> and a violin
<jgdx> zsombi, Elleo: maybe there should be a mention of this in the docs?
<jgdx> just a notice on how a clicked event is produced
<zsombi> jgdx: hmm... not sure... this dialog content "pushup" is kinda workaround yet, till we get a proper implementation on OSK content shifting...
<zsombi> jgdx: the clicked event is produced same way as any MouseArea clicked event is, so we did not bother on that :)
<Elleo> would be nice to have a note of it somewhere though, even if only temporarily just so it doesn't bite someone else without any clues as to why it might be happening
<jgdx> zsombi, okay :)
<zsombi> Elleo: hmm...
<jgdx> Elleo, there's the bug.. I can rename it "have to press button twice in dialog" or something
<Elleo> jgdx: yeah, that might do; hopefully a bit of googling would turn it up
<jgdx> right
<zsombi> Elleo: on the OSK content pushing topic, I was planning to prototype sthing on StyledItemBase, which would look for the first flickable ancestor and push that to the OSK rect height so the component gets visible when OSK opens
<zsombi> Elleo: that seems to cover prety good the use cases we have
<Elleo> zsombi: cool, let me know when you have something and I'll be happy to give it some extra testing from my side :)
<zsombi> Elleo: I can do a small proto in QML StyledItem, but the final act will anyway be in C++ side, to be fast enough.
<Elleo> ah right
<zsombi> Elleo: a prereq of the feature to work would be to have a Flickable holding the components, otherwise we won't know what to push upwards...
<Elleo> yeah
<zsombi> Elleo: but I'll ping you once I have it
<Elleo> zsombi: cool, thanks
<sturmflut-work> mcphail: The E4.5 has an SDXC controller, I put my pre-formatted 64 GB card in and it was instantly mounted. The "up to 32 GB" phrase is quite standard in the mobile world, for various reasons. On one hand you need exFAT in many cases, on the other lots of MMC controllers are crappy and won't talk to half the cards.
<mcphail> sturmflut-work: good to know. I regret limiting my purchase to 32GB now :)
<ogra_> yeah, i run with a 64G one as well
<ogra_> still want to try a 128G
<sturmflut-work> Oh cool, the SD card is exposed via MTP
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> but limited to vfat
<ogra_> so no files above 4G
<mcphail> ogra_: Seriously? Even android can do ext4 :)
<ogra_> we cant yet
<ogra_> if you have a fs that maintains ownership and permissions of files, the whole thing gets far more complicated ... we will likely support other FSes over time
<sturmflut-work> I still have to look how to handle large dictionaries in my SLOB Reader app, the English Wikipedia is a single 11 GB file dump and neither the internal storage of the E4.5 nor VFAT on the SD card can handle that :/
<ogra_> also the typical enduser needs to be able to just use the card in his/her PC
<ogra_> internal should be able to
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: The userdata partition of the E4.5 is just 4.4G.
<ogra_> heh, oh, indeed
<Wellark> sturmflut-work: no roadmap yet :(
<Wellark> sturmflut-work: we will have a sprint concentrating on the matter (as well as others) in the end of this month
<Wellark> I will keep you posted when the roadmap is finished
<Wellark> sturmflut-work: those feature reguest bugs will help with the planning, so thanks! :)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, bug 1439829 also affects RTM -- apparently our version of oxide is in sync?
<ubot5> bug 1439829 in Oxide 1.6 "Wizard crashes when trying to view HERE terms and conditions" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439829
<mterry> chrisccoulson, while we don't run the wizard under unity8 itself in RTM, we do use similar platform name shortening cod
<chrisccoulson> mterry, the one in RTM should be the current stable (1.5.something)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, yeah but 1.5 has the same "ubuntu" prefix check
<mterry> that vivid does
<chrisccoulson> mterry, it does. It also doesn't contain the EGLImage compositing path to composite correctly with a QPA plugin that doesn't allow us to get the underlying share context
<chrisccoulson> (ie, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/revision/1017)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, I don't follow -- does that mean that you are surprised by the crash or are not surprised?
<chrisccoulson> so the best you'll ever get with 1.5 and 1.6 is the software compositing mode, which is pretty much unusable on the device (like, sub 5fps unusable)
<chrisccoulson> mterry, I'm not surprised by the crash, but fixing the crash won't really make the experience acceptable if you're displaying a webview
<ogra_> mterry, where does it get the "mirserver" from ? and env var ? we could worst case just bluntly stuff it into /etc/environment as a temporary "fix"
<ogra_> s/and/an/
<chrisccoulson> I should point out that the 1.6 branch doesn't crash (but it does run in software compositing mode if the platform is "mirserver")
<mterry> ogra_, unity8 shifts "ubuntumirclient" to "mirserver" which is what qtmir expects
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, which we dont have on a phone :)
<mterry> ogra_, but oxide started to require "ubuntu" prefixes
<ogra_> ah. so no way to override it from the outside then :/
<mterry> ogra_, no  :(
<ogra_> well, one more reason to get vivid into RTM asap then :)
<ogra_> (yay acronyms)
<chrisccoulson> Note, the 1.5 branch of Oxide is obsolete next week anyway (1.6 is the next stable, which will land in all releases)
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, how can it be obsolete ? we ship phones with it on them :P
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, you'll need to ship 1.6 if you want the dozens of security fixes in it ;)
<muka_> how can I change keyboard to digits. I'm writing simple html app for my use in cgi/python. thank you
<SturmFlut> Wellark: I think I can come up with even more suggestions for the connectivity-api until the end of the month
<bogdan> Hi all. On my ubuntu touch (bq edition) if I conect wifi and disable, or when I enable or disable airplane mode, the bluetooth is enable without any activation from me. Is there a bug for this
<bogdan> existing one?
<bogdan> is anyone here?
<dobey> bogdan: i don't know if there is an existing bug for that or not. but you can just file one and it will get triaged appropriately
<bogdan> ok, thanks, I want to help Ubuntu Phone to get better and better so I want to report any bug I find..
<dobey> please do :)
<bogdan> Please DOBEY, tell me a place to report this, the apropiate one
<bogdan> the proper link to launchpad
<dobey> bogdan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth would be a good place to start for that one, i guess
<bogdan> thanks, a great comunnity also here on chat! The first comunity I found is on Google Plus, now this one. Ubuntu its a great comunity
<bogdan> I reported this bug here (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1437652) but Alan Pope said about this bug report "Please file bugs in the correct locations rather than create a new project and file bugs there." Where is the right place??..
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437652 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth is enabled after leaving air plane mode even if it was deaktivated bevore" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SturmFlut> bogdan: I might be wrong, but "UbuntuPhone (bq)" does not look like an official project.
<Wellark> SturmFlut: that would be great! thank you :)
<SturmFlut> Wellark: ole hyvä, thanks for your hard work
<bogdan> I confirmed that thing with UbuntuPhone (BQ), but was not written by me. I just confirmed the bug and write one comment. and click on that "UbuntuPhone BQ " tag.  We who reports bugs are not experts in tags, filling bugs, and so on... :)
<k1l_> bogdan: the comment from popey was made before you commented on the bug and is directed at HP (peter-hausler).
<bogdan> ok, I just didnt understood that this from "Affects" list are project
<bogdan> I thought they are simple tags..
<SturmFlut> k1l_: Thanks for clearing it up, it is late over here and I got a bit confused too
<k1l_> no, its the projects that are affected. if you create a fake one, like the user HP did, no one will get to see the bug report. because the only "dev" that gets noticed now is the user HP
<dobey> huh
<dobey> how did he even manage to register "ubuntuphone" as a project
<SturmFlut> dobey: https://launchpad.net/projects/+new maybe?
<dobey> SturmFlut: no, i mean, launchpad has magic filtering that doesn't generally let random people create projects that have "ubuntu" in the name
<SturmFlut> dobey: ... no, it doesn't, I think I need to file a bug report and somebody has to remove https://launchpad.net/ubuntuunicorn
<SturmFlut> Or I come up with something Unicorn-related within the next hours
<dobey> SturmFlut: well i can rename it and deactivate it
<SturmFlut> Do I file the bug against Launchpad itself or is this a case for some site administrator IRC channel/mailing list?
<dobey> but i can't just delete it
<dobey> normally you'd create a "question" against launchpad itself
<dobey> well it's deactivated now
<dobey> i don't know what i should do about the other one
<dobey> wgrant: ^^ i thought launchpad prevented random people from creating a project named "ubuntu*"
<SturmFlut> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/264872
<SturmFlut> dobey: Thanks for your hard work BTW. And good luck for the never-ending app store scoring/sorting discussions ;)
<dobey> :)
<SturmFlut> dobey: While we're at it, I have a suggestion for app scoring based on the geometric mean, the position of the moon and some actual Voodoo magic...
 * SturmFlut ducks and runs
<k1l_> why not let mark do the sorting manually? i mean we all know everyone will blame him anyway ;p
<dobey> that's how it works now
<dobey> the moon i mean
<SturmFlut> dobey: I knew it!
<SturmFlut> So I just have to manipulate the moon to get my app onto the front page, right?
<dobey> well, i'm not going to say /which/ moon
<dobey> i don't have a huge opinion on how apps are sorted anyway. it's all done on the server. the apps scope just displays them in pretty much the order given by the server
<dobey> and i work on the scope, not the server :)
<SturmFlut> k1l_: If Mark does the sorting the ShuttleGotchi app will never get in. Or it will be the #1 app forever. I can't decide. But there are only those two options.
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I would be willing to spend 10 € on a QML ShuttleGotchi app, just saying
<mzanetti> :D
<dadexix86> can someone explain to me if there is a substantial difference between the ubuntu icon in the launcher and the "full" swipe from the left? Or is it just redundancy? (because I never use that icon, it just takes space on the launcher for nothing :S )
<brunch875> ^ +1
<dobey> dadexix86: they are the same thing
<brunch875> I would change the full left swipe for something else
<brunch875> but I suppose that's a matter of taste
<dobey> i would get rid of the launcher entirely on my phone
<dobey> i never use it :)
<brunch875> it's handy for recent applications
<brunch875> especially since you must close the active scope to open the app menu
<brunch875> that annoys me greatly
<k1l_> btw: was there a price named for the mx4 so far?
<dadexix86> I would get rid of the button in the launcher ;)
<brunch875> where's most of the design discussed?
<brunch875> I want to hop in!
<dobey> k1l_: the android version is already released right?
<dadexix86> And place an analog clock in the round thing of the lock screen :P
<k1l_> dobey: yep. so around that amount?
<dobey> k1l_: i would expect it to be about the same, when it's announced, yeah
<brunch875> I have great design ideas! Like... make everything pink... and flashy... with baby gifs on a sparkly background and banners
<dobey> at least, that's how the bq was i think
<dadexix86> brunch875, no unicorns? :(
<brunch875> no, they're not funny enough
<dobey> dadexix86: not an analog clock, but having the time be the default display in the center would be nicer, i agree
<brunch875> I believe the round thing is actually a clock
<dadexix86> dobey, especially with the bq cover. 90% of the time we look at a locked phone is for the time.
<brunch875> I just haven't figured out how it works
<dadexix86> brunch875, no, it points out the date
<brunch875> the date?
<dadexix86> in march there were 31 dots, in april they are 30
<SturmFlut> dobey, k1l_ : According to http://www.meizumart.com/product/MEIZU%20MX4 the international 32 GB version ships for 489 US-$. And I am not sure if that already includes taxes and customs.
<brunch875> how?
<brunch875> ooooh...
<dadexix86> and the "bold" one is the one of today
<brunch875> that makes sense
<k1l_> SturmFlut: i saw a price of ~350euros in china and ~450euros for distributor in eu.
<brunch875> it's pretty damn expensive
<brunch875> the BQ device runs smooth enough for me
<SturmFlut> k1l_: Yep, because the chinese version apparently has a locked bootloader and the international one is unlocked.
<dobey> the mx4 is a pretty high spec device though
<k1l_> which is a lot of money. but people were calling for "more power"
<dadexix86> brunch875, but it is totally useless, no one can possibily count them ;)
<k1l_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygBP7MtT3Ac
<k1l_> "Jeremy Clarkson POWERRR!!! Top Gear"   :)
<brunch875> it's not that bad; you have the date on the top. The circle makes a good estimation on "how much month left there is"
<SturmFlut> If bq didn't forget to put LTE into the Aquaris E6 it would be an actual competitor for the MX4. The CPU is slower, but the battery has much higher capacity and the E6 is only 310 €.
<brunch875> they added it to E5
<brunch875> I'm still wondering why they didn' choose the E5 to deploy ubuntu
<matv1> just wondering: why was there never a codename for the meizu ? like krillin i mean. there must be a distinct dtap track for that device?
<k1l_> honestly i dont mind lte. on my contract with lte speed my volume gets cut down after 1second fullspeed anyway :)
<SturmFlut> k1l_: Even cheap prepaid operators like ALDI Talk have LTE nowadays. 5 GB for 15 €/month. I use it quite a lot on my daily commute.
<brunch875> what happens when you run out?
<brunch875> here in spain you get free internets for dialup speed when you're out of GBs left
<k1l_> i still use my base students contract. so personally i dont look for LTE. but qi-charge is important to me.
<SturmFlut> brunch875: You are throttled down to 32 kBit/s (yeah, KILOBITS), but you can also get additional 5 GB for about 3 €
<dadexix86> k1l_, I think I can last almost double than you, since I have 500MB per month at full speed ;)
<k1l_> i dont want to miss inductive charging since my nexus4 and hp-touchpad anymore
<k1l_> brunch875: yes. but for the small fullspeed LTE time i would not pay more for a device to have LTE :)
<brunch875> some day we'll get broadband on the phone...
<brunch875> does utouch support LTE anyway?
<dobey> sort of
<dobey> it works on my nexus 5 :)
<SturmFlut> brunch875: Here in my apartment LTE is (on average) already faster than the fastest DSL line I can get. The problem is the data cap, 5 GB is a joke.
<brunch875> I wonder how necessary the cap is for the operators
<brunch875> maybe it's just idle connectivity they're wasting
<dobey> it's not that necessary
<dobey> which is why t-mobile us has basically unlimited data service. they only charge for 4g speeds
<dobey> if you run out of 4g data, you drop to 3g
<SturmFlut> brunch875: The problem is that the data rate quickly deteriorates to quite low levels with increasing distance from the tower, and that the frequency bands allocated to mobile operators are comparably narrow. If your home WiFi uses 5 GHz, it uses a larger band for your devices alone than most operators can use to supply a whole town.
<dobey> SturmFlut: more accurately, only a few companies actually own the towers usually, and all the smaller providers have to rent from the big companies. then those charges of course end up getting paid by the customers.
<SturmFlut> dobey: In the end it is a combination of problems, sure. But the most pressing ones are "scarce spectrum" and "signal deteriorates with distance". If we want to supply everybody with high-speed cellular mobile networking we have to dramatically increase the number of base stations. Back with 2G you could provide access to thousands of users within a 20 km range with just a single tower.
<SturmFlut> dobey: Now you basically need an LTE base station every couple hundred meters.
 * dobey remembers when there was no data
<dobey> or cellular data was "send some binary specific to the type of phone, in an sms"
<dobey> those were the days :)
<dobey> anyway, i have to go
<SturmFlut> dobey: There was always data. It was called HSCSD before packet data was introduced. mzanetti also remembers those days...
<SturmFlut> dobey: nighty night
<wgrant> dobey: We forbid projects matching ^.?ubuntu$, but not anyhting starting with Ubuntu.
<wgrant> If we did, there would be countless violations.
<SturmFlut> wgrant: Thanks for the clarification, you may just close my question then
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-09
<Guest19276> Hello ? I have read https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/. Can you provide example which can run ?
<Guest19276> hello ?? please help me ? I want demo to expand quickly, I am a beginner.
<Guest19276> ello ? I have read https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/. Can you provide example which can run ?
<Guest19276> hello ?? please help me ? I want demo to expand quickly, I am a beginner.
<Guest19276> Hello ? I have read https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/. Can you provide example which can run ?
<Guest19276> I just want my application to show a nitification in Notifications tab of Status Bar, and then my application can response the notification when user click it
<lotuspsychje> Guest19276: idle in here some time, when devs are awake they might reply
<Guest19276> OK , thanks
<Guest19276> I will wait for devs
<lotuspsychje> Guest19276: not sure if this can help but did you read this app? http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/You-Can-Now-Send-Web-Pages-to-Your-Ubuntu-Phone-from-Any-Browser-477581.shtml
<Guest19276> my application just send notification to Notifications Tab in my device, not deliver notification between ubuntu touch devices。
<ferridom> Hello everybody.
<ferridom> Has anyone here tried to instal ubuntu phone on xperia??
<Guest19276> Error: GDBus.Error:com.ubuntu.PushNotifications.Error: bad auth
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut-work> dbarth_: Ping
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: Good morning!
<dholbach> hey sturmflut-work
<ferridom> Good morning? My watch shows 14:48 or 2:48pm
<dbarth_> sturmflut-work: pong
<brunch875> russia?
<brunch875> damn russians, they even have their time wrong
<brunch875> it's 10AM in the morning
<ferridom> I am Indonesian.
<brunch875> that's two countries wrong!
<Stskeeps> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<Stskeeps> :P
<ferridom> Oh, I am sorry. Thank you Stskeeps, by telling what was that mean. :)
<karatsu> @ubuntu dev team : congrate - i ve apt-get upgrade my bq phone => and it seems to help a lot on battery drain problem
<brunch875> apt-get upgrade? I thought that killed the OS
<ferridom> Does anyone here has tried to instal ubuntu phone on other device than nexus or samsung??
<brunch875> not me
<ogra_> brunch875, yes, it will, but not immediately if you are lucky
<ogra_> really depends on the packages it upgrades
<ogra_> (not all are harmful)
<brunch875> :D time to gamble?
<ogra_> heh
<brunch875> is 'factory reset' affected by apt-get upgrade?
<juzzlin_> karatsu, my Bq had a really bad battery life until I discovered that media-scanner-service took constantly 50-100% of CPU so I removed my SD card
<brunch875> last time I factory resetted, it didn't prompt for system updates
<juzzlin_> obviously media-scanner-service crashed every time at some point and it never finished
<karatsu> i don t have many media on my sd card now
<brunch875> that's some great tip juzzlin_
<brunch875> I'll hit safely remove whenever I reboot the phone
<ogra_> juzzlin_, did you file a bug ?
<juzzlin_> ogra_, yes...or I actually commented on some older bug, but it seems that no-one is interested
<ogra_> got the number ?
<juzzlin_> wait a sec
<juzzlin_> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner2/+bug/1398614
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1398614 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "mediascanner-service-2.0 using large amounts of CPU" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> "Each time I plug my external USB hard disk the mediascanner-service process is activ and is using large amount of CPU" ???
<ogra_> you should really have opened a new one :)
<ogra_> the SD card is quite different to an external USB disk ... we dont allow other filesystems than vfat on the SD for example ...
<ogra_> so i guess if you use a normal SD card, formatted with the device tool etc, that deserves a separate bug
<juzzlin_> Yeah, I will open a new one
<ogra_> (and USB disk could easily hang scanning due to file permissions if there is no vfat filesystem on it )
<ogra_> oh, and just FYI, i have a 64G SDXC card in my bq phone and am at the 4th day without charging, my battery is at 48%
<brunch875> you don't play much with the phone, do you? I have the display on at almost all times :D
<ogra_> yeah, i want to see how long it survives wiht minimal use :)
<ogra_> so i dont touch it to much currently (usuall i use it a lot, just not while i measure this)
<ogra_> http://i.imgur.com/6kKZVav.png
<ogra_> the obligatory screenshot :)
<ogra_> brunch875, my point is that my SD card doesnt cause battery drain obviously
<brunch875> that's a shame for me; since my case is probably the same and thus it is only me who to blame.
<ogra_> why would it be you to blame ?
<ogra_> there is surely something wrong if an SD drains the battery and mediascanner crashes in a loop ...
<dbarth_> mardy: sturmflut-work is also here ^^
<ogra_> i'm just saying thats not the normal case
<brunch875> I haven't checked if mine crashes like that. It's probably my fault since my device is probably behaving correctly
<mardy> dbarth_, sturmflut-work: OK, let's continue here then :-)
<brunch875> (and I toy with it all day long)
<ogra_> well, your SD should cause zero battery drain ... thats the point
<ogra_> if it causes any, thats a bug
<brunch875> I'll strip the SD card for today
<brunch875> if I notice a massive battery gain, I'll look into it. Otherwise I'll assume it's alright.
<ogra_> k
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cherish An Antique Day! :-D
<brunch875> Old chairs, go! Wooo!
 * popey cherishes ogra_ 
 * ogra_ shakes his cane at the kids on the lawn 
<juzzlin_> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner2/+bug/1442035
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1442035 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "mediascanner-service constantly consumes 50-100% of CPU in Bq Aquarius 4.5" [Undecided,New]
<brunch875> jesus, it took me two whole hours to re-learn multiple integrals
<karatsu> do any have test ? http://notyetthere.org/openstore-tweakgeek-and-more/
<ogra_> i guess mzanetti has tested it :)
<mzanetti> ogra_ guessed right :D
<mzanetti> well... not as good as davmor would :D
<ogra_> haha
<sturmflut-work> mardy, dbarth_ : Sorry, we were off for lunch, I'll be back in half an hour and then I have time to debug everything
<davmor2> Yeah I find bugs in anything right mzanetti :D
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> the one in m-vs-m still annoys me btw
<mzanetti> because it's an unfixable one :(
<davmor2> mzanetti: you're welcome
<dbarth_> sturmflut-work: ok; keep us posted
<sturmflut-work> dbarth_, mardy: Okay, so I made sure that the network connection is working and unobstructed and collected all the logs. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10781656/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/10781660/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/10781663/ .
<sturmflut-work> dbarth_, mardy: online-accounts-service didn't output anything to stdout and I saw the line "1392 credentials Password is empty" logged by signond
<sturmflut-work> The SSL error was down to a captive WiFi portal
<dbarth_> sturmflut-work: so you mean that the SSL error is solved; or the problem still happens?
<sturmflut-work> dbarth_: The SSL error is solved, but the problem itself persists
<mardy> dbarth_: OA is fine, the problem is here: file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.googleplus/0.4/webview-override.qml:21:1: module "com.canonical.Oxide" version 1.4 is not installed
<dbarth_> ah ok
<sturmflut-work> How can I take a screenshot of the device? I keep forgetting the procedure
<mardy> sturmflut-work: both volume keys at the same time
<dbarth_> sturmflut-work: phablet-screenshot
<nhaines> sturmflut-work: both at once!
<sturmflut-work> Argh, thanks a lot. I kept trying combinations of a single volume button and the power button
<sturmflut-work> mardy: Is the Oxide 1.4 module missing because this is not the most recent image? I'm still on r16 (the image the phone was shipped with) because we were looking for a possible bug in the updater
<mardy> sturmflut-work: I don't know, dbarth_ should know better about oxide
<pstolowski> seb128, hey, re https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1438633; where do i find regulatory info? i can try to debug the issue if somebody tells me where to look
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438633 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Updates page loads and immediately goes blank" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<juzzlin_> I've seen that also with at least the browser
<juzzlin_> Of course that might be totally irrelevant
<jgdx> pstolowski, isn't that in Settings -> About?
<sturmflut-work> dbarth_, mardy: I think I found it. krillin r16 ships with liboxideqt-qmlplugin:armhf version 1.3.5-0ubuntu0.14.10.1~rtm, while r20 seems to come with version 1.4.2-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 .
<mardy> sturmflut-work: ok. Do you think that it's a but in the webapp? Maybe it should continue using oxide 1.3, it it uses the 14.10 framework
<bzoltan> ogra_:  do you have a minute for me? I have some silly questions :)
<ogra_> there are no silly questions ...
<ogra_> just ask :)
<seb128> pstolowski, in the about panel
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I have a rootfs... and I would like to dump on it an other rootfs in a way that I can revert it if I want. Something like the image based update.
<bzoltan> ogra_:  what is the best way to do that?
<ogra_> bzoltan, the image based update isnt revertable
<ogra_> we actually replace files in the readonly space
<ogra_> bzoltan, is that on a phone or for your build env stuff ?
<jgdx> pstolowski, also, can you attach the USS log ?
<bzoltan> ogra_: I tell you what i want. I want an ubuntu-core-5.04 fw ... no toolchain, no APIs, no nothing... and I want to plug in whatever I need, pack it up and call it "bzoltan's cools SDK"
<bzoltan> ogra_:  so it is a build env stuff ...
<ogra_> cool
<bzoltan> ogra_: No chrooting, no apt-get, no nothing ... just simple dumps, but controlled
<pstolowski> seb128, do i need a sim card to see it (cause i don't have one)?
<seb128> pstolowski, I guess so
<seb128> pstolowski, can you try to go to battery and try to open the subpanels there then?
<ogra_> you can grab a rootfs tarball and push it into an img file you create ... then take your other part and push that into an img file too, thenuse overlayfs to merge them (with a third img file or a tmpfs to add writability)
<seb128> pstolowski, well, in fact that's not going to help much...
<seb128> pstolowski, I though maybe it was failing to resolve the plugin to load, but your video shows the update panel for some seconds, so it's correctly loading it
<seb128> I've no clue about that issue :-/
<ogra_> bzoltan, the mounting will require sudo though ... (there are sudo-less ways but more complicated)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  sudo is not a problem
<sturmflut-work> mardy: I am not sure I fully understand the problem. Let me try. The webapp manifest claims that com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.googleplus_0.4 is based on "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-14.10", but it uses Oxide 1.4, which is not part of this framework, right?
<ogra_> ok, well, then do two img files and a tmpfs in an overlayfs mount
<bzoltan> ogra_: but why do need image files in this process?
<pstolowski> seb128, battery panels look ok
<seb128> pstolowski, ok, thanks for trying
<ogra_> bzoltan, mount needs "devices" to mount ...
<sturmflut-work> mardy: So Click thinks the app will run on my phone and allows the package to be installed, but then the app fails
<ogra_> the img files are fake partitions
<pstolowski> jgdx, USS?
<bzoltan> ogra_: ahh.. I see
<jgdx> pstolowski, ubuntu system settings log at ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log
<mardy> sturmflut-work: yes, that's my understanding as well
<bzoltan> ogra_:  so itis all about tar, img files, overlayfs and tmpfs
<ogra_> bzoltan, so your img file actually needs a filesystem and you need to unpack the tarball into it while you have it mounted
<pstolowski> jgdx, right. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10782125/
<ogra_> right
<bzoltan> ogra_: nice, thanks for your help
<ogra_> np
<ogra_> ask again if you hit any roadblocks :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: I will :) The biggest blocker right now is to define and implement the real frameworks... the actual frameworks are too minimalistic for my taste. they just list .deb package names... no versions, no content, no API listing. So what I will do is a hierarchical framework (API definition) structure  what you can extensively plug in to a core tootfs.
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I will start with the UITK and the Qt frameworks on QML level... the C++ level is a bit tricky as it is all about ABIs and not APIs
<jgdx> pstolowski, is that truncated? Maybe the one where you enter the updates panel got rotated? Could you enter the updates panel (recreating the symptom of the bug) and then re-upload the log?
<ogra_> bzoltan, make sure to coordinate that with the snappy guys ... click will go away at some point and your framework needs to work in the snap world then
<pstolowski> jgdx, oh wow, i cannot reproduce it now.. could going to updates the other way fix it? i could reproduce it tens of times before...
<jgdx> pstolowski, Settings -> About -> Check… does not go blank?
<pstolowski> jgdx, ah, ok, got it again now
<jgdx> cool
<pstolowski> jgdx, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10782180/
<jgdx> mardy, do you have any way of asserting that an account is 'ok'?
<seb128> jgdx, pstolowski, those "Components/PageWrapperUtils.js:30: TypeError: Cannot read property 'createObject' of null" seems are weird
<seb128> jgdx, well, accounts seems ok since opening the panel from the main settings grid works and installing clicks from the dash as well...
<jgdx> seb128, but can you recreate it?
<mardy> jgdx: if it's about the U1 account I don't (other than checking that it exists), dobey should know better
<seb128> jgdx, no, I can't :-/
<mardy> jgdx: but yes, if you can install apps from the store, then I guess it means that the account is ok
<jgdx> mardy, okay, thanks.
<sturmflut-work> mardy: I am a bit confused, is Oxide even officially part of the 14.10 framework? I can't find it in the QML API docs.
<jgdx> pstolowski, thank you. The lack of complaints regarding your u1 accounts is new, so I'm attaching it to the bug
<mardy> sturmflut-work: difficult question :-) Let's wait for dbarth_
<dbarth_> oxide is part of 14.10 yes
<dbarth_> i don't think that the oxide warning message is the reason for the issue
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I am doing it for the snap word :) and click is not that relevant, but schroot should be sacked for good
<pstolowski> jgdx, yw
<bzoltan> ogra_:  But who is the image/rootfs doer on the snappy side?
<ogra_> bzoltan, mvo
<bzoltan> ogra_:  of course :) who else
<jgdx> seb128, pstolowski, I can repro
<dobey> jgdx, pstolowski, seb128: what's this about?
<seb128> jgdx, how?
<jgdx> seb128, I'm adding the details to the bug now.
<jgdx> dobey, it's a bit unclear, but give me some time.
<jgdx> pstolowski, you can repro without reboot, just kill USS. FYI
<bzoltan> mvo: we have even more reason to talk :) The snapcraft work is on the corner already.
<jgdx> dobey, humor me: if I start setting up a U1 account, but enter the wrong password and then terminate the process (cancel). What happens?
<pstolowski> jgdx, ok.. i haven't had any problems reproducing it so far, it seems broken for good for me, when it worked a moment ago it was for the first time in ~20 attempts
<dobey> jgdx: then you don't have an account
<jgdx> dobey, and no files are craeted
<dobey> well no files are created in success either, but sure
<jgdx> dobey, any data?
<dobey> yes, in the accounts and signon databases on success; but not on failure
<jgdx> dobey, okay. Thanks
<sturmflut-work> dbarth_: But apart from that, and if Oxide is part of 14.10, which exact version is part of 14.10? krillin r16 was shipped with 1.3 and r20 with 1.4, and both releases claim to conform to the 14.10 framework. So now we have a production device where a developer might decide to use Oxide 1.4 because the device and image version he uses to develop his app supports it, and at the same time there are users who lag a bit behind
<sturmflut-work> and can't run the app, but Click can't detect the problem.
<dobey> sturmflut-work: the Oxide qml component itself is not part of the SDK. Ubuntu.Web is, and I don't think that's changed
<dobey> sturmflut-work: if you're importing oxide directly, you're taking advantage of the fact that it's there, but it's not a supported part of the SDK
<dbarth_> sturmflut-work: we have code that ensures that depending on the framework used by the app, you run on either oxide or qtwebkit
<dbarth_> sturmflut-work: but again, i don't think that's cause for that error
<sturmflut-work> dobey, dbarth_ : Ah! That makes much more sense, thanks!
<seb128> dobey, hey
<seb128> on my bq rtm 267 image, I installed a calendar app update through settings, went back to the dash, long clicked on the calendar icon to see the click store details/changelog for the new version, clicked on the open button from the detail page
<seb128>  that failed to start it, trying to run the old version
<seb128>  WARNING **: Unable to find keyfile for application 'com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar_0.4.600'
<seb128> dobey, is that a click scope issue? do you know if it's known?
<seb128> dobey, unsure if you are the right person to ask about that :-)
<dobey> seb128: that sounds like a regression in the updates panel maybe. it's supposed to call the dbus signal to refresh the scope. sounds like it didn't get refreshed though.
<seb128> dobey, but the scope page displayed the new version number with the corresponding changelog
<seb128> I read the changelog before clicking open
<dobey> seb128: that information comes from the store, so it will always show the latest no matter what version you have installed
<seb128> k
<seb128> dobey, I switched away from the settings app before the install was finished it seems
<seb128> dobey, so maybe my fault, that blocked the refresh signal
<dobey> yeah, that might do it :-/
<seb128> dobey, I wonder if it would make sense to force a refresh and retry if the version is not found
<dobey> seb128: i think the settings plug-in needs to be fixed to run the install helper script for the scope, rather than calling the dbus method from within qt
<seb128> mandel, ^ :-)
<mandel> seb128, gosh.. I hate that code, dobey what do you suggest, we need to rewrite all that
<mandel> dobey, I'm going to kill diego
<dobey> lol
<seb128> mandel, while you are rewriting it, might be nice to make it use libclick rather than the click command line ;-)
 * seb128 stops there and hides
<mandel> seb128, 100% agreed
<mandel> seb128, I'm going to stop myself from doing it because we have a sprint and I want to do it with you guys around (will you be present)?
<seb128> mandel, at the core sprint in 10 days? no, desktop is not invinted, we have our own week in London the week after that...
<dobey> seb128: no
<seb128> but maybe kenvandine is going to be there?
<dobey> better to make it use the helper shell script that is in unity-scope-click
<dobey> so stuff will work even when you switch away from system settings
<seb128> dobey, thanks for the suggestion
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i updated that sharelink MP, hopefully that's better :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks, I’ll take a look shortly
<kenvandine> thx
<mvo> bzoltan: heh, we will see each other in person next week, right?
<bzoltan> mvo:  It depends. if you plan to visit Helsinki :) then yes. But sadly the SDK team was not invited to the party ..
<mvo> bzoltan: oh, good. would be a good time to catchup, when do you guys have the next sprint?
<bzoltan> mvo: no idea yet.. we should have a sprint to focus on the top prioroty stories.. like scope development and snappy
<Cymbvgh> notly hy
<dadexix86> is there a way to restart an indicator that crashes, apart from rebooting?
<ogra_> you can try to restart it from the terminal app i think+
<ogra_> (they are just user upstart jobs, so something like: "initctl restart indicator-foobar")
<dadexix86> ok, next time that happens I will try it this way :)
<dadexix86> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> well, thanks me once it worked, i'm not sure if the terminal-app environment has access to upstart ... adb definitely has though
<ogra_> (but that requires a PC indeed)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  do you have a wiki/braindump/whatever about how and/or with what tool do you usually create the img file from the rootfs/chroot?
<ogra_> no, thats rather complex
<ogra_> bzoltan, oh, you are referring to our former conversation ...
<bzoltan> ogra_:  yes
<ogra_> dd if=/dev/zero of=./myimage.img bs=1M count=512
<ogra_> that creates a 512MB file called myimg.img
<bzoltan> ogra_:  that one I am familiar with :D
<bzoltan> dd lives next door
<ogra_> mkfs.ext4 ./myimage.img
<ogra_> mkdir mymuntpoint ...
<ogra_> sudo mount -o loop ./myimage.img mymountpoint
<ogra_> and then you can extract your tarball under mymountpoint
<bzoltan> clear
<bzoltan> how to pack it back?
<ogra_> pack it back ?
<ogra_> you just unmount it
<bzoltan> ogra_:  and the myimage.img will just magically contain the changes?
 * bzoltan feels ashamed 
<ogra_> it will contain what you unpacked there
<ogra_> its like a partition :)
<bzoltan> of course
<bzoltan> it is indeed a partition from loop device
<ogra_> right
<bzoltan> ogra_:  sweet, thanks
<ogra_> for the overlayfs stuff i fear i cant help you ...
<ogra_> you will have to read up about it ...
<bzoltan> ogra_:  that one I can handle ... I almost made the SDK testing with that
<ogra_> i know it allows to do similar stuff aufs does ... which is what i'm familiar with ... but thats deprecated
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I played with overlayfs... it is not complicated
<ogra_> yeah, i guess so
 * bzoltan goes and start creating frameworks
 * ogra_ just didnt have to touch such stuff in years 
<brunch875>  /part returning home
 * brunch875 feels awkward
<meles> how can i install apps on ubuntu-touch via the terminal?
<popey> meles: http://askubuntu.com/a/603069/612 or http://askubuntu.com/a/599489/612
<meles> popey: but i m not talking about a local deb or click package, but about stuff from the software center.
<meles> popey: http://askubuntu.com/questions/607336/terminal-command-to-install-apps-on-ubuntu-touch
<dobey> meles: there is no CLI for the click app store at the moment
<popey> meles: what do you want to install?
<meles> dobey: bad news but thanks for the info. I have an issue with my GPS and BQ Support suggested to reset. But I'm not willing to do that if i have to do everything manually.
<meles> popey ^
<dobey> installng from the app store requires a u1 account, and the only way to sign in with a u1 account is via the UI
<popey> meles: we may have a fix coming for GPS issues
<dobey> meles: you can re-falsh without replacing the installed apps or your current settings. there should also be an OTA update soon which might fix some of the problems you're seeing
<meles> popey, dobey: so the issue is wider spread?
<dobey> others have reported some issues with GPS resolution yes
<dobey> i don't know what issue you're having specifically of course :)
<meles> ok than i will just wait for a fix, since I anyway expect reseting not o help.
<popey> thanks for your patience meles
<meles> well Wifi and cell positioning works, gps doesn't
<meles> popey, dobey thanks for your help. does anyone want to answer this question. otherwise i will just comment it with your info.
<meles> popey, dobey sorry i forgot the link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/607336/terminal-command-to-install-apps-on-ubuntu-touch
<popey> you basically can't
<popey> unless you have a local copy of the click packages
<dobey> answered
<popey> you could script it.
<dobey> which you don't, becasue the downloaded .click is deleted immediately after it's installed
<popey> well, i wasn't assuming that
<popey> i was saying if you have a local _copy_
<popey> (which I do)
<dobey> well _you_ are special :)
<popey> hah
<om26er> this simple script does wonders for me for install .click on the device. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785276/
<om26er> I call it phablet-click-install
<om26er> ;)
<meles> om26er: thanks but i was wanting stuff from the software center
<dobey> om26er: /if/ you have a .click file that works yes
<meles> dobey: thanks for the answer on askubuntu
<davmor2> meles: why not install from the store
<dobey> davmor2: he's trying to automate it
<davmor2> ah okay that makes more sense
<dobey> davmor2: ie, "reinstall previously installed packages" feature
<meles> davmor2: well thats what i mean.
<meles> davmor2: but after a reset that wont work
<daixtr> newbie question: does ubuntu app phone store creating separate binaries for each app? I mean, how can it achieve phone-desktop compatibilty?
<popey> daixtr: depends, if it's a pure qml app (like calendar & music) then the same code runs everywhere
<daixtr> what's the de-facto development language for ubuntu phone apps? Is it C?
<popey> daixtr: if it's an app which contains binaries (like terminal and file manager) we can make "Fat" packages which contain binaries for multiple platforms
<popey> https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.nskaggs.filemanager for example is a fat package
<daixtr> i've been doing C programming for linux..
<popey> most of ours is qml or c++
<daixtr> so this https://uappexplorer.com/ is like, the equivalent for android's google play?
<popey> kinda
<popey> it's a community maintained frontend to our store
<popey> we have an "official" one in the works, but that's not live yet
<daixtr> so what's the development feel... is it like the gcc/make thing?
<dobey> apt-get install ubuntu-sdk and see :)
<daixtr> ok
<vitimiti> popey, I didn't ask about hits but I didn't know about it. It's interesting
<vitimiti> this*
<popey> vitimiti: que?
<popey> daixtr: http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<vitimiti> popey, I was saying that this you said about the app explorer and the "fat" packages was interesting
<vitimiti> Sorry for my English
<daixtr> i noticed that ubuntu phone does not use the 'home' hardware button.. if i install ubuntu into my galaxy s5, will this 'home' physical button be useless?
<popey> we dont use any of the soft android buttons
<popey> vitimiti: ahh, sorry :)
<popey> daixtr: and I don't know if the galaxy s5 is a supported device
<popey> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<daixtr> ok.. anyhow,.. whatever device ... i noticed that ubuntu phone is not using any home button
<popey> correct
<daixtr> why?
<popey> our user interface doesn't use it
<vitimiti> It's gestures based
<daixtr> i mean, but can we put it to good use? like map it to something useful? can ubuntu os do it?
<popey> we don't use it, and I don't believe there's any plan to map it to anything
<popey> in the future we may be on devices that have no soft buttons, so we shouldn't expect them
<daixtr> ok.. but can the OS generate events, or i can program on it..?
<jdstrand> beuno: fyi, NOS approved and fix is in r430
<daixtr> or does the OS totally ignores it like it does not exist?
<popey> the latter
<daixtr> are gtk/qt applications directly run on it? (sorry i'll read the docs later promise)  i need to know ahead what's in front of me so i'll know
<popey> existing desktop apps won't work out of the box
<popey> we don't have X on the phone, but use Mir.
<jdstrand> beuno: I noticed 'wget' in the store too and commented
<popey> In the future Xmir may be on the device.
<beuno> thanks jdstrand
<daixtr> if i drop to cli terminal in ubuntu phone, does it have a multi-user.. shell.. such as i can create new users 'useradd', etc.. crontab -e.. and so on?
<dobey> not really, no
<dobey> it may be possible to create additional terminal users, but / is read-only, and the UI doesn't yet support multiple user scenarios
<dobey> so it's not useful to do that on the phone really
<daixtr> dobey: how about any scheduling mechanism.. like crontab.. if i want to run a program regularly..
<beuno> daixtr, not currently available, no
<beuno> its the same as a background task
<popey> i thought we supported user crontabs?
<beuno> we'll need to figure out the right way to do it
<beuno> popey, not AFAIK
<dobey> popey: i don't think so
<popey> pretty sure ogra_ said so recently
 * popey throws ogra_ under the cron bus
<dobey> i'm pretty sure that part of the fs is read-only
<daixtr> do i have the ability to run a daemon program then?
<beuno> daixtr, no, no background processes
<beuno> your app is either running and on the screen
<beuno> or stopped
<daixtr> what's the shell.. is it busybox?
<daixtr> or does it / can it have a bash?
<beuno> daixtr, it is a phone, restricted to what apps can do so the user's phone doesn't get crippled
<dobey> daixtr: what are you trying to do exactly?
<daixtr> nothing.. i'm just ranging...
<dobey> daixtr: you can basically do whatever you want on your own phone, but it's not really supported
<dobey> daixtr: but you can't do background processes and such in an app you want to build and put in the store
<dobey> doing unsupported stuff on your own phone is basically a "you get to keep both pieces when it breaks" situation
<dobey> it's unsupported because we can't reasonably support it :)
<dobey> the phone as a consumer product is ubuntu, but it has sandboxing and other security things to prevent malicious apps from destroying your battery or shipping your data off to a server in russia and such
<daixtr> about the kernel.. is the inotify stripped out?
<dobey> it's an older kernel, as we have to use the AOSP android kernel to have working hardware
<dobey> i don't know if inotify is enabled in it or not, but i don't think an app could use it under confinement, either way
<daixtr> is the mode of development for ubuntu phone, a cross-compiling one?
<dobey> yes
<daixtr> well.. i just read a seconds ago.. qml/javascript seems to be main language.. but C++ cross-compiling detail is to be announce yet when full sdk is released...
<daixtr> so clearly, i see here that its diverging from Android's java-based lang... i'm just curious, why this different development choice...
<dobey> it's not diverging from android's java at all. it's completely unrelated
<daixtr> i read qml... and i see javascript...
<dobey> android's java is what diverges from java
<daixtr> well.. javascript is not a proper language..
<dobey> qml is not javascript
<dobey> then don't write javascript if you don't like javascript
<dobey> anyway, i have to go now
<ogra_> beuno, popey, we have cron installed ... but it will indeed miss scheduled events if the device is asleep, it operates normally if the device is awake though
<beuno> ogra_, ew.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-10
<Talustus> Is there any official support for the nexus 6
<danialbehzadi> Hey all,
<danialbehzadi> The Translation Process for Persian is completed a long tie ago, but the Persian Language is not available in Ubuntu touch images. What id the problem and how can I resolve this?
<SturmFlut> Talustus: No
<Talustus> Any plans on it?
<Talustus> I'm thinking about getting a second device for playing/dev things but dont want to buy a old/already outdated device
<SturmFlut> Talustus: Don't think so, the device is quite expensive and there already are the Nexus 4, Nexus 7, Nexus 10 and Aquaris E4.5
<Talustus> Any hint on wich *newer devices may get supported?
<SturmFlut> Not from me, I'm not even with Canonical ;)
<SturmFlut> Hopefully the Meizu MX4 will finally be launched with Ubuntu soon, but the more I wait for it the less I want it
<Talustus> I'm currently porting over ubuntu for my galaxy s4 but dont like the idea to spend days to port it again and again for future devices
<Talustus> Getting an s6 in the next 2 weeks then the fun starts again so i would lime to get a officialy supported one
<nhaines> Talustus: The current ports were only to get development underway.  I assume that there will be no other official ports now that retail phones are shipping, because that kind of hardware enablement is massively expensive and Canonical isn't maintaining the official ports very well already (i.e., the tablets have been ignored for a long time.)
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: happy with your n7?
<Guest3396> Hello? I want to show a notification like the android's notification, which is used to tell the user that something has happened in the background. for example,some service is working in background, the user can view details of the service though click the notification displayed in panel of the status bar pulled down from the top of screen.
<Guest3396> how to do the similar notice in ubuntu touch ?
<Guest3396> I found the Ubuntu Push System relates with the network, So it can't meet my requirements, what I want just a local notice in my device.
<Talustus> ok nhaines
<sturmflut-work> Guest3396: It is not possible to run your own services in the background.
<Guest3396> oh, I just give an example. for example, my application (QML) is running, and a notification appear in pull-down panel of status bar after it back to background.
<Guest3396> the application can be displayed to foreground when the user press the notification.
<Guest3396> Hi sturmflut-work：This scenario can be realized?
<Guest3396> please help me ？
<Guest3396> I am waiting for your response, please help !
<OerHeks> Guest3396, why not join the ubuntu phone team, and do your proposal on launchpad ?
<Guest3396> sorry, I don't understand you! or another problem: what is Notifications which is the far left of status bar, and how to add something to the Notifications?
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: well, I can't dual boot it so it's just running Android 5.0.1 right now.  But it's really nice to have a tablet.  It's just making my N5 look kinda small which I'm not happy about.  ;)
<Jim___> hello ? how to add content to Notifications panel of status bar pulled down from the top of screen?
<Jim___> please help me ?
<Jim___> or how to show application's icon to status bar when application is running ?
<seb128> ogra_, those flat discharge graph are weird...
<ogra_> seb128, well, the flat line is fine, thats the night ... it is just the bits before and the gap
<seb128> ogra_, was your phone flat/off before?
<seb128> the initial line being buggy is a known issue
<ogra_> seb128, nope, running since 5 days
<seb128> I wonder about the empty part
<seb128> grumpf
<ogra_> i take such a screenshot every day currently
<seb128> I don't understand
<seb128> does the phone sleeps so much that we don't have any upower record for half a day?
<ogra_> http://i.imgur.com/UuOqvqW.png
<ogra_> it doesnt drain any power when suspended
<ogra_> (and it isnt lyin i think, else i wouldnt be at day 5)
<seb128> so it uses less than 1% in a day?
<ogra_> note that the graph isnt perfectly flat ... it drains ~1-2% over night
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, that's why you have a line
<ogra_> during the day i only use it as much as necessary currently
<seb128> if it was flat it would be empty
<seb128> due to upower
<seb128> upower only records data point on changes
<ogra_> riht, only the gap is an issue, the rest is totally fine and accurate
<seb128> like % change or if you plug/unplug
<seb128> so I don't understand the gap much
<seb128> or it's just that you had a 0% change during that time
<seb128> so we have no record to draw during that time
<ogra_> i dont understand why it isnt always starting at the same point
<seb128> yeah, there is a bug in the initial value
<ogra_> if you compare http://i.imgur.com/xq472i3.png and http://i.imgur.com/UuOqvqW.png they start at different bottom values
<ogra_> s/bottom values/time/
<seb128> ogra_, well, that's normal
<seb128> ogra_, the first point is whenever the most recent battery % charge change happened
<seb128> like on http://i.imgur.com/xq472i3.png you were like at e.G 45%
<ogra_> do we have a db wehere we store them or some such ?
<seb128> upower stores them
<seb128> but as said it adds data points only on state change
<seb128> % or charging/discharging status change
<seb128> so let's say you had
<ogra_> right and it seems to flush old values
<seb128> 46% at 8
<seb128> 45% at 19h
<seb128> 44% at 3h
<seb128> 43% now
<seb128> we draw on a day
<seb128> we start looking at 9 yesterday
<seb128> the first value in the table is 45% at 19h
<seb128> so that's where the graph starts
<seb128> does that make sense?
<seb128> we probably need to look further in the history
<ogra_> apart from the fact that you then should use the 8 value for 9 to at least have an init point, yes
<seb128> do the segfault between that "out of graph" point and the first in the graph
<seb128> and interpol the start value
<seb128> ups
<seb128> autofingers ;-)
<seb128> segfault->segment
<seb128> ogra_, do we have a bug about the gap?
<seb128> I think we have one about the spike
<ogra_> i would start with just assigning the former datapoint to the zero time value
<ogra_> i think you actually filed one last time we talked about it :)
<seb128> need to check that
<seb128> I had the spike issue in mind, not the empty part
<seb128> that used to not be an issue when we used several %/hour
<seb128> we had enough changes to not get such gaps :p
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1439122
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1439122 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "battery graph seems not properly initialized" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> heh, no, i filed it
<seb128> ogra_, your way or "use the previous value" would be buggy
<ogra_> totally
<ogra_> but it would be a start
<seb128> right
<seb128> and I guess it's easier to do
<ogra_> technically you would need proper math to compute the right value indeed
<ogra_> and even then it would be a triangular computation since you dont know the actual datapoints inbetween
<ogra_> but i doubt we can get more accurate with the data we have
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm wondering if we should change upower to write a record every hour
<ogra_> +1
<ogra_> that would surely make it easier
<tvoss> seb128, @graph: this is a visualization of the raw data points, correct?
<seb128> tvoss, yes
<seb128> we just do a canvas with the records from upower
<seb128> direct line from point to point using the values in the record
<tvoss> seb128, I was wondering if a rolling mean with a window of last two hours might be interesting. not necessarily for users in general, but for people who are interested in more fancy stats
<tvoss> but then there is hardly anything to smooth out I guess
<Jim___> hello ? how to add content to Notifications panel of status bar pulled down from the top of screen? who can give me a runnable example ?
<seb128> Jim___, hey, I don't know if you can have indicators as clicks, I don't think so
<seb128> you can look at e.g https://launchpad.net/indicator-display for a simple one
<seb128> but those are included in the system, so you could locally hack one on a rw image but I'm unsure you could distribute one through the store
<ogra_> Jim___, https://caxton.herokuapp.com/ .... not sure if stuart has the code somewhere linked there
<seb128> ogra_, that's not an indicator, is it?
<ogra_> it uses the message indicator
<ogra_> the caxton app brings a notification hook
<ogra_> so you can send stuff while the app isnt running
<seb128> right
<seb128> oh, maybe I didn't understand the question
<seb128> I though he wanted to write an indicator
<ogra_> i thought he wanted to use notifications :)
<ogra_> but i guess Jim___ can tell us who is right (or if we are both wrong )
<Jim___> thanks two hero response quickly! I don
<seb128> if you just want to integrate notification I think you need to use the libmessaging-menu library
<Jim___> I do not understand the difference between notification and indicator
<ogra_> each icon up in that panel is an indicator
<ogra_> the icon with the envelope is the notification indicator ... the one with the speaker is the sound indicator etc
<seb128> each "menu" is an indicator, so it depends if you want to add a new menu, or integrate to an existing one
<Jim___> I just want something which can tell the user some application's information
<Jim___> and the user also can press and enter the application
<ogra_> right, then you want to send a notification that shows up in the notification indicator (and generates a popup message at the top of the screen) i think
<ogra_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/
<Jim___> I have read the push notifications client guide and server,  but i can not run my application which appear running error.so I need a runable example
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Siblings Day! :-D
<sturmflut-work> bzoltan: ping
<bzoltan> sturmflut-work: pong
<sturmflut-work> bzoltan: About the email from rpadovani regarding problems with qmake, I would like to note that at least on my development environment here (15.04 desktop with ubuntu-sdk 1.217) if I attach a 14.10 phone and click on "Autocreate kit" in the SDK the SDK will default to a 15.04 chroot.
<sturmflut-work> bzoltan: So if you don't explicitely change the default, IMO you always end up with a 15.04 chroot for a 14.10 device
<bzoltan> sturmflut-work: That is true
<sturmflut-work> bzoltan: This might have contributed to the problem you mentioned
<bzoltan> sturmflut-work: very much possible indeed.
<sturmflut-work> bzoltan: Would it be possible to have the SDK detect the correct version for the selected device/emulator? I would have fallen into the "trap" myself if I hadn't decided to explicitely base all my apps on 14.10.
<bzoltan> sturmflut-work: Yes, now it is possible. This API was not availble when this kit auto assignement was implemented. I take it up now.
<brunch875> Jamestait: I've just congratuladed my sibling!
<JamesTait> brunch875, "Congratulations on having such an awesome sibling"? ;)
<brunch875> :D
<jgdx> oSoMoN, hi, wouldn't 1442514 be a duplicate of 1252899?
<oSoMoN> jgdx, it is indeed, I was pretty sure this bug existed, but my search-fu couldn’t find it
<jgdx> beuno, is there anything you need for that branch to land? (fixing 1252899)
<oSoMoN> jgdx, beuno: can the status of the bug be updated? it’s not fixed yet
<oSoMoN> (but I’m not allowed to change the status myself)
<jgdx> me neither
<jgdx> oSoMoN, have you/anyone filed a bug against uitk/webbrowser-app regarding difficulty pressing the (X) in the address bar field, when the url is really long?
<jgdx> here my search fu fails me
<oSoMoN> jgdx, not that I know of, feel free to file one (against uitk)
<jgdx> kk
<sturmflut-work> bzoltan: Great!
<sturmflut-work> What the... I just started Firefox 37.0 on Ubuntu 15.04 and the language of the default Ubuntu "about:startpage" seems to change at random
<sturmflut-work> So far I got Turkish, Danish and English
 * sturmflut-work adds this to the list of things to debug
<beuno> jgdx, oSoMoN, hi!
<beuno> what bug?
<jgdx> beuno, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-start-page/+bug/1252899
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252899 in Ubuntu Start Page "Ubuntu Start Page is not mobile friendly" [Medium,Fix released]
<beuno> jgdx, I'll check, that revision should be deployed
<jgdx> ty
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html
<sturmflut-work> Flash sale!
<popey> nope
<popey> non-flash sale
<sturmflut-work> Regular availability?
<popey> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153144267333592
<sturmflut-work> Oh wow
<sturmflut-work> how exactly does ubuntu-app-usage gather its data? Because it says "unity8-dash 206727 seconds", which would be ~144 days, and I am quite sure my bq wasn't shipped in november
<sturmflut-work> Or 472 seconds for an app that I installed, but never started once
<Se7> morning
<Mirv> beuno: hi, could you reopen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-start-page/+bug/1252899 which is falsely marked as Released, and maybe work on getting https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-start-page/1252899-mobile-friendly/+merge/197038 to use?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252899 in Ubuntu Start Page "Ubuntu Start Page is not mobile friendly" [Medium,Fix released]
<Mirv> beuno: also, could you add for example ubuntu-core-dev to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-start-page/+members
<Mirv> beuno: because otherwise no-one else can modify bugs etc
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ^
<brendand> sturmflut-work, 60*60*24 = 86400. 206727/86400 = 2.3 days
 * brendand didn't know about ubuntu-app-usage
<sturmflut-work> brendand: ...
 * sturmflut-work goes to stand in the corner
<brendand> sturmflut-work, did you do 60*24 :)
<sturmflut-work> brendand: I don't want to talk about it, oh the embarrassment
<brendand> sturmflut-work, what's the app you installed but never started?
<sturmflut-work> brendand: com.ubuntu.developer.majster-pl.google-plus-app_google-plus-app , I installed both G+ apps in the store but never got around to start this one.
<brendand> sturmflut-work, you're sure no-one else used your device?
<sturmflut-work> brendand: Well, I always suspected that bq employed a cave full of gnomes to flash Ubuntu on all those phones, but popey silenced me
<sturmflut-work> brendand: So yes, the gnomes probably used the phone while I was sleeping
<popey> hah
<brendand> sturmflut-work, hey you never know
<brendand> there could be gnomes
<sturmflut-work> brendand: I got the phone on monday night, so I would have had to use unity8-dash 24/7 to get the usage to 2.3 days.
<ogra_> what ? was the secret that the release took so long because we manually tested all phones at home now revelaed ?
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: You can't stop the truth, it will always prevail at some point
<ogra_> damn !
 * popey submits to /r/conspiratard 
<brendand> sturmflut-work, unity8-dash is probably always running in the background
<ogra_> but it shouldnt be started by u-a-l, should it ?
<ogra_> i think the tool only collects focus events from u-a-l
<ogra_> (and measures the time between them)
<soc> hi
<soc> does anyone have experience developing/deploying native, but non-qt applications?
<soc> wondering if it's possible to write Ubuntu phone apps in Scala
<popey> thats a word that's never been said in this channel!
<soc> (which compiles either to Java class files or JavaScript)
<popey> Sorry, we don't have prizes.
<soc> popey: mhh?
<popey> just kidding
<popey> Well, it's _possible_ to run Java apps on the phone
<soc> don't understand
<soc> ah ok
<popey> we have one in the store, but it's quite a challenge
<soc> how does it work?
<soc> does it ship with the complete runtime packaged into the app?
<popey> qml -> C++ plugin -> JRE -> classes
<popey> yes
<soc> ouch, ok
<popey> we don't ship a jre on the device
<soc> the Scala -> JavaScript route should be less painful (or something like Avian)
<soc> ok, so are there WebIDL files available for the ubuntu phone api?
<popey> uh, I don't know what webidl is, sorry.
<soc> these are the files which describe how the API looks like
<ogra_> dbarth_, ^^^
<soc> I extracted some APIs for web stuff from the MDN recently, and it was extremely painful compared to just using the WebIDLs
<soc> (MDN documentation == more often wrong than not)
<dbarth_> ogra_: for? scala?
<ogra_> dbarth_, well, i dont know what WebIDL is either :)
<dbarth_> hey
<dbarth_> but yeah, why not, i have a good friend of mine who keeps telling me about it
<soc> it's basically how JavaScript APIs are defined, because JavaScript itself lacks the ability to specify types
<dbarth_> (scala)
<dbarth_> soc: yup
<dbarth_> that's a neat idea
<soc> what?
<dbarth_> using weidl to formalize apis, and get scala support for free i guess, right?
<soc> more or less
<soc> the (completely ridiculous) thing is that there is no place where you have WebIDL and API documentation combined
<soc> it's completely unbelievable that "the language of the web" has no machine-readable definition on the web
<soc> you basically have to take the WebIDL files, and go hunting for documentation, then combine them together
<dbarth_> ah
<soc> and in MDN's case, there is such a large mismatch between those two that it's hard to understand how JavaScript people get anything done
<dbarth_> but well ok, thanks for the pointer; i'll take a look
<dbarth_> alex_abreu: ^^ as well
<soc> MDN is basically a wiki, so it's usually completely out of sync with the WebIDL
<alex_abreu> scala support for free?
<soc> alex_abreu: in which sense?
<alex_abreu> no idea I caught that from above
<alex_abreu> which makes no sense
<alex_abreu> but I guess the discussion is about webidl gen of docs no?
<soc> yeah, sure, you can write Scala, compile it to JavaScript and ship it as an app on Ubuntu
<alex_abreu> yeah but that's not what the conversion is about is it?
<soc> but if you want to have decent IDE support/documentation instead of "dynamic" typing you need to write a facade to tell the compiler how the API looks like
<alex_abreu> there are no idl files for that, although we initially started by having partial support for that
<alex_abreu> (front endt API auto gen from idl like def + doc
<soc> alex_abreu: with that you would be better than 99% of the web apis
<soc> I added the Audio APIs recently, and I spent hours combining this: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/Web_Audio_API with this http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/dom/webidl/
<soc> the end result is more correct than what Mozilla has, but having to do this by hand is ridiculous: https://github.com/scala-js/scala-js-dom/commit/4f370ee8c77c2032f4e4de287e1dadcb0f333d8e
<soc> it's 1300 lines of code which should have never been written manually
<nhaines> Hey, congratulations because it looks like the bq Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition is generally available now!  :D  http://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-e-4-5
<nhaines> No pressure on OTA-3 or anything.  :P
<soc> I don't understand why there isn't even something like a web service, where you send e. g. "AudioNode#context" and get all the api documentation
<nhaines> Aww, I was scooped.
<soc> that way, the documentation couldn't become out of date, like when manually copy-pasting it
<soc> nhaines: yes, that's why I'm asking
<soc> still looking for a platform where I can write apps without this "sure you can write apps, if you take a huge productivity hit by using $terrible language" meme
<nhaines> TIL that C++ is terrible.
<soc> yes, 99% of those writing C++ are utterly unqualified for it, including me
<ogra_> nhaines, wow, only today ?
<nhaines> ogra_: as of an hour or two ago.  :)
<ogra_> heh
<soc> (rough estimate)
<nhaines> ogra_: if I must hack I do it in python.  :)
<ogra_> well, i obey to the platform :)
<ogra_> but if i can freely choose i pick shell :)
<ogra_> (busybox and a kernel are enough OS !)
<mcphail> For a hobby-level C programmer like me, the Qt sub/superset of C++ seems fairly benign. I suppose the skill is in keeping away from tiger country
<Silex> For some radical-fondamentalist-fanatic c++ people Qt is "wrong" and they like to make sure you hear it. For most people Qt is nice.
<beuno> Mirv, done
<soc> so, if there are any ubuntu devs listening: if you provide a way to easily retrieve API and documentation, I would be happy to write the bindings for the ubuntu phone API for scala
<soc> but I can't take another round of this MDN/WebAPI mess
<soc> (note that such an API would benefit all compile-to-JS languages, not only Scala)
<cwayne_> soc, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/cplusplus/unity-scopes/
<cwayne_> like that? :)
<Mirv> beuno: thanks!
<ewooy> Does anybody have any good resources for developing for Ubuntu Phone? Particulary background services? Is it possible to build media player (that runs in a BG) with current state of ubuntu phone?
<davmor2> ewooy: there is one already :)
<ewooy> davmor2: Yeah I believe that there is a core app with this functionality. But can I develop one on my own?
<davmor2> ewooy: but developer.ubuntu.com has all the available apis and stuff
<popey> ewooy: yes, you could.
<ewooy> popey: Cool maybe I'll order one phone then :D
<popey> ewooy: well, you could build a frontend app
<popey> which uses media-hub
<popey> maybe I misunderstood the question
<ewooy> popey: Thanks, gotta google what is media-hub
<ewooy> popey: Just imagine that I am building next spotify and I have access to some api, I want to build music player app
<popey> right, we have a problem there.
<popey> there is a spotify app in the store, but we don't cater well for that use case
<popey> as in, 3rd party plugins doing the audio decoding
 * popey looks at Elleo 
 * Elleo looks guilty
<popey> wish we could fix that :(
<Elleo> yeah :/
 * popey glares at tvoss 
<Elleo> heh, maybe I should add a "blame tvoss" disclaimer to cutespotify's startup in the hopes that gets things fixed quicker ;)
<popey> yes!
<Elleo> ewooy: basically if you have normal audio files you can pass them to media-hub and it'll play them in the background for you
<Elleo> ewooy: but if you do something funny like libspotify does (just providing raw audio packets in real time) you'll hit problems at the moment
<ewooy> Elleo: Basically I have some mp3/mp4 files on my server which I want to play through media-hub if possible. I cannot find any docs about media-hub. Any tips?
<davmor2> Elleo: can't you cache the stream and play the cache in media-hub or are you not allowed to do that?
<Elleo> davmor2: that's against the ToS
<davmor2> Elleo: I thought that might be the issue but wasn't sure
<Elleo> davmor2: plus you only get the stream in real time, so you'd have to wait 3 minutes, to then be able to play 3 minutes of sound in media hub
<Elleo> davmor2: so you can't really cache anything in advance if you wanted to
<Elleo> ewooy: media-hub integrates transparently with QtMultimedia so if you play something through a QML Audio element or QML MediaPlayer element it'll automatically get sent to media-hub and will play happily in the background
<Elleo> ewooy: the only caveat to that is that media-hub doesn't yet support playlists (but as I understand it that's coming pretty soon)
<Elleo> ewooy: and it can stream over HTTP without any issues
<ewooy> Elleo: Oh its easy like that. Damn, what about background services? I can dynamicly fetch new track after one has stopped playing... I guess I will wait until it gets more mature
<Elleo> ewooy: no custom background services at all currently; you'd have to wait for playlist support and then generate your desired playlist in advance
<ewooy> Elleo: Damn, thanks for your help!
<Elleo> ewooy: no worries :)
<sturmflut-work> soc: If you want to keep it simple and the Scala -> JavaScript path works for you, then go for JavaScript. If it doesn't work you can either include a Java VM with our app (which will make the package quite large) or use gcj, but in both cases the UI libraries most likely do not support Mir, so you have to fix that problem as well.
<kenvandine> mzanetti, about adjusting the oom score (bug 1421241)
<ubot5> bug 1421241 in Canonical System Image "OOM score for apps waiting on content hub should be adjusted" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421241
<kenvandine> mzanetti, do you know if there's an api for that?
<mzanetti> kenvandine, we're discussing it this very moment in a unity hangout
<mzanetti> kenvandine, our point of view is: can we know that an app is waiting on content hub?
<kenvandine> mzanetti, cool... i'd love to hear the plans :)
<mzanetti> kenvandine, and so far the answer seems: contenthub needs to work with trusted sessions
<kenvandine> hmmm
<kenvandine> ha... that's the plan
<ogra_> mzanetti, and how would that help ?
<kenvandine> i have a branch, but waiting for some UAL work
<ogra_> if the memory is gone it is gone
<kenvandine> you'll know the app is opened in a trust session
<mzanetti> ogra_, the two apps are linked together in qtmir
<mzanetti> ogra_,  instead of just being two completely separate apps
<kenvandine> mzanetti, it will be, once tedg finishes some UAL work which he has planned for his next sprint
<ogra_> well, i guess to prevent you from having one of them die during the transfer
<mzanetti> kenvandine, we just created a trello card to investigate how to a) get a quick fix/hack to improve the situation and b) get the proper solution with trusted sessions in place
<kenvandine> mzanetti, i should be finishing the trust session implementation the sprint after tedg lands the UAL work
<kenvandine> so pretty soon
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^
<mzanetti> greyback, saviq ^
<mzanetti> Saviq, even
<kenvandine> i have a working trust session implementation now
<Saviq> worked anyway
<kenvandine> we're just not all that happy with it atm, but worked with tedg to come up with a nice solution
<kenvandine> and he has a card to work on that in his coming sprint
<sturmflut-work> Oh noes, I crashed the bq :/ hopefully the logs are still there
 * sturmflut-work goes home
<ogra_> morphis, YAY !
<mardy> jdstrand: do you have an opinion on bug 1437393?
<ubot5> bug 1437393 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Allow a confined app to read its own .desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437393
<Theodin> Does anyone know where the home scope has its translations? I already looked at "unity-scope-home" but couldnt find what I was looking for.
<davidcalle> Theodin, for phone or desktop?
<Theodin> phone/ubuntu touch
<Theodin> I discovered some translation bugs on my Aquaris
<ogra_> there is no home scope on the phone
<ogra_> do you mean the today scope ?
<davidcalle> Theodin, so yeah, that's not unity-scope-home
<Theodin> yes
<Theodin> but the today scope doesnt have any translations: https://translations.launchpad.net/today-scope
<jdstrand> mardy: from a security standpoint, no, I don't care. however, ted's points were valid
<ted> mardy, This still needs tests before it could land, but this is what I was thinking: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/libual-desktop-file/+merge/255841
<ted> mardy, (API at bottom of diff)
<mardy> ted: mmm... but would you modify GDesktopAppInfo to use this API internally, too?
<ted> mardy, Wasn't thinking so, was thinking that you could call g_desktop_app_info_from_file()
<mardy> ted: if -- as I think I understood -- you are not objecting to creating a symlink of the .desktop files into ~/.local/share/applications/, then we might not even need new APIs
<ted> mardy, We can't create a symlink there because the assumptions of paths changes with those directory changes.
<ted> mardy, i.e. Icon=foo.png
<mardy> ted: mmm... if they are relative paths, can't we assume that they are relative to the current directory?
<ted> mardy, Only in the case of being the application which is started in its install directory. Most of people aren't in that CWD.
<mardy> ted: I understand that GDesktopAppInfo might not work that way, but maybe we could have a small patch to it, which checks if APP_ID is defined in the environment and, if so, uses the current dir as base
<ted> mardy, That wouldn't work if you changed directories, which applications can do, especially if they are started by a shell wrapper.
<ted> mardy, But yeah, the libual solution would be more for OA than for individual apps. I think teh app itself should just know about its desktop file.
<ted> mardy, Apps can't read the click database.
<morphis> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> morphis, just heard the news :)
<Theodin> Ill contact the german translation team about my issue. Maybe some of them can help me.
<dobey> cwayne: hey, i don't know if it's just untappd having this problem, but i was trying to sign in again last night, and i couldn't complete the oauth because ubuntu.com got displayed in the web view rather than having the token picked off :-/
<dobey> mardy: ^^ do you know about that?
<cwayne> dobey, vivd or rtm?
<dobey> cwayne: i'm on rtm-proposed channel on my nexus5
<cwayne> dobey, thanks, will take a look
<dobey> hmm, i see there's a new image ready. i'll try on there again
<studio_> hi
<popey> hi
<studio_> so, i can confirm, that Sandisk 64GB (SDSDQUIN-O64G-G4) is working in the bq Aquaris E4.5 !
<ogra_> bah, not a nice end of the week :(
<popey> good news!
<popey> yeah
<popey> ooh, thats the sd card I have on order, excellent
<studio_> :)
<ogra_> i managed to not touch my bq for 6 days ... to still have 43% ... and then i hit a vibrator bug where the vibrator doesnt stop anymore and eats your battery in a few minutes completely :(((
<ogra_> i really wanted to go the full distance
<popey> awww
<ogra_> *sniff*
<studio_> ogra_, i bought the sd-card for about 20 Euro on Saturn :)
<ogra_> nice, yeah, the 64G ones recently dropped quite nicely in price
 * ogra_ paid something like 70€ about 6 months ago 
<studio_> on amazon it is about 34 euro i think
<studio_> ogra_, i was reading your comment about cifs, how to enable cifs via script?
<ogra_> i did make a comment about cifs ?
<studio_> yes
<ogra_> must havebeen a few days ago ... what did i say ? :)
 * ogra_ had a busy week, i foget more than i keep recently ...
<ogra_> studio_, did you get your module built in the end ?
<studio_> damn, it wasn't you, it was dobey ...
<studio_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602754/is-it-possible-to-mount-samba-shares-with-ubuntu-touch-bq-aquaris-4-5
<studio_> dobey, how to use cifs?
<ogra_> studio_, you need the kernel module as very first thing ... i dont think there is any way to do cifs in userspace only
<popey> There will be soon.
<popey> We're adding samba support to the file manager.
<ogra_> will there ?
<ogra_> ah
<studio_> cool!!!
<studio_> :)
<ogra_> popey, but that will also need kernel support, no ?
<ogra_> or is there any fuse-cifs thingie i dont know about (though that would need fuse support in kernel)
<popey> good question
<ogra_> not a biggie, we can indeed enable it ... but it currently isnt
<popey> yeah, we're not close to landing it
<popey> well, the code is done, it needs reviewing
<popey> which is taking a while with limited developers
<ogra_> use bright developers then :P not the limited ones
<popey> haha
<studio_> popey, is nfsd also supported in the new code?
<popey> not yet.
<ogra_> tht might also get a bit more ticky with all the different kernel versions
<dobey> studio_: that question is about cifs and i answered it
<ogra_> nfs userspace often very closely depends on the kernel part
<studio_> dobey, i am using in the  moment android, same kernel, and it also can't handle cifs under kodi. therefore i asked.
<ogra_> studio_, thats only the same kernel source (and not even that since we add a lot of patches) ...
<ogra_> you cant really compare them ... but yeah,. obviously android doesnt enable cifs in the config either
<dobey> also this isn't #android
 * ogra_ checks and notes that dobey is right ... 
<ogra_> :)
<studio_> ogra_, i can't compare? is't the kernel compatible to both operation systems?
<ogra_> no
<studio_> sure?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> ubuntu wuldnt boot with tez binary from android
<studio_> ok, i will try
<ogra_> *the
<dobey> lol
 * dobey wonders how many times that must be explained :-/
<studio_> is that: https://developer.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/136981fa-6287-49d3-9874-06f40b2e4eb7-cms_page_media/380/ubuntu_touch_architecture.png outdated?
<dobey> not really, but i don't see what it has to do with the question at hand
<studio_> isn't it using the same kernel and shared libraries? sorry for my naive questions ...
<dobey> no, as already explained it is a different build of the kernel
<studio_> ok, but, sorry, i do not understand your answer on "http://askubuntu.com/questions/602754/is-it-possible-to-mount-samba-shares-with-ubuntu-touch-bq-aquaris-4-5"
<On3g> Am on a trip, my bq has 3g, trying to get my ubuntu laptop online. Is there a ssh command than can share the connection over sub?
<ogra_> studio_, the container is build in ubuntu. using an ubuntu toolchain, with ubuntu patches applied ...
<ogra_> studio_, the binaries we use are quite different from the android ones
<dobey> studio_: what's not to understand? cifs is not enabled in the kernel
<studio_> dobey, your answer was: "It would be possible to build an app to browse such shares using the CIFS protocol entirely in user space ..."
<studio_> but i do not understand that.
<ogra_> On3g, "android-gadget-service enabl rndis" that will make a usb0 interface appear on your PC/laptop
<ogra_> *enable
<dobey> studio_: CIFS is just a protocol. if you want to implement it, in an application, to browse cifs shares, then you can.
<studio_> cifs is enabled in kodi, for exp., but it also can't browse under Android in the Aquaris E4.5.
<dobey> i don't understand that. if it can't browse then it's obviously not enabled
<studio_> dobey, sorry, i don't understand you. on other android devices kodi is enable to browse cifs or nfs, but not on the bq aquaris e4.5
<ogra_> studio_, because on the aquaris the kernel doesnt have cifs enabled
<studio_> nor nfs?
<dobey> then i guess on those other devices it is enabled in the kernel, and the way kodi works requires it to be enabled in the kernel
<ogra_> nor nfs
<studio_> who tried "mount -t nfs" on a e4.5?
<ogra_> studio_, cat /proc/filesystems | grep nfs
<dobey> nobody
<dobey> well except you i guess
<dobey> and the oner person who asked the question on askubuntu
<studio_> ogra_, plz, try to mount nfs
<dobey> why would anyone want to do that on a phone anyway
<ogra_> studio_, i know there is no nfs support in kernel, i dontneed to try
<studio_> dobey, it is not a phone, it is ubuntu
<dobey> no, the aquaris e4.5 is a phone
<dobey> it's designed as a phone
<dobey> it's built as a phone
<studio_> no, ask popey
<dobey> it has two SIM slots
<popey> hmm?
<studio_> sim is just an usb-stick
<ogra_> heh, no
<dobey> lol
<ogra_> that would be really bad :)
<ogra_> and not allow 8 days battery life for sure
<studio_> 3g or 4g is not just an usb-network-add-on for ubuntu?
<ogra_> not on phones, no
<ogra_> i guess if we just had to support usb 3G modems, awe_ would be a happy man with a lot of spare time
<studio_> ok, maybe my fault :(
<mandel> Elleo, I have a small question about osk, if I user types on a field and intermediately click on an actions the text property of the field does not have all the data. I remember reading a comment from you in g+ on how to deal with that, do you remember?
<dobey> lol, even my laptop has support for an internal SIM card
<dobey> well, one of my laptops
<popey> mandel: we just fixed that exact issue in reminders :)
<mandel> popey, lol
<popey> mandel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1442750
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1442750 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Click store doesn't feedback when no results found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mandel> popey, is a little annoying, but at least my app has nearly no text in comparison :)
<popey> bah, wrong link
<popey> mandel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/revision/406
<mandel> popey, is that the fix? in cpp? and setting the cursor position?
 * mandel brain just exploded
<popey> did I paste the right thing..?
<popey> no
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/revision/405
<popey> previous rev :)
<popey> sorry mandel :)
<mandel> popey, hehehe thx :)
<davmor2> never trust popey with a paste command ;) it's like a sign that says do not touch he can't help himself ;)
<popey> no, I swear paste behaviour has changed in 15.04
<popey> it used to be that you click in the browser url bar and it automagically goes into your x paste buffer
<popey> now you have to like quad click
<davmor2> then he lies about it and blames the tools ;)
<popey> also, shut up :)
<davmor2> popey: no I agree the behaviour in the browser has changed I highlight a url and middle click and nothing shows up at all sometimes
<davmor2> popey: I resort to going back right click copying and then right clicking and pasting
<popey> yeah
<popey> i use copy/paste CTRL+C/V way more now
<davmor2> popey: yeah kinda sucks
<soc> cwayne: a) isn't that for the desktop b) I didn't try it, but how is it machine queryable/readable?
<dobey> what browser?
<dobey> because it hasn't changed in firefox :)
<popey> chrome.
<dobey> it's been triple-click forever, just like pretty much every other text entry/label in gtk+
<dobey> ah, so it's all google's fault :)
<davmor2> dobey: chromium too :)
<davmor2> dobey: firefox great as it is was grinding my system into the ground.  chromium seems to hog memory where as firefox caned cpu :)
<dobey> davmor2: i get the same with both if i leave them open forever
<dobey> davmor2: javascript kills them, especially over time :-/
<On3g> Got rndis0 interface on phone, usb0 on laptop. NM on laptop could not autoconnect. So, I tried to setup manually. Give IPs on both, ip_forward was already on on phone. Appears dnsmask not listening on new rndis0 iface.
<ogra_> On3g, thats a bq phone ? definitely works here
<davmor2> dobey: my machine isn't on forever I turn it off when I leave work :)
<dobey> davmor2: i just leave work, when i leave work :)
<ogra_> On3g, my laptop network-manager just obtains an IP from the phone
<On3g> ogra_ it is bq.
<davmor2> dobey: admittedly I'm always at work cause I have a phone with me and find issue cause that's what I do :)
<ogra_> On3g, wit the default image, unmodified ?
<dobey> davmor2: yeah, i can't exactly just flip a switch and turn a certain part of my brain off either :P
<On3g> I upgraded to devel-proposed...
<ogra_> ah
<dobey> so sometimes the ideas to fix a bug or something will come while i'm at the pub
<popey> ditto, i even file bugs remotely for people who are at the pub when I am not
<ogra_> yeah, could be broken there ... i havent found the time to test it in devel-proposed yet
<popey> like just now
<popey> cztab just remotely got me to file https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1442750
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1442750 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Click store doesn't feedback when no results found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> (which I am surprised nobody ever filed before)
<davmor2> dobey: only worry when you dream of finding bugs, maybe that's justa qa thing ;)
<On3g> ogra_, OK will restart and hope it comes up. Thanks!
<SturmFlut> I think I found a new bug in the updater, http://i.imgur.com/UqNwWvT.png
<dobey> davmor2: i will seek immediate medical attention when that happens :P
<SturmFlut> Which project do I file the bug in the updater UI for? ubuntu-system-image?
<kenvandine> SturmFlut, ubuntu-system-settings
<SturmFlut> kenvandine: Ah, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> mandel, a while back i asked about getting your fix-errors and fix-network-errors branches rebased on trunk
<kenvandine> mandel, just a little nudge, it'd be nice to get those landed
<mandel> kenvandine, agh, and I forgot
<mandel> ***
<mandel> kenvandine, that was a swear, I'll do it over the weekend, you will have an mr on monday, I promise
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> mandel, it looks like good fixes in those :)
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, I jut having been in 1000 places and lost track
<davmor2> kenvandine: snapshot this page quick and hold mandel to it ;)
<mandel> kenvandine, will you be in the sprint in austin
<mandel> davmor2, will be done ;)
<mandel> kenvandine, would be nice to get that system update page re-done during that week
<kenvandine> i will be
<kenvandine> it would be great to make progress on that
<kenvandine> i'm not sure yet what i'll be focused on though
<kenvandine> mandel, what i really want is an update service that we use and share with the click scope :)
<kenvandine> then kill all that horrendous code
<mandel> kenvandine, I think we can talk to the needed people and plan it for that week
<kenvandine> great!
<mandel> kenvandine, we should have enough people to do it
<mandel> kenvandine, lets talk with the managers just to be sure, but would be ideal to improve all that
<kenvandine> back in DC i heard there was plans for such a service
<kenvandine> but not being worked on yet
<kenvandine> consolidate the update code and click install/uninstall in one place
<kenvandine> with a proper API
<popey> SturmFlut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers is handy for bug links fwiw
<mandel> kenvandine, we have toooooo many things
<mandel> kenvandine, step by step, if no one is taking ownershio and is a PITA for us, lets do it
<davmor2> mandel: no we don't, we have way way way toooooooo many things
<mandel> lol
<mandel> davmor2, one of this years we should see how many lines of code each canonical developer puts in production per year
<mandel> davmor2, people would be scared
<brunch875> Good morning everyone!
<kenvandine> seb128, about that symbolic-icon branch, do we want to approve it?
<erdoxtor> hi guys
<erdoxtor> i have a ques 5tion abount ubuntu touch and nexus
<erdoxtor> nexus 5
<erdoxtor> i saw that it s possible to install it on a nexus 5. do it works great? i mean can i use it every day or it is still in developping?
<dobey> i have been using it every day for almost a year on a nexus 5
<erdoxtor> dobey
<erdoxtor> it is stable and do it supoport all apps?
<dobey> what do you mean 'all' apps?
<dobey> the stable channel is pretty stable, but the n5 is not an officially supported device, so many features do not work (like bluetooth and gps)
<erdoxtor> whatsapp mail and that kind of stuff
<dobey> no, whatsapp has not produced a client application for ubuntu yet
<dobey> telegram is available though
<erdoxtor> ok...pitty... tired to use anroid :-)
<dobey> there's a mail app in the store titled dekko
<erdoxtor> thanks
<brunch875> bohooo GPS doesn't work
<erdoxtor> pitty
<brunch875> When is the next update hitting us? Will it fix GPS?
<Elleo> mandel: you can manually call Qt.inputMethod.commit() (happens automatically on focus change too)
<dobey> brunch875: soon
<dobey> brunch875: i think it has some fixes related to gps yes
<brunch875> :D
<brunch875> soon©
<brunch875> hurray
<Se7> ^^^^^
<Se7> :P
<towlieban> hi
<towlieban> is RTM 14.09 the latest stable version of Ubuntu Touch ?
<towlieban> anyone here
<k1l_> some are, but most seem to be asleep
<towlieban> so is 14.09 RTM the latest stable
<towlieban> I've tried Ubuntu Touch a few times and even though it was nice it was from from complete
<k1l_> i dont know what the latest stable is
<dobey> yes it is the latest stable
<dobey> the "stable" channel is the latest stable :)
<dobey> the first rule of software, is software is never complete
<dobey> well, when it becomes turing complete, then maybe; but for now, not so much
<Jack_> Hi
<folf> Hi, does anyone have insight into what to so if contact and calendar sync is not working with a google account?
<folf> s/so/do
<jgdx> folf, have you allowed it?
<jgdx> folf, settings -> accounts -> gmail -> calendar YES, contacts YES
<jgdx> s/gmail/google
<folf> jgdx, yes I just checked
<mcphail> my google calendar has stopped syncing as well
<mcphail> On attempting a sync I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/10795392/
<mcphail> It was working until a few days ago
<surgemcgee_> It would be great for some pointers on getting touch installed on MX4
<surgemcgee_> or is it possible? I got far enough.. I think
<adrian47> There should be cm11 base too i think :(
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-11
<Talustus> yeah true adrian47
<Talustus> i think cm11 is much better patched etc then the aosp base also it supports a bigger range of devices
<gingermouse> I'd like to run an X11 application (hexchat) on my Ubuntu phone installation on my Nexus 5. How do I go about installing/launching Xmir so that I can do that?
<lotuspsychje> YES YES
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Bq-Ubuntu-Phones-Now-Available-Freely-on-Official-Website-478189.shtml
<lotuspsychje> finally realy good news
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: happy to hear you like your new n7,did you try that multirom app?
<lotuspsychje> also good work on the browser-app settings, very nice guys
<gingermouse> I'd like to run an X11 application (hexchat) on my Ubuntu phone installation on my Nexus 5. How do I go about installing/launching Xmir so that I can do that?
<OerHeks> !info quodlibet
<ubot5> quodlibet (source: quodlibet): audio library manager and player for GTK3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1 (utopic), package size 999 kB, installed size 1362 kB
<bagginsDK> Hello, is any brief tutorial on how to install ubuntu on smartphones? Also is there any documentation about minimum system requirements?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | bagginsDK
<ubot5> bagginsDK: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> bagginsDK: wich phone do you want touch on?
<bagginsDK> lotuspsychje, to a chinese smartphone.
<lotuspsychje> bagginsDK: brand?
<lotuspsychje> bagginsDK: you might wanna look up the XDA forums for your devices for ports
<bagginsDK> lotuspsychje, i am not aware of it to be honest
<lotuspsychje> bagginsDK: for now only nexus devices work best with ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> bagginsDK: so if you want other devices, you need to port it yourself or find an existing project
<bagginsDK> I have tried with Fedora unsuccessfully and now it is my first time on ubuntu. It is just for testing purposes.
<lotuspsychje> bagginsDK: check XDA forums for your smartphone brand
<bagginsDK> lotuspsychje, thank you
<Ev3rt> is the server still offline?
<Ev3rt> getting the clone.bundle error for 3 weeks now
<nhaines> gingermouse: first you wait until vivid+1.  Then, I think, it should Just Work™.
<gingermouse> nhaines: how is Will Cooke doing it?
<nhaines> gingermouse: http://i.imgur.com/96dDYVF.jpg
<gingermouse> =/
<nhaines> gingermouse: Mir/XMir PPA.
<gingermouse> Which one is that?
<nhaines> I don't remember whose.  But the good news is that he was happy to tell me when I asked, and I was happy to disregard advice that would likely lead to my phone being unusable.  :D
<nhaines> Although frankly, my new Nexus 7 is functioning altogether too well since I got it on Tuesday, and the case came today, so it might be time....
<gingermouse> Lol
<gingermouse> nhaines: if you remember what that ppa is, please let me know. There aren't any IRC clients available for Ubuntu Touch right now.
<nhaines> gingermouse: I believe you're forgetting irssi.
<nhaines> Also screen.
<gingermouse> Eww
<gingermouse> Not on my phone, especially
<ericc> 有没有人啊
<Nothing_Much> Does Ubuntu Touch support Nvidia Tegra ARM CPUs?
<Nothing_Much>  or.. SoCs?
<Nothing_Much> honk
<nhaines> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Nothing_Much> yeah i'm looking at the porting guides, but do I need to be a developer to port something? I know somewhat basic types of compiling from source code and stuff
<popey> its a bit of an expert job
<nhaines> Yup.  You have to do the hardware enablement yourself.
<Nothing_Much> oh darn
<popey> we have had touch running on tegra
<Nothing_Much> so it's not like you can compile it on a tegra at all?
<popey> Nexus 7 2012 is tegra
<popey> we no longer support it, which may say a lot :)
<Nothing_Much> well, I was thinking more on the Nvidia Shield tablet with a Tegra K1 or a Tegra X1 if the new Shield Portable comes out
<Nothing_Much> Shield Portable 2*
<popey> Good luck ! :)
<Nothing_Much> I don't know how to program, but I can donate or pay someone to port it or something.
<popey> well, someone would need a device
<popey> last time I spoke to ondra he estimated a month of solid work to port to any new platform
<popey> how much would you pay for a months work?
<nhaines> popey: that's at least $20.
<Nothing_Much> idk, all I know is that programmers get paid a LOT of money, so it's probably well out of my budget
 * Nothing_Much is a wishful thinker
<Nothing_Much> would it be possible to have the source code uh... coded then uploaded somewhere that I can download and try compiling it on the device?
<Nothing_Much> or would the developer NEED to have the device on hand in order for that to happen?
<nhaines> It's very likely that anyone doing the work would make binaries available that you could then flash.  The trick is that whatever magic happens to make Ubuntu run on your device has to be repeated for every single new release of Ubuntu.
<popey> ou really need the device
<popey> nhaines: no it doesn't.
<popey> we separate the device specific parts from the ubuntu parts deliberately so you don't have to do that
<nhaines> Would be a pretty good trick, although I wonder about some of the libhybris stuff.
<Nothing_Much> hmm.. oh crud, I forgot about libhybris
<Nothing_Much> tried my hand at compiling libhybris on some tablet I had
<Nothing_Much> had no luck :<
<nhaines> Although if those patches to support new hardware don't break other things, they they can go upstream into Ubuntu.  And that's good news.
<popey> there's more to just compiling it
<Nothing_Much> yeah I know, most of the games/projects I've compiled on ARM.. compiled
<Nothing_Much> so an OS is much more complex than just the kernel and a couple of games
 * nhaines notes that anything technical that popey says supersedes anything I say.
<Nothing_Much> I'd love for the kernel to.. pretty much upgrade, while Android uses a much older, but thankfully LTS kernel
<Nothing_Much> I feel stupid now, I don't even have an Nvidia Shield product. :(
<nhaines> Nothing_Much: thinking about possibilities and solutions isn't bad.  But yes, not having development hardware can be problematic even if you are a total expert.  :)
<popey> hah
<NIN101> is this userland of the bq 100% open source?
<NIN101> s/this/the
<popey> no
<popey> well, "it depends"
<popey> depends which image you install on a device
<popey> if you buy a retail phone then there may be some non-free bits on it
<popey> if you flash one of the community / developer images (like onto a nexus 4) then yes, I think everything "userland" is open, that we can open.
<popey> (i.e. things we don't own, we can't open)
<popey> e.g. Nokia HERE blob.
<popey> sorry to be vague :(
<NIN101> popey: thx.
<Se7> morning all
<popey> yo
<Se7> just installed google maps not the one with g icon and notice that the gps work
<Se7> https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.karthik.upadya1.yourvoice  don t find it in the store
<brunch875> hmmm it's not possible to write a contact's name using the dialpad
<brunch875> but the letters are there so it's confising :S
<speedmonkey027> hey all is anyone working on a ubuntu touch port for the galaxy i717?
<AskUbuntu> Importing custom CA and personal SSL certificates into Ubuntu Touch web browser | http://askubuntu.com/q/608061
<brunch875> I really really really really really like the search function in the apps scope
<brunch875> thumbs up to creator
<brunch875> Does utouch use telepathy?
<Mirv> brunch875: yes, it does (use telepathy)
<Mirv> via telepathy Qt5 library
<brunch875> that's pretty neat
<brunch875> I can't wait till we get some sort of empathy
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-12
<Knuckl3head> Hello?
<lotuspsychje> Knuckl3head: yes?
<Knuckl3head> I am trying to find ways of extracting drivers from an android device, is there any information on how I should go about this?
<lotuspsychje> Knuckl3head: what are you trying to do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> Knuckl3head: porting ubuntu touch to a new device?
<Knuckl3head> Yeah, I'm just trying to get an initial image at the moment.
<lotuspsychje> Knuckl3head: what kind of device do you have?
<Knuckl3head> It's a Polaroid A8 Tablet.
<lotuspsychje> Knuckl3head: maybe the XDA forums have a porting to your device?
<Knuckl3head> The XDA forums? I haven't checked there yet, hold on.
<Knuckl3head> How would I find whether or not they have a port on there?
<lotuspsychje> Knuckl3head: search for you device name, and check if someone already busy on it
<Knuckl3head> Just rooting software.
<lotuspsychje> Knuckl3head: for now these are the supported devices:
<lotuspsychje> !devices | Knuckl3head
<ubot5> Knuckl3head: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Knuckl3head> So does this mean that there's no way to extract the drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Knuckl3head: but many handymen, are portin to cool devices, nexus5, one+one phones, tablet brands and such
<Knuckl3head> So I'll have to buy a 200$+ tablet to install Ubuntu Touch?
<lotuspsychje> Knuckl3head: if you wanna be safe, buy a second hand nexus7
<lotuspsychje> i run touch on it and works like a charm
<Knuckl3head> I'll just email the devs or contact the mailing list to see if they can help me.
<lotuspsychje> sure, and also idle here when the devs are waking up
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu OS for phones | http://askubuntu.com/q/608262
<brunch875> Good morning in the morning!
<dadexix86> hi all. how does the auto brightness work? Is it measured by the frontal camera? how much battery does this automated thing usually drain?
<nhaines> There's usually a dedicated photosensor for this next to the proximity sensor that the phone uses to turn off the screen when you put it to your face during a call.
<dadexix86> nhaines, thanks. on the bq device is this the first one from the left, then?
<nhaines> That I don't know.
<dadexix86> nhaines, ok thanks :) do you know something about the amount of battery (usually) used by that feature?
<nhaines> dadexix86: no, but it's probably only used when the screen is on and photosensors tend to be variable impedence resistors, so probably basically none.
<dadexix86> nhaines, thanks :)
<nhaines> dadexix86: you're welcome.  :)
<Mad_Dud> guys, are there any connection problems reported in Germany for cellular networs in aquariz e4.5 ubuntu edition?
<Mad_Dud> i'm getting Sim 1 "unregistered"
<Mad_Dud> when i go to Rellular options, choose 'carrier' it says 'none' and when i click it (it's supposed to give a list of available networks?), there is only 'automatically' option available
<brunch875> ahooy!
<dadexix86> Mad_Dud, what is your carrier?
<Mad_Dud> dadexix86: vodafone
<Mad_Dud> vodafone DE, to be specific
<dadexix86> Then yes, there is a problem, see bug 1436545 :) I have O2 DE and it works fine :)
<ubot5> bug 1436545 in ofono (Ubuntu RTM) "Mobile data not working for numerous German carriers" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436545
<Mad_Dud> dadexix86: damn it!
<Mad_Dud> ok. thanks
<ogra_> Mad_Dud, despite the bug (which actually claims vodafone works) ... you shoul din any case get a GSM connection, this seems like a new and unrelated bug
<ogra_> note that there is another bug where it takes 5min+ to register to GSM
<lotuspsychje> great work on the browser-app setting guys
<NIN101> how long will the aquariz e4.5 receive updates? does this depend on BQ?
<Nothing_Much> Does Ubuntu Touch support .debs normally?
<rbasak> Nothing_Much: only if you remount the root filesystem read/write. That breaks image-based updates though.
<Nothing_Much> rbasak: ohh..
<Nothing_Much> will .debs be supported normally in the future?
<AskUbuntu> no notifications from calendar and reminders apps on Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Editon | http://askubuntu.com/q/608422
<rbasak> Nothing_Much: no. Otherwise users would need dist-upgrade to work, and that's fraught with issues.
<Nothing_Much> ah, so Click is the way of the future?
<rbasak> Nothing_Much: yes, for stuff being added to the core system.
<rbasak> (as opposed to for the core system itself)
<AskUbuntu> Background image for the scopes | http://askubuntu.com/q/608427
<Se7> hi guyssss
<Se7> i was thinking....
<Se7> i m left hand it s possible to move the bar on the right and side ?
<Se7> sometime it s a bit weird to use it with the left thumb on the left and side of the phone
<Se7> it s would be great for the market as well i guess :)
<dadexix86> Se7, I was thinking about the same yesterday (although I am right handed). How do you feel with the desktop? Is it okay having it on the left or would it be better having everything inverted?
<Se7> on desktop it s different
<Se7> because you got the pointer
<Se7> not the finger :)
<cwayne_> popey, don't suppose you're around?
<Se7> and it s better on the desktop because you got everythink on left
<popey> cwayne_: for you, always
<Se7> lol
<Se7> this a quick answer
<cwayne_> popey, got an update to untappd if you don't mind :)  fixes an account issue dobey_ was seein'
<popey> cwayne_: done
<cwayne_> popey, <3
<Se7> dadexix86, you think its possible?
<dadexix86> Se7, in general? Maybe. Without rewriting a ton of code? Nope :( but probably the nice thing to do would to have a switch in the settings. Having the launcher on one side and not above/below it is actually important to have the possibly to move the launcher on the other side.
<dadexix86> Se7 I strongly suggest that you fill a bug and wait for the developers to give an answer.
<Se7> ok tnx for the answer
<Se7> have a switch would be very great
<Se7> but yu think it s a bug?
<dadexix86> Se7, well, yes. it is a usability bug for me :)
<Se7>   ok just posted the question :)
<dadexix86> can you link it please? :)
<Se7> i posted in ask ubuntu not in a bug
<Se7> http://askubuntu.com/questions/608483/launcher-ubuntu-touch
<AskUbuntu> Launcher ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/608483
<dadexix86> thanks!
<Se7> no probs :)
<Se7> it s ok there ir i have to report a new bug in launchpad?
<popey> i think you may be missing that the right edge is used for switching applications
<popey> which is generally something you do more often than launching applications
<popey> if you move launcher to the right, then switching will obviously move to the left
<popey> if you do that then you have to stretch every time you switch apps
<Se7> popey, i dont agree
<popey> you don't agree with what?
<Se7> i don t understand very well what you mean for stretch
<Se7> but i dont agree with that
<Se7> popey> which is generally something you do more often than launching applications
<popey> People generally switch applications (like ALT+TAB) _way_ more than they launch apps
<Se7> when i m at work wich it s a very boring job
<Se7> i launch application every second...close and open fb
<Se7> ebay
<Se7> telegramm as well
<popey> You open an app, and then _close_ it?
<popey> So you have no apps running?
<Se7> no
<Se7> if i watch on fb after i close it
<Se7> i don t leave apps running in background
<Se7> save battery :)
<popey> That's not common behaviour.
<popey> Apps on Ubuntu don't run in the background.
<popey> So it saves battery without you having to do that.
<Se7> ok ok this is another think i guess
<Se7> i was talking about the comfort for me that i m left hand
<popey> ah I see.
<popey> I misunderstood that bit, sorry.
<Se7> no probs popey
<SturmFlut> D****d I crashed my E4.5 again
<popey> D****d?
<SturmFlut> popey: It starts with "D" and ends with "amned"
<SturmFlut> Every time it happens I can't subsequently get an ABD shell, so no possibility to debug it
<SturmFlut> Ooooh! It came back to life!
<SturmFlut> This is new
<SturmFlut> I'll file a bug tomorrow, but if anybody wants to look at the logs at this exact moment: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10811672/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/10811675/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/10811679/
<Thandlovsky> If anyone is interested, I have f2fs working on the ubuntu touch image and it works great I think you guys should check it out
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-11
<Acou_Bass> slightly dumb question... my app store has just quit working for me, i installed a 2048 game but then tried installing another thing and it told me to login to ubuntu one (weird, as ive installed plenty of apps before this one), and when i login it just refreshes and asks me to login again
<Acou_Bass> have i somehow borked my login? XD
<dobey> Acou_Bass: i think there are some network issues at the moment. launchpad.net is also down due to network issues, so likely related
<dobey> Acou_Bass: re: adb, developer mode needs to be enabled, and the phone needs to be unlocked
<Acou_Bass> yeah i did both of those things for adb hehe, unless flashing ubuntu on it re-locked the phone (i will check) :D
<Acou_Bass> and OK on the network issues - ill try again tomorrow ;)
<dobey> if you wiped the phone, yes, then all settings would have been reset
<Acou_Bass> i figured the bootloader wouldve been left unlocked though as its seperate to the main OS isnt it?
<dobey> the bootloader doesn't have adb. that's fastboot
<Acou_Bass> yeah but thatsthe bit i 'unlock' isnt it?
<dobey> no, for adb, you must unlock the screen
<dobey> ie, type in your pin/password so that you see the home screen (or whatever app you have running)
<Acou_Bass> ohhh, sorry i understand now ;P thought you meant actually unlock the phone in the bootloader like i had to to flash ubuntu on it
<dobey> ah no
<Acou_Bass> i think i already did unlock the screen last time i tried - ill double check though because thta sounds like the sort of silly thing i would do
<dobey> using adb/mtp requiring unlocking the screen; and now with adb5, adb also requires accepting a dialog which pops up on the phone, when you try to connect
<dobey> ota10 has adb5 i think
<Acou_Bass> yaeh adb devices still lists nothing with the phone unlocked + developer enabled
<Acou_Bass> the phone is charging which makes me assume the cable is connected properly, let me try MTP
<dobey> does the phone appear in the file manager to transfer files?
<Acou_Bass> hmm it does not
<dobey> sounds like you have a cable which doesn't have data perhaps, or it's possibly damaged; or perhaps something wrong with the usb port
<Acou_Bass> aha, i now have MTP
<Acou_Bass> hmm but still no adb
<dobey> what device is it?
<Acou_Bass> nexus 4
<dobey> odd; definitely haven't had any such issues with my mako
<Acou_Bass> ive always had issues with MTP... hated the day android seemed to jump to it XD but usually adb works
<Acou_Bass> hmmm
<Acou_Bass> when i run simple-mtpfs i get this error
<Acou_Bass> LIBMTP PANIC: Trying to dump the error stack of a NULL device!
<Acou_Bass> then my phones battery indicator goes white... like my computer kicked it out
<Acou_Bass> weird
<Acou_Bass> yeah im gonna debug this more tomorrow as this is crazy, thanks for the help though :D i appreciate it!
<Acou_Bass> bye for now :D
<dobey> good luck
<Acou_Bass> i hope its not a hardware issue... guess ill find out soon though :O
<nhaines> Hmm, does the standard Ubuntu Touch image not have Ogg Opus support?
<nhaines> sil2100: do you know if the standard Ubuntu Touch image has Opus support? :)
<P_E_T_O> hi, can you please tell me why the Clock app is not translate after OTA10?
<P_E_T_O> also Notes app ...
<sil2100> nhaines: hey! The current images do not have the codecs installed sadly
<nhaines> sil2100: too bad, I was trying to figure out how to best encode a new song for the 16.04 Free Culture Showcase.  Well, got the Vorbis stuff set up.
<nhaines> The music player detects the song properly, but not the audio stream.  Good ol' Ogg container format, I guess!
<nhaines> sil2100: thanks for the quick response.  :)
<jibel> nhaines, it's tracked in bug 1460464
<ubot5`> bug 1460464 in Telegram app "Add support for the OPUS audio format" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1460464
<nhaines> jibel: oh, very interesting!  I'll go ahead and subscribe to that one.  :)
 * sil2100 sighs on the translation issues
<jibel> sil2100, he didn't say which language. It's translated in French.
<jibel> sil2100, unless you're referring to the uitk
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, to all issues actually, the UITK one worries me the most
<jibel> this one is very weird. How can a file be missing from the export?
<sil2100> I am worried it's not the export at fault but the language pack creation
<sil2100> I'm testing someting right now
<Whicone> Hi, has anyone heard about plasma phone?
<Whicone> I'd like to know if it's a skin on Ubuntu-touch or a different project.
<davmor2> Whicone: it uses ubuntu for hardware enablement but then is a completely different runtime on top, if you want more info maybe talk to the kubuntu guys who I think are the guys spearheading it
<Whicone> davmor2: Thanks
<sil2100> pitti: hey! Sorry to disturb, I'm trying to understand something in langpack-o-matic since we have some regressions in translations :)
<sil2100> pitti: my question: I see that l-o-m takes the mapping.txt file to get the pkg_domain stuff
<sil2100> pitti: it does it by reading line by line, splitting each line and doing pkg_domain[f[0]] = f[1] (where f is the split line) - this seems to cause some issues for the case of UITK
<sil2100> pitti: since the mapping.txt file has two lines, like this:
<sil2100> ubuntu-ui-toolkit ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<sil2100> ubuntu-ui-toolkit ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery
<sil2100> pitti: this way what happens is, the pkg_domain['ubuntu-ui-toolkit'] = 'ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery' only, so the 'ubuntu-ui-toolkit' part gets completely ignored
<pitti> sil2100: oh, good catch -- i. e. we need to make the values a list
<sil2100> pitti: ok, so that's an acceptable fix then?
<sil2100> Since I wasn't sure if maybe it's like that on purpose (don't have much experience with translation domains)
<pitti> sil2100: no, I don't think that's on purpuse, looks like a simple oversight
<sil2100> pitti: ok, thanks, let me propose something then :)
<pitti> sil2100: thanks!
<EdwardMorbius> hello, is anyone having issues with updates on the phone? for the last few days they "time out" for me in 99% of cases.
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, did you try removing and re-adding your U1 account ?
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ no, I will try that, tried rebooting and stuff, that didnt help.
<ogra_> (we still dont have an error message if your token is outdated)
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ will try readding U1 account now.
<EdwardMorbius> done, checking for updates now.
<EdwardMorbius> and still checking...
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ doesnt seem to help, checking is still ongoing like before, should complete already.
<ogra_> didnt you just say it downloads and just doesnt install ?
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ no, the check doesnt finish in 99% of cases, times out after a while with "check your internet connection etc"
<EdwardMorbius> even though Internet is working fine
<ogra_> you are on wlan ?
<EdwardMorbius> yes, tried 3g too, same thing,.
<EdwardMorbius> I am not the only one affected, a guy on Twitter I follow says same thing happens to him too.
<EdwardMorbius> check just timed out again
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> did you ever tinker with the rootfs ... like making it writable or any such thing ?
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ no
<EdwardMorbius> It started a few days ago, but it doesnt affect everyone it seems, one follower on Twitter said updates work fine for him, the other has the same issue as I do.
<ogra_> i have no prob either here on 3 devices
<EdwardMorbius> at first I though it was a temporary server issue but now it continuing for a few days in a row
<ogra_> well, perhaps a server person can help you debug ... beuno ^^^ ?
<EdwardMorbius> funny thing I can install an application from the Store, just tested it, but updates time out in 99% of cases.
<EdwardMorbius> I am on E4.5 with OTA-10
<sil2100> pitti: hey! If you could take a quick look here https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/langpack-o-matic/domains_as_lists/+merge/291493
<sil2100> It *seemed* to work locally ;)
<pitti> sil2100: replied
<pitti> I need to run for a bit now, bbl
<pitti> sil2100: but I think your next iteration shoudl be fine, please go ahead
<sil2100> pitti: ah, ok, sure I can switch to not use defaultdict if that's more feasible ;)
<EdwardMorbius> anyone knows how can I debug this issue with updates on the phone?
<matv1> EdwardMorbius Just a longshot: I once faced a similar issue. It turned out that I had a duplicate U1 app registered server-side for my phone. (Something tht shouldnt really be possible).
<matv1> Login to https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications and see if that is the case
<EdwardMorbius> maxtv1 thanks I will check now
<EdwardMorbius> maxtv1 I have Ubuntu One @ ubuntu phablet and web login
<matv1> that seems correct. sorry, what you face is different then :/
<EdwardMorbius> seems so, I have no idea why it doesnt work in 99%  of cases :(
<EdwardMorbius> I am noticing that https://login.ubuntu.com is however awfully slow to respond, other websites work fine.
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, dumb question ... is your disk full
<ogra_> ?
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ no I have about 2.7 GB free
<dobey> EdwardMorbius: are the people you have seen report it happen to, all also in .hr?
<EdwardMorbius> dobey no, one is in Romania (popescu sorin guy who does those nice videos).
<EdwardMorbius> asked him last night if it is happening to him still and he said yes.
<EdwardMorbius> a guy from finland however said it is working fine for him
<dobey> yes works fine for me too
<dobey> it could be a network issue or change, in your region though
<ogra_> "transparent" proxy
<ogra_> (on a provider level)
<dobey> or damaged underwater fiber cable :)
<EdwardMorbius> dobey but everything else works fine, on my phone, on my laptop, on my gfs laptop and phone, I can even install applications from Ubuntu Store, but updates time out, how is that possible :(
<dobey> EdwardMorbius: have any of you tried to tracepath to system-image.ubuntu.com ?
<EdwardMorbius> dobey no but I can try doing it
<ogra_> this is about click updates
<dobey> i thought it was about system image updates
<ogra_> not sure tracing s-i.u.c helps
<pitti> sil2100: thanks for fixing this!
<ogra_> dobey, click updates time out when already checking for them as i understand it
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ that is correct, I go to  system settings-updates and they time out in 99.9% of cases
<ogra_> so you dont even get a list
<EdwardMorbius> no
<ogra_> right ?
<EdwardMorbius> no nothing
<sil2100> pitti: yw! Thanks for the review! btw. I'll have a look at another issue with touch langpacks a bit later that popped up with the recent potemplate stats for 15.04 - LP: #1568861
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1568861 in langpack-o-matic "Touch ubuntu-rtm/15.04 language packs translation percentages counted wrong" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568861
<dobey> how does it time out then?
<EdwardMorbius> after a while it times out with the message check your internet connection
<EdwardMorbius> goes "checking for updates" and ends in that error message after quite a while
<dobey> that sounds like it is probably system-image that it's having trouble getting to
<EdwardMorbius> dobey how can I trace that from the phone?
<dobey> do you have terminal app installed?
<EdwardMorbius> yes
<dobey> do you have a chroot to install debs into?
<dobey> or, this is probably not limited to the phone either, as ist sounds like a general network problem
<dobey> EdwardMorbius: on your PC just do "tracepath system-image.ubuntu.com"
<EdwardMorbius> no I dont have chroot.
<EdwardMorbius> dobey ok will do now
<EdwardMorbius> tracepath reaches te2-1.jotunn.canonical.com and then no reply, no reply...
<dobey> hmm
<EdwardMorbius> so it seems my network reaches up to canonical server but nothing happens further
<dobey> i think that's fine
<pitti> seb128: FYI, the bug that sil2100's langpack-o-matic fixes above might very well be responsible for the "randomly missing domains" issue we had the other month
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I though about that when I read IRC this morning
<seb128> good to see it fixed ;-)
<pitti> well, there's no proof that that was it, but it certainly could have been
<ogra_> charles, aqny idea why the indicator is only showing me events from a calendar that was disabled long ago (but hides all events from my selected default calendar)
<ogra_> (events show up correctly in the today scope, but not in the indicator)
<qwertz> does any one else have problems booting into ubuntu touch when installed with multiboot?
<qwertz> i have a nexus 5, and other (android-based) roms work perfectly fine.
<ogra_> is there actually a usable image for multiboot (somwthing built from a usable channel)
 * ogra_ thought there were only the -devel ones, which are not even intended to boot
<qwertz> multiboot has a function to download and install ubuntu touch.
<qwertz> i tried the -devel and the -proposed version, both of them get stuck at the ubuntu* ..... boot screen
<dobey> qwertz: devel{-proposed} are basically "broken" on all devices, because they are untested. they are pretty much just a sanity check
<dobey> qwertz: you need to use stable or rc-proposed from ubports.com for n5, but i don't know how to make them work in multirom
<dobey> also, my understanding is that android 6 introduces more incompatibilites, and so unlikely to get ubuntu booting under multirom if you are using android 6, anyway
<qwertz> bummer. i had the devel version running last year just fine.
<qwertz> i am on cyanogenmod 12.1 (aka. android 5.1)
<ogra_> qwertz, development focus has moved to rc-rpoposed ... the devel channels became just a junkyard to dump the code in, they havent been maintained within the last year anymore
<ogra_> (and they havent been intended for use before either ... but anyway ... back then they got some more testing)
<qwertz> well. thats sad. multirom only supports installation of ubuntu touch from their app, and there is no rc-proposed channel available.
<qwertz> thanks guys for helping though^^
<ogra_> qwertz, ask the maintainer to make usable channels available then
<qwertz> i'll look into it!
<tedg> mhall119: Was looking to get some docs in RTD, do you know if we have an Ubuntu Sphix theme? http://ubuntu-app-launch.readthedocs.org/
<tedg> Sphinx
<mhall119> I think so, but I'm not sure who might have it
<tedg> Hmm, perhaps dpm would know?
<mhall119> balloons might
<mhall119> balloons: do you know if we have an Ubuntu sphinx theme, and if so where it is?
<balloons> mmm.. Interesting questions.
<tedg> How much documentation could a developer read if a developer could read documentation?
<balloons> I feel like the theme Corey did for us initially was pulled from a 'ubuntu' theme
<balloons> Anyways, not that I think it matters much, but you can look at ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot to see the resulting basic theme
<dpm> tedg, no, I don't know, sorry
<gb_mks> I´m looking for an contact editor with webid integration, something like this http://aksw.org/Projects/MobileSocialSemanticWeb.html
<gb_mks> do you know about any effort in this line?
<gb_mks> woooww not everyone at the same time ;)
<ammar> hello
<Guest412> Hiiii
<Guest412> is there a way to port ubuntu to sony z2?
<dobey> theoretically, yes
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-10 is out! OTA-10.1 security hotfix rolling
<Acou_Bass> 10.1 security hotfix eh?
<popey> 8.8Mb, smallest update ever!
<Acou_Bass> :D good to know
<Smurphy> yeah, don't have a network here. Will check it out tonight.
<Smurphy> Are there details on what they have fixed ?
<sil2100> Smurphy: hey! It's just a security update for a single issue, no other fixes included
<Smurphy> sil2100: Doesn't matter. I'd like to know what happened (out of interest) ..
<Smurphy> :}
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-12
<TimErrington> Hi - I have an mx4 and am on 10.1 stable. Iam having problems with SMS/Messaging - I cant seem to click inside the editing area for new messages to make changes any more - anyone else experiencing this?
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: did you get ota10.1 yet?
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-10.1 is out!
<lotuspsychje> sil2100: do we have a working meizu link to topic also?
<sil2100> lotuspsychje: hey! What do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> users ask sometimes where to buy meizu devices
<lotuspsychje> sil2100: and last meizu link in topic was dead
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: not yet. I'm taking a break from Ubuntu for a while
<sil2100> hm, not sure if we'll be able to fit that in right now, the current topic is already a bit big
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: whats happening mate, nothing serious?
<lotuspsychje> sil2100: ok no sweat :p
<sil2100> Sometimes when my status update has more than a few words it gets truncated already ;)
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: no - just too many frustrations with it just now. Probably gping to take a month or so then come back
<sil2100> mcphail: sorry about that!
<mcphail> sil2100: :) - I'll be back...
<davmor2> mcphail: that is the worst terminator impression ever! ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mcphail> davmor2: ha!
<davmor2> mcphail: hey no excuses a simple <arnie> I'll be back... </arnie> and it would of been perfect but oh no ;)
<mcphail> I think it would have been more effective if he had delivered the line with a smiley face
<lotuspsychje> the ubuntu is everywhere url not laggy anymore on ota10.1 nice work
<swalladge> would anyone recommend going for the new aquarias m10 ?
<swalladge> looking for a new tablet and ubuntu-touch looks intriguing
<davmor2> swalladge: depends what your needs are and if it meets them :)
<swalladge> hehe maybe i'll just get it and see
<swalladge> hmm
<Acou_Bass> heey folks... im having trouble with getting convergence to work again - i got a new cable today, and again my phone comes up saying its connected to an external display, and my battery indicator starts charging (before the external display screen pops up) but still nothing appears on my monitor
<Acou_Bass> any ideas? XD
<Acou_Bass> oh weait! got it
<Acou_Bass> my hdmi cable in TV wasnt in right
<davmor2> Acou_Bass: \o/
<Acou_Bass> i think the USB port on my phone might be on its way out... gotta really jigle the chord for this to work..
<Acou_Bass> XD
 * ogra_ sighs ... what changed ion the calendar app, it doesnt add any of my events to the indicator anymore ... which makes me miss meeting notifications 
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<davmor2> ogra_: port it so snappy cause snappy makes everything work right ;)
<ogra_> yeah :P
<davmor2> ogra_: you could port tasks/task warrior to snappy and gcalcli not sure how that would give you notifications but it might :)
<ogra_> davmor2, well, the indicator shows totally different stuff to the calendar
<ogra_> seems like they use different calendars
<davmor2> ogra_: you got the right account setup?
<ogra_> i have two google accounts set up ... only one for calendar access
<ogra_> but it seems i get the events from the disabled one in the indicator ...
<ogra_> but the ones from the enabled one in the calendar app
<davmor2> ogra_: talk to renatu and charles
 * davmor2 hopes it is renatu now :)
 * ogra_ reboots the phone after deleting one of the google accounts 
<ogra_> lets see
<ogra_> heh, no matter what i do ... the patch pilot entry from the account i just deleted persists in the indicator ... all meeting events that show up in the calendar are not there
<ogra_> and funnily this is reporducable on all my devices
<renatu> ogra_, after the first sync the events still there even if you disable the accounts (on system settings), but if you remove it the events should disappears. It works for me
<ogra_> doesnt here
<renatu> ogra_, how many google accounts do you have now?
<ogra_> i have an "oliver.grawert@gmail" and an "oliver.grawert@canonical.com" google account
<ogra_> the patch pilot calendar is tied to the former ... all my meetings are in the latter
<renatu> ogra_, are both enabled?
<ogra_> i removed the account completely
<ogra_> the calendar shows the canonical events
<ogra_> the indicator only shows the patch pilot one ... and not any of the upcoming meetings
<ogra_> that must have started this week ... i'm sure i had meeting notiofications last week
<ogra_> heh
<renatu> ogra_, check how many dirs with <id>@ubuntu-phablet do you have in: ~/.local/share/evolution/calendar/
<ogra_> and tapping the piloting entry in the indicator opens the calendar with an empty page for tomorrow
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -l ~/.local/share/evolution/calendar/
<ogra_> total 16
<ogra_> drwx------ 2 phablet phablet 4096 Apr 12 15:09 1459439280.2411.0@ubuntu-phablet
<ogra_> drwx------ 2 phablet phablet 4096 Mär 31 17:49 1459439343.2411.1@ubuntu-phablet
<ogra_> (and a system and trash folder)
<renatu> ok do you still have 2 calendars
<ogra_> i removed one of the google accounts ... so no, should only be one nopw
<renatu> yes looks like you have two bugs here
<ogra_> oh, wait, i'm on the wrong device ... on this one i only disabled the calendar in the account settings
<renatu> one the calendar should be removed with the account
 * ogra_ checks the right device ... one sec
<ogra_> (though i assume disabling the calendar should have the same effect ? )
<renatu> ogra_, disabling it on system settings only disable the sync
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> on the device where i deleted it i have in fact only one subdir
<renatu> ogra_, there is a bug related with that discussion, we did not agree in a solution yet
<renatu> ogra_, and about the indicator?
<renatu> ogra_, is it showing the right events?
<ogra_> nope
<renatu> ogra_, what it is showing:?
<ogra_> it shows the patch pilot entry for tomorrow from the deleted account
<ogra_> and none of the events for the canonical account
<ogra_> (calendar shows it all correct )
<renatu> ogra_, humm strange, you will need charles help :D.
 * ogra_ suspected that :)
<ogra_> the session indicator is realyl disturbing now ... makes it a lot harder to reach the date indicator
<renatu> I would say that you have this event replicated on your system calendar or in your other google calendar. But I still not sure why the indicator is not showing the others events
<renatu> it should show the next 4 events
<ogra_> well, i'll happily wipe the data and re-sync if that helps ... i just got used to rely on the notifications for meetings ... not getting tghem makes me miss them,
<renatu> ogra_, yes wait for charles, will be nice to identify the problem
<renatu> ogra_, you can try to grep for the event title in "~/.local/share/evolution/calendar/"
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls ./.cache/syncevolution|grep -c calendar
<ogra_> 16
<renatu> ogra_, they are text files
<ogra_> seems i have quite a few syncevolution calendars there
<renatu> ogra_, these are logs, the real calendar stays on "~/.local/share/evolution/calendar/"
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> argh !
<ogra_> so deleting my calendar on the phone wiped my complete google calendar ...
<mcphail> ogra_: oof
<davmor2> ogra_: please tell me you mean it deleted everything off the phone and not off the web too
<ogra_> davmor2, off the web
<davmor2> ogra_: how the hell
<popey> how!?
<mike00> hi there, what are the changes in ota10.1?
<ogra_> popey, i removed ~/.local/share/evolution/calendar/* ... and then hit sync
<ogra_> (obviously expecting it to re-sync from the web)
<popey> mike00: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-10.1
<mike00> thanks, i'll see
<davmor2> ogra_: no what you have there is you removed all of you appointments not your account and then hit sync
<ogra_> davmor2, yes, obviously
 * davmor2 makes a note to block terminal app and adb on all ogra_ phones to make the world a safer place ;)
 * ogra_ copied the weekly events back in place .... no indication of them in the indicator still
<ogra_> (they show up in the calendar app as before)
<ogra_> seems the indicator simply ignores this calendar
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> and it seems that the deleting of the events also set me to "not attending" in all original entries in the upstream calendars
<ogra_> how do i fix that ?
<EdwardMorbius> checking for updates works since last night, resolved itself, well that part.
<dobey> hmm, battery life on my mako has been pretty awful lately too
<jgdx> barry, is the s-i dbus api documented anywhere?
<barry> jdstrand: yes.  `man system-image-dbus`
<barry> jgdx: ^^
<barry> jdstrand: sorry :)
<jgdx> barry, \o/ thanks
<qiangong2> Hello, I get an error when compiling ubuntu touch for my Samsung Galaxy Star Pro
<qiangong2> I have a 'vendor/cm/config/telephony.mk not found' error
<qiangong2> does anyone have a solution?
<qiangong2> anyone?
<mike00> few days ago I report a translation bug, but I lost the link. can someone send it to me, please?
<lotuspsychje> mike00: type launchpad in your history?
<mike00> I've got to launchpad link in my history...
<mike00> *too much
<lotuspsychje> mike00: what kind of bug was it?
<mike00> translation
<lotuspsychje> mike00: about what specific
<mike00> in the system drop down  menu
<lotuspsychje> wich device?
<mike00> e4.5
<renatu> hey guys do you if arale support LTE 2600 (4g in Brazil), or how I can check that ?
<dobey> renatu: http://www.gsmarena.com/meizu_mx4-6627.php says it has LTE 2600
<renatu> dobey, yes I saw that, but I am not sure if my phone is connected on 4g
<renatu> it shows "h" on  the indicator
<lotuspsychje> mike00: cant find it right away, try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<dobey> renatu: that is hspa i guess
<renatu> and the speed does not look great
<dobey> it is not 4g indeed
<dobey> mike00: look in your e-mail for it
<mike00> not yet
<mike00> there isn't nothing
<mike00> maybe I find it... can be "https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+filebug"
<mike00> ?
<lotuspsychje> mike00: did you file the bug yourself?
<mike00> yes, few days ago I report a new bug
<dobey> that's the link to create a new bug
<lotuspsychje> mike00: whats your username on launchpad?
<mike00> mymike
<mike00> why?
<ogra_> you should a) have gotten an email and b) it should show up under your launchpad.net page
<dobey> mike00: just go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/~
<mike00> I've got an email in my launchpad profile
<dobey> what ogra_ meant was that launchpad sent you an e-mail when the bug was reported
<dobey> and it sends further e-mail when there are any changes
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> the mail is a copy of the info you did input in the bug report
<mike00> but launchpad hasn't sent me any email...
<ogra_> it sends it to the mail address you configured for your account
<ogra_> mike00, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mymike
<mike00> I saw yet
<mike00> I can see all bug I reported and all bugs affect my apps
<ogra_> right
<mike00> but launchpad hasn't sent any mail about the bug I report few days ago... is it right?
<ogra_> it should
<mike00> I tried searching in emails but there isn't
<dobey> check your spam folders too?
<mike00> now I try
<lotuspsychje> mike00: why are you still on ota9.1?
<ogra_> and make sure the account you used in launchpad is correct as well :)
<mike00> lotuspsychje: I'm on OTA 10.1... why?
<mike00> in quarantine I have no launchpad mail...
<mike00> what link I have to go to report the translation bug?
<lotuspsychje> mike00: you said you already filed the bug?
<mike00> now I want to report another bug
<lotuspsychje> mike00: about what
<mike00> translation
<mike00> system drop down menu
<mike00> the old one was in the notification drop daown menu
<mike00> now I report the 2nd bug, but I didn't receive any mail...
<davmor2> mike00: mails aren't instant if it is from Launchpad
<mike00> but I didn't receive neither the email bug I reported few .days ago...
<stakewinner00> the text from the search input box are of the same color than the background in the music app, so you can not see what you are typing
<ahoneybun> anyone getting "could not set security display hint" on setting passphrase and 4 digit pin?
<ahoneybun> Nexus 7 on rc-proposed
<ahoneybun> r414
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-13
<olosolo> is it possible to put ubuntu touch on the first samsung tablet 10.1 wifi
<ba2095> Hi, guys!
<ba2095> Can anyone tell me how to fully revert phone to factory state after "phablet-config writable-image" configuration? After reflashing apt still runs(no luck writing files, but runs) except telling "not to use" meggage like out of the box
<lotuspsychje> morning sil2100
<sil2100> lotuspsychje: morning!
<mcphail> Heh. Android on krillin runs very nicely, but battery life is atrocious. Definite win for Ubuntu there ;)
<matv1> mcphail cool. Although its probably hard to do a real energy benchmark as android will have services running that UT doesnt have and vice versa
<matv1> at least that's what i would say if I were google :)
<Mirv> I filed a fun bug #1569784 (a feature request). does anyone has more understanding of the Mobile Signature feature in general?
<ubot5`> bug 1569784 in ofono (Ubuntu) "ETSI MSS support via the SIM <-> phone UI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1569784
<Mirv> or keywords like SIM Application Toolkit protocol et cetera
<mhall119> oSoMoN: hey, funning webbrowser-app 0.23+16.04.20160408.1-0ubuntu1 from xenial, suddenly using the backspace key from inside a text entry field triggers the "go back" navigation
<mhall119> which is really bad, because my spelling is awful
<mhall119> case in point: s/funning/running
<mhall119> not sure if this is due to something in webbrowser-app, or the ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<oSoMoN> mhall119, sounds like the fix for https://launchpad.net/bugs/1537782 (which landed yesterday) could be the cause, although I’m not seeing that here
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1537782 in Canonical System Image "Need to use (Q)Shortcuts instead of Keys.onPressed for shortcuts" [High,Fix committed]
<oSoMoN> mhall119, can you please file a bug with details? is that on desktop or on a touch device with a bt keyboard?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: desktop, Unity 7
<oSoMoN> mhall119, ok, I can see the issue, it’s pretty bad
<oSoMoN> it’s definitely a regression
<oSoMoN> mhall119, are you filing a bug, or do you want me to do it?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: can you, since you seem to understand the root cause better than I do
<oSoMoN> mhall119, sure
<oSoMoN> mhall119, thanks for notifying me, I’ll be working on it right away
<mhall119> looking at the MP for the bug above...looks like I need to refactor my tab-switching-by-number patch and see if it passes testing now
<mhall119> thanks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1569938 , would you mind confirming?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1569938 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Backspace while an HTML text field has focus triggers a back navigation in history" [Critical,New]
<ogra_> oSoMoN, pmcgowan, do you guys have any biug about the bad scrolling on frieza ? it is narly impossible to scroll relatively fast to the top of a long website when you reached the bottom, the scroll events always go in the wrong direction
<ogra_> (might be related to the header appearing and moving the content down while a scroll event happens or some such)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, it shouldn’t (and I’m not aware of such a bug report)
<ogra_> well, try it :)
<ogra_> very annoying
<ogra_> i think it happens on phones too but has less effect since the distance you move your finger relatinve to the size of the display is quite different there
<mhall119> oSoMoN: confirmed
<jgdx> Elleo, how do I stop udm?
<Elleo> jgdx: it should timeout automatically after a couple of minutes if all downloads have been collected by their respective apps, otherwise just a matter of sending sigterm
<jgdx> Elleo, great, thanks.
<mhall119> oSoMoN: your fix works perfectly, I applied it to my /usr/share/webbrowser-app/webbrowser/Browser.qml
 * mhall119 can stop yelling at his browser now
<oSoMoN> mhall119, awesome, thanks for the feedback! it’s in silo 50, I’m validating it on my device now, hoping to land it later today
<weekend05> i have been liberated
<weekend05> haleluja
<dobey> beware the leopard
<weekend05> ?
<dobey> leopards also roam free
<weekend05> nice!
<weekend05> the liberation came when using linux
<weekend05> and working with a RPI and server management / programming
<weekend05> pursuing and understanding it's architecture
<mcphail> ogra_: i have always had scrolling problems with the browser. A short scrolling gesture can be interpreted as a massive scroll to the bottom of the page, or in the wrong direction. It is as if there is a timer thread which is pausing
<nik90_> rvr, Hey, i just saw your bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/unav/+bug/1569947
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1569947 in uNav "Misleading AGPS warning" [Undecided,New]
<nik90_> rvr, I am pretty sure AGPS is only enabled when using wifi.
<nik90_> It could be wifi+mobile, or just wifi.
<nik90_> but not with just mobile data
<nik90_> tvoss, Can you confirm ^^
<dobey> mcphail: i've found one needs to be careful when holding the phone and scrolling with one hand, as the skin where the base of my thumb and palm meet can touch the screen while scrolling, and it wrecks absolute havoc on scrolling things
<dobey> like twitter will jump way back up to the top
<rvr> nik90_: I did the test with data only, my wifi is not geolocalized :)
<rvr> nik90_: AGPS with mobile uses cell towers to locate the device
<mcphail> dobey: I'll check my technique. But I tend to use the phone with 2 hands, gripping the edge of the frame with my left hand and scrolling with my right index...
<mike00> someone here can help me translating my app?
<mike00> someone here can help me translating my app?
<mike00> I don't konw how to do it
<nik90_> mike00, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/apps/qml/tutorials/internationalizing-your-app/
<mike00> I saw it yet, but My app isn't update on launchpad...
<mike00> I have yet the pot file, but how have i create the .po?
<nik90_> mike00, you can ask translators to grab the pot file and rename it to lang.po and translate the strings.
<nik90_> mike00, and this is why you use the awesome launchpad ;)
<nik90_> which provides a clean web UI to translators
<nik90_> In your case, translators will manually copy and rename the pot file to en.po, es.po and so on...
<nik90_> tbh I would ask this question on the g+ app dev group since I am not fully sure
<mike00> ok, and I have the mo directory yet, but texts aren't translated on the phone...
<nik90_> hard to say if somethign is wrong with your build script or what.
<nik90_> I would suggest first using a template app, translate that using this method and see if it works on the phone.
<nik90_> mike00, just so you know, it makes it super hard to debug without any source code being shown. It is like fixing something in a pitch black room ;)
<mike00> ok
<mike00> thanks
<old_benz> Hi…  I’m doing some research about 64-bit support - would like to have my OnePlus 2 run Ubuntu Touch…
<old_benz> Is there any information I can get about using android 5.1 as base and 64-bit Linux containers?
<old_benz> anything and everything helps
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-14
<peat-psuwit> Should NetworkManager consider rmnet* device as connected?
<afdave14> good stuff
 * afdave14 i wonder
<paz_> Hi. Attempting to build and run the Telegram app on my Ubuntu VM (version 15.10). Can't create a Click Target. I'm getting errors, possibly related to package dependancies. Anyone else seen this?
<paz_> Anyone having issues creating click chroot  for armhf 15.04 on a machine running  Ubuntu 15.10?
<Acou_Bass> paz_: your host machine, is it ARM too? you usually need the same architecture for a chroot
<paz_> Acou_Bass: yes it's ARM
<paz_> I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 on a VM on my macbook
<jgdx> pitti, does dbusmock do signals? I know it can emit them, but signals does not appear in Introspection of a mock bus.
<jgdx> also seem that if you define signals using @dbus.service.signal in a template, it's ignored? Not sure if I'm reading that right.
<pitti> jgdx: yes, you can emit them, but as you don't have to declare them there's currently no way to put them into introspection indeed
<pitti> jgdx: ah, I haven't used that, just calling .EmitSignal() on the mock
<jgdx> pitti, right.. I'm now trying to connect a qobject to a qdbusinterface provided by dbusmock, but it does not find signals.
<jgdx> I wonder if I can just punch the introspection method of the dbus Object?
<jgdx> as a dirty hack for testing
<jonubulin> I have a question related to the camera app on the meizu mx4: Why is the option to take photos in the 16:9 format not available anymore?
<davmor2> jonubulin: because 16:9 wasn't an accurate display size iirc but Kaleo can possibly confirm that for you
<jonubulin> Ah OK but the 5:3 format uses less pixels than the 16:9 format, which seems strange.
<jonubulin> The old 16:9 format had nearly the same width pixels than the 4:3 format. The new 5:3 format has less pixels because the width pixels change to, which seems unnecessary.
<yakaar> Hello everyone, is there a way to receive my mms on my BQ aquaris E4.5 ??
<yakaar> I can already send mms, but not receive...
<ogra_> you should
<ogra_> (definitely a bug if you can not)
<yakaar> I tried, but it doesn't work for the instant... is there a config to enter, I'm on Bouygues télécom sim card
<aquarius> beuno_, can I get real-time notification of app downloads from the store API? (I'd ask jamestait but he's not around.) Obviously I can poll it once a minute and compare the download count to the last download count, but it'd be nice not to have to
<beuno_> aquarius, hi!
<aquarius> also, hi :)
<beuno> aquarius, you mean, push notifications?
<aquarius> I was more thinking of a desktop app which watches for downloads and plays a little sound every time someone downloads one of my apps
<beuno> aquarius, we don't have anything that fancy yet, no  :)
<beuno> we'll want to expose some of that via APIs soon
<beuno> we now have macaroons to authenticate
<beuno> that'll open things up a bit so we're not shoving a blank-check token around for these types of things
<yakaar> In fact, it work with datas activate :-)
<aquarius> beuno, I can wait and ask jamestait if you don't know enough about the store APIs
<mcphail> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1449790 - you've marked this as "fix released" but there appear to be ongoing issues as per my comment #26. Should that be revised?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1449790 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu RTM) "Fails to play a file with a # (hash symbol) in the path" [High,Fix released]
<mardy> dobey: hi! When you have some time, this silo is looking forward to an audience ;-) https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1049
<dobey> mardy: hey, yeah, it's on my list; been stuck on some very weird crashing in click-scope for a feature we wre trying to land for ota10 at the moment. is there an ota11 schedule yet, do you know?
<mardy> dobey: nope, I don't know
<mardy> dobey: is this about the QNetworkAccessManager? Did you find what was happening at the end?
<mardy> dobey: but I think we should aim at ota-11 for this silo. dbarth_, opinions? ^
<dobey> mardy: no, i don't think this crash is about QNAM; it's about "memory management in c++ is hard, especially in scopes, and especially in scopes that require Qt event loop for APIs it needs to use"
<mardy> dobey: oh, I see... wonder what APIs you are talking about ;-)
<dobey> mardy: u1 account, download manager, ant qtnetwork are the APIs we use, which require an event loop (maybe more, but i think those are the only 3)
<mardy> dobey: and OA too (maybe not in your scope)
<dobey> mardy: the OA api in scopes is done in the shell, not the scope itself. the bits in the scope we use are via libubuntuoneauth, which uses the signon/accounts libs; and which itself has signals and such
<dbarth_> mardy, dobey: +1 for an ota-11 target here; what is missing at this stage to land? review or code changes?
<dobey> review+testing+approval
<dobey> by me
<mardy> dbarth_: and given our previous conversations with dobey I'm quite sure that we will need several iterations (or discussions to convince him that this is good stuff ;-) ), so the earlier we start, the better :-)
<peat-psuwit> Should NetworkManager consider rmnet0 interface as connected?
<dobey> peat-psuwit: i think NM itself doesn't manage the cellular connection
<pmcgowan> mcphail, is that a specific case thats not fixed? if so we can open a new bug
<mcphail> pmcgowan: yes - I think that is an edge case the current fix doesn't fix :)
<pmcgowan> mcphail, can you enter a new one then?
<mcphail> pmcgowan: I can, but I don't have a working ubuntu device to outline the steps accurately just now. Can I create a shell and just link to that comment?
<peat-psuwit> dobey: except over ofono, right? Then this is a bug?
<pmcgowan> mcphail, sure
<mcphail> pmcgowan: will do, then. Ta!
<peat-psuwit> dobey: On my device, it's shown as connected every time I connect to mobile data, and even after I disconnect
<awe_> peat-psuwit, rmnet0 should be unmanaged by NM
<dobey> peat-psuwit: what do you mean by "as connected" exactly?
<awe_> and dobey, yes NM is responsible for the mobile connection.  It initiates the activation of a 3g connection via ofono
<awe_> so ofono does much of the heavy lifting
<awe_> but NM is in charge
<awe_> much like the relationship between NM and wpa_supplicant for WiFi
<awe_> peat-psuwit, there is code in NM that's supposed to ignore rmnet devices
<awe_> on mako, these devices are owned by rild
<awe_> and therefore NM only uses them to set routes if told to by ofono
<awe_> unfortunately, I just caught this conversation as I'm about walk out the door
<awe_> so... would be willing to discuss further later today
<awe_> or tomorrow
<peat-psuwit> awe_: probably tomorrow. It's almost midnight here.
<awe_> ok
<awe_> ttyl then
<mcphail> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1570469 is the best I can do until I get a working device again. Hope it is enough top get started.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1570469 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "Despite fixes in OTA10, there is still an edge case where a file with a '#' symbol in the path will not play correctly" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> mcphail, thanks
<E524> good evening everyone (in case you are in a nearby timezone).
<E524>  i installed OTA 10.1 on my nexus4 (dualboot) and connected and external bluetooth keyboard. worked like a charm. great too see how everything improves!
<E524> but i have a problem: eventough i configurated the right keyboard layout (in my case "Deutsch (Scheiz)") i cannont use some important letters wirth "alt gr" the @ would be on "alt gr + 2" or the | is "alt gr + 1". on the shell it writes out (args: 2) for @ or (args: 1) (for |). Does anyone know this prblem?
<dobey> E524: sounds like the key you are expecting to be "alt gr" is just "alt"
<E524> hey dobey. i tried it. alt has the same effect unfortunately
<E524> i tried also all the other swiss keyboard layouts, so it seems to be more general, than just the exact layout i have chosen
<E524> hm... if i change the keyboard layout to arabic, it's still German (Swiss).
<E524> ok i realized, that if i have mounted / with rw, the keyboardlayout does not change. i can now write arabic :)
<E524> (after mounting r again)
<dobey> E524: you really shouldn't mount / as rw
<E524> dobey: ok, but how can i install things like vim or htop or stuff like that? is there a good way, or realy not recommended at all?
<dobey> E524: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<E524> dobey: thanks a lot! will have a close look and save it.
<Acou_Bass> dobey: just a curiosity, but using that chroot method, how would one run GUI apps under xmir?
<Acou_Bass> (if possible)?
<Tegenaris> Hi, just wanted to quick check if there's any non-hack possibility to save a file using Ubuntu HTML5 app? Need to store some info preferrably in the XML format.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-15
<UbuntuUser> Hey guys, is there a place I can see a mockup of what Unity 8's desktop dash will look like?
<dobey> Acou_Bass: i don't know about that. i'd suggest using libertine to run legacy apps with xmir, as that's what it is designed for.
<Acou_Bass> i keep hearing about this libertine but ive not seen anywhere i can actually get it... is it something im gonna have to build from source, r is it in devel builds? :P
<dobey> Acou_Bass: i don't know all the details because i don't work on it, and i don't really care to use x11 apps on my phone, because, well, it's still a phone.
<Acou_Bass> well considering i want to test the phone as a convergence device, im interested to run a few desktopy applications on it ;D
<dobey> well what phone do you have?
<Acou_Bass> nexus 4
<Acou_Bass> hmm, it seems libertine right now still requires an RW root...
<dobey> Acou_Bass: are you not using the ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd channel?
<Acou_Bass> no im using stable :p
<dobey> no it doesn't require a rw root
<dobey> well then switch to the other channel
<Acou_Bass> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine im reading instructions here
<Acou_Bass> proposed comes with libertine already?
<dobey> the ubuntu-pd channel does i think
<Acou_Bass> i might look into it then :D im definitely interested in testing the tech out
<Acou_Bass> cool, i appreciate the help :D i might join #ubuntu-libertine too to see if theres anything going on in there too
<Acou_Bass> my 'killer app' i want in my pocket is mostly emacs + lilypond, which can actually mostly be done in a CLI environment, so i suppose xmir isnt THAT important yet
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-shipping-now
<lotuspsychje> its happening guys
<zzarr_> Hello! Will the next OTA be built on 16.04?
<m0n5t3r_> does anyone know where is the whole openvpn thing stored?
<m0n5t3r_> trying to convince it to use a tap device
<formaggio> Hi everyone
<formaggio> I'm trying to make a port for the Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.1 (SM-T800/SM-T805), but I keep getting errors from phablet-dev-bootstrap about missing repos
<formaggio> Is the guide at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/ so outdated?
<davidcalle> formaggio: it - unfortunately -is
<formaggio> davidcalle: just about the person I was hoping to reach :)
<formaggio> So are the repo tool failures related to the specific guide or do they involve external changes to single repositories made by third parties?
<davidcalle> formaggio: only the guide is severely outdated. Right now, your best sources of info are: https://github.com/ubports/wiki.ubports.com and https://wiki.ubports.com/w/Main_Page
<davidcalle> formaggio: hopefully, after the 16.04 release rush, things will get back in order
<formaggio> davidcalle: awesome, thanks for the resources - I'll see if I can learn something new from them in the meantime
<formaggio> Keep up the good work!
<adfad666> What happened to gpg.git?
<ouroumov__> Hi
<ouroumov__> I've an Aquaris E5 running Ubuntu 15.10. Someone know how to batch-remove all the pre-installed apps except core apps?
<ouroumov__> I've achieved SSH access already.
<popey> you could script "click list"
<popey> and pass the output through "sudo click unregister  $clickname $version"
<popey> or somesuch
<popey> i have a device here which I did that on, I have only got phone, messaging, contacts, browser, system settings and external devices installed now
<ouroumov__> Great, thanks popey, I've tried the command and it works so I'm gonna write a shell script as you suggested.
<ouroumov__> Second question: I'm noticing a lot of SWAP usage, any tips on optimizing memory usage?
<E524> hi all, i was here yesterday because of external keyboard layout problems (bluetooth). i have some more details and a small "workaround"
<E524> problem: using alt and a number key or "alt gr" (or the "other alt") results in the shell in (arg: 1) if pressing "alt + 1" for german (swiss) keyboard layout
<E524> the same problem with all the keyboard layout i tested
<ogra_> E524, do you mean bug 1565236 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1565236 in mir (Ubuntu) "AltGr not working on external keyboards" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565236
<Sleep_Walker> is there problem with Ubuntu One? When I'm requested to log in (for some reason), I got Network Error after entering credentials...
<ogra_> (feel free to click "affects me too" at the top :) )
<ouroumov__> Actually, my second question can wait, I'm sure memory usage will be reduced once the apps app won't need to load all of those icons.
<E524> orga_: oh seems to be. that would have been my next step :) i will read into it and write there more details. thanks
<E524> but if some know this problem: here my "trick":
<E524> you can choose multiple keyboard layouts. so i have my local one and english. i marked on my keyboard the characters i need and i can use without alt (for me imporant: @| {}\)
<E524> then when in shell or mail app or whatever, just switch to the keyboard layouts and drag english on fist place, switch back. press the keys. switch to keyboard layout again and move local one on first place again
<E524> not a sweet solution. but at least it works
<Sleep_Walker> and another problem - for some reason even though I perform update of the ROM, I'm always notified that there is new - reboot & flash doesn't show anything interesting and install bar reaches ~ 80% and then it reboots without any note
<Sleep_Walker> device Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition
<Sleep_Walker> ok, at least, where I can report those bugs?
<E524> orga_: thanks it's excactly this bug. nothing to add from my side.
<maitimarco> Hi
<tathhu> Sleep_Walker: don't know if you solved you network error yet, but I got that error when I misstyped my password..
<maitimarco> Can someone help me extract binary blobs from a device?
<Sleep_Walker> tathhu: thanks for the hint, but 1] I entered it several times carefully 2] I used the same password to log in on the web 3] why am I asked again when I had it working for so long/
<Sleep_Walker> ?
<ogra_> Sleep_Walker, sounds a bit like your cache partition is full or some such
<ogra_> the system update itself definitely needs no passwords otr accounts
<ogra_> *or
<Sleep_Walker> ogra_: password or account - that is different problem (but may be related)
<ogra_> no, cant be related
<Sleep_Walker> I'm not sure which partition is cache
<Sleep_Walker> /dev/disk/by-path/platform-mtk-msdc.0-part5  689M  255M  400M  39% /android/cache
<ogra_> theer are subdirs in it iirc ... looks for "recovery"
<Sleep_Walker> /dev/loop0                                   141M  139M  1.8M  99% /android/system
<ogra_> no, you want /android/cache
<ogra_> and check whats in that subdir
<Sleep_Walker> http://sprunge.us/UJSU
<ogra_> i'd just wipe that and reboot
<Sleep_Walker> will do
<peat-psuwit> awe_: ping
<awe_> peat-psuwit, pong
<peat-psuwit> awe_: talking about NM and rmnet0 interface.
<peat-psuwit> awe_: I've seen the code. It ignore interface starting with rmnet_usb, but my interface is rmnet0. Is this related?
<awe_> peat-psuwit, well... you never explained the original problem....
<awe_> first what device are we talking about?
<peat-psuwit> awe_: It's LG L90 Dual, my port.
<awe_> ok, and what is happening?  Is NM trying to activate rmnet0
<awe_> or just reporting that it's active?
<awe_> I'm currently working on updating NM to 1.2 for touch
<awe_> and actually had updated the patch to ignore *all* rmnet devices
<awe_> but looks like that patch acccidentally got dropped in my update, so it's a good thing you brought this up
<awe_> that said... moving fwd, we need a better solution than patching nm-manager.c directly, but that's a future item for now
<peat-psuwit> awe_: It's initially reported as unmanaged, but then become connected when I connect to mobile data, and it stay so even after I disconnect mobile data.
<Sleep_Walker> ogra_: it doesn't seem to help, it still offers me to install version:32 image again
<awe_> peat-psuwit, does this cause problems other than being reported as such?
<ogra_> Sleep_Walker, so it doesnt download it properly now ?
<awe_> ( ie. does it prevent the ril_0 or ril_1 devices from working properly )?
<Sleep_Walker> ogra_: I don't think that download is the problam
<Sleep_Walker> problem is during flash
<ogra_> you said it stops at 80%
<Sleep_Walker> of flashing
<Sleep_Walker> that it reboots
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> and that is an unmodified readonly image ? you didnt tinke with it, made it writable or anything ?
<peat-psuwit> awe_: It makes NM doesn't set default routing device to Wi-Fi.
<Sleep_Walker> I did install a few things
<ogra_> eek
<ogra_> well ... then re-flash
<Sleep_Walker> emacs, task warrior, ...
<ogra_> yeah, not supported
<Sleep_Walker> is there wiki page how to re-flash it?
<ogra_> with installing stuff into the readonly image you effectively left the possibility to do supported upgrades behind
<Sleep_Walker> I don't mind to install stuff again after reflash
<ogra_> dont .... really
<Sleep_Walker> but I need to know how to restore the state
<ogra_> use a chroot
<Sleep_Walker> :((
<Sleep_Walker> will do
<awe_> morphis, what's the silo with wpa_s 2.4?
<ogra_> Sleep_Walker, http://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<ogra_> thats the right way to do it
<morphis> awe_: ?
<awe_> the silo we're going to land NM into?
<morphis> awe_: ah
<morphis> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-024/+packages
<ogra_> Sleep_Walker, http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5 for re-flashing
<awe_> morphis, thanks
<Sleep_Walker> ogra_: thanks
<morphis> awe_: I've added the SendDriverCommand dbus method for regulatory support there too
<awe_> peat-psuwit, I hope to have the touch-specific version of NM 1.2 landed into silo-024 soon;  you should give it a try and see if it resolves your issue once it lands
<morphis> awe_: don't want to give davmor2 more work with a second landing :-)
<awe_> how nice of you!
<awe_> ;D
<morphis> awe_: also any objections to put https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-000/+sourcepub/5975362/+listing-archive-extra in there too?
<davmor2> awe_: it's the staking out for the crows he is trying to avoid I'll tell you
<morphis> awe_: (after I've got the 'yes' from security)
<awe_> morphis, as long as it doesn't screw up normal operations, no objections
<Sleep_Walker> argh, ubuntu-device-flash is not in my distro yet :/
<awe_> morphis, I found the cause of the 'oFono disappeared' log messages last night, although don't yet have a fix
<morphis> :-)
<awe_> basically, the WWAN plugin continually looks for modem-manager && ofono
<awe_> even though modem-manager isn't installed on the phone
<awe_> there's still something else weird happening
<awe_> but at least I know why I see the log message every 2m
<awe_> the code's a bit of a mess frankly
<awe_> something we'll need to fix long term if NM is to be able to dynamically use one or the other for modems
<awe_> we probably need to make this a run-time arg
<awe_> ie. use mm vs. use ofono
<awe_> I don't think we'd ever have a situation where we'd have a device that would use both
<awe_> ( also, I don't think upstream would take getprop style runtime detection )
<maitimarco> Can someone help me extract binary blobs from a Elephone Vowney Lite?
<ogra_> you are probably better off trying to find someone in the xdg forums that has done that before
<ogra_> s/that/who/
<maitimarco> thanks ogra_ , Nobody have allready done it, I only need a drivers list.
<dobey> ogra_: xda, not xdg ;)
<ogra_> heh, indeed
<ouroumov__> Is there a way to trigger the taking of a picture from the command line?
<ouroumov__> ( And to access GPS location data from the command line too. )
<popey> ouroumov__: I don't think so, bfiller may know (< ouroumov__> Is there a way to trigger the taking of a picture from the command line?)
<northman> I have made an app and want to export a text file to the users Documents folder. Is saving the file directly to Documents with C++ the only way to accomplish this?
<mcphail> northman: that won't work due to confinement. Ypu'll need to use content-hub
<northman_> mcphail: Do you know of any example code I can look at? I can see how it's possible to transfer data between apps, but what app will save a file for me?
<mike00> just a curiosity: which scope won the scope showdown?
<mcphail> northman_: I'm not sure you can write directly. Rather, you set your app up to use content hub to offer the files to other intetested apps. But you might get better advice in #ubuntu-app-devel
<northman_> mike00: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/showdown/winners/
<mike00> thanks
<mcphail> northman_: you can only save directly to your app's confoned directories
<mcphail> *confined
<northman_> mcphail: ok thank you, :) ill try the app devel channel
<NwS> Anyone got the M10 yet?
<BuenGenio> hi there
<BuenGenio> is there any way to install ubuntu on an off-the-shelf Meizu MX5?
<popey> BuenGenio: we dont have an image for that device
<BuenGenio> can I build my own?
<BuenGenio> if I get the SDK?
<ogra_> if you have the android source for it
<popey> there's a porting guide or two
<ogra_> (including all binary blobs)
<dobey> and have managed to unlock the bootloader
<popey> it's not a quick and easy task
<popey> oh yeah
<popey> they're locked
<ogra_> depends
<BuenGenio> my MX5 is unlocked
<ogra_> meizu usually has different variants of the same model
<BuenGenio> actually I lied
<ogra_> normally the china version of all of them cant be unlocked
<BuenGenio> I have an HTC 826 that's unlocked
<BuenGenio> with the SDK
<BuenGenio> I don't mind getting my hands dirty
<ogra_> while the iternational one cn or can not ...
<ogra_> *can or can not
<BuenGenio> is there an up to date guide?
<ogra_> no
<BuenGenio> :)
<popey> actually.
<popey> ping mariogrip - he's been working on an updated guide
<popey> https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Home
<BuenGenio> nice
<BuenGenio> will check out
<BuenGenio> thanks
<popey> hah, https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Porting-to-new-device 404
 * popey pokes mariogrip 
<popey> also mhall119 :)
<BuenGenio> https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Porting-to-new-device
<BuenGenio> meh
<mariogrip> popey: oh that's not published yet, use https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Building-ubports-source
<popey> BuenGenio: ^
<BuenGenio> thaks
<mariogrip> popey: mhall119 are you coming to the party? http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
 * mhall119 has company in the house right now, sorry
<popey> I'm on dad duty :(
<mariogrip> awww, we will probably be here until after midnight
<dobey> which midnight? :P
<mariogrip> dobey: utc
<dobey> mariogrip: btw, any luck with finding what's causing the wakelock issue? :)
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah, I think i got it fixed today. im gonna push the updates tomarrow (if it works)
<dobey> mariogrip: awesome!
<tsimonq2> how do I get into the Kubuntu party? :P
<tsimonq2> mariogrip?
<ic3d> Hello, is there anybody that can halp me with an update problem on a MX4? Every time I try to update it, I always get an error like this http://imgur.com/XLxG4ql
<mhall119> mariogrip: aw, it needs flash?
<Elleo> ic3d: there's a bug here where someone else hit that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1568889 seems their system partition was full, but flashing should still work with ubuntu-device-flash
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1568889 in Canonical System Image "Upgrade to OTA10 fails on Meizu MX4" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mhall119> mariogrip: is there a webrtc version?
<mariogrip> mhall119: yeah it need flash
<mariogrip> but there is a html5
<mariogrip> but that not enebled on this servers
<mariogrip> mhall119: but chrome has flash
<mhall119> yeah, I uninstalled chrome a couple weeks ago :(
<mariogrip> tsimonq2: http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/ password: welcome
<tsimonq2> mariogrip: ic :)
<ic3d> Elleo: thanks, reading launchpad bug
<mariogrip> mhall119: are you using firefox?
<tsimonq2> mariogrip: I'm running chromium, install flash
<tsimonq2> stupid, disgusting Flash ;P
<tsimonq2> *ahem* :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: I have firefox, yeah, will try that in a minute
<mariogrip> mhall119: awesome :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: I'm in the middle of a dist-upgrade, so "a minute" might have been overly optimistic :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: ok :)
 * mhall119 forgot that you should upgrade often when running pre-release versions of Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> heheheheheh
<tsimonq2> daily FTW
<tsimonq2> no, hourly :P
 * mhall119 is at the party!
<ic3d> Elleo: I've tried pushing via ubuntu-device-flash, but it failed with this error "error pushing: failed to copy '/home/dario/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-b5f4cc2c8fdcda0c8c2f1112f8ea22648af9fe2306e9038147427e8306c2acb2.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery//ubuntu-b5f4cc2c8fdcda0c8c2f1112f8ea22648af9fe2306e9038147427e8306c2acb2.tar.xz': No space left on device"
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-16
<Sander^home> Whats  the easiest way to publish a webapp in the appstore for testing?
<Sander^home> Just a hello world webapp..
<Sander^home> Is there an easy way of taking a github account and publishing it?
<AuroraAvenue> Anyone up ?
<lotuspsychje> pmcgowan: good morning mate
<pmcgowan> hey
<knightwise> is it ssible the default calendar app doesnt sync to your google account ?
<knightwise> never mind . i forgot to allow access in the setting menu
<cariveri> Hi everyone. whats the way to go for an alternative for an app from the android world? e.g. public regional transportation agencies provides apps for andoird and iphone. waht would I do on the ubuntu phone?
<Acou_Bass> cariveri: see if they have a webapp? :P
<cariveri> I just found an app. but would need to add a repository for this. a matter of trust I suppose.
<Acou_Bass> wait what? isnt it in the touch store?
<cariveri> Acou_Bass: don't know. ain't got the phone itself yet. looking for a link to view that store via desktop pc
<Acou_Bass> https://uappexplorer.com/
<cariveri> yes got that one. but hard to search through
<Acou_Bass> when you said you had to add a repo
<Acou_Bass> was it a .deb repo?
<cariveri> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mzanetti/ppa
<Acou_Bass> yeah ubuntu touch doesnt support PPA's as far as i know... does it?
<cariveri> dont know. I thought it is an ubuntu after all.
<cariveri> have a look your self: http://notyetthere.org/ubuntu/fahrplan-for-ubuntu-touch/
<Acou_Bass> woo, no PPA needed :D
<Acou_Bass> https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.fahrplan2
<cariveri> nice. how did you find it so fast?
<Acou_Bass> umm i clicked the search magnifying glass and typed fahrplan hehe
<cariveri> haha :) alright.
<Acou_Bass> i think PPA's are not fully supported in touch - yes its ubuntu underneath but the rootfs is read-only so cant just install debs to it (by default anyway)
<Acou_Bass> there are ways to do so but theyre 'will softbrick device if something goes weird' level recommended
<cariveri> Acou_Bass: I thought I could tinker a little on the phone. like getting a terminal?
<Acou_Bass> terminal is there yeah, its just a bit of a faff getting .debs to install and is usually not recommended
<cariveri> Acou_Bass: I guess there is a reset to manufactory default function, no?
<Acou_Bass> not sure about that - though a re-flash i suppose isnt out of the question :P
<cariveri> Acou_Bass: thanks. its all fine now. even an app for the town local transportation service is in there.
<mzanetti> cariveri, Acou_Bass: don't use ppa:mzanetti/ppa, it's very outdated. All my phone apps are published in one of the 2 phone stores
<xpheres> hello, I'm trying to create a scope from ubuntu sdk, however there are no virtual device to do it and I can not add an armdevice to qt
<xpheres> anyone knows why this happens?
<xpheres> and second question,  I have ubuntu 15, but the emulator still does not work? is it not yet solved the problem with the emulator?
<Acou_Bass> mzanetti: i wasnt even sure PPA's worked on the phone hehe, but thanks for clearing my doubts ;D
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: set this channel to your favorites, and best to idle a bit longer for timezones,etc
<xpheres> ok, thanks
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: there are also existing projects going, on the XDA forums if you like
<xpheres> I have an app for ubuntu touch, I would like to create a scope and also to test it, however there's no way I can see it in the emulator, I just can run it in qt, if anyone can test it and report any bug it would be very helpfull
<xpheres> http://analyiticaltranslator.info
<xpheres> thanks
<xpheres> If anyone knows where to find a cheap second hand ubuntu device to test my apps I would be grateful
<Acou_Bass> xpheres: nexus 4 on ebay ;D
<Acou_Bass> thats what im using hehe
<xpheres> let me check
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: you can buy a second hand nexus7
<xpheres> let's see
<lotuspsychje> !devices | xpheres
<ubot5`> xpheres: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> it's a pitty I can not install it in my huwei p8
<xpheres> all nexus 4 are compatible with ubuntu right?
<xpheres> is it easy too unlock boot?
<Acou_Bass> i dont know if there are different nexus 4's, i know there are a few different nexus 7's
<lotuspsychje> nexus7 wifi model works
<Acou_Bass> yeah nexus 4 is easy, even i can do it and im a lazy F
<xpheres> If I buy an android one is it sure I can install ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: check the devices page..
<Acou_Bass> i bought a refurbed nexus 4, it arrived at like 10am and i had ubuntu up and running on it by 10:30
<xpheres> I checked it lotus
<xpheres> ah cool acou
<xpheres> thanks
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: ubuntu-touch can be installed on the official supported devices
<Acou_Bass> the wiki page has all the instructions you need, it literally takes 2 commands
<xpheres> ah perfect
<xpheres> ah cool
<xpheres> and anyone knows why I can create scope projects? qt says I do not have the necessary kits
<xpheres> I can not add arm kits
<xpheres> I think I do not have arm compilers?
<Acou_Bass> ive a question for y'all, just a curiosity but something my sister got me onto asking
<Acou_Bass> is there any way that ubuntu touch convergence could be done completely wirelessly? not right now obviously, but like, doe sthe tech exist? wireless HDMI?
<ogra_> yes
<Acou_Bass> is this something that ubuntu touch could theoretically support in software? assuming i had a TV that could accept it
<xpheres> that would be great, considering that none of supported devices as an hdmi port
<Acou_Bass> well nexus 4 has slimport which works
<xpheres> slimport? what is that?
<Acou_Bass> micro USB to HDMI
<xpheres> mini hdmi?
<xpheres> ah ok...
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/aethercast
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DisplayCasting
<Acou_Bass> wow ogra_ ;D
<xpheres> I guess a dirty bad solution can be done with vnc
<Acou_Bass> thats really cool
<Acou_Bass> i was expecting you to say 'no there are no plans, come back in 2 years and we might look into it' but there it is :D magic
<ogra_> xpheres, VNC needs two computers :)
<ogra_> miracast/aethercase only needs a capable monitor
<ogra_> cast
<xpheres> cool
<xpheres> I like it
<Acou_Bass> thats epic
<xpheres> if I get one ubuntu mobile I will test it
<xpheres> anyway I trust better cables
<xpheres> I hope new devices come with hdmi port
<Acou_Bass> so its all done in software then (once the TV has the right thing)? nexus 4 could theoretically do the miracast/aethercast?
<Acou_Bass> i literally have no idea how this tech works so im probably asking dumb questions
<ogra_> i'm not sure which phones will get it ... but afaik it depends on a driver base from android 5
<Acou_Bass> ahhh
<ogra_> all currently sold phones use a 4.x base
<Acou_Bass> yaeh
<ogra_> so it might only be available on the M10 tablet and the new Meizu phone
<ogra_> (both 5.x based)
<Acou_Bass> but i suppose that could potentially change in future, as there are android 5/6 ports for nexus (though obviously right now ubuntu doesnt use it)
<ogra_> the code is public though ... i guess someone will backport the driver bits to 4.x
<Acou_Bass> or that
<ogra_> well, that would mean that the ubuntu base needs to be moved forward
<xpheres> is there a way to run a click file in ubuntu desktop?
<Acou_Bass> i mean, i have nothing against slimport, it works, i was just curious if wireless could be done :P
<ogra_> which takes work ...
<Acou_Bass> yeah, im not saying itll happen, but it theoretically could right? :D
<ogra_> (moving your foundation to a new version usually doesnt go without bugs )
<Acou_Bass> hehe
<ogra_> i assume it will happen, but it has to happen from the community
<xpheres> is there a way to run compiled .click ubuntu programs in the desktop?
<Acou_Bass> yaeh
<Acou_Bass> xpheres: i would assume not because of the whole ARm vs x86 thing
<ogra_> xpheres, only if you compiled them for amd64
<xpheres> mmm...
<xpheres> can I compile my ubuntu touch program for amd64?
<ogra_> xpheres, i'm not sure what state the emulator is in ... might work ... but indeed it runs inside an emulation then
<xpheres> the emulator does not work
<xpheres> it never worked since I started the port of my software to ubuntu
<xpheres> no matter what I do, the emulator pop ups and shows a black screen
<ogra_> did you wait long enough ... could be very slow
<xpheres> yes I did
<xpheres> nothing happens
<cariveri> mzanetti: alright thanks. could not yet test it, due to ubuntu one registration problems.
 * ogra_ hasnt used it in years ...
<xpheres> Wrong kit type: t is not supported to create click packages for a non UbuntuSDK target
<xpheres> no way to compile for desktop
<xpheres> Error creating textual authentication agent: Error opening current controlling terminal for the process (`/dev/tty'): No such device or address
<xpheres> this happens now when I try to add armhf target
<xpheres> anyone has an idea why?
<xpheres> how can I solve it?
<xpheres> which packages I'm missing?
<xpheres> It is not supported to create click packages for a non UbuntuSDK target
<xpheres> cool, now there's no way I can upload new versions of my app because the click packages does not compile
<xpheres> I have to search how to solve this
<xpheres> http://lingoworld.eu/pic/error.jpg
<xpheres> please if anyone have an idea let me know how to solve this
<xpheres> http://lingoworld.eu/pic/error2.jpg
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> there's no way I can add an arm kit
<xpheres> I think I have to install some missing packages
<ogra_> maybe try #ubuntu-app-devel ?
<xpheres> ok
<ogra_> (many of the app devs are also here, but perhaps not all of them)
<xpheres> maybe I am missing qt5-qmake-cross-armhf?
<xpheres> let's try it
<xpheres> maybe it is that the emulator is not running, but it never boots
<xpheres> why the button build and validate click packages is disabled?
<xpheres> oh the emulator started
<xpheres> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1427133
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1427133 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) ""Build and validate click package" button disabled without explanation" [Medium,Fix released]
<xpheres> cool everything seems to be solved after I run ubuntu-sdk als root
<xpheres> it seems privilegues prevented the sdk to acquiring required libraries
<clivejo> is it possible to install Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 7 (grouper)
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> only on flo
<ogra_> (and via ubports.com on deb)
<xpheres> Starting /usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher... Setting import path to:   [0416/165255:FATAL:setuid_sandbox_client.cc(126)] Check failed: IsFileSystemAccessDenied(
<svij> ogra_: hey! Didn't you made a script, which makes it easy to install a new legacy app in a libertine/puritine container? Just got a question from a user.
<ogra_> svij, i did ... one sec
<ogra_> svij, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15874585/
<ogra_> (works on the M10 ... havent tried it anywhere else)
<svij> ogra_: thanks!
<svij> yeah it's for someone with a m10
 * svij can't test it myself
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> why not ?!?
<ogra_> dont say yoou dont have an M10 yet
<svij> because the insiders doesn't get much love lately ;)
<ogra_> bah
<Acou_Bass> wait ogra_ that script creates a click packge from a .deb...?
<ogra_> nope
<Acou_Bass> ahh wait i read wrong
<ogra_> it creates a libertine container in the writable space (if it isnt there yet) ... installs a package in that ... and creates a .desktop file so the app has a launcher
<Acou_Bass> i really need to get on this libertine thing, sounds really handy
<ogra_> kind of ... there is still a lot to do
<ogra_>  - no hw acceleration in Xmir ... means things like vlc are rather slideshow apps
<Acou_Bass> hehe
<ogra_>  - no support for keymaps unless you hack your own inot a wrapper script
<Acou_Bass> i can live without VLC, i mostly just want emacs =)
<ogra_>  - no support for the OSK at all ...
<ogra_> but it is a goood start :)
<Acou_Bass> can a libertine containerized (thats the word right...) app access, eg. my /home/phablet/Documents folder?
<ogra_> yes
<Acou_Bass> goodie
<ogra_> it can access the subfolders under /home/phablet
<Acou_Bass> ahhh cool
<ogra_> not /home/phablet itself though
<Acou_Bass> thats fine, i only need Docs ;)
<ogra_> with a bit of fiddling you can also get things like htop to work nicely
<Acou_Bass> how well can i expect xmir apps to run, assuming theyre standard desktop apps like libreoffice + gimp?
<Acou_Bass> and emacs ;D
<ogra_> they run just fine
<ogra_> themeing is still an issue ... and font sizes too
<ogra_> (it is all unthemed and very tiny on my M10 tablet)
<Acou_Bass> hmm
<ogra_> but that will surely be fixed over time
<ogra_> it is still in its early stages
<Acou_Bass> well, i was planning to try on an N4 with convergence, and i dont really care much about themes either
<Acou_Bass> obviously itd be nice if themes were 'there' but i can live without them
<ogra_> yeah
<Acou_Bass> so, is this libertine part of any official N4 images? or is it something i have to bake on myself? im keen to give it a blast ;D
<ogra_> might be in the ubuntu-pd channel
<ogra_> there seems to be mako in http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd/
<ogra_> the tablet itself ships with http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris-pd.en/ though ...
<Acou_Bass> hmmm
<Acou_Bass> ill give it a bash - ive got all weekend to burn if things go up the wall
<Acou_Bass> thanks for the guidance so far :D its appreciated! gonna see what i can do with it hehe
<formaggio> Hi everyone, I'm trying a build but phablet-dev-bootstrap keeps getting stuck at 'error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_external_pigz'
<formaggio> Here is the full log, after retrying with the '-c' option : http://pastebin.com/3bcH6pQT
<ouroumov> So, htop on Aquaris E5 is showing 1,2 or 4 cpus between successive invocations. Anyone else seeing this?
<old_benz> I’m trying to sync the UT repo source
<old_benz> but erroring on aosp/platform/external/gpg
<old_benz> Looks like some things changed?  I had to change CyanogenMod’s superuser to ”CyanogenMod/Superuser”
<old_benz> Basically the problems start at “phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet”
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-17
<Guest8809> Okay
<Guest8809> Does Ubuntu touch work on cdma phone
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5`> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<gideon> Anybody there?
<gideon> whois
<gihel> hey guys, Le Monde and Liberation scopes don't work anymore for 2 days now, are they based on a webservice that is shut down ? I did try a reboot, doesn't work either
<gihel> (french newspapers)
<lotuspsychje> gihel: your on ota10.1?
<gihel> yes
<lotuspsychje> gihel: both apps have a email adress perhaps, contact the maintainer before you place a bug?
<gihel> scopes were a little buggy but all was fine for a week
<lotuspsychje> weird
<gihel> it's ubuntu core scope something, it's maintained by ubuntu I think
<lotuspsychje> gihel: check the bug url in topic, if not existing make a new?
<gihel> yes,i'm gonna try, thank you lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> np
<kurros> is it possible to make virt-viewer into a click/snap package? a spice client on ubuntu tablet would be nice.
<kurros> mine is coming tomorrow and have been studying everything i can
<pcnewt> hello some news for bluetooth in OTA 10.1 ..
<n-iCe> heard xperia z1 is supported?
<Acou_Bass> erm, am i missing something here? i installed the ubuntu-pd image so i could play with libertine, got a few things installed in a libertine container and they ran good on the phone, all happy... rebooted the phone and now my libertine containers disappeared? is that supposed to happen?
<Acou_Bass> sorry that sounded ranty, just confused :P
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-10
<batibot31> Hi guys anyone has a tablet windows and used ubuntu for os?
<raph_ael> hello, what is the future for ubuntu for phones now ?
<daker> raph_ael: https://plus.google.com/+MarkShuttleworthCanonical/posts/7LYubpaHUHH
<k1l> there is ubports.com , unity8.org and even MIR will still be used by canonical for some IoT devices.
<talonz> k1l, arnt both ubports and yunit planning to move from mir to wayland ?
<k1l> its not set yet. but they might do that in the long run.
<talonz> sooner the better imo
<k1l> i dont know. canonical is known for making good code and mir looks like it  fits the needs. on the other hand wayland is not that perfect like we all wish it would be.
<k1l> so having a working MIR solution until wayland gets better, sounds like a reasonable plan to me.
<ogra_> well, there is a working mir solution right now :)
<ogra_> just dont let it break
<ogra_> and mir isnt dead either ... there will always be a mir-kiosk snap
<ogra_> for which the basic code will be maintained ... the only thing you  would have to carry forward yourself is the libhybris bits
<ogra_> i guess it really depends with what you want to go forward ... mir only on phones would surely work just fine ... i fear the desktop side of things will start to bit-rot though
<ogra_> getting unity8 onto wayland will likely be close to a re-write
<k1l> yes, sounds like that
<raph_ael> daker: thanks
<raph_ael> isn't jolia using wayland for their phones ?
<ogra_> yup, they are
 * k1l wonders how long jolla can take that road.
<raph_ael> daker: interesting post but a bit vague
<raph_ael> k1l: they don't have much choice :)
<k1l> raph_ael: i mean from the financial perspective. even way bigger players struggled like hp with webOS or MS with their windowsphone. even samsung doesnt really want to ship tizen and sticks to android.
<raph_ael> k1l: oh, it seems that Russia decided to make Jolia the official os for the administration phones
<ogra_> well, just keeping the status quo should be hard for either ubuntu phone or jolla ...
<raph_ael> or something like that
<ogra_> *should not
<raph_ael> I had almost all the dead phone OS, it seems I'm an indication for future dead projects :) (had a webos, openmoko, firefox os, and ubuntu phone)
<ogra_> you will have to adjust bits here and there if anything changes with newer versions of dependencies ... but thats it
<ogra_> so theoretically there is nothing blocking ubuntu phoes to persist ... you wont see any innovations though
<k1l> ogra_: when was the last time you heard some selling guy say: we dont need innovations, just keep it stable :)
<ogra_> but imho the OS is in a good enough condition to just keep it as is (and fix bugs eher and there) ... at least for enthusiasts thats enough
<ogra_> well, i dont see a future for it as android replacement for the masses ... but for the crowd using an ubuntu phone today and for porting to more devices without massively changing it, it will be good enough
<k1l> yeah
<raph_ael> sounds a bit like a dead end
<ogra_> surely nothing for forever ... but for a start you need to forus on the infrastructure more than on the OS itself ...
<ogra_> you need a store (and preferably import all the apps from the canonical one), system-image server (which ubports already has) etc
<ogra_> so i doubt the manpower to change the OS itself exists atm
<ogra_> *focus
<raph_ael> ogra_: if Canonical stops supporting it, it seems like a too huge task
<ogra_> really depends what kind of community forms around it
<ogra_> the point is to keep it alive long enough to see if thats actually happening
<raph_ael> sure
<tsdgeos> was a pleasure working for Canonical! /me waves
<Flohack> Hi there! I am looking for verterok
<dobey> i don't think he usually idles in here
<Flohack> Ok thx
<javier4> abeato: Good morning. :) Still no phone service here. I noticed that in mtk.c you managed the SUSPEND_REGISTRATION inside  .mtk_enable callback of the driver itself. While in mtk2 you suggested me to look at voicecall as an example, where all the stuff is managed inside voicecall atom's .probe through delayed_register though. Are you sure even registration
<javier4> resuming can be issued the same way?
<friendlyfool> hello
<friendlyfool> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-11
<raph_ael> about the yesterday's discussion about ubuntu phone future, is there any really open source phone os ?
<k1l> you mean on the market right now or as code?
<raph_ael> on the market
<raph_ael> well usable :)
<k1l> when you say "on the market" i guess you mean android or ios (or windows phone). and android is somewhat open source with the AOSP part.
<raph_ael> k1l: well any other
<raph_ael> ios is closed, and android not totally
<k1l> i am not aware of smartphones shipped with other OS (beside some android spin offs by the makers)
<raph_ael> there is Jolla, but not so open source
<jaywink> raph_ael: well, there is Jolla's Sailfish OS, which is mostly open, some UI parts are closed: https://jolla.com/
<raph_ael> indeed :)
<jaywink> won't find one on the high street though :)
<jaywink> oh sorry just missed you had posted it yourself too
<raph_ael> Sony is told to ship some Jolla phones, and fairphone can use it I think, but it's not much common
<k1l> there is ubuntu-touch, too :)
<k1l> it was shipped and its open source.
<Tm_T> Mer? oh, no phones shipped I suppose
<k1l> tizen is not shipped, too
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> actually there's Tizen TVs at least
<k1l> wasnt some TV shipping webOS now?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-12
<Guest62552> Hey Guys, Any one have a link to a proper tutorial on how to install ubuntu touch on my galaxy note 2?
<lorco> does anyone know if new updates are released?
<TartanSpartan> Hi guys, stupidly did a "rm -R" on my M10's SD card. Trying to recover the data now. If I can't, it's not the end of the world, none of the data was mission-critical. But will be less of a hassle trying to recover it this way than to rebuild the files from my recollection.
<TartanSpartan> So, I made the M10 writable and installed testdisk.
<TartanSpartan> Is it possible for it to be any other type of partition table for Ubuntu Touch to interface with the card? But yeah,  as I guessed it as GPT, it's doing a file analysis. Hopefully it will give me some recovery options. Beyond that, do you have any recommendations for file recovery after "rm -R"
<TartanSpartan> ?
<TartanSpartan> I'm going out on an errand so leaving IRC and the testdisk operation running, would be grateful for any advice you have to offer.
<zedroid> Hello! How can I build my own ubuntu touch distro copy for bq m10 tablet ? Or how can I build certain application from bazaar launchpad to replace it on the system? There is no good description how to do this as in yocto or buildroot sdk's
<Jo__> Hi
<Jo__> Hi I want to install Ubuntu on mobile
<Jo__> Hello. Anyone helpe
<Jo__> Hi
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-13
<R37N0V> hi
<R37N0V> Is there a port firmware for Android One 2nd gen?
<R37N0V> hm..
<jnxd> any suggestion of what to do with my bq w5 now that the phone is dropped?
<jnxd> *e5
<mcphail> jnxd: stick with the old version or flash android
<jnxd> mcphail: you know of any android image other than the one on BQ's site? as in some lineage etc?
<jnxd> any experience putting in vegetalte's lineage image on vegeta hd?
<mcphail> jnxd: I don't think there is any decent android port. Certainly, there wasn't for my e4.5 when I looked. I wouldn't try flashing an image for a different device, unless you have a way to unbrick a failed flash
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-16
<vagrale> Hi all !! I have a problem with my Ubuntu phone. I can't update. There is available Ubuntu Version 36, but when i choose restart and install nothing happens.
